# Congratulations OCN Millionaires!



## BWG

Post your Stanford Millionaire Certificate when you hit your million point milestones. Every million points you put up if you wish, but after 10 million we care more about 5 million increment milestones.









I'll watch the thread, and offer you my public gratitude







Thanks to those who post!

To obtain your badge, visit this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1457902/how-to-request-your-folding-milestone-badge-s/0_20


----------



## Klue22

Bah I want my own thread!
Its going to take forever for me to get 5 million...


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations jck - 3 million points!
**
*All those PMs to improve your PPD seemed to have worked then?









Keep it up mate... I expect many more millions from you.









Congratz!


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Congrats to the not milestone millionaire's.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*Congratulations jck - 3 million points!
**
*All those PMs to improve your PPD seemed to have worked then?









Keep it up mate... I expect many more millions from you.









Congratz!









It wasn't the PM...it was my Discover card









I'll have 5M before the end of October...then I'm gonna scale back some...I'll be broke from $1000 power bills by then









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Congrats to the not milestone millionaire's.









Thanks to the right honorable folder from the west coast...who i'll catch by Christmas 2011







j/k...like I said above...I gotta scale back. I think the power bill will bankrupt me...unless I get 2 i7s


----------



## ducrider

Congrats guys.Keep up the great work.


----------



## egerds

how long before I get my 4 million badge?


----------



## zodac

Your OCN stats only show 3.4mil (because of the ~770k you Folded under a different name), so until that account hits 4mil, you won't get a new badge.


----------



## Strat79

I haven't even fired up the 460 folding yet. Was doing some OC/stability testing with games before I turned on the switch. Plan on adding it to the mix in a couple days, should add a nice little bump.

Edit: I also have my old 4870 sitting here doing nothing. Wish they would fix the coding so they get their full folding potential sometime this year. As it is, it isn't worth putting back in my system and folding with it + the 460.


----------



## louze001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Strat79* 
I haven't even fired up the 460 folding yet. Was doing some OC/stability testing with games before I turned on the switch. Plan on adding it to the mix in a couple days, should add a nice little bump.

A nice 10k ppd bump! whats the max oc that you have got from the 460?


----------



## Strat79

I have been running it at 850 core with great stability. Still working on the memory tweaking. I haven't tried any extreme OC's on the core yet, didn't want to mess with voltage just yet. Seems to be happy as a lark at 850 core on default voltage. Once I feel comfortable with voltage adjusting I will try for much higher most likely.


----------



## mmx+

*Congratulations Wannabe_OC 39 million points!*

Not much longer until your 40mil milestone! (and your own thread)


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Strat79* 
I haven't even fired up the 460 folding yet. Was doing some OC/stability testing with games before I turned on the switch. Plan on adding it to the mix in a couple days, should add a nice little bump.

Edit: I also have my old 4870 sitting here doing nothing. Wish they would fix the coding so they get their full folding potential sometime this year. As it is, it isn't worth putting back in my system and folding with it + the 460.

You know, Strat...your avatar makes me wanna try and write a folding client for the C-64 I have in the boxes in my closet.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
*Congratulations Wannabe_OC 39 million points!*

Not much longer until your 40mil milestone! (and your own thread)









Nice job


----------



## [CyGnus]

Impressive


----------



## zodac

Gratz Wannabe.


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations jarble - 14 million points!

*Where is that purple typing Foldaholic?









Not much more until you get your 15mil thread.









Congratz.


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations Atom - 2 million points!

*Another member joining the 2mil club. It's where all the cool Folders are hanging out right now.









Congratz mate, and keep it up.


----------



## mmx+

Congratulations!


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*Congratulations Atom - 2 million points!

*Another member joining the 2mil club. It's where all the cool Folders are hanging out right now.









Congratz mate, and keep it up.









Keep talking like that and I'll keep you there even longer.









Also congrats to all the new multi millionaires.


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations muels7 - 2 million points!

*Seriously, 2 millionaires are awesome.









A nice milestone to hit on your return to Folding muels. Congratz.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Keep talking like that and I'll keep you there even longer.









Hm. Someone didn't get their oatmeal today? hehe









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Seriously, 2 millionaires are awesome.









A nice milestone to hit on your return to Folding muels. Congratz.









So if 2 millionaires are awesome, then AWG is 5x more awesomer for being at 10M?

I agree tho. Nice way to return Muels









Grats to all new M'ers


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Congrats muels. May there be many more in your future.

jck that makes me 7x awesomer because I actually have 14M.


----------



## muels7

Thanks for the acknowledgment guys. I am going to continue folding and get to 3 mil, then 4, and so on. Going to be building an i7 rig this weekend, so will have some -bigadv points coming. Will also be probably going SLI 470s in november so, I will be having a nice increase in points over the next few months.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats everyone with a milestone so far


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations k4m1k4z3 - 7 million points!*

Nicely done k4. Looks like you're about to pass Mort in a few more days.









Congratz.


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations somenamehere - 4 million points!

*Congratz to our 63rd 4-millionaire.









You're get your own thread with the next one too.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Sweet Kamikaze!








Keep up the good work









Mort will have new hardware up and running soon if I'm right though...









[edit]
Ninja-d... Like you dont do that enough...xD
Congrats somenamehere


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Congrats to great milestones. Keep up the good work.


----------



## lordikon

Do we post something every time anyone passes a million mark? Or only for certain milestones?


----------



## zodac

We post seperate threads for 1/5/10/15/20/etc millions, and post in here for all other millions.

Manages the clutter of millionaire threads in the main forum, and still gives recognition to the Folders.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Sweet Kamikaze!








Keep up the good work









Mort will have new hardware up and running soon if I'm right though...









[edit]
Ninja-d... Like you dont do that enough...xD
Congrats somenamehere









yeah yeah... he will have a 980x rolling out units soon...









I should be able to get passed him and a few others first before the wave of 980x power-folders pass me.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
We post seperate threads for 1/5/10/15/20/etc millions, and post in here for all other millions.

Manages the clutter of millionaire threads in the main forum, and still gives recognition to the Folders.









Ok, I was just curious. I didn't see anything posted when I passed 6 million, and assumed we only posted here for major milestones.

Maybe Z/mmx/markt took the day off?








Just messin' with you guys, it really doesn't bother me. I'm not folding for recognition.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
Ok, I was just curious. I didn't see anything posted when I passed 6 million, and assumed we only posted here for major milestones.

Maybe Z/mmx/markt took the day off?








Just messin' with you guys, it really doesn't bother me. I'm not folding for recognition.

If it was over the weekend, I wasn't here, so you should go PM the other 3 Editors and complain.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Or my 14M.







Not a big deal to me, the next one is.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
If it was over the weekend, I wasn't here, so you should go PM the other 3 Editors and complain.









Should I explain to them that Z does all the work around here?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Or my 14M.







Not a big deal to me, the next one is.









Maybe only odd-number millions count.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Or my 14M.








Not a big deal to me, the next one is.









Didn't that happen just as we were getting the program up and running again?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
Should I explain to them that Z does all the work around here?

That... or act really hurt/sad. That should get them going again.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

It happened over the weekend which is why I didn't make a big deal about it. When I dropped the last bigadv it pushed me over. No worries though.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
It happened over the weekend which is why I didn't make a big deal about it. When I dropped the last bigadv it pushed me over. No worries though.









Also not my fault then.









I _love_ being able to blame other people.


----------



## ducrider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
Ok, I was just curious. I didn't see anything posted when I passed 6 million, and assumed we only posted here for major milestones.

Maybe Z/mmx/markt took the day off?








Just messin' with you guys, it really doesn't bother me. I'm not folding for recognition.

Don't feel bad I just passed 9m and got nothing.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ducrider* 
Don't feel bad I just passed 9m and got nothing.











I'm gonna make sure this doens't happen again.


----------



## Somenamehere

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*Congratulations somenamehere - 4 million points!

*Congratz to our 63rd 4-millionaire.









You're get your own thread with the next one too.









Thanks Zodac.

I did that whole million on pretty much one rig









My main rig has been out of commision since start of aug.


----------



## ducrider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 









I'm gonna make sure this doens't happen again.

OK we will see.Your lucky my next will be 10m.


----------



## bluedevil

Congrats everyone! Keep up the great work!


----------



## jck

Gratz you guys!


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations **K092084 - 26 million points!

*_26_ million?







That's some serious dedication.









And, last month, K092084 broke the 2mil/month mark.









Congratz man, and keep it up.


----------



## bluedevil

Congrats!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Thats awesome, 26 mil is a lot








Keep up the good work


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 









I'm gonna make sure this doens't happen again.

Blame it on me, I should have been doing this over the weekend


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Fantastic work! 26M is a number I'll hopefully hit in the next 6 months. Keep up the good work.


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*Congratulations* *K092084 - 26 million points!

*_26_ million?







That's some serious dedication.









And, last month, K092084 broke the 2mil/month mark.









Congratz man, and keep it up.










Thanks.

Looking to upgrade my 9800gx2's to GTX460, just having trouble saving the funds for it. Would like 480's but that's way out of budget reach.
Points should be down slightly in the coming month or two, had to take 8800gt out of the mix, but don't plan on stopping anytime soon.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K092084* 
Thanks.

Looking to upgrade my 9800gx2's to GTX460, just having trouble saving the funds for it. Would like 480's but that's way out of budget reach.
Points should be down slightly in the coming month or two, had to take 8800gt out of the mix, but don't plan on stopping anytime soon.

You could get two 460s for the price of a 480, and you'd get better PPD, and use almost the same amount of power. Just wait a few months, I believe they'll be making a 47x/48x using the GF104 architecture. Those will be folding monsters.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Especially if they ever unlock all the cores on them. Had heat issues and locked some out last I had heard. Then for sure they'll be PPD behemoths.


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
You could get two 460s for the price of a 480, and you'd get better PPD, and use almost the same amount of power. Just wait a few months, I believe they'll be making a 47x/48x using the GF104 architecture. Those will be folding monsters.

Well I would want 2x gtx480, main reason it is out of budget reach, but 460's is what I will most likely get. I can wait, my 9800gx2's are doing just fine. Getting around 5.2-6.5K per GPU core.
I gotta get a new case first, one with better airflow.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
I believe they'll be making a 47x/48x using the GF104 architecture. Those will be folding monsters.

Sweet, I know what my next upgrade will be


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations LiLChris - 3 million points!

*_Now_ we can celebrate.









Congratz man, now hurry up and go get another one. You know, 4mil feels so much better than 3mil.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Awesome Chris. You ran away from me, I couldnt keep up








Still 400k behind, but doing my best to close the gap








Keep up the good work


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*Congratz man, now hurry up and go get another one. You know, 4mil feels so much better than 3mil.








*
*
*
*
Thanks!









Have no choice, its the new requirement for top 100.








Last time I remember it was only 3.6mil!

Quote:


Originally Posted by Bastiaan_NL 
Awesome Chris. You ran away from me, I couldnt keep up








Still 400k behind, but doing my best to close the gap








Keep up the good work









Something tells me you can catch up this month.








I have another goal to reach, but from what I noticed it doesn't take that long...*


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Something tells me you can catch up this month.








I have another goal to reach, but from what I noticed it doesn't take that long...

EOC? dont always trust that...








As long as the cpu doesnt pick up 2684's or smp units I should be fine.
And the next 460 is on its way









You had a good run on me though, we had a fight, you took me and ran away. And now I'm folding at 4, soon 5 clients to find you again


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Congrats man! Keep up the good work.


----------



## jetpuck73

Congrats, can't wait till my first Million!!!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
EOC? dont always trust that...








As long as the cpu doesnt pick up 2684's or smp units I should be fine.
And the next 460 is on its way









You had a good run on me though, we had a fight, you took me and ran away. And now I'm folding at 4, soon 5 clients to find you again









EOC? Hmm nope.
Anyways like I said you catch up soon, i have a few other goals that will take me away from folding for a bit.









After I finish those I will crank it back up for top 100.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Congrats man! Keep up the good work.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *jetpuck73* 
Congrats, can't wait till my first Million!!!

Thank you.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
EOC? Hmm nope.
Anyways like I said you catch up soon, i have a few other goals that will take me away from folding for a bit.









After I finish those I will crank it back up for top 100.

Would be sweet if you could get there at the time I'm close to you. Its cool to march up with someone else through the ranks


----------



## LiLChris

Yea I agree, its more fun that way, gives everyone a push.









If I see you getting to close ill just have to switch back.
I want to submit some more benchmarks and crunch till 1mil.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Ye, I need a few benchies too, hwbot points are decreasing... Everyone benchest with the 460's now...

Still folding is more important to me. First I want the third mil, after that I'll see what I can do with benchmarks


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations louze001 - 21 million points!
*
At least we got this one out in time, right?









Congratz man... I'm running out of things to say for you... I'll probably keep the best things for your 25mil thread.


----------



## jck

Gratz Looooooooouze!


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations* *Acid[]Killer - 2 million points!

*We've got the same millionaire badge now... feels awesome, doesn't it?

Congratz on the new million; let's hope the next one is even faster.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Congrats guys. I guess louze001 will be here again about 6 days.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Congratulations to all. Nice to see so many millionaires at OCN.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats louze001 and Acid[]Killer


----------



## bluedevil

Great job guys... was gonna post up the updates but I had some running to do.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

I don't get a big post or post-bit for my million point milestone







This last update I broke 1 million!!
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=508761


----------



## zodac

My next email comes in in 32 mins... and you get your sig badge next site update (3am EST IIRC).

The impatience!


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

It updates once a day. You'll have it in the morning.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

awe. I'm just a little impatient, haha


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations 455buick - 72 million points!

*_*rubs eyes*_

Does that say 72million? As in 72,000,000 points?! That's astounding!









Congratz buick.


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations my94rt* *- 4 million points!

*Perhaps a bit overshadowed by buick's achievment above, but still, 4mil is nothing to be scoffed at.

So good job on the milestone, and well done for keeping that top 100 place.









Congratz.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*congratulations 455buick - 72 million points!

*_*rubs eyes*_

does that say 72million? As in 72,000,000 points?! That's astounding!









Congratz buick.









woot!


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

455buick that's an amazingly phenomenal number. Glad you're on our team.









my94rt big congrats on your achievement also. Keep it going.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats 455buick, 72 mil is a lot









Sweet my94rt, keep up the good work


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations markt - 74 million points!

*Only 74mil? You're not slowing down, are you Mark? I was expecting ~80mil by now.









Jokes aside, congratz man. Leading the way for OCN, in style.


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations scutzi128 - 4 million points!

*4mil, and breaking the top 100 Folders for the team. A very worthy achievment.









Congratz man, and get that i7 soon. The Navy could use it, and so could the rest of OCN.


----------



## jck

way to go guys!!!


----------



## scutzi128

Thanks guys.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

markt 74 million points
scutzi128 4 million points

Awesome guys








Keep up the good work


----------



## bluedevil

Congratulations pbasil1, 6 million!
Woot!

also,
Congratulations KeepinItHamsta on your 1st million!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
Congratulations pbasil1, 6 million!
Woot!

also,
Congratulations KeepinItHamsta on your 1st million!










The club is getting bigger and bigger


----------



## zodac

Yup, 429 millionaires for OCN now.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Now if they would all donate 10k points to me...


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations sks72 - 4 million points!

*Another 4 millionaire this week; very popular at the moment.









Congratz sks... now onwards and upwards to 5 million!


----------



## sks72

My x6 has only been running part-time GPU only due to power/heat. Now that it's cooled off I can fire it back up full time and hit 50k PPD.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Congrats to all the multi-millionaires. Keep up the good work.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sks72* 







My x6 has only been running part-time GPU only due to power/heat. Now that it's cooled off I can fire it back up full time and hit 50k PPD.

Wait... you have an X6? Folding 24/7? If so, I demand a PM.


----------



## sks72

It's only got one stick of ram, so the PPD is lower than a normal x6. If I get some new ram then I'm game.


----------



## bluedevil

*Congratulations FireMarshallBill! 1 million points!*

Congrats


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
*Congratulations FireMarshallBill! 1 million points!*

Congrats

















An other one


----------



## to_the_zenith

That's cool 69 millionaires now, certainly starting to pick up pace - 207 total millionaires!
52 more than overclockers Australia in 5th place
43 more tha overclockers.com in 4th
7 more than Maximum PC in 3rd


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations Extreme Newbie - 18 million points!

*Awesome amount of points there... certainly not a "newbie's" points anyway.









Congratz mate, and it won't be long until you reach your 20mil.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*Congratulations Extreme Newbie - 18 million points!

*Awesome amount of points there... certainly not a "newbie's" points anyway.









Congratz mate, and it won't be long until you reach your 20mil.









Awesome








Congrats Newbie


----------



## SadistBlinx

I broke 1 million the other day =D
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...me=SadistBlinx


----------



## zodac

We gave you a dedicated thread!


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
We gave you a dedicated thread!









Lol ive been sleeping and working haha linky im horrid at finding things!


----------



## bluedevil

*Congratulations sstnt and Sparhawk - 4 million points!
*
Awesome work you two......now try and catch me!


----------



## 1337LutZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
*Congratulations sstnt and Sparhawk - 4 million points!
*
Awesome work you two......now try and catch me!










wut bout me ;<

and grats to both of you!!


----------



## sstnt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
*Congratulations sstnt and Sparhawk - 4 million points!
*
Awesome work you two......now try and catch me!










3.7 Days, bluedevil....buahahaha









BTW, after I went over 4M, I finished up bigadv and had a 100k pnt update, so I'm up to 93rd now, only 9 spots behind! Better keep watchin' your rear view mirror!

Oh, and thanks for the shout out!


----------



## sstnt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1337LutZ* 
wut bout me ;<

and grats to both of you!!


Thanks, 1337LutZ!


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Congrats to all the new millionaire's I missed. Keep up the good work.


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations Ninjastryk - 4 million points!

*Well done on breaking that 4mil mark, and just about reaching the top 100.









Congratz, and I expect to create your 5mil thread very soon.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*Congratulations Ninjastryk - 4 million points!

*Well done on breaking that 4mil mark, and just about reaching the top 100.









Congratz, and I expect to create your 5mil thread very soon.










Sweet, an other ninja with some good points








Keep up the good work


----------



## Ninjastryk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*Congratulations Ninjastryk - 4 million points!

*Well done on breaking that 4mil mark, and just about reaching the top 100.









Congratz, and I expect to create your 5mil thread very soon.









Thanks...been staying off the pc games for now (Civ 5 and FFXIV this week though)


----------



## bluedevil

*Congratulations technoreneck95 - 3 million points*

Great job!


----------



## bluedevil

*Congratulations Mikek1024* *- 2 million points*

Another million, keep up the great work!


----------



## zodac

Congratz guys.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Congrats.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Congrats ! Keep the hard work.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
*Congratulations technoreneck95 - 3 million points*

Great job!



Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
*Congratulations Mikek1024* *- 2 million points*

Another million, keep up the great work!


Sweet








Good luck with the next milestones


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations louze001 - 22 million points!

*Do you get bored of reaching new millions and getting congratulated for it?









Doesn't really matter, since you're still gonna break more millions, and we're still gonna congratulate you.









Congratz man, and you've even got a couple of overtakes coming this month.


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations Mad_J - 9 million points!

*







9millions!








I kind of think we should leave the big celebration until your 10mil thread, but I'm still gonna stick smileys in everwhere.























Nice job mate.


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations* *mhwwdman - 3 million points!

*I'll be honest here, I'm not sure who this is. Partly because he probably doesn't post, but mainly because he's never taken part in a Foldathon.

And yet he still manages to break the 3mil mark for OCN. Well done mate, and keep up the good work.


----------



## jck

Gratz guys!

(BTW...as fast as louze has been racking up points...you should just leave his name in the title...







)


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Congrats to all


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Congrats guys. Keep it going.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*Congratulations louze001 - 22 million points!

*


Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*Congratulations Mad_J - 9 million points!

*


Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*Congratulations* *mhwwdman - 3 million points!

*

Awesome guys, keep up the good work


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Awesome guys, keep up the good work









*Congratulations Bastiaan_NL - 3 million points!

*I was _so_ close to passing you the other week too.









Anyway, congratz on the 3mil man, you deserve it.









Now you just need to break the top 100.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Congrats Pinkie.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*Congratulations Bastiaan_NL - 3 million points!

*I was _so_ close to passing you the other week too.









Anyway, congratz on the 3mil man, you deserve it.









Now you just need to break the top 100.









The closest you have been was 300 points, I thought you would get me the next update but for some reason you didnt








Thanks z, if I can keep this up I'll be top 100 soon









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Congrats Pinkie.









Thanks Pirate


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations iandroo888**- 3 million points!

*Another 3millionaire!









Sounds like a nice milestone to hit... I'll be up there with you soon.









Congratz on the achievement, and keep up the good work.


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations Alazar* *- 7 million points!*

Hey, the two of you together make a 10 millionaire. Should have made a seperate thread.









But congratz on 7 mil mate... and for breaking the top 50.









Fold on.


----------



## Alazar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*Congratulations Alazar* *- 7 million points!*

Hey, the two of you together make a 10 millionaire. Should have made a seperate thread.









But congratz on 7 mil mate... and for breaking the top 50.









Fold on.


















The wife is getting restless with the electric bill. $343 last month but only $230 this month without the A/C needing to be on.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*Congratulations iandroo888**- 3 million points!

*


Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*Congratulations Alazar* *- 7 million points!*










Well done guys, keep up the good work


----------



## iandroo888

*cough* mom's complaining about the elec bill but i blame it on the a/c and her want of chinese drama. LOL

yay 3 mill =D


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Congrats guys, keep up the good work.


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations wsail - 4 million points!

*Big millions today.









Congratz man; keep it up... next million gets you your own thread.


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations prelude - 2 million points!

*Congratz man. 2mil is almost better than the first one.









Fold on, and your new sig badge is en route.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Congrats on the milestone. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*Congratulations wsail - 4 million points!

*


Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*Congratulations prelude - 2 million points!

*

Keep up the good work guys









Z, we need a bigger clubhouse!


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations capt_zman - 6 million points!

*Nice job capt. Even with one of your rigs down for a while, and not getting that 980x (







), you've still managed to pass the 6mil mark.

Well done, and it won't be long until you're back up the Top Producers list.









Congratz.


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations SpcCdr - 4 million points!

*I've been wondering where you've been lately, and now I know. You've stop using your computer to get as much PPD out of it as possible.









Congratz mate, and not too long until you break the top 100 too.









Keep it up.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*Congratulations capt_zman - 6 million points!

*



Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*Congratulations SpcCdr - 4 million points!

*


Well done guys







Keep up the good work


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Congrats guys. Keep up the good work.


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations veblen - 7 million points!

*7 millions!









And, you've only got 2 threats, a month or two out, while you should be overtaking quite few in that time. Do I hear top 25 soon?









Congratz, and keep up the good, consistent Folding.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*Congratulations veblen - 7 million points!

*

Awesome


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Congrats veblen keep up the good work.


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations Easty - 2 million points!

*Nice job on your 2nd million mate.









Feels so awesome, doesn't it?









Congratz, and keep it up.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*Congratulations Easty - 2 million points!

*









Keep up the good work


----------



## Easty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*Congratulations Easty - 2 million points!

*Nice job on your 2nd million mate.









Feels so awesome, doesn't it?









Congratz, and keep it up.










Woohoo... Cheers..

Need more Millions..


----------



## veblen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*Congratulations veblen - 7 million points!

*7 millions!









And, you've only got 2 threats, a month or two out, while you should be overtaking quite few in that time. Do I hear top 25 soon?









Congratz, and keep up the good, consistent Folding.










Thanks, zodac!


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations nitteo - 31 million points!

*Great to have you back Folding again... and now a new milestone too!









Congratz mate, and hope to see you around a bit more soon.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*Congratulations nitteo - 31 million points!

*


Thats a lot of points!








Good to have you back, keep up the good work


----------



## lordikon

nitteo is back? f'n sweet!

EDIT: Looks like he never left. About a month ago he had a few high production weeks, but now it is back down to about 10k PPD. Still 10k PPD is pretty decent. Keep it up Nitteo.


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations 455buick - 73 million points!

*Congratz to our #2 Folder for getting another million!









Buick's had a bit of a dip the last couple of days, but there's no doubt that he'll be back amongst the 100k+ers.









Keep it up mate.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Nice work Buick,







, keep it up


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations SgtHop - 14 million points!

*Yay, you've just passed 14mil!









That points boost during the Foldathon clearly helped out. Now you've just gotta get your 2nd passkey qualified for bonuses again, and you'll be flying.









Congratz, and Fold on.


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations kiwwanna - 7 million points!

*Give it up for a member that just recently broke the top 50 for OCN.









And in a couple more days, he'll be passing Mort. And we all know how special it is to pass an Editor.









Congratz kiwwanna, and it won't be much longer until we see your 10mil thread.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*Congratulations 455buick - 73 million points!

*



Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*Congratulations SgtHop - 14 million points!

*



Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*Congratulations kiwwanna - 7 million points!

*










Awesome to see all the new milestones


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Congrats guys and keep up the good work.


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations louze001 - 23 million points!

*It won't be long before I run out of things to say to you louze... yay? I suppose yay works for most things...

Oh, and yay for almost passing ColNewman and making your way into 9th.


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations Extreme Newbie - 19 million points!

*44million points this update. Exactly what we need to see.









Good to have you back up and running again Newbie... now go get that 20mil sig badge.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*Congratulations louze001 - 23 million points!

*


Wow, an other mil in 5 days








Awesome Louze, keep up the good work


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations PCCstudent - 6 million points!*

Congratz on the 6mil milestone. With that 3rd i7 rig, you should have no problem gettign afew more mils under your belt.









Keep it up.


----------



## PCCstudent

Is it not great too put out 100k per day? Really that is a fluke, I don't know if it is possible to time them so a -bigadv WU drops every day. Perhaps that would take 4,and then no control on the work you are given. Rough calculations say 4 i7's going and you can drop one a day,perhaps someone better with calculations.

EDIT: I really don't think they have to be running at 4.05 (which seems to be the sweet spot for the i7-920/930 with bclck 193X21 and the P6X58D-Preminum). No really special OC skills needed,just follow the guide.


----------



## zodac

Well, even a P2684 has a deadline of 4 days, so one a day is possible. But you'll need to spread them out manually.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Congrats and having one per day drop would be kind of cool, and would be easy to setup if it wasn't for the shortage of WU's right now. Getting SMP's would really throw that off.


----------



## PCCstudent

Is that all it would take with 3 rigs? always getting a -bigadv every download if you ran 24/7? how about if a good number of 2684's got thrown in?

It would be nice to drop 70K a day from working -bigadv and make up the other 30K off of whatever gpu assortment you have. Do you think we would run Stanford dry, get a note to slow things down a bit


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCCstudent* 
Do you think we would run Stanford dry, get a note to slow things down a bit









We've been doing that lately (all teams though; not just OCN).

Actually, the BOINC servers run dry quite often when we hold out Project of the Month too.


----------



## PCCstudent

I bet it is hard for Stanford to plan on how many people to have on staff to prepare WU's because they don't really know what amount of labor is available to them (us) to work them. The financial setup of the folding program is something I know nothing about. I wonder if it is totaly privately funded or is public money involved?

I would imagine it is a very complex management situation,having to decide on how many and of what type you need first. I wonder if they ever expected that there would be so much interest that they would be the link slowing things down.


----------



## LiLChris

Congrats PCCstudent.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Actually, the BOINC servers run dry quite often when we hold out Project of the Month too.









Were not the only ones who do it, I have seen other forums going through the same.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Were not the only ones who do it, I have seen other forums going through the same.









Goddam Chris, I _know_ that, but no need to tell everyone that. Propaganda Promotion is essential.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Goddam Chris, I _know_ that, but no need to tell everyone that. Propaganda Promotion is essential.

Maybe I am trying to promote Folding just to be on the other side your on.


----------



## PCCstudent

Hmm. back to business here,it can't all be fun? I pulled another 2686 so I am looking at a Thursday, Friday, Friday submission, now unless I like to see a bunch of zeros for the next day and a half I must get something going gpu style, or just let it ride. Like Lindsey said "addiction is not cured in just one session".

Now the question is do I want to set something up tonight? I told myself once I had the 3 i7's going that would be enough.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*Congratulations PCCstudent - 6 million points!*

Well done








Time for the next one


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCCstudent* 
Hmm. back to business here,it can't all be fun? I pulled another 2686 so I am looking at a Thursday, Friday, Friday submission, now unless I like to see a bunch of zeros for the next day and a half I must get something going gpu style, or just let it ride. Like Lindsey said "addiction is not cured in just one session".

Now the question is do I want to set something up tonight? I told myself once I had the 3 i7's going that would be enough.

I agree... it does get kind of bleak watching 0's go by until a bigadv drops. I keep at least a GX2 running (sometimes more) because I like to see some points each update.
Just need to find a balance between power consumption and points.
You have a rig with 2 x 8800GT? That would be about 300-350 watts to run I think. Not too bad for a few points each update.

Congrats on the recent milestone.
You keep jumping on and off my threats list (or my ppd keeps jumping around... knocking you off)
I guess it is inevitable that you will pass me sooner or later.


----------



## jck

Gratz PCC









*clears his throat...*

Z must be sleeping in....


----------



## jck

*makes snoring noise...*


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


*makes snoring noise...*










Uni really gets in the way of Editor duties.







Updating in a couple of mins.


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations jck - 4 million points!

*I know it's your 4mil, but there's no need to be so impatient.









Anyhoo... congratz man. 4mil and making your way into the top 100.


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations Velathawen - 2 million points!

*Well done on getting your 2nd million, and a nice little upgrade to your sig badge.









I would definitely say all the cool Folders are on 2mil right now.









Congratz, and keep it up.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Uni really gets in the way of Editor duties.







Updating in a couple of mins.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*Congratulations jck - 4 million points!

*I know it's your 4mil, but there's no need to be so impatient.









Anyhoo... congratz man. 4mil and making your way into the top 100.



















I wasn't being impatient...I was being jocularly helpful in reminding you









Thanks...I'll be at 5M by mid October, if that i7 will OC well


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


I wasn't being impatient...I was being jocularly helpful in reminding you










'twould have been helpful if I was at home... but I wasn't.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


'twould have been helpful if I was at home... but I wasn't.










Like I can see through your monitor.









I don't work in those kind of jobs...anymore...


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*Congratulations Velathawen - 2 million points!

*Well done on getting your 2nd million, and a nice little upgrade to your sig badge.









I would definitely say all the cool Folders are on 2mil right now.









Congratz, and keep it up.










Gratz!!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*Congratulations jck - 4 million points!

*



Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*Congratulations Velathawen - 2 million points!

*


Congrats guys, keep it up


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Congrats guys and keep up the good work.


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations Matt*S. - 4 million points!

*Congratz to our 2nd 4millionaire of the day. We'll be having a few new (and hopfully more active) faces in the top 100 before long.









Good job, and keep up the Folding.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*Congratulations Matt*S. - 4 million points!

*

Congrats








Well done


----------



## Velathawen

Grats! Must...not...buy....more...


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations grmnasasin0227 - 6 million points!

*Congratz on the milestone mate; 6mil is something to be really proud of.









Coming up to 9k WUs too, and all in ~2 years of Folding.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

WOOP Congrats !


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations Shtsh00ttr - 2 million points!*

Less than a week after your 1st million, you get a 2nd one!









There are 5/6 of you guys really making some headway now.









Congratz.


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations M4ng03z - 2 million points!*

And another 2 millionaire today!









Congratz, and enjoy your new sig badge.


----------



## ShtSh00ttr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*Congratulations Shtsh00ttr - 2 million points!*

Less than a week after your 1st million, you get a 2nd one!









There are 5/6 of you guys really making some headway now.









Congratz.











Thank ya Thank Ya!


----------



## jck

Gratz to all


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*Congratulations grmnasasin0227 - 6 million points!
*


Well done









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*Congratulations Shtsh00ttr - 2 million points!*


Well done, but please slow down a bit









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*Congratulations M4ng03z - 2 million points!*


Congrats, keep up the good work


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Congrats everyone. Keep up the good work.


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations Psikyojebus - 3 million points!

*Well done on passing the 3mil mark, and congratz in advance on breaking the top 150 Folders for OCN.









Keep up the good work.









I'm liking the flurry of millionaires lately... just what we need for the OCAU overtake.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*Congratulations Psikyojebus - 3 million points!

*











And an other one, its going pretty fast


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*Congratulations Psikyojebus - 3 million points!

*Well done on passing the 3mil mark, and congratz in advance on breaking the top 150 Folders for OCN.









Keep up the good work.









I'm liking the flurry of millionaires lately... just what we need for the OCAU overtake.









Congrats on the accomplishment.

I don't ever remember there being this many millionaire posts back when every million had it's own. Great job guys and keep it going.


----------



## grmnasasin0227

Thank you for the recognition, I appreciate it!


----------



## wannabe_OC

WOW...This is AWESOME...









Congrats to ALL the Millionaires, you guys ROCK !!!!!!

Keep 'em Foldin!!!


----------



## MrBalll

Congrats to all the millionaires.


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations K092084 - 27 million points!

*Lookie here... our 7th highest Folder just passed a new million mark.










It won't be too much longer until we post the 30mil thread, and then we'll have a *real* party.









Congratz.


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations capt_zman - 7 million points!

*This is almost unfair on you capt... 146k PPD, and still only 4th in the top producers. You're gonna have to fire something else up to take on those big hitters.









Congratz on the 7mil mark nonetheless. Less than a week until you break 8 mil, so enjoy it.


----------



## jck

Gratz and keep it up!!!


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Congrats and keep up the good work.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*Congratulations K092084 - 27 million points!

*


Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*Congratulations capt_zman - 7 million points!

*

Well done guys, keep up the good work


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations markt - 76 million points!

*You're down in 4th on the producers list!









You're clearly not getting enough millions at the moment.









Congratz on the 76mil though; that puts you 42nd on the [email protected] list.


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations taeric - 19 million points!

*Ahhh.... so tantilisingly close to that glorious 20mil mark.

Still, 19mil is nothing to be annoyed about. It's more than... 6,059 other OCN Folders.









Congratz, and go hit that 20mil milestone and get your new sig badge.


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations AvgWhiteGuy - 16 million points!*

No new sig badge for you this update... just the joy of being back in even-numbered millions.









But that's no reason not to have a party, right?























Dunno why Sonic is there...


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations Almogavar - 6 million points!

*Sorry about the thread title; had to use your Folding name (robt, for those who didn't figure it out







). We had so many millionaires today, we ran out of space in the title.









But yay for a 6mil-er!







Shouldn't be too much longer until you break the top 60 for the team.









Keep it up.


----------



## louze001

congrats everyone!!!


----------



## PsikyoJebus

Thanks guys....this new X6 helps a lot with the PPD!


----------



## jck

grats guys!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*Congratulations markt - 76 million points!

*


Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*Congratulations taeric - 19 million points!

*


Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*Congratulations AvgWhiteGuy - 16 million points!*


Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*Congratulations Almogavar - 6 million points!

*

Thats a lot of points








Well done guys, keep it up


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations Jamanious - 3 million points!

*Woot! Breaking 3mil, and about to break the top 150 for the team!









Keep up the good work, and show off your badge with pride.

Fold on.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*Congratulations Jamanious - 3 million points!

*Woot! Breaking 3mil, and about to break the top 150 for the team!









Keep up the good work, and show off your badge with pride.

Fold on.










Congrats.....


----------



## jck

Gratz and keep it going!


----------



## Jamanious

Thanks, water cooling is so great during spring


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*Congratulations AvgWhiteGuy - 16 million points!*

No new sig badge for you this update... just the joy of being back in even-numbered millions.









But that's no reason not to have a party, right?























Dunno why Sonic is there...

Z you kill me, but thank you everyone. I'll be folding like hell to get my 20M badge and I only have the community to thank for that.









Also congrats to all the new millionaires as well.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Z you kill me

Clearly not well enough.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Given time I'm sure you'll be more efficient.


----------



## bluedevil

*Congratulations Lucas_Lamer - 4 million points!*
*
Congratulations dropkickninja - 3 million points!

*Great job to the both of you. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


*Congratulations Lucas_Lamer - 4 million points!*
*
Congratulations dropkickninja - 3 million points!*


Well done guys, keep up the good work


----------



## zodac

Gratz guys.









Bastiaan, any word on the passkey WUs?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Nothing yet Z, I just checked it a minute ago and if I fill in all the information with the link you gave me it shows no stats at all, just the info I filled in


----------



## zodac

K... because my passkey seems to be working with the non-Fermi GPU3 WUs... I was hoping they'd updated the servers by now.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Would be cool if they finally did something about it..

And with a bit of luck I'll be at 4mil this week


----------



## M4ng03z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*Congratulations M4ng03z - 2 million points!*

And another 2 millionaire today!









Congratz, and enjoy your new sig badge.




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Congrats, keep up the good work










Thanks guys! It's been a while since I've posted on OCN because college is crazy, but I'm glad that I can still help you guys out!


----------



## dropkickninja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


*Congratulations Lucas_Lamer - 4 million points!*
*
Congratulations dropkickninja - 3 million points!

*Great job to the both of you. Keep up the great work!










Woot! Mentioned for the first time go me!


----------



## Lucas Lamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Well done guys, keep up the good work









Thank you. I am the best folder.


----------



## bluedevil

*Congratulations lawrencedlw, OverK1LL and Benladesh - 1 million points!*
*
Woot three new millionaires. Congrats to the three of you.








*


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


*Congratulations lawrencedlw, OverK1LL and Benladesh - 1 million points!*
*
Woot three new millionaires. Congrats to the three of you.








*


Awesome








Keep up the good work guys


----------



## Benladesh

2 Million now?

Hmm I'm gonna need a little more folding power (or 3 months 24/7) (sadly i don't 24/7 anymore







)


----------



## bluedevil

*Congratulations Javonis - 8 million points!*

Great work, I'd suppose 10 million is right around the corner!







Super work!


----------



## zodac

Congratz. To 10mil!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
*Congratulations Javonis - 8 million points!*










keep up the good work


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations kiwwanna - 8 million points!*

Congratz to our 2nd 8-millionaire of the day. And you should be a 10-millionaire by the end of the month too.









Keep it up.


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations ShtSh00tr - 3 million points!

*Methinks that your little fight with Mark may have contributed to this, but a nice milestone to hit, regardless of the reason.









Congratz.


----------



## ShtSh00ttr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*Congratulations ShtSh00tr - 3 million points!

*Methinks that your little fight with Mark may have contributed to this, but a nice milestone to hit, regardless of the reason.









Congratz.











Every story need a villain to align the villagers against







I'll take this one for the [email protected] team lol


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*Congratulations kiwwanna - 8 million points!*


Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*Congratulations ShtSh00tr - 3 million points!

*:

Congrats








Keep up the good work


----------



## bluedevil

*Congratulations IFSSUX - 11 million points!

**Congratulations veblen - 8 million points!*

WOOT Guys! Superb job at folding. The PPD is strong within you.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
*Congratulations IFSSUX - 11 million points!

**Congratulations veblen - 8 million points!*

Awesome, keep it up guys


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
*Congratulations Javonis - 8 million points!*


Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*Congratulations kiwwanna - 8 million points!*


Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
*Congratulations veblen - 8 million points!*

Seems like everyone is stealing my rank and pushing me back lately


















Congrats.


----------



## bluedevil

*Congratulations Vibe21 - 3 million points!*


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations franz - 11 million points!*

Nice to have you back from your summer break and Folding again. And here you go; your first congratz post.









Now, hurry up and get another few million under your belt. You've got a lot of Folding to make up.


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations markt - 77 million points!

*So... all I had to do was close some threads with puppies in them, and you'd have boosted your PPD? I will remember that.

So... another ~10 days at your current rate for 80mil?









I need to think of more funny things to type in here then...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
*Congratulations Vibe21 - 3 million points!*

Well done vibe, keep up the good work









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*Congratulations franz - 11 million points!*

Congrats franz









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*Congratulations markt - 77 million points!

*So... all I had to do was close some threads with puppies in them, and you'd have boosted your PPD? I will remember that.

So... another ~10 days at your current rate for 80mil?









I need to think of more funny things to type in here then...

Well done markt








Its going pretty fast, If you can keep this up you'll have the 100mil sig soon


----------



## jck

WTG guys!!!


----------



## Faster_is_better

PPD Stalkers in here?


----------



## veblen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
Seems like everyone is stealing my rank and pushing me back lately


















Congrats.

It's a tough battle!


----------



## bluedevil

_*Congratulations [CyGnus]- 6 million points!

**Congratulations jartimus - 2 million points!*_

_*Congratulations nolonger - 1 million points!*_

Woot!


----------



## [CyGnus]




----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
_*Congratulations [CyGnus]- 6 million points!

**Congratulations jartimus - 2 million points!*_

_*Congratulations nolonger - 1 million points!*_

Woot!









Yay








Keep up the good work guys


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations amd sli guru - 4 million points!

*Well done on hitting the 4mil mark, and almost breaking the top 100.









*Congratulations rancor - 3 million points!

*Whoo! 3mil is a very nice achievement. Those -bigadv WUs _really_ come in handy, eh?









Congratz, and keep it up.


----------



## jarble

grats guys


----------



## rancor

3 million Whoo!!

























































Core i7s make the millions just fly by.
Now i just need some Fermis and i can go twice as fast.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*Congratulations amd sli guru - 4 million points!

*Well done on hitting the 4mil mark, and almost breaking the top 100.









*Congratulations rancor - 3 million points!

*Whoo! 3mil is a very nice achievement. Those -bigadv WUs _really_ come in handy, eh?









Congratz, and keep it up.



















Well done guys


----------



## KOBALT

Congrats, all! Those multi-million point stats are pretty impressive. I should have my first million by the end of today. Watch out!!









Is it me or are there a lot more million point milestones lately? Well done, OCN!


----------



## bluedevil

_*Congratulations ounderfla69- 1 million points!

**Congratulations AlexanderGary - 1 million points!*_
*
Awesome work gents. 2 millionaires in one day is nothing to scoff at.








*


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
_*Congratulations ounderfla69- 1 million points!

**Congratulations AlexanderGary - 1 million points!*_
*
Awesome work gents. 2 millionaires in one day is nothing to scoff at.








*

Awesome








Keep up the good work guys


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations markt - 78 million points!
*
*Congratulations louze001 - 24 million points!
*
*Congratulations Extreme Newbie - 21 million points!*

*Congratulations ShtSh00tr - 4 million points!

Congratulations Finrond - 3 million points!

* I hope you'll all forgive me for not putting more effort into this post, but I'm tired and there are simply too many millions on the screen for me to handle.







While this is a good thing for the team, you're wearing me out. Give me a chance!









Anyways, congratz guys... looks like a few of the big hitters reached a new milestone today. Well played.








*
*Haha.... by talking about not putting any effort in, I have in fact, ending up expending more effort than normal.







*

*


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Sorry for making you work so hard. I think we should all stop folding for a few weeks so that you can have a rest.


----------



## jarble

grats guys


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*Congratulations markt - 78 million points!
*
*Congratulations louze001 - 24 million points!
*
*Congratulations Extreme Newbie - 21 million points!*

*Congratulations ShtSh00tr - 4 million points!

Congratulations Finrond - 3 million points!

*


Well done guys, thats a lot of points


----------



## KOBALT

Pretty sure anything above 20+ Million deserves it's own thread rather than the 3rd-5th page in a millionaire thread... lots of people with only 1 million get their own.... these guys should have a freakin gold thread. well done, all.


----------



## bluedevil

*Congratulations Pyroball - 1 million points!
WOOT!








*


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
*Congratulations Pyroball - 1 million points!
WOOT!








*

And an other one








Keep up the good work Pyroball


----------



## zodac

Gratz Pyro.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *KOBALT* 
Pretty sure anything above 20+ Million deserves it's own thread rather than the 3rd-5th page in a millionaire thread... lots of people with only 1 million get their own.... these guys should have a freakin gold thread. well done, all.

New thread for every 5mil.


----------



## mmx+

Very impressive guys!!!


----------



## lordikon

Great job Pyro, keep it up!


----------



## bluedevil

_*Congratulations Beeiilll - 1 million points!*

*Congratulations aroc91 - 1 million points!*_
*
Congrats to the both of you! This makes 459 millionaires that OCN has. Terrific job once again!








*


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*Congratulations Finrond - 3 million points!*

Thanks! Still chugging away, little slower then I would like but oh well.


----------



## aroc91

Thanks everyone.


----------



## jck

Gratz all


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
_*Congratulations Beeiilll - 1 million points!*

*Congratulations aroc91 - 1 million points!*_
*
Congrats to the both of you! This makes 459 millionaires that OCN has. Terrific job once again!








*










Well done guys, keep it up


----------



## Beeiilll

Thanks to all for the kudos.









This is just a stop over on the way to 2,000,000 !!!


----------



## zodac

Gratz everyone.


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations AvgWhiteGuy - 17 million points!

**Congratulations harrison - 2 million points!*

Nice job guys; good to know you guys are still pumping out the millions even when I go AWOL.









Keep up the good work. I smell a 20mil badge not too far away for you Avg, and harrison, your 2mil badge should be on its way to you now.

















*
*


----------



## jck

Good job guys


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Thanks guys.

The 20M badge might take a bit longer since I'll likely be cutting back my production next month. Going to be paying for electricity for a change and will scale back up as I can. Too bad I won't be living somewhere cold where the farm can double as a heater.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*Congratulations AvgWhiteGuy - 17 million points!

**Congratulations harrison - 2 million points!*

Well done guys, keep up the good work


----------



## harrison

on my way to 3 million


----------



## Finrond

Grats Nude on 3 mill! (that post will probably be up soon).


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations capt_zman - 8 million points!

Congratulations Nude_Lewd_Man - 3 million points!*

Congratz on the milestones guys.









Shame I'm late posting this... I had awesome things to say yesterday... how about you just imagine I said those things instead?

Yeah, that'll work.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
Grats Nude on 3 mill! (that post will probably be up soon).

Soon... 13hrs later... it's all the same.


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations Thumper - 7 million points!*

*Congratulations Bastiaan_NL - 4 million points!*

*Congratulations epidemic - 2 million points!*

Congratz guys. Keep it up, and you'll get yourselves some dedicated threads soon.


----------



## jck

Gratz guys!

Especially...Bastiaan!!!!! HUP HOLLAND HUP!!!!


----------



## Pir

Congratulations to all OCN Millionairs for gaining yet another million!


----------



## Freaxy

Grats to all of you








And special grats for Bastiaan


----------



## epidemic

Thanks and Gratz!


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations kiwwanna - 9 million points!

Congratulations playboy4u2nv* *- 6 million points!*

*Congratulations jcharlesr75 - 4 million*

Congratz on the mega-millions guys. Today's been a pretty good day for them... 8 millionairs.









Keep it up.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Congrats to all, well done.


----------



## *the_beast*

Grats!!


----------



## playboy4u2nv

10 million mark is in sight







i will get there soon enough

edit: where is my 6million point badge


----------



## bluedevil

*Congratulations mklvotep - 79 million points!

Congratulations Extreme_Newbie** - 22 million points!*

*Congratulations BigDaddyK_UK - 2 million points!
*
Grats Guys!

markt, you should hit 80 mil soon, like tomorrow.


----------



## RoscoeMcGurk

Good job everyone







! Wow seems like just yesterday markt had his 75mil.


----------



## markt

I'm working on that 100 million. Can't wait really...


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I'm working on that 100 million. Can't wait really...


Fire up those dormant rigs and 100 million will be yours before you know it.


----------



## zodac

Congartz.

That's a funny way of saying "congratulations".


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations veblen - 9 million points!

Congratulations Klue22 - 2 million points!*

Congratz guys.


----------



## bluedevil

*Congratulations Psycho666 - 10 million points!

Congratulations onions - 2 million points!*
*
Congratulations ninjaburrito - 1 million points!*
*

Great work guys!







*


----------



## jck

Gratz everyone!


----------



## zodac

Sorry for the lack of updates last couple of days... would you believe a bear came in and changed the password to my email address? It's true.

*Congratulations shiloh - 7 million points!

Congratulations mhwwdman - 4 million points!*

Nicely done guys.









Now a few more mils and you'll be getting your own threads to go with the celebrations.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Sorry for the lack of updates last couple of days... would you believe a bear came in and changed the password to my email address? It's true.

*Congratulations shiloh - 7 million points!

Congratulations mhwwdman - 4 million points!*

Nicely done guys.









Now a few more mils and you'll be getting your own threads to go with the celebrations.










Well done guys









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*Congratulations Bastiaan_NL - 4 million points!*



Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Gratz guys!

Especially...Bastiaan!!!!! HUP HOLLAND HUP!!!!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pir*


Congratulations to all OCN Millionairs for gaining yet another million!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freaxy*


Grats to all of you








And special grats for Bastiaan










Thanks guys, didnt see it because I was away, and didnt notice that I had 4 mill









Working on the next one


----------



## shiloh

thanks folks!

I never thought my little 16K PPD would get me to the 7 millions mark









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Sorry for the lack of updates last couple of days... would you believe a bear came in and changed the password to my email address? It's true.

*Congratulations shiloh - 7 million points!

Congratulations mhwwdman - 4 million points!*

Nicely done guys.









Now a few more mils and you'll be getting your own threads to go with the celebrations.


----------



## bluedevil

*Congratulations DeadSkull - 3 million points!*

Awesome work!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
*Congratulations DeadSkull - 3 million points!*

Awesome work!










Well done


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
*Congratulations DeadSkull - 3 million points!*

Awesome work!











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Well done









Yay!

Cold weather is around so I can run F&H again.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Good to hear DeadSkull, we need some points to keep up with EVGA


----------



## bluedevil

*Congratulations sks72 - 5 million points!
**
Congratulations AlexanderGary - 2 million points!
*
Great Job guys!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


*Congratulations sks72 - 5 million points!
**
Congratulations AlexanderGary - 2 million points!
*
Great Job guys!










Congrats


----------



## asg

Thanks..


----------



## zodac

So... I sorta forgot about updating this thread for a few days... but that's ok... because I'm now gonna dump 8 millionaires into the thread. And look! I fit them all into the title too.









*Congratulations 455buick - 74 million points!*

*Congratulations Extreme Newbie- 23 million points!*

*Congratulations AvgWhiteGuy - 18 million points!*

*Congratulations RoscoeMcGurk - 11 million points!*

*Congratulations capt_zman - 9 million points!*

*Congratulations PCCstudent - 8 million points!*

*Congratulations to_the_zenith - 2 million points!*

*Congratulations Xye - 2 million points!*

Yup... loads of millions.

Congratz everyone.


----------



## Drogue

Good Lawwwwwdy Lawwwd!







That's a lotta points.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


So... I sorta forgot about updating this thread for a few days... but that's ok... because I'm now gonna dump 8 millionaires into the thread. And look! I fit them all into the title too.









*Congratulations 455buick - 74 million points!*

*Congratulations Extreme Newbie- 23 million points!*

*Congratulations AvgWhiteGuy - 18 million points!*

*Congratulations RoscoeMcGurk - 11 million points!*

*Congratulations capt_zman - 9 million points!*

*Congratulations PCCstudent - 8 million points!*

*Congratulations to_the_zenith - 2 million points!*

*Congratulations Xye - 2 million points!*

Yup... loads of millions.

Congratz everyone.



















Well done guys, keep up the awesome work


----------



## bluedevil

_*Congratulations kiwwanna - 10 million points!

Congratulations dropkickninja - 4 million points!*_

Great work! Keep up the PPD production!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


_*Congratulations kiwwanna - 10 million points!

Congratulations dropkickninja - 4 million points!*_

Great work! Keep up the PPD production!



















Well done guys


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations Almogavar - 7 million points!*

Gratz mate. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*Congratulations Almogavar - 7 million points!*

Gratz mate. Keep up the good work.










Yay, another one








Well done, keep up the good work


----------



## bluedevil

*Congratulations SergeantHop - 16 million points!

Congratulations Cuy50 - 5 million points!

Congratulations Dr.Jamitzky - 1 million points!

Congratulations Spartan8 - 1 million points!*_
_ *

*Great Job guys!


----------



## 1337LutZ

congrats!







way to go


----------



## zodac

Gratz guys.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Congrats to all the new millionaire's and all the others I may have missed recently. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Xye

Damn I missed myself. I thought I'd snuck through Unnoticed


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations OutOfBalanceOX - 2 million points!*

Where've you been lately anyway? I've noticed less posts where people tell me I'm lying... that must mean you've gone somewhere.









Anyway, congratz.


----------



## bluedevil

_*Congratulations BHughes616** - 2 million points!

** Congratulations DickHard** - 1 million points!**

Congratulations kremtok** - 1 million points!**

Congratulations Hog1911*_* - 1 million points!

*Grats guys! _*







*_


----------



## $ilent

congratz all millionaires!


----------



## jck

Gratz all around!!


----------



## kremtok

Thanks all!

And to my fellow new millionaires: Race you to the next million


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats guys








Keep up the good work


----------



## Pascal1973

Thanx, and gratz people!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL




----------



## MijnWraak

Seems like just yesterday I was at 1 million!

Shame I have to share the thread title with "DickHard" -.-


----------



## markt

Congrats guys! DickHard. Really?

Congrats to:
mklvotep has increased to 81 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 24 million points.
scifiguy has increased to 3 million points.
Maximus7651000 has increased to 3 million points.
ridin8ude has increased to 2 million points.
CHUNKYBOWSER is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
LTDAkiles is a new millionaire with 1 million points.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Congrats guys! DickHard. Really?


Yeah.....I nearly swallowed my tongue posting it.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Lol guys, pretty epic name indeed


----------



## bluedevil

*Congratulations mklvotep - 81 million points!

Congratulations Extreme_Newbie - 24 million points!

Congratulations scifiguy - 3 million points!

Congratulations Maximus7651000 - 3 million points!

Congratulations ridin8ude - 2 million points!

Congratulations CHUNKYBOWSER - 1 million points!

Congratulations LTDAkiles - 1 million points!
*

Wow! Too much for one thread! Great Job guys!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Wow, well done guys









115 mil total


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

Thanks.


----------



## markt

Damn Extreme Newbie is gettin up there, didn't know he had that many points.


----------



## muels7

yay, i got another milestone. (scifiguy)


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Congrats to all the new millionaire's.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Congrats guys! DickHard. Really?

Congrats to:
mklvotep has increased to 81 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 24 million points.
scifiguy has increased to 3 million points.
Maximus7651000 has increased to 3 million points.
ridin8ude has increased to 2 million points.
CHUNKYBOWSER is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
LTDAkiles is a new millionaire with 1 million points.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
*Congratulations mklvotep - 81 million points!*

_*Congratulations Extreme_Newbie - 24 million points!*_

_*Congratulations scifiguy - 3 million points!*_

_*Congratulations Maximus7651000 - 3 million points!*_

_*Congratulations ridin8ude - 2 million points!*_

_*Congratulations CHUNKYBOWSER - 1 million points!*_

_*Congratulations LTDAkiles - 1 million points!*_

Wow! Too much for one thread! Great Job guys!


Are we all posting them? Because I'll get mmx in too if necessary.










Congratz millionaires.


----------



## KOBALT

Great progress, all... keep it up!


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Are we all posting them? Because I'll get mmx in too if necessary.









Congratz millionaires.










We posted at the same time......I just didn't cut and paste.


----------



## bluedevil

*Congratulations FrozenW - 1 million points!*


----------



## jck




----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats FrozenW









@jck, when did you get your 6th mil?


----------



## FrozenW

Thanks All







on me


----------



## Bastiaan_NL




----------



## squad

congrats to all!


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Congrats FrozenW









@jck, when did you get your 6th mil?










Thanks for noticing, Bastiaan









...now I know who *really* cares about me









Everyone else just wants me for my folding farm.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Thanks for noticing, Bastiaan









...now I know who *really* cares about me









Everyone else just wants me for my folding farm.










Our program has been down! I'm catching up on them as we speak!

But it's tough when there are threads to keep up with, as well as team competition stats to reset for November.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Yeah I guess 19M doesn't mean anything to anyone these days either.









Congrats jck and keep up the outstanding work!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Yeah I guess 19M doesn't mean anything to anyone these days either.










I'm getting there!


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'm getting there!










I know but I got to get my shots in where I can.


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations AvgWhiteGuy - 19 million points!*
*
Congratulations Alazar - 9 million points!

Congratulations jck - 6 million points!

Congratulations Strat79 - 4 million points!

Congratulations sid9671111 - 2 million points!*

You know, since we do such an _awful_ job at doing this, maybe I shouldn't congratulate any of you.

I'm just gonna leave this here and say nothing.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Our program has been down! I'm catching up on them as we speak!

But it's tough when there are threads to keep up with, as well as team competition stats to reset for November.











Wah!!!!









Maybe you should have waited and had me program it...
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Yeah I guess 19M doesn't mean anything to anyone these days either.









Congrats jck and keep up the outstanding work!










Thanks...I was just pullin Z's leg. I know between family and uni and all, Z has it rough.

Gratz on your 19M. If I am lucky, I'll get there in about 6 months. Great work


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats guys, and AWG, you are close to your next sigbit update









Would be a lot better if it showed every single Million though, or even better every single point


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Yeah I guess 19M doesn't mean anything to anyone these days either.










Oh, dont feel bad... they missed my 8M and I am already on 9M










Congrats on the 19


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I was just trash talking a bit for the hell of it. It's all in good fun.

Thanks man, hopefully 20M is right around the corner.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
Oh, dont feel bad... they missed my 8M and I am already on 9M










Congrats on the 19

In defence of useless Editors (me), at least you got a new sig badge. Poor AVg is stuck on 15mil.


----------



## Magus2727

I feel so left out... I hit 7 Mill yesterday afternoon... and Zodac has forgotten me amidst her birthday...









I shall announce it my self!!!









MAGUS2727 - 7 Million!!!

Edit: My post bit did not update... ???


----------



## bluedevil

*taeric has increased to 20 million points.*
IFSSUX has increased to 13 million points.
*capt_zman has increased to 10 million points.*
urgrandpasdog has increased to 7 million points.
*Blueduck3285 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
*-Jeppe- is a new millionaire with 1 million points.

Holy crap!







Congrats to all! 
*


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats guys









Keep up the good work


----------



## Extreme Newbie

So many new millionaires and multi-millionaires everyday that I can't keep up.








Good thing we have great folding editors to keep track of all this stuff









Congrats to each and every folder who has reached a milestone.


----------



## jck

Gratz all!!









(...and if I keep getting bigadvs, get my next one ready Z!! hehe )


----------



## zodac

More millions we haven't listed yet! We should be back to 2 updates a day from now on guys.









*franz - 12 million points!*

*k4m1k4z3 - 9 million points!*

*Magus2727 - 7 million points!*

*Atom - 3 million points!*

*$ilent - 2 million points!*

Congratz everyone!


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Congrats to the multitude of new millionaire's. I like seeing all these new names on a daily basis.


----------



## Pir

Congratulations to all new millionairs! I'll be joining you shortly (2015 or later)


----------



## Wiremaster




----------



## karnak

Just checking if my badge is working.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
More millions we haven't listed yet! We should be back to 2 updates a day from now on guys.









*franz - 12 million points!*

*k4m1k4z3 - 9 million points!*

*Magus2727 - 7 million points!*

*Atom - 3 million points!*

*$ilent - 2 million points!*

Congratz everyone!









Congrats guys








Keep up the awesome work









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pir* 
Congratulations to all new millionairs! I'll be joining you shortly (2015 or later)

Depends on what I have in mind...








At this rate it should take 100 days, but with a second card only 50 days. With the third card only 33 days, with the fourth card only 25 days...








Though that would be 1 mil on your list in stead of mine...


----------



## Easty

Woohoo My Hat Trick... Folding is so much easy when it's bloody freezing cold outside..


----------



## zodac

*Easty - 3 million points!*
*
Dan17z - 3 million points!

Lutro0 - 2 million points!
*
Congratz guys. 8 more millions in the bag for OCN.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Easty* 
Woohoo My Hat Trick... Folding is so much easy when it's bloody freezing cold outside..

Imagine you posted this _after_ my post. Much better.


----------



## Lutro0

woo!


----------



## Easty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*Easty - 3 million points!*
*
Dan17z - 3 million points!

Lutro0 - 2 million points!
* 
Congratz guys. 8 more millions in the bag for OCN.









Imagine you posted this _after_ my post. Much better.










Im originally from a different timezone.. that doesnt make much sense but im sticking with it..

I celebrate my new badge with a day 6k ppd up on my usual high.. dont know why but no complaints here. Thanks...


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
More millions we haven't listed yet! We should be back to 2 updates a day from now on guys.









*franz - 12 million points!*

*k4m1k4z3 - 9 million points!*

*Magus2727 - 7 million points!*

*Atom - 3 million points!*

*$ilent - 2 million points!*

Congratz everyone!









yeahh! cheers Zod, and thanks guys! Also congratz to the other new millionaires.

Man i swear we're getting so many new millionaires, so many points now for OCN its unreal!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Zodac you forgot me you mean girl! I Love you in the same way after all you are my mentor hehehehe


----------



## zodac

Did you get your 7mil since the last update? Because the program isn't working right now.


----------



## [CyGnus]

yesterday







i am almost at 7.1Mil


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

And 2 days ago 5 mil for me








The other thread is working though, where you posted the info about the ocn update at 3am est


----------



## zodac

That's automatic. No idea how/when that was set up, or who did it.

It's an enigma...


----------



## bluedevil

*mklvotep has increased to 82 million points.
lordikon has increased to 8 million points.
sstnt has increased to 7 million points.
[CyGnus] has increased to 7 million points.
Bastiaan_NL has increased to 5 million points.
coyote_juice has increased to 5 million points.
AlexanderGary has increased to 3 million points.
Manixaist has increased to 3 million points.
hometoast has increased to 3 million points.
MacG32 has increased to 2 million points.
ezekiel_08 has increased to 2 million points.
tq2353 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Mjg1675 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Lampen is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Unitas99007 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
crazyap7 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.

Congrats to everyone! Wow we needed an update badly!
*


----------



## zodac

Too many! *TOO MANY!*


----------



## [CyGnus]




----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Too many! *TOO MANY!*


Too many? Hm. I disagree...MOAR!!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*












^^ This. Agreed.


----------



## Wiremaster

Holy crap. Anyway,


----------



## Lampen

LOL Zodac complaining about too many millionaires? Guess I'll do my part and keep the list short by not folding







. JK


----------



## [CyGnus]

Zodac i kind of miss a thread for the teams next spot in the rankings... Get to work and make one up already


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


Zofac i kind of miss a thread for the teams next spot in the rankings... Get to work and make one up already










5 months...

I am able to make a fully automated one if necessary, but 5 months is a bit long. Maybe in the new year.


----------



## [CyGnus]

That long? Hope this Christmas brings joy and a lot of 450's for the team here we got to speed things up guys i can spot 3rd place in no time


----------



## Bastiaan_NL




----------



## bluedevil

Wannabe_OC has increased to 42 million points.
K092084 has increased to 29 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 26 million points.
SergeantHop has increased to 17 million points.
ali7up has increased to 3 million points.
OcCam has increased to 3 million points.
alawadhi3000 has increased to 3 million points.
triallen has increased to 2 million points.
dasparx has increased to 2 million points.
DickHard has increased to 2 million points.
*omega17 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
*DragonLotus is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
*battlenut is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Thats a lot of points guys








Keep up the awesome work


----------



## omega17

lots more millions to come


----------



## jck

grats all


----------



## [CyGnus]

keep those card's busy, nice work guys


----------



## Josh154

Congrats to all! I can't wait to get my first million! Looking at upgrading to two gts450's here real soon


----------



## alawadhi3000

Thank you all, it is always nice to add one more 1M points.

NVIDIA 9800GT on way, so +5K PPD. Also I'm looking into replacing the GTX280 with a GTX470.


----------



## [CyGnus]

470 sucks you will get more PPD with a GTS450 that cost 3 times less but if you also game maybe a GTX460 1GB is a good choice.
GTX470 gives you around 15k GTS450 14/15k and GTX460 15/16k with half the wattage that a GTX470 uses...


----------



## cait_0523

Great job all Millionaires!!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Josh154* 
Congrats to all! I can't wait to get my first million! Looking at upgrading to two gts450's here real soon









I'm in the same boat!! I'm really excited to get my first million and my second GTS 450 should be getting here at lunch!

















































: wheee:


----------



## zodac

*louze001 - 27 million points!*

*Nude_Lewd_Man- 4 million points!*

*Gen - 2 million points!*

*1337LutZ - 2 million points!*

Congratz guys. That's 35 millions right there.


----------



## jck

Gratz all!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats









Keep up the awesome work


----------



## Finrond

Grats Newd! I'll be right there behind you!


----------



## bluedevil

Holy Crap Batman!

*mklvotep has increased to 83 million points.
Aku53 has increased to 12 million points.
jck_fla_usa has increased to 7 million points.
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 6 million points.
* *Sparhawk_55 has increased to 5 million points.
* *justadude_BlueCrew has increased to 5 million points.
Exidous has increased to 4 million points.
Finrond has increased to 4 million points.
Klue22 has increased to 3 million points.
* *Digigami is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
* *eloverton2 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
* *blade_rage is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
* *ocaddikt is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
* *Infernosaint is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
* *werds is a new millionaire with 1 million points.

Awesome work to everyone!








*


----------



## Wiremaster

Wow.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
Holy Crap Batman!

*mklvotep has increased to 83 million points.
Aku53 has increased to 12 million points.
jck_fla_usa has increased to 7 million points.
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 6 million points.
* *Sparhawk_55 has increased to 5 million points.
* *justadude_BlueCrew has increased to 5 million points.
Exidous has increased to 4 million points.
Finrond has increased to 4 million points.
Klue22 has increased to 3 million points.
* *Digigami is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
* *eloverton2 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
* *blade_rage is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
* *ocaddikt is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
* *Infernosaint is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
* *werds is a new millionaire with 1 million points.

Awesome work to everyone!








*

Thats a lot of points








Well done guys, keep up the awesome work


----------



## zodac

*louze001 - 28 million points!*
*
Extreme_Newbie - 27 million points!

Jarble - 16 million points!

Jihadzero - 14 million points!

ftw_420 - 12 million points!

kiwwanna - 11 million points!

veblen - 11 million points!

*









Gratz everyone!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats guys


----------



## zodac

*Thumper - 8 million points!*

*Mikek1024 - 3 million points!*

*sparky79 - 2 million points!*

13 more millions to add to the list. Congratz guys, and keep it up.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*Thumper - 8 million points!*

*Mikek1024 - 3 million points!*

*sparky79 - 2 million points!*

13 more millions to add to the list. Congratz guys, and keep it up.










Well done guys








Keep up the good work


----------



## jck

WTG guys!


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Thats a lot of millions, congrats to all.


----------



## bluedevil

Great work everyone!


----------



## eloverton2

the ocn folding empire is growing! congrats to everybody!


----------



## bluedevil

Again to many to list....









*mklvotep has increased to 84 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 28 million points.
AvgWhiteGuy has increased to 21 million points.
=Digger= has increased to 16 million points.
franz has increased to 13 million points.
sstnt has increased to 8 million points.
Bastiaan_NL has increased to 6 million points.
sks72 has increased to 6 million points.
AlexanderGary has increased to 4 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 3 million points.
brice has increased to 3 million points.
OverK1LL has increased to 2 million points.
Dr.Jamitzky has increased to 2 million points.
br3nd064 has increased to 2 million points.
klaxian is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
VisioDei is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
HobieCat is a new millionaire with 1 million points*.

Great work everyone!


----------



## ridin8ude

Just about to hit 3million - but more importantly by chance I checked my stats and see that I have 1.8 hours to pass the mighty Zodac!!!


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
Again to many to list....








........ cut ............
Great work everyone!

Congratz guys


----------



## jck

good job everyone


----------



## dropkickninja

Seems like my 5 mil got overlooked






























oh well onward to six million!!


----------



## =Digger=

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dropkickninja*


Seems like my 5 mil got overlooked






























oh well onward to six million!!










 Takes time to update, but eventually everyone gets their kudo's...




































:appl aud:

Great job! and keep up the good work.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Well done guys


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Again to many to list....









*snip**
HobieCat is a new millionaire with 1 million points*.

Great work everyone!


I like the sound of that









Congrats to the rest of the guys!


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


I like the sound of that









Congrats to the rest of the guys!


You have your own thread, I didn't forget about you.








http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...llion-f-h.html


----------



## DullBoi

3 Million YAY!!


----------



## kremtok

All right you lazy, spoiled multi-millionaires! Here I come up behind you like a prison shank between the ribs! My i7 950 is folding now at 4Ghz!

Also congrats to you


----------



## PUNK rock

Double digit millions


----------



## grizzly818

I can't wait to get my first million. Only a couple of days away


----------



## bluedevil

Wow another big update....









*MAD_JIHAD has increased to 11 million points.
punkrock has increased to 10 million points.
DemiGod2005yr has increased to 6 million points.
Acid[]Killer has increased to 3 million points.
rx7racer has increased to 3 million points.
Fremsen is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Metroidfreak is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
goodtobeking is a new millionaire with 1 million points.**

Congrats everyone! 
*


----------



## loop0001

gonna see my name on the list soon!! hurray!


----------



## Matt*S.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Wow another big update....









*MAD_JIHAD has increased to 11 million points.
punkrock has increased to 10 million points.
DemiGod2005yr has increased to 6 million points.
Acid[]Killer has increased to 3 million points.
rx7racer has increased to 3 million points.
Fremsen is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Metroidfreak is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
goodtobeking is a new millionaire with 1 million points.**

Congrats everyone! 
*


DemiGod2005yr is me!!


----------



## DullBoi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Wow another big update....









*MAD_JIHAD has increased to 11 million points.
punkrock has increased to 10 million points.
DemiGod2005yr has increased to 6 million points.
Acid[]Killer has increased to 3 million points.
rx7racer has increased to 3 million points.
Fremsen is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Metroidfreak is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
goodtobeking is a new millionaire with 1 million points.**

Congrats everyone! 
*


I art Acid[]Killer


----------



## Somenamehere

*Congrats somenamehere - 5 MILLION !*


----------



## zodac

Who?


----------



## digital0ne

I made it last night









Do I give someone my address so they know where to send the check to?


----------



## zodac

No point; they're all routed to me anyway.

The odds of you ever getting it are as likely as the odds of us not passing OCF.


----------



## loop0001

oh well, ill give up on seeing my name here, but to all my own announcement! i made 1 million just a few days ago!!


----------



## zodac

I woudln't give up hope just yet; as soon as I update the TC stats, I'll be posting an update here.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*









oh well, ill give up on seeing my name here, but to all my own announcement! i made 1 million just a few days ago!!










Congrats on your first million!


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I woudln't give up hope just yet; as soon as I update the TC stats, I'll be posting an update here.










yay!


----------



## digital0ne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I woudln't give up hope just yet; as soon as I update the TC stats, I'll be posting an update here.










GOOD! I want my millionaire badge ;D

EDIT: YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zodac

*SgtHop - 18 million points!*
*
Alazar - 11 million points!*
*
JEK3 - 8 million points!*
*
playboy4u2nv - 7 million points!*
*
LiLChris - 4 million points!*
*
Ridin8ude - 3 million points!*
*
ACharmingQuark - 2 million points!*
*
KOBALT - 2 million points!*
*
blangblang - 2 million points!

*Hmm... I'd like to congratulate you all, but Chris is included, and that just woudln't be right, you know? So instead, congratz to everyone who reached the 2, 3, 7 , 8, 11 or 18mil milestones.

To those who reached anything else... meh, work harder, and maybe you'll get your own thread some day.


----------



## kiwwanna

Bah you missed one.. what not worth the effort lol, JK

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...=508104#508104


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


Congrats on your first million!


thanks


----------



## KOBALT

dammit I want my own thread. it's the only reason I fold


----------



## kiwwanna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KOBALT*


dammit I want my own thread. it's the only reason I fold










Ahh its good your simple, I mean you enjoy the simple pleasures in life


----------



## KOBALT

bringing attention to myself is what gets me out of bed in the morning. OCN is the only friends I have. The only accomplishments I've made in life are here online.

Oh... and my 18 month boy......... but I ordered him online, so I guess that falls in the same category.


----------



## ACharmingQuark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KOBALT*


bringing attention to myself is what gets me out of bed in the morning. OCN is the only friends I have. The only accomplishments I've made in life are here online.


So you think you're the only one .... this is the definition of OCN! And most males in the world for that matter. I was overjoyed when I parked the car yesterday - by myself - no dings - and didn't need directions either. Such an achievement.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *KOBALT*


Oh... and my 18 month boy......... but I ordered him online, so I guess that falls in the same category.


Wow, need that URL - I'm looking to order a 28 year-old girl. Not too bright, can cook (including in the kitchen) and doesn't like credit cards. That's all I'm asking for.


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACharmingQuark*


I'm looking to order a 28 year-old girl. Not too bright, can cook (including in the kitchen) and doesn't like credit cards. That's all I'm asking for.


they don't exist


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACharmingQuark*


Wow, need that URL - I'm looking to order a 28 year-old girl. Not too bright, can cook (including in the kitchen) and *doesn't like credit cards*. That's all I'm asking for.


If you think a girl exists that doesn't like credit cards you must be


----------



## kiwwanna

My Gf she no like credit cards, she believes in if I dont have the cash I shouldnt be buying it..
I more then make up for the belief in credit cards, especially with a 3.5% interest rate


----------



## jck

At least I got my 8M badge


----------



## [CyGnus]

hope to get mine in 3/4days


----------



## jck

You'll probably get mentioned tho.

Z seems to leave me out. I must have done something wrong


----------



## muels7

Great job guys. I made 4 million yesterday


----------



## jck

Gratz


----------



## Wiremaster

If only I got $0.01 for every point OCN had...


----------



## muels7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wiremaster*


If only I got $0.01 for every point OCN had...


That would be awesome.


----------



## jck

Wish I had $1 for every line of code I'd written.


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations Extreme_Newbie - 29 million points!*
*
Congratulations louze001 - 29 million points!*
*
Congratulations kiwwanna - 12 million points!*
*
Congratulations jck - 8 million points!*
*
Congratulations Almogavar - 8 million points!*
*
Congratulations muels7 - 4 million points!*
*
Congratulations ~sizzzle~ - 2 million points!*
*
Congratulations mike44njdevils - 2 million points!*
*
Congratulations eloverton2 - 2 million points!
*


----------



## Pir

Congratulations to all new millionairs









Well done everyone!


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*
congratulations mike44njdevils - 2 million points!*


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats guys


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations Monster34 - 6 million points!*

*Congratulations Atom - 4 million points!*

10 million to start the day... not bad.









Congratz guys.


----------



## jck

grats guys


----------



## Monster34

Nice to see my name in bold letters every now and then.

Thank you.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Nice work everyone [[[]]]


----------



## playboy4u2nv

congrats to all


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations AvgWhiteGuy - 22 million points!
*
*Congratulations RoscoeMcGurk - 12 million points!

**Congratulations [CyGnus] - 8 million points!

**Congratulations Pascal1973 - 4 million points!

**Congratulations $ilent - 3 million points!

**Congratulations Digigami - 2 million points!

**Congratulations Freakn - 2 million points!

**Congratulations Blade Rage - 2 million points!

**Congratulations OC_Newb - 2 million points!

**Congratulations AyeYo - 2 million points!*

Gratz guys. Keep those millions ticking over during the winter.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Well done guys








Cant wait till my next milestone








Closing in on the top 50


----------



## [CyGnus]

Yup me too but really want those double digits in the badge


----------



## ounderfla69

Yeah for Me!!! *2 million!!!!!* woohoo!!! I was just over 1,000 points short and had to wait a day to get another WU out.


----------



## jck

WTG guys!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Thanks







i wonder if we are gonna see any 900's in the near future... or far... lol


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
Thanks







i wonder if we are gonna see any 900's in the near future... or far... lol

yeah... its looking as if the P6800 is here to stay... its crazy. stanford's really favoring the -bigadv folders


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations veblen - 12 million points!*

*Congratulations nckid4u - 11 million points!*

*Congratulations Lutro0 - 4 million points!*

*Congratulations zodac - 3 million points!*

*Congratulations the_beast - 2 million points!*

*Congratulations ounderfla69 - 2 million points!*

*Congratulations ndoggfromhell - 2 million points!*

Gratz to everyone!









Except that 3mil person... she's just a nuisance...


----------



## [CyGnus]

Well deserved Z! Congratz to you my mentor







with super editor powers and all... lol


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


Well deserved Z! Congratz to you my mentor







with super editor powers and all... lol










Don't pump Z's ego. It's already big enough


----------



## [CyGnus]

JCK really??? I did not notice that...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats guys








And z, you need more points


----------



## zodac

You need more posts.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Congrats guys










I agree. Gratz









Quote:



And z, you need more points










True
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You need more posts.












Best be nice, Z...or Santa might not come see you this year!

He knows when you've been bad or good, so be good fo....oh wait, you've been bad all year. Nevermind.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Best be nice, Z...or Santa might not come see you this year!

He knows when you've been bad or good, so be good fo....oh wait, you've been bad all year. Nevermind.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You need more posts.


Nah, it would mess up my post/rep ratio even more


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations markt - 86 million points!*

*Congratulations SgtHop - 19 million points!*

*Congratulations cyanmcleod - 14 million points!*

*Congratulations sstnt - 9 million points!*

*Congratulations lordikon - 9 million points!*

*Congratulations AMD_sli_Guru - 7 million points!*

*Congratulations Bastiaan_NL - 7 million points!*

*Congratulations ali7up - 4 million points!*

*Congratulations rancor - 4 million points!*

*Congratulations kremtok - 2 million points!*

*Congratulations CHUNKYBOWSER - 2 million points!*

*Congratulations Dantoyang - 2 million points!*

*Congratulations killerbeaz - 2 million points!*

*Congratulations JCG - 2 million points!*

Awesome update guys; well done.


----------



## Pir

Congratulations to all!


----------



## [CyGnus]

great work guys CongratZ to you all [[[]]] AMD SLI GURU and Bastiaan i am waiting for you guys you left me alone in the 8Mil group fire those Machines up!!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Well done guys








And an other one for me too









@ CyGnus, I'm sorry but I just cant keep up with you guys. Currently back at 50kppd cause I'm rebuilding a few rigs


----------



## [CyGnus]

with these wus i am back to 38/40k PPD the times of 50/55k were with 900's


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I would be at 125kppd with 9xx units, but they are gone. 3 gts450's are in the closet, with the i7 870. Only 3 clients up and running atm


----------



## Beeiilll

I'll right. I finally crossed the 2 million mark today. YAHOO


----------



## zodac

You missed my update... at least you'll get this mention, and another for the next update.









Gratz!


----------



## kremtok

Yay me!


----------



## ACharmingQuark

It's *amazing* going through this thread - the points are popping out everywhere! Way to go OCN folders!


















Even zodac forgoes superninja antics to fold a bit now and then.









ACQ


----------



## lawrencendlw

Wow I am SOOOOOO Late at saying thanks but I didn't even know that this thread existed until today so a belated thank you for this. I am looking forward to my grats for my 3 million milestone soon.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


*Congratulations lawrencedlw, OverK1LL and Benladesh - 1 million points!*
*
Woot three new millionaires. Congrats to the three of you.








*


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations Extreme Newbie - 31 million points!*

*Congratulations kiwwanna - 13 million points!*

*Congratulations veblen - 13 million points!*

*Congratulations Alazar - 12 million points!*

*Congratulations jck - 9 million points!*

*Congratulations dropkickninja - 6 million points!*

*Congratulations Klue22 - 4 million points!*

*Congratulations to_the_zenith - 3 million points!*

*Congratulations eloverton2 - 3 million points!*

*Congratulations VisioDei - 2 million points!*

*Congratulations Deeeebs - 2 million points!*

*Congratulations Inuyasha1771 - 2 million points!*

*Congratulations Beeiilll - 2 million points!*

Late updates always look so awesome, don't they?









Gratz all.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Well done guys, keep up the good work


----------



## eloverton2

what what?


----------



## zodac

What now?


----------



## omega17

Que?


----------



## Sparky79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*Congratulations Extreme Newbie - 31 million points!*

*Congratulations kiwwanna - 13 million points!*

*Congratulations veblen - 13 million points!*

*Congratulations Alazar - 12 million points!*

*Congratulations jck - 9 million points!*

*Congratulations dropkickninja - 6 million points!*

*Congratulations Klue22 - 4 million points!*

*Congratulations to_the_zenith - 3 million points!*

*Congratulations eloverton2 - 3 million points!*

*Congratulations VisioDei - 2 million points!*

*Congratulations Deeeebs - 2 million points!*

*Congratulations Inuyasha1771 - 2 million points!*

*Congratulations Beeiilll - 2 million points!*

Late updates always look so awesome, don't they?









Gratz all.









Congrats everyone!








Even though I was missed.


----------



## zodac

This was an update form yesterday; I was late posting it. Next update will have everyone I missed.


----------



## Sparky79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
This was an update form yesterday; I was late posting it. Next update will have everyone I missed.









I thought you were mad cause I passed you.


----------



## zodac

Oh, I am. My revenge will come when you least expect it. It shall be swift and disasterous. And I shall laugh.

Oh my word, I'll laugh.


----------



## mitchbowman

ill be here soon


----------



## [CyGnus]

We see more and more millions every day!!! Nice work OCN members [[]] Keep it up!


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Congrats to all the new and multi millionaires of OCN.

Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations Wannabe_OC - 43 million points!*

*Congratulations Eveill - 3 million points!*

*Congratulations jmcmtank - 3 million points!*

Nicely done boys.


----------



## Monster34

Congratz! Homies


----------



## jck

gratz all


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations Extreme Newbie - 33 million points!*
*
Congratulations veblen - 14 million points!*
*
Congratulations sstnt has - 10 million points!*
*
Congratulations Matt*S. - 7 million points!*
*
Congratulations sid9671111 - 4 million points!

Congratulations egerds - 4 million points!*
*
Congratulations Deeeebs - 3 million points!*
*
Congratulations jetpuck73 - 2 million points!*
*
Congratulations SadistBlinx - 2 million points!*
*
Congratulations omega17 - 2 million points!

*Gratz everyone. Keep it up.


----------



## jck

Jeez...if only we could all get a dollar per point.









Gratz all


----------



## omega17

I did say I'd kick off if I didn't get my own thread










I love how many millions we seem to be getting every day


----------



## jck

Yeah it's crazy. If I had the money, I'd do more. But...I'm about to hit 10M. So far, so good.


----------



## omega17

Can't wait to get my 1090T









I'll then have:
1090T @ 4Ghz (fingers crossed), Q6600 @ 3.2Ghz, i3 540 @ 4.2Ghz, 3x GTS 450, 1x 9600GT, folding away.

maybe about 50K PPD, I hope. maybe more

3 Million isn't so far away


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations Argosy - 3 million points!*

*Congratulations dcshoejake - 2 million points!*

*







*


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats guys


----------



## jck

Gratz guys!


----------



## Monster34

Good job guys. Congratz!


----------



## ExperimentX

I'm at 2mil.


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations markt - 88 million points!*
*
Congratulations Extreme Newbie - 34 million points!*
*
Congratulations louze001 - 31 million points!*
*
Congratulations kiwwanna - 14 million points!*
*
Congratulations Alazar - 13 million points!*
*
Congratulations ftw 420 - 13 million points!*
*
Congratulations AMD SLI guru - 8 million points!

Congratulations shiloh - 8 million points!*
*
Congratulations mortimersnerd - 8 million points!*
*
Congratulations Pascal1973 - 7 million points!*
*
Congratulations sks72 - 7 million points!*
*
Congratulations error10 - 6 million points!*
*
Congratulations Deeeebs - 4 million points!*
*
Congratulations sparky79 - 4 million points!

**Congratulations Easty - 4 million points!*
*
Congratulations Jamanious - 4 million points!*
*
Congratulations wierdo124 - 4 million points!*
*
Congratulations Digigami - 3 million points!*
*
Congratulations kremtok - 3 million points!*
*
Congratulations BigDaddyK_UK - 3 million points!*
*
Congratulations ExperimentX - 2 million points!*
*
Congratulations thurst0n - 2 million points!

*Mega update!


----------



## [CyGnus]

CongratZ to you all!
OCN RULES!!!!


----------



## kremtok

Yay for me!

And I suppose the rest of you, too!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats guys


----------



## jarble

grats guys


----------



## fliq

congrats to all!


----------



## mitchbowman

im about 1 - 2 days away


----------



## eloverton2

haha- missed me again, z. i'm rackin up the millions!


----------



## zodac

Meh, you get Foldathon prizes, you don't get millionaire notices. Seems fair.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11744776*
> Meh, you get Foldathon prizes, you don't get millionaire notices. Seems fair.


i'll take that deal







today has been a great day. have you finished with your finals?


----------



## zodac

Nup; I haven't started. I've got 3 exams in the 2nd week of Jan. I should start working for those...


----------



## eloverton2

i just finished my finals, won $25, and passed 4 mil... i'd call that a good day.

my classes dont pick back up til jan 20, so if theres anything i can do around here i'd gladly welcome the distraction. cheers!


----------



## SniperXX

I got skipped.









I passed my 2mill mark this week.


----------



## zodac

Looks like you passed it after I posted that update. You'll be in the next one.


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations mhwwdman - 6 million points!*

*Congratulations eloverton2 - 4 million points!*

*Congratulations ACharmingQuark - 3 million points!*

*Congratulations SniperXX - 2 million points!*


----------



## eloverton2

a mini update for us four? aww, z you shouldn't have


----------



## SniperXX

Thanks zodac. Oh and I just submitted another bigadv.


----------



## ACharmingQuark

Thanks z .... it has been fun. Will be passing you soon - not a big deal but just wanted to let you know.























ACQ


----------



## Blueduck3285

I hit 2 Mill today!


----------



## KOBALT

Well done, guys


----------



## mitchbowman

im in the next one


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations markt - 89 million points!*

*Congratulations Extreme Newbie - 35 million points!*

*Congratulations SgtHop - 21 million points!*

*Congratulations HeavyLight117 - 16 million points!*

*Congratulations k4m1k4z3 - 11 million points!*

*Congratulations Almogavar - 9 million points!*

*Congratulations Thumper - 9 million points!*

*Congratulations Deeeebs - 6 million points!*

*Congratulations OverK1LL - 3 million points!*

*Congratulations sizzzle - 3 million points!*

*Congratulations KOBALT - 3 million points!*

*Congratulations Blade Rage - 3 million points!*

*Congratulations onions - 3 million points!*

*Congratulations behappy - 2 million points!*

*Congratulations doritos93 - 2 million points!*

*Congratulations stu! - 2 million points!*

*Congratulations digital0ne - 2 million points!*

*Congratulations Blueduck3285 - 2 million points!*

*Congratulations Mikezilla - 2 million points!*

Gah?









I love late updates. Sure, people feel unappreciated, and as if we, as a team, don't _really_ care about them.

but that's a small price to pay for mega millionaire updates like this. Am I right?


----------



## aznofazns

Lol I'm still waiting for my name to show up. I passed 1 mil 1-2 weeks ago... unless I missed it somehow.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznofazns;11799487*
> Lol I'm still waiting for my name to show up. I passed 1 mil 1-2 weeks ago... unless I missed it somehow.


Oh, you missed it:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/894532-congratulations-aznofazns-1-million-f-h.html


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11799516*
> Oh, you missed it:
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/894532-congratulations-aznofazns-1-million-f-h.html


My bad! I guess I was expecting you to post it, zodac.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Congratulations k4m1k4z3 - 11 million points!


yay!

and on to 12 million I go...

Oh wait... I already have that on EOC


----------



## zodac

Because you cheated somehow.


----------



## unexpectedly

Ooo ooo ooo, my badge showed up!!!!!! :-D merry xmas to me.  i didn't expect it would be this quick. Hmmm maybe i can get 2 million by my birthday! (Early Feb)

 Chris


----------



## DaMirrorLink

100,000 points till i hit 1,000,000! ^_^


----------



## AMD SLI guru

goodness! with all these millionaires you would think that there would be more SR-2's floating around!

Congrats to everybody! keep up the amazing work!


----------



## unexpectedly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;11809387*
> goodness! with all these millionaires you would think that there would be more SR-2's floating around!
> 
> Congrats to everybody! keep up the amazing work!


Ha! If I was a financial millionaire, I'd buy a couple of those mega-boxes from deeeeb's work. I just make do with what I've got. I think half of my 50k ppd was less than $1000; just throwing sub-$100 GPUs at office computers that are always on at work.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

that's what i did, but the 9800GT is starting to show it's age....


----------



## Deeeebs

i hate sitting here at home watching my ppd dwindle and not being able to go in to work until the 3rd...


----------



## markt

I just hit 90 million(on a good note). Sorry Deeeebs about your predicament.EDIT, your points look pretty darn good to me...


----------



## thurst0n

I never got any REAL recognition for my 2 MIL points about a week and a half ago.. but that's ok i'm well on my way to 3 million now!

EDIT: oh there it is! hehehe thanks zodac!


----------



## zodac

You mean this one.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11725732*
> *Congratulations thurst0n - 2 million points!*


That's as real as it gets my friend.


----------



## thurst0n

You must not have seen my edit lolol it was only like way super duper late but that's ok! I wouldnt mind slipping under the radar until i'm #1 for the team (it'll happen someday you just wait)


----------



## Bastiaan_NL




----------



## zodac

*Congratulations Extreme Newbie - 36 million points!*
*
Congratulations louze001 - 32 million points!*
*
Congratulations K092084 - 32 million points!*
*
Congratulations veblen - 16 million points!*
*
Congratulations franz - 14 million points!*
*
Congratulations MAD_J - 12 million points!*
*
Congratulations nckid4u - 12 million points!*
*
Congratulations Bastiaan_NL - 8 million points!*
*
Congratulations Somenamehere - 6 million points!*
*
Congratulations OC_NEWB - 4 million points!*
*
Congratulations Wabbits - 2 million points!*
*
Congratulations grizzly818 - 2 million points!

*150mil+ update!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats everyone









And a new badge for me


----------



## Somenamehere

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*Congratulations Extreme Newbie - 36 million points!*
*
Congratulations louze001 - 32 million points!*
*
Congratulations K092084 - 32 million points!*
*
Congratulations veblen - 16 million points!*
*
Congratulations franz - 14 million points!*
*
Congratulations MAD_J - 12 million points!*
*
Congratulations nckid4u - 12 million points!*
*
Congratulations Bastiaan_NL - 8 million points!*
*
Congratulations Somenamehere - 6 million points!*
*
Congratulations OC_NEWB - 4 million points!*
*
Congratulations Wabbits - 2 million points!*
*
Congratulations grizzly818 - 2 million points!

*150mil+ update!











Hold the applause


----------



## Magus2727

Congrats!!! By End of next month I will get my 8 Million badge! a slow train. Congrats to all those folding for a cause!


----------



## jck

I'm ready for us to take the next spot!!! Let's go!

(BTW, Z...I'll tell you something in PMs...if you can keep a secret...














)


----------



## zodac

I like secrets.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I like secrets.










I know. But, you don't like them enough evidently. Ya didn't PM me.

Will I tell you now?







lol


----------



## omega17

Tell everyone


----------



## jck

Nope...it's a secret...i often share secrets with Z...cause...Z likes secrets lol


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


I know. But, you don't like them enough evidently. Ya didn't PM me.

Will I tell you now?







lol


I assumed you were gonan PM me with the info if I agreed here.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I assumed you were gonan PM me with the info if I agreed here.










ok ok you win...i'll PM you....


----------



## zodac




----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Nope...it's a secret...i often share secrets with Z...cause...Z likes secrets lol


This just got weird


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


This just got weird











Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I like secrets.


----------



## vinton13

Hi all

It seems I have went unseen.


----------



## zodac

Latest update isn't in yet.


----------



## jck

I tell Z because...well...if Z tells, I can go to Admin and say "I told Z something in confidence...here's the PM".

Can't do that with the rest of ya







lol


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*Congratulations markt - 89 million points!*

*Congratulations Extreme Newbie - 35 million points!*

*Congratulations SgtHop - 21 million points!*

*Congratulations HeavyLight117 - 16 million points!*

*Congratulations k4m1k4z3 - 11 million points!*

*Congratulations Almogavar - 9 million points!*

*Congratulations Thumper - 9 million points!*

*Congratulations Deeeebs - 6 million points!*

*Congratulations OverK1LL - 3 million points!*

*Congratulations sizzzle - 3 million points!*

*Congratulations KOBALT - 3 million points!*

*Congratulations Blade Rage - 3 million points!*

*Congratulations onions - 3 million points!*

*Congratulations behappy - 2 million points!*

*Congratulations doritos93 - 2 million points!*

*Congratulations stu! - 2 million points!*

*Congratulations digital0ne - 2 million points!*

*Congratulations Blueduck3285 - 2 million points!*

*Congratulations Mikezilla - 2 million points!*

Gah?









I love late updates. Sure, people feel unappreciated, and as if we, as a team, don't _really_ care about them.

but that's a small price to pay for mega millionaire updates like this. Am I right?



















Hey I missed this somehow. Thanks for the Congrats zodac.


----------



## DeadSkull

delete


----------



## dcshoejake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*Congratulations Argosy - 3 million points!*

*Congratulations dcshoejake - 2 million points!*

*







*


Yaaaaayyyyy two weeks ago


----------



## playboy4u2nv

congratz to all


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations markt - 91 million points!*
*
Congratulations SgtHop - 22 million points!*
*
Congratulations veblen - 17 million points!*
*
Congratulations playboy4u2nv - 8 million points!*
*
Congratulations Nude_Lewd_Man - 6 million points!*
*
Congratulations to_the_zenith - 4 million points!*
*
Congratulations klaxian - 3 million points!*
*
Congratulations Monkey92 - 3 million points!*
*
Congratulations thefreeaccount - 2 million points!*
*
Congratulations crazyap7 - 2 million points!*
*
Congratulations Fremsen - 2 million points!*
*
Congratulations tht-kid - 2 million points!*
*
Congratulations scrotes - 2 million points!








*


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*Congratulations markt - 91 million points!*
*
Congratulations SgtHop - 22 million points!*
*
Congratulations veblen - 17 million points!*
*
Congratulations playboy4u2nv - 8 million points!*
*
Congratulations Nude_Lewd_Man - 6 million points!*
*
Congratulations to_the_zenith - 4 million points!*
*
Congratulations klaxian - 3 million points!*
*
Congratulations Monkey92 - 3 million points!*
*
Congratulations thefreeaccount - 2 million points!*
*
Congratulations crazyap7 - 2 million points!*
*
Congratulations Fremsen - 2 million points!*
*
Congratulations tht-kid - 2 million points!*
*
Congratulations scrotes - 2 million points!








*


wow you totally skipped my 7 million







, and on this next unit that is at 97% I will break the 8 million.... i think im folding too fast for Z or something?
















hehe i dun really care. just felt like giving you a hard time for once like the others.


----------



## zodac




----------



## [CyGnus]

zodac you skipped me.... again.... but its ok i am used too already lol


----------



## zodac

I skip no-one; I post the updates I get.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


zodac you skipped me.... again.... but its ok i am used too already lol










Cy lets get IT!!


----------



## [CyGnus]

I am with you Deeeebs









Z we all know you are mean... lololol


----------



## ounderfla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus];11901945*
> I am with you Deeeebs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Z we all know you are mean... lololol


I second that!! She missed my 3,000,000 but I will have my revenge. I am one rank below here and will pass her by friday night!!! Victory is mine!!!


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11901699*
> I skip no-one; I post the updates I get.


2 out of my last 5 1-million milestones have been missed. It's not really a big deal, but I'm just backing up his claim that he might have been missed. I think those two were a couple months ago though, lately they've been fine.


----------



## bluedevil

louze001 has increased to 33 million points.
[CyGnus] has increased to 9 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 8 million points.
Klue22 has increased to 6 million points.
kremtok has increased to 4 million points.
the_beast has increased to 3 million points.
*H.R.Pufnstuf is a new millionaire with 1 million points.

Congrats everyone!
*


----------



## kremtok

Yay! I just bought a new CPU and I'm going to lap my H50. Between the two, 4.2GHz is nearly assured. See y'all at 5 million!


----------



## unexpectedly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok;11908820*
> Yay! I just bought a new CPU and I'm going to lap my H50. Between the two, 4.2GHz is nearly assured. See y'all at 5 million!


Whooot!!! What did you get?

And ... ummm ...







... does your H50 not suck? I've got one that I've had on 3 cpu's and I'm very underwhelmed by it. It can't even hang with stock clocks on my F3 rig so I had to tell it to only use 2 cores for folding.









So, back to millions... I've been folding only a few months ... I never really thought I'd get to 1 million. So I added clients, bought GPUs, assembled a dedicated folding rig, bought a 4 PCIe slot board and made another dedicated folding rig ... and now I'm up to page 4 of the team stats. Wow... it's so amazing. When I was on page 60, it was a big deal to get to page 50! Now the rat race has me wanting to get to 100k ppd...
















Chris


----------



## [CyGnus]

Speaking on the devil and here it comes BlueDevil with late updates lol


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus];11914655*
> Speaking on the devil and here it comes BlueDevil with late updates lol


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unexpectedly;11909326*
> Whooot!!! What did you get?
> 
> And ... ummm ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... does your H50 not suck? I've got one that I've had on 3 cpu's and I'm very underwhelmed by it. It can't even hang with stock clocks on my F3 rig so I had to tell it to only use 2 cores for folding.


I got a proven i7 920 to replace the ~1.3v VID i7 950 that I'm using now.

My H50 is great - it's cooling the i7 950 @ 1.43750v with two Scythe S-Flex SFF21F fans in push/pull exhaust configuration. It's just that the voltage required is too high and requires a better cooling solution. If it weren't for the 65F maximum ambient temperatures, the H50 wouldn't cut it at all. So between the lap job and a new i7, there won't be any problems at all.

Other users have reported dramatic decreases in operating temperatures after lapping the H50 heatsink. You should give it a shot on your rig, as well.


----------



## unexpectedly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kremtok*


My H50 is great - it's cooling the i7 950 @ 1.43750v with two Scythe S-Flex SFF21F fans in push/pull exhaust configuration. ... Other users have reported dramatic decreases in operating temperatures after lapping the H50 heatsink. You should give it a shot on your rig, as well.


Thanks for your reply. I was reading another thread and the people contributing intelligently suggested that the OP had incorrectly installed the H50 and also that it required that the TIM be installed by placing a pea sized ball of paste in the center of the CPU. I had always done the smear a thin layer technique (which worked well until the H50). Tonight I reseated the H50 and temps went down 20 deg C! Just before the re-seat, the CPU wasn't even folding and it was at like 48 or 49.









I totally see what you say about the H50 benefiting from bring lapped... It has a brushed finish... it looked so intentional that I didn't think much of it. The next time it comes off a cpu, I'll lap the H50's block. I need to go find that thread and +rep the guy with the good argument that got me thinking earlier...


----------



## kremtok

Just did a quick 45-minute lap job on my H50. I have one two things to report.

First, after lapping the H50, it's very clear that my CPU IHS is not flat at all. After my first seat, I was getting outrageous temperatures, so I removed it and saw the TIM was in an hourglass shape on the H50 heatsink. The right answer is to lap the i7 IHS, but I just added more TIM in the interim. It seems to have done the trick.

Second, my maximum temperatures have dropped 6C to 8C depending on the core. Well worth the <1 hour effort and a few bucks worth of sandpaper, if you ask me!

How does this relate to folding? Let me tell you - if I can run an i7 950 at 1.43750v with an H50, then you can probably use one to great effect on your folding CPU, as well. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise! It NEEDS a lap job, but you will see significant results with minimal effort.


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus];11901690*
> zodac you skipped me.... again.... but its ok i am used too already lol


I hear you!









Kremtok was in my rear view for weeks and finally passed me. But not before I passed the 4 million mark.


----------



## bluedevil

Congrats everyone!

mklvotep has increased to 92 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 38 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 9 million points.
Manixaist has increased to 6 million points.
sparky79 has increased to 6 million points.
blupupher has increased to 4 million points.
fat_italian_stallion has increased to 2 million points.
*CarFreak302 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
*austinb324 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
*kromar is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
*psycho12345 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
*mcastaneda68 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bakageta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Congrats everyone!

mklvotep has increased to 92 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 38 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 9 million points.
Manixaist has increased to 6 million points.
sparky79 has increased to 6 million points.
blupupher has increased to 4 million points.
fat_italian_stallion has increased to 2 million points.
*CarFreak302 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
*austinb324 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
*kromar is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
*psycho12345 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
*mcastaneda68 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


Aww, I feel left out...







No one ever noticed I hit 1 million.


----------



## Wiremaster

_Congrats everyone!

bakageta is a new millionaire with 1 million points._

Good enough?


----------



## LiLChris

Congrats!









Bal3Wolf has increased to 3 million points
Digigami has increased to 4 million points.
justadude has increased to 6 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 7 million points.
pbasil1 has increased to 7 million points.
Eveill has increased to 5 million points.
jck_fla_usa has increased to 11 million points..
veblen has increased to 18 million points.


----------



## jck

I did what?!?!?









didn't even realize it. not had much time lately...thanks lilChris


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Congrats!









Bal3Wolf has increased to 3 million points
Digigami has increased to 4 million points.
justadude has increased to 6 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 7 million points.
pbasil1 has increased to 7 million points.
Eveill has increased to 5 million points.
jck_fla_usa has increased to 11 million points..
veblen has increased to 18 million points.


Your formatting sucks, in comparison







I want the old editor back








The congrats should be
EPIC!


----------



## Pir

Congrats everyone! Very well done.


----------



## Willanhanyard

Who has the most points?


----------



## kiwwanna

hey Chris just be better then Z and don't miss people... Z's forgotten about my last 15 and 16 million lol..


----------



## omega17

http://www.overclock.net/fah.popup.php?id=138687


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


http://www.overclock.net/fah.popup.php?id=138687











Since you said you miss the old editor you can wait for Z to get online to post your thread, if *it* decides to.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*


Who has the most points?


You can check that on EOC.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwwanna*


hey Chris just be better then Z and don't miss people... Z's forgotten about my last 15 and 16 million lol..


Yea Z is always slacking.








Though if I forget someone I already have another person to blame. >.<


----------



## zodac

Since Chris and I both get the same info from the same place, if I miss people, he'll miss people.


----------



## jck

I'm posting this to save LilChris from a triple...









BTW...want Z back? Did Z leave?
















Edit: oops...ninja'ed by Z...


----------



## omega17




----------



## zodac

*Congratulations ExtremeNewbie - 39 million points!*

*Congratulations SgtHop**- 23 million points!*

*Congratulations Jarble - 18 million points!*

*Congratulations DemiGod2005yr - 8 million points!*

*Congratulations sks72 - 8 million points!*

*Congratulations asg - 6 million points!*

*Congratulations repo_man - 4 million points!*

*Congratulations Xye - 3 million points!*

*Congratulations d- block - 2 million points!*


----------



## omega17

You missed my 3 million









I'll have to get 4 then


----------



## zodac

>> Implying I won't always miss it


----------



## omega17

I wonder what it's like to feel appreciated


----------



## zodac

I wouldn't know...


----------



## omega17




----------



## spice003

also missed my 2mil


----------



## unexpectedly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spice003;11996804*
> also missed my 2mil


I think whatever tool tells them about milestones runs a day or 2 behind Eoc stats page. Really, all they would have to do is troll the 1st 4 pages... Me thinks the accounting for who got their praise is the hard part.

Be patient, we at least have our stinking badges!








Chris


----------



## bluedevil

ca-cycleworks.com has increased to 2 million points.
couch_potato has increased to 2 million points.
*garricktlee is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
*looser101 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
*rex922 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.

Congrats!








*


----------



## jck

Nice job everyone


----------



## unexpectedly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;12006715*
> ca-cycleworks.com has increased to 2 million points.
> 
> Congrats!


woohoo! Thanks!


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations markt - 93 million points!*
*
Congratulations K092084 - 33 million points!*
*
Congratulations kiwwanna - 17 million points!*
*
Congratulations thefreeaccount - 3 million points!*
*
Congratulations cait_0523 - 2 million points!*


----------



## kiwwanna

Fun


----------



## AMD SLI guru

congrats to everybody!







soooo many points!!


----------



## omega17

Yeah

Congratulations


----------



## HobieCat

Congrats everyone!


----------



## unexpectedly

Still want to know what the.free.account is folding on to get more ppd/wu than deeeebs.









& bigtime congrats! All those millions...


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations veblen - 19 million points!*
*
Congratulations k4m1k4z3 - 12 million points!*
*
Congratulations CHUNKYBOWSER - 3 million points!*
*
Congratulations OutOfBalanceOX - 3 million points!

*Well done all.









And look, consistent updates.


----------



## Strat79

I hit 5 million few days ago. You slippin'


----------



## veblen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12028714*
> *Congratulations veblen - 19 million points!*
> *
> Congratulations k4m1k4z3 - 12 million points!*
> *
> Congratulations CHUNKYBOWSER - 3 million points!*
> *
> Congratulations OutOfBalanceOX - 3 million points!
> 
> *Well done all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look, consistent updates.


Yay!


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

Yay.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Wow, I hit 12 million? About time...


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Well done everyone.


----------



## PinkPenguin

ahhh, didnt get one for hitting 4 mil


----------



## LiLChris

*Wannabe_OC has increased to 44 million points.

louze001 has increased to 34 million points.

sstnt has increased to 11 million points.

LiLChris has increased to 6 million points.

thurst0n has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*




























































*Wannabe_OC has increased to 44 million points.*

*louze001 has increased to 34 million points.*

*sstnt has increased to 11 million points.*

*LiLChris has increased to 6 million points.*

*thurst0n has increased to 3 million points.*




























































You managed to remember "LiLChris", whoever that is, I see


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


You managed to remember "LiLChris", whoever that is, I see










Yea not sure who that random guy is...


----------



## omega17

Must be some n00b I've never heard of









Wait, I looked him up in the dictionary...

LiLChris ;
1. z's slave


----------



## ACharmingQuark

Congratz to all who have reached new milestones. May you fold fruitfully for a long time.

ACQ


----------



## AMD SLI guru

wait a tick, i never saw my 9 million


----------



## k4m1k4z3

hey, what happened to my post I made a few minutes ago?

Congrats?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3;12046854*
> hey, what happened to my post I made a few minutes ago?


You quoted the spammer.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> anyway, congrats everyone.
> Chris, lay off on the colors


Never!!!


----------



## Monster34

Congrtaz new milestoner's


----------



## zodac

The colours hurt my eyes.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12047574*
> The colours hurt my eyes.


Good next time it will have more.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;12047388*
> You quoted the spammer.


but I deleted the content of his post









And yes, those colors are hard on the eyes.


----------



## LiLChris

*Argosy has increased to 4 million points. _____
















Mikek1024 has increased to 4 million points. ___
















lawrencendlw has increased to 3 million points.
















Brutuz has increased to 2 million points. _____
















HobieCat has increased to 2 million points.*____


----------



## jck

grats all


----------



## HobieCat

I'm liking these frequent updates. Congrats Everyone!

_*on to 3 million for me*_


----------



## 0bit

Grats all.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11725732*
> *
> Congratulations wierdo124 - 4 million points!*


just noticed that i hit 4 million...

I didn't know that i did it 4 weeks ago









Shows how often i pay attention to my folding stats these days. set it and forget it lol.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124;12059583*
> just noticed that i hit 4 million...
> 
> I didn't know that i did it 4 weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows how often i pay attention to my folding stats these days. set it and forget it lol.


So the different number on your badge didn't tell you something?


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Congrats to all our new and mutimillionaires. With the new fermi cards and chips we seem to be steam rolling the WU's out the door. Welcome all the new folders and enjoy the fun of folding.

Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## LiLChris

*taeric has increased to 22 million points. ___
















eloverton2 has increased to 6 million points.
















DUNC4N has increased to 6 million points. *___


----------



## LiLChris

*urgrandpasdog has increased to 8 million points.
















sparky79 has increased to 7 million points. _____
















Monster34 has increased to 7 million points. _____
















this_n00b_again has increased to 4 million points.
















Wabbits has increased to 3 million points.*______


----------



## eloverton2

thanks, LC, i finally passed ya


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eloverton2*


thanks, LC, i finally passed ya


I switched some of my clients to help with the BOINC event.








Been watching you for a while too, oh well one day I will pass you again.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


So the different number on your badge didn't tell you something?










i don't pay attention to it and read it every time


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


i don't pay attention to it and read it every time










Well shame on you then!














lol


----------



## wierdo124

i just leave the client open like i have the past 2 years









i've gotten 4 million the slow and steady way, only folding on one thing at a time (well i tried SMP a couple times back when, and lasted like a week)


----------



## jck

Oh it's cool. The only way I zoomed up is getting an i7 LGA1156 rig. Otherwise, I'd still be back at about 6 or 7M.

I made the point when a superfolder started here...someone like markt who has been at it for years pumping out points...gets my respect.

I like sure and steady...so...







to you


----------



## this n00b again

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;12070422*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *urgrandpasdog has increased to 8 million points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky79 has increased to 7 million points. _____
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monster34 has increased to 7 million points. _____
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this_n00b_again has increased to 4 million points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wabbits has increased to 3 million points.*______












on another note.....

3 gtx 260's are down for a few days, maybe indefinitely......


----------



## digital0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11798372*
> *Congratulations digital0ne - 2 million points!*
> 
> Gah?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love late updates. Sure, people feel unappreciated, and as if we, as a team, don't _really_ care about them.
> 
> but that's a small price to pay for mega millionaire updates like this. Am I right?


We all knew you'd get around to it! Got my lanyard, I'm set until 5 mil.

<3







. <3 zodac. Long live the folders.


----------



## Deeeebs

Woohoo 11.2 million..


----------



## LiLChris

*mklvotep has increased to 94 million points.

SergeantHop has increased to 24 million points.

=Digger= has increased to 17 million points.

Deeeebs has increased to 11 million points.

eollis has increased to 9 million points.

OcCam has increased to 4 million points.

Riffster has increased to 4 million points

onions has increased to 4 million points.*


----------



## jck

Noice!









Now where's my cookies!!!


----------



## LiLChris

I am still baking them, this oven is a little slow.


----------



## MistaBernie

And they thought the laynards took a while


----------



## jck

No kidding. Think I'll hit Publix instead.


----------



## Magus2727

HA... I just thought of the Psych episode when he baked a pinaple upside down cake in an easy bake after 48+ hours...

Only 50K more till I hit my 8 Mill


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


No kidding. Think I'll hit Publix instead.










My cookies are better.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


My cookies are better.










Yeah but with that oven, I'll be waiting all night for 2.


----------



## LiLChris

It is worth it.








I guess you never made the line for Krispy Kreme donuts.


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations Dullboi - 4 million points!*

*Congratulations FrozenW - 2 million points!*

I noticed Chris is going for the "flashy updates" approach, so to counter that, you'll notice a different this time around from me.

That's right. _Italics_.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats guys


----------



## DullBoi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*Congratulations Dullboi - 4 million points!*

*Congratulations FrozenW - 2 million points!*

I noticed Chris is going for the "flashy updates" approach, so to counter that, you'll notice a different this time around from me.

That's right. _Italics_.










Its a pleasure burning my chips for you guys


----------



## LiLChris

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 41 million points.

nitteo has increased to 32 million points.

kiwwanna has increased to 18 million points.

IFSSUX has increased to 16 million points.

AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 11 million points.

Lutro0 has increased to 8 million points.

Manixaist has increased to 7 million points.

dropkickninja has increased to 7 million points.

Klue22 has increased to 7 million points.

69BBNova has increased to 6 million points.

sid9671111 has increased to 6 million points.

Atom has increased to 6 million points.

the.free.account has increased to 4 million points.

dcshoejake has increased to 3 million points.

0bit has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## omega17

Haha, she made you do some work


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;12126402*
> Haha, she made you do some work


Glad you ignored the millionaires all together.


----------



## zodac

No colour. Shameful Chris.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12126443*
> No colour. Shameful Chris.


Too big of a list for me to do something flashy...
Next one I will.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;12126422*
> Glad you ignored the millionaires all together.


Ironic considering you missed my 3 million








It's your job to recognise. I applaud most updates, but I decided to mock you this time instead


----------



## LiLChris

If I missed it so did everyone else.


----------



## ACharmingQuark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*

























Riffster has increased to 4 million points

























Riffster = ACharmingQuark

Well, zodac knew to convert to ACQ, but LC did not - if LC is zodac's slave, he is a DISOBEDIENT slave!









Well anyway, back to the main point - YAY ME! YAY RIG! YAY no crashes for long time! YAY!









ACQ


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats guys









I'm closing in on the 9mil milestone


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I'm 280K off a million.


----------



## [CyGnus]

I want my double digits milestone cant wait







400k away though well 1.5/2weeks i solve that


----------



## Lampen

and where the hell are my congratulations!? You're Slacking Chris!


----------



## zodac

We have a list of people we like, and we don't like.

Guess which one you're on.


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12136922*
> We have a list of people we like, and we don't like.
> 
> Guess which one you're on.


----------



## zodac




----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12136922*
> We have a list of people we like, and we don't like.
> 
> Guess which one you're on.










Wow. That was cruel and unnecessary. Granted I've become used to that as it's the only praise I know I'm going to receive from this place.









Guess I'll just have to take my bigadv folding i7 and three 470's elsewhere


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampen;12138013*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. That was cruel and unnecessary. Granted I've become used to that as it's the only praise I know I'm going to receive from this place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'll just have to take my bigadv folding i7 and three 470's elsewhere


Lol, if we're this bad while you're Folding *for* us, what do you think will happen if you threaten to leave?

You better watch your back.


----------



## jck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12138061*
> Lol, if we're this bad while you're Folding *for* us, what do you think will happen if you threaten to leave?
> 
> You better watch your back.


blah blah blah...


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12138061*
> Lol, if we're this bad while you're Folding *for* us, what do you think will happen if you threaten to leave?
> 
> You better watch your back.


Wow threats and blatant neglect in one thread. Well done.


----------



## zodac

Thank you. _*bows*_


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12138116*
> Thank you. _*bows*_


Beware I will use my evil government connections to track you down. Half the year you're only one island away from me


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampen;12138215*
> Beware I will use my evil government connections to track you down. Half the year you're only one island away from me


Yup, I stand out from the crowd.


----------



## jck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampen;12138215*
> Beware I will use my evil government connections to track you down. Half the year you're only one island away from me


Really? Hm. We might have to talk.


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jck;12138406*
> Really? Hm. We might have to talk.


The Zodac kidnapping team is already assembling it seems







.


----------



## jck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampen;12138443*
> The Zodac kidnapping team is already assembling it seems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Z's kidnapping and move to an unknown country from which extradition is not possible...has already been discussed.









We were just waiting on approval from Paddy Moloney and Bono.


----------



## zodac

I can't wait to be kidnapped; I hears it's quite exciting.

_*sits patiently*_


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jck;12138537*
> Z's kidnapping and move to an unknown country from which extradition is not possible...has already been discussed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were just waiting on approval from Paddy Moloney and Bono.


Well I can give my friends at the Navy Special Projects Office a call and see if they have any unused planes since the CIA isn't quite as enthusiastic about snatching people as they were in previous years.


----------



## zodac

The CIA wouldn't survive in Ireland.


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12138606*
> The CIA wouldn't survive in Ireland.












Orly?









Plus as I've been there and left in one piece your argument is now invalid







.


----------



## zodac

You are not the entirety of the CIA.


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12138768*
> You are not the entirety of the CIA.


Alright the weaker elements from the CIC division wouldn't survive since most of them are borderline hardcore autistics but the rest of us from the CTA or IOCAG would do just fine.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Maybe you should try Northern Ireland


----------



## zodac

So... I was (partially) right.


----------



## jck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12138580*
> I can't wait to be kidnapped; I hears it's quite exciting.
> 
> _*sits patiently*_


You have some strange sources...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampen;12138593*
> Well I can give my friends at the Navy Special Projects Office a call and see if they have any unused planes since the CIA isn't quite as enthusiastic about snatching people as they were in previous years.


They don't do it anyways. That was all a front.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12138606*
> The CIA wouldn't survive in Ireland.


Shows what you know. They're sitting right now outside...oh wait...nm.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampen;12138720*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus as I've been there and left in one piece your argument is now invalid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## LiLChris

*MAD_J has increased to 13 million points.









Deeeebs has increased to 12 million points.









shiloh has increased to 9 million points.









Magus2727 has increased to 8 million points.









OC_Newb has increased to 6 million points.









Lampen has increased to 2 million points.









Fossil has increased to 2 million points.*









Keep it up!


----------



## jck

I wonder if I'll make it to 12M...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats guys, keep up the good work


----------



## LiLChris

*veblen has increased to 21 million points.

nckid4u has increased to 13 million points.

ali7up has increased to 6 million points.

SpcCdr has increased to 6 million points.

klaxian has increased to 4 million points.

behappy has increased to 3 million points.*

Congrats!









_Did I hurt the eyes?_


----------



## jck

nice


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


_Did I hurt the eyes?_


No, _cyan and magenta_ are quite pleasing to the eye

sarcasm off


----------



## zodac

<---- colour-blind


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


<---- colour-blind


Pink / blue colour blind?

You made that up


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats guys









And yes, you hurt my eyes


----------



## Magus2727

Yea!!! 8 Million!!!

Going to take a while to get to 9.... I need more hardware... but also buying a house....

Edit:

And I still dont have my 2010 Fold-a-thon participation badge...


----------



## fliq

Congrats Guys! I should get my first Milli for OCN this weekend!


----------



## [CyGnus]

fliq with that rig you will be in the top 100 in no time


----------



## LiLChris

*Extreme Newbie has increased to 42 million points.

Bastiaan NL has increased to 9 million points.

sparky79 has increased to 8 million points.

Mjs has increased to 6 million points.

aznofazns has increased to 3 million points.

hoth17 has increased to 2 million points.*










Mjs, sign up for the next Foldathon!


----------



## zodac

Mjs?









And Sparky has a capital S.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12168461*
> Mjs?


Yea who is that?








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=357399
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12168461*
> And Sparky has a capital S.


----------



## Copenhagen269

I got my first million today.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL




----------



## kremtok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lampen*


Guess I'll just have to take my bigadv folding i7 and three 470's elsewhere










You need directions to my house?


----------



## hoth17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*












+ 1 == 10


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Yea who is that?








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=357399


Lol, I know who it is... why haven't you found out yet?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoth17*


+ 1 == 10

















































































Thats right, cant wait


----------



## markt

Somebody hit 95 million recently....wonder who that was...


----------



## zodac

You know you could update them yourself, right?









I didn't get the latest .txt off Chris' email before I deleted them, so I can't.


----------



## markt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12176782*
> You know you could update them yourself, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get the latest .txt off Chris' email before I deleted them, so I can't.


----------



## xlastshotx

Yay I made it


----------



## zodac

Huzzah!


----------



## jck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markt;12176768*
> Somebody hit 95 million recently....wonder who that was...


I can tell you who it wasn't... _*points at Zodac*_


----------



## LiLChris

*K092084 has increased to 34 million points.

Deeeebs has increased to 13 million points.

sstnt has increased to 12 million points.

punkrock has increased to 11 million points.

KOBALT has increased to 4 million points.

crazyap7 has increased to 3 million points.

MalVeauX has increased to 2 million points.*

Sorry about the late update, my 480 was giving me problems today.








I swear every other day I see Deeeebs on this list. -_-


----------



## KOBALT

YAY! Congrats, all. Thanks LC









Btw.... how's your cookies?


----------



## jck

grats


----------



## LiLChris

*
Extreme Newbie has increased to 43 million points.
jck has increased to 12 million points.
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 12 million points.
Nude_Lewd_Man has increased to 7 million points.
mhwwdman has increased to 7 million points.
wsail has increased to 7 million points.
grmnasasin0227 has increased to 7 million points.
cait_0523 has increased to 3 million points.
stu. has increased to 3 million points.
Velathawen has increased to 3 million points.
Millillion has increased to 3 million points.
cc_brandon has increased to 2 million points.
tismon has increased to 2 million points.
Faster_is_better has increased to 2 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 3 million points.
*


----------



## hoth17

Dang massive update!









Nicely done everybody!!!


----------



## SS_Patrick

Congrats to everyone


----------



## Millillion

YEAH! Thanks for all the help and support guys!


----------



## cc_brandon

Yay, time for 3 million For once, Deeeebs isn't on the list


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cc_brandon;12219005*
> Yay, time for 3 million For once, Deeeebs isn't on the list


That is a bad thing!


----------



## stu.

Lots of other people hit 3 million









...mmm competition!


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;12151713*
> Pink / blue colour blind?
> 
> You made that up


Red/green color blindness, also known as Protanomaly or Deuteranomaly (the former being a milder form), are one of the most common among men (1% and 5% respectively). This affects all colors with red or green in them, including pink and blue.


----------



## tismon

Got to 2 mil! Works for me. Just gotta make it to the top 300 and I'll be happy for a while.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Woot, if it weren't for those darned BSODs I would have had 2mil a day or 2 ago... Ah well.. I should probably figure out why its doing that


----------



## austinb324

2 million







and at this rate I will be @ 4 million by march


----------



## LiLChris

*Psycho666 has increased to 12 million points.**

alawadhi3000 has increased to 4 million points*


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations Lutro0 - 9 million points!

Congratulations Klue22 - 8 million points!*

*Congratulations epidemic - 3 million points!*

*Congratulations unexpectedly - 3 million points!*

*Congratulations Beeiilll - 3 million points!*

*Congratulations austinb324 - 2 million points!*


----------



## bluedevil

*Congratulations mklvotep - 96 million points!

Congratulations Deeeebs - 14 million points!

Congratulations k4m1k4z3 - 13 million points!

Congratulations Exidous - 6 million points!

Congratulations VW_TDI_02 - 3 million points!

Congratulations koven - 1 million points!*


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cc_brandon*


Yay, time for 3 million







For once, Deeeebs isn't on the list










Oh but I'm on it now!!


----------



## cc_brandon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


Oh but I'm on it now!!




















You're almost at 15 million already


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cc_brandon*











You're almost at 15 million already










LOL I'm only about 1/8th the way to 15mil...


----------



## unexpectedly

Woot!! Thanks zodac!!! Btw did you see my video tribute to zzzzzzeeeeeeee in my feeding addiction thread?


----------



## stu.

You're about to pass me!


----------



## alawadhi3000




----------



## unexpectedly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stu.*


You're about to pass me!










hehehehe, I saw that but was keeping quiet. Still a couple days behind you... It's all relative... I think if I were to start over, I'd have a third of the clients and twice the PPD. Ah well... I've got what I have and I'm ok with ~70k ppd. I always want moar, but this works for now. I'll get something for bidadv near Q2 or Q3 this year.








Chris


----------



## LiLChris

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 44 million points*]


----------



## austinb324

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 44 million points*]


Mother of God


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Doesn't seem right being all alone on the OCN millionaires list








Usually there are 5 or more people reaching new heights.


----------



## austinb324

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Doesn't seem right being all alone on the OCN millionaires list








Usually there are 5 or more people reaching new heights.


I hope to be on your list of threats one day.


----------



## ACharmingQuark

Congratulations Extreme Newbie!

ACQ


----------



## LiLChris

*louze001 has increased to 36 million points.*









=Digger= has increased to 18 million points.









Aku53 has increased to 13 million points.









lordikon has increased to 11 million points.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats guys








Keep up the good work


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Great job team keep up the good work....

Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## [CyGnus]

Hummm got skipped again Z you should know better


----------



## jck

gratz


----------



## LiLChris

*OC_Newb has increased to 7 million points.

kremtok has increased to 6 million points.

Heedehcheenuh has increased to 6 million points.

*the beast* has increased to 4 million points.*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


Hummm got skipped again Z you should know better










Z is such a slacker.


----------



## zodac

Z doesn't do work.


----------



## Sparky79




----------



## zodac

Did Chris miss your million too?

I might make a thread where everyone can complain about him...


----------



## kremtok

Yay me!


----------



## *the_beast*

Gratz everyone!


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Did Chris miss your million too?

I might make a thread where everyone can complain about him...










Hmm... did you start this ? ..JK


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Now for the 7 Million mark......GoTeam......

Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## LiLChris

*SgtHop has increased to 26 million points.

veblen has increased to 24 million points.

Jarble has increased to 19 million points.

AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 13 million points.

sparky79 has increased to 9 million points.

Manixaist has increased to 8 million points.

cdolphin has increased to 2 million points.

KingMaddog has increased to 2 million points.*









































































The cookies are still in the oven...


----------



## LiLChris

*Deeeebs has increased to 16 million points.

playboy4u2nv has increased to 9 million points.

omega17 has increased to 4 million points.

cait_0523 has increased to 4 million points.

kcuestag has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## kcuestag

Awesome!

Thanks Chris!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats guys, keep up the good work


----------



## omega17

You remembered!


----------



## zodac

The first and last time.


----------



## omega17

...And I got to share a congrats with Deeeebs







...honoured!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12339270*
> The first and last time.


Wait... what...?

"Meh"


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;12339259*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You remembered!


No, he didn't, I had to PM him
















But hey, we are millionaires on the same day omega


----------



## [CyGnus]

Congrats guys


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus];12339326*
> Congrats guys


Thanks Nando


----------



## FannBlade

Good job folders!

.......my 3 million









Chris +







= satisfaction!


----------



## LiLChris

You hit 3 million after the last update.


----------



## cait_0523

YEAH!!







12 more days till 5 mill! Good job everyone!!!


----------



## stu.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cait_0523*


YEAH!!







12 more days till 5 mill! Good job everyone!!!


Wow! You've flown by me! I remember when you were on my threat list... :[


----------



## [CyGnus]

I already smell #3rd for OCN







!!


----------



## cait_0523

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stu.*


Wow! You've flown by me! I remember when you were on my threat list... :[


Its our new i7 970 system. Its awesome! Its clocked to 4.2Ghz and gets 63,000ppd by itself! Next on the list is try and push the OC up to 4.6Ghz ish.


----------



## mike44njdevils

Waiting for another update Chris


----------



## wcdolphin

in for two million







Recent update should push me closer to 2.1 million actually, as I just dropped a big adv


----------



## Mikezilla




----------



## LiLChris

*455buick has increased to 77 million points.*

*kiwwanna has increased to 19 million points.*

*scutzi128 has increased to 7 million points.*

*sid9671111 has increased to 7 million points.*

*theCanadian has increased to 6 million points.*

*Blade Rage has increased to 4 million points.*

*Mikezilla has increased to 3 million points.*

*mike44njdevils has increased to 3 million points*


----------



## zodac




----------



## FannBlade

Congrats Team! WOW 77 million.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cait_0523;12339608*
> YEAH!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 more days till 5 mill! Good job everyone!!!


I remember when we were tied for 5 straight months, then a month and a half ago you got that i7-970, and now you're almost double me









Congrats


----------



## cait_0523

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;12359308*
> I remember when we were tied for 5 straight months, then a month and a half ago you got that i7-970, and now you're almost double me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats


Its not as much fun without someone to race too the top. I can't wait for you to get a bulldozer rig and come chase me down! Hopefully that comes before the next Foldathon that is Canada vs everyone else


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cait_0523*


Its not as much fun without someone to race too the top. I can't wait for you to get a bulldozer rig and come chase me down! Hopefully that comes before the next Foldathon that is Canada vs everyone else










I'm actually setting up a bigadv rig today, but that will still only put me at 2/3 of your current PPD. I'm just waiting for bulldozer/ivy bridge to come out, then I'll see if I can catch you


----------



## cait_0523

I sure hope you can! Then it will get interesting again. Now I don't even have any threats. It's just no fun. What are you setting up to run bigadv on today? 950?


----------



## HobieCat

I'm setting it up on my 1055t. It's running at 4.24ghz so it should do almost 30K PPD while running in native Ubuntu, I just have to figure out how to set everything up properly.


----------



## pioneerisloud

If this is the new millionares thread...I demand my own thread, congratulating me personally when I hit 1 million.









I've been folding for OCN since roughly 2007. I think I deserve my own thread when I hit that point







.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


If this is the new millionares thread...I demand my own thread, congratulating me personally when I hit 1 million.









I've been folding for OCN since roughly 2007. I think I deserve my own thread when I hit that point







.


4 years, wow man...


----------



## cait_0523

well good luck with it. I hope it doesn't fight you too much. Post up a screeny of hfm when you get it up and running, I'm interested in seeing what a AMD 6 core can really do.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


4 years, wow man...


Yeah, its pretty hard to hit that point when everybody else jumps on the new GPU setups, and you're still stuck on a lowly K8 dual core running smp, with an ATI video card.

I just now started getting over 20k PPD last month. I went from 300k points to 750k points since I added this card just a month ago (roughly).

EDIT:
I was still running that K8 dual core as my only rig up until August of 2010.


----------



## stu.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


If this is the new millionares thread...I demand my own thread, congratulating me personally when I hit 1 million.









I've been folding for OCN since roughly 2007. I think I deserve my own thread when I hit that point







.


It's only for the "off" millions. Every 5 million you get your own thread, after the first. So, 1 mil, 5 mil, 10 mil, etc.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


If this is the new millionares thread...I demand my own thread, congratulating me personally when I hit 1 million.









I've been folding for OCN since roughly 2007. I think I deserve my own thread when I hit that point







.


First time millionaires get their own threads









Quote:



Originally Posted by *cait_0523*


well good luck with it. I hope it doesn't fight you too much. Post up a screeny of hfm when you get it up and running, I'm interested in seeing what a AMD 6 core can really do.


So am I. I'll post a screeny up in the folders lounge once I get everything figured out (which could be a while







)


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stu.*


It's only for the "off" millions. Every 5 million you get your own thread, after the first. So, 1 mil, 5 mil, 10 mil, etc.


Ahh, okay







. I was gonna have to bust out the







smiley on Z and Chris if I didn't get my own thread. I SHOULD hit the 1 million point in a week or two now.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Ahh, okay







. I was gonna have to bust out the







smiley on Z and Chris if I didn't get my own thread. I SHOULD hit the 1 million point in a week or two now.










I promise to forget.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Ahh, okay







. I was gonna have to bust out the







smiley on Z and Chris if I didn't get my own thread. I SHOULD hit the 1 million point in a week or two now.










I will keep an eye out for ya..Gotcha covered..I hope

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I promise to forget.










lol We will not let ya forget...just make sure ZZZZZ has the cookies ready

Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## zodac

_*nom nom nom*_

What cookies?


----------



## pioneerisloud

You know, I've been hearing about these "cookies". And yet NOBODY has offered me any!!!









Maybe I should take my wimpy 25k PPD elsewhere?


----------



## zodac

BECAUSE THEY'RE ALL MINE!

Why do people keep offering out my cookies God, why?


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


BECAUSE THEY'RE ALL MINE!

Why do people keep offering out my cookies God, why?










Because we can







Also are not mods not allowed to win lol J/K
Cookies...coookies...coooookies...

Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## zodac

Cookies aren't an OCN prize; I can win all I want. Hence the fact no-one else gets them.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


BECAUSE THEY'RE ALL MINE!

Why do people keep offering out my cookies God, why?


----------



## zodac

Stay away from me and my cookies, or I will take my vengance.


----------



## Mikezilla

*takes z's cookies*


----------



## zodac

_*reports Mike*_


----------



## pioneerisloud

Oh look what I found snooping in Z's profile!!


















**Grabs a few cookies and runs**


----------



## zodac

They're not my cookies...


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Oh look what I found snooping in Z's profile!!


















**Grabs a few cookies and runs**


I knew it...I knew it....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


They're not my cookies...


Hidden in the Cookies folder was'nt it...Tried to be slick....
At least there are no bite marks on them yet...

Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh*


I knew it...I knew it....

Hidden in the Cookies folder was'nt it...Tried to be slick....
At least there are no bite marks on them yet...

Chuck D
Fold on...












My bad. Z, you want this one back?


----------



## zodac

Seriously... not my cookies. They look like the crappy ones we leave for Chris...


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*











My bad. Z, you want this one back?



















Na just pass me a few...Now I think about it...My wife brought me 6 boxes of the girlscout cookies. Thanks anyway..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Seriously... not my cookies. They look like the crappy ones we leave for Chris...


lol Go figure...lilchris must not be watching this thread today lol

Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Seriously... not my cookies. They look like the crappy ones *we* leave for Chris...


We? Its YOU that keeps eating them and leaving bad cookies for the millionaires...


----------



## zodac

_*nom nom nom*_

Sorry, what was that? I was busy eating the cooki... these delicious Jaffa Cakes.


----------



## Deeeebs

If you all keep this up we will have more da*n cookies per day than PPD!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

200k left for the magic number


----------



## LiLChris

*Deeeebs has increased to 17 million points.

sstnt has increased to 13 million points.

the.free.account has increased to 6 million points.

cc_brandon has increased to 3 million points.

0bit has increased to 3 million points.

hoth17 has increased to 3 million points.

[PWN]Schubie has increased to 3 million points.

copenhagen269 has increased to 2 million points.

Punchy has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*











*pioneerisloud has increased to over 9000!!!*











Oh wait...wrong thread!









Congrats on the accomplishments guys







.


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations Extreme Newbie - 46 million points!*

*Congratulations louze001 - 37 million points!*

*Congratulations Alazar - 16 million points!*

*Congratulations Klue22 - 9 million points!*

*Congratulations Digigami - 7 million points!*

*Congratulations ~sizzzle~ - 4 million points!*

*Congratulations Wabbits - 4 million points!*

*Congratulations CHUNKYBOWSER - 4 million points!*

*Congratulations dcshoejake - 4 million points!*

Since Chris forgot about you.









Congratz guys, and keep it up.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;12390174*
> *Punchy has increased to 2 million points.*










Are we being invaded?


----------



## LiLChris

Well the email issue is fixed so I shouldn't miss anyone ever again.


----------



## [CyGnus]

howwww i will take a screen shot of this post i think it will be handy later on... lolololol.
GratZ Lil


----------



## Punchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Punchy has increased to 2 million points.










Are we being invaded?


















zodac doesn't love me any more?


----------



## zodac

I'll always love you Punchy.









I've just got to be wary... who knows who might follow you in.


----------



## Kevdog

@ Punchy, must be a Monster of a Folding Machine you have??? 281,000 points in 1 day WOW!!


----------



## thurst0n

Hehe [email protected] = SEXXXXXY


----------



## LiLChris

*veblen has increased to 26 million points.

AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 14 million points

LiLChris has increased to 7 million points.

crazyap7 has increased to 4 million points.

Couch Potato has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## jck

grats


----------



## [CyGnus]

CongratZ guys! AMD_Sli_guru you are climbing the ranks fast good job!


----------



## kingofyo1

just cracked 1 million today


----------



## Couch Potato

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


*
Couch Potato has increased to 3 million points.*










Me Me Me 
Thats me!

My name is in the phone book
I'm somebody now!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Punchy*









zodac doesn't love me any more?










Are you folding for OCN?


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


*veblen has increased to 26 million points.
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 14 million points
LiLChris has increased to 7 million points.
crazyap7 has increased to 4 million points.
Couch Potato has increased to 3 million points.*










AWESOME....


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog;12401005*
> @ Punchy, must be a Monster of a Folding Machine you have??? 281,000 points in 1 day WOW!!


Indeed, 170k points for a single unit???









If it was a bigadv it would have been about 3:50 tpf


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL;12417949*
> Indeed, 170k points for a single unit???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was a bigadv it would have been about 3:50 tpf


If this is the same Punchy, then he is one of the top folders at EVGA. He puts out about 500K PPD, and last month he had 13million points.

Now that he's splitting his points between EVGA and OCN, I've got to say....Welcome Aboard


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;12417989*
> If this is the same Punchy, then he is one of the top folders at EVGA. He puts out about 500K PPD, and last month he had 13million points.
> 
> Now that he's splitting his points between EVGA and OCN, I've got to say....Welcome Aboard


Yep, its the same Punchy, just look at EOC.
He's been folding for OCN before, and he's more than welcome


----------



## Punchy

I'm here to help you good folks at OCN with the chase to 3rd. Let's burn thru those WU's and git 'er done!
























Plus you have the best smilies around!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punchy;12418629*
> Plus you have the best smilies around!


That we do.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punchy;12418629*
> I'm here to help you good folks at OCN with the chase to 3rd. Let's burn thru those WU's and git 'er done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus you have the best smilies around!


You really have no choice.


----------



## omega17

welcome [back] Punchy









3rd place here we come. If only someone was still counting the points


----------



## unexpectedly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Punchy*


I'm here to help you good folks at OCN with the chase to 3rd. Let's burn thru those WU's and git 'er done!
























Plus you have the best smilies around!


Woot!! Thanks for coming over to help us out!! ... and yeah, wth 112k on one wu??? Please explain so we can drooooooooooool like we did/do when we learned about the hardware deeeebs gets to use.









Welcome!








Chris


----------



## dcshoejake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12397366*
> *Congratulations Extreme Newbie - 46 million points!*
> 
> *Congratulations louze001 - 37 million points!*
> 
> *Congratulations Alazar - 16 million points!*
> 
> *Congratulations Klue22 - 9 million points!*
> 
> *Congratulations Digigami - 7 million points!*
> 
> *Congratulations ~sizzzle~ - 4 million points!*
> 
> *Congratulations Wabbits - 4 million points!*
> 
> *Congratulations CHUNKYBOWSER - 4 million points!*
> 
> *Congratulations dcshoejake - 4 million points!*
> 
> Since Chris forgot about you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratz guys, and keep it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we being invaded?


Woot I didn't even realize it ;P


----------



## LiLChris

*markt has increased to 98 million points.

SgtHop has increased to 27 million points.

taeric has increased to 23 million points.

jck has increased to 13 million points.

eloverton2 has increased to 8 million points.

69BBNova has increased to 7 million points.

rancor has increased to 6 million points.

unexpectedly has increased to 4 million points.

thurst0n has increased to 4 million points.

OverK1LL has increased to 4 million points.

austinb324 has increased to 3 million points.

d-block has increased to 3 million points.

shapiror06 has increased to 2 million points.

thomas_quinn has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## unexpectedly

Woohoo!!! Yaaaaaay thanks Chris!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats guys


----------



## omega17

congrats on lots of millionaires!

There'll be more than that as well, Chris is rubbish


----------



## bluedevil

Extreme_Newbie has increased to 47 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 18 million points.
mhwwdman has increased to 8 million points.
Finrond has increased to 6 million points.
Bal3Wolf has increased to 4 million points.
codejunki has increased to 2 million points.


----------



## Finrond




----------



## Deeeebs

The closer I get the further Newbie seems to get from me!!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats guys








Keep up the good work


----------



## bluedevil

ali7up has increased to 7 million points.
1337LutZ has increased to 4 million points.
Punchy has increased to 3 million points.
fat_italian_stallion has increased to 3 million points.
koven has increased to 2 million points.
*3dfxvoodoo is a new millionaire with 1 million points.









*


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Well done, keep the points coming


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;12444558*
> [snip]
> *3dfxvoodoo is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Massively awesome, 3dfxvoodoo!


----------



## LiLChris

*k4m1k4z3 has increased to 14 million points.

MAD_J has increased to 14 million points.

Lutro0 has increased to 11 million points.

ali7up has increased to 7 million points.

1337LutZ has increased to 4 million points.

zygrene has increased to 4 million points.

stu. has increased to 4 million points.

Punchy has increased to 3 million points.

fat_italian_stallion has increased to 3 million points.

koven has increased to 2 million points.

MichaelHe has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## stu.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


*stu. has increased to 4 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

Nude_Lewd_Man has increased to 8 million points.
Kevdog has increased to 3 million points.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;12467426*
> Nude_Lewd_Man has increased to 8 million points.
> Kevdog has increased to 3 million points.










THANK YOU








Congrats Nude_Lewd_Man !!
I was gonna slow down on folding (Electricity Is Killing me) but I figure I can keep it cranked up for 1 more week to help pass Maximum PC Magazine


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats


----------



## bluedevil

Manixaist has increased to 9 million points.
Maximus7651000 has increased to 4 million points.
Syrillian has increased to 4 million points.


----------



## FannBlade

Nice work!


----------



## maximus7651000

I saw the 4 million after the 3am update.







Thinking about kicking in the other 580 for a while.


----------



## LiLChris

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 48 million points.

veblen has increased to 27 million points.

Deeeebs has increased to 19 million points.

JEK3 has increased to 9 million points.

Scutzi128 has increased to 8 million points.

jmcmtank has increased to 4 million point

Punchy has increased to 4 million points.

Spartan8 has increased to 3 million points.

waparson has increased to 2 million points.

h33b has increased to 2 million points.

ErBall has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## zodac

Gratz guys.


----------



## bluedevil

Eveill has increased to 8 million points.
dropkickninja has increased to 8 million points.
Community_Project has increased to 7 million points.
*cait_0523 has increased to 5 million points.









*


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats guys, keep up the good work


----------



## LiLChris

*markt has increased to 99 million points.*
sstnt has increased to 14 million points.
the.free.account has increased to 7 million points.
Atom has increased to 7 million points.

Less than a week till 100mil for mark!!!


----------



## KOBALT

WOW markt.... amazing work









well done everyone! Keep it going!


----------



## Mmmmbaato

Congrats everyone!
I wonder when someone will hit the billions.


----------



## bluedevil

*=Digger= has increased to 19 million points.
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 15 million points.
Digigami has increased to 8 million points.
kremtok has increased to 7 million points.









*


----------



## Digigami

Congrats to all the recent millionaires! Thanks!


----------



## bluedevil

veblen has increased to 28 million points.
copenhagen269 has increased to 3 million points.
*overclock.net is a new millionaire with 1 million points.

*Funny.....


----------



## LiLChris

*SgtHop has increased to 28 million points.*

*=Digger= has increased to 19 million points.*

*sparky79 has increased to 11 million points.*

*Digigami has increased to 8 million points.*

*kremtok has increased to 7 million points.*

*cc_brandon has increased to 4 million points.*

*behappy has increased to 4 million points.*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


*overclock.net is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
Funny.....


When I saw that I was like


----------



## zodac

That's admin's account.


----------



## LiLChris

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 49 million points.

louze001 has increased to 38 million points.

K092084 has increased to 36 million points.

RoscoeMcGurk has increased to 13 million points.

Lutro0 has increased to 12 million points.

SS_Patrick has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## Kevdog

Way to go ROCK ON...


----------



## SS_Patrick

woot


----------



## FannBlade




----------



## lizardtastegood

I see how it is congratulations to all them but not to me on my first million. Apparently the folding editors just missed mine


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lizardtastegood*


I see how it is congratulations to all them but not to me on my first million. Apparently the folding editors just missed mine


I was going to do yours tomorrow when more people were awake.


----------



## lizardtastegood

That makes sense then


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats everyone


----------



## bluedevil

tothezenith has increased to 6 million points.
*KOBALT has increased to 5 million points.*
*hometoast has increased to 5 million points.*
*whitesedan is a new millionaire with 1 million points.









*


----------



## zodac

Gratz guys.


----------



## bluedevil

veblen has increased to 29 million points.
*Jarble has increased to 20 million points.*
Pccstudent has increased to 11 million points.
Sparhawk_55 has increased to 6 million points.
*Punchy has increased to 5 million points.*
*dcshoejake has increased to 5 million points.*
sdla4ever has increased to 4 million points.
jetpuck73 has increased to 3 million points.
Bloodfire has increased to 3 million points.
Ep0na has increased to 3 million points.
*TJBv3 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.

Two updates in one....

Gratz guys!








*


----------



## zodac

Gratz everyone.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Nice work guys, now we need that ATi Client to be released and some Bulldozer CPU's to do a massive PPD boost!


----------



## Epona

Looks like I'm moving to i7... get ready for a mil a month.


----------



## jck

Guess I'm the first one in this thread to say it after it happening:

Congrats to markt on hitting the 100M


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 50 million points.*
Javonis has increased to 17 million points.
Inuyasha1771 has increased to 3 million points.


----------



## Bo_Punk_2.0

Hmm, guess I'll just wait here for the fanfare and festivities to begin.


----------



## KOBALT

wowzers.. well done everyone


----------



## mega_option101

Keep it up everyone!!!


----------



## Sov90

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bo_Punk_2.0*


Hmm, guess I'll just wait here for the fanfare and festivities to begin.










Might be waiting a while - I hit 1mil a few days ago and have yet to see anything


----------



## Bo_Punk_2.0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sov90*


Might be waiting a while - I hit 1mil a few days ago and have yet to see anything










Doesn't bother me waiting. I've got vodka!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

well done guys








Keep up the good work!


----------



## bluedevil

SergeantHop has increased to 29 million points.
*kiwwanna has increased to 20 million points.*
ftw_420 has increased to 16 million points.
sks72 has increased to 11 million points.
Monster34 has increased to 8 million points.
Exidous has increased to 7 million points.
*crazyap7 has increased to 5 million points.*
austinb324 has increased to 4 million points.
ounderfla69 has increased to 4 million points.
killerbeaz has increased to 3 million points.
HobieCat has increased to 3 million points.
goodtobeking has increased to 2 million points.
*sxsilver is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
*bo.Punk is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
*flipd is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
*Vipervlv is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*

A few updates in one....sorry guys...Congrats!


----------



## HobieCat

Congrats everyone


----------



## Kevdog

Wow look at all you Millionaires, Way to go, Rock On


----------



## flipd

I wanna be a millionaire so freakin' bad... Folding all the units that I have.

Loving the badge! OCN Represent!


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flipd;12625056*
> I wanna be a millionaire so freakin' bad... Folding all the units that I have.
> 
> Loving the badge! OCN Represent!
> snip*


Congrats on your first million! I'm lovin that pic


----------



## 808MP5

Just broke the 1mil mark


----------



## Strider_2001

Congrats to me....Just got 2 million last night....WHERES MY COOKIES!!!


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Congrats to all the new and latest "Multi Millionaires!"

Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## Obakemono

Don't forget me too..........

Donor Obakemono
Team Overclock.net (37726)
Score 1063399 (certificate)
Donor Rank 11425 of 1524918
WU 1143 (certificate)
Date of last
work unit 2011-03-07 17:07:50
Active clients
(within 50 days) 7
Active clients
(within 7 days) 7


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obakemono;12649322*
> Don't forget me too..........
> 
> Donor Obakemono
> Team Overclock.net (37726)
> Score 1063399 (certificate)
> Donor Rank 11425 of 1524918
> WU 1143 (certificate)
> Date of last
> work unit 2011-03-07 17:07:50
> Active clients
> (within 50 days) 7
> Active clients
> (within 7 days) 7


Way to go >>!!!!


----------



## FannBlade

Keep it up!


----------



## OCTDBADBRO

1894,17184,83825,9891,846101,0444,017,3234,380
4,000,000+ yay


----------



## Deeeebs

Do we have to congratulate ourselves now?

I do believe that I hit the 20mil mark..


----------



## MCBrown.CA

I'll hit 2 million today hopefully!


----------



## 0bit

Grats everyone, keep it up.


----------



## kiwwanna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs;12655949*
> Do we have to congratulate ourselves now?
> 
> I do believe that I hit the 20mil mark..


Congrats.. Now gimme back my spot lol







Thats what I get for downgrading


----------



## cait_0523

Great job everyone! I just got 6 mill yesterday!!!


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cait_0523;12659675*
> Great job everyone! I just got 6 mill yesterday!!!


BD needs to get released already, you're pulling away from me way too fast









Congrats on the 6 million


----------



## nckid4u

hit 15 million today. I think I might a congrats thread for that, but maybe not.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nckid4u;12660017*
> hit 15 million today. I think I might a congrats thread for that, but maybe not.


I think I might have hit it too, not sure though.










My EOC is getting close to 16 million now, so I am pretty sure I should be getting my 15 million badge


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


Do we have to congratulate ourselves now?


I hit 4 Mill YaY me...lol


----------



## bluedevil

Sorry I seem to be the only one caring about updates, please be patient with this.

mklvotep has increased to 101 million points.
SergeantHop has increased to 29 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 51 million points.
veblen has increased to 30 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 20 million points.
IFSSUX has increased to 17 million points.
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 16 million points.
ftw_420 has increased to 16 million points.
sstnt has increased to 15 million points.
nckid4u has increased to 15 million points.
jck_fla_usa has increased to 14 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 13 million points.
sparky79 has increased to 12 million points.
magenois has increased to 11 million points.
Klue22 has increased to 11 million points.
eloverton2 has increased to 9 million points.
Digigami has increased to 9 million points.
Scutzi128 has increased to 9 million points.
ali7up has increased to 8 million points.
the.free.account has increased to 8 million points.
Exidous has increased to 7 million points.
cait_0523 has increased to 6 million points.
crazyap7 has increased to 5 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 4 million points.
Kevdog has increased to 4 million points.
FrozenW has increased to 3 million points.
killerbeaz has increased to 3 million points.
HobieCat has increased to 3 million points.
koven has increased to 3 million points.
rurushu has increased to 2 million points.
M3C.CA has increased to 2 million points.
cwoliver has increased to 2 million points.
Dranas has increased to 2 million points.
CovertCover has increased to 2 million points.
Strider_2001 has increased to 2 million points.
GMNChampion is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
dudemanppl is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
DrMantisToboggan is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
obakemono is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
808MP5 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.


----------



## jck

grats all


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;12667323*
> Sorry I seem to be the only one caring about updates, please be patient with this.


Thanks for caring. I think I(/We?) now have a new favorite folding mod.


----------



## Kevdog

Holy Cow, 40 millionaires on that list, lets "PARTY"
Thank You for Caring "bluedevil"...









PS. Could you put our names in lights please...


----------



## *the_beast*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Sorry I seem to be the only one caring about updates, please be patient with this.

mklvotep has increased to 101 million points.
SergeantHop has increased to 29 million points.
...
...
obakemono is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
808MP5 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.










Holy Cow! Congrats all!


----------



## bluedevil

veblen has increased to 31 million points.
*zygrene has increased to 5 million points.*
patman3d has increased to 2 million points.
Shrapner has increased to 2 million points.
*XtachiX is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
*yugimt is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Well done guys, keep up the good work


----------



## bluedevil

Extreme_Newbie has increased to 52 million points.
*SergeantHop has increased to 30 million points.
*punkrock has increased to 12 million points.
*Manixaist has increased to 10 million points.*
*playboy4u2nv has increased to 10 million points.
*Eveill has increased to 9 million points.
69BBNova has increased to 8 million points.
Strat79 has increased to 6 million points.
JoshLoberant has increased to 7 million points.
jcharlesr75 has increased to 6 million points.
*stu. has increased to 5 million points.*
*cc_brandon has increased to 5 million points.
**zygrene has increased to 5 million points.*
SS_Patrick has increased to 3 million points.
blangblang has increased to 3 million points.
Dolledirk has increased to 2 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 2 million points.
Shrapner has increased to 2 million points.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

And an other big update








Congrats


----------



## tats

Yay! Finally 1 Million points!


----------



## ExperimentX

w00t 3 mil for me


----------



## bluedevil

mklvotep has increased to 102 million points.
K092084 has increased to 37 million points.
veblen has increased to 32 million points.
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 17 million points.
franz has increased to 16 million points.
Klue22 has increased to 12 million points.
lordikon has increased to 12 million points.
Eveill has increased to 9 million points.
69BBNova has increased to 8 million points.
ca-cycleworks.com has increased to 6 million points.
Strat79 has increased to 6 million points.
Cuy50 has increased to 6 million points.
*Mikek1024 has increased to 5 million points.*
copenhagen269 has increased to 4 million points.
ExperimentX has increased to 3 million points.
spice003 has increased to 3 million points.
*alowes is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
**Freekers is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
*Trampz is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## fr0st.




----------



## zodac

Gratz everyone.


----------



## *the_beast*

We are really cranking out the millionaires these days







. Way to go everyone!


----------



## tats

Yay! Congrats to everyone else, but also to me









Now I just need to pony up for another power supply and get my i7 rig back up and folding


----------



## unexpectedly

Thanks bluedevil!! Somehow my 5 million was overlooked so good to know Im not completely forgotten.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

yay! 17million! now to figure out a way to convert those points into $$$...


----------



## usmcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;12728422*
> yay! 17million! now to figure out a way to convert those points into $$$...


Easy. More points = more $$$. Converted


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;12728422*
> yay! 17million! now to figure out a way to convert those points into $$$...












I'll pay-pal you a dollar for every million you get for my username.


----------



## Strat79

I feel special that I'm the first person to be congratulated when this thread started and it's cool it has left it up this long. Puts things in perspective, as I have since doubled my points of the original congrats. Hope it chooses to leave the original post the same after bringing it up though


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;10783853*
> *Congratulations Bastiaan_NL - 3 million points!
> 
> *I was _so_ close to passing you the other week too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, congratz on the 3mil man, you deserve it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you just need to break the top 100.


This was my first one in this thread. Since then I've done 8 mil points








But thats nothing compared to markt, he's done more than 25 mil since his first update in this thread


----------



## bluedevil

Lutro0 has increased to 14 million points.
sks72 has increased to 12 million points.
Bastiaan_NL has increased to 11 million points.
kremtok has increased to 8 million points.
*Wabbits has increased to 5 million points.*
*Acid[]Killer has increased to 5 million points.*
tismon has increased to 3 million points.
waparson has increased to 3 million points


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Lutro0 has increased to 14 million points.
sks72 has increased to 12 million points.
Bastiaan_NL has increased to 11 million points.
kremtok has increased to 8 million points.
*Wabbits has increased to 5 million points.*
*Acid[]Killer has increased to 5 million points.*
tismon has increased to 3 million points.
waparson has increased to 3 million points


Congrats everyone









And












































11 mil


----------



## DullBoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;12739252*
> Lutro0 has increased to 14 million points.
> sks72 has increased to 12 million points.
> Bastiaan_NL has increased to 11 million points.
> kremtok has increased to 8 million points.
> *Wabbits has increased to 5 million points.*
> *Acid[]Killer has increased to 5 million points.*
> tismon has increased to 3 million points.
> waparson has increased to 3 million points


Gratz to everyone







keep up the good work.

5 million







yay
















took me about 1500 kWh to reach, no biggy









{edit} will be my last million though


----------



## bluedevil

Extreme_Newbie has increased to 53 million points.
sparky79 has increased to 13 million points.
Nude_Lewd_Man has increased to 9 million points.
dropkickninja has increased to 9 million points.
LiLChris has increased to 8 million points.
Cudaboy71 has increased to 7 million points.
Riffster has increased to 6 million points.
*sizzzle has increased to 5 million points.*
grizzly818 has increased to 4 million points.
Fremsen has increased to 4 million points.
*Amang is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
*rushmore1205 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
*usmcz is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
*biglaz is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Kevdog

SWEEEEEET....Rock On!!!!


----------



## bluedevil

louze001 has increased to 39 million points.
veblen has increased to 33 million points.
taeric has increased to 24 million points.
*Woop has increased to 5 million points.*
cdolphin has increased to 3 million points.
Metroidfreak has increased to 2 million points.
*pioneerisloud is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
*TTZ is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


louze001 has increased to 39 million points.
veblen has increased to 33 million points.
taeric has increased to 24 million points.
*Woop has increased to 5 million points.*
cdolphin has increased to 3 million points.
Metroidfreak has increased to 2 million points.
*pioneerisloud is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
*TTZ is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## wcdolphin

Infor3mill


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations mhwwdman - 9 million points!*
*
Congratulations Argosy - 6 million points!*
*
Congratulations $ilent - 6 million points!*

Well done guys.


----------



## $ilent

Thank youuuu Zodac


----------



## bluedevil

*jmcmtank has increased to 5 million points.*
fat_italian_stallion has increased to 4 million points.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Grats guys, keep it up


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


fat_italian_stallion has increased to 4 million points.










Been chasing him for three week he's always 1 line ahead!









Congrats everyone.


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations SgtHop - 31 million points!*
*
Congratulations Atom - 8 million points!*
*
Congratulations cait_0523 - 7 million points!*
*
Congratulations FannBlade - 4 million points!*
*
Congratulations Couch Potato - 4 million points!

*Well done everyone.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats guys, keep it up


----------



## Kevdog

Wowzers Keep Ona Rockin


----------



## LiLChris

*markt has increased to 103 million points.

Extreme Newbie has increased to 54 million points.

Alazar has increased to 18 million points.

CHUNKYBOWSER has increased to 6 million points.*


----------



## FannBlade

whooo BIG numbers!


----------



## kremtok

You should just start a 'markt and Extreme Newbie Progress Thread.' Sticky, then set it to auto update and call it good!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok;12808404*
> You should just start a 'markt and Extreme Newbie Progress Thread.' Sticky, then set it to auto update and call it good!


If I can do that I would, that way I can use it for everyone else and never have to update anything.


----------



## bluedevil

Congrats everyone!


----------



## bluedevil

455buick has increased to 78 million points.
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 18 million points.
the.free.account has increased to 9 million points.
*colin_niloc is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
*MrMojo is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Kevdog

Hot Diggity, Congrats


----------



## Mr. Mojo

Grats everyone, and thanks too.

Now if I can just figure out why my CPU is acting stoopid, I'll get back to normal production. My 570 isn't a joke or anything, but the extra 6k PPD or so from the CPU was a nice bonus.


----------



## bluedevil

justadude_BlueCrew has increased to 7 million points.
klaxian has increased to 6 million points.


----------



## bluedevil

veblen has increased to 34 million points.
sstnt has increased to 16 million points.
*Lutro0 has increased to 15 million points.*
sid9671111 has increased to 9 million points.
*alawadhi3000 has increased to 5 million points.*
*my94rt has increased to 5 million points.*
SS_Patrick has increased to 4 million points.
CyberAssassin has increased to 2 million points.
AnarchyBurger has increased to 2 million points.
IamWardicus has increased to 2 million points.


----------



## Kevdog

Congrats, you guys Rock:band:


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Well done guys


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 55 million points.
*Wannabe_OC has increased to 46 million points.
*louze001 has increased to 40 million points.*
SergeantHop has increased to 32 million points.
Jarble has increased to 21 million points.
*Scutzi128 has increased to 10 million points.*
ali7up has increased to 9 million points.
ca-cycleworks.com has increased to 7 million points.
*Maximus7651000 has increased to 5 million points.*
*omega17 has increased to 5 million points.
**austinb324 has increased to 5 million points.*
PapaSmurf69 has increased to 2 million points.
BlueMarker has increased to 2 million points.
*drew630 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
*nil405 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Kick

=(

i never got congratulated


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats everyone


----------



## unexpectedly

Woohoo!!! Im about to part out my f3 folding rig so my progress might slow....


----------



## bluedevil

Wannabe_OC has increased to 46 million points.
ali7up has increased to 9 million points.
*Maximus7651000 has increased to 5 million points.*
PapaSmurf69 has increased to 2 million points.
*nil405 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Well done guys, keep up the good work


----------



## bluedevil

K092084 has increased to 38 million points.
Strider_2001 has increased to 3 million points.
Dude5082 has increased to 2 million points.
epmatsw has increased to 2 million points.
*Frank08 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

nckid4u has increased to 16 million points.
Community_Project has increased to 8 million points.
Finrond has increased to 7 million points.
*freakb18c1 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
*Argeius is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats guys, keep up the good work


----------



## thrgk

woot hit 1 milion pts today


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk;12903058*
> woot hit 1 milion pts today


Me too


----------



## Strider_2001

Thanks....My 590 will be here tomorrow....Then I should be easily getting 100K PPD.


----------



## bluedevil

somenamehere has increased to 8 million points.
KOBALT has increased to 6 million points.
*JedixJarf is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## 5prout

Nice Job everybody!


----------



## unexpectedly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk;12903058*
> woot hit 1 milion pts today


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;12905182*
> Me too


Awesome!


----------



## bluedevil

Extreme_Newbie has increased to 56 million points.
kiwwanna has increased to 21 million points.
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 19 million points.
69BBNova has increased to 9 million points.
pbasil1 has increased to 8 million points.
tothezenith has increased to 7 million points.
*copenhagen269 has increased to 5 million points.*
doritos93 has increased to 4 million points.
BlackWS6 has increased to 2 million points.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Well done guys









I'm close to the next one, should be about 1 day


----------



## bluedevil

Klue22 has increased to 13 million points.
*Dan17z has increased to 5 million points.*
Dantoyang has increased to 3 million points.
boydyboyd has increased to 2 million points.
*BigpoppaFrary is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

Lutro0 has increased to 16 million points.
sparky79 has increased to 14 million points.
sks72 has increased to 13 million points.
waparson has increased to 4 million points.
kcuestag has increased to 3 million points.
*Nigyl is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Well done everyone, keep the points coming


----------



## kcuestag

Awesome, 3 million points sound like a lot...









First million took me a while on my old X4 965, but after that, millions seem to be easier to get









Well done everyone! I won't ever stop folding in my life


----------



## Sparky79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;12928628*
> Lutro0 has increased to 16 million points.
> sparky79 has increased to 14 million points.
> sks72 has increased to 13 million points.
> waparson has increased to 4 million points.
> kcuestag has increased to 3 million points.
> *Nigyl is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


Why did my badge die at 10 million?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparky79;12937454*
> Why did my badge die at 10 million?


The next badge up from 10mill is 15mill


----------



## Sparky79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;12937707*
> The next badge up from 10mill is 15mill


Oh so they only count to ten and then 5's after that. Cool thanks.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparky79;12937871*
> Oh so they only count to ten and then 5's after that. Cool thanks.


Yup, then I think at a certain point they start counting by 10's.


----------



## LiLChris

You can see it here.








Millionaires club


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Congrats to all. 1 day I will hit 1 Mill lol.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;12937991*
> Congrats to all. 1 day I will hit 1 Mill lol.


Oh you will, don't worry!









And after you've hit a 1Mill, the next Mill will come faser


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;12937991*
> Congrats to all. 1 day I will hit 1 Mill lol.


heheh, took me forever too its ok though its for the cause.


----------



## Velathawen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigpoppaFrary;12943415*
> heheh, took me forever too its ok though its for the cause.


People like you who are running ATI cards should notice a very nice jump lately


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen;12944641*
> 
> People like you who are running ATI cards should notice a very nice jump lately


Thats if the new beta core works. At the moment no dice for me. Just doesnt work lol


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;12944880*
> Thats if the new beta core works. At the moment no dice for me. Just doesnt work lol


Why not fold on that i5? youd hit a mil in no time!


----------



## bluedevil

*mklvotep has increased to 105 million points.*
veblen has increased to 36 million points.
SergeantHop has increased to 33 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 21 million points.
Bastiaan_NL has increased to 12 million points.
*dropkickninja has increased to 10 million points.*
urgrandpasdog has increased to 9 million points.
cait_0523 has increased to 8 million points.
zygrene has increased to 6 million points.
*ounderfla69 has increased to 5 million points.*
HobieCat has increased to 4 million points.
Beeiilll has increased to 4 million points.
BigDaddyK_UK has increased to 4 million points.
Velathawen has increased to 4 million points.
codejunki has increased to 3 million points.
Sov90 has increased to 2 million points.
Arasa has increased to 2 million points.
battlenut has increased to 2 million points.
bakageta has increased to 2 million points.
*velocd is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
*arcticTaco is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
*Rew017 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bakageta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;12965580*
> bakageta has increased to 2 million points.


Yay, 2 million!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Well done everyone








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;12965580*
> *Bastiaan_NL has increased to 12 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

Extreme_Newbie has increased to 57 million points.
*the.free.account has increased to 10 million points.*
kremtok has increased to 9 million points.
stu. has increased to 6 million points.
reflex99 has increased to 3 million points.
WvoulfeXX has increased to 2 million points.
*HAF_wit is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## kremtok

Yay me!


----------



## Velathawen

I love seeing this page get refreshed with new millionaires all the time <3


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations scifiguy - 6 million points!*

*Congratulations Pyroball - 2 million points!*

*Congratulations Hog1911 - 2 million points!*

Well done guys.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats everyone


----------



## muels7

woah, I haven't payed attention to what I have been folding for a while, lol. I didn't even realize I was close to 6 mil.


----------



## bluedevil

veblen has increased to 37 million points.
Digigami has increased to 11 million points.
*Jamanious has increased to 5 million points.*
Eclipseaudio4 has increased to 4 million points.
Eagle_Scout_3/31/09 has increased to 2 million points.
*stren is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
*pet_2001-n-16 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
*Nebulae is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 20 million points.
Eveill has increased to 10 million points.*
homeworkfolder has increased to 9 million points.
jmcmtank has increased to 6 million points.
*Kevdog has increased to 5 million points.
behappy has increased to 5 million points.*
MRHANDS has increased to 4 million points.
biglaz has increased to 2 million points.
*CanadianReaper7 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## OCTDBADBRO

*stackcomputing.com has increased to 5 million points.*


----------



## sweffymo

*sweffymo became a new millionaire with 1 million points on April 6*


----------



## bluedevil

mklvotep has increased to 106 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 59 million points.
veblen has increased to 38 million points.
SergeantHop has increased to 34 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 22 million points.
sks72 has increased to 14 million points.
Bastiaan_NL has increased to 13 million points.
playboy4u2nv has increased to 11 million points.
ali7up has increased to 10 million points.
sid9671111 has increased to 10 million points.
Nude_Lewd_Man has increased to 10 million points.
Atom has increased to 9 million points.
ca-cycleworks.com has increased to 8 million points.
CHUNKYBOWSER has increased to 7 million points.
copenhagen269 has increased to 6 million points.
SS_Patrick has increased to 5 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 5 million points.
Vibe21 has increased to 5 million points.
OverK1LL has increased to 5 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 4 million points.
VW_TDI_02 has increased to 4 million points.
mike44njdevils has increased to 4 million points.
dave12 has increased to 4 million points.
rurushu has increased to 3 million points.
BHughes616 has increased to 3 million points.
AnarchyBurger has increased to 3 million points.
Amang has increased to 2 million points.
JFuss has increased to 2 million points.
bkt has increased to 2 million points.
StarYoshi has increased to 2 million points.
Andy91947 has increased to 2 million points.
JoneseyI7 has increased to 2 million points.
sweffymo is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Mdorty is a new millionaire with 1 million points.


----------



## zodac




----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;13082590*
> mklvotep has increased to 106 million points.
> *Extreme_Newbie has increased to 59 million points.*
> *veblen has increased to 38 million points.
> SergeantHop has increased to 34 million points*.
> Deeeebs has increased to 22 million points.
> sks72 has increased to 14 million points.
> Bastiaan_NL has increased to 13 million points.
> playboy4u2nv has increased to 11 million points.
> ali7up has increased to 10 million points.
> sid9671111 has increased to 10 million points.
> *Nude_Lewd_Man has increased to 10 million points.*
> Atom has increased to 9 million points.
> *ca-cycleworks.com has increased to 8 million points.*
> CHUNKYBOWSER has increased to 7 million points.
> copenhagen269 has increased to 6 million points.
> *SS_Patrick has increased to 5 million points.*
> stackcomputing.com has increased to 5 million points.
> Vibe21 has increased to 5 million points.
> OverK1LL has increased to 5 million points.
> Desert_Rat has increased to 4 million points.
> VW_TDI_02 has increased to 4 million points.
> mike44njdevils has increased to 4 million points.
> dave12 has increased to 4 million points.
> rurushu has increased to 3 million points.
> BHughes616 has increased to 3 million points.
> AnarchyBurger has increased to 3 million points.
> Amang has increased to 2 million points.
> JFuss has increased to 2 million points.
> bkt has increased to 2 million points.
> StarYoshi has increased to 2 million points.
> Andy91947 has increased to 2 million points.
> JoneseyI7 has increased to 2 million points.
> *sweffymo is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
> Mdorty is a new millionaire with 1 million points.


Nice job peeps! Congrats to everyone.


----------



## unexpectedly

Deeeebs!!! Long time... Work got you? Me too a bit.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unexpectedly;13083090*
> Deeeebs!!! Long time... Work got you? Me too a bit.


Ya that and the booze.







Weather has been nice here so the lakes and rivers are back in action.


----------



## FannBlade

Congrats to everyone! (to many to list)


----------



## JFuss

Whooo 2 million


----------



## amang

Yes! It's not much, but I am proud of it. 2 Millions.....








It is this sort of appreciation that keeps me dedicated to team 37726!


----------



## egerds

*Congrats ALL folders !*
¿I wonder how long before I hit 5 Million on OCN?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Thats A Lot...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;13082590*
> Bastiaan_NL has increased to 13 million points.


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;13082590*
> mklvotep has increased to 106 million points.
> Extreme_Newbie has increased to 59 million points.
> veblen has increased to 38 million points.
> SergeantHop has increased to 34 million points.
> Deeeebs has increased to 22 million points.
> sks72 has increased to 14 million points.
> Bastiaan_NL has increased to 13 million points.
> playboy4u2nv has increased to 11 million points.
> ali7up has increased to 10 million points.
> sid9671111 has increased to 10 million points.
> Nude_Lewd_Man has increased to 10 million points.
> Atom has increased to 9 million points.
> ca-cycleworks.com has increased to 8 million points.
> CHUNKYBOWSER has increased to 7 million points.
> copenhagen269 has increased to 6 million points.
> SS_Patrick has increased to 5 million points.
> stackcomputing.com has increased to 5 million points.
> Vibe21 has increased to 5 million points.
> OverK1LL has increased to 5 million points.
> Desert_Rat has increased to 4 million points.
> VW_TDI_02 has increased to 4 million points.
> *mike44njdevils has increased to 4 million points.*
> dave12 has increased to 4 million points.
> rurushu has increased to 3 million points.
> BHughes616 has increased to 3 million points.
> AnarchyBurger has increased to 3 million points.
> Amang has increased to 2 million points.
> JFuss has increased to 2 million points.
> bkt has increased to 2 million points.
> StarYoshi has increased to 2 million points.
> Andy91947 has increased to 2 million points.
> JoneseyI7 has increased to 2 million points.
> sweffymo is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
> Mdorty is a new millionaire with 1 million points.


----------



## terraprime

Woot I finally cracked 1mill http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=200038

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=Terraprime


----------



## bluedevil

K092084 has increased to 39 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 17 million points.
ftw_420 has increased to 17 million points.
sstnt has increased to 17 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 17 million points.
Manixaist has increased to 12 million points.
the.free.account has increased to 11 million points.
LiLChris has increased to 9 million points.
austinb324 has increased to 6 million points.
Zhanger has increased to 2 million points.
Jerrari has increased to 2 million points.
ScurK is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Terraprime is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
CTRLurself is a new millionaire with 1 million points.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Well done everyone, keep the points coming


----------



## LiLChris

Yay 9mil for me!


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13098824*
> Yay 9mil for me!


Congrats to you and everyone that reached a milestone.


----------



## soulster

woot! envious of sandy bridge power usage to achieve same ppd power as my i7


----------



## bluedevil

veblen has increased to 39 million points.
pbasil1 has increased to 9 million points.
FrozenW has increased to 4 million points.
Strider_2001 has increased to 4 million points.
amantonas has increased to 2 million points.
lizardtastegood has increased to 2 million points.


----------



## Strider_2001

Look out Chris...Im coming for you...


----------



## Behemoth777

Just hit 1 million!!!


----------



## staryoshi

Congrats!

Now take a seat!


----------



## bluedevil

Extreme_Newbie has increased to 60 million points.
SergeantHop has increased to 35 million points.
nckid4u has increased to 17 million points.
Scutzi128 has increased to 11 million points.
dropkickninja has increased to 11 million points.
SpcCdr has increased to 7 million points.
Riffster has increased to 7 million points.
waparson has increased to 5 million points.
metallicamaster3 has increased to 3 million points.
Rassa93 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Behemoth777 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.


----------



## dropkickninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;13134960*
> Extreme_Newbie has increased to 60 million points.
> SergeantHop has increased to 35 million points.
> nckid4u has increased to 17 million points.
> Scutzi128 has increased to 11 million points.
> dropkickninja has increased to 11 million points.
> SpcCdr has increased to 7 million points.
> Riffster has increased to 7 million points.
> waparson has increased to 5 million points.
> metallicamaster3 has increased to 3 million points.
> Rassa93 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
> Behemoth777 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.


----------



## mach1

I just hit my first million!


----------



## LiLChris

*kiwwanna has increased to 22 million points.

klaxian has increased to 7 million points.

bluedevil has increased to 6 million points.*


----------



## cait_0523

Chris i got 9 mill yesterday. just cause your next on the list you should still add me to your post


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13142946*
> *kiwwanna has increased to 22 million points.
> 
> klaxian has increased to 7 million points.
> 
> bluedevil has increased to 6 million points.*


Woot!

Here's another update!

_*veblen has increased to 40 million points.

Deeeebs has increased to 23 million points.

Klue22 has increased to 14 million points.

1337LutZ has increased to 5 million points.

obakemono has increased to 2 million points.

PulkPull is a new millionaire with 1 million points.

mott555 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
*_


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats everyone, keep up the good work


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 61 million points.

taeric has increased to 25 million points.

AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 22 million points.

MAD_JIHAD has increased to 16 million points.

KOBALT has increased to 7 million points.

Fremsen has increased to 5 million points.

egerds has increased to 5 million points.

cwoliver has increased to 3 million points.

DOGNUTZ has increased to 2 million points.

MAXX3.3_Esq has increased to 2 million points.

Lord_Xeb is a new millionaire with 1 million points.

waverider599 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## sweffymo

Congrats everyone!!!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

the font is progressively getting bigger lol i like seeing my name bigger than Deeeebs


----------



## bluedevil

*Lutro0 has increased to 18 million points.

ali7up has increased to 11 million points.

Heedehcheenuh has increased to 7 million points.

SS_Patrick has increased to 6 million points.

Desert_Rat has increased to 5 million points.

pflicht has increased to 2 million points.

Spike6792 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.

hbfs is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## SS_Patrick

Someone missed my 5 million thread

oh well


----------



## 0bit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick*


Someone missed my 5 million thread

oh well











Grats on 5 and 6.









I'm missing 4 and 6.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

YAY! congrats to everyone and to myself


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Congrats everyone and keep pushing forward..

Chuck D
Fold on...
Support Syrillian.....


----------



## hbfs

Woooo finally a million! I'm now retiring from folding, for the sake of the electricity bill. For everyone else, keep folding and good luck!


----------



## zodac

But the CC is in a couple of weeks!


----------



## bluedevil

*mklvotep has increased to 108 million points.

veblen has increased to 41 million points.

magenois has increased to 12 million points.

the.free.account has increased to 12 million points.

kremtok has increased to 10 million points.

zygrene has increased to 7 million points.

Argosy has increased to 7 million points.

koven has increased to 5 million points.

Spartan8 has increased to 4 million points.

Mjg1675 has increased to 4 million points.

Knoxis has increased to 2 million points.

Intangible is a new millionaire with 1 million points.

Skripka is a new millionaire with 1 million points.

Arsin is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Intangible

Hoooray


----------



## zodac

Gratz guys.


----------



## Mikezilla

I didn't even know I hit 5 mil until just a second ago before coming to this thread to complain about not being told.


----------



## Kevdog

Congrats to the Millionaires "Especially the First Timers"...


----------



## kremtok

Yay me!

After much pressure from the wife and electricity bills four to five times our pre-folding expenses, it's time for me to secure from 24/7 folding. I'll still do Chimp Challenge and possibly Foldathons and such, but I'm afraid my 50,000+ PPD will no longer be included in our team's total.

Thanks to you all for your support and help!


----------



## potitoos

Didn't that happen just as we were getting the program up and running again?


----------



## bluedevil

*sparky79 has increased to 15 million points.

Community_Project has increased to 9 million points.

copenhagen269 has increased to 7 million points.

couch_potato has increased to 6 million points.

alawadhi3000 has increased to 6 million points.

velocd has increased to 2 million points.

OldSkoolDisney is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## [March]

Gratz


----------



## ali7up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok;13215649*
> Yay me!
> 
> After much pressure from the wife and electricity bills four to five times our pre-folding expenses, it's time for me to secure from 24/7 folding. I'll still do Chimp Challenge and possibly Foldathons and such, but I'm afraid my 50,000+ PPD will no longer be included in our team's total.
> 
> Thanks to you all for your support and help!


I started folding with my farm, and i7-920 24/7 this month. Now i'm afraid to see my electricity bill when it comes.

Congrats to all the millionaires!


----------



## alawadhi3000

Congrats guys.


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 62 million points.
veblen has increased to 42 million points.
louze001 has increased to 42 million points.
SergeantHop has increased to 36 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 24 million points.
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 23 million points.
Bastiaan_NL has increased to 14 million points.
Digigami has increased to 12 million points.
mhwwdman has increased to 11 million points.
sid9671111 has increased to 11 million points.
X-Thumper-X has increased to 11 million points.
eollis has increased to 10 million points.
rancor-OCN has increased to 7 million points.
ounderfla69 has increased to 6 million points.
FannBlade_OCN has increased to 5 million points.
fat_italian_stallion has increased to 5 million points.
AnarchyBurger has increased to 4 million points.
JerseyDubbin has increased to 3 million points.
Gen has increased to 3 million points.
Versable has increased to 2 million points.
alowes has increased to 2 million points.
rushmore1205 has increased to 2 million points.
aroc91 has increased to 2 million points.
TheSchlaf is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
zelix is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
ryanmh is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## *the_beast*

Congrats everyone!!


----------



## zelix

Finally 1 mil, thank you guys









Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## max it

D'oh. I'm 7000 points from a million.








So close yet so far.


----------



## TheSchlaf

When do we get the little badge in our signature?

EDIT: NVM.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Well done everyone


----------



## zodac

Congratz all.


----------



## bluedevil

*Aku53 has increased to 14 million points.
Manixaist has increased to 13 million points.
Eveill has increased to 11 million points.
cait_0523 has increased to 10 million points.
stu. has increased to 7 million points.
Acid[]Killer has increased to 6 million points.
Lucas_Lamer has increased to 6 million points.
Strider_2001 has increased to 5 million points.
Zepheros has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats everyone, keep up the good work


----------



## bluedevil

_*Lutro0 has increased to 19 million points.
sks72 has increased to 15 million points.
pbasil1 has increased to 10 million points.
Monster34 has increased to 9 million points.
Maximus7651000 has increased to 6 million points.
pbpilot1025 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
PowerTrippin is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*_


----------



## Monster34

Awesome!


----------



## LuminatX

yayy, I just hit 1 million!! so excited haha.


----------



## Kevdog

Way to fold...Rock On....


----------



## LuminatX

how do i get that folding millionaire badge?


----------



## zodac

Wait until the site updates; happens once a day.


----------



## LuminatX

Oh ok, thanks!


----------



## robbo2

Last time I folded for OCN I was in the top 50 I think. Looked at my stats recently I'm 300 and something. Amazing to see how many millionaires have come through


----------



## max it

Whew, finally here too. 1000000 points. And I just got my [email protected] lanyard the other day. Finally something to carry my Patriot Rage with. Fits the colour scheme too. Awesome. Fold on guys!


----------



## tismon

Huzzah, 4 mil. Keep it up everyone!

I need to get a second comp at some point. I have two cards lying around and would love a server to play with.


----------



## metroidfreak

3 million!!


----------



## bluedevil

*mklvotep has increased to 109 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 63 million points.
OCNChimpin has increased to 59 million points.
veblen has increased to 43 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 25 million points.
Scutzi128 has increased to 12 million points.
ali7up has increased to 12 million points.
dropkickninja has increased to 12 million points.
ca-cycleworks.com has increased to 9 million points.
Exidous has increased to 9 million points.
jmcmtank has increased to 7 million points.
austinb324 has increased to 7 million points.
the_beast has increased to 6 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 6 million points.
tismon has increased to 4 million points.
Lampen has increased to 4 million points.
Metroidfreak has increased to 3 million points.
Amang has increased to 3 million points.
Clox has increased to 2 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 2 million points.
Sethy666 has increased to 2 million points.
giganews35 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
selectstriker2 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
jick is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Mr.Zergling is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
My_Arms_Stuck is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
LuminatX is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Caleal is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## zodac

O_O

Nice run up to the CC guys.


----------



## Sethy666

Must fold moare!


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 59 million points.
SergeantHop has increased to 37 million points.
the.free.account has increased to 13 million points.
jmcmtank has increased to 7 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 6 million points.
Bal3Wolf has increased to 5 million points.
Amang has increased to 3 million points.
mach1 has increased to 2 million points.
selectstriker2 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Arksniper is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Kevdog

:band:


----------



## mach1

2 mil! The millions are coming quicker and quicker...


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 64 million points.
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 24 million points.
nckid4u has increased to 18 million points.
punkrock has increased to 13 million points.
Dan17z has increased to 6 million points.
Wabbits has increased to 6 million points.
rx7racer has increased to 4 million points.
adenflorian has increased to 2 million points.
____ is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## 0bit

Grats guys.


----------



## DullBoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;13276909*
> *
> Acid[]Killer has increased to 6 million points.
> *










I haven't been home in a while


----------



## bluedevil

*455buick has increased to 79 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 20 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 18 million points.
omega17 has increased to 6 million points.
DeadSkull has increased to 4 million points.
whitehat2009 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
willhemmens is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## omega17




----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 60 million points.
veblen has increased to 44 million points.
mklvotep has increased to 110 million points.
LiLChris has increased to 10 million points.
copenhagen269 has increased to 8 million points.
SS_Patrick has increased to 7 million points.
madcowdis has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## zodac

Go on Chimpin!


----------



## omega17

Congrats Chimpin!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Dont forget the others









Keep up the good work guys


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 61 million points.
Bastiaan_NL has increased to 15 million points.
Klue22 has increased to 15 million points.
behappy has increased to 6 million points.*


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


*OCNChimpin has increased to 61 million points.
*


1 mil in 12 hours... we need to pick it up in the next 24...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


*
Bastiaan_NL has increased to 15 million points.
Klue22 has increased to 15 million points.
behappy has increased to 6 million points.*












Grats behappy








@ Klue22, well done mate, it was a nice fight


----------



## bluedevil

Here we go!
*
mklvotep has increased to 112 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 65 million points.
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 25 million points.
Eveill has increased to 12 million points.
Atom has increased to 11 million points.
Nude_Lewd_Man has increased to 11 million points.
homeworkfolder has increased to 10 million points.
cc_brandon has increased to 10 million points.
ounderfla69 has increased to 7 million points.
Compaddict has increased to 5 million points.
psp4ever has increased to 3 million points.
Sov90 has increased to 3 million points.
andrews has increased to 2 million points.
Tunapiano has increased to 2 million points.
pez910 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## ipod4ever

yessssssss me to 3 million


----------



## bluedevil

*Wannabe_OC has increased to 47 million points.
SergeantHop has increased to 38 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 26 million points.
ali7up has increased to 13 million points.
crazyap7 has increased to 8 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 7 million points.
Velathawen has increased to 5 million points.
lawrencendlw has increased to 5 million points.
rurushu has increased to 4 million points.
BlackWS6 has increased to 3 million points.
tha808evangelist is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
MADDOG7771 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## zodac

Gratz guys.


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 66 million points.
Wannabe_OC has increased to 47 million points.
veblen has increased to 45 million points.
SergeantHop has increased to 38 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 27 million points.
Jarble has increased to 22 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 21 million points.
mhwwdman has increased to 12 million points.
69BBNova has increased to 10 million points.
austinb324 has increased to 8 million points.
klaxian has increased to 8 million points.
Strat79 has increased to 7 million points.
AnarchyBurger has increased to 5 million points.
HobieCat has increased to 5 million points.
Velathawen has increased to 5 million points.
lawrencendlw has increased to 5 million points.
kcuestag has increased to 4 million points.
StarYoshi has increased to 3 million points.
rushmore1205 has increased to 3 million points.
Yumyums is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
a2hopper is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
XPD541 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*

Great work everyone!


----------



## kcuestag

w0000t 4 million! 5 million should be in no time!


----------



## HobieCat

Wow, thats's a big list. 5 million for me


----------



## bluedevil

*franz has increased to 18 million points.
copenhagen269 has increased to 9 million points.*

The short list!


----------



## Copenhagen269

Come on 10 Million !


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Copenhagen269;13597212*
> Come on 10 Million !


get off my threat list! you've been chasing me for months... hunting me like an animal...


----------



## Strider_2001

Spoiler Alert....

Strider_2001 hit 6 million points...

Dat boi be on FIRE!!!


----------



## bluedevil

*louze001 has increased to 43 million points.
K092084 has increased to 41 million points.
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 26 million points.
nckid4u has increased to 19 million points.
ftw_420 has increased to 18 million points.
MAD_JIHAD has increased to 17 million points.
Klue22 has increased to 16 million points.
Manixaist has increased to 14 million points.
Community_Project has increased to 10 million points.
SS_Patrick has increased to 8 million points.
stu. has increased to 8 million points.
Maximus7651000 has increased to 7 million points.
couch_potato has increased to 7 million points.
Strider_2001 has increased to 6 million points.
pflicht has increased to 3 million points.
robbo2 has increased to 3 million points.
Hog1911 has increased to 3 million points.
killerquag has increased to 2 million points.
matroska is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Falconkaji is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
kevikev is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## sweffymo

Good job, guys!


----------



## ali7up

congrats!


----------



## matroska

my first million badge!!


----------



## Couch Potato

YEAH! 7,000,000.
Now where is my damn monkey badge.







j/k


----------



## mike44njdevils

This update that just happened pushed me to the point where I'll get my own thread WAHOO!!!!!


----------



## *the_beast*

Grats guys. Love these HUGE updates!


----------



## Deeeebs

I should be sneaking in my 28th million'th tonight sometime. SSSHHHhhh don't tell AMD_sli_Guru...









BTW congrats all.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

nice deeeebs







and thanks all and congrats all!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Hit 3mil yesterday or early this morning


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better;13632616*
> Hit 3mil yesterday or early this morning


Atta boy







I turned 5 million not long ago...


----------



## killerquag

Sweet! 2 Mil! Thanks all!


----------



## Ruckol1

Just hit my 1 million mark on my last update..


----------



## bluedevil

*SergeantHop has increased to 39 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 28 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 22 million points.
sstnt has increased to 19 million points.
ali7up has increased to 14 million points.
the.free.account has increased to 14 million points.
Scutzi128 has increased to 13 million points.
eloverton2 has increased to 10 million points.
mike44njdevils has increased to 5 million points.
biglaz has increased to 4 million points.
Dolledirk has increased to 3 million points.
Zhanger has increased to 3 million points.
silentbravo has increased to 3 million points.
MrMojo has increased to 2 million points.
quantran is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
TheGodofIris is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Ruckol1 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
VirFerox is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## zodac

Bumper update!


----------



## Kevdog

OH YEAH....18 at a time.....Nice Job PEEPS.....


----------



## Iris

Just hit my first million!


----------



## matroska

Cheers to the all the millionaires! and Thnx


----------



## kwantran

Yay! millionaire! I feel so cool now. =]


----------



## Flying Toilet

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=533855

Just became a millionaire after the update


----------



## Iris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flying Toilet;13644545*
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=533855
> 
> Just became a millionaire after the update












Oh and btw i passed you up, bro


----------



## Flying Toilet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iris;13647796*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and btw i passed you up, bro


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-

just kidding. Congrats


----------



## Deeeebs

Woohoo im going to be in two updates in a row i maybe... only need 200k till i sneak in million number 29! Still hope AMD_sli_Guru hasnt seen me pulling away from him yet...


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 67 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 29 million points.
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 27 million points.
Beeiilll has increased to 5 million points.
wierdo124 has increased to 5 million points.
boydyboyd has increased to 3 million points.
mach1 has increased to 3 million points.
Crabid is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Flyingtoilet is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
NITRO1250 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## mach1

3m!!!


----------



## NITRO1250

I am so excited! I finally got my 2 folding boxes tweaked at my office so now I'm cranking out the good points for what I can do! I'm proud to have worked so hard to get this 1 million and now the next one should be less stress free and time intensive


----------



## robbo2

Congrats everyone


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


*
eollis has increased to 10 million points.
*


I missed my own 10 million milestone.


----------



## matroska

congratz all!


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd;13672416*
> I missed my own 10 million milestone.


Congrats buddy!


----------



## bluedevil

*KOBALT has increased to 8 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 8 million points.
dave12 has increased to 5 million points.
Dissentience is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
DayoftheGreek is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Woo!


----------



## Dissentience




----------



## matroska

Congratz!

Very nice PPD Dissentience!!


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


*KOBALT has increased to 8 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 8 million points.
dave12 has increased to 5 million points.
Dissentience is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
DayoftheGreek is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## OCTDBADBRO

Grats Myself 7,023,694 points
link


----------



## Kalend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


*SergeantHop has increased to 39 million points.
VirFerox is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


I need more computing power. Sheesh, that is humbling to say the least.


----------



## bluedevil

Sorry for the lack of an update, having an slight issue with the tracking server.







This update is to the best of my abilities atm.

*mklvotep has increased to 113 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 68 million points.
SergeantHop has increased to 40 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 30 million points.
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 28 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 24 million points.
ftw_420 has increased to 19 million points.
Klue22 has increased to 17 million points.
ali7up has increased to 15 million points.
dropkickninja has increased to 13 million points.
Atom has increased to 12 million points.
cait_0523 has increased to 11 million points.
ca-cycleworks.com has increased to 10 million points.
Exidous has increased to 10 million points.
SS_Patrick has increased to 9 million points.
CHUNKYBOWSER has increased to 8 million points.
zygrene has increased to 8 million points.
ounderfla69 has increased to 8 million points.
jmcmtank has increased to 8 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 7 million points.
alawadhi3000 has increased to 7 million points.
behappy has increased to 7 million points.
jcharlesr75 has increased to 7 million points.
Vibe21 has increased to 6 million points.
koven has increased to 6 million points.
Woop has increased to 6 million points.
kcuestag has increased to 5 million points.
rurushu has increased to 5 million points.
Amang has increased to 4 million points.
robbo2 has increased to 4 million points.
MAXX3.3_Esq has increased to 3 million points.
WvoulfeXX has increased to 3 million points.
M3C.CA has increased to 3 million points.
amantonas has increased to 3 million points.
johnfold4sci is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Mike597 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Tom1121 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;13747790*
> Sorry for the lack of an update, having an slight issue with the tracking server.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This update is to the best of my abilities atm.
> 
> *
> johnfold4sci is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
> *


Thanks for the update bluedevil, I appreciate it. I tried twice to get anybody to give a **** in the lounge with no luck.

Congrats to all the millionaires!!!


----------



## ali7up

Congrats to all!


----------



## Kevdog

37 Congratulations.......WoW........Impressive ......Nice Job


----------



## Digigami

Wow huge update! Congrats to all the millionairs!


----------



## WvoulfeXX

Yay go team go!!


----------



## OCTDBADBRO

Grats myself 8 Million points!


----------



## 0bit

Grats on the new milestones everyone.


----------



## jjsoviet

One million for me!


----------



## Ruckol1

Can I get my millionaire icon thingy







?


----------



## robbo2

Ruckol they do that when they update the stats on OCN. Usually once a day I believe.

Edit: What are the chances that it would happen as I typed that. Congratulations!


----------



## bluedevil

*mklvotep has increased to 114 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 69 million points.
K092084 has increased to 42 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 32 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 25 million points.
Klue22 has increased to 18 million points.
Manixaist has increased to 15 million points.
Scutzi128 has increased to 14 million points.
Eveill has increased to 13 million points.
sid9671111 has increased to 12 million points.
copenhagen269 has increased to 10 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 9 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 8 million points.
0bit has increased to 7 million points.
Kevdog has increased to 6 million points.
1337LutZ has increased to 6 million points.
Hog1911 has increased to 4 million points.
codejunki has increased to 4 million points.
mach1 has increased to 4 million points.
h33b has increased to 3 million points.
alowes has increased to 3 million points.
Knoxis has increased to 3 million points.
rederdustwar has increased to 3 million points.
ScurK has increased to 2 million points.
Caleal has increased to 2 million points.
sweffymo has increased to 2 million points.
kevikev has increased to 2 million points.
Arni90 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
jjsoviet is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Slappa is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Coopa88 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
rmp459 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Kevdog

WU HU Thanks *bluedevil*, Congrats to everyone.....


----------



## sweffymo

Awwww yeah!


----------



## juano

Congratulations to all the millionaires!!!


----------



## matroska

Congratz all!


----------



## bluedevil

*SergeantHop has increased to 41 million points.
nckid4u has increased to 20 million points.
ali7up has increased to 16 million points.
playboy4u2nv has increased to 13 million points.
Jamanious has increased to 6 million points.
TheBlademaster01 has increased to 2 million points.
thisischuck01 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Alatar is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Alatar

thanks


----------



## juano

Congratulations everyone.

Alatar, you're on my thread list, passing me in 3.3 weeks, I need to OC moar!


----------



## thisischuck01

Thanks!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;13835775*
> Congratulations everyone.
> 
> Alatar, you're on my thread list, passing me in 3.3 weeks, I need to OC moar!










oh you just wait!


----------



## robbo2

Congratulations everyone on the list


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar;13837023*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh you just wait!


I don't know... even with your mighty 590 (pssshhh) you're only getting 7k more PPD than me. I might be able to match that when I take my CPU from 4Ghz, to 4.6-4.8Ghz here pretty soon. Should get atleast another 5K out of that if not 7K so it should be a pretty good fight, for a good cause too.


----------



## OCTDBADBRO

ill accept your challenge juano... btw just hit 9,001,634 points


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 70 million points.
SergeantHop has increased to 41 million points.
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 29 million points.
taeric has increased to 27 million points.
ftw_420 has increased to 20 million points.
ali7up has increased to 16 million points.
playboy4u2nv has increased to 13 million points.
austinb324 has increased to 9 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 9 million points.
Jamanious has increased to 6 million points.*


----------



## juano

I don't think that's fair OCTBADBRO









These updates are coming in fast now, congratulations everybody!


----------



## matroska

So many millionaires...









Congratz everyone!


----------



## bluedevil

*louze001 has increased to 44 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 33 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 26 million points.
sstnt has increased to 20 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 20 million points.
Klue22 has increased to 19 million points.
Digigami has increased to 13 million points.
mhwwdman has increased to 13 million points.
Nude_Lewd_Man has increased to 12 million points.
cait_0523 has increased to 12 million points.
Community_Project has increased to 11 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 10 million points.
CHUNKYBOWSER has increased to 9 million points.
stu. has increased to 9 million points.
klaxian has increased to 9 million points.
Maximus7651000 has increased to 8 million points.
Acid[]Killer has increased to 7 million points.
robbo2 has increased to 5 million points.
repo_man has increased to 5 million points.
BigDaddyK_UK has increased to 5 million points.
JFuss has increased to 3 million points.
tq2353 has increased to 3 million points.
yomama9388 has increased to 3 million points.
ErBall has increased to 3 million points.
Mike597 has increased to 2 million points.
Nebulae has increased to 2 million points.
justarealguy has increased to 2 million points.
Falconkaji has increased to 2 million points.
giganews35 has increased to 2 million points.
koekmeister is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
BADG3R is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
the_original_beast is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
torquejunky is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## nckid4u

I thought 10, 20, 30, etc million warranted a dedicated thread?


----------



## mach1

Congrats everyone!


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nckid4u;13879383*
> I thought 10, 20, 30, etc million warranted a dedicated thread?


I stopped doing them due to a number of reasons.

1. People generally don't respond much to them.
2. They clutter up the [email protected] section.
3. Big folders would have 2 or more open threads at a time. (see #2)
4. Members were/are taking it into there own hands and creating self threads. (again see #2)


----------



## Dissentience

Wow, huge update! Way to go guys!
I will have 2 mil in about 2 hours


----------



## juano

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## torquejunky

Congrats guys


----------



## BADG3R

Hitting 1 million points is strangely exciting. Congrats everyone!


----------



## bluedevil

*mklvotep has increased to 115 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 34 million points.
Atom has increased to 13 million points.
cc_brandon has increased to 12 million points.
sizzzle has increased to 6 million points.
mach1 has increased to 5 million points.
velocd has increased to 3 million points.
Dissentience has increased to 2 million points.
unexpectedly is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
audioxbliss is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## nckid4u

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


I stopped doing them due to a number of reasons.

1. People generally don't respond much to them.
2. They clutter up the [email protected] section.
3. Big folders would have 2 or more open threads at a time. (see #2)
4. Members were/are taking it into there own hands and creating self threads. (again see #2)


Thanks for the explaination.


----------



## Kevdog

Way to go New Millionaires, and Congrats to all......


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 71 million points.
K092084 has increased to 43 million points.
SergeantHop has increased to 42 million points.
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 30 million points.
MAD_JIHAD has increased to 18 million points.
ali7up has increased to 17 million points.
SS_Patrick has increased to 10 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 10 million points.
Strider_2001 has increased to 7 million points.
lawrencendlw has increased to 6 million points.
kcuestag has increased to 6 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 4 million points.
ezekiel_08 has increased to 4 million points.
drew630 has increased to 3 million points.
PapaSmurf69 has increased to 3 million points.
Captain_cannonfodder has increased to 2 million points.
FatalPerfection is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Deathshad is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
98SonomaMan is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Syrillians_Army is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## SS_Patrick

Congrats to all of you


----------



## Deeeebs

^5 peeps


----------



## SmasherBasher




----------



## matroska

Congratz millionaires


----------



## kcuestag

w00000t 6 million!









10 million should be here in no time!


----------



## Digigami

congrats everyone!


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 35 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 27 million points.
Scutzi128 has increased to 15 million points.
Finrond has increased to 9 million points.
AnarchyBurger has increased to 6 million points.
rurushu has increased to 6 million points.
cwoliver has increased to 4 million points.
kevikev has increased to 3 million points.
808MP5 has increased to 3 million points.
jesse1053 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Atraps is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
nz_nails is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Demented is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
vladsinger is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## nz_nails

Yay go me









And congrats to others


----------



## zodac

Gratz gents.


----------



## juano

Congratulations to all the millionaires and the people in the most recent update need to go out and buy a lottery ticket. Even if it was just 10 characters and a smiley I've never seen anything like that^


----------



## robbo2

Well done everyone


----------



## Kevdog

Gratz gents.







....................................*copies zodac*


----------



## Demented

Yay! I was so proud to see my new badge...


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 72 million points.
sks72 has increased to 16 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 11 million points.
ounderfla69 has increased to 9 million points.
Argosy has increased to 8 million points.
Mjs has increased to 7 million points.
omega17 has increased to 7 million points.
jagz is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
TheReaperWaits is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Ketleer is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Sonic-Boom is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
rocketman331 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Mr.Steve is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Ikem is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## OCTDBADBRO

I believe i was never congrats on 11 mil?








11,140,140 points and my badge still says 10 million


----------



## *the_beast*

7 new millionaires







Congrats everyone!!


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;13961984*
> *
> jagz is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
> *












I get the 580 tomorrow too.. Good stuff.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCTDBADBRO;13962149*
> I believe i was never congrats on 11 mil?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11,140,140 points and my badge still says 10 million


Yeah... doesn't seem you were, and I can't find your name in the emails either.









As for the badge, once you hit 10mil it goes up in 5mil increments.


----------



## bluedevil

*k4m1k4z3 has increased to 21 million points.
ca-cycleworks.com has increased to 11 million points.
JEK3 has increased to 10 million points.
zygrene has increased to 9 million points.
Mjg1675 has increased to 5 million points.
Eagle_Scout_3/31/09 has increased to 3 million points.
Caleal has increased to 3 million points.
battlenut has increased to 3 million points.
matroska has increased to 2 million points.
Oneironaut is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
rmyers83 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Lutro0

Congrates to all!


----------



## sweffymo

Nice job everybody!


----------



## Deeeebs

Moar!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13964519*
> As for the badge, once you hit 10mil it goes up in 5mil increments.


Not happening here... Mine should show 35!


----------



## juano

Grats to all the millionaires!

Deeeebs I think it goes by tens after 30, could be wrong though.


----------



## zodac

It's 1-9mil, then:

10
15
20
25
30
40
50
75
100


----------



## Deeeebs

weak


----------



## juano

Tell me about it, if it were up to me it would go by .5 millions or whatever else is the most significant figure to me at the time.


----------



## zodac

That's just it; 1 mil is significant for people with less than 10 million, but when you get to 15/20, 1 mil doesn't mean all that much. 5 mil is a better milestone.


----------



## juano

Yea I understand that I was just being a smart aleck and saying that we should do it by whatever currently works best for me, which right now would be 1.5 million because that's where I'm at, then next week we should do it by 1.7 million etc.


----------



## matroska

YAY!! 2 millions!









Congrtaz to all other millionaires


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

gratz to all the millionaires! i'll be at 4million tomorrow (24th)







I can haz happy? I still think it is great when I reach a .5 mil milestone, although I admit its not the same anymore lol. Oh and I also pass Z tomorrow







hehe

-edit-
Just realized that I've also hit 600 posts! Hurray! now onto my 1K milestone! LMAO! and I have 18 rep... 17 to go till i can finally post in the classifieds! wait, it took me almost 4 years to get to 18...







I dont like that trend...


----------



## Ketleer

:wheee:1 million!


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ketleer;13998438*
> :wheee:1 million!


----------



## Velathawen

Grats! Hopefully it is the first of many to come!


----------



## bluedevil

*mklvotep has increased to 116 million points.
louze001 has increased to 45 million points.
SergeantHop has increased to 43 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 36 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 28 million points.
ali7up has increased to 18 million points.
cait_0523 has increased to 13 million points.
copenhagen269 has increased to 11 million points.
homeworkfolder has increased to 11 million points.
jmcmtank has increased to 9 million points.
Strat79 has increased to 8 million points.
robbo2 has increased to 6 million points.
daikerjohn has increased to 5 million points.
onions has increased to 5 million points.
biglaz has increased to 5 million points.
pflicht has increased to 4 million points.
Spike6792 has increased to 2 million points.
NITRO1250 has increased to 2 million points.
morencyam is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Kevdog

Congrats!!!..&..Fold On!!!!!


----------



## Capwn

:/ Looks like they aren't sticking with what they said in the OP at all..
Quote:


> In an effort to tidy up the Forum, instead of posting a "Congrats" thread for every million, we will only post a new thread for 1/5/10/15/20/etc milestones.


Looks like even the new millionaires are getting buried in this crap thread, that never even gets updated... Figures.


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Think you need to read the last few pages for example... Updates are posted often....

Even new threads are being created for millionaires sometimes...

Most recent one... http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...million-f.html


----------



## Velathawen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;13999975*
> :/ Looks like they aren't sticking with what they said in the OP at all..
> 
> Looks like even the new millionaires are getting buried in this crap thread, that never even gets updated... Figures.


As the section you quoted states, the objective is to reduce clutter. Grouping up multiple members together reduces the net amount of posts needed to congratulate them. Just wait and you will get recognized for your efforts eventually.


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;13999975*
> Looks like even the new millionaires are getting buried in this crap thread, that never even gets updated... Figures.


at least we got our badges, capwn







...gratz btw

perhaps bluedevil was just busy this weekend and he will catch us up soon...patience...


----------



## bluedevil

*mklvotep has increased to 116 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 73 million points.
louze001 has increased to 45 million points.
SergeantHop has increased to 43 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 36 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 28 million points.
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 31 million points.
Klue22 has increased to 20 million points.
ali7up has increased to 18 million points.
cait_0523 has increased to 13 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 12 million points.
homeworkfolder has increased to 11 million points.
copenhagen269 has increased to 11 million points.
SS_Patrick has increased to 11 million points.
eloverton2 has increased to 11 million points.
urgrandpasdog has increased to 10 million points.
jmcmtank has increased to 9 million points.
0bit has increased to 8 million points.
alawadhi3000 has increased to 8 million points.
Strat79 has increased to 8 million points.
AnarchyBurger has increased to 7 million points.
mike44njdevils has increased to 6 million points.
mach1 has increased to 6 million points.
Velathawen has increased to 6 million points.
robbo2 has increased to 6 million points.
daikerjohn has increased to 5 million points.
onions has increased to 5 million points.
biglaz has increased to 5 million points.
pflicht has increased to 4 million points.
MAXX3.3_Esq has increased to 4 million points.
NITRO1250 has increased to 2 million points.
sxsilver has increased to 2 million points.
Spike6792 has increased to 2 million points.
morencyam is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
curve_in is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
gboeds is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Capwn is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


:/ Looks like they aren't sticking with what they said in the OP at all..

Looks like even the new millionaires are getting buried in this crap thread, that never even gets updated... Figures.


I hope you know, I can't eat breath and sleep OCN all day long every day like some of us can. I have a family to take care of, a job to work 48hrs plus at, and eventually I have a few days off. Of which was this past weekend. I needed to get a bit of things done, so please cut me a break, as I am the only one doing updates.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gboeds*


at least we got our badges, capwn







...gratz btw

perhaps bluedevil was just busy this weekend and he will catch us up soon...patience...


That I have.


----------



## gboeds

YAY!


----------



## alawadhi3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


I hope you know, I can't eat breath and sleep OCN all day long every day like some of us can. I have a family to take care of, a job to work 48hrs plus at, and eventually I have a few days off. Of which was this past weekend. I needed to get a bit of things done, so please cut me a break, as I am the only one doing updates.


Thanks. Your work here is appreciated.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

HOLY COW!!! that's a lot of people!







Congrats to every single one of you!


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alawadhi3000*


Thanks. Your work here is appreciated.










Thanks


----------



## Lutro0

Good Job everyone, and bluedevil we appreciate what you do. =)


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lutro0*


Good Job everyone, and bluedevil we appreciate what you do. =)


I appreciate everyones positive feedback.


----------



## bluedevil

*Digigami has increased to 14 million points.
Riffster has increased to 9 million points.
TheGodofIris has increased to 2 million points.
TheSchlaf has increased to 2 million points.
Burns331 has increased to 2 million points.*

Great work everyone!


----------



## Kevdog

My Gawd, been a heck of a lot of Millionaires today....Congrats Y'all...


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 37 million points.
nckid4u has increased to 21 million points.
Kevdog has increased to 7 million points.
Andy91947 has increased to 3 million points.
ColdFusionWi has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Wannabe_OC has increased to 48 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 38 million points.
crazyap7 has increased to 9 million points.*


----------



## gboeds

gratz guys!

Deeeebs! back to back days?!?!? Awesome!


----------



## Kevdog

Hot Diggity Damn Thank You Mr. bluedevil.....


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gboeds*


gratz guys!

Deeeebs! back to back days?!?!? Awesome!


Expect a lot more back to backs now. I am also expecting to see some of my millions being skipped on the announcements since they are racking up so quickly now!! LOL


----------



## bluedevil

*mklvotep has increased to 117 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 74 million points.
SergeantHop has increased to 44 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 29 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 12 million points.
Hog1911 has increased to 5 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 5 million points.
zodac has increased to 4 million points.
Zhanger has increased to 4 million points.
Shrapner has increased to 3 million points.
enfluenza is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Bavarianblessed is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 39 million points.
mach1 has increased to 7 million points.
lawrencendlw has increased to 7 million points.
Dissentience has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## gboeds




----------



## Kevdog

Awesome folding People.....









Edit: Deeeebs is gonna need his own "Gotta Nuther Million" thread..


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog;14081227*
> Awesome folding People.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Deeeebs is gonna need his own "Gotta Nuther Million" thread..


LOL you even spelled it how I would too!


----------



## bluedevil

*K092084 has increased to 44 million points.
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 32 million points.
ali7up has increased to 19 million points.
cait_0523 has increased to 14 million points.
SS_Patrick has increased to 12 million points.
X-Thumper-X has increased to 12 million points.
rurushu has increased to 7 million points.
rushmore1205 has increased to 4 million points.
stren has increased to 2 million points.
HAF_wit has increased to 2 million points.
noobfikt is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
_s3v3n_ is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
thad0ctor is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
ElementR is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Substate is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


*K092084 has increased to 44 million points.
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 32 million points.
ali7up has increased to 19 million points.
cait_0523 has increased to 14 million points.
SS_Patrick has increased to 12 million points.
X-Thumper-X has increased to 12 million points.
rurushu has increased to 7 million points.
rushmore1205 has increased to 4 million points.
stren has increased to 2 million points.
HAF_wit has increased to 2 million points.
noobfikt is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
_s3v3n_ is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
thad0ctor is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
ElementR is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Substate is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


you beat me to it!

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/awards/c...or.1002615.jpg

it took a while but it well worth it, how do I get the post bit?


----------



## *the_beast*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


you beat me to it!

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/awards/c...or.1002615.jpg

it took a while but it well worth it, how do I get the post bit?


Follow the OP here.


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 40 million points.
Psycho666 has increased to 15 million points.
behappy has increased to 8 million points.
matroska has increased to 3 million points.
ndoggfromhell has increased to 3 million points.
infinteRecursion is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## matroska

Congratz to me and all other millionaires!


----------



## ali7up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


*K092084 has increased to 44 million points.
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 32 million points.
ali7up has increased to 19 million points.
cait_0523 has increased to 14 million points.
SS_Patrick has increased to 12 million points.
X-Thumper-X has increased to 12 million points.
rurushu has increased to 7 million points.
rushmore1205 has increased to 4 million points.
stren has increased to 2 million points.
HAF_wit has increased to 2 million points.
noobfikt is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
_s3v3n_ is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
thad0ctor is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
ElementR is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Substate is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


Congrats to everybody.....don't know way my badge still says 15 million.


----------



## *the_beast*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


It's 1-9mil, then:

10
15
20
25
30
40
50
75
100



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ali7up*


Congrats to everybody.....don't know way my badge still says 15 million.












Congrats everyone!!


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 75 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 30 million points.
punkrock has increased to 14 million points.
austinb324 has increased to 10 million points.
stu. has increased to 10 million points.
AnarchyBurger has increased to 8 million points.
BlackWS6 has increased to 4 million points.
boydyboyd has increased to 4 million points.
kevikev has increased to 4 million points.
WonderMutt is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Boyboyd

Yeah I did









Thanks.


----------



## bluedevil

*dropkickninja has increased to 14 million points.
lordikon has increased to 14 million points.
Eveill has increased to 14 million points.
Maximus7651000 has increased to 9 million points.
HobieCat has increased to 6 million points.
Dolledirk has increased to 4 million points.
Deathshad has increased to 2 million points.
Bonz has increased to 2 million points.
hertz9753 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## HobieCat

Yay, 6 million









Congrats everyone


----------



## bluedevil

*mklvotep has increased to 118 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 23 million points.
Amang has increased to 5 million points.
Caleal has increased to 4 million points.
Syrillians_Army has increased to 3 million points.
TheBlademaster01 has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*SergeantHop has increased to 45 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 41 million points.
Manixaist has increased to 17 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 13 million points.
cc_brandon has increased to 13 million points.
awa1990 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## zodac

Congratz gents.


----------



## Deeeebs

Thanks cousin IT!


----------



## bluedevil

*ftw_420 has increased to 21 million points.
playboy4u2nv has increased to 14 million points.
doritos93 has increased to 6 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 76 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 31 million points.
Pccstudent has increased to 12 million points.
OverK1LL has increased to 7 million points.
velocd has increased to 4 million points.
giganews35 has increased to 3 million points.
XPD541 has increased to 2 million points.
dinkledork is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Kevdog

Holy Cow Batman........You guys are Kicking Arse


----------



## juano

Gratz to all the millionaires.


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 42 million points.
sid9671111 has increased to 13 million points.
Exidous has increased to 11 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*biglaz has increased to 6 million points.
Caz is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Kevdog

Awesome !


----------



## bluedevil

*nitteo has increased to 33 million points.
ali7up has increased to 20 million points.
Digigami has increased to 15 million points.
Community_Project has increased to 12 million points.
ounderfla69 has increased to 10 million points.
ezekiel_08 has increased to 6 million points.
Falconkaji has increased to 3 million points
Mr.Zergling has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## juano

Gratz to all the millionaires, I should be at 2 million within a week.


----------



## bluedevil

*MAD_JIHAD has increased to 19 million points.
ALUCARDVPR is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 33 million points.
cait_0523 has increased to 15 million points.
lawrencendlw has increased to 8 million points.
Woop has increased to 7 million points.
tismon has increased to 5 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*mklvotep has increased to 119 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 43 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 14 million points.
AnarchyBurger has increased to 9 million points.
mach1 has increased to 8 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Lutro0 has increased to 32 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 24 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 14 million points.
eloverton2 has increased to 12 million points.
Finrond has increased to 10 million points.
alowes has increased to 4 million points.
Irisservice has increased to 2 million points.
not2bad is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## juano

Congratulations to all the millionaires!























We need more people in here congratulating them, and I'm not just saying that because I hit 2 million later today/tomorrow.


----------



## Wiremaster

Quite true. I think it gets to be a bit much pretty fast. I used to, I just can't keep up anymore.


----------



## alawadhi3000

Grats guys.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiremaster;14245414*
> Quite true. I think it gets to be a bit much pretty fast. I used to, I just can't keep up anymore.


Now you know how I feel!

Oh well....*goes off to get ready the next update*


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 77 million points.
SergeantHop has increased to 46 million points.
K092084 has increased to 45 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 44 million points.
0bit has increased to 9 million points.
alawadhi3000 has increased to 9 million points.
robbo2 has increased to 7 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 6 million points.
madcowdis has increased to 3 million points.
Wiremaster has increased to 2 million points.
audioxbliss has increased to 2 million points.
johnfold4sci has increased to 2 million points.
Dimaggio1103 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Shub is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*

Congrats everyone!


----------



## 0bit

Grats guys and thanks bluedevil for all your hard work.


----------



## Deeeebs

Gratz everyone.

Maybe we could get this automated? Maybe creat an OCN_Bot account to handle it. Through an email and script or something. I'm no programmer but just a thought.


----------



## darksun20

*Congrats everyone!!*


----------



## matroska

Congratz everyone!


----------



## A_Blind_Man

wow i can't believe i didn't even notice until just now that i was a folding millionaire.

Grats everyone!


----------



## Strat79

I finally took Zodac's advice from the original post and stepped it up a notch. I should break the top 20 producers in the next few days. At 62K atm with just the 2600K and 920 doing bigadv. I will probably put the PHII x4 back to folding, I gave it to my 90 year old grandma that has cancer and she is all for it of course. That should put me very close to the ~68K or so for the top 20. I always have the SR-2 on the backburner if I really want to push some PPD but I try to keep it free for my video/3D editing. Plus my power bill(and heat) is getting crazy again, with the dually going it would be nuts this time of the year.

Kind of off-topic but what are the requirements for the big-bigadv WU's in linux? I was thinking of trying it out with the 2600K instead of normal linux bigadv that it is running atm. I know the tricks to get it to run on the 2600K but what speeds are roughly required and how much playing room would I have at 4.7Ghz to make the deadline. I do light work on it a couple hours a night. Just web browsing mostly. Would it still be possible to make the deadlines and would it be worth it over normal bigadv considering I will be using the computer a little each night?


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 78 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 45 million points.
ali7up has increased to 21 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 15 million points.
ca-cycleworks.com has increased to 12 million points.
copenhagen269 has increased to 12 million points.
jmcmtank has increased to 10 million points.
Strat79 has increased to 9 million points.
0bit has increased to 9 million points.
rurushu has increased to 8 million points.
Syrillians_Army has increased to 4 million points.
stren has increased to 3 million points.
cchun39 has increased to 2 million points.
vanilla_eitz has increased to 2 million points.
hertz9753 has increased to 2 million points.
rokr is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
darksun20 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
empnero is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## darksun20

Woot, lets go 2 million!!!


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strat79*


I finally took Zodac's advice from the original post and stepped it up a notch. I should break the top 20 producers in the next few days. At 62K atm with just the 2600K and 920 doing bigadv. I will probably put the PHII x4 back to folding, I gave it to my 90 year old grandma that has cancer and she is all for it of course. That should put me very close to the ~68K or so for the top 20. I always have the SR-2 on the backburner if I really want to push some PPD but I try to keep it free for my video/3D editing. Plus my power bill(and heat) is getting crazy again, with the dually going it would be nuts this time of the year.

Kind of off-topic but what are the requirements for the big-bigadv WU's in linux? I was thinking of trying it out with the 2600K instead of normal linux bigadv that it is running atm. I know the tricks to get it to run on the 2600K but what speeds are roughly required and how much playing room would I have at 4.7Ghz to make the deadline. I do light work on it a couple hours a night. Just web browsing mostly. Would it still be possible to make the deadlines and would it be worth it over normal bigadv considering I will be using the computer a little each night?


You can meet the deadlines on both the 920 and 2600 easy. I'm at 4.2 on a ph ii x6 and beat the deadline easy. Digigami has a good guide for the 2600 I have a guide for beginners but I assume you know your way around Linux.


----------



## Strat79

Ok, thanks for the response. I didn't realize the deadline was that long on them until reading the thread about it. I will probably try it out at least, see what the ppd difference is going to be. If 10K+ more I will do it for sure.


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 177 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 46 million points.
louze001 has increased to 46 million points.
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 34 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 33 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 15 million points.
Kevdog has increased to 8 million points.
Dissentience has increased to 4 million points.
SadistBlinx has increased to 4 million points.
killerquag has increased to 3 million points.
jagz has increased to 2 million points.
ElementR has increased to 2 million points.
____ has increased to 2 million points.
Hawk777th is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Orange is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*

*OCNChimpin* still has people folding under it's name?


----------



## Kevdog

This says it all
[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Q7FFjUpVLg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Q7FFjUpVLg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Q7FFjUpVLg[/ame[/URL]]

Thanks bluedevil


----------



## stren

Woot, 3 mill and the top 300!


----------



## ElementR

Who is still folding for OCNChimpin


----------



## juano

Congratulations to all the millionaires, and congratulations to me because I just bought a 460 for the cause.


----------



## Hawk777th

Thanks guys! Congrats to everyone.


----------



## bluedevil

*Jarble has increased to 23 million points.
mach1 has increased to 9 million points.
lawrencendlw has increased to 9 million points.
PowerTrippin has increased to 2 million points.
DigitalRaypist is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
arvidab is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## juano

Congratulations everyone, and bluedevil methinks you forgot an L somewhere in there.


----------



## bluedevil

*mklvotep has increased to 120 million points.
mike44njdevils has increased to 7 million points.
OutOfBalance has increased to 5 million points.
Alatar has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## Alatar

Thanks







Hoping to see 3 mil soon!


----------



## *the_beast*

Congrats guys!!


----------



## dantoyang

4m


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 79 million points.
SergeantHop has increased to 47 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 16 million points.
bluedevil has increased to 7 million points.
pflicht has increased to 5 million points.
Caleal has increased to 5 million points.
808MP5 has increased to 4 million points.
whitehat2009 has increased to 2 million points.
yksas is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*

Congrats everyone!









Yay! I hit 7 mill!


----------



## zodac

Gratz Blue. Maybe you should stick around until 8mil before you take a break.


----------



## Kevdog

Way to go everyone!!!!
Yay for bluedevil!!!


----------



## dhenzjhen

79 million points OMG that's hardcore!!!


----------



## juano

Congratulations to all the millionaires!









Also good to see more people in here congratulating them.


----------



## PowerTrip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


*Jarble has increased to 23 million points.
mach1 has increased to 9 million points.
lawrencendlw has increased to 9 million points.
PowerTrippin has increased to 2 million points.
DigitalRaypist is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
arvidab is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*











Wow, I just got back from 2 week vacation and had only left my backup PC running. I didn't think I would hit 2 million by the time I got back


----------



## matroska

Congratz everyone!

Nice to see an update from you bluedevil








Congratz mate!


----------



## bluedevil

*Lutro0 has increased to 34 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 25 million points.
ali7up has increased to 22 million points.
Nude_Lewd_Man has increased to 13 million points.
crazyap7 has increased to 10 million points.
Maximus7651000 has increased to 10 million points.
omega17 has increased to 8 million points.
MAXX3.3_Esq has increased to 5 million points.
kevikev has increased to 5 million points.
Dantoyang has increased to 4 million points.
Deathshad has increased to 3 million points.
GeforceGTS has increased to 2 million points.
rmp459 has increased to 2 million points.
JedixJarf has increased to 2 million points.
noobfikt has increased to 2 million points.
Unitas99007 has increased to 2 million points.
dhenzjhen is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
DeltaUpsilon is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
CarlosSpiceyWeiner is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*

Big Update!


----------



## omega17

Yeah boi!


----------



## DeltaUpsilon

W00t! Finally in the big boy's club. Regretting not getting that 2600k though...


----------



## JedixJarf

Woot woot 2 mil points


----------



## juano

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE MILLIONAIRES!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeltaUpsilon;14377651*
> W00t! Finally in the big boy's club. Regretting not getting that 2600k though...


Yea I know what you mean, I built this rig with the purpose of gaming but the intention of folding before I really knew too much about it. Now that it's built though I've folded very nearly 24/7 since it was built, and gamed probably like 24 hours in 4 months. That extra $100 would have probably been a good idea looking back at it.


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 47 million points.
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 35 million points.
nckid4u has increased to 22 million points.
Manixaist has increased to 18 million points.
mhwwdman has increased to 14 million points
austinb324 has increased to 11 million points.
stu. has increased to 11 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 7 million points.
Beeiilll has increased to 6 million points.
morencyam has increased to 2 million points.
yannickhk has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## wholeeo

I will one day reach this league of noblemen and scholars.


----------



## juano

If you fold like a big boy on your sig rig you should be there in no time. You know you're GPUs can fold too right? probably about 32k PPD between the two of em.

Gratz to the millies!


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 80 million points.
taeric has increased to 28 million points.
Klue22 has increased to 21 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 16 million points.
dropkickninja has increased to 15 million points.
klaxian has increased to 11 million points.
sizzzle has increased to 7 million points.
ezekiel_08 has increased to 7 million points.
biglaz has increased to 7 million points.
Amang has increased to 6 million points.
the_original_beast has increased to 2 million points.
BigJeebz is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Gsa700 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Garvani is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Garvani

wooop, i finally cracked a million!


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 48 million points.
K092084 has increased to 46 million points.
SS_Patrick has increased to 13 million points.
Heedehcheenuh has increased to 8 million points.
Velathawen has increased to 7 million points.
matroska has increased to 4 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## darksun20

Congrats all


----------



## Deeeebs

Nice job peeps!!

I'm smelling 50 million b4 the weekend is here!


----------



## matroska

Congratz people! Fold on!









Your numbers are looking good Deeeebs


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;14437435*
> Congratz people! Fold on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your numbers are looking good Deeeebs


Why thank you!


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Congrats all and keep up the good work...
Chuck D
Fold on...
Support Syrillian.....


----------



## bluedevil

*Lutro0 has increased to 35 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 17 million points.
mach1 has increased to 10 million points.
1337LutZ has increased to 7 million points.
Vibe21 has increased to 7 million points.
Syrillians_Army has increased to 5 million points.
giganews35 has increased to 4 million points.
Forsaken_id is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## juano

Gratz to all millionaires!









Good to see the Army up here again, I've noticed it's PPD has been slipping quiet a bit and couldn't figure out why seeing as it's not really bigadv dependent.

Nice to have lots of people in here congratulating the folders too.


----------



## bluedevil

*ftw_420 has increased to 22 million points.
lawrencendlw has increased to 10 million points.
KOBALT has increased to 9 million points.
robbo2 has increased to 8 million points.
darksun20 has increased to 2 million points.
gboeds has increased to 2 million points.
thealex132 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
jeffries7 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Kevdog




----------



## gboeds




----------



## darksun20




----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


Nice job peeps!!

I'm smelling 50 million b4 the weekend is here!


WOOT WOOT!


----------



## juano

Good job!


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 50 million points.
SergeantHop has increased to 48 million points.
sid9671111 has increased to 14 million points.
Eveill has increased to 15 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## sweffymo

I'm apparently still not in the database.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweffymo;14486320*
> I'm apparently still not in the database.


Sorry I missed ya mate! Happy 3 Million Congrats!


----------



## bluedevil

*Desert_Rat has increased to 17 million points.
alawadhi3000 has increased to 10 million points.
Strat79 has increased to 10 million points.
Mr.Steve has increased to 2 million points.
Gahzirra is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Sorry I missed ya mate! Happy 3 Million Congrats!










It's alright! Thanks!

It's not like the points matter anyway.


----------



## juano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


It's alright! Thanks!

It's not like the points matter anyway.










That's true and a good attitude to have but IMO the point of this thread is to congratulate and encourage the people for their dedication and you're certainly deserving of that.

So congratulations and keep up the good work sweffy and everyone!


----------



## [T]yphoon

you ppl forgot the most important person on OCN....... ME!


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 82 million points.
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 37 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 36 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 26 million points.
playboy4u2nv has increased to 15 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 3 million points.
TheSchlaf has increased to 3 million points.
FatalPerfection has increased to 2 million points.
Leon777 has increased to 2 million points.
*

Great work everyone!


----------



## arvidab

Congratz to all and everyone for their devotion.


----------



## *the_beast*




----------



## bluedevil

*
Deeeebs has increased to 51 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 18 million points.
cait_0523 has increased to 16 million points.
mach1 has increased to 11 million points.
Finrond has increased to 11 million points.
*


----------



## hertz9753

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=fah&team=37726

Click on show graphs if you like pie charts.


----------



## bluedevil

*ali7up has increased to 24 million points.
AnarchyBurger has increased to 10 million points.
WonderMutt has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 52 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 37 million points.
Aku53 has increased to 15 million points.
0bit has increased to 10 million points.
rurushu has increased to 9 million points.
Strider_2001 has increased to 8 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 4 million points.
JFuss has increased to 4 million points.
noobfikt has increased to 3 million points.
johnfold4sci has increased to 3 million points.
Circuitfreak is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
hirolla888 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
jellis142 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## juano

Congratulations to all the millionaires!









Myself included... Just hit 3 million so I'll be here next time you update.









EDIT: Oh hey I am there! Happy millionaire to me then!


----------



## jellis142

It only took over a year


----------



## matroska

Congratz millionaires!


----------



## Philistine

Somehow I got missed.


----------



## juano

Congratulations Philistine!


----------



## Philistine

Thanks! Congrats on your 3,000,000.


----------



## juano

TY TY. I'm sure he'll put you up there soon. Maybe even get your own thread if you make a little bit of a stink about it. *wink wink nudge nudge*


----------



## Philistine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


TY TY. I'm sure he'll put you up there soon. Maybe even get your own thread if you make a little bit of a stink about it. *wink wink nudge nudge*


I don't need the validation. I fold for the cause.

...

*"Aaaaaa! Someone else validate me!"*








*sobs in the corner*


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Philistine*


I don't need the validation. I fold for the cause.

...

*"Aaaaaa! Someone else validate me!"*








*sobs in the corner*


For you.


----------



## juano

He coulda done that himself.


----------



## Philistine

I did do that myself (framing it tomorrow). But I appreciate it anyways.


----------



## hertz9753

Both of you could have done it, but I posted it.


----------



## Kevdog

Keep it up....


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753;14566165*
> Both of you could have done it, but I posted it.


Oh yea? Well both of use could've done this but I _did._


----------



## bluedevil

Sorry Philistine I missed you!

Congrats on the 1st million!


----------



## bluedevil

*MAD_JIHAD has increased to 20 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 18 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 8 million points.
kevikev has increased to 6 million points.
JENightmare is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Jeppzer is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## juano

Gratz to the millies!


----------



## bluedevil

*AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 38 million points.
Digigami has increased to 17 million points.
lawrencendlw has increased to 11 million points.
zygrene has increased to 10 million points.
ezekiel_08 has increased to 8 million points.
daikerjohn has increased to 6 million points.
Deathshad has increased to 4 million points.*


----------



## Jeppzer

Woho! Congratulations! Cheers all around!


----------



## Deeeebs

These updates are coming too slow!! faster people faster!!!!!


----------



## juano

Heed your own advice. It's been like what 3 days since you've been up here?!?!
















Even I've been up here only 2 days ago.


----------



## Deeeebs

im crunching a 6903 right now about half way through it.. worth about 403k points. these things still take a while even with the beast lol...


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 53 million points.
SergeantHop has increased to 49 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 19 million points.
Manixaist has increased to 19 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 5 million points.
ALUCARDVPR has increased to 2 million points.
Arksniper has increased to 2 million points.
enmariack is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
baggzy is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 84 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 38 million points.
ali7up has increased to 25 million points.
copenhagen269 has increased to 13 million points.
ounderfla69 has increased to 11 million points.
AnarchyBurger has increased to 11 million points.
XPD541 has increased to 3 million points.
darksun20 has increased to 3 million points.
bluelightning13 has increased to 2 million points.
arvidab has increased to 2 million points.*








Fold on people, fold for our fallen comrade Syrillian!


----------



## darksun20

3 million


----------



## Deeeebs

grats peeps


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;14610525*
> *Deeeebs has increased to 53 million points.
> SergeantHop has increased to 49 million points.
> stackcomputing.com has increased to 19 million points.
> Manixaist has increased to 19 million points.
> dhenzjhen has increased to 5 million points.
> ALUCARDVPR has increased to 2 million points.
> Arksniper has increased to 2 million points.
> enmariack is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
> baggzy is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


Yay! Congrads everyone.


----------



## matroska

Congratz all!


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 54 million points.
K092084 has increased to 47 million points.
Syrillians_Army has increased to 6 million points.
conradTP is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## *the_beast*

Nice to see the army up there! 
Grats to everyone though


----------



## juano

It'll be even nicer to see it go from 6 mil to 8 mil tomorrow.

Gratz to the millies


----------



## Deeeebs

Can we use Syrillians_Army for the Chimp Challenege this coming year? And possibly the years after that? Just a thought...


----------



## bluedevil

*AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 39 million points.
X-Thumper-X has increased to 13 million points.
mach1 has increased to 12 million points.
robbo2 has increased to 9 million points.
vanilla_eitz has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*stackcomputing.com has increased to 20 million points.
Community_Project has increased to 13 million points.
ca-cycleworks.com has increased to 13 million points.
Syrillians_Army has increased to 7 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 6 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 85 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 39 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 27 million points.
Strat79 has increased to 11 million points.
Syrillians_Army has increased to 8 million points.
biglaz has increased to 8 million points.
Jamanious has increased to 7 million points.
Amang has increased to 7 million points.
OutOfBalance has increased to 6 million points.*


----------



## darksun20

The updates are coming fast and furious!! Grats to everyone!


----------



## bluedevil

*Syrillians_Army has increased to 9 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 7 million points.
hertz9753 has increased to 5 million points.
codejunki has increased to 5 million points.
Dramatize has increased to 3 million points.
rokr has increased to 2 million points.
Substate has increased to 2 million points.
BullsEyeGuy is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*mklvotep has increased to 123 million points.
ftw_420 has increased to 23 million points.
lawrencendlw has increased to 12 million points.
Syrillians_Army has increased to 11 million points.
Dantoyang has increased to 5 million points.
aznchowboy650 has increased to 4 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*lordikon has increased to 15 million points.
Syrillians_Army has increased to 13 million points.
stu. has increased to 12 million points.
austinb324 has increased to 12 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 8 million points.
the_beast has increased to 7 million points.
my94rt has increased to 6 million points.
giganews35 has increased to 5 million points.
808MP5 has increased to 5 million points.
XanderDylan is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Kevdog

Wow Congratulations everyone!!!!.....


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 86 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 40 million points.
ali7up has increased to 26 million points.
Psycho666 has increased to 16 million points.
klaxian has increased to 12 million points.
justadude_BlueCrew has increased to 8 million points.
boydyboyd has increased to 5 million points.
Johny24 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## *the_beast*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;14715046*
> *lordikon has increased to 15 million points.
> Syrillians_Army has increased to 13 million points.
> stu. has increased to 12 million points.
> austinb324 has increased to 12 million points.
> dhenzjhen has increased to 8 million points.*
> the_beast has increased to 7 million points.
> *my94rt has increased to 6 million points.
> giganews35 has increased to 5 million points.
> 808MP5 has increased to 5 million points.
> XanderDylan is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## juano

Ha, you debolded yourself.

*Gratz to all the millies!*


----------



## *the_beast*

haha yeah 1st I tried bold then realized it was already bolded. Then I tried italic but







quotes automatically get italicized. So I got creative.


----------



## juano

LOL, it doesn't look like you got creative, it looks like you got beat up at every turn! LOL

Yours is less visible than the others.


----------



## *the_beast*

-1 self-esteem


----------



## juano

You brought joy and laughter to all the boys and girls though, take solace in that.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **the_beast*;14720629*
> haha yeah 1st I tried bold then realized it was already bolded. Then I tried italic but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quotes automatically get italicized. So I got creative.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14720749*
> LOL, it doesn't look like you got creative, it looks like you got beat up at every turn! LOL
> 
> Yours is less visible than the others.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14720938*
> You brought joy and laughter to all the boys and girls though, take solace in that.


I would have just deleted the rest from your quote....that would have made it stand out....


----------



## bluedevil

*CHUNKYBOWSER has increased to 12 million points.
crazyap7 has increased to 11 million points.
mike44njdevils has increased to 8 million points.
Dissentience has increased to 6 million points.
BigDaddyK_UK has increased to 6 million points.
darksun20 has increased to 4 million points.
h33b has increased to 4 million points.
vladsinger has increased to 2 million points.
Gsa700 has increased to 2 million points.
Anthony is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*louze001 has increased to 48 million points.
sstnt has increased to 22 million points.
Syrillians_Army has increased to 14 million points.
AnarchyBurger has increased to 12 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 9 million points.
WallyR32bjs is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
CtrlAltElite is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Syrillians_Army has increased to 15 million points.
mach1 has increased to 13 million points.
rurushu has increased to 10 million points.
Strider_2001 has increased to 9 million points.
tq2353 has increased to 4 million points.
audioxbliss has increased to 3 million points.
TheWolf is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
shnur is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
TaiDinh is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## mach1




----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;14749587*
> *Syrillians_Army has increased to 15 million points.*
> mach1 has increased to 13 million points.
> rurushu has increased to 10 million points.
> Strider_2001 has increased to 9 million points.
> tq2353 has increased to 4 million points.
> audioxbliss has increased to 3 million points.
> TheWolf is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
> shnur is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
> TaiDinh is a new millionaire with 1 million points.


Thats what im talking about. I got a 2 more bigadv dropping under da Army. Then its back over to my name for Tenfold.

Grats to everyone.


----------



## $ilent

deebsy these 6903 units starting to show on my fah now...looking at over 200,000 credits for completing these bad boys...all with a quad core 2500k


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14749652*
> deebsy these 6903 units starting to show on my fah now...looking at over 200,000 credits for completing these bad boys...all with a quad core 2500k


Nice! You will be over 10mil in no time!


----------



## bluedevil

*Lutro0 has increased to 41 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 21 million points.
Digigami has increased to 18 million points.
Nude_Lewd_Man has increased to 14 million points.
hertz9753 has increased to 6 million points.
GMNChampion has increased to 2 million points.
BlackMagix has increased to 2 million points.
Malfunction14 has increased to 2 million points.
BWG is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;14729198*
> *mike44njdevils has increased to 8 million points.*


Neither divorce or job loss will slow me down


----------



## Zummie

Woot woot. I finally made it after almost 2 years with my put put 4850x2!!!


----------



## matroska

Congratz everyone


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 87 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 55 million points.
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 40 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 28 million points.
Klue22 has increased to 22 million points.
Syrillians_Army has increased to 16 million points.
AnarchyBurger has increased to 13 million points.
alawadhi3000 has increased to 11 million points.
Kevdog has increased to 9 million points.
SpcCdr has increased to 8 million points.
Caleal has increased to 7 million points.
rushmore1205 has increased to 7 million points.
ColdFusionWi has increased to 4 million points.
dinkledork has increased to 2 million points.
FatalPerfection has increased to 3 million points.
Traches is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
swong46 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
oo7zummie is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
BOB850123 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
hockeyfighter09 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
OfficerMac is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Kevdog

Yay Mee








and everyone else!
Thank You bluedevil!


----------



## Jeppzer

5 more days! Then WHAM!


----------



## Strat79

Question. Do the millionaire badges stop updating every 1 million after you hit 10 million? Do they start only updating every 5m or something? I've been over 11 million for a couple weeks now and still showing 10 million badge. Just curious.


----------



## robbo2

Once you get over 10 million it updates every 5 million after that I believe. So your next will be 15 million.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strat79;14805076*
> Question. Do the millionaire badges stop updating every 1 million after you hit 10 million? Do they start only updating every 5m or something? I've been over 11 million for a couple weeks now and still showing 10 million badge. Just curious.


Your next one will be at 20 million.


----------



## bluedevil

*mklvotep has increased to 124 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 88 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 42 million points.
Manixaist has increased to 20 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 19 million points.
sid9671111 has increased to 15 million points.
mhwwdman has increased to 15 million points.
SS_Patrick has increased to 14 million points.
lawrencendlw has increased to 13 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 10 million points.
robbo2 has increased to 10 million points.
jcharlesr75 has increased to 8 million points.
kcuestag has increased to 7 million points.
$ilent has increased to 7 million points.
Deathshad has increased to 5 million points.
darksun20 has increased to 5 million points.
zodac has increased to 5 million points.
curve_in has increased to 3 million points.
morencyam has increased to 3 million points.
jagz has increased to 3 million points.
GrumpyMutanT has increased to 2 million points.
nikolauska is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;14812603*
> *
> $ilent has increased to 7 million points.
> *


----------



## bluedevil

*K092084 has increased to 48 million points.
0bit has increased to 11 million points.
DragonLotus has increased to 2 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Xcrunner1 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 56 million points.
ali7up has increased to 27 million points.
sks72 has increased to 17 million points.
playboy4u2nv has increased to 16 million points.
mach1 has increased to 14 million points.
Exidous has increased to 12 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 11 million points.
ezekiel_08 has increased to 9 million points.
Mr.Steve has increased to 3 million points.
looser101 has increased to 2 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 2 million points.
Tuthsok is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Blitz6804 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


*Blitz6804 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*










J/K









Congratz to all millionaires


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


*Mr.Steve has increased to 3 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 2 million points.
*


I'm a million behind!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;14812603*
> *
> kcuestag has increased to 7 million points.
> *











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14817880*


You're no longer on my threat list.


----------



## juano

*Gratz Kcue!







*

Gratz to everybody else too, but kcue will be angry at me if I don't congratulate him first.


----------



## aroc91

Don't mind me, I'm just patiently awaiting my post.









Gratz to all the recent updates. There seems to have been quite a few in the past week.


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 57 million points.
kevikev has increased to 7 million points.
hertz9753 has increased to 7 million points.
battlenut has increased to 4 million points.
aroc91 has increased to 3 million points.
hbruestle2 has increased to 3 million points.
jesse1053 has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## Deeeebs

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Hueristic

Soo many Soo fast! Congrats guys!


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 89 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 43 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 29 million points.
Eveill has increased to 16 million points.
AnarchyBurger has increased to 14 million points.
cc_brandon has increased to 14 million points.
ounderfla69 has increased to 12 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 12 million points.
omega17 has increased to 9 million points.
Amang has increased to 8 million points.
matroska has increased to 5 million points.
arvidab has increased to 3 million points.
Gsa700 has increased to 3 million points.
baggzy has increased to 2 million points.
wirefox is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Alchemik is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Jeppzer

Good job everyone!


----------



## Deeeebs

i got skipped







i just teeterd at the 9am update.

Congrats to all ^ there!


----------



## omega17

Woop. One more mil for a new badge


----------



## wirefox

(<

crunch

|^|


----------



## BankaiKiller

I'm almost at 700k lol.


----------



## *the_beast*

Gratz everyone!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BankaiKiller;14878195*
> I'm almost at 700k lol.


Keep on it and you'll be up here with the cool kids soon enough.


----------



## matroska

Congfratz everyone!


----------



## dhenzjhen

Why worry? you are already the super star?









Congrats to all!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs;14877416*
> i got skipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just teeterd at the 9am update.
> 
> Congrats to all ^ there!


----------



## arvidab

Yeay, another mil for me


----------



## juano

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## patawic

i just want to ask.

how on earth did this guy get 200k points in the last 24 hours

D:, just the fact that he started folding yesterday?


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *patawic*


i just want to ask.

how on earth did this guy get 200k points in the last 24 hours

D:, just the fact that he started folding yesterday?


Who?


----------



## patawic

fail on my behalf. i forgot to post link http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=568140


----------



## dhenzjhen

Why not?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *patawic*


fail on my behalf. i forgot to post link http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=568140


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *patawic*


fail on my behalf. i forgot to post link http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=568140


Looks like he has a few machines running some nice SMP packets.

EDIT: also it could be the same guy from [H]ere... but who knows really until we get confirmation


----------



## matroska

I think it is the guy who folded for ocn during the chimp challenge but had zero points on our team he had quite a folding farm...


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 58 million points.
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 41 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 13 million points.
gboeds has increased to 3 million points.
decali is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;14883460*
> *Deeeebs has increased to 58 million points.
> AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 41 million points.
> dhenzjhen has increased to 13 million points.
> gboeds has increased to 3 million points.
> decali is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Digigami has increased to 19 million points.
dropkickninja has increased to 16 million points.
WonderMutt has increased to 3 million points.
Spike6792 has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## Kevdog

Way to go people...Rock On!!!.....


----------



## dhenzjhen

Congrats!! 500k more then I will be in the list again, lol!!


----------



## bluedevil

*Finrond has increased to 12 million points.
tismon has increased to 6 million points.
johnfold4sci has increased to 4 million points.
Sethy666 has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## Sethy666

Congrats Digi and WonderMutt! Well done


----------



## bluedevil

*Strat79 has increased to 12 million points.
rurushu has increased to 11 million points.
Alatar has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## Jeppzer

Go rurushu! Great job!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;14898100*
> *
> Alatar has increased to 3 million points.*












and gz to everyone else!


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 59 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 14 million points.
AlexanderGary has increased to 7 million points.
U_R_DOA is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
FireBot is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## dhenzjhen

6 million more to go.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;14904374*
> *
> U_R_DOA is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
> FireBot is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


Congrats and welcome to the club!









Well done to everyone making new milestones


----------



## bluedevil

*Lutro0 has increased to 44 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 22 million points.
mach1 has increased to 15 million points.
Woop has increased to 8 million points.
Velathawen has increased to 8 million points.
stren has increased to 5 million points.
WvoulfeXX has increased to 4 million points.
matrix2000x2 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Zero4549 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## sweffymo

Congrats, everyone!









I should hit 4 million in a couple of weeks.


----------



## jagz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


*
zodac has increased to 5 million points.
*


 Boooo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


*
jagz has increased to 3 million points.*


 Yaaaay


----------



## Sethy666

Wow, these millions are coming thick and fast!

Well done folks


----------



## bluedevil

*mklvotep has increased to 125 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 90 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 20 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 15 million points.
AnarchyBurger has increased to 15 million points.
infodump is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## arvidab

Congratulations to all the millionaires, and especially to you ol' team captain Desert!


----------



## bluedevil

*JoshHuman has increased to 10 million points.
darksun20 has increased to 6 million points.
sbinh is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
luXfer is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*sstnt has increased to 23 million points.
lawrencendlw has increased to 14 million points.
0bit has increased to 12 million points.
baggzy has increased to 3 million points.
flipd has increased to 2 million points.
Erick_Silver has increased to 2 million points.
IXcrispyXI is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Raptor_Jesus is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*sstnt has increased to 23 million points.
lawrencendlw has increased to 14 million points.
0bit has increased to 12 million points.
baggzy has increased to 3 million points.
flipd has increased to 2 million points.
Erick_Silver has increased to 2 million points.
IXcrispyXI is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Raptor_Jesus is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Deeeebs

congrats everyone!!! and a bleated congrats to me on 60 million!!! (since i was skipped ^ there)


----------



## zodac

A _bleated_ congratz indeed.


----------



## thisischuck01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs;14945425*
> congrats everyone!!! and a bleated congrats to me on 60 million!!! (since i was skipped ^ there)











Congraaaaaats.









Back on topic, I'm going to hit two million in a couple hours!


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14946791*
> A _bleated_ congratz indeed.


bleat: b-l-e-a-t

1. the characteristic cry of sheep, goats, and young calves
2. any sound similar to this
3. *a weak complaint* or whine


----------



## zodac

I spelt it correctly; the same way you did. What... did you think I was making fun of you? That I was being sarcastic?

Shame on you.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14947387*
> I spelt it correctly; the same way you did. What... did you think I was making fun of you? That I was being sarcastic?
> 
> Shame on you.


Thought you were pointing it out assuming I meant "belated"...


----------



## dhenzjhen

Congrats!!


----------



## Asustweaker

Yea buddy, just made my first million!!!!


----------



## *the_beast*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker;14949936*
> Yea buddy, just made my first million!!!!


Congrats man! Always good to see folders stick around for the million.


----------



## bluedevil

*Asustweaker is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


congrats everyone!!! and a bleated congrats to me on 60 million!!! (since i was skipped ^ there)










Sorry Deebs!


----------



## juano

Congratulations everyone!























Keep em coming everyone, I should have just upped my PPD to around 70k


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 61 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 45 million points.
Klue22 has increased to 23 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 16 million points.
Atom has increased to 16 million points.
Hog1911 has increased to 6 million points.
yomama9388 has increased to 4 million points.
the_original_beast has increased to 3 million points.
BOB850123 has increased to 2 million points.
thisischuck01 has increased to 2 million points.
OCN_NvidiaStorm is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
xTweetyBird is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## NvidiaStorm

Goal 1: Get 1 million points *tick* Goal 2: Get into the top 500


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 91 million points.
robbo2 has increased to 11 million points.
urgrandpasdog has increased to 11 million points.
Caleal has increased to 8 million points.
yannickhk has increased to 3 million points.
rokr has increased to 3 million points.
sbinh has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*louze001 has increased to 49 million points.
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 42 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 30 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 17 million points.
Andy91947 has increased to 4 million points.
rederdustwar has increased to 4 million points.
Mr.Zergling has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*giganews35 has increased to 6 million points.
brice has increased to 5 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*dhenzjhen has increased to 18 million points.
AnarchyBurger has increased to 16 million points.
mach1 has increased to 16 million points.
Deathshad has increased to 6 million points.
sbinh has increased to 3 million points.
rex922 has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## juano

Congratulations everyone! Keep them coming!









I should be back up here about every two weeks now.


----------



## bluedevil

*Ishinomori is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;14987740*
> *Ishinomori is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*










Way to go Ish!!


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14987846*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go Ish!!


Thanks all

And a special thanks to mach, i wouldn't be here if it weren't for his proactive search in finding a PPD Police recruit!

Thank you!

Edit: Next goal, 5mil/top 500


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 62 million points.
MisterMalv has increased to 2 million points.
MC-Sammer is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
OC_Me is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Lutro0 has increased to 46 million points.
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 43 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 23 million points.
Manixaist has increased to 21 million points.
MAD_JIHAD has increased to 21 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 19 million points.
Maximus7651000 has increased to 12 million points.
Dantoyang has increased to 6 million points.
Dolledirk has increased to 5 million points.
curve_in has increased to 4 million points.
thrgk has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## juano

Congratulations everybody!


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 92 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 63 million points.
Digigami has increased to 21 million points.
darksun20 has increased to 7 million points.
Mr.Steve has increased to 4 million points.
silentbravo has increased to 4 million points.*


----------



## Faster_is_better

woooo 4 million









I seem to be in the running right now, hits heavy competition in the upper 200 ranks

Grats to everyone.


----------



## bluedevil

*mklvotep has increased to 126 million points.
K092084 has increased to 49 million points.
ali7up has increased to 29 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 21 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 20 million points.
stu. has increased to 13 million points.
crazyap7 has increased to 12 million points.
hertz9753 has increased to 9 million points.
Vibe21 has increased to 8 million points.
daikerjohn has increased to 7 million points.
sbinh has increased to 4 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 3 million points.
Irisservice has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 64 million points.
ftw_420 has increased to 24 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 21 million points.
baggzy has increased to 4 million points.
zhylun is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## matroska

Congratz to all new an repeating millionaires!


----------



## bluedevil

*dhenzjhen has increased to 22 million points.
mach1 has increased to 17 million points.
repo_man has increased to 6 million points.
sbinh has increased to 5 million points.
arvidab has increased to 4 million points.
Blindsay is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## juano

Congratulations everybody, some of our bigger producers today.
















I should hit 5 million in about 4-5 days, and then a new million every two weeks after that.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


*
arvidab has increased to 4 million points.
*


Moar millies.








Nice work everybody.


----------



## bluedevil

*k4m1k4z3 has increased to 31 million points.
Kevdog has increased to 10 million points.
Beeiilll has increased to 7 million points.
bfreddyberg is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
tjwurzburger is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## DeltaUpsilon

No wonder we are back up at 10mil PPD. Lookit all dem millionaires!


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 65 million points.
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 44 million points.
AnarchyBurger has increased to 17 million points.
mhwwdman has increased to 16 million points.
DeltaUpsilon has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 93 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 47 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 23 million points.
copenhagen269 has increased to 14 million points.
mike44njdevils has increased to 9 million points.
kevikev has increased to 8 million points.*


----------



## Scrappy

*pokes bluedevil* do that update thingy again


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Been a while but I feel I should post here. Congrats to all the new millionaires and keep the trend going. I'm hoping to get going again soon myself and "try" and get myself back into the top 20 again. Been away too long and want to redeem myself. Fold on!


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 66 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 24 million points.
Dissentience has increased to 7 million points.
drew630 has increased to 5 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*dhenzjhen has increased to 25 million points.
Strat79 has increased to 13 million points.
Ikem has increased to 2 million points.
NorxMAL is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
begjr2 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Klue22 has increased to 24 million points.
klaxian has increased to 13 million points.
rurushu has increased to 12 million points.
hertz9753 has increased to 10 million points.
sbinh has increased to 7 million points.
johnfold4sci has increased to 5 million points.
valvehead is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Rocklobsta1109 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 94 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 67 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 48 million points.
ali7up has increased to 30 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 26 million points.
lawrencendlw has increased to 15 million points.
Amang has increased to 9 million points.
darksun20 has increased to 8 million points.
amantonas has increased to 4 million points.
TheSchlaf has increased to 4 million points.
Forsaken_id has increased to 2 million points.
Chowtyme2 has increased to 2 million points.
AndrewM56 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## juano

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## bluedevil

*dhenzjhen has increased to 27 million points.
0bit has increased to 13 million points.
alawadhi3000 has increased to 12 million points.
biglaz has increased to 9 million points.
sbinh has increased to 8 million points.
baggzy has increased to 5 million points.
Gsa700 has increased to 4 million points.
JedixJarf has increased to 3 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## matroska

Congratz to everyone


----------



## *the_beast*




----------



## bluedevil

*mklvotep has increased to 127 million points.
sstnt has increased to 24 million points.
mach1 has increased to 18 million points.
Dolledirk has increased to 6 million points.
BOB850123 has increased to 3 million points.
Citra is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
kpnamja is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 68 million points.
Caleal has increased to 9 million points*


----------



## matroska

Congratz people!


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 95 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 28 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 22 million points.
AnarchyBurger has increased to 18 million points.
Syrillians_Army has increased to 17 million points.
rmyers83 has increased to 2 million points.
TheReaperWaits has increased to 2 million points.
Jplaz is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Caleal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


*Deeeebs has increased to 68 million points.
Caleal has increased to 9 million points*



Hard to get excited about my puny 9 mill when it is listed along with Deeeebs's 68 mill.


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 69 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 49 million points.
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 45 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 32 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 29 million points.
Digigami has increased to 22 million points.
dropkickninja has increased to 17 million points.
Nude_Lewd_Man has increased to 15 million points.
1337LutZ has increased to 8 million points.
curve_in has increased to 5 million points.
ALUCARDVPR has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## juano

Gratz everybody, lots of big numbers up there today


----------



## mach1

Congrats everyone








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;15159233*
> *
> dhenzjhen has increased to 29 million points.
> *










I just caught up with the thread for the last week... gotta love being on almost every update


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;15024807*
> *mklvotep has increased to 126 million points.
> K092084 has increased to 49 million points.
> ali7up has increased to 29 million points.
> dhenzjhen has increased to 21 million points.
> dhenzjhen has increased to 20 million points.
> stu. has increased to 13 million points.
> crazyap7 has increased to 12 million points.
> hertz9753 has increased to 9 million points.
> Vibe21 has increased to 8 million points.
> daikerjohn has increased to 7 million points.
> sbinh has increased to 4 million points.
> Jeppzer has increased to 3 million points.
> Irisservice has increased to 3 million points.*


Sometimes twice.


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 70 million points.
zygrene has increased to 11 million points.
playboy4u2nv has increased to 17 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 12 million points.
sbinh has increased to 9 million points.
justadude_BlueCrew has increased to 9 million points.
pflicht has increased to 6 million points.
skinnysumo is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Shneakypete is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
GHR180 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
TFord is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Maskedman is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## arvidab

Once again, gratz every new and growing millionaires.









But where is dhenzjhen this update?


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab;15176611*
> Once again, gratz every new and growing millionaires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But where is dhenzjhen this update?


hehe here EOC stats I'm up 30M now
















Congrats to all. Folding is fun love it!!


----------



## bluedevil

*dhenzjhen has increased to 30 million points.
jcharlesr75 has increased to 9 million points.
zodac has increased to 6 million points.
Mr.Steve has increased to 5 million points.
madcowdis has increased to 4 million points.
FatalPerfection has increased to 4 million points.*


----------



## juano

*Gratz to the millies!*


----------



## matroska

Congratz everyone!


----------



## bluedevil

*K092084 has increased to 50 million points.
Klue22 has increased to 25 million points.
mach1 has increased to 19 million points.
sbinh has increased to 10 million points.
sweffymo has increased to 4 million points.
XPD541 has increased to 4 million points.*


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


*K092084 has increased to 50 million points.
Klue22 has increased to 25 million points.
mach1 has increased to 19 million points.
sbinh has increased to 10 million points.
sweffymo has increased to 4 million points.
XPD541 has increased to 4 million points.*












Gratz to the other people too!


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


*K092084 has increased to 50 million points.
Klue22 has increased to 25 million points.
mach1 has increased to 19 million points.
sbinh has increased to 10 million points.
sweffymo has increased to 4 million points.
XPD541 has increased to 4 million points.*


Congratulations!


----------



## bluedevil

*dhenzjhen has increased to 31 million points.
ali7up has increased to 31 million points.
Jarble has increased to 24 million points.
Manixaist has increased to 22 million points.
hertz9753 has increased to 11 million points.
sizzzle has increased to 8 million points.*


----------



## Deeeebs

lol i like how i had back to back updates up there and dhenzjhen was not on either!







oh btw sorry im adding another 128 threads today!









congrats everyone...


----------



## juano

YAY for another 128 threads!


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


*ALUCARDVPR has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## dhenzjhen

Congrats everyone


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 96 million points.
SergeantHop has increased to 50 million points.
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 46 million points.
Finrond has increased to 13 million points.
quantran has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## matroska

Congratz to the millionaires!


----------



## FireBot

Congrats everyone, and thank you for the shout out for my 1 million. I really need to remember I no longer lurk here as much as I used to.


----------



## _s3v3n_

Congrats to myself for reaching 4 million.


----------



## matroska

Congratz mate!


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 71 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 50 million points.
veblen has increased to 47 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 32 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 24 million points.
Atom has increased to 17 million points.
rurushu has increased to 13 million points.
CHUNKYBOWSER has increased to 13 million points.
sbinh has increased to 11 million points.
fat_italian_stallion has increased to 6 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 4 million points.
wirefox has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## *the_beast*

Yay more millions! Congrats guys!!


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 72 million points.
Substate has increased to 3 million points.
infodump has increased to 2 million points.
Philistine has increased to 2 million points.
DarkRyder is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## juano

Uh oh, it's started now for DEEEEEBS too.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Kingkong is really mad now









lol!!


----------



## juano

sounds kinky


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


sounds kinky :d



lol!!!


----------



## bluedevil

*curve_in has increased to 6 million points.*


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;15229488*
> *curve_in has increased to 6 million points.*


curve_in is catching me.


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 73 million points.
sstnt has increased to 25 million points.
robbo2 has increased to 12 million points.
aznchowboy650 has increased to 5 million points.
Zhanger has increased to 5 million points.
JedixJarf has increased to 4 million points.
Dramatize has increased to 4 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*dhenzjhen has increased to 33 million points.
MKHunt is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
*


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 97 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 74 million points.
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 47 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 34 million points.
69BBNova has increased to 12 million points.
pbasil1 has increased to 11 million points.
Skripka has increased to 3 million points.
Garvani has increased to 2 million points.
Buuntu is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Escatore is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Substate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;15222880*
> *Deeeebs has increased to 72 million points.
> Substate has increased to 3 million points.
> infodump has increased to 2 million points.
> Philistine has increased to 2 million points.
> DarkRyder is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


YAY! A little ray of sunshine in a set of terribad weeks. *pats tower*


----------



## bluedevil

*X-Thumper-X has increased to 14 million points.
sbinh has increased to 12 million points.
stren has increased to 6 million points.
baggzy has increased to 6 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 4 million points.
kschat has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FireAroundTheBrim*









Congratulations everyone!










This.


----------



## kschat

Yay, it finally got cold enough for me to fold again and hit 2 million (along with heat my room).


----------



## bluedevil

*mklvotep has increased to 128 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 35 million points.
darksun20 has increased to 9 million points.
giganews35 has increased to 7 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 4 million points.
jagz has increased to 4 million points.
bfreddyberg has increased to 2 million points.
hockeyfighter09 has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## Alatar

Congrats guys!


----------



## RussianJ

No more deeeebs millions? Someone find the cattle prod.


----------



## Deeeebs

been getting crappy 6900's and 6901's


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 75 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 51 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 36 million points.
Klue22 has increased to 26 million points.
mach1 has increased to 20 million points.
Strider_2001 has increased to 10 million points.
kcuestag has increased to 8 million points.
zooterboy has increased to 8 million points.
Gsa700 has increased to 5 million points.
gboeds has increased to 4 million points.*


----------



## gboeds




----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 76 million points.
louze001 has increased to 50 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 25 million points.
lawrencendlw has increased to 16 million points.
hertz9753 has increased to 12 million points.
Amang has increased to 10 million points.
BOB850123 has increased to 4 million points.
rmp459 has increased to 3 million points.
njchickendude is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Eaglake is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
stoostoo is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Eaglake

jippiii.....I got my first million.


----------



## matroska

Congratz to all first and multi millionares!









good job!


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Congratulations!


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 98 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 77 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 37 million points.
sbinh has increased to 13 million points.
kevikev has increased to 9 million points.
JFuss has increased to 5 million points.
matrix2000x2 has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*dhenzjhen has increased to 38 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 13 million points.
Deathshad has increased to 7 million points.
johnfold4sci has increased to 6 million points.*


----------



## juano

Gratz to all the millionaires!


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Congratulations!


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 78 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 39 million points.
Digigami has increased to 23 million points.
Caleal has increased to 10 million points.
scifiguy has increased to 7 million points.
Alatar has increased to 4 million points.
decali has increased to 2 million points.
xTweetyBird has increased to 2 million points.
Hollidayslim is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## Alatar

Gz to everyone!

4 mil for me


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 79 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 52 million points.*

I will be MIA until Tuesday night, so no updates until then. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## zodac

*Congratulations ali7up - 32 million points!*

*Congratulations sbinh - 14 million points!*

*Congratulations stu. - 14 million points!*

*Congratulations baggzy - 7 million points!*

*Congratulations BullsEyeGuy - 2 million points**!*

*Congratulations nategr8ns - 2 million points!*


----------



## dhenzjhen

You missed my name


----------



## zodac

Did I?


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;15342415*
> Did I?


Check my last update it was 39M and now I'm already up 40M:sadsmiley


----------



## zodac

Check the forum.


----------



## dhenzjhen

The one you posted 10 mins ago before saying doh?


----------



## zodac

Yeah, the thread I made before you even replied here.


----------



## omega17

Umm, someone really needs to check the automajigger listomator; it's missed me again.

Unless it was intentional...


----------



## zodac

You know what I just said to dhenz? Same applies to you.


----------



## omega17

I don't; it's on the previous page and I don't have the inclination to read it.

Or scroll down right now...


----------



## zodac

Well... not my fault you're an idiot.


----------



## omega17

Or are it??


----------



## zodac

Nope, it isn't.


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*Congratulations ali7up - 32 million points!*

*Congratulations sbinh - 14 million points!*

*Congratulations stu. - 14 million points!*

*Congratulations baggzy - 7 million points!*

*Congratulations BullsEyeGuy - 2 million points**!*

*Congratulations nategr8ns - 2 million points!*











Gratz









Sent from my Thunderbolt 4G using Tapatalk.


----------



## nategr8ns

My bad, I made my own thread in the member milestones section in addition to this.


----------



## stu.

Yay more millions! And I'm even in the thread title!


----------



## bluedevil

*AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 48 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 41 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 26 million points.
sbinh has increased to 15 million points.
Finrond has increased to 14 million points.
curve_in has increased to 7 million points.
JedixJarf has increased to 5 million points.
rokr has increased to 4 million points.
PCSarge has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## Monster34

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


*AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 48 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 41 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 26 million points.
sbinh has increased to 15 million points.
Finrond has increased to 14 million points.
curve_in has increased to 7 million points.
JedixJarf has increased to 5 million points.
rokr has increased to 4 million points.
PCSarge has increased to 2 million points.*



Wow! I did not get acknowledged again. Congrats OCN on the 10 mil that I contributed to the team


----------



## juano

Hey I'm sorry about that Monster34. The staff was in a transition of who was in charge of updating this for a bit. The big milestones usually have their own thread though too, so I'm sure that BD will make a thread for you soon.

Either way...

*Congratulations Monster34! Thanks for contributing and being a part of the forum!*


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monster34*


Wow! I did not get acknowledged again. Congrats OCN on the 10 mil that I contributed to the team










I know how you feel, I was looking forward to my thread when I got to 10 million and nada. Congrats you to Monster34







and all the other millionaires.


----------



## blkhwk20k

hit my first million last night









just threw a 9800gt in to get a few extra ppd...hopefully updating everything will be easy


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 81 million points.
Klue22 has increased to 27 million points.
Monster34 has increased to 10 million points.
Florida_Dan is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
AliceInChains is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
the_scottish_alchemist is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monster34;15361748*
> Wow! I did not get acknowledged again. Congrats OCN on the 10 mil that I contributed to the team


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;15361960*
> I know how you feel, I was looking forward to my thread when I got to 10 million and nada. Congrats you to Monster34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and all the other millionaires.


For you guys (and anyone else who doesn't get an update, please remember it's not something we do on purpose. The updates are made automatically and emailed out to us.

If it's constant, and you're never on the millionaire updates, then let us know. Next time you're getting close to an update, send me a PM, and I'll keep an eye on your stats and the email updates. If I can confirm you're not on the list, we'll try and fix it.


----------



## Deeeebs

Wow thats the sweetest thing I have ever seen you type... Brought a tear to my eye!


----------



## zodac




----------



## sweffymo

I think Z called me "buddy" once. I almost had a heart attack.


----------



## zodac

I'm sure it was sarcastic.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;15367052*
> I'm sure it was sarcastic.


Don't crush my dreams!


----------



## zodac

Yup... deffo sarcastic.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;15367113*
> Yup... deffo sarcastic.


You're not the only one.


----------



## $ilent

naw my 8 Million got missed


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;15374437*
> naw my 8 Million got missed


Got it....









*Deeeebs has increased to 82 million points.
K092084 has increased to 51 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 43 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 34 million points.
mach1 has increased to 21 million points.
rurushu has increased to 14 million points.
Strat79 has increased to 14 million points.
$ilent has increased to 8 million points.
Yumyums has increased to 2 million points.
Kontra is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
BankaiKiller is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## $ilent

woop! cheers


----------



## dhenzjhen

Wondering if where's my 42nd update









41mil -> 43mil not bad


----------



## gboeds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*


Wondering if where's my 42nd update









41mil -> 43mil not bad










you are just folding too fast!!!


----------



## BOB850123

When the next EOC update rolls around I will be at 5 million!


----------



## WonderMutt

I topped 4 million overnight!!!!!


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Got it....









*Deeeebs has increased to 82 million points.
K092084 has increased to 51 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 43 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 34 million points.
mach1 has increased to 21 million points.
rurushu has increased to 14 million points.
Strat79 has increased to 14 million points.
$ilent has increased to 8 million points.
Yumyums has increased to 2 million points.
Kontra is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
BankaiKiller is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


Gratz!


----------



## bluedevil

BIG UPDATE!

Deeeebs Congrats twice!









*mklvotep has increased to 129 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 100 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 84 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 83 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 53 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 44 million points.
ftw_420 has increased to 25 million points.
sbinh has increased to 16 million points.
SS_Patrick has increased to 15 million points.
klaxian has increased to 14 million points.
hertz9753 has increased to 13 million points.
Kevdog has increased to 11 million points.
rushmore1205 has increased to 8 million points.
tismon has increased to 7 million points.
boydyboyd has increased to 6 million points.
drew630 has increased to 6 million points.
BOB850123 has increased to 5 million points.
vanilla_eitz has increased to 4 million points.
WonderMutt has increased to 4 million points.
DeltaUpsilon has increased to 3 million points.
NorxMAL has increased to 2 million points.
Nigyl has increased to 2 million points.
Hollidayslim has increased to 2 million points.
JENightmare has increased to 2 million points.
Ceadderman is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
tmaz42o is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## omega17

Congrats everyone and roffle at Deeeebs pwning the congrats list


----------



## matroska

Congratz everyone!









Deeeebs, you're overloading the servers


----------



## AMD SLI guru

congrats everybody!


----------



## drew630

Good job!!


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Congratulations!


----------



## Kevdog

Aww you remembered me...







...Thanks bluedevil...


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 85 million points.
sstnt has increased to 26 million points.
Eveill has increased to 17 million points.
robbo2 has increased to 13 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 5 million points.
Xyxox is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Congratulations!


----------



## bluedevil

*dhenzjhen has increased to 45 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 24 million points.
sbinh has increased to 17 million points.
darksun20 has increased to 10 million points.
empnero has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 86 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 46 million points.
dropkickninja has increased to 18 million points.
Maximus7651000 has increased to 13 million points.
DonkeyPunch1514 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Disturbed117

Congratz Folders


----------



## sweffymo




----------



## robwadeson

way to go guys! cant wait till i reach my goal of 1m


----------



## dhenzjhen

congrats everybody!


----------



## bluedevil

*dhenzjhen has increased to 47 million points.
lordikon has increased to 16 million points.
Dissentience has increased to 8 million points.
Gsa700 has increased to 6 million points.
arvidab has increased to 5 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 87 million points.
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 49 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 47 million points.
sbinh has increased to 18 million points.
lordikon has increased to 16 million points.
copenhagen269 has increased to 15 million points.
Dissentience has increased to 8 million points.
stren has increased to 7 million points.
Gsa700 has increased to 6 million points.
arvidab has increased to 5 million points.
XPC_SniperXX has increased to 3 million points.
Ishinomori has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## Deeeebs

dhenzjhen back to back 47 million? NICE!!


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 89 million points.
ali7up has increased to 33 million points.
MAD_JIHAD has increased to 22 million points.
sbinh has increased to 19 million points.
hertz9753 has increased to 14 million points.
Heedehcheenuh has increased to 9 million points.
Hollidayslim has increased to 3 million points.
infodump has increased to 3 million points.
FireBot has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Thanks Blue and all the OCN folding crew









Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## dhenzjhen




----------



## robwadeson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen;15474334*


Dude, that's some serious achievement! I'd love to see a some shots of your farm


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robwadeson;15480105*
> Dude, that's some serious achievement! I'd love to see a some shots of your farm


Hades won't last long my friend, so I just fold whenever I can....


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

I am trying to win some upgrades while folding. I need somemore FIREPOWER.

Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*


Hades won't last long my friend, so I just fold whenever I can....


Whenever you can seems like 24/7 so far


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 90 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 55 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 50 million points.
Digigami has increased to 24 million points.
MAD_JIHAD has increased to 22 million points.
sbinh has increased to 19 million points.
hertz9753 has increased to 14 million points.
Hollidayslim has increased to 3 million points.
infodump has increased to 3 million points.
DarkPyro is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
crystalhand is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Congrats to all.









FYI, once you reach 100 million they stop congratulating you.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie;15489933*
> Congrats to all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, once you reach 100 million they stop congratulating you.


Not quite. We congratulate 1/5/10 then every 10 million after that.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Not quite. We congratulate 1/5/10 then every 10 million after that.


I know, I was just giving you are hard time.


----------



## Deeeebs

newbies...


----------



## DarkPyro

woot woot woot woot... yes i am







thank you very much


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 102 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 92 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 91 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 52 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 51 million points.
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 50 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 35 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 27 million points.
Manixaist has increased to 23 million points.
Finrond has increased to 15 million points.
Amang has increased to 11 million points.
Argosy has increased to 10 million points.
curve_in has increased to 8 million points.
HobieCat has increased to 7 million points.
codejunki has increased to 6 million points.
BOB850123 has increased to 6 million points.
M3C.CA has increased to 4 million points.
Infernosaint has increased to 2 million points.
SectorNine50 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
vcrazy is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
kubed_zero is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Hacksword is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
SamuraiBatgirl is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Sainesk is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## amang




----------



## arvidab

Yay!

Congratz all of you, well done!


----------



## HobieCat

I just realized I hit 7 million


----------



## matroska

Congratz everyone!


----------



## bluedevil

*Caleal has increased to 11 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 93 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 54 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 25 million points.
sid9671111 has increased to 16 million points.
kcuestag has increased to 9 million points.
Ryahn is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Robwadeson is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## kcuestag

w0000t.









1 more million and I'll be at my Folding goal.


----------



## jeffries7

AHHHHH just hit 2 million...8 more to go


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 103 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 94 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 56 million points.
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 51 million points.
Klue22 has increased to 28 million points.
Strider_2001 has increased to 11 million points.
kremtok has increased to 11 million points.
Dramatize has increased to 5 million points.
vcrazy has increased to 2 million points.
jeffries7 has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*mklvotep has increased to 130 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 95 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 55 million points.
K092084 has increased to 52 million points.
hertz9753 has increased to 15 million points.
kevikev has increased to 10 million points.
daikerjohn has increased to 8 million points.
aroc91 has increased to 4 million points.
no_safe_HAVEN is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## aroc91

Cool beans


----------



## bluedevil

*dhenzjhen has increased to 56 million points.
sstnt has increased to 27 million points.
Syrillians_Army has increased to 18 million points.
darksun20 has increased to 11 million points.
giganews35 has increased to 8 million points.
Jamanious has increased to 8 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 6 million points.
loki_reborn is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## dhenzjhen

I hate 6901's!!!


----------



## Flying Toilet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*


I hate 6901's!!!


This. Then again, when do we ever get anything besides 690X's lol

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flying Toilet*


This. Then again, when do we ever get anything besides 690X's lol

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



I think deeeeeeeeeebs sucked all the 6903's and 6904's, LOL!!


----------



## Deeeebs

over the last couple weeks all i have getten are 6904's...


----------



## bluedevil

*mach1 has increased to 23 million points.
yannickhk has increased to 4 million points.
blazed1 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 96 million points.
sparky79 has increased to 16 million points.
justadude_BlueCrew has increased to 10 million points.*


----------



## XPD541

I love this thread. So much win for sheer PPD numbers and totals.


----------



## bluedevil

*ali7up has increased to 34 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 28 million points.
playboy4u2nv has increased to 18 million points.
rurushu has increased to 15 million points.
gboeds has increased to 5 million points.
vcrazy has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## dhenzjhen

Congrats *vcrazy has increased to 3 million points









*


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen;15570083*
> Congrats *vcrazy has increased to 3 million points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


he has been on my threat meter since the day he started!
















gratz all


----------



## vcrazy

thanks.

@gboeds: i'm comin' to getcha! buwahahahahah


----------



## stu.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vcrazy*


thanks.

@gboeds: i'm comin' to getcha! buwahahahahah


What are you folding with??


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vcrazy;15575543*
> thanks.
> 
> @gboeds: i'm comin' to getcha! buwahahahahah


trying to make it take a little longer, but 2 million points and it says I have a week....not much I can do









just glad you are on team BBQ!


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 97 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 57 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 36 million points.
mhwwdman has increased to 18 million points.
SS_Patrick has increased to 16 million points.
VisioDei has increased to 5 million points.*


----------



## arvidab

The millions keep rollin' in, good work guys!


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 98 million points.
robbo2 has increased to 14 million points.
Gsa700 has increased to 7 million points.
blupupher has increased to 5 million points.
Andy91947 has increased to 5 million points.
morencyam has increased to 4 million points.
jetpuck73 has increased to 4 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Lutro0 has increased to 57 million points.
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 52 million points.
Nude_Lewd_Man has increased to 16 million points.
jmcmtank has increased to 11 million points.
valvehead has increased to 2 million points.
onestack is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Disturbed117

Congratz guys.


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;15586056*
> *Lutro0 has increased to 57 million points.
> AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 52 million points.
> Nude_Lewd_Man has increased to 16 million points.
> jmcmtank has increased to 11 million points.
> valvehead has increased to 2 million points.
> onestack is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


Congrats to everyone who reached a new milestone!

I suppose I'm on a roll now. The weather has cooled down, and I'm too busy right now to do much on my sig rig, so I might as well let it fold away!


----------



## bluedevil

*dhenzjhen has increased to 59 million points.
Strat79 has increased to 15 million points.
BigDaddyK_UK has increased to 7 million points.
Hollidayslim has increased to 4 million points.
enmariack has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## dhenzjhen

57 -> 59


----------



## stu.

Drop more units, you're slacking!


----------



## dhenzjhen

I just hit 60


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 99 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 60 million points.
SergeantHop has increased to 52 million points.
Digigami has increased to 25 million points.
kiwwanna has increased to 23 million points.
punkrock has increased to 15 million points.
jcharlesr75 has increased to 10 million points.
curve_in has increased to 9 million points.
Woop has increased to 9 million points.
vcrazy has increased to 4 million points.
Nebulae has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 104 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 100 million points.
stu. has increased to 15 million points.
GaMEChld is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;15602996*
> *Extreme_Newbie has increased to 104 million points.
> Deeeebs has increased to 100 million points.
> stu. has increased to 15 million points.
> GaMEChld is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*0bit has increased to 14 million points.
Ducrider has increased to 11 million points.
KOBALT has increased to 10 million points.
BOB850123 has increased to 7 million points.
Mr.Steve has increased to 6 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 5 million points.
grillinman has increased to 2 million points.
Xeelee33 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Florida_Dan has increased to 2 million points.
Bridden is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
abyrnes81 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Bluedinette is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Disturbed117

Good job Folders


----------



## grillinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;15610486*
> *
> grillinman has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 101 million points.
louze001 has increased to 51 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 26 million points.
AvgWhiteGuy has increased to 23 million points.
hertz9753 has increased to 16 million points.
Finrond has increased to 16 million points.
NorxMAL has increased to 3 million points.
Hawk777th has increased to 2 million points.
Snowmen is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 103 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 102 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 62 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 61 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 58 million points.
ftw_420 has increased to 26 million points.
dropkickninja has increased to 19 million points.
lawrencendlw has increased to 17 million points.
the_beast has increased to 8 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 7 million points.
vcrazy has increased to 5 million points.
ColdFusionWi has increased to 5 million points.
DeltaUpsilon has increased to 4 million points.
CTRLurself has increased to 3 million points.
nighttraitor has increased to 3 million points.
poolman is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
MrTolkinghorn is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
chewdude is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*dhenzjhen has increased to 63 million points.
SergeantHop has increased to 53 million points.
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 53 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 37 million points.
mach1 has increased to 24 million points.
zygrene has increased to 12 million points.
WonderMutt has increased to 5 million points.
Bonz has increased to 3 million points.
GHR180 has increased to 2 million points.
just4funuk is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## *the_beast*

one closer to the big 10 million!


----------



## mott555

Congrats guys!

Looks like I'll be on here in a few more days with 2 million. I'd be there a lot faster if I quit putting budget CPUs in my server builds. Got an Atom D525 and now a Sandy Bridge Celeron G440 in my current servers. Not much PPD potential there.


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 105 million points.
Klue22 has increased to 29 million points.
sstnt has increased to 28 million points.
Digigami has increased to 26 million points.
Atom has increased to 18 million points.
klaxian has increased to 15 million points.
vcrazy has increased to 6 million points.
bfreddyberg has increased to 4 million points.
the_original_beast has increased to 4 million points.
Unitas99007 has increased to 3 million points.
CarlosSpiceyWeiner has increased to 2 million points.
Awkwardly_Awesome has increased to 2 million points.
Masterchief3k is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## HobieCat

Congrats guys!


----------



## Disturbed117




----------



## matroska

Congratz people!


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 105 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 64 million points.
ali7up has increased to 35 million points.
robbo2 has increased to 15 million points.
Amang has increased to 12 million points.
omega17 has increased to 11 million points.
Dolledirk has increased to 8 million points.
pioneerisloud has increased to 2 million points.
the_scottish_alchemist has increased to 2 million points.
Monocog007 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
onoz is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Alatar

gz guys!


----------



## Deeeebs

today is a sad day... i will be passing Extreme_Newbie at some point...


----------



## omega17

A sad day for Extreme_Newbie you mean









In other news...


----------



## bluedevil

*mklvotep has increased to 131 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 106 million points.
SS_Patrick has increased to 17 million points.
Gsa700 has increased to 8 million points.
vcrazy has increased to 7 million points.
Alatar has increased to 5 million points.
StarYoshi has increased to 4 million points.
Ishinomori has increased to 3 million points.
decali has increased to 3 million points.
jesse1053 has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## Ishinomori




----------



## Alatar

for me

and a big GZ! to everyone else!


----------



## onoz

finally got my badge!


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 178 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 107 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 106 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 65 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 59 million points.
veblen has increased to 48 million points.
Jarble has increased to 25 million points.
arvidab has increased to 6 million points.
rokr has increased to 5 million points.
Erick_Silver has increased to 3 million points.
69_Goat is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*dhenzjhen has increased to 66 million points.
SergeantHop has increased to 54 million points.
Beeiilll has increased to 8 million points.
mott555 has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## mott555

Wow, you managed to post updated scores without mentioning Deeeebs.


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 109 million points.
K092084 has increased to 53 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 38 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 29 million points.
darksun20 has increased to 12 million points.
Kevdog has increased to 12 million points.
Caleal has increased to 12 million points.
kcuestag has increased to 10 million points.
1337LutZ has increased to 9 million points.
BOB850123 has increased to 8 million points.
XPD541 has increased to 5 million points.
XPC_SniperXX has increased to 4 million points.
hirolla888 has increased to 2 million points.
Yuppiexj is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*vdhenzjhen has increased to 67 million points.
sstnt has increased to 29 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 27 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 15 million points.
xTweetyBird has increased to 3 million points.
Night197 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Kevdog

Thanks Mr. bluedevil


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> Thanks Mr. bluedevil











*
dhenzjhen has increased to 68 million points.
mach1 has increased to 25 million points.
baggzy has increased to 9 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 110 million points.
vcrazy has increased to 8 million points.
infodump has increased to 4 million points.
G3RG is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 111 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 107 million points.
Digigami has increased to 27 million points.
ftw_420 has increased to 27 million points.
curve_in has increased to 10 million points.
behappy has increased to 9 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 8 million points.
drew630 has increased to 7 million points.
gboeds has increased to 6 million points.
Stevenne has increased to 2 million points.
whatthegorgias is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## gboeds




----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 112 million points.
Argosy has increased to 11 million points.
egerds has increased to 6 million points.
luXfer has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*dhenzjhen has increased to 69 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 60 million points.
SergeantHop has increased to 55 million points.
Finrond has increased to 17 million points.
rederdustwar has increased to 5 million points.
OCN_NvidiaStorm has increased to 2 million points.
PR-Imagery is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*k4m1k4z3 has increased to 39 million points.
ali7up has increased to 36 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 30 million points.
0bit has increased to 15 million points.
kevikev has increased to 11 million points.
scifiguy has increased to 8 million points.
lmg is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 113 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 108 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 70 million points.
kremtok has increased to 12 million points.
vcrazy has increased to 9 million points.
Gsa700 has increased to 9 million points.
JedixJarf has increased to 7 million points.
ALUCARDVPR has increased to 4 million points.
Mr.Zergling has increased to 4 million points.
Philistine has increased to 3 million points.
kubed_zero has increased to 2 million points.
shnur has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *Deeeebs has increased to 113 million points.
> Extreme_Newbie has increased to 108 million points.
> dhenzjhen has increased to 70 million points.
> kremtok has increased to 12 million points.
> vcrazy has increased to 9 million points.
> Gsa700 has increased to 9 million points.
> JedixJarf has increased to 7 million points.
> ALUCARDVPR has increased to 4 million points.
> Mr.Zergling has increased to 4 million points.
> Philistine has increased to 3 million points.
> kubed_zero has increased to 2 million points.
> shnur has increased to 2 million points.*


Wheeee!


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 114 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 71 million points.
Klue22 has increased to 30 million points.
hertz9753 has increased to 18 million points.
cchun39 has increased to 3 million points.
Escatore has increased to 2 million points.
Tuthsok has increased to 2 million points.
CPLMayo is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Go_Gators! is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 115 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 72 million points.
robbo2 has increased to 16 million points.
stu. has increased to 16 million points.
Strider_2001 has increased to 12 million points.
Deathshad has increased to 9 million points.
Velathawen has increased to 9 million points.
stren has increased to 9 million points.
808MP5 has increased to 6 million points.
viper522 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## viper522

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *Deeeebs has increased to 115 million points.
> dhenzjhen has increased to 72 million points.
> robbo2 has increased to 16 million points.
> stu. has increased to 16 million points.
> Strider_2001 has increased to 12 million points.
> Deathshad has increased to 9 million points.
> Velathawen has increased to 9 million points.
> stren has increased to 9 million points.
> 808MP5 has increased to 6 million points.
> viper522 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


woohoo!


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 116 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 73 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 61 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 40 million points.
Digigami has increased to 28 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 28 million points.
mach1 has increased to 26 million points.
SS_Patrick has increased to 18 million points.
Pccstudent has increased to 13 million points.
curve_in has increased to 11 million points.
Mjs has increased to 8 million points.
BOB850123 has increased to 9 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 9 million points.
Hollidayslim has increased to 5 million points.
battlenut has increased to 5 million points.
CTRLurself has increased to 4 million points.
Alchemik has increased to 2 million points.
Nyerf has increased to 2 million points.
chewdude has increased to 2 million points.
leekaiwei is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
christian_piper is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
rockosmodlife is a new millionaire with 1 million points.

*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 117 million points.
SergeantHop has increased to 56 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 31 million points.
franz has increased to 19 million points.
Exidous has increased to 14 million points.
Amang has increased to 13 million points.
vcrazy has increased to 11 million points.
Dolledirk has increased to 9 million points.
MAXX3.3_Esq has increased to 6 million points.
vladsinger has increased to 3 million points.
blazed1 has increased to 2 million points.
Tatubom1 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
black06g85 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Philistine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *Deeeebs has increased to 116 million points.*


Deeeebs it seems like just a few days ago you were at 113 million points. Oh that's right you were.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *Deeeebs has increased to 113 million points.*


You are a folding machine! Keep it up.


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 109 million points.
DeltaUpsilon has increased to 5 million points.
thisischuck01 has increased to 3 million points.
k_delong31 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
FastCR is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 119 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 118 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 74 million points.
sstnt has increased to 30 million points.
rurushu has increased to 17 million points.
Vibe21 has increased to 9 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 6 million points.
NorxMAL has increased to 4 million points.
bakageta has increased to 3 million points.
A_Blind_Man has increased to 2 million points.
bartonn is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
[ISM]-BlueDragon is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *
> Jeppzer has increased to 6 million points.*


----------



## matroska

Congratz everyone!









You too Jepz! You passed me


----------



## Jeppzer

You need to start folding again!


----------



## arvidab

Rack up those points everybody, but why didn't I get a mention when I passed 7mil?


----------



## Jeppzer

Because it didn't happen!


----------



## bluedevil

*mklvotep has increased to 132 million points.
lawrencendlw has increased to 18 million points.
vcrazy has increased to 12 million points.
baggzy has increased to 10 million points.
giganews35 has increased to 9 million points.
Irisservice has increased to 4 million points.
Hacksword has increased to 2 million points.
Rockhopper is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
arnock is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bakageta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *bakageta has increased to 3 million points.*


Woo! That took a lot longer than I had originally planned on, gpu folding on air just didn't work out for me in the summer. So going water before summer rolls around again.


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 120 million points.
ali7up has increased to 37 million points.
hertz9753 has increased to 19 million points.
copenhagen269 has increased to 16 million points.
vcrazy has increased to 13 million points.
mike44njdevils has increased to 11 million points.
zodac has increased to 7 million points.
WonderMutt has increased to 6 million points.
d-block has increased to 4 million points.
denial_ is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Nyghtryder_9 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Frozen-Q is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *
> zodac has increased to 7 million points.*


Wait..what?! How did this happen?!


----------



## zodac

Hax. :teaching:


----------



## Jeppzer

Ooh, you sneaky little thing of evil!


----------



## zodac

"little"?


----------



## Jeppzer

Smurfette. You're three apples high. That's like Hayley. Tiny tiny.


----------



## zodac

Nu-uh.


----------



## Jeppzer

Aaaw, did I hurt your tinywiny feelings now?


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 122 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 121 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 75 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 62 million points.
K092084 has increased to 54 million points.
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 54 million points.
Klue22 has increased to 31 million points.
dropkickninja has increased to 20 million points.
playboy4u2nv has increased to 19 million points.
sks72 has increased to 18 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 16 million points.
eloverton2 has increased to 14 million points.
crazyap7 has increased to 14 million points.
vcrazy has increased to 14 million points.
darksun20 has increased to 13 million points.
Ishinomori has increased to 4 million points.
hoth17 has increased to 4 million points.
jeffries7 has increased to 3 million points.
yksas has increased to 2 million points.
decossatot is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
finger00 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## eloverton2

14 million!







almost to my next badge


----------



## Rognin

Three more days and I'm a folding millionaire!!!


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin*
> 
> Three more days and I'm a folding millionaire!!!


You know what you could buy with all those points!


----------



## Deeeebs

nothing?

< new avatar


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> nothing?
> 
> < new avatar


Possibly the greatest avatar I've seen on here.


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 124 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 123 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 110 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 77 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 76 million points.
SergeantHop has increased to 57 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 41 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 32 million points.
Digigami has increased to 29 million points.
mach1 has increased to 27 million points.
Jarble has increased to 26 million points.
Finrond has increased to 18 million points.
X-Thumper-X has increased to 15 million points.
vcrazy has increased to 15 million points.
alawadhi3000 has increased to 14 million points.
Caleal has increased to 13 million points.
urgrandpasdog has increased to 12 million points.
BOB850123 has increased to 10 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 10 million points.
Gsa700 has increased to 10 million points.
gboeds has increased to 7 million points.
matroska has increased to 6 million points.
azcrazy has increased to 4 million points.
Awkwardly_Awesome has increased to 3 million points.
just4funuk has increased to 2 million points.
Casjo has increased to 2 million points.
OfficerMac has increased to 2 million points.
Slappa has increased to 2 million points.
Rognin is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
george_orm is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Craig_Media_Services,_Inc. is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *
> gboeds has increased to 7 million points.
> *


----------



## matroska

Congratz everyone!









i finally reached 6 millions


----------



## stren

Grats - I just turned 10 (million)! Only took 8 months of which only 3 months was 24/7. Hopefully next year I'll be folding 24/7 all year on a sweet 8 core sb-e!


----------



## killerquag

Days and days and days of checking it over and over and over and over...

I hit 4 mil!!!

WooT!


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 125 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 111 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 29 million points.
ftw_420 has increased to 28 million points.
sparky79 has increased to 17 million points.
curve_in has increased to 12 million points.
stren has increased to 10 million points.
JedixJarf has increased to 8 million points.
arvidab has increased to 8 million points.
killerquag has increased to 4 million points.
Rockhopper has increased to 2 million points.
onestack has increased to 2 million points.
begjr2 has increased to 2 million points.
Flyingtoilet has increased to 2 million points.
OBCblackhawk is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
skaboy607 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
JustinsCorei7 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *
> arvidab has increased to 8 million points.
> *










This time it happened! Gratz to all!


----------



## Flying Toilet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *
> Flyingtoilet has increased to 2 million points.
> *


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 126 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 79 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 78 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 63 million points.
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 55 million points.
hertz9753 has increased to 20 million points.
mhwwdman has increased to 19 million points.
robbo2 has increased to 17 million points.
vcrazy has increased to 16 million points.
MisterMalv has increased to 3 million points.
CarlosSpiceyWeiner has increased to 3 million points.
DiHydrogenMonOxide is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
u3b3rg33k is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## MisterMalv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *
> MisterMalv has increased to 3 million points.*


Keeping me warm.


----------



## bluedevil

*
Deeeebs has increased to 127 million points.
ali7up has increased to 38 million points.
Klue22 has increased to 32 million points.
Eveill has increased to 18 million points.
stu. has increased to 17 million points.
Strat79 has increased to 16 million points.
Argosy has increased to 12 million points.
baggzy has increased to 11 million points.
Alatar has increased to 6 million points.
yomama9388 has increased to 5 million points.
********* is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
*


----------



## _s3v3n_

5 million points for me


----------



## playboy4u2nv

congrats to all


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *
> 
> Alatar has increased to 6 million points.
> 
> *












Gz guys!


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 129 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 128 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 80 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 33 million points.
Digigami has increased to 30 million points.
SS_Patrick has increased to 19 million points.
0bit has increased to 16 million points.
sizzzle has increased to 9 million points.
bfreddyberg has increased to 5 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 5 million points.
Ikem has increased to 3 million points.
underdog1425 has increased to 3 million points.
awa1990 has increased to 2 million points.
kabj06 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*dhenzjhen has increased to 81 million points.
SergeantHop has increased to 58 million points.
louze001 has increased to 52 million points.
MAD_JIHAD has increased to 23 million points.
Atom has increased to 20 million points.
vcrazy has increased to 17 million points.
69BBNova has increased to 13 million points.
Xeelee33 has increased to 2 million points.
PR-Imagery has increased to 2 million points.
[T]yphoon has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*dhenzjhen has increased to 81 million points.
69BBNova has increased to 13 million points.
Mr.Steve has increased to 7 million points.
[T]yphoon has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## eloverton2

if all of the points from the past two days get all added at once, we're going to have one massive update here


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eloverton2*
> 
> if all of the points from the past two days get all added at once, we're going to have one massive update here


Here it comes!







Actually not that big.









*Deeeebs has increased to 131 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 112 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 30 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 17 million points.
TheSchlaf has increased to 5 million points.
tq2353 has increased to 5 million points.
infodump has increased to 5 million points.
Rockhopper has increased to 3 million points.
crystalhand has increased to 2 million points.
G3RG has increased to 2 million points.
bartonn has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Here it comes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually not that big.


PG has the servers down now to recredit the points of the last 3 days. More will come.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eloverton2*
> 
> PG has the servers down now to recredit the points of the last 3 days. More will come.


Yep you are absolutely right!







Here is the big update!

*Deeeebs has increased to 134 million points.
mklvotep has increased to 133 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 132 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 113 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 84 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 82 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 64 million points.
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 56 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 42 million points.
mach1 has increased to 28 million points.
hertz9753 has increased to 21 million points.
Finrond has increased to 19 million points.
lawrencendlw has increased to 19 million points.
vcrazy has increased to 18 million points.
rurushu has increased to 18 million points.
Amang has increased to 14 million points.
darksun20 has increased to 14 million points.
Strider_2001 has increased to 13 million points.
curve_in has increased to 13 million points.
kevikev has increased to 12 million points.
BOB850123 has increased to 11 million points.
stren has increased to 11 million points.
$ilent has increased to 9 million points.
gboeds has increased to 8 million points.
tismon has increased to 8 million points.
rokr has increased to 6 million points.
NorxMAL has increased to 5 million points.
decali has increased to 4 million points.
rmyers83 has increased to 3 million points.
FireBot has increased to 3 million points.
CPLMayo has increased to 2 million points.
IXcrispyXI has increased to 2 million points.
Metaldude has increased to 2 million points.
skinnysumo has increased to 2 million points.
dwsr is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 136 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 85 million points.
SergeantHop has increased to 59 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 34 million points.
Digigami has increased to 31 million points.
kremtok has increased to 13 million points.
stu. has increased to 18 million points.
sweffymo has increased to 5 million points.
Garvani has increased to 3 million points.
DonkeyPunch1514 has increased to 2 million points.
KonigGeist is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Lutro0 has increased to 65 million points.
nitteo has increased to 34 million points.
sstnt has increased to 31 million points.
dropkickninja has increased to 21 million points.
BOB850123 has increased to 12 million points.
Rockhopper has increased to 4 million points.*


----------



## arvidab

Look at all those millionaires!


----------



## bluedevil

*Jarble has increased to 27 million points.
omega17 has increased to 12 million points.
WonderMutt has increased to 7 million points.
ScrappyOCN has increased to 2 million points.
BWG has increased to 2 million points.
gelatin_factory is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*
Deeeebs has increased to 139 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 138 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 114 million points.
ali7up has increased to 39 million points.
vcrazy has increased to 19 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 18 million points.
arvidab has increased to 9 million points.
drew630 has increased to 8 million points.
nighttraitor has increased to 4 million points.
just4funuk has increased to 3 million points.
BitPusher is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
phazer11 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Hambone07si

I'll be there by the end of this week. I'm moving on up







. I'm at 600k+ as of now. Should hit 1mil by thrusday


----------



## Kevdog




----------



## TerrorX

Just hit 1 mill last update


----------



## KOBALT




----------



## bluedevil

*dhenzjhen has increased to 87 million points.
mach1 has increased to 29 million points.
jck_fla_usa has increased to 15 million points.
baggzy has increased to 12 million points.
Gsa700 has increased to 11 million points.
behappy has increased to 10 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 7 million points.
enmariack has increased to 3 million points.
valvehead has increased to 3 million points.
Lonestar has increased to 2 million points.
William_Adam is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
TerrorX is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 140 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 88 million points.
SergeantHop has increased to 60 million points.
hertz9753 has increased to 22 million points.
vcrazy has increased to 20 million points.
SS_Patrick has increased to 20 million points.
Caleal has increased to 14 million points.
jcharlesr75 has increased to 11 million points.
kubed_zero has increased to 3 million points.
BlackMagix has increased to 3 million points.
silvrr is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*_s3v3n_ has increased to 6 million points.
Florida_Dan has increased to 4 million points.
TheReaperWaits has increased to 3 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 2 million points.
Monocog007 has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 141 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 115 million points.
rurushu has increased to 19 million points.
JeffMace has increased to 11 million points.
jagz has increased to 6 million points.
bartonn has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## jck

Yep...I hit the big 15M...all with crappy hardware.


----------



## bluedevil

*dhenzjhen has increased to 89 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 43 million points.
curve_in has increased to 14 million points.
bfreddyberg has increased to 6 million points.
CarlosSpiceyWeiner has increased to 4 million points.
xTweetyBird has increased to 4 million points.
Asustweaker has increased to 2 million points.
black06g85 has increased to 2 million points.
Buuntu has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 142 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 66 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 35 million points.
sstnt has increased to 32 million points.
eloverton2 has increased to 15 million points.
JedixJarf has increased to 10 million points.
BackwoodsNC is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Dramatize has increased to 6 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 3 million points.
Kurt_Brinker is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 144 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 143 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 90 million points.
SergeantHop has increased to 61 million points.
Klue22 has increased to 34 million points.
Digigami has increased to 32 million points.
vcrazy has increased to 22 million points.
vcrazy has increased to 21 million points.
Finrond has increased to 20 million points.
stu. has increased to 19 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 19 million points.
darksun20 has increased to 15 million points.
ounderfla69 has increased to 14 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 13 million points.
Gsa700 has increased to 12 million points.
Heedehcheenuh has increased to 10 million points.
MAXX3.3_Esq has increased to 7 million points.
DeltaUpsilon has increased to 6 million points.
morencyam has increased to 5 million points.
Rockhopper has increased to 5 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 4 million points.
Malfunction14 has increased to 4 million points.
Blueduck3285 has increased to 3 million points.
the_scottish_alchemist has increased to 3 million points.
Nyghtryder_9 has increased to 2 million points.
NFSxperts has increased to 2 million points.
cyclometric has increased to 2 million points.
U_R_DOA has increased to 2 million points.
daman246 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
poizone is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Buckwheet is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *
> Blueduck3285 has increased to 3 million points.*


Yay!


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Congrats to all our new and multi-Millionaires keep up the good work and fold on..
Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 145 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 116 million points.
stren has increased to 12 million points.
yannickhk has increased to 5 million points.
G3RG has increased to 3 million points.
mega_option101 has increased to 3 million points.
no_safe_HAVEN has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *
> mega_option101 has increased to 3 million points.*


I sure did


----------



## jck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> I sure did


Good job


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 146 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 91 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 67 million points.
hertz9753 has increased to 23 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 5 million points.
Rognin has increased to 2 million points.
stolid is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*dhenzjhen has increased to 92 million points.
ali7up has increased to 40 million points.
vcrazy has increased to 23 million points.
pbasil1 has increased to 12 million points.
JFuss has increased to 6 million points.
Sethy666 has increased to 4 million points.
Alchemik has increased to 3 million points.
[ISM]-BlueDragon has increased to 2 million points.
jwalker150 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 148 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 147 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 117 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 93 million points.
K092084 has increased to 56 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 36 million points.
vcrazy has increased to 24 million points.
Manixaist has increased to 24 million points.
Pccstudent has increased to 14 million points.
BOB850123 has increased to 13 million points.
magenois has increased to 13 million points.
mike44njdevils has increased to 12 million points.
gboeds has increased to 9 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 6 million points.
rederdustwar has increased to 6 million points.
CTRLurself has increased to 5 million points.
Escatore has increased to 3 million points.
Roke has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## gboeds




----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *
> no_safe_HAVEN has increased to 2 million points.*


Keep it up team mate!







To all others, you too!


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 149 million points.
mklvotep has increased to 134 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 44 million points.
Jarble has increased to 28 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 20 million points.
JedixJarf has increased to 11 million points.
chewdude has increased to 3 million points.
nole16k is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
HighPressureFolders is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
chatch15117 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Thiosk is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 151 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 94 million points.
mach1 has increased to 30 million points.
vcrazy has increased to 25 million points.
robbo2 has increased to 19 million points.
sparky79 has increased to 18 million points.
alawadhi3000 has increased to 15 million points.
eollis has increased to 11 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 7 million points.
Rockhopper has increased to 6 million points.
viper522 has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## viper522

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *
> viper522 has increased to 2 million points.*


woohoo! now that I'm capable of over 100k ppd at home it's ramping up.


----------



## bluedevil

*dhenzjhen has increased to 95 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 68 million points.
SergeantHop has increased to 62 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 32 million points.
vcrazy has increased to 26 million points.
copenhagen269 has increased to 17 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 14 million points.
Argosy has increased to 13 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 7 million points.
Buckwheet has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 152 million points.
crazyap7 has increased to 15 million points.
WonderMutt has increased to 8 million points.
Alatar has increased to 7 million points.
NorxMAL has increased to 6 million points.
XPD541 has increased to 6 million points.
Andy91947 has increased to 6 million points.
no_safe_HAVEN has increased to 3 million points.
DonkeyPunch1514 has increased to 3 million points.
onestack has increased to 3 million points.
shnur has increased to 3 million points.
Shneakypete has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## Sethy666

Everytime you blink, Deeeebs gets a million









Excellent work to all the other millionaires


----------



## bluedevil

*ftw_420 has increased to 29 million points.
Amang has increased to 15 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 8 million points.
bartonn has increased to 4 million points.
Hambone07si is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Deeeebs

that time i didnt...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *
> Alatar has increased to 7 million points.
> *












gz to all millionaires!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> that time i didnt...


Thats coz no one blinked









Honestly man, you are awesome with your production


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> that time i didnt...


Because your bad at folding.


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 118 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 37 million points.
arvidab has increased to 10 million points.
just4funuk has increased to 4 million points.
Awkwardly_Awesome has increased to 4 million points.
CPLMayo has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 154 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 97 million points.
vcrazy has increased to 27 million points.
Finrond has increased to 21 million points.
kevikev has increased to 13 million points.
Beeiilll has increased to 9 million points.
infodump has increased to 6 million points.
Metaldude has increased to 3 million points.
zhylun has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*dhenzjhen has increased to 98 million points.
ali7up has increased to 41 million points.
JedixJarf has increased to 12 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 9 million points.
Erick_Silver has increased to 4 million points.
Buckwheet has increased to 3 million points.
Megabander is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 156 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 155 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 69 million points.
louze001 has increased to 53 million points.
vcrazy has increased to 28 million points.
SS_Patrick has increased to 21 million points.
klaxian has increased to 17 million points.
darksun20 has increased to 16 million points.
Caleal has increased to 15 million points.
curve_in has increased to 15 million points.
CHUNKYBOWSER has increased to 14 million points.
baggzy has increased to 13 million points.
Ishinomori has increased to 5 million points.
Florida_Dan has increased to 5 million points.
Philistine has increased to 4 million points.
blazed1 has increased to 4 million points.
kubed_zero has increased to 4 million points.
Nebulae has increased to 4 million points.
ZDngrfld is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Sethy666

Well done folks


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 119 million points.
Atom has increased to 21 million points.
sid9671111 has increased to 17 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 15 million points.
Maximus7651000 has increased to 14 million points.
BOB850123 has increased to 14 million points.
Rockhopper has increased to 7 million points.
johnfold4sci has increased to 7 million points.
G3RG has increased to 4 million points.
PR-Imagery has increased to 3 million points.
Kenetic is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Philistine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *Philistine has increased to 4 million points.*


----------



## msgclb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *
> Rockhopper has increased to 7 million points.
> *










I popped my head over hill and if I'm not mistaken there's a zodac in my future.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *
> Rockhopper has increased to 7 million points.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I popped my head over hill and if I'm not mistaken there's a zodac in my future.
Click to expand...

Awww... how romantic


----------



## FlyingNugget

Wrong thread woops


----------



## bluedevil

*dhenzjhen has increased to 100 million points.
Gsa700 has increased to 14 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 10 million points.
decali has increased to 5 million points.*


----------



## Disturbed117

Congrats Everyone.


----------



## bluedevil

*rurushu has increased to 20 million points.
kremtok has increased to 14 million points.
Buckwheet has increased to 4 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 158 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 101 million points.
vcrazy has increased to 29 million points.
stu. has increased to 21 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 8 million points.
rokr has increased to 7 million points.
Hacksword has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## bluedevil

*Nude_Lewd_Man has increased to 17 million points.
daikerjohn has increased to 10 million points.
Velathawen has increased to 10 million points.
repo_man has increased to 7 million points.
SectorNine50 has increased to 2 million points.
SpY_FoX_ZeRo is a new millionaire with 1 million points*.


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 160 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 120 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 102 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 70 million points.
K092084 has increased to 57 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 38 million points.
mach1 has increased to 31 million points.
CTRLurself has increased to 6 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 11 million points.
DeltaUpsilon has increased to 7 million points.
aroc91 has increased to 5 million points.
dinkledork has increased to 3 million points.
MKHunt has increased to 2 million points.
Agent34 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
wanako is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
KevinBinder211 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
ShortySmalls is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Nnimrod is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 161 million points.
Jarble has increased to 29 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 23 million points.
Jamanious has increased to 9 million points.
CPLMayo has increased to 4 million points.
Skripka has increased to 4 million points.
TickTock99 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*mklvotep has increased to 135 million points.
stren has increased to 14 million points.
bartonn has increased to 5 million points.
u3b3rg33k has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## stren

Woot!


----------



## bluedevil

*Klue22 has increased to 36 million points.
hertz9753 has increased to 25 million points.
ALUCARDVPR has increased to 5 million points.
crystalhand has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## Disturbed117

Congrats.


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 162 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 103 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 33 million points.
robbo2 has increased to 20 million points.
cwoliver has increased to 5 million points.
FatalPerfection has increased to 5 million points.
chewdude has increased to 4 million points.
[T]yphoon has increased to 3 million points.
OBCblackhawk has increased to 2 million points.
derickwm is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*MAD_JIHAD has increased to 24 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 16 million points.
Rockhopper has increased to 8 million points.
valvehead has increased to 4 million points.
Robwadeson has increased to 2 million points.
SDJASON is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Z32

Woo!!! 15k away from my biggest goal yet folding, 1M points!
Starting with a Phenom I x3 @ 2.1GHz, ending with a i5-2500k @ 4.5GHz (Which ran 24/7 for a long time), i7-2600k @ 4.4GHz, and a few others.
Feeling very proud! and man that Phenom I was a joke!


----------



## juano

Congratulations to all the millionaires.


----------



## Z32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Congratulations to all the millionaires.


Omg Juano, you're back & alive! Where did you go for over a month?!!


----------



## juano

Just been AFK, had lots of problems with my machine (CPU instability then a corrupt OS then a little more CPU instability) and not a lot of time to fix them. Free time I did have was either spent trying to fix those problems or doing things to take my mind off of other annoyances. I got the machine to where it should be stable a couple a weeks ago and signed on here briefly but just haven't been able to be on much.


----------



## bluedevil

*JedixJarf has increased to 13 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 12 million points.
aznchowboy650 has increased to 7 million points.
enmariack has increased to 4 million points.
TheGodofIris has increased to 3 million points.
Sainesk has increased to 2 million points.
TFL_Replica is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*k4m1k4z3 has increased to 45 million points.
ali7up has increased to 42 million points.
Finrond has increased to 22 million points.
GHR180 has increased to 3 million points.
IAmANoob is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Dawnblade is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Lutro0 has increased to 71 million points.
drew630 has increased to 9 million points.
Buckwheet has increased to 5 million points.
DonkeyPunch1514 has increased to 4 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*sstnt has increased to 33 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 121 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 24 million points.
Wheezo is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## juano

Congratulations everyone! Let's keep on increasing both our production and new member recruitment efforts whenever possible!


----------



## importflip

I'm a few hours away from 1m.


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 163 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 39 million points.
Digigami has increased to 34 million points.
vcrazy has increased to 30 million points.
Atom has increased to 22 million points.
mhwwdman has increased to 20 million points.
Eveill has increased to 19 million points.
darksun20 has increased to 17 million points.
BOB850123 has increased to 15 million points.
Gsa700 has increased to 15 million points.
69BBNova has increased to 14 million points.
KOBALT has increased to 12 million points.
arvidab has increased to 11 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 8 million points.
zodac has increased to 8 million points.
codejunki has increased to 7 million points.
just4funuk has increased to 5 million points.
G3RG has increased to 5 million points.
Burns331 has increased to 3 million points.
TFord has increased to 2 million points.
FireMarshallBill has increased to 2 million points.
Kaarix is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Robert0 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
MetalMax707 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Disturbed117

Congrats, People.


----------



## arvidab

Congratz all!


----------



## BOB850123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *
> BOB850123 has increased to 15 million points.
> *


Wasn't I supposed to get a thread for hitting 15 million?


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *
> TFord has increased to 2 million points.
> .*












The folding computer is in my attic keeping it warm. Get two great uses out of that pc


----------



## robwadeson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intense*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The folding computer is in my attic keeping it warm. Get two great uses out of that pc


lol nice, my rig is overheating my room a little bit, have to open some windowz in the winter


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 164 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 104 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 25 million points.
stu. has increased to 22 million points.
baggzy has increased to 14 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 13 million points.
Woop has increased to 10 million points.
Vibe21 has increased to 10 million points.
Buckwheet has increased to 6 million points.
CPLMayo has increased to 5 million points.
onoz has increased to 2 million points.
jwalker150 has increased to 2 million points.
importflip is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## importflip

Congrats, and thanks!


----------



## csm725

Should see csm on that list before February








I have a 6903 on the way...


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 165 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 26 million points.
curve_in has increased to 16 million points.
JedixJarf has increased to 14 million points.
Community_Project has increased to 14 million points.
BigDaddyK_UK has increased to 8 million points.
Aznboy1993 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
ps-gunkie is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## jwalker150

I think I am in shock in aw. it took me from September 2011 December 2011 and a system upgrade to reach my first million. Now here it maybe a month later and I have my second million. wow. Technology can be very good and i am glad I can use it to do something good. Keep it up all. We are doing good things and though we don't hear about the results all the time, it's how it is affecting some unknown life out there that's important.


----------



## robwadeson

grats!

Off topic, is there any DC programs to fold for breast cancer and prostate cancer?


----------



## bluedevil

*Desert_Rat has increased to 34 million points.
jck_fla_usa has increased to 16 million points.
eloverton2 has increased to 16 million points.
Amang has increased to 16 million points.
Rockhopper has increased to 9 million points.
the_beast has increased to 9 million points.
BWG has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 166 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 122 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 72 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 27 million points.
hertz9753 has increased to 26 million points.
darksun20 has increased to 18 million points.
X-Thumper-X has increased to 16 million points.
stren has increased to 15 million points.
gboeds has increased to 10 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 9 million points.
MAXX3.3_Esq has increased to 8 million points.
Buckwheet has increased to 7 million points.
NorxMAL has increased to 7 million points.
bartonn has increased to 6 million points.
sweffymo has increased to 6 million points.
killerquag has increased to 5 million points.
jeffries7 has increased to 4 million points.
Robwadeson has increased to 3 million points.
DarkRyder has increased to 2 million points.
SweetAndLow is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
falconer65 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
xxlawman87xx is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
TheGimpAddict is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
shad0wfax is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## DeltaUpsilon

blah blah blah Deebs has increased to a bagillion points







. I swear, at this point he just needs his own ticker, like the US debt clock.

OTOH, Congrats to Shawd0wfax and the other new millionaires!


----------



## wanako

damn! Deeeeeeeebs increased 1 mil points in like 2 days?


----------



## bluedevil

*ali7up has increased to 43 million points.
Klue22 has increased to 37 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 28 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 14 million points.
jcharlesr75 has increased to 12 million points.
Riffster has increased to 10 million points.
CarlosSpiceyWeiner has increased to 5 million points.
kubed_zero has increased to 5 million points.
blazed1 has increased to 5 million points.
Irisservice has increased to 5 million points.
audioxbliss has increased to 4 million points.
IXcrispyXI has increased to 3 million points.
Traches has increased to 2 million points.
Kurt_Brinker has increased to 2 million points.
mm67 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
f1nr0d is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Fooxz is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Traches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *Traches has increased to 2 million points.
> *


----------



## juano

Congratulations to all the millionaires!


----------



## csm725

You missed my million, bluedevil...


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> You missed my million, bluedevil...


I figured that was you coming up fast on the EOC charts.


----------



## Irisservice

I'm happy 5 million in less than a year...


----------



## csm725

Yup.








Also, not bad Iris.








Wow I am dropping ranks fast while churning this 6903...


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 168 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 105 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> You missed my million, bluedevil...


That I did! So here's a post all to yourself!









*csm725 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## csm725




----------



## WonderMutt

Congrats, CSM!!!!!


----------



## csm725




----------



## Alatar

just hit 8 mil according to OCN


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> just hit 8 mil according to OCN


Congrats!!


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 123 million points.
K092084 has increased to 58 million points.
mach1 has increased to 32 million points.
vcrazy has increased to 31 million points.
BOB850123 has increased to 16 million points.
Caleal has increased to 16 million points.
Alatar has increased to 8 million points.
Buckwheet has increased to 8 million points.
Florida_Dan has increased to 6 million points.
NFSxperts has increased to 3 million points.
Spaceblue is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Digigami has increased to 35 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 17 million points.
JedixJarf has increased to 15 million points.
Argosy has increased to 14 million points.
kubed_zero has increased to 6 million points.
onestack has increased to 4 million points.
ScrappyOCN has increased to 3 million points.
maz0r is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
mbudden is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
LetzeProdukt is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Syncmaster753 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## juano

*Congratulations everyone!*


----------



## NvidiaStorm

3 Million Points














.


----------



## Caleal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *
> Caleal has increased to 16 million points.*


Yet still no 15 million point badge.


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 169 million points.
Jarble has increased to 30 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 29 million points.
Finrond has increased to 23 million points.
robbo2 has increased to 21 million points.
darksun20 has increased to 19 million points.
copenhagen269 has increased to 18 million points.
Kevdog has increased to 14 million points.
zodac has increased to 9 million points.
CTRLurself has increased to 7 million points.
jagz has increased to 7 million points.
Robwadeson has increased to 4 million points.
OCN_NvidiaStorm has increased to 3 million points.
ZDngrfld has increased to 2 million points.
Xcrunner1 has increased to 2 million points.
bwhiten is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
*


----------



## Kevdog

Kevdog has increased to 14 million points.

Yahoo , Thank You Mr. bluedevil...


----------



## csm725

Grats Kev!








You broke OCN's top 100 too


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 171 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 170 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 73 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 31 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 30 million points.
rurushu has increased to 21 million points.
IFSSUX has increased to 18 million points.
crazyap7 has increased to 16 million points.
Exidous has increased to 15 million points.
justadude_BlueCrew has increased to 12 million points.
zodac has increased to 10 million points.
Rockhopper has increased to 10 million points.
infodump has increased to 7 million points.
Citra has increased to 2 million points.
black06g85 has increased to 3 million points.
MC-Sammer has increased to 2 million points.
pwnography6 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
WookieMan is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
mironccr345 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *
> zodac has increased to 10 million points.
> *


Don't know how I feel about this...


















Congrats to everyone else though!


----------



## no_safe_HAVEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *Deeeebs has increased to 171 million points.
> Deeeebs has increased to 170 million points.
> *


Mad man does a mill in one update.
I think maybe its time to switch him to every 10 mill!!!

Congrats to Deeeebs and everyone else!


----------



## juano

*Congratulations to the millionaires! I'm proud of each and every one of you*




























*

*except for zodac


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> **except for zodac
> *


----------



## zodac

10 million points is its own congratulations.

*hugs self*


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> 10 million points is its own congratulations.
> 
> _*hugs self*_


Got passed by z...


----------



## msgclb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> 10 million points is its own congratulations.
> 
> _*hugs self*_


I woke up this morning and found that a cloud had passed over me.


----------



## zodac

A cloud of awesome?


----------



## juano

Did it look so overloaded with awesome that it's about to explode and rain down its awesome on you? That wasn't zodac then.


----------



## zodac

Of course it wasn't me; I don't share my awesome.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeltaUpsilon*
> 
> blah blah blah Deebs has increased to a bagillion points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I swear, at this point he just needs his own ticker, like the US debt clock.
> 
> OTOH, Congrats to Shawd0wfax and the other new millionaires!


Thanks!

As for Deebs, thank you Deebs for taking the time to set up that multi-core monstrosity to do the big science and thank you Deebs' work-place for footing the power bill to keep the monstrosity churning away.


----------



## xxlawman87xx

I never got my own thread when i Hit 1 million last week.







I had to start my own ;( In any event, i million come and gone.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxlawman87xx*
> 
> I never got my own thread when i Hit 1 million last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to start my own ;( In any event, i million come and gone.


Congratulations on that first million!


----------



## Citra

2 million.


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 172 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 124 million points
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 46 million points.
Digigami has increased to 36 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 32 million points.
stu. has increased to 23 million points.
BOB850123 has increased to 17 million points.
Gsa700 has increased to 16 million points.
JedixJarf has increased to 16 million points.
mike44njdevils has increased to 13 million points.
johnfold4sci has increased to 8 million points.
bfreddyberg has increased to 7 million points.
kubed_zero has increased to 7 million points.
G3RG has increased to 6 million points.
Philistine has increased to 5 million points.
no_safe_HAVEN has increased to 4 million points.
viper522 has increased to 3 million points.
thealex132 has increased to 3 million points.
maz0r has increased to 2 million points.
kromar has increased to 2 million points.
f1nr0d has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## viper522

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *
> viper522 has increased to 3 million points.
> *


woohoo deebs here I come!


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 125 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 33 million points.
curve_in has increased to 17 million points.
kremtok has increased to 15 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 15 million points.
zodac has increased to 11 million points.
kubed_zero has increased to 8 million points.
bartonn has increased to 7 million points.
chewdude has increased to 5 million points.
silentbravo has increased to 5 million points.
Robwadeson has increased to 5 million points.
StarYoshi has increased to 5 million points.
vladsinger has increased to 4 million points
mbudden has increased to 2 million points.
JustinsCorei7 has increased to 2 million points.
SweetAndLow has increased to 2 million points.
bwhiten has increased to 2 million points
Destruyen has increased to 2 million points.
Junkboy is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
axipher is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Jeppzer

11 mil?


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> 11 mil?


^^This.


----------



## zodac

Don't get mad. 

It'll be 12 soon.


----------



## Jeppzer

Meh, your badge still says 10 so it's all good.


----------



## zodac

For this week, yes.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Don't get mad.
> 
> It'll be 12 soon.


Go update last month's team competition results, cloud-zodac.

Shoo shoo!


----------



## zodac

Meh, I'm sure HPCS will do it.

They do almost everything else for me now.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Meh, I'm sure HPCS will do it.
> 
> They do almost everything else for me now.


 Cloudpowah!


----------



## Boyd

*noob alert* what do you guys mean by folding teams, and what are all these points that are somehow being given out or something o.o


----------



## bluedevil

*JoshHuman has increased to 33 million points.
sparky79 has increased to 19 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 15 million points.
kubed_zero has increased to 8 million points.
bartonn has increased to 7 million points.
rederdustwar has increased to 7 million points.
Robwadeson has increased to 5 million points.
StarYoshi has increased to 5 million points.
Mr.Zergling has increased to 5 million points.
crystalhand has increased to 4 million points.
PR-Imagery has increased to 4 million points.
vladsinger has increased to 4 million points.
SweetAndLow has increased to 2 million points.
bwhiten has increased to 2 million points.
CarFreak302 has increased to 2 million points.
hecto is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
hatchet is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## viper522

11 mil zodac? that must be a prototype cell phone.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> *noob alert* what do you guys mean by folding teams, and what are all these points that are somehow being given out or something o.o


These updates in millions of points are just the OCN website recognizing folders who contribute and hit multiples of 1 million points as milestones while folding under the OCN team (37726).

Folding Teams are groups of people who get together and fold. There are GPU teams and CPU teams who fold on GPUs and CPUs respectively and there are also TC, or Team Competition, teams where teams have a member in different hardware categories. Those teams, who all have relatively equivalent hardware, compete in a monthly team competition that lasts throughout the year (minus the Chimp Challenge) month.

There are also prizes that are given out at random by the site admin for people who fold for OCN's team and there are monthly "Fold-a-thon" events which feature random drawings for prizes as well. Unlike the millionaire badges or folding team post-bits, the prizes from the admins are real world prizes, like gift certificates, games, pieces of hardware, or overclocked accounts here.


----------



## crystalhand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *crystalhand has increased to 4 million points.
> *


Yay me! I would just like to thank HPCS for giving me the opportunity to fold on their servers. They also need to send out more invites.... I have been waiting for almost a week now to get more then 1 account.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystalhand*
> 
> Yay me! I would just like to thank HPCS for giving me the opportunity to fold on their servers. They also need to send out more invites.... I have been waiting for almost a week now to get more then 1 account.


Same here, I would love to get 2 more (one for each of the 2 email addresses I forgot to set up before the 28th).

Congrats on the 4 mill, BTW, looks like you're well on your way to 5 judging by the number of points posted already in Feb!


----------



## Disturbed117

Congrats Folders.


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 174 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 126 million points.
ali7up has increased to 44 million points.
Digigami has increased to 38 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 35 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 35 million points.
Digigami has increased to 37 million points.
Manixaist has increased to 25 million points.
SS_Patrick has increased to 22 million points.
sparky79 has increased to 19 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 18 million points.
Strat79 has increased to 17 million points.
zodac has increased to 13 million points.
arvidab has increased to 12 million points.
zodac has increased to 12 million points.
kubed_zero has increased to 9 million points.
Buckwheet has increased to 9 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 9 million points.
doritos93 has increased to 7 million points.
rederdustwar has increased to 7 million points.
CPLMayo has increased to 6 million points.
Robwadeson has increased to 6 million points.
Mr.Zergling has increased to 5 million points.
crystalhand has increased to 4 million points.
PR-Imagery has increased to 4 million points.
maz0r has increased to 4 million points.
[T]yphoon has increased to 4 million points
mbudden has increased to 3 million points.
Asustweaker has increased to 3 million points.
f1nr0d has increased to 3 million points.
Captain_cannonfodder has increased to 3 million points.
Yumyums has increased to 3 million points.
Stevenne has increased to 3 million points.
leekaiwei has increased to 2 million points
WookieMan has increased to 2 million points.
silvrr has increased to 2 million points.
CarFreak302 has increased to 2 million points.
hecto is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
hatchet is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Azakai is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Jeppzer

Huuuuge update.. and it included me!


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Huuuuge update.. and it included me!


And me


----------



## Kevdog

Congrats to everyone......


----------



## BOB850123

You missed me. I got to 18 million today.


----------



## maz0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BOB850123*
> 
> You missed me. I got to 18 million today.


Congratulations.

Also, HPCS minions ftw


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 176 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 175 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 128 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 74 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 47 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 36 million points.
Atom has increased to 23 million points.
darksun20 has increased to 21 million points.
klaxian has increased to 18 million points.
bob850123 increased to 18 million points.
JedixJarf has increased to 17 million points.
zodac has increased to 14 million points.
kubed_zero has increased to 11 million points.
Rockhopper has increased to 11 million points.
WonderMutt has increased to 10 million points.
SpcCdr has increased to 9 million points.
just4funuk has increased to 6 million points.
no_safe_HAVEN has increased to 5 million points.
bwhiten has increased to 3 million points.
LemonSlice has increased to 2 million points.
derickwm has increased to 2 million points.
OCNB-rock is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## [March]

^ Gratz


----------



## derickwm

two million :3


----------



## [March]

Yay!








see post below


----------



## bluedevil

*Digigami has increased to 39 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 37 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 36 million points.
sstnt has increased to 34 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 16 million points.
daikerjohn has increased to 11 million points.
1337LutZ has increased to 11 million points.
NorxMAL has increased to 8 million points.
CTRLurself has increased to 8 million points.
Robwadeson has increased to 7 million points.
sweffymo has increased to 7 million points.
Philistine has increased to 6 million points.
Ishinomori has increased to 6 million points.
maz0r has increased to 5 million points.
f1nr0d has increased to 4 million points.
Infernosaint has increased to 4 million points.
BWG has increased to 4 million points.
SweetAndLow has increased to 3 million points.
[March] is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## [March]

^








Yay!


----------



## Deeeebs

Congrats [March]!

And everyone else...


----------



## maz0r

Well done everyone.


----------



## darksun20

grats to all


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 177 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 107 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 38 million points.
stu. has increased to 24 million points.
BOB850123 has increased to 19 million points.
zodac has increased to 15 million points.
kubed_zero has increased to 12 million points.
boydyboyd has increased to 7 million points.
cchun39 has increased to 4 million points.
WookieMan has increased to 3 million points.
Forsaken_id has increased to 3 million points.
ZDngrfld has increased to 3 million points.
importflip has increased to 2 million points
TLCH723 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## juano

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> Congrats [March]!
> 
> And everyone else...


Thanks!


----------



## importflip

Yay! Now off to 3,000,000.


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 178 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 129 million points.
Finrond has increased to 24 million points.
IFSSUX has increased to 19 million points.
JedixJarf has increased to 18 million points.
zodac has increased to 16 million points.
Kevdog has increased to 15 million points.
kubed_zero has increased to 13 million points.
johnfold4sci has increased to 9 million points.
Robwadeson has increased to 8 million points.
XPD541 has increased to 7 million points.
audioxbliss has increased to 6 million points.
CarlosSpiceyWeiner has increased to 6 million points.
[T]yphoon has increased to 5 million points.
DonkeyPunch1514 has increased to 5 million points.
mbudden has increased to 4 million points
bwhiten has increased to 4 million points.
kabj06 has increased to 2 million points.
PLeXuS4200 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Kevdog

Congrats to everyone ! And Yaa Hoo for me ! ! Thanks Mr. bluedevil !!!


----------



## PLeXuS4200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *
> 
> PLeXuS4200 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*










:thumb:



















































The first one is the hardest one is what they always say poor Q6600 been working alone for a while to get there, but by the end of the month I will have a i7 and a GTX580 to help push the next million!


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 179 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 178 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 130 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 129 million points.
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 58 million points.
Digigami has increased to 40 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 39 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 38 million points.
vcrazy has increased to 33 million points.
hertz9753 has increased to 28 million points.
Finrond has increased to 24 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 19 million points.
IFSSUX has increased to 19 million points.
BOB850123 has increased to 19 million points.
curve_in has increased to 18 million points.
JedixJarf has increased to 18 million points.
Gsa700 has increased to 17 million points.
zodac has increased to 16 million points.
Kevdog has increased to 15 million points.
kubed_zero has increased to 14 million points.
kubed_zero has increased to 13 million points.
arvidab has increased to 13 million points.
johnfold4sci has increased to 9 million points.
bartonn has increased to 8 million points.
Robwadeson has increased to 8 million points.
XPD541 has increased to 7 million points.
boydyboyd has increased to 7 million points.
maz0r has increased to 6 million points.
CarlosSpiceyWeiner has increased to 6 million points.
audioxbliss has increased to 6 million points.
[T]yphoon has increased to 5 million points.
DonkeyPunch1514 has increased to 5 million points.
f1nr0d has increased to 5 million points.
Malfunction14 has increased to 5 million points.
Metaldude has increased to 4 million points.
cchun39 has increased to 4 million points.
mbudden has increased to 4 million points.
bwhiten has increased to 4 million points.
Citra has increased to 3 million points.
JustinsCorei7 has increased to 3 million points.
____ has increased to 3 million points.
ZDngrfld has increased to 3 million points.
importflip has increased to 2 million points.
Robert0 has increased to 2 million points.
Oneironaut has increased to 2 million points.
adcantu has increased to 2 million points.
csm725 has increased to 2 million points.
kabj06 has increased to 2 million points.
PLeXuS4200 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
BarryBadrinath is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
jetpak12 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## k4m1k4z3

And that was a big one...

congrats all, and double congrats to some.


----------



## csm725

2 mil!


----------



## MistaBernie

Figures that stats go down as I finally get stable and start knocking on the door of my 1 mil points... Granted, I took alot of time off in between... but I guess that's about par for the course!

For the research!


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 180 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 131 million points.
K092084 has increased to 59 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 41 million points.
Digigami has increased to 41 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 40 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 37 million points.
ftw_420 has increased to 30 million points.
darksun20 has increased to 22 million points.
robbo2 has increased to 22 million points.
BOB850123 has increased to 20 million points.
zodac has increased to 17 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 17 million points.
Amang has increased to 17 million points.
kubed_zero has increased to 17 million points.
stren has increased to 16 million points.
kubed_zero has increased to 16 million points.
baggzy has increased to 16 million points.
$ilent has increased to 11 million points.
WonderMutt has increased to 11 million points.
Buckwheet has increased to 10 million points.
Robwadeson has increased to 9 million points.
doritos93 has increased to 8 million points.
Philistine has increased to 7 million points.
maz0r has increased to 7 million points.
no_safe_HAVEN has increased to 6 million points.
decali has increased to 6 million points.
bwhiten has increased to 5 million points.
vanilla_eitz has increased to 5 million points.
crystalhand has increased to 5 million points.
mbudden has increased to 5 million points.
metallicamaster3 has increased to 4 million points.
WookieMan has increased to 4 million points.
silvrr has increased to 3 million points.
Xcrunner1 has increased to 3 million points.
MKHunt has increased to 3 million points.
PowerTrippin has increased to 3 million points.
pwnography6 has increased to 2 million points.
skaboy607 has increased to 2 million points.
gceclifton has increased to 2 million points.
LocoJason is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
OutlawNeedsHelp is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
ACHILEE5 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
RussianJ is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## arvidab

Long list!


----------



## maz0r

Well done everyone!


----------



## Wookie Man

Woot woot! 4 million points, let's go!


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 181 million points.
mklvotep has increased to 136 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 132 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 75 million points.
ali7up has increased to 45 million points.
mach1 has increased to 33 million points.
darksun20 has increased to 23 million points.
zodac has increased to 18 million points.
alawadhi3000 has increased to 16 million points.
Rockhopper has increased to 12 million points.
giganews35 has increased to 11 million points.
CTRLurself has increased to 9 million points.
G3RG has increased to 7 million points.
[T]yphoon has increased to 6 million points.
Tuthsok has increased to 3 million points.
[ISM]-BlueDragon has increased to 3 million points.
christian_piper has increased to 2 million points.
Tuffarts is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*JoshHuman has increased to 42 million points.
Jarble has increased to 31 million points.
JedixJarf has increased to 19 million points.
Argosy has increased to 15 million points.
derickwm has increased to 3 million points.
Zero4549 has increased to 2 million points.
Mistabernie is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Sir_Shfvingle is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Disturbed117

Congrats Folders.


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 133 million points.
Digigami has increased to 42 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 38 million points.
kubed_zero has increased to 18 million points.
Florida_Dan has increased to 7 million points.
f1nr0d has increased to 6 million points.
cwoliver has increased to 6 million points.
Stevenne has increased to 4 million points.*


----------



## Sir Shfvingle

W00t! Just realized I reached a million!


----------



## darksun20

Woot 23million, congrats to all!


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 182 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 108 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 49 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 43 million points.
BOB850123 has increased to 21 million points.
zodac has increased to 19 million points.
Gsa700 has increased to 18 million points.
Pccstudent has increased to 15 million points.
Robwadeson has increased to 10 million points.
tismon has increased to 9 million points.
maz0r has increased to 8 million points.
Andy91947 has increased to 7 million points.
audioxbliss has increased to 7 million points.
bwhiten has increased to 6 million points.
BWG has increased to 5 million points.
derickwm has increased to 4 million points.
Nigyl has increased to 3 million points.
Arni90 has increased to 3 million points.
WiSK is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## shad0wfax

The funniest thing about this thread is not just how often Deeeebs appears in it, but how often he appears at the top of the list (alphabetical) and also how he sometimes appears twice or three times in one listing.

Keep up the awesome work Deeeebs!


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 134 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 39 million points.
Klue22 has increased to 38 million points.
sstnt has increased to 35 million points.
kubed_zero has increased to 19 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 18 million points.
eloverton2 has increased to 17 million points.
Buckwheet has increased to 11 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 10 million points.
Alatar has increased to 9 million points.
[T]yphoon has increased to 7 million points.
mbudden has increased to 6 million points.
morencyam has increased to 6 million points.
WookieMan has increased to 5 million points.
ZDngrfld has increased to 4 million points.
Unitas99007 has increased to 4 million points.
TickTock99 has increased to 2 million points.
thisdudeiknew is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Alatar




----------



## vulpecula

Happy 1 Million to me!


----------



## [T]yphoon

every 2 or 3 days i get another million









congratz everyone else


----------



## maz0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[T]yphoon*
> 
> every 2 or 3 days i get another million
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congratz everyone else


My minions are doing likewise


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 183 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 45 million points.
darksun20 has increased to 24 million points.
robbo2 has increased to 23 million points.
BOB850123 has increased to 22 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 20 million points.
kubed_zero has increased to 20 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 19 million points.
crazyap7 has increased to 17 million points.
arvidab has increased to 14 million points.
Robwadeson has increased to 11 million points.
maz0r has increased to 9 million points.
sweffymo has increased to 8 million points.
Philistine has increased to 8 million points.
CPLMayo has increased to 7 million points.
no_safe_HAVEN has increased to 7 million points.
derickwm has increased to 5 million points.
dinkledork has increased to 4 million points.
benpack101 has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## juano

*Congratulations everyone!!







*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 184 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 135 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 50 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 46 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 40 million points.
hertz9753 has increased to 29 million points.
stu. has increased to 25 million points.
Atom has increased to 24 million points.
zodac has increased to 21 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 20 million points.
JedixJarf has increased to 20 million points.
IFSSUX has increased to 20 million points.
Caleal has increased to 17 million points.
Kevdog has increased to 16 million points.
behappy has increased to 13 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 11 million points.
johnfold4sci has increased to 10 million points.
f1nr0d has increased to 7 million points.
bwhiten has increased to 7 million points.
blazed1 has increased to 6 million points.
chewdude has increased to 6 million points.
derickwm has increased to 6 million points.
crystalhand has increased to 6 million points.
Erick_Silver has increased to 5 million points.
silvrr has increased to 4 million points.
Captain_cannonfodder has increased to 4 million points.
SweetAndLow has increased to 4 million points.
Citra has increased to 4 million points.
PCSarge has increased to 3 million points.
Fooxz has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## Disturbed117

Congrats Folders.


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 185 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 136 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 76 million points.
Digigami has increased to 44 million points.
vcrazy has increased to 34 million points.
Finrond has increased to 25 million points.
BOB850123 has increased to 23 million points.
rurushu has increased to 22 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 21 million points.
Rockhopper has increased to 13 million points.
Robwadeson has increased to 12 million points.
Velathawen has increased to 11 million points.
gboeds has increased to 11 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 10 million points.
drew630 has increased to 10 million points.
sizzzle has increased to 10 million points.
bartonn has increased to 9 million points.
mbudden has increased to 7 million points.
Hacksword has increased to 4 million points.
Escatore has increased to 4 million points.
[March] has increased to 2 million points.
rocketman331 has increased to 2 million points.
TriBeCa is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *[March] has increased to 2 million points.*


Yay!


----------



## WiSK

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## Deeeebs

nice job everyone...

about 2 more weeks for me...


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> nice job everyone...
> about 2 more weeks for me...


Two weeks, and then you're doubling your production?


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Two weeks, and then you're doubling your production?


naw... two weeks and i hit 200 million...

i could speed that up by setting up my HPCS machines but I am too lazy...


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *.
> gboeds has increased to 11 million points.
> *


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> naw... two weeks and i hit 200 million...
> i could speed that up by setting up my HPCS machines but I am too lazy...


It would take one quick post in the IRC to find someone willing to set that up for you.


----------



## crystalhand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> naw... two weeks and i hit 200 million...
> i could speed that up by setting up my HPCS machines but I am too lazy...


OR just give them to me! I would even split the points with you


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystalhand*
> 
> OR just give them to me! I would even split the points with you


Are you female?


----------



## Jeppzer

Judging by your avatar I do not think any females will be splitting for you.


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Judging by your avatar I do not think any females will be splitting for you.


^


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Judging by your avatar I do not think any females will be splitting for you.


do your xeons help them split?


----------



## crystalhand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> Are you female?


If I say yes can I have them







?


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystalhand*
> 
> If I say yes can I have them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


i require proof... have a webcam? LOL


----------



## crystalhand

Can I just hire a webcam girl for 5 minutes to talk to you? Although she might charge me extra for that beard


----------



## crystalhand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> i require proof... have a webcam? LOL


What about a fairly attractive chick holding up a piece of paper with your name


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *crystalhand*
> 
> OR just give them to me! I would even split the points with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you female?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Judging by your avatar I do not think any females will be splitting for you.


The terrorist beard is a bit off-putting, but in some parts of the world Deebs might be considered very manly and desirable.

In other parts of the world he might serve double duty as an endangered bird habitat.


----------



## Deeeebs

changing avatar...


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> changing avatar...


HAHAH George Clinton, right? Bring on the funk!


----------



## crystalhand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> changing avatar...


do you only put mug shots as your avatar?

bc i kind of like it....

Double edit: I totally guessed right that avatar can be found in the top 20-30 by googling funny mug shots....that in and of itself deserves some HPCS accounts

triple edit: nvm the hair color was different


----------



## Deeeebs

now thats my kinda girl...


----------



## crystalhand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> now thats my kinda girl...


Mine to....


----------



## Deeeebs

are you sure you are not female? lol


----------



## WiSK

Get a room already!


----------



## crystalhand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> are you sure you are not female? lol


I would say yes but I am scared you will ask for webcam evidence. All I wanted was a two way HPCS points sharing









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Get a room already!


Better not be an hourly motel though!


----------



## zodac

Can you continue this conversation *after* the HPCS clients have been set up? 

kthnxbai


----------



## crystalhand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Can you continue this conversation *after* the HPCS clients have been set up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kthnxbai


I think that's Zodacs way of saying 'give dem to meeeee!'


----------



## zodac

I wouldn't complain about that... but seriously, we're almost 3mil PPD ahead of Evga right now.


----------



## crystalhand

But seriously I will have no problem setting up any HPCS people want for a 50/50 split divided by zones. leme know what config you want and if you desire HFM


----------



## bluedevil

*
Deeeebs has increased to 188 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 187 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 186 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 138 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 137 million points.
louze001 has increased to 54 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 51 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 48 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 47 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 46 million points.
ali7up has increased to 46 million points.
Digigami has increased to 45 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 41 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 40 million points.
mach1 has increased to 34 million points.
darksun20 has increased to 25 million points.
BOB850123 has increased to 24 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 23 million points.
zodac has increased to 23 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 22 million points.
zodac has increased to 22 million points.
kubed_zero has increased to 21 million points.
JedixJarf has increased to 21 million points.
stren has increased to 17 million points.
kremtok has increased to 16 million points.
arvidab has increased to 15 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 13 million points.
KOBALT has increased to 13 million points.
Robwadeson has increased to 13 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 12 million points.
Buckwheet has increased to 12 million points.
WonderMutt has increased to 12 million points.
maz0r has increased to 10 million points.
doritos93 has increased to 9 million points.
Philistine has increased to 9 million points.
rushmore1205 has increased to 9 million points.
NorxMAL has increased to 9 million points.
MAXX3.3_Esq has increased to 9 million points.
[T]yphoon has increased to 8 million points.
bwhiten has increased to 8 million points.
audioxbliss has increased to 8 million points.
rokr has increased to 8 million points.
f1nr0d has increased to 8 million points.
just4funuk has increased to 7 million points.
Dramatize has increased to 7 million points.
derickwm has increased to 7 million points.
WookieMan has increased to 6 million points.
BWG has increased to 6 million points.
Nebulae has increased to 6 million points.
enmariack has increased to 5 million points.
Stevenne has increased to 5 million points.
JustinsCorei7 has increased to 4 million points.
Rognin has increased to 4 million points.
IXcrispyXI has increased to 4 million points.
silvrr has increased to 4 million points.
PCSarge has increased to 3 million points.
Destruyen has increased to 3 million points.
skinnysumo has increased to 3 million points.
gceclifton has increased to 3 million points.
csm725 has increased to 3 million points.
poizone has increased to 2 million points.
TLCH723 has increased to 2 million points.
Fooxz has increased to 2 million points.
unexpectedly has increased to 2 million points.
darklink is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Noosh is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
willyray is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
kbrandon1 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
AlbertGomez is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Agent_kenshin is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*

Oh and Deeeebs, you're avatar is creepy.


----------



## Deeeebs

i love you blue!!

congrats all...


----------



## crystalhand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> i love you blue!!
> congrats all...


No love for meh? I think you are one of those 1% people.


----------



## csm725

3 mil


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> 3 mil


Took you long enough.


----------



## csm725




----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*


----------



## csm725




----------



## RushMore1205

just hit 9,000,000


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushMore1205*
> 
> just hit 9,000,000


Congratulations!

I just got 2 mil a little bit ago.


----------



## arvidab

There, my 15 mil showed up.


----------



## bluedevil

Just some FYI, I haven't been getting any Millionaire updates. Please be patient while the issue is addressed.


----------



## Beeiilll

WooHoo
I just broke the 10 million mark today !!!!









Took awhile but I finally made it. Guess now I have to go solve the world economy issues and come up with a cure for a major aliment!

Well anyway I am happy that I was able to get to this point at least.


----------



## deafboy

All you and you multi-millions...lol.

Finally broke a million today... *goes and hides in a corner*


----------



## jwalker150

3 Million today


----------



## BOB850123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Just some FYI, I haven't been getting any Millionaire updates. Please be patient while the issue is addressed.


There is going to be one huge update once this is sorted out.


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 191 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 141 million points.
K092084 has increased to 60 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 53 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 51 million points.
veblen has increased to 50 million points.
Digigami has increased to 46 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 43 million points.
sstnt has increased to 36 million points.
mach1 has increased to 35 million points.
vcrazy has increased to 35 million points.
Jarble has increased to 32 million points.
hertz9753 has increased to 30 million points.
BOB850123 has increased to 26 million points.
stu. has increased to 26 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 25 million points.
zodac has increased to 25 million points.
robbo2 has increased to 24 million points.
JedixJarf has increased to 23 million points.
SS_Patrick has increased to 23 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 21 million points.
mhwwdman has increased to 21 million points.
Eveill has increased to 20 million points.
Gsa700 has increased to 19 million points.
curve_in has increased to 19 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 17 million points.
baggzy has increased to 17 million points.
arvidab has increased to 16 million points.
Robwadeson has increased to 15 million points.
Community_Project has increased to 15 million points.
69BBNova has increased to 15 million points.
kevikev has increased to 14 million points.
urgrandpasdog has increased to 13 million points.
maz0r has increased to 12 million points.
$ilent has increased to 12 million points.
Heedehcheenuh has increased to 11 million points.
bwhiten has increased to 10 million points.
derickwm has increased to 10 million points.
CTRLurself has increased to 10 million points.
Beeiilll has increased to 10 million points.
[T]yphoon has increased to 9 million points.
f1nr0d has increased to 9 million points.
Dissentience has increased to 9 million points.
DeltaUpsilon has increased to 9 million points.
Magus2727 has increased to 9 million points.
mbudden has increased to 8 million points.
no_safe_HAVEN has increased to 8 million points.
G3RG has increased to 8 million points.
crystalhand has increased to 7 million points.
WookieMan has increased to 7 million points.
Ishinomori has increased to 7 million points.
CarlosSpiceyWeiner has increased to 7 million points.
DonkeyPunch1514 has increased to 6 million points.
yomama9388 has increased to 6 million points.
SweetAndLow has increased to 5 million points.
valvehead has increased to 5 million points.
jeffries7 has increased to 5 million points.
silvrr has increased to 5 million points.
XPC_SniperXX has increased to 5 million points.
Garvani has increased to 4 million points.
jwalker150 has increased to 3 million points.
Robert0 has increased to 3 million points.
empnero has increased to 3 million points.
pwnography6 has increased to 3 million points.
Rew017 has increased to 3 million points.
shad0wfax has increased to 2 million points.
BarryBadrinath has increased to 2 million points.
mm67 has increased to 2 million points.
gelatin_factory has increased to 2 million points.
kdon is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
deafboy is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Deeeebs

first!


----------



## viper522

I broke 4 million last week after the FAT. Not bad considering my first WU was in October. And no cloudz.


----------



## rctrucker

I should hit a million in a week or two... If my girlfriend wasn't so lame I would be using the computer I PURCHASED AND BUILT FOR HER, to fold as well.









Maybe I will get lucky with some clouds though.


----------



## Deeeebs

tell her it really wasnt for her...


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> tell her it really wasnt for her...


I wish I could, but she is a gamer as well. You can't take computers from gamers, I had a hard enough time borrowing 2gb of ram to test out the HTPC I put together. If that Gskill doesn't come soon, who knows what will happen!?


----------



## juano

GPU tracker has an auto game pause, I haven't used it but folding can live happily on a gaming machine.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> GPU tracker has an auto game pause, I haven't used it but folding can live happily on a gaming machine.


I had it set up on her PC during the FAT, but I haven't set it up to auto run at startup. Even with gaming pause, when folding the GPU+CPU, you get a lot of lag while doing normal browsing. I haven't found a fix yet, it would be nice if I could limit the usage of the GPU to like 80%. That way she would never be the wiser







.

I might just set it up to fold her CPU when the computer is on, I don't think she would even notice while gaming, but the 460 GTX puts up much bigger numbers than her Core2quad.


----------



## arvidab

Turning off hardware acceleration in the browser can fix things.

The GTX460 is really good the new 8031-8033, go for it!


----------



## gelatin_factory

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *Deeeebs has increased to 191 million points.
> Extreme_Newbie has increased to 141 million points.
> K092084 has increased to 60 million points.
> k4m1k4z3 has increased to 53 million points.
> JoshHuman has increased to 51 million points.
> veblen has increased to 50 million points.
> Digigami has increased to 46 million points.
> Desert_Rat has increased to 43 million points.
> sstnt has increased to 36 million points.
> mach1 has increased to 35 million points.
> vcrazy has increased to 35 million points.
> Jarble has increased to 32 million points.
> hertz9753 has increased to 30 million points.
> BOB850123 has increased to 26 million points.
> stu. has increased to 26 million points.
> BitPusher has increased to 25 million points.
> zodac has increased to 25 million points.
> robbo2 has increased to 24 million points.
> JedixJarf has increased to 23 million points.
> SS_Patrick has increased to 23 million points.
> TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 21 million points.
> mhwwdman has increased to 21 million points.
> Eveill has increased to 20 million points.
> Gsa700 has increased to 19 million points.
> curve_in has increased to 19 million points.
> _s3v3n_ has increased to 17 million points.
> baggzy has increased to 17 million points.
> arvidab has increased to 16 million points.
> Robwadeson has increased to 15 million points.
> Community_Project has increased to 15 million points.
> 69BBNova has increased to 15 million points.
> kevikev has increased to 14 million points.
> urgrandpasdog has increased to 13 million points.
> maz0r has increased to 12 million points.
> $ilent has increased to 12 million points.
> Heedehcheenuh has increased to 11 million points.
> bwhiten has increased to 10 million points.
> derickwm has increased to 10 million points.
> CTRLurself has increased to 10 million points.
> Beeiilll has increased to 10 million points.
> [T]yphoon has increased to 9 million points.
> f1nr0d has increased to 9 million points.
> Dissentience has increased to 9 million points.
> DeltaUpsilon has increased to 9 million points.
> Magus2727 has increased to 9 million points.
> mbudden has increased to 8 million points.
> no_safe_HAVEN has increased to 8 million points.
> G3RG has increased to 8 million points.
> crystalhand has increased to 7 million points.
> WookieMan has increased to 7 million points.
> Ishinomori has increased to 7 million points.
> CarlosSpiceyWeiner has increased to 7 million points.
> DonkeyPunch1514 has increased to 6 million points.
> yomama9388 has increased to 6 million points.
> SweetAndLow has increased to 5 million points.
> valvehead has increased to 5 million points.
> jeffries7 has increased to 5 million points.
> silvrr has increased to 5 million points.
> XPC_SniperXX has increased to 5 million points.
> Garvani has increased to 4 million points.
> jwalker150 has increased to 3 million points.
> Robert0 has increased to 3 million points.
> empnero has increased to 3 million points.
> pwnography6 has increased to 3 million points.
> Rew017 has increased to 3 million points.
> shad0wfax has increased to 2 million points.
> BarryBadrinath has increased to 2 million points.
> mm67 has increased to 2 million points.
> gelatin_factory has increased to 2 million points.
> kdon is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
> deafboy is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*













2 million! ALL MINE AHAHAHAHAH... ahem.. Its all for charity of course


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Turning off hardware acceleration in the browser can fix things.
> The GTX460 is really good the new 8031-8033, go for it!


Well, its not just the browser. My computer has the same issue and when I move anything around on the desktop I get visual lag. My GPU seems to keep stopping after 1 WU as well, which is another issue all together. That is running the FAH Tracker V2 as well.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *deafboy is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


YAY! lol. Only took 3 years


----------



## juano

Congratulations. The points should rolling in now if you are folding on a 2500k and two 480s.


----------



## _s3v3n_

Tell me why someone would not love HPCS.


----------



## Deeeebs

I would love it more if i would set mine up.. then you wouldnt be able to post that crap...


----------



## _s3v3n_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> I would love it more if i would set mine up.. then you wouldnt be able to post that crap...


No offense but I find it funny that it would take me 6 years to overtake you. The pleasure is all mine, bud.

**no pun intended**


----------



## robwadeson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_s3v3n_*
> 
> Tell me why someone would not love HPCS.


dude where do you get all that ppd from


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robwadeson*
> 
> dude where do you get all that ppd from


he has a 128c server, amongst others


----------



## _s3v3n_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robwadeson*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_s3v3n_*
> 
> Tell me why someone would not love HPCS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude where do you get all that ppd from
Click to expand...

I remember we were on a race yesterday, but now I'm so ahead of you. Back to your question, it just happened. A God-given PPD


----------



## robwadeson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_s3v3n_*
> 
> I remember we were on a race yesterday, but now I'm so ahead of you. Back to your question, it just happened. A God-given PPD


Yea I saw it coming... I thought you were using HPCS's


----------



## *the_beast*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Well, its not just the browser. My computer has the same issue and when I move anything around on the desktop I get visual lag. My GPU seems to keep stopping after 1 WU as well, which is another issue all together. That is running the FAH Tracker V2 as well.


If you havent sorted the GPU issue it's probably the 295 drivers. There was a thread over at EVGA about it. I had the same issue and dropped back to the 290's and havent had a single issue yet.


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 193 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 192 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 142 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 77 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 52 million points.
Digigami has increased to 47 million points.
BOB850123 has increased to 27 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 26 million points.
darksun20 has increased to 26 million points.
kubed_zero has increased to 22 million points.
klaxian has increased to 19 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 18 million points.
Kevdog has increased to 18 million points.
Caleal has increased to 18 million points.
Robwadeson has increased to 16 million points.
Rockhopper has increased to 14 million points.
bwhiten has increased to 11 million points.
mbudden has increased to 9 million points.
audioxbliss has increased to 9 million points.
Florida_Dan has increased to 8 million points.
Citra has increased to 5 million points.
Awkwardly_Awesome has increased to 5 million points.
black06g85 has increased to 4 million points.
grillinman has increased to 3 million points.
u3b3rg33k has increased to 3 million points.
Megabander has increased to 2 million points.
jellis142 has increased to 2 million points.
brodieboy143 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **the_beast**
> 
> If you havent sorted the GPU issue it's probably the 295 drivers. There was a thread over at EVGA about it. I had the same issue and dropped back to the 290's and havent had a single issue yet.


no luck with the 285s, getting the 290s now


----------



## bluedevil

*BitPusher has increased to 27 million points.
zodac has increased to 26 million points.
IFSSUX has increased to 21 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 19 million points.
copenhagen269 has increased to 19 million points.
maz0r has increased to 13 million points.
G3RG has increased to 9 million points.
SweetAndLow has increased to 6 million points.
ScrappyOCN has increased to 4 million points.
[March] has increased to 3 million points.
Born_From_A_Boom_Box has increased to 3 million points.
hour1702 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## importflip

I just hit 3 million!


----------



## crystalhand

8mil and broke the 200 OCN team ranking.

Ron Swanson FTW!


----------



## [T]yphoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *importflip*
> 
> I just hit 3 million!


ur avatar says it all









congratz everyone


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *[March] has increased to 3 million points.*


Yay! :WHEEE:


----------



## Hackcremo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[March]*
> 
> Yay! :WHEEE:


You passed me in the blink of an eye today...for about 3 days you are coming hot on my back..congratz anyway...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackcremo*
> 
> You passed me in the blink of an eye today...for about 3 days you are coming hot on my back..congratz anyway...


This happened for 3 days? Is this incentive for the rest of us to increase our ppd in case it also happens to us?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackcremo*
> 
> You passed me in the blink of an eye today...for about 3 days you are coming hot on my back..congratz anyway...


Enduring image


----------



## robbo2

Why is it when you click on [March]s post bit it shows up as jeppzer?


----------



## csm725

It's working fine here. Maybe it's because you're an Aussie.


----------



## robbo2

Maybe I was accidentally reading it the right way up and it was looking like mumbo jumbo to me


----------



## csm725

Maybe....


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 194 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 54 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 53 million points.
ali7up has increased to 47 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 44 million points.
JedixJarf has increased to 24 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 20 million points.
sparky79 has increased to 20 million points.
playboy4u2nv has increased to 20 million points.
Robwadeson has increased to 17 million points.
bwhiten has increased to 12 million points.
[T]yphoon has increased to 10 million points.
no_safe_HAVEN has increased to 9 million points
crystalhand has increased to 8 million points.
rederdustwar has increased to 8 million points.
aznchowboy650 has increased to 8 million points.
BWG has increased to 7 million points.
PR-Imagery has increased to 5 million points.
onestack has increased to 5 million points.
importflip has increased to 3 million points.
Agent34 has increased to 2 million points.
Kaarix has increased to 2 million points.
Agent_kenshin has increased to 2 million points.
HardheadedMurphy is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackcremo*
> 
> You passed me in the blink of an eye today...for about 3 days you are coming hot on my back..congratz anyway...


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Why is it when you click on [March]s post bit it shows up as jeppzer?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> It's working fine here. Maybe it's because you're an Aussie.


^


----------



## _s3v3n_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *
> _s3v3n_ has increased to 20 million points.
> *


ah... 20 million... that's nothing!


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 195 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 54 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 28 million points.
Finrond has increased to 26 million points.
robbo2 has increased to 25 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 21 million points.
WonderMutt has increased to 13 million points.
bwhiten has increased to 13 million points.
derickwm has increased to 11 million points.
f1nr0d has increased to 10 million points.
infodump has increased to 8 million points.
Mr.Zergling has increased to 6 million points.
NFSxperts has increased to 4 million points.*


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Why is it when you click on [March]s post bit it shows up as jeppzer?


Because I am awesome.


----------



## JedixJarf

I love HP


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Why is it when you click on [March]s post bit it shows up as jeppzer?
> 
> 
> 
> Because I am awesome.
Click to expand...

No!


----------



## Jeppzer

©BWG.

I think he's writing a cease and desist letter right now.


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 143 million points.
K092084 has increased to 61 million points.
Digigami has increased to 48 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 45 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 29 million points.
BOB850123 has increased to 28 million points.
darksun20 has increased to 27 million points.
zodac has increased to 27 million points.
JedixJarf has increased to 25 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 22 million points.
Syrillians_Army has increased to 20 million points.
franz has increased to 20 million points.
CHUNKYBOWSER has increased to 15 million points.
maz0r has increased to 14 million points.
zygrene has increased to 13 million points.
derickwm has increased to 12 million points.
daikerjohn has increased to 12 million points.
johnfold4sci has increased to 11 million points.
Riffster has increased to 11 million points.
mbudden has increased to 10 million points.
sweffymo has increased to 9 million points.
XPD541 has increased to 8 million points.
jagz has increased to 8 million points.
chewdude has increased to 7 million points.
ZDngrfld has increased to 6 million points.
Stevenne has increased to 6 million points.
Rognin has increased to 5 million points.
gceclifton has increased to 4 million points.
FastCR has increased to 2 million points.
JMattes is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 144 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 109 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 78 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 55 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 55 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 46 million points.
Klue22 has increased to 40 million points.
sstnt has increased to 37 million points.
JedixJarf has increased to 26 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 24 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 23 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 22 million points.
Kevdog has increased to 19 million points.
Robwadeson has increased to 18 million points.
bwhiten has increased to 14 million points.
Buckwheet has increased to 13 million points.
gboeds has increased to 12 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 11 million points.
G3RG has increased to 10 million points.
bfreddyberg has increased to 8 million points.
waparson has increased to 7 million points.
Captain_cannonfodder has increased to 5 million points.
ACHILEE5 has increased to 2 million points.
denial_ has increased to 2 million points.
SpY_FoX_ZeRo has increased to 2 million points.
kazenagi is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
VoodooKnight is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
shlunky11 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## WiSK

Congratulations all!


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *
> XPD541 has increased to 8 million points.
> .*


Yey.










Even better, since Zodac sold her soul to pass me, I'll get to pass her AGAIN someday!


----------



## zodac

What soul?


----------



## csm725

Gingers don't have souls.


----------



## _s3v3n_

*
Twenty-s3v3n million and getting stronger!
*










Hi z!


----------



## King Who Dat

My first million as of about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## dhenzjhen

110


----------



## Deeeebs

no updates lately?


----------



## PhilWrir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielwiley*
> 
> My first million as of about 30 minutes ago.


Congrats!
I broke my 1 Mil mark early yesterday morning I believe.


----------



## _s3v3n_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> no updates lately?


No automatic updates lately









That's why we're doing it manually


----------



## zodac

Emails are being sent out again... so dumo why there're no updates?


----------



## robwadeson

so bluedevil is just a bot???


----------



## SkippyDogg

Got my first 1 million!







And all on this little AMD rig! Woo woo!


----------



## Nemesis158

im now over 1 million points for OCN!


----------



## derickwm

Congrats you two! And everyone else of course


----------



## IceColdBrewski

broke a million yesterday. 263 wu's to do it. 90k ppd. next stop, top 500


----------



## bwhiten

I finally moved onto the first page, but boy has my progress up the charts slowed








The top group is hard to keep up with, much less pass!


----------



## _s3v3n_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bwhiten*
> 
> I finally moved onto the first page, but boy has my progress up the charts slowed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top group is hard to keep up with, much less pass!


Grats! Welcome to the heavy-hitters page.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bwhiten*
> 
> I finally moved onto the first page, but boy has my progress up the charts slowed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top group is hard to keep up with, much less pass!


Two more days for me, depending on WUs, and I'll be there too


----------



## Deeeebs

I am ready for my 200 million badge!! Only 1.7mil to go so, I hope they have one ready...


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> I am ready for my 200 million badge!! Only 1.7mil to go so, I hope they have one ready...


Congrats man for your coming 200 million badge. Hailey should get you one and if needed fight for it to get you one


----------



## _s3v3n_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> I am ready for my 200 million badge!! Only 1.7mil to go so, I hope they have one ready...


They should and they must. It's like forever when you have 100 million badge and needs to double it for a new one to come up. We didn't even have 150 million?


----------



## zodac

Hmm... last time I asked for a few extra badges, I'm pretty certain I asked for 200m and 300m. I'll look through my PMs to confirm though.


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 198 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 146 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 111 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 57 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 31 million points.
hertz9753 has increased to 31 million points.
BOB850123 has increased to 30 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 29 million points.
zodac has increased to 29 million points.
JedixJarf has increased to 28 million points.
robbo2 has increased to 26 million points.
Atom has increased to 25 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 23 million points.
Syrillians_Army has increased to 21 million points.
Robwadeson has increased to 19 million points.
bwhiten has increased to 15 million points.
derickwm has increased to 14 million points.
jcharlesr75 has increased to 13 million points.
justadude_BlueCrew has increased to 13 million points.
giganews35 has increased to 12 million points.
G3RG has increased to 11 million points.
CTRLurself has increased to 11 million points.
no_safe_HAVEN has increased to 10 million points.
doritos93 has increased to 10 million points.
NorxMAL has increased to 10 million points.
crystalhand has increased to 9 million points.
just4funuk has increased to 8 million points.
decali has increased to 7 million points.
silvrr has increased to 6 million points.
aroc91 has increased to 6 million points.
csm725 has increased to 4 million points.
TheBlademaster01 has increased to 4 million points.
hirolla888 has increased to 3 million points.
WiSK has increased to 2 million points.
RussianJ has increased to 2 million points.
nikolauska has increased to 2 million points.
not2bad has increased to 2 million points.
rctrucker is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
IceColdBrewski is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Nemesis158 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Fatalrip is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
danielwiley is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## crystalhand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *Deeeebs has increased to 198 million points
> crystalhand has increased to 9 million points.*


Yay me 9mil









Hopefully they will have a new badge for you deebs. If not blame Zodac she is always at fault


----------



## Disturbed117

Congrats Everyone.


----------



## Alatar

Where's my 10mil









GZ! to all the millionaires though


----------



## derickwm

Doubt this will happen again for a while









On topic I got a million points today. First time :3


----------



## csm725

4 mil


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *
> RussianJ has increased to 2 million points.
> *


Outlaw, your falling behind my friend.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *
> RussianJ has increased to 2 million points.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Outlaw, your falling behind my friend.
Click to expand...

^This. Where has he been


----------



## mayford5

I hit 1 mil today as well. I am so excited.

edit: I see I got my folding badge down there. I didn't notice it until just now. Awesome.


----------



## bluedevil

*k4m1k4z3 has increased to 57 million points.
Digigami has increased to 50 million points.
ali7up has increased to 48 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 32 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 31 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 30 million points.
Kevdog has increased to 20 million points.
curve_in has increased to 20 million points.
Caleal has increased to 19 million points.
maz0r has increased to 16 million points.
bwhiten has increased to 16 million points.
derickwm has increased to 15 million points.
Rockhopper has increased to 15 million points.
Buckwheet has increased to 14 million points.
WonderMutt has increased to 14 million points.
Citra has increased to 6 million points.
Agent_kenshin has increased to 3 million points.
mayford5 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## derickwm

I'm going to catch you eventually bwhiten


----------



## maz0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *
> maz0r has increased to 16 million points.
> .*


heh I hit 17million about 30mins after that post ^^


----------



## bwhiten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm going to catch you eventually bwhiten


Better do it before the second OC'd 4P rig arrives


----------



## Deeeebs

I did it!!


----------



## _s3v3n_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> I did it!!


Congrats OCN Team Leader !!

The 200 million badge is in demand right now.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> 4 mil


Congratz you troWL.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> I did it!!

















That's just awesome, haha.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bwhiten*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm going to catch you eventually bwhiten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better do it before the second OC'd 4P rig arrives
Click to expand...

When would that be? According to EOC I'm about 4~5 days away.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> I did it!!


Congarts man! Milestone for our whole team


----------



## robwadeson

Nice jobs everyone, especially Deebs xD


----------



## bwhiten

Looks like Thursday. Maybe my latest OC will hold you off till then


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bwhiten*
> 
> Looks like Thursday. Maybe my latest OC will hold you off till then


You are making it hard to try and not build more rigs


----------



## bwhiten

As you say...... dew eeet


----------



## k4m1k4z3

haha, its tempting even me to build another too... I could sell my 2700k rig to offset some of the costs








I need to keep you all off my tail...


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> I did it!!


Gratz!


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 200 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 147 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 112 million points.
K092084 has increased to 62 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 58 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 47 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 33 million points.
Jarble has increased to 33 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 32 million points.
ftw_420 has increased to 31 million points.
zodac has increased to 30 million points.
Robwadeson has increased to 20 million points.
[T]yphoon has increased to 12 million points.
f1nr0d has increased to 11 million points.
CPLMayo has increased to 8 million points.
BWG has increased to 8 million points.
vanilla_eitz has increased to 6 million points.
mbudden has increased to 12 million points.
[March] has increased to 4 million points.
TLCH723 has increased to 3 million points.
OutlawNeedsHelp has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## [March]

Yay!


----------



## WiSK

Woo!


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 201 million points.
vcrazy has increased to 36 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 35 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 34 million points.
BOB850123 has increased to 31 million points.
kubed_zero has increased to 24 million points.
sid9671111 has increased to 18 million points.
Argosy has increased to 16 million points.
derickwm has increased to 16 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 12 million points.
Philistine has increased to 10 million points.
hellboy_101 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bwhiten

Looks like my 17 million congrats was skipped. Oh well, 18 million is just around the corner!


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bwhiten*
> 
> Looks like my 17 million congrats was skipped. Oh well, 18 million is just around the corner!


Congrats! lol
9kk points coming up for me.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bwhiten*
> 
> Looks like my 17 million congrats was skipped. Oh well, 18 million is just around the corner!


Sorry!


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 202 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 148 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 59 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 59 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 49 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 38 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 36 million points.
Syrillians_Army has increased to 22 million points.
bwhiten has increased to 18 million points.
derickwm has increased to 17 million points.
Buckwheet has increased to 15 million points.
$ilent has increased to 13 million points.
G3RG has increased to 12 million points.
crystalhand has increased to 10 million points.
chewdude has increased to 8 million points.
ZDngrfld has increased to 7 million points.
PLeXuS4200 has increased to 2 million points.
hatchet has increased to 2 million points.
John_A_Josephson is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
WilliamChan is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bwhiten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Sorry!


No problems! I should not be so sensitive..........


----------



## _s3v3n_

*_s3v3n_ has increased to 40 million points.*

Yay!!!


----------



## LuminatX

LuminatX has increased to 2 million points


----------



## deafboy

I'm content with 2 million...yay.


----------



## derickwm

Noob fold moar.


----------



## Irisservice

I hit 6 million today







1 year 1 week


----------



## neurotix

Hit 1 million today.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Hit 1 million today.


Good feeling hey


----------



## juano

are updates still down or down again?


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 208 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 152 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 115 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 82 million points.
K092084 has increased to 63 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 62 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 62 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 55 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 52 million points.
ali7up has increased to 49 million points.
Klue22 has increased to 41 million points.
sstnt has increased to 38 million points.
mach1 has increased to 37 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 36 million points.
hertz9753 has increased to 32 million points.
BOB850123 has increased to 32 million points.
zodac has increased to 31 million points.
JedixJarf has increased to 30 million points.
robbo2 has increased to 28 million points.
Finrond has increased to 27 million points.
MAD_JIHAD has increased to 26 million points.
Atom has increased to 26 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 24 million points.
Syrillians_Army has increased to 23 million points.
rurushu has increased to 23 million points.
Kevdog has increased to 22 million points.
bwhiten has increased to 22 million points.
Gsa700 has increased to 21 million points.
derickwm has increased to 20 million points.
sks72 has increased to 20 million points.
stren has increased to 19 million points.
Amang has increased to 19 million points.
arvidab has increased to 18 million points.
maz0r has increased to 17 million points.
kremtok has increased to 17 million points.
Rockhopper has increased to 16 million points.
Buckwheet has increased to 16 million points.
Community_Project has increased to 16 million points.
WonderMutt has increased to 15 million points.
Maximus7651000 has increased to 15 million points.
G3RG has increased to 14 million points.
[T]yphoon has increased to 13 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 13 million points.
mbudden has increased to 13 million points.
1337LutZ has increased to 12 million points.
johnfold4sci has increased to 12 million points.
crystalhand has increased to 11 million points.
Dolledirk has increased to 11 million points.
Alatar has increased to 11 million points.
MAXX3.3_Esq has increased to 10 million points.
bartonn has increased to 10 million points.
Florida_Dan has increased to 9 million points.
BWG has increased to 9 million points.
CarlosSpiceyWeiner has increased to 8 million points.
SweetAndLow has increased to 8 million points.
Ishinomori has increased to 8 million points.
blazed1 has increased to 8 million points.
DonkeyPunch1514 has increased to 7 million points.
silvrr has increased to 7 million points.
Stevenne has increased to 7 million points.
JFuss has increased to 7 million points.
Irisservice has increased to 6 million points.
Rognin has increased to 6 million points.
tq2353 has increased to 6 million points.
Hacksword has increased to 5 million points.
csm725 has increased to 5 million points.
Agent_kenshin has increased to 4 million points.
Arni90 has increased to 4 million points.
Destruyen has increased to 4 million points.
TheGodofIris has increased to 4 million points.
Millillion has increased to 4 million points.
SectorNine50 has increased to 3 million points.
WiSK has increased to 3 million points.
rctrucker has increased to 2 million points.
brodieboy143 has increased to 2 million points.
Noosh has increased to 2 million points.
deafboy has increased to 2 million points.
OCNB-rock has increased to 2 million points.
kdon has increased to 2 million points.
jetpak12 has increased to 2 million points.
whatthegorgias has increased to 2 million points.
MetalMax707 has increased to 2 million points.
IceColdBrewski has increased to 2 million points.
LuminatX has increased to 2 million points.
Seronelle is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Jonsu is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
PCModderMike is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Uniwarking is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
4est is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
zerodameaon is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
kbmorris is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
bigred is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Jeppzer

Holy wall of blue!

Congratulations team!


----------



## WonderMutt

Nice job, OCN, that's awesome to see an update that HUGE!!! Keep up the great work all!!


----------



## bluedevil

*dhenzjhen has increased to 116 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 63 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 63 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 56 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 53 million points.
stu. has increased to 28 million points.
Xcrunner1 has increased to 5 million points.
jesse1053 has increased to 4 million points.
samuals is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *Ishinomori has increased to 8 million points.
> *


Winning...

Cheers


----------



## *the_beast*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Deeeebs has increased to 208 million points.
> Extreme_Newbie has increased to 152 million points.
> dhenzjhen has increased to 115 million points.
> Lutro0 has increased to 82 million points.
> K092084 has increased to 63 million points.
> JoshHuman has increased to 62 million points.
> k4m1k4z3 has increased to 62 million points.
> _s3v3n_ has increased to 55 million points.
> Desert_Rat has increased to 52 million points.
> ali7up has increased to 49 million points.
> Klue22 has increased to 41 million points.
> sstnt has increased to 38 million points.
> mach1 has increased to 37 million points.
> BitPusher has increased to 36 million points.
> hertz9753 has increased to 32 million points.
> BOB850123 has increased to 32 million points.
> zodac has increased to 31 million points.
> JedixJarf has increased to 30 million points.
> robbo2 has increased to 28 million points.
> Finrond has increased to 27 million points.
> MAD_JIHAD has increased to 26 million points.
> Atom has increased to 26 million points.
> TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 24 million points.
> Syrillians_Army has increased to 23 million points.
> rurushu has increased to 23 million points.
> Kevdog has increased to 22 million points.
> bwhiten has increased to 22 million points.
> Gsa700 has increased to 21 million points.
> derickwm has increased to 20 million points.
> sks72 has increased to 20 million points.
> stren has increased to 19 million points.
> Amang has increased to 19 million points.
> arvidab has increased to 18 million points.
> maz0r has increased to 17 million points.
> kremtok has increased to 17 million points.
> Rockhopper has increased to 16 million points.
> Buckwheet has increased to 16 million points.
> Community_Project has increased to 16 million points.
> WonderMutt has increased to 15 million points.
> Maximus7651000 has increased to 15 million points.
> G3RG has increased to 14 million points.
> [T]yphoon has increased to 13 million points.
> Jeppzer has increased to 13 million points.
> mbudden has increased to 13 million points.
> 1337LutZ has increased to 12 million points.
> johnfold4sci has increased to 12 million points.
> crystalhand has increased to 11 million points.
> Dolledirk has increased to 11 million points.
> Alatar has increased to 11 million points.
> MAXX3.3_Esq has increased to 10 million points.
> bartonn has increased to 10 million points.
> Florida_Dan has increased to 9 million points.
> BWG has increased to 9 million points.
> CarlosSpiceyWeiner has increased to 8 million points.
> SweetAndLow has increased to 8 million points.
> Ishinomori has increased to 8 million points.
> blazed1 has increased to 8 million points.
> DonkeyPunch1514 has increased to 7 million points.
> silvrr has increased to 7 million points.
> Stevenne has increased to 7 million points.
> JFuss has increased to 7 million points.
> Irisservice has increased to 6 million points.
> Rognin has increased to 6 million points.
> tq2353 has increased to 6 million points.
> Hacksword has increased to 5 million points.
> csm725 has increased to 5 million points.
> Agent_kenshin has increased to 4 million points.
> Arni90 has increased to 4 million points.
> Destruyen has increased to 4 million points.
> TheGodofIris has increased to 4 million points.
> Millillion has increased to 4 million points.
> SectorNine50 has increased to 3 million points.
> WiSK has increased to 3 million points.
> rctrucker has increased to 2 million points.
> brodieboy143 has increased to 2 million points.
> Noosh has increased to 2 million points.
> deafboy has increased to 2 million points.
> OCNB-rock has increased to 2 million points.
> kdon has increased to 2 million points.
> jetpak12 has increased to 2 million points.
> whatthegorgias has increased to 2 million points.
> MetalMax707 has increased to 2 million points.
> IceColdBrewski has increased to 2 million points.
> LuminatX has increased to 2 million points.
> Seronelle is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
> Jonsu is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
> PCModderMike is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
> Uniwarking is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
> 4est is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
> zerodameaon is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
> kbmorris is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
> bigred is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*












Congrats all!!


----------



## XPD541

Comon Cee Ess Emm, you needs catch me! My GTX460 is not even folding right now!!!


----------



## csm725

Slowly but surely...


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 210 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 209 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 117 million points
Lutro0 has increased to 83 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 64 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 64 million points.
K092084 has increased to 64 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 61 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 60 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 58 million points
_s3v3n_ has increased to 57 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 54 million points.
ali7up has increased to 50 million points.
Klue22 has increased to 42 million points.
zodac has increased to 32 million points.
bwhiten has increased to 24 million points.
Syrillians_Army has increased to 24 million points.
Kevdog has increased to 23 million points.
bwhiten has increased to 23 million points.
Gsa700 has increased to 22 million points.
Caleal has increased to 20 million points.
arvidab has increased to 19 million points.
Rockhopper has increased to 17 million points.
G3RG has increased to 15 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 14 million points.
[T]yphoon has increased to 14 million points.
Velathawen has increased to 12 million points.
f1nr0d has increased to 12 million points.
NorxMAL has increased to 11 million points.
drew630 has increased to 11 million points.
audioxbliss has increased to 11 million points.
CPLMayo has increased to 9 million points.
yannickhk has increased to 6 million points.
valvehead has increased to 6 million points.
importflip has increased to 4 million points.
rctrucker has increased to 3 million points.
lmg has increased to 2 million points.
mironccr345 has increased to 2 million points.
Merestone is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## ali7up

Congrats everyone.








50 Million Finally


----------



## csm725

Nice job


----------



## WonderMutt

Nice job, all!!!!


----------



## importflip

Congrats All!


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 212 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 211 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 153 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 66 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 66 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 65 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 65 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 63 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 62 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 55 million points.
mach1 has increased to 38 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 37 million points.
hertz9753 has increased to 33 million points.
robbo2 has increased to 29 million points.
bwhiten has increased to 25 million points.
curve_in has increased to 21 million points.
derickwm has increased to 21 million points.
klaxian has increased to 20 million points.
Buckwheet has increased to 17 million points.
WonderMutt has increased to 16 million points.
behappy has increased to 15 million points.
$ilent has increased to 14 million points.
crystalhand has increased to 12 million points.
CTRLurself has increased to 12 million points.
silvrr has increased to 8 million points.
Dramatize has increased to 8 million points.
Erick_Silver has increased to 6 million points.
jeffries7 has increased to 6 million points.
Agent_kenshin has increased to 5 million points.
[March] has increased to 5 million points.
rctrucker has increased to 4 million points.
benpack101 has increased to 4 million points.
BarryBadrinath has increased to 3 million points.
shlunky11 has increased to 2 million points.
krisco65 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*dhenzjhen has increased to 118 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 84 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 69 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 67 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 65 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 56 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 25 million points.
SweetAndLow has increased to 9 million points.
just4funuk has increased to 9 million points.
DonkeyPunch1514 has increased to 8 million points.
Bavarianblessed has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Between both of my Crucial M4's dieing last weekend due to that crazy firmware bug, and then this problem with the newest nvidia drivers shutting down my GPU folding after one unit, I'm amazed I actually made it to 25!


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 154 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 70 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 67 million points.
darksun20 has increased to 29 million points.
Kevdog has increased to 24 million points.
G3RG has increased to 16 million points.
Vibe21 has increased to 11 million points.
rokr has increased to 9 million points.
FatalPerfection has increased to 6 million points.
OCN_NvidiaStorm has increased to 4 million points.
Fatalrip has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *[March] has increased to 5 million points.*


Yay!


----------



## bluedevil

*Lutro0 has increased to 85 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 71 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 38 million points.
BOB850123 has increased to 33 million points.
bwhiten has increased to 26 million points.
IFSSUX has increased to 22 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 15 million points.
Super_Coffee is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
jesusboots is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
182515 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Jeppzer

Yay!


----------



## jesusboots

woot!


----------



## XPD541

I can has 8kk points. Don't see my name though.... Thats okay.









Congrats alluz folderz!


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 213 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 155 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 74 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 73 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 68 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 66 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 57 million points.
zodac has increased to 33 million points.
ftw_420 has increased to 32 million points.
Syrillians_Army has increased to 25 million points.
[T]yphoon has increased to 15 million points.
jcharlesr75 has increased to 14 million points.
chewdude has increased to 9 million points.
Andy91947 has increased to 8 million points.
rctrucker has increased to 5 million points.
TLCH723 has increased to 4 million points.
begjr2 has increased to 3 million points.
ACHILEE5 has increased to 3 million points.
Seronelle has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*_s3v3n_ has increased to 75 million points.
sstnt has increased to 39 million points.
robbo2 has increased to 30 million points.
magenois has increased to 14 million points.
crystalhand has increased to 13 million points.
daikerjohn has increased to 13 million points.
PR-Imagery has increased to 6 million points.
black06g85 has increased to 5 million points.
BlackMagix has increased to 4 million points.
TickTock99 has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## Mongol

Get ready for a sudden surge.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *Deeeebs has increased to 213 million points.
> _s3v3n_ has increased to 74 million points.
> _s3v3n_ has increased to 73 million points.
> *


Making millions before you can update for each one.


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 215 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 119 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 78 million points.
Digigami has increased to 51 million points.
mach1 has increased to 39 million points.
WonderMutt has increased to 17 million points.
ALUCARDVPR has increased to 7 million points.
Born_From_A_Boom_Box has increased to 4 million points.
brodieboy143 has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## juano

*Gratz to the millies!*


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 156 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 86 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 81 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 79 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 69 million points.
K092084 has increased to 65 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 58 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 39 million points.
Syrillians_Army has increased to 26 million points.
arvidab has increased to 20 million points.
G3RG has increased to 17 million points.
CarlosSpiceyWeiner has increased to 9 million points.
decali has increased to 8 million points.
rctrucker has increased to 6 million points.
Agent_kenshin has increased to 6 million points.
ScrappyOCN has increased to 5 million points.
TheBlademaster01 has increased to 5 million points.
LemonSlice has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I'm content with 2 million...yay.


3 Million...yay. lol


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 216 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 83 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 82 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 70 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 59 million points.
JedixJarf has increased to 31 million points.
bwhiten has increased to 28 million points
Kevdog has increased to 25 million points.
Gsa700 has increased to 23 million points.
stren has increased to 20 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 16 million points.
SweetAndLow has increased to 10 million points.
NFSxperts has increased to 5 million points.
deafboy has increased to 3 million points.
Aznboy1993 has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## Kevdog

Kevdog has increased to 25 million points.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *arvidab has increased to 20 million points.
> *


Oh yea!

Congratz to everyone else too!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Oh yea!
> Congratz to everyone else too!


20 mill for me too







Yay!


----------



## joshd

I really need to get a GPU and jump on the folding bandwagon...


----------



## crystalhand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshd*
> 
> I really need to get a GPU and jump on the folding bandwagon...


CPUs are generally more effecient compared to GPUs so if you have a modern CPU you should fold on that. if not try and catch a 460 for cheap. Right now they are the best bang for the buck


----------



## joshd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystalhand*
> 
> CPUs are generally more effecient compared to GPUs so if you have a modern CPU you should fold on that. if not try and catch a 460 for cheap. Right now they are the best bang for the buck


I suppose my 4100 could do it?


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 157 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 87 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 87 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 86 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 71 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 67 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 60 million points.
Klue22 has increased to 43 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 40 million points.
robbo2 has increased to 31 million points.
bwhiten has increased to 29 million points.
Atom has increased to 27 million points.
dropkickninja has increased to 22 million points.
franz has increased to 21 million points.
Buckwheet has increased to 19 million points.
69BBNova has increased to 16 million points.
crystalhand has increased to 14 million points.
CTRLurself has increased to 13 million points.
BWG has increased to 10 million points.
Mr.Steve has increased to 8 million points.
rctrucker has increased to 7 million points.
gceclifton has increased to 5 million points.
Xeelee33 has increased to 3 million points.
JMattes has increased to 2 million points
xJaPx is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Nemesis158

2 million here i come


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 158 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 92 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 91 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 90 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 88 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 72 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 68 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 61 million points.
zodac has increased to 34 million points.
bwhiten has increased to 31 million points.
bwhiten has increased to 30 million points.
Syrillians_Army has increased to 27 million points.
mhwwdman has increased to 22 million points.
G3RG has increased to 18 million points.
WonderMutt has increased to 18 million points.
crazyap7 has increased to 18 million points.
kremtok has increased to 18 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 17 million points.
[T]yphoon has increased to 16 million points.
johnfold4sci has increased to 13 million points.
Monster34 has increased to 11 million points.
CPLMayo has increased to 10 million points.
the_beast has increased to 10 million points.
Ishinomori has increased to 9 million points.
XPD541 has increased to 9 million points.
Stevenne has increased to 8 million points.
vanilla_eitz has increased to 7 million points.
[March] has increased to 6 million points.
enmariack has increased to 6 million points.
csm725 has increased to 6 million points.
onestack has increased to 6 million points.
StarYoshi has increased to 6 million points.
Asustweaker has increased to 4 million points.
u3b3rg33k has increased to 4 million points.
Nnimrod has increased to 2 million points.
saeko88 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## csm725

6 mil, good job csm.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *xJaPx is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


Welcome to the club!!! Nice job!! Congrats to everyone!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *WonderMutt has increased to 18 million points.
> saeko88 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


First off, congrats to saeko, welcome to the club!!! Second, I didn't even realize I had made 18 million!!!


----------



## *the_beast*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *the_beast has increased to 10 million points.
> *










In the big times now!


----------



## Nemesis158

wait whys my name not in the list?
my badge says 2mil


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **the_beast**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the big times now!


Nice job, beast, welcome to the big show!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> wait whys my name not in the list?
> my badge says 2mil


It will probably be in tomorrow's update...but congrats early!!







And don't argue, I'm at 18 million and haven't even gotten my 15 million point badge yet!

Also, I just realized, I'm posting over a million points a week now!!! This excites me!!


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *[March] has increased to 6 million points.*


Yay!


----------



## Jeppzer

17!


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 217 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 96 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 95 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 93 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 88 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 73 million points.
louze001 has increased to 55 million points.
ali7up has increased to 52 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 41 million points.
JedixJarf has increased to 32 million points.
bwhiten has increased to 32 million points.
stu. has increased to 29 million points.
Finrond has increased to 28 million points.
Kevdog has increased to 26 million points.
mhwwdman has increased to 22 million points.
maz0r has increased to 18 million points.
Alatar has increased to 12 million points.
SweetAndLow has increased to 11 million points.
chewdude has increased to 10 million points.
Florida_Dan has increased to 10 million points.
DonkeyPunch1514 has increased to 9 million points.
rctrucker has increased to 8 million points.
Hog1911 has increased to 7 million points.
matrix2000x2 has increased to 3 million points.
Nemesis158 has increased to 2 million points.
seagreen is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
impulse89 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## seagreen




----------



## krisco65




----------



## Kevdog




----------



## juano




----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*










Awesome!


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 219 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 100 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 99 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 74 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 69 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 62 million points.
BOB850123 has increased to 34 million points.
bwhiten has increased to 34 million points.
Jarble has increased to 34 million points.
robbo2 has increased to 32 million points.
Caleal has increased to 21 million points.
$ilent has increased to 15 million points.
NorxMAL has increased to 12 million points.
WiSK has increased to 5 million points.
RaptorXrX is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## _s3v3n_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *
> _s3v3n_ has increased to 100 million points.
> *


It's about time


----------



## Asustweaker

Asustweaker has increased to 4 million points

YYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDYYYYYY!!!!1

Congrats to all others as well


----------



## GreenieGriz

Gratz to all!


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 222 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 160 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 107 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 106 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 105 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 101 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 89 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 76 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 75 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 63 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 42 million points.
sstnt has increased to 40 million points.
bwhiten has increased to 37 million points.
bwhiten has increased to 36 million points.
hertz9753 has increased to 35 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 27 million points.
Kevdog has increased to 27 million points.
Gsa700 has increased to 24 million points.
stren has increased to 21 million points.
G3RG has increased to 20 million points.
Buckwheet has increased to 20 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 18 million points.
X-Thumper-X has increased to 17 million points.
behappy has increased to 16 million points.
mbudden has increased to 15 million points.
infodump has increased to 9 million points.
jagz has increased to 9 million points.
bfreddyberg has increased to 9 million points.
rctrucker has increased to 9 million points.
MRHANDS has increased to 5 million points.
importflip has increased to 5 million points.
M3C.CA has increased to 5 million points.
FastCR has increased to 3 million points.
krisco65 has increased to 2 million points.
Go_Gators! has increased to 2 million points.
Chrisnbig is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Jeppzer

18!


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> 18!


Congrats, Jep!!!

And congrats all, I love seeing those HUGE posts from bluedevil!!


----------



## axipher

Congrats everyone









I just noticed that I had passed 2 million lol.


----------



## Asustweaker

I just noticed that I'm coming up on syrillian. RIP My friend. One of the people that i now fold in memory of. Didn't know him personally, but was an inspiration to so many.


----------



## bluedevil

*_s3v3n_ has increased to 109 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 108 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 70 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 64 million points.
ali7up has increased to 53 million points.
Eveill has increased to 21 million points.
crystalhand has increased to 16 million points.
CPLMayo has increased to 11 million points.
rctrucker has increased to 10 million points.
blazed1 has increased to 9 million points.
Hacksword has increased to 6 million points.
kdon has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 223 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 161 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 110 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 77 million points.
Klue22 has increased to 44 million points.
Rockhopper has increased to 20 million points.
[T]yphoon has increased to 17 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 224 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 121 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 114 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 113 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 90 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 78 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 65 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 43 million points.
bwhiten has increased to 38 million points.
vcrazy has increased to 37 million points.
JedixJarf has increased to 33 million points.
Syrillians_Army has increased to 29 million points.
Atom has increased to 28 million points.
Buckwheet has increased to 21 million points.
G3RG has increased to 21 million points.
sparky79 has increased to 21 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 19 million points.
gboeds has increased to 14 million points.
CTRLurself has increased to 14 million points.
rctrucker has increased to 11 million points.
just4funuk has increased to 10 million points.
yannickhk has increased to 8 million points.
Agent_kenshin has increased to 8 million points.
Irisservice has increased to 7 million points.
Uniwarking has increased to 2 million points.
jcoffin1981 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Stormwin11 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## axipher

Congrats all









Keep folding away


----------



## Jeppzer

19!


----------



## Irisservice

7 million wahoooo


----------



## bluedevil

_s3v3n_ has increased to 115 million points.
K092084 has increased to 67 million points.
Digigami has increased to 52 million points.
Kevdog has increased to 28 million points.
MAD_JIHAD has increased to 27 million points.
arvidab has increased to 22 million points.
WonderMutt has increased to 20 million points.
Exidous has increased to 17 million points.
SweetAndLow has increased to 12 million points.
rederdustwar has increased to 9 million points.
brodieboy143 has increased to 4 million points.

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## juano

*_s3v3n_ has increased to 115 million points.
K092084 has increased to 67 million points.
Digigami has increased to 52 million points.
Kevdog has increased to 28 million points.
MAD_JIHAD has increased to 27 million points.
arvidab has increased to 22 million points.
WonderMutt has increased to 20 million points.
Exidous has increased to 17 million points.
SweetAndLow has increased to 12 million points.
rederdustwar has increased to 9 million points.
brodieboy143 has increased to 4 million points.*

FTFY

Congratulations everyone


----------



## Sparky79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *Deeeebs has increased to 224 million points.
> dhenzjhen has increased to 121 million points.
> _s3v3n_ has increased to 114 million points.
> _s3v3n_ has increased to 113 million points.
> Lutro0 has increased to 90 million points.
> JoshHuman has increased to 78 million points.
> Desert_Rat has increased to 65 million points.
> BitPusher has increased to 43 million points.
> bwhiten has increased to 38 million points.
> vcrazy has increased to 37 million points.
> JedixJarf has increased to 33 million points.
> Syrillians_Army has increased to 29 million points.
> Atom has increased to 28 million points.
> Buckwheet has increased to 21 million points.
> G3RG has increased to 21 million points.
> sparky79 has increased to 21 million points.
> Jeppzer has increased to 19 million points.
> gboeds has increased to 14 million points.
> CTRLurself has increased to 14 million points.
> rctrucker has increased to 11 million points.
> just4funuk has increased to 10 million points.
> yannickhk has increased to 8 million points.
> Agent_kenshin has increased to 8 million points.
> Irisservice has increased to 7 million points.
> Uniwarking has increased to 2 million points.
> jcoffin1981 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
> Stormwin11 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


Im still folding? I need to check that garage computer.


----------



## OverClocker55

and then theres me. 130,000.... still going steady <3


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeebs has increased to 225 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 162 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 116 million points.
mach1 has increased to 41 million points.
robbo2 has increased to 33 million points.
stu. has increased to 30 million points.
OcCam has increased to 5 million points.
*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 226 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 117 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 91 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 79 million points.
zodac has increased to 36 million points.
Gsa700 has increased to 25 million points.
DonkeyPunch1514 has increased to 11 million points.
HothBase is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
*


----------



## arvidab

Well done everyone!


----------



## bluedevil

*_s3v3n_ has increased to 118 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 71 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 66 million points.
crystalhand has increased to 17 million points.
Argosy has increased to 17 million points.
benpack101 has increased to 5 million points.
Seronelle has increased to 3 million points.
anubis1127 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
CaLPaR is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
*


----------



## bluedevil

*dhenzjhen has increased to 122 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 119 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 28 million points.
Strider_2001 has increased to 15 million points.
johnfold4sci has increased to 14 million points.
silvrr has increased to 11 million points.
aznchowboy650 has increased to 9 million points.
cwoliver has increased to 8 million points.
WiSK has increased to 6 million points.
luXfer has increased to 3 million points.
GrumpyMutanT has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 227 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 120 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 44 million points.
SS_Patrick has increased to 24 million points.
G3RG has increased to 22 million points.
rctrucker has increased to 12 million points.
chewdude has increased to 11 million points.
[March] has increased to 7 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 228 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 163 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 122 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 121 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 80 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 67 million points.
sstnt has increased to 41 million points.
bwhiten has increased to 39 million points.
darksun20 has increased to 30 million points.
Kevdog has increased to 29 million points.
Nude_Lewd_Man has increased to 18 million points.
no_safe_HAVEN has increased to 11 million points.
Xcrunner1 has increased to 6 million points.
danielwiley has increased to 3 million points.
jesusboots has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## Kevdog

Thanks bluedevil








What happened to your postbit, you don't fold anymore?


----------



## Jeppzer

20!


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> Thanks bluedevil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to your postbit, you don't fold anymore?


Nope. Tired of my electric bill being $150+, now its down to about $110.


----------



## bluedevil

*_s3v3n_ has increased to 125 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 123 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 81 million points.
hertz9753 has increased to 36 million points.
Buckwheet has increased to 22 million points.
Rockhopper has increased to 21 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 20 million points.
DonkeyPunch1514 has increased to 12 million points.
BWG has increased to 11 million points.
TLCH723 has increased to 5 million points.
matrix2000x2 has increased to 4 million points.
ACHILEE5 has increased to 4 million points.
underdog1425 has increased to 4 million points.
Cobbro is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Churminess is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Gearbox is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 230 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 127 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 126 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 72 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 68 million points.
ali7up has increased to 54 million points.
robbo2 has increased to 34 million points.
JedixJarf has increased to 34 million points.
G3RG has increased to 23 million points.
kremtok has increased to 19 million points.
rctrucker has increased to 13 million points.
Agent_kenshin has increased to 9 million points.
Rognin has increased to 7 million points.*


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> _*EDIT:* I'll edit the title of the thread with the name of each new millionaire from now on too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


I think z forgot something.


----------



## zodac

That was back when we had two or three a day...

Now we can have two updates a day with like 20 people. The titles aren't that long.


----------



## Jeppzer

The post set no end date. And it still read that this morning. I demand my title!


----------



## zodac

Yeah.

I lie.


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 231 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 164 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 129 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 128 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 82 million points.
mach1 has increased to 42 million points.
bwhiten has increased to 40 million points.
BOB850123 has increased to 35 million points.
arvidab has increased to 23 million points.
WonderMutt has increased to 21 million points.
crystalhand has increased to 18 million points.
Florida_Dan has increased to 11 million points.
csm725 has increased to 7 million points.
TheBlademaster01 has increased to 6 million points.
Bal3Wolf has increased to 6 million points.
dinkledork has increased to 5 million points.
Escatore has increased to 5 million points.
BarryBadrinath has increased to 4 million points.
Fatalrip has increased to 3 million points.
Ceadderman has increased to 2 million points.
simplyorange is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## WonderMutt

21!!!

Congrats to all, I love seeing OCN posting so many points!!!


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> 21!!!
> 
> Congrats to all, I love seeing OCN posting so many points!!!


7 days! Then I'll be all "Wooo! Passed Wondermutt!"


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> 7 days! Then I'll be all "Wooo! Passed Wondermutt!"










NNNNOOOOO!!! No one is allowed to pass me!!!
















Keep up the good work, Jep! What are you folding on, I see your sig rigs (which are impressive), but are you using any HP Clouds?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> 7 days! Then I'll be all "Wooo! Passed Wondermutt!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NNNNOOOOO!!! No one is allowed to pass me!!!
Click to expand...

I passed you.


----------



## juano

Yea but you cheated, and plus everybody has passed you soo...


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I passed you.


Yeah, but this...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Yea but you cheated, and plus everybody has passed you soo...


And just wait, once HPC beta is done, I'll pass you again.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> 7 days! Then I'll be all "Wooo! Passed Wondermutt!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NNNNOOOOO!!! No one is allowed to pass me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work, Jep! What are you folding on, I see your sig rigs (which are impressive), but are you using any HP Clouds?
Click to expand...

Nope, it's all me baby.


----------



## bluedevil

*_s3v3n_ has increased to 130 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 124 million points.
Kevdog has increased to 30 million points.
mbudden has increased to 16 million points.
1337LutZ has increased to 13 million points.
Dramatize has increased to 9 million points.
ALUCARDVPR has increased to 8 million points.
Compaddict has increased to 6 million points.
cchun39 has increased to 5 million points.
Frozen-Q has increased to 2 million points.
navynuke499 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Pman1088 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
*


----------



## navynuke499

wow. that was a quick update. glad to see i got my million during the fold a thon


----------



## Disturbed117

Congrats Guys/Gals.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Nope, it's all me baby.


Wow, very impressive! Yeah, once HPC beta ends (I'm shutting all my clients down on 05/06 as that's the only time I can before they start charging) you'll be killing me!

Not to mention, once elchucko gets his MB back from RMA and takes his i7-1 slot back for TC (Full Auto), I'll be taking my i7 off bigadv. I built the thing so I would have something to actually use and leave my i5 as a dedicated TC folder, but as soon as I got it all together, we needed a sub, so I haven't even really gotten to play with it yet!

Finally, but most importantly, congrats to all those who broke another million and to navynuke499 and Pman1088, nice work, welcome to the club!


----------



## bluedevil

Deeeebs has increased to 232 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 165 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 131 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 93 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 83 million points.
K092084 has increased to 68 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 45 million points.
IFSSUX has increased to 23 million points.
rctrucker has increased to 14 million points.
valvehead has increased to 7 million points.
viper522 has increased to 5 million points.
kazenagi has increased to 2 million points.
The remaining 1111/1123 millionaires have not improved today.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?tae1uj


----------



## bluedevil

_s3v3n_ has increased to 132 million points.
veblen has increased to 51 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 40 million points.
klaxian has increased to 21 million points.
daikerjohn has increased to 14 million points.
giganews35 has increased to 13 million points.
Heedehcheenuh has increased to 12 million points.
Stevenne has increased to 9 million points.
ZDngrfld has increased to 8 million points.
Hog1911 has increased to 8 million points.
PR-Imagery has increased to 7 million points.
Kaarix has increased to 3 million points.
The remaining 1111/1123 millionaires have not improved today.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?3j2gjw


----------



## bluedevil

_s3v3n_ has increased to 133 million points.
zodac has increased to 37 million points.
G3RG has increased to 24 million points.
Buckwheet has increased to 23 million points.
Caleal has increased to 22 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 21 million points.
[T]yphoon has increased to 18 million points.
morencyam has increased to 7 million points.
hatchet has increased to 3 million points.
leekaiwei has increased to 3 million points.
Mellinth has increased to 2 million points.
The remaining 1112/1123 millionaires have not improved today.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?xfz3ob


----------



## Kevdog

Just for giggles...


----------



## zodac




----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> 21!!!


21!









The whole "7 days" seems to have been a bit off. I'm just hours away now, and it's not even been 3 days yet.


----------



## bluedevil

Deeeebs has increased to 233 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 134 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 125 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 73 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 69 million points.
SweetAndLow has increased to 13 million points.
StanOCN is a new millionaire with 1 million points.


----------



## bluedevil

Deeeebs has increased to 234 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 135 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 84 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 29 million points.
$ilent has increased to 16 million points.
CTRLurself has increased to 15 million points.
chewdude has increased to 12 million points.
drew630 has increased to 12 million points.
AndrewM56 has increased to 3 million points.


----------



## juano

Needs moar blue.


----------



## bluedevil

*_s3v3n_ has increased to 136 million points.
Klue22 has increased to 45 million points.
Kevdog has increased to 31 million points.
G3RG has increased to 25 million points.
crystalhand has increased to 19 million points.
behappy has increased to 17 million points.
krisco65 has increased to 3 million points.
kazenagi has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 235 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 137 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 94 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 70 million points.
bwhiten has increased to 41 million points.
Gsa700 has increased to 26 million points.
rctrucker has increased to 15 million points.
DonkeyPunch1514 has increased to 13 million points.
silvrr has increased to 12 million points.
decali has increased to 9 million points.
ElementR has increased to 3 million points.
Sturdley is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*_s3v3n_ has increased to 138 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 85 million points.
ali7up has increased to 55 million points.
omega17 has increased to 13 million points.
Agent_kenshin has increased to 10 million points.
yannickhk has increased to 9 million points.
WiSK has increased to 7 million points.*


----------



## crystalhand

glad to see you fixed the blue issue before I made it to 19m


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> 21!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole "7 days" seems to have been a bit off. I'm just hours away now, and it's not even been 3 days yet.


And now you are not even on my list!



It helps when I have a 6903 and a 6904 drop within a day of each other!


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> And now you are not even on my list!
> SNIP!
> It helps when I have a 6903 and a 6904 drop within a day of each other!


Why do you get those while I'm stuck with 8101s?!


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Why do you get those while I'm stuck with 8101s?!


You have to learn to sweet talk the servers...and give them chocolate, they like chocolate.


----------



## Jeppzer

I thought they loved fish.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I thought they loved fish.


You think everything loves rotting fish.


----------



## WonderMutt

They do, but who hands out 6903/04s for fish? Really, no wonder you're getting crappy WUs! Giving them fish, come on, I'm telling you try chocolate, it works!


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 236 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 140 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 126 million points.
arvidab has increased to 24 million points.
curve_in has increased to 23 million points.
Rockhopper has increased to 22 million points.
just4funuk has increased to 11 million points.
MAXX3.3_Esq has increased to 11 million points.
Born_From_A_Boom_Box has increased to 5 million points.
falconer65 has increased to 2 million points.
anubis1127 has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 166 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 141 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 46 million points.
JedixJarf has increased to 35 million points.
gboeds has increased to 15 million points.
Malfunction14 has increased to 6 million points.
battlenut has increased to 6 million points.
TheGodofIris has increased to 5 million points.
John_A_Josephson has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*_s3v3n_ has increased to 142 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 95 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 86 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 71 million points.
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 59 million points.
sstnt has increased to 42 million points.
WonderMutt has increased to 22 million points.
brodieboy143 has increased to 5 million points.*


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *
> WonderMutt has increased to 22 million points.*












Nah, good job.


----------



## bluedevil

*_s3v3n_ has increased to 143 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 127 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 74 million points.
Amang has increased to 21 million points.
NorxMAL has increased to 13 million points.
CarlosSpiceyWeiner has increased to 10 million points.
JMattes has increased to 3 million points.
Jonsu has increased to 2 million points.
Gildadan is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 237 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 144 million points.
robbo2 has increased to 35 million points.
Kevdog has increased to 32 million points.
DonkeyPunch1514 has increased to 14 million points.
onestack has increased to 7 million points.
nz_nails has increased to 2 million points.
Bigmac575 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Skiivari is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## juano

*Congratulations everyone!*


----------



## Skiivari

Yay! Finally got to a million







Won't be folding as much in the summer but next winter when it gets chilly again I'll do my best








Couldn't have done this without OCN so I'll happily fold for our team. Thanks everyone, the guides are awesome.


----------



## arvidab

Well done everyone.


----------



## Jeppzer

Another Finn!


----------



## gildadan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *_s3v3n_ has increased to 143 million points.
> dhenzjhen has increased to 127 million points.
> k4m1k4z3 has increased to 74 million points.
> Amang has increased to 21 million points.
> NorxMAL has increased to 13 million points.
> CarlosSpiceyWeiner has increased to 10 million points.
> JMattes has increased to 3 million points.
> Jonsu has increased to 2 million points.
> Gildadan is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


Yaay finally made it thanks all. Can't wait for the chimp challenge this year again.


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 167 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 145 million points.
Digigami has increased to 53 million points.
bwhiten has increased to 42 million points.
G3RG has increased to 26 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 22 million points.
crystalhand has increased to 20 million points.
CPLMayo has increased to 12 million points.
kazenagi has increased to 4 million points.
*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 238 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 146 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 87 million points.
mach1 has increased to 43 million points.
stren has increased to 22 million points.
rctrucker has increased to 16 million points.
scifiguy has increased to 10 million points.
jetpak12 has increased to 3 million points.
TheGimpAddict has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## chefman21

If I were a betting man, I'd put a tenner down on the [email protected] team to win a Nobel Prize at some point in the future. And you guys would be a massive part of it. Well done.


----------



## juano

You can be too. You can take a look at the two links in my signature for more information if you'd like. The folding essential threads have a big list of threads covering various aspects of folding, and the "FOLDING" links to a quick and easy set up guide to start folding.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *
> jetpak12 has increased to 3 million points.
> *


----------



## muels7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *.
> scifiguy has increased to 10 million points.
> .*


Nice! Now since I am graduating college in a month I need to find a good paying job so I can buy more folding hardware and hit 100 million!


----------



## kz26

I'm now a 3x millionaire


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kz26*
> 
> I'm now a 3x millionaire


im nearly 4x millionare


----------



## chefman21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> You can be too. You can take a look at the two links in my signature for more information if you'd like. The folding essential threads have a big list of threads covering various aspects of folding, and the "FOLDING" links to a quick and easy set up guide to start folding.


Plan to as soon as I get my motherboard back.


----------



## XPD541

I'll have a 10m point badge soon I hope.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> im nearly 4x millionare


----------



## bluedevil

*_s3v3n_ has increased to 147 million points.
K092084 has increased to 69 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 47 million points.
Hacksword has increased to 7 million points.
whitehat2009 has increased to 3 million points.
willyray has increased to 2 million points.
zerodameaon has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 239 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 148 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 96 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 41 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 30 million points.
Buckwheet has increased to 24 million points.
CHUNKYBOWSER has increased to 16 million points.
johnfold4sci has increased to 15 million points.
SweetAndLow has increased to 14 million points.
bartonn has increased to 11 million points.
NFSxperts has increased to 6 million points.
Starbomba is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *
> TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 30 million points.
> johnfold4sci has increased to 15 million points.
> Starbomba is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


Cool, a new millionaire and a couple multiple of 5s. I remember when that used to mean something...

Congratulations anyway!


----------



## muels7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541*
> 
> I'll have a 10m point badge soon I hope.


Just dont pass me up


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 239 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 148 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 96 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 41 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 30 million points.
Buckwheet has increased to 24 million points.
CHUNKYBOWSER has increased to 16 million points.
johnfold4sci has increased to 15 million points.
SweetAndLow has increased to 14 million points.
bartonn has increased to 11 million points.
NFSxperts has increased to 6 million points.
Starbomba is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 240 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 168 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 151 million points.
Kevdog has increased to 33 million points.
sks72 has increased to 21 million points.
Alatar has increased to 13 million points.
Agent_kenshin has increased to 11 million points.
blazed1 has increased to 10 million points.
[March] has increased to 8 million points.
Seronelle has increased to 4 million points.*


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *Starbomba is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


At long last, and just before the chimp challenge/pentathlon


----------



## bluedevil

*_s3v3n_ has increased to 152 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 88 million points.
G3RG has increased to 27 million points.
Flyingtoilet has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## WonderMutt

Nice job, everyone!!! I've been gone a few days and missed the updates, but very nice job, everyone, and congrats to our newest millionaires!!!

BTW: Jeppzer, I left for a few days, came back thinking I would find you had passed me, but no, I'm only widening the gap!







I'm loving the compitition you are giving me, really pushing me to fold more!


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *Deeeebs has increased to 240 million points.
> Extreme_Newbie has increased to 168 million points.
> _s3v3n_ has increased to 151 million points.
> Kevdog has increased to 33 million points.
> sks72 has increased to 21 million points.
> Alatar has increased to 13 million points.
> Agent_kenshin has increased to 11 million points.
> blazed1 has increased to 10 million points.
> [March] has increased to 8 million points.
> Seronelle has increased to 4 million points.*


Yay!


----------



## Flying Toilet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *
> Flyingtoilet has increased to 3 million points.*










Only took three different builds and 15 different theoretical builds before I finally figured out what works best for me.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Nice job, everyone!!! I've been gone a few days and missed the updates, but very nice job, everyone, and congrats to our newest millionaires!!!
> 
> BTW: Jeppzer, I left for a few days, came back thinking I would find you had passed me, but no, I'm only widening the gap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving the compitition you are giving me, really pushing me to fold more!


The p8101s are killing me. But now I'm gaining on you again! 5236 points a day! Feel threatened yet?


----------



## bluedevil

*
_s3v3n_ has increased to 153 million points.
ali7up has increased to 56 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 48 million points.
bwhiten has increased to 43 million points.
cwoliver has increased to 9 million points.*


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> The p8101s are killing me. But now I'm gaining on you again! 5236 points a day! Feel threatened yet?


Well, I'll shut down my HPC clients on 05/06/12, so you'll really start gaining on me then. Also, I'm taking my i7 off hugeadv after today since it was only folding that for the TC as a sub. I'll probably fire it back up for the CC, but other than that, you should catch me pretty quick. So yes, I do feel threatened!









EDIT: However, I did hit 23 mil this morning!!


----------



## Jeppzer

That's over a month away.








At least I'll be dropping close to 700k in a few hours and get back up there really close to you again. Before you turn things off.


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 241 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 154 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 129 million points.
robbo2 has increased to 36 million points.
rurushu has increased to 25 million points.
WonderMutt has increased to 23 million points.
crystalhand has increased to 21 million points.
Ishinomori has increased to 10 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*_s3v3n_ has increased to 155 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 97 million points.
JedixJarf has increased to 36 million points.
Gsa700 has increased to 27 million points.
Florida_Dan has increased to 12 million points.
JustinsCorei7 has increased to 6 million points.
matrix2000x2 has increased to 5 million points.
u3b3rg33k has increased to 5 million points.
h_strong has increased to 2 million points.
destron is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 242 million points.
_s3v3n_ has increased to 156 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 89 million points.
BOB850123 has increased to 36 million points.
WiSK has increased to 8 million points.
kazenagi has increased to 5 million points.
jesusboots has increased to 3 million points.
DarkRyder has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 243 million points.
Kevdog has increased to 34 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 23 million points.
Strider_2001 has increased to 16 million points.
DonkeyPunch1514 has increased to 15 million points.
sweffymo has increased to 10 million points.
Nigyl has increased to 4 million points.
hour1702 has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## WonderMutt

Destron, welcome to the club!!

Congrats, all!!!

But...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> That's over a month away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I'll be dropping close to 700k in a few hours and get back up there really close to you again. Before you turn things off.











NNNNOOOOO!!!! {Rushes to turn EVERYTHING back on}

MUST FOLD MORE...MUST FOLD MORE...MUST FOLD MORE

Switched i7 back to -hugeadv, fired up GPUs (which haven't folded in weeks), now have 36 of my 38 possible clients folding...will add PS3 tonight (every little bit helps) and try to get mother to turn her computer back on tonight when she gets home from work... You are going to eventually pass me, but I'm going to make you work for it!









BTW, my 1 year folding anniversary is in 5 days, I was hoping to hit 25 million points by then, but I don't think I'm going to make it...







Will probably be at about 24.5 million by then.


----------



## Jeppzer

LOOOL









I just uploaded a 6901 for around 120k, should be visible next update. Right now you are 63k ahead. So unless you had something large I'll be ahead of you. For a little while.
It's 18 hours until I drop anything else, so you'll have some time to pass me again.

AND, darn you, I had planned to take my rigs apart to clean and increase their OC's this non TC month.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> LOOOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just uploaded a 6901 for around 120k, should be visible next update. Right now you are 63k ahead. So unless you had something large I'll be ahead of you. For a little while.
> It's 18 hours until I drop anything else, so you'll have some time to pass me again.
> AND, darn you, I had planned to take my rigs apart to clean and increase their OC's this non TC month.


Yep, it happened...


Nice job, you made my additional efforts out for exactly what they were...too little, too late.

I don't have anything big posting today, but I have a 6901 and a 6904 dropping tomorrow morning for a total of about 425k points on top of whatever all my other clients do. I don't know if this is enough to pass you again or not (I'm guessing probably not). But it was a good run, and good fun, and I love the compitition!

Once again, nicely done, Jeppzer!!


----------



## WonderMutt

First off, sorry for the double post, but...

I took back the lead, Jeppzer!!



Though I really don't think this is going to last long.


----------



## valvehead




----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nicely done! Congrats!!!









EDIT:

And again, Jeppzer, you take the lead...


----------



## NorthWoodPecker

Just got my first badge


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> And again, Jeppzer, you take the lead...


This has become the most interesting thread on all of OCN.









You are only 86k points behind me now, and it's over a day until my next drop, I think you'll run by and grab the lead stick once again.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorthWoodPecker*
> 
> Just got my first badge


Congrats, that is awesome!!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> This has become the most interesting thread on all of OCN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are only 86k points behind me now, and it's over a day until my next drop, I think you'll run by and grab the lead stick once again.


Lol! Yeah, my TC rig just finished uploading a 6904 and I have a 6901 uploading on my i7 rig in about 2.5 hours, so that should be good for a little more than 400k points, then I have another 47k points posting by the end of the day, so I'll probably take the lead for a bit, but I'm sure you'll pass me again in no time.

I have to say, it has been a fun game of cat and mouse and I'll be kinda sad when you finally up and run away from me! I'm competitive by nature, so I've really enjoyed these last couple of weeks.


----------



## Jeppzer

Oh yeah, congratulations all new and old millionaires!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Lol! Yeah, my TC rig just finished uploading a 6904 and I have a 6901 uploading on my i7 rig in about 2.5 hours, so that should be good for a little more than 400k points, then I have another 47k points posting by the end of the day, so I'll probably take the lead for a bit, but I'm sure you'll pass me again in no time.
> 
> I have to say, it has been a fun game of cat and mouse and I'll be kinda sad when you finally up and run away from me! I'm competitive by nature, so I've really enjoyed these last couple of weeks.


Oh man, you'll take a big lead this time, it's 23 hours until I drop 240k, then it's another 18 until my other comp drops one for an additional 240k. But by that time I bet you'll have dropped even more then the 447k you have listed here.

These p8101 are making me a sad sad panda. Compared to the older bigadv they give lousy points.

But I will get you!!


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Oh yeah, congratulations all new and old millionaires!
> Oh man, you'll take a big lead this time, it's 23 hours until I drop 240k, then it's another 18 until my other comp drops one for an additional 240k. But by that time I bet you'll have dropped even more then the 447k you have listed here.
> These p8101 are making me a sad sad panda. Compared to the older bigadv they give lousy points.
> But I will get you!!


Then let the compitition continue!!!


----------



## Deeeebs

The only competition here is watching you all catch me!!!

I wish they would get me my new badge already SHEESH!!! I will have 300 million by the time they get it fixed.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> The only competition here is watching you all catch me!!!
> I wish they would get me my new badge already SHEESH!!! I will have 300 million by the time they get it fixed.


Yeah, I wish I could get anywhere near your PPD! Crazy!

Just wondering, how many cores/threads are you really running? I know you have a server or two (with multiple CPUs if I remember correctly), but I'm just currious the number of actual cores/threads you are folding on.

Also, Jeppzer, I picked up a _little_ bit of a lead...


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Yeah, I wish I could get anywhere near your PPD! Crazy!
> Just wondering, how many cores/threads are you really running? I know you have a server or two (with multiple CPUs if I remember correctly), but I'm just currious the number of actual cores/threads you are folding on.


320 I think...

2 x 128
1 x 24
1 x 32
1 x 8


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> 320 I think...
> 2 x 128
> 1 x 24
> 1 x 32
> 1 x 8


Wow, that is AMAZING! Puts my 22 threads to shame!

Anway, what you do is great, I know you love seeing the points climb like a rocket, but the science that can be done thanks to your rigs is staggering, I'm sure! I know those of us with nice normal rigs contribute a lot, but lets face it, it would take years for my 7 rigs to do the work of your 4, so thank you, from the bottom of my heart, for contributing all that power to the [email protected] project, it is amazing of you.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Then let the compitition continue!!!


Like Micky Dee. I'm loving it.







Haven't had this much fun in ages!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Also, Jeppzer, I picked up a _little_ bit of a lead...











Soon I'll pass 24 million as well. Soon, soon... Sooooooooon. *strokes cat*


----------



## juano

Get a room you two!


----------



## WonderMutt

Its more fun in public!


----------



## juano

It's sick and perverted is what it is.


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 245 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 91 million points.
K092084 has increased to 70 million points.
stu. has increased to 31 million points.
kubed_zero has increased to 25 million points.
WonderMutt has increased to 24 million points.
rctrucker has increased to 17 million points.
CPLMayo has increased to 13 million points.
Rognin has increased to 8 million points.
Arni90 has increased to 6 million points.
PCSarge has increased to 4 million points.
gr3nd3l is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
PhoeniX_ is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*bwhiten has increased to 44 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 42 million points.
arvidab has increased to 25 million points.
Caleal has increased to 23 million points.
crystalhand has increased to 22 million points.
SweetAndLow has increased to 15 million points.
tismon has increased to 10 million points.
krisco65 has increased to 4 million points.*


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *gr3nd3l is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
> PhoeniX_ is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


Welcome you two!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *arvidab has increased to 25 million points.
> *


I like!











Do not like, might have to get my reserve ~120k PPD.


----------



## gr3nd3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *gr3nd3l is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
> PhoeniX_ is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome you two!
Click to expand...











Thank you!
Now time to start working on another million


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> 
> 
> Do not like, might have to get my reserve ~120k PPD.


A third challenger appears!







I'm loving it.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *
> gr3nd3l is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
> PhoeniX_ is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


Welcome to the club!!!
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> 
> Do not like, might have to get my reserve ~120k PPD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> A third challenger appears!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

And the excitement builds!!


----------



## Sethy666

Congratz to all... awesome numbers right there!


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 247 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 31 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 24 million points.
stren has increased to 23 million points.
daikerjohn has increased to 15 million points.
valvehead has increased to 8 million points.
Tuthsok has increased to 4 million points.
pioneerisloud has increased to 3 million points.
jrockut83 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*dhenzjhen has increased to 131 million points.
G3RG has increased to 29 million points.
yannickhk has increased to 10 million points.
Hacksword has increased to 8 million points.
brodieboy143 has increased to 6 million points.
Buuntu has increased to 4 million points.
Marcus_Littlefair is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Sethy666

Still no love for me and my newly accquired 5 mil?

oh well, sigh...


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *Deeeebs has increased to 247 million points.
> TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 31 million points.
> Jeppzer has increased to 24 million points.
> stren has increased to 23 million points.
> daikerjohn has increased to 15 million points.
> valvehead has increased to 8 million points.
> Tuthsok has increased to 4 million points.
> pioneerisloud has increased to 3 million points.
> jrockut83 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *dhenzjhen has increased to 131 million points.
> G3RG has increased to 29 million points.
> yannickhk has increased to 10 million points.
> Hacksword has increased to 8 million points.
> brodieboy143 has increased to 6 million points.
> Buuntu has increased to 4 million points.
> Marcus_Littlefair is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Congrats to all!!! Especially jrockut83 and Marcus_Littlefair, nicely done on your first million points!!!! Keep it up!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Still no love for me and my newly accquired 5 mil?
> oh well, sigh...


I'll give you some love (sounds wrong), nice job!!









On a different note....

The game continues!!


----------



## Jeppzer

24!









And I'm two places ahead of WonderMutt! YAY!


----------



## WonderMutt

And I don't have anything big posting for 2 1/2 more days!









On the 9th (late afternoon) I'll drop both a 6903 and a 6904, so about 580k points, should catch me back up!


----------



## nicksasa

Hey bluedevil, seems you forgot me


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicksasa*
> 
> Hey bluedevil, seems you forgot me


Well, since he forgot you, congrats on your first million!!!! Welcome to the club!


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> And I don't have anything big posting for 2 1/2 more days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the 9th (late afternoon) I'll drop both a 6903 and a 6904, so about 580k points, should catch me back up!


Darn it! When am I ever going to have time to play with my OC's?


----------



## dhenzjhen

what happened to _s3v3n_? looks like all the productions killed at once







or just upgrading


----------



## bwhiten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> what happened to _s3v3n_? looks like all the productions killed at once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or just upgrading


As you probably know, he was all HPCS and no bite......


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bwhiten*
> 
> As you probably know, he was all HPCS and no bite......


You guys realize he was our batman right? He took the time to set up all the HPCS accounts (rather than have them not folding) and was a lightning rod for the haters so they could just blame him rather than hundreds of people all blaming each other. He was the hero OCN needed.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I'll give you some love (sounds wrong), nice job!!


Yeah, it does but I appreciate it, thanks


----------



## bwhiten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> You guys realize he was our batman right? He took the time to set up all the HPCS accounts (rather than have them not folding) and was a lightning rod for the haters so they could just blame him rather than hundreds of people all blaming each other. He was the hero OCN needed.


You're kidding right?


----------



## juano

Well obviously there is a little sarcasm there, but I don't mind HPCS at all and I am glad that somebody set up so many instances to fold on rather than let them sit not folding.


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 248 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 92 million points.
bwhiten has increased to 45 million points.
urgrandpasdog has increased to 14 million points.
LemonSlice has increased to 4 million points.
Pman1088 has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 170 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 50 million points.
Gsa700 has increased to 28 million points.
kazenagi has increased to 6 million points.
d-block has increased to 5 million points.*


----------



## Paradigm84

I have no idea how people get these insane PPD's with i7's, oh well I'm stumbling along at 400k.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I have no idea how people get these insane PPD's with i7's, oh well I'm stumbling along at 400k.


Thats way better than my PPD... keep at it, your doing well and you'll be there in no time


----------



## Paradigm84

If I was actually getting the PPD the [email protected] client says, I'd be a folding millionaire in 15 days, but it lies!


----------



## bluedevil

*MAD_JIHAD has increased to 28 million points.
curve_in has increased to 24 million points.
crystalhand has increased to 23 million points.
Asustweaker has increased to 5 million points.
Robert0 has increased to 5 million points.*


----------



## WonderMutt

Congrats to all the millionaires!!! Love seeing multiple posts like that!!! Moar power for the cause!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> You guys realize he was our batman right? He took the time to set up all the HPCS accounts (rather than have them not folding) and was a lightning rod for the haters so they could just blame him rather than hundreds of people all blaming each other. He was the hero OCN needed.


This is SO true! I just found a thread where a ton of people were attacking him for having all those HPCS accounts and folding on all of them, but I'm with you, I'm glad he took the time. Heck, if I could have gotten more than just 2 accounts, I would have too! Why not have them folding, and folding for OCN is even better! HP wanted to stress test their servers (isn't that the point of a beta test, to find the flaws and what finds flaws in a system better than [email protected]?) and he helped them with that. Frankly, I applaud him, not only for taking the time to do it, but for how gracefully he took the attacks. The dark knight reference it completely appropriate!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I have no idea how people get these insane PPD's with i7's, oh well I'm stumbling along at 400k.


Follow Digi's Guide, it's incredibly simple (literally just cut and paste nearly all the code you need) and will net you huge points. My 2500k @ 4.78GH is getting about 63k PPD and my i7 2700k @ 5.0GHz is getting 67k PPD. Just take your time, follow the guide exactly and you'll be fine.

The ONLY change I would recommend would be to not put the Langouste in your start up programs. Many of us have had problems with the Langouste script and have decided to disable it, which is as easy as removing it from your start up programs and restarting. The only thing Langouste does is allows your rig to start downloading a new WU while the completed WU is uploading. The problem I ran into is that it would start downloading the new WU while uploading the completed WU, but then it would freeze the upload and hold it for 5 hours and restart, costing me a ton of points.

Anyway, if you decide to give it a go and need any help, feel free to shoot me a PM, or post in Digi's thread there and I or any of the other veterans would be happy to help out! Good luck!

And finally, this is not looking good for me...Jeppzer, you're running away from me!!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> The ONLY change I would recommend would be to not put the Langouste in your start up programs. Many of us have had problems with the Langouste script and have decided to disable it, which is as easy as removing it from your start up programs and restarting. The only thing Langouste does is allows your rig to start downloading a new WU while the completed WU is uploading. The problem I ran into is that it would start downloading the new WU while uploading the completed WU, but then it would freeze the upload and hold it for 5 hours and restart, costing me a ton of points.


I have to agree, with a decent internet connection, I found the time saved my Langouste wasn't worth the odd hiccup it caused between units. Langouste also makes it difficult to finish off a current unit to do work on your rig.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I have to agree, with a decent internet connection, I found the time saved my Langouste wasn't worth the odd hiccup it caused between units. *Langouste also makes it difficult to finish off a current unit to do work on your rig.*


Yeah, mine was taking on average about 5 hours to upload a completed WU, where as a 6903/6904 usually takes about 30 to 45 minutes to upload normally for me. Some people have said they just skip the Langouste setup all together, but I was always afraid to do that, being a total Linux n00b, I'm always afraid I'll screw something up, so I followed the entire setup, then just went into my start up programs and un-checked the Langouste script. This has always worked for me, though some have said they have to change the proxy settings in the folding client, but I've never messed with these after the initial setup and mine have all worked just fine.


----------



## Paradigm84

^Thanks, I'll give it a go, however I'm not sure if it will work here at university, I was folding in a VM of Linux previously but as soon as I tried to use it here at university it couldn't get any WU's. Currently I'm on ~50k PPD but I'll try the VM again to see if I can get any more. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> ^Thanks, I'll give it a go, however I'm not sure if it will work here at university, I was folding in a VM of Linux previously but as soon as I tried to use it here at university it couldn't get any WU's. Currently I'm on ~50k PPD but I'll try the VM again to see if I can get any more. Thanks for the help.


you might have to find the proxy server information so that the client can access the internet...


----------



## Paradigm84

Yeah, I'll have to email the IT services.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, I'll have to email the IT services.


Yeah, good luck, if they are anything like the ones I had to deal with at Miami University and Northern Kentucky University, you are better off digging a hole and throwing your computer in it than try to get anything out of them. Don't know what it was, but they were both crap.

But honestly, if you can't get the VM up and running, 50k PPD is nothing to scoff at, those are good numbers! Just save the VM for when you go home (winter/summer breaks, etc), that is if you can't get the VM working. I do wish you the best of luck with it and let us know if you have any issues we can help with.


----------



## Paradigm84

Exeter isn't that bad for the internet quality actually, I get consistently 9.5 down and 9 up and Steam downloads at 1.1MB/ sec









Yeah, the thing is I think the [email protected] client might be exaggerating it a bit, I don't seem to be progressing like I should, but I guess it's alright as the PPD isn't that low.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Exeter isn't that bad for the internet quality actually, I get consistently 9.5 down and 9 up and Steam downloads at 1.1MB/ sec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the thing is I think the [email protected] client might be exaggerating it a bit, I don't seem to be progressing like I should, but I guess it's alright as the PPD isn't that low.


If you haven't set up HFM, try setting it up (here's a LINK to the guide if you need it) it will give you a much more accurate PPD count than the client does and you can check it from anywhere (I keep track of mine from my phone all the time). Once again, just ask if you need any help with it!

EDIT: Also, I did not use the DynDns to do this, in Dropbox you can right click on the file (it's the summary.html file, I think) and get the public link, then just email that to your self and save it wherever you would want to access it from. I have it saved as a bookmark on my phone. I've not tried the DynDns, so I don't know how difficult it is to set up.


----------



## Deeeebs

one way to try to get the proxy information is to look and see if the proxy is set in internet explorer, under the default windows load from the school IT.


----------



## Paradigm84

It may be because it's late but I have no idea how to do that, I haven't used IE much in the past 5 years.


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 249 million points.
OCNChimpin has increased to 180 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 93 million points.
sstnt has increased to 43 million points.
robbo2 has increased to 37 million points.
Traches has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Buckwheet has increased to 26 million points.
DonkeyPunch1514 has increased to 16 million points.
infodump has increased to 10 million points.
WiSK has increased to 9 million points.
Tom1121 has increased to 2 million points.
jkbucksot is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *jkbucksot is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


Congrats bucksot!! Welcome to the club!









Also, congrats to everyone else, nicely done all!


----------



## Deeeebs

I am am only 50 million away from the 300 million badge and still no fix for my 200 million badge?









BTW, Congrats everyone. Nice work being done.


----------



## Paradigm84

^Keep going at that rate and soon you'll be the only member of the Billionaire club.


----------



## bluedevil

*k4m1k4z3 has increased to 75 million points.
mhwwdman has increased to 23 million points.
jesse1053 has increased to 5 million points.
faMine is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
metalmayhem1 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 251 million points.
G3RG has increased to 30 million points.
lordikon has increased to 17 million points.
NorxMAL has increased to 14 million points.
ElementR has increased to 4 million points.
notyettoday is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## WonderMutt

Congrats all!!!

Congrats faMine, metalmayhem1 and notyettoday!!!! Welcome to the club!!









Edited, sorry, faMine, I'm blind!!!


----------



## arvidab

Why don't you welcome faMine into the club too?







Welcome faMine, fellow 2500K folder.









Gief Deeeeebsy his 200mil badge!









Excellent work everybody!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> *Why don't you welcome faMine into the club too?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome faMine, fellow 2500K folder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gief Deeeeebsy his 200mil badge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent work everybody!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *k4m1k4z3 has increased to 75 million points.
> mhwwdman has increased to 23 million points.
> jesse1053 has increased to 5 million points.
> faMine is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
> metalmayhem1 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


Are you blind


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Congrats all!!!
> Congrats faMine, metalmayhem1 and notyettoday!!!! Welcome to the club!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited, sorry, faMine, I'm blind!!!


Fixed. Sorry, I am blind!


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> *Why don't you welcome faMine into the club too?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome faMine, fellow 2500K folder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *k4m1k4z3 has increased to 75 million points.
> mhwwdman has increased to 23 million points.
> jesse1053 has increased to 5 million points.
> faMine is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
> metalmayhem1 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you blind
Click to expand...

Was aimed at WonderMutt (who is apparently blind), not bluedevil.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Fixed. Sorry, I am blind!


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Why don't you welcome faMine into the club too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome faMine, fellow 2500K folder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gief Deeeeebsy his 200mil badge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent work everybody!












took me long enough... half my points were made in two units


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took me long enough... half my points were made in two units


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took me long enough... half my points were made in two units


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*


Couple of 6904s? I can see that, I'm posting more than 500k every 5 days with one rig dropping a 6903 and another dropping a 6904. Good part of that, faMine, is that you build up points really, REALLY quick!

EDIT: Yeah, I just looked at your EOC page and it looks like you dropped a 6903 and then a 6904 six days later, nicely done!


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Couple of 6904s? I can see that, I'm posting more than 500k every 5 days with one rig dropping a 6903 and another dropping a 6904. Good part of that, faMine, is that you build up points really, REALLY quick!
> EDIT: Yeah, I just looked at your EOC page and it looks like you dropped a 6903 and then a 6904 six days later, nicely done!


I was folding an X6 SMP for a long while.. bleh so I finally switched to a 2500k for TC and hello OCN millionaires.


----------



## WonderMutt

Yeah, happens quick with a 2500k!


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Yeah, happens quick with a 2500k!


You said it. I've seen you kill the 2500k category, good stuff


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> You said it. I've seen you kill the 2500k category, good stuff


Thank you! Yeah, when I built my i7 2700k rig, I scavenged everything I could out of my 2500k rig, then I loaded Ubuntu native, and it is a dedicated folder now and it really kills the points! But that comes when you never touch it! I haven't actually even touched it in about 3 months now, it just folds all the time. It also helps that I've lucked out with a string of 6904 WUs {knocks on the fake wood of his work desk}.

Well, good luck on your next million points!


----------



## faMine

Thank you sir, see in June


----------



## WonderMutt

Look forward to the battle! Best of luck!!


----------



## Paradigm84

Are the 6903 and 6904 WU's -bigadv? I thought I enabled -bigadv but I'm still getting ~30 - 40k PPD.


----------



## arvidab

Yes, they are. But you need 12 cores/threads (pseudo or real) and Linux to get them.


----------



## Paradigm84

Ah right, if only I could get the Linux VM working here.


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Yes, they are. But you need 12 cores/threads (pseudo or real) and Linux to get them.


So I'm assuming the -bigadv won't automatically be assigned to systems with 12+ cores unless it's running linux? got a server 2k8 with 16 threads folding 24/7, but it doesn't seem to be pulling any "great" PPD from what i'm seeing. Point me in the right direction to get this beast runnin as best it can.


----------



## arvidab

There are also BA for 8 cores (6900/6901 currently), but systems with 8 doesn't get them very often.

Any flavour of Linux suits your need, Ubuntu is one of the biggest distro out there and should be the easiest to get help if you get stuck. There are server specific version of that, and many other distros too.


----------



## Paradigm84

^That's what I thought originally, but if I can't get it to show more than 8 then I probably wouldn't get many (or any) -bigdav WU's anyway (as you said). So I may aswell just keep folding on the standard client.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## arvidab

You can, and going with a VM running Linux should increase the PPD running just standard SMP too.

But, this is way







.


----------



## bluedevil

*
dhenzjhen has increased to 133 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 94 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 51 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 32 million points.
gboeds has increased to 16 million points.
johnfold4sci has increased to 16 million points.
Dramatize has increased to 10 million points.
kazenagi has increased to 7 million points.
kabj06 has increased to 3 million points.
ShtKck has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 252 million points.
OCNChimpin has increased to 181 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 98 million points.
K092084 has increased to 71 million points.
Gsa700 has increased to 29 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 25 million points.
Exidous has increased to 18 million points.
Community_Project has increased to 17 million points.
justadude_BlueCrew has increased to 14 million points.
anubis1127 has increased to 3 million points.
*


----------



## omega17

Haha, good job OCNChimpin.

Shame you're all too premature


----------



## Paradigm84

Some people could have started with -bigadv for OCNChimpin too early?


----------



## omega17

That's probably it; it doesn't make any difference really as long as they keep going during the Chimptastic Voyage!


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> ^That's what I thought originally, but if I can't get it to show more than 8 then I probably wouldn't get many (or any) -bigdav WU's anyway (as you said). So I may aswell just keep folding on the standard client.
> Thanks anyway.


I know this is off topic, but I just wanted to chime in...if you can run a VM, DIGI'S GUIDE gives step by step directions (with pics) for setting up Ubuntu, a core hack to make it look like your system has 12 cores, and the folding client. This is what I'm using on both my i5 and i7 systems to get 6903/6904 WUs. Check out the guide, it is very easy and works like a charm.


----------



## bluedevil

*dhenzjhen has increased to 133 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 94 million points.
johnfold4sci has increased to 16 million points.
Dramatize has increased to 10 million points.
kazenagi has increased to 7 million points.
kabj06 has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*bwhiten has increased to 46 million points.
mach1 has increased to 44 million points.
bfreddyberg has increased to 10 million points.
TheBlademaster01 has increased to 8 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 171 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 95 million points.
Klue22 has increased to 47 million points.
DonkeyPunch1514 has increased to 17 million points.
CPLMayo has increased to 14 million points.
headmixer is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Zaphodb2002 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Jeppzer

2500 WU's done.


----------



## csm725

Nothing for my 8 mil?
Gee thanks a lot.


----------



## Jeppzer

WEBOOT!! And congratulations csm.


----------



## csm725

Love you.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *Extreme_Newbie has increased to 171 million points.
> JoshHuman has increased to 95 million points.
> Klue22 has increased to 47 million points.
> DonkeyPunch1514 has increased to 17 million points.
> CPLMayo has increased to 14 million points.
> headmixer is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
> Zaphodb2002 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


Congrats to everyone, especially headmixer and Zaphodb2002, nice job on completing your first million!!! Welcome to the club!!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Nothing for my 8 mil?
> Gee thanks a lot.


I know... I was forgotten too.









However.. CONGRATZ on you 8 mil!









And well done to all listed


----------



## JoshHuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Nothing for my 8 mil?
> Gee thanks a lot.


I remember when 8mil was near the top 100...


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 254 million points.
OCNChimpin has increased to 182 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 134 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 43 million points.
csm725 has increased to 8 million points.
my94rt has increased to 7 million points.
glinux is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 183 million points.
WonderMutt has increased to 25 million points.
Vibe21 has increased to 12 million points.
loki_reborn has increased to 2 million points.
*


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 185 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 96 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 52 million points.
808MP5 has increased to 7 million points.
navynuke499 has increased to 2 million points.
PCModderMike has increased to 2 million points.
nawon72 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
*


----------



## omega17

Did Chimpin just do 2 million points in a *minute*?


----------



## tismon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *bwhiten has increased to 44 million points.
> stackcomputing.com has increased to 42 million points.
> arvidab has increased to 25 million points.
> Caleal has increased to 23 million points.
> crystalhand has increased to 22 million points.
> SweetAndLow has increased to 15 million points.
> tismon has increased to 10 million points.
> krisco65 has increased to 4 million points.*


Wait...when did that happen?
.
.
.
oh yeah, looks like on the 4th.








Well, that was my realistic goal. Anything from here is gravy.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Did Chimpin just do 2 million points in a *minute*?


No, just the way I did the update.


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 188 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 135 million points.
Gsa700 has increased to 30 million points.
Buckwheet has increased to 27 million points.
Born_From_A_Boom_Box has increased to 6 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 193 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 26 million points.
daikerjohn has increased to 16 million points.
decali has increased to 11 million points.
ToyGun is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Sethy666

How are people progressing their points... during the Chimp Challenge?









Just say'in....


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Did Chimpin just do 2 million points in a *minute*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, just the way I did the update.
Click to expand...

Do it again; it was awesome








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> How are people progressing their points... during the Chimp Challenge?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just say'in....


Because they suck, that's why


----------



## Jeppzer

Because I'm cool like that.

I just figured, work done right > competition. So I finished my wu before changing.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I just figured, work done right > competition. So I finished my wu before changing.


Incorrect; while switching mid-WU would have given no bonus points to OCNChimpin, it would have given something, and wouldn't have made the science any less useful.

Conclusion - Sweden is full of selfish people.


----------



## Jeppzer

And fish.


----------



## gr3nd3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> And fish.



YUM!


----------



## Jeppzer

You know, those are not sold in Sweden.


----------



## gr3nd3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> You know, those are not sold in Sweden.


Yes I know but they are my favorite candy and I just bought 2 pounds of them this week


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> You know, those are not sold in Sweden.


Yeah, aren't they free in Sweden because they are considered a national treasure!







Its like all Swedish Fish and banks there, right?









Go ahead, say it, "Stupid Americans."


----------



## Jeppzer

Banks?! Stop confusing us with those darn Swiss!


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Conclusion - Sweden is full of MOODY, DRUNK, IRISH people, because I invaded it and laid eggs.


Fixed.


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 193 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 26 million points.
daikerjohn has increased to 16 million points.
decali has increased to 11 million points.
ToyGun is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 188 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 135 million points.
Gsa700 has increased to 30 million points.
Buckwheet has increased to 27 million points.
Born_From_A_Boom_Box has increased to 6 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 202 million points.
OCNChimpin has increased to 197 million points
Headcase9 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 220 million points.
Atom has increased to 30 million points.
copenhagen269 has increased to 20 million points.
cwoliver has increased to 10 million points.
krisco65 has increased to 5 million points.
Pman1088 has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 214 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 53 million points.
Andy91947 has increased to 9 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 220 million points.
Atom has increased to 30 million points.
copenhagen269 has increased to 20 million points.
cwoliver has increased to 10 million points.
krisco65 has increased to 5 million points.
Pman1088 has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 214 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 53 million points.
Andy91947 has increased to 9 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 232 million points.
DonkeyPunch1514 has increased to 18 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 226 million points.
Strider_2001 has increased to 17 million points.
Beeiilll has increased to 11 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 239 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 246 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 33 million points.
Amang has increased to 22 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 252 million points.
Garvani has increased to 5 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 259 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 54 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 265 million points.
ALUCARDVPR has increased to 9 million points.
WallyR32bjs has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## Deeeebs

wow way outta whack!! Nice job BLUE!!


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> wow way outta whack!! Nice job BLUE!!


All I see is blue on that last page....


----------



## Sethy666

Congratz to everyone









Go go go OCNChimpin!


----------



## [March]

OCNChimpin FTW


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 277 million points.
OCNChimpin has increased to 272 million points.
Buckwheet has increased to 28 million points.
DonkeyPunch1514 has increased to 19 million points.
Hog1911 has increased to 9 million points.
NFSxperts has increased to 7 million points.
finalturismo is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Frank33

I know it's been told before but there still way too many person that haven't changed the key pass, thus working against us ... Thats pretty selfish


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frank33*
> 
> I know it's been told before but there still way too many person that haven't changed the key pass, thus working against us ... Thats pretty selfish


No joke, why are we still having people reach a million (or another million) durring the CC!!!


----------



## Paradigm84

My average PPD has gone up 10k during the CC, I have no idea why.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> My average PPD has gone up 10k during the CC, I have no idea why.


It's wizardry!


----------



## Paradigm84

I think I've pin pointed the reason why, can't believe I missed it, I'm such an idiot.

I turned the LED's on the fans on.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frank33*
> 
> I know it's been told before but there still way too many person that haven't changed the key pass, thus working against us ... Thats pretty selfish


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> No joke, why are we still having people reach a million (or another million) durring the CC!!!


Because they choose not too.

At the end of the day, its a personal choice whether we fold or not fold, whether we join the CC or not...

If people dont want to fold for a team during a CC, they should not be villified and demonised.

Just leave it and fold on.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Because they choose not too.
> At the end of the day, its a personal choice whether we fold or not fold, whether we join the CC or not...
> If people dont want to fold for a team during a CC, they should not be villified and demonised.
> Just leave it and fold on.


I understand, I'd just like to see OCN bring home the CC and the more people folding for OCN that are not folding for CC hurt us in 2 ways thanks to the scoring...First, we lose out on their points toward our point total for the CC and there is another scored catagory that is CC PPD vs site PPD and whatever points are folded for the site, but not for CC hurt OCNs CC scores. Currently we are winning in points but losing in the CC vs site PPD cat, which is enough to put us in 2nd place instead of first.

Sure, if they want to fold for themselves and be selfish about the points, they can do that, I won't say anything after this post about it, but if you are folding for OCN in the first place, you should step up to the CC.

And with that, I'm saying nothing further on the topic (regardless of how you feel like provoking me, I've said my piece and I'm done).


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I understand, I'd just like to see OCN bring home the CC and the more people folding for OCN that are not folding for CC hurt us in 2 ways thanks to the scoring...First, we lose out on their points toward our point total for the CC and there is another scored catagory that is CC PPD vs site PPD and whatever points are folded for the site, but not for CC hurt OCNs CC scores. Currently we are winning in points but losing in the CC vs site PPD cat, which is enough to put us in 2nd place instead of first.
> Sure, if they want to fold for themselves and be selfish about the points, they can do that, I won't say anything after this post about it, but if you are folding for OCN in the first place, you should step up to the CC.
> And with that, I'm saying nothing further on the topic (regardless of how you feel like provoking me, I've said my piece and I'm done).


Mutt, Im not provoking anyone, especally you.









I'd suggest that the people not foldling in the CC are well aware of their actions as we are are aware of the lost potiental of them not folding.

We would love to bring home the monkey this year but it does OCN or folding no good in the long run to tear each other apart.

Regardless of who they are folding for, they are still folding and that is good for 'the cause".

If OCN folders turn of each other, it may very well decimate that effort and we will have no chance of getting those people to ever fold in a CC again.


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 283 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 255 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 289 million points.
Slappa has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 295 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 34 million points.
onestack has increased to 8 million points.
yomama9388 has increased to 7 million points.
destron has increased to 2 million points.
bennyhaha812 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## juano

Three completely unprovoked updates at once!?!?!









Somebody get that man a senior editor badge!


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Three completely unprovoked updates at once!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody get that man a senior editor badge!


**smack**


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> **smack**


That will teach him









Congrats to all









Nice numbers for OCN


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 301 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 256 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 55 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 306 million points.
BOB850123 has increased to 37 million points.
wierdo124 has increased to 6 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 307 million points.
arvidab has increased to 26 million points.
Caz has increased to 2 million points.
Frank33 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## csm725

Grats arvinoob!


----------



## arvidab

Wayay!









Frank33, welcome to the club.


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 308 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 257 million points.
NorxMAL has increased to 15 million points.
Kaarix has increased to 4 million points.
Mellinth has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 309 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 97 million points.
decali has increased to 12 million points.
Irisservice has increased to 8 million points.
Jeff_Alberts is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Sethy666

Congratz to all


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 310 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 258 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 56 million points.
daikerjohn has increased to 17 million points.
LemonSlice has increased to 5 million points.
Blitz6804 has increased to 3 million points.
simplyorange has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 311 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 44 million points.
robbo2 has increased to 38 million points.
nitteo has increased to 35 million points.
G3RG has increased to 31 million points.
nole16k has increased to 2 million points.
rockosmodlife has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *OCNChimpin has increased to 310 million points.
> Blitz6804 has increased to 3 million points.
> *










BLITZ! What is this? I don't even...

Also, might be time for me to change back from the chimpin name now.


----------



## rockosmodlife

yay, dat 2 mil


----------



## juano

Gratz everyone!









I'll go ahead and single out blitz as well, because it's so cost effective to do so. I only have to say congratulations to him once every 3 -4 months and I'm in the good graces of a senior.


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 312 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 76 million points.
darksun20 has increased to 32 million points.
DonkeyPunch1514 has increased to 20 million points.
CTRLurself has increased to 17 million points.
kazenagi has increased to 8 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 313 million points.
JedixJarf has increased to 37 million points.
Buckwheet has increased to 29 million points.
K3VL4R is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## axipher

OCNChimpin still going up...


----------



## omega17

Haha nice job Chimp!


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 314 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 259 million points.
sstnt has increased to 44 million points.
Amang has increased to 23 million points.
omega17 has increased to 14 million points.
MRHANDS has increased to 6 million points.
jesusboots has increased to 4 million points.
oglommi is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Sethy666

Congratz to all


----------



## bluedevil

*JoshHuman has increased to 98 million points.
Kevdog has increased to 36 million points.
Born_From_A_Boom_Box has increased to 7 million points.*


----------



## Kevdog




----------



## Sethy666

On'ya Kev!


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *OCNChimpin has increased to 314 million points.
> Deeeebs has increased to 259 million points.
> sstnt has increased to 44 million points.
> Amang has increased to 23 million points.
> omega17 has increased to 14 million points.
> MRHANDS has increased to 6 million points.
> jesusboots has increased to 4 million points.
> oglommi is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


Welcome to the club, oglommi!!! And congrats to all the other folders!!! Nicely done, team OCN!!!


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 260 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 45 million points.
curve_in has increased to 25 million points.
crystalhand has increased to 24 million points.
Caleal has increased to 24 million points.
silvrr has increased to 14 million points.
aznchowboy650 has increased to 10 million points.
black06g85 has increased to 6 million points.
skinnysumo has increased to 4 million points.
tindadragon is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 315 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 57 million points.
hertz9753 has increased to 37 million points.
alawadhi3000 has increased to 18 million points.
CPLMayo has increased to 15 million points.*


----------



## WonderMutt

Lots of blue, I love it!!!

Welcome to the club, tindadragon!!!!


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 261 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 172 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 27 million points.
Rockhopper has increased to 23 million points.
jagz has increased to 10 million points.
kazenagi has increased to 9 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*dhenzjhen has increased to 136 million points.
WonderMutt has increased to 26 million points.
stren has increased to 25 million points.
decali has increased to 13 million points.
Pman1088 has increased to 4 million points.*


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *dhenzjhen has increased to 136 million points.
> WonderMutt has increased to 26 million points.
> stren has increased to 25 million points.
> decali has increased to 13 million points.
> Pman1088 has increased to 4 million points.*


Woot just in time for me to start doubling my output!


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 316 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 262 million points.
G3RG has increased to 32 million points.
ZDngrfld has increased to 9 million points.
aroc91 has increased to 7 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*arvidab has increased to 27 million points.
kubed_zero has increased to 26 million points.
DonkeyPunch1514 has increased to 21 million points.
brodieboy143 has increased to 7 million points.
enmariack has increased to 7 million points.
LemonSlice has increased to 6 million points.
mironccr345 has increased to 3 million points.
Outlawed is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*K092084 has increased to 72 million points.
stu. has increased to 32 million points.
Hacksword has increased to 9 million points.
CarFreak302 has increased to 3 million points.
asuperpower is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Sethy666

Congrats to all


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 263 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 100 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 35 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*BitPusher has increased to 58 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 46 million points.
Florida_Dan has increased to 13 million points.
TheBlademaster01 has increased to 9 million points.
vanilla_eitz has increased to 8 million points.
Seronelle has increased to 5 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 317 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 264 million points.
Buckwheet has increased to 30 million points.
daikerjohn has increased to 18 million points.
rokr has increased to 10 million points.
Mr.Zergling has increased to 7 million points.
JMattes has increased to 4 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Jeppzer has increased to 28 million points.
Strider_2001 has increased to 18 million points.
yannickhk has increased to 11 million points.
kazenagi has increased to 10 million points.
rmyers83 has increased to 5 million points.
Unitas99007 has increased to 5 million points.
k_delong31 has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## Sethy666

OCNChimpin still going









Congrats to all


----------



## bluedevil

*mklvotep has increased to 137 million points.
Digigami has increased to 54 million points.
bwhiten has increased to 47 million points.
MAD_JIHAD has increased to 29 million points.
krisco65 has increased to 6 million points.
silentbravo has increased to 6 million points.
Zhanger has increased to 6 million points.
Padishah is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 265 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 173 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 101 million points.
stren has increased to 26 million points.
Amang has increased to 24 million points.
decali has increased to 14 million points.
xTweetyBird has increased to 5 million points.
CloudX is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*dhenzjhen has increased to 137 million points.
DonkeyPunch1514 has increased to 22 million points.
FatalPerfection has increased to 7 million points.
SectorNine50 has increased to 4 million points.
4est has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 318 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 47 million points.
G3RG has increased to 33 million points.
pvt.joker has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## Jeppzer

Who the heck is still chimpin?


----------



## pvt.joker

yay 2 mil for me! had been watching my numbers slowly get there.. of course it helps that my work pc that i fold on.. i figured out that dell (in all their wisdom) had hyperthreading off in the bios for my precision workstation! so that added another 4 threads!


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 266 million points.
Jarble has increased to 35 million points.
crazyap7 has increased to 19 million points.
csm725 has increased to 9 million points.
jesusboots has increased to 5 million points.
Circuitfreak has increased to 3 million points.
imaweirdo159 has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## BWG

Good job guys!


----------



## bluedevil

*JoshHuman has increased to 102 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 59 million points.
rurushu has increased to 26 million points.
LemonSlice has increased to 7 million points.
ElementR has increased to 5 million points.
hatchet has increased to 4 million points.
P1LGR1M is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 267 million points.
johnfold4sci has increased to 17 million points.
PR-Imagery has increased to 8 million points.
Born_From_A_Boom_Box has increased to 8 million points.
dinkledork has increased to 6 million points.
SamuraiBatgirl has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 319 million points.
sstnt has increased to 45 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 36 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 29 million points.
CPLMayo has increased to 16 million points.
Cord78 is a new millionaire with 1 million points*


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## Cord78




----------



## Disturbed117

Good job guys.


----------



## csm725

Hey hey hey! csm at 9 mil!


----------



## bluedevil

*JoshHuman has increased to 103 million points.
jcharlesr75 has increased to 16 million points.
NorxMAL has increased to 16 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 268 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 48 million points.
arvidab has increased to 28 million points.
Rockhopper has increased to 24 million points.
kazenagi has increased to 11 million points.
ZDngrfld has increased to 10 million points.
phazer11 has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 269 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 138 million points.
robbo2 has increased to 39 million points.
G3RG has increased to 34 million points.
decali has increased to 15 million points.
CarlosSpiceyWeiner has increased to 11 million points.
Ishinomori has increased to 11 million points.
Hacksword has increased to 10 million points.
JFuss has increased to 8 million points.
repo_man has increased to 8 million points.
Uniwarking has increased to 3 million points.
OCNDisturbed117 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## WonderMutt

Lots of blue!!!! Nice job everyone!!


----------



## Hacksword

WOOHOO! 10 million for me


----------



## Diber

Grats Hack! Nice to see so many milestones from OCN!


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hacksword*
> 
> WOOHOO! 10 million for me


Grats! Now hurry and get back to the TC with that Q9550!


----------



## Disturbed117




----------



## bluedevil

*BitPusher has increased to 60 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 49 million points.
Amang has increased to 25 million points.
Cudaboy71 has increased to 8 million points.
Outlawed has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 321 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 272 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 105 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 99 million points.
K092084 has increased to 73 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 61 million points.
louze001 has increased to 56 million points.
Digigami has increased to 55 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 51 million points.
mach1 has increased to 45 million points.
BOB850123 has increased to 38 million points.
G3RG has increased to 36 million points.
stu. has increased to 33 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 30 million points.
arvidab has increased to 29 million points.
stren has increased to 27 million points.
WonderMutt has increased to 27 million points.
curve_in has increased to 26 million points.
daikerjohn has increased to 19 million points.
rctrucker has increased to 19 million points.
CTRLurself has increased to 18 million points.
behappy has increased to 18 million points.
Community_Project has increased to 18 million points.
decali has increased to 16 million points.
omega17 has increased to 15 million points.
Florida_Dan has increased to 14 million points.
Vibe21 has increased to 13 million points.
drew630 has increased to 13 million points.
kazenagi has increased to 12 million points.
sizzzle has increased to 11 million points.
blazed1 has increased to 11 million points.
LemonSlice has increased to 8 million points.
NFSxperts has increased to 8 million points.
anubis1127 has increased to 4 million points.
GHR180 has increased to 4 million points.
empnero has increased to 4 million points.
Go_Gators! has increased to 3 million points.
mott555 has increased to 3 million points.
bennyhaha812 has increased to 2 million points.
Oedipus is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Diber is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
braindeadmac is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Krahe is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## anubis1127

Ooo..that's quite the update! Congrats everyone!!


----------



## bluedevil

*dhenzjhen has increased to 139 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 37 million points.
StarYoshi has increased to 7 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*JoshHuman has increased to 106 million points.
jesusboots has increased to 6 million points.
BackwoodsNC has increased to 3 million points.
notyettoday has increased to 2 million points.
karmuhhhh is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## karmuhhhh

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karmuhhhh*
> 
> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


Congrats!


----------



## bluedevil

*Rockhopper has increased to 25 million points.
gboeds has increased to 17 million points.
Pman1088 has increased to 5 million points.
gelatin_factory has increased to 3 million points.
Jaygel is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 174 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 62 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 52 million points.
CHUNKYBOWSER has increased to 17 million points.
magenois has increased to 15 million points.
1337LutZ has increased to 14 million points.
Hacksword has increased to 11 million points.
MC-Sammer has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 322 million points.
sstnt has increased to 46 million points.
JedixJarf has increased to 38 million points.
G3RG has increased to 37 million points.
giganews35 has increased to 14 million points.
kazenagi has increased to 13 million points.
ElementR has increased to 6 million points.
vladsinger has increased to 5 million points.*


----------



## Jaygel

Congrats everyone! Yay for me being a Millionaire finally!!!


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 273 million points.
ZDngrfld has increased to 11 million points.
jagz has increased to 11 million points.
A_Blind_Man has increased to 3 million points.
oglommi has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*dhenzjhen has increased to 140 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 107 million points.
decali has increased to 17 million points.*


----------



## juano

Congratulations to the millionaires!
















I should be hitting 18 here in a few days.


----------



## Disturbed117

Congrats.


----------



## oglommi

Hooray 2mill points. Should I buy some prostitutes?


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oglommi*
> 
> Hooray 2mill points. Should I buy some prostitutes?


dooo eeeetttt!!!!


----------



## oglommi

Naaah, not fun enough to warrant the cost.


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 274 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 63 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 53 million points.
DonkeyPunch1514 has increased to 23 million points.
copenhagen269 has increased to 21 million points.
jcharlesr75 has increased to 17 million points.
TheBlademaster01 has increased to 10 million points.
LemonSlice has increased to 9 million points.
Sparhawk_55 has increased to 7 million points.
a_6_foot_rabbit is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*JoshHuman has increased to 108 million points.
Amang has increased to 26 million points.
Caleal has increased to 25 million points.
the_beast has increased to 11 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*arvidab has increased to 30 million points.
johnfold4sci has increased to 18 million points.
chewdude has increased to 14 million points.
csm725 has increased to 10 million points.
Frank33 has increased to 2 million points.
Jeff_Alberts has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 323 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 31 million points.
Strider_2001 has increased to 19 million points.
kazenagi has increased to 14 million points.
u3b3rg33k has increased to 6 million points.*


----------



## csm725

10 million, damn straight.


----------



## arvidab

Still trailing the blade, kick up your game csm!

Congrats to all the millionaires though!


----------



## Disturbed117

Congrats.


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 275 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 54 million points.
stu. has increased to 34 million points.
daikerjohn has increased to 20 million points.
vanilla_eitz has increased to 9 million points.
[ISM]-BlueDragon has increased to 5 million points.
hbruestle2 has increased to 4 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 276 million points.
G3RG has increased to 38 million points.
CTRLurself has increased to 19 million points.
decali has increased to 18 million points.
CarlosSpiceyWeiner has increased to 12 million points.
PR-Imagery has increased to 9 million points.
brodieboy143 has increased to 8 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 38 million points.
WonderMutt has increased to 28 million points.
kubed_zero has increased to 27 million points.
crystalhand has increased to 25 million points.
CPLMayo has increased to 17 million points.
omega17 has increased to 16 million points.
Heedehcheenuh has increased to 13 million points.
jesusboots has increased to 7 million points.
OCN_NvidiaStorm has increased to 5 million points.*


----------



## decali

Woohoo! Congrats all


----------



## Disturbed117

Congrats.


----------



## bluedevil

*dhenzjhen has increased to 141 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 110 million points.
mhwwdman has increased to 24 million points.
klaxian has increased to 23 million points.
JMattes has increased to 5 million points.
anubis1127 has increased to 5 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*OCNChimpin has increased to 324 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 277 million points.
stren has increased to 28 million points.
maartenventer is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Congrats to all the new and future millionaires. Been folding for a few yrs and hit 13 mil......gotta keep going and push till something gives out. Not bad for old equipment ....

Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## arvidab

Haha, the chimp is still going!


----------



## BOB850123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Haha, the chimp is still going!


Makes you wonder who is still folding under that name. lol


----------



## BWG

I wish I could find maartenventer so I could PM him and ask him to join TC


----------



## XPD541

10m points.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541*
> 
> 10m points.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541*
> 
> 10m points.


Overtook you.


----------



## bluedevil

*leekaiwei has increased to 4 million points.
glinux has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 278 million points.
Digigami has increased to 56 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 55 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 32 million points.
rurushu has increased to 27 million points.
NorxMAL has increased to 17 million points.
Hacksword has increased to 12 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*arvidab has increased to 31 million points.
kazenagi has increased to 15 million points.
just4funuk has increased to 14 million points.
LemonSlice has increased to 10 million points.
XPD541 has increased to 10 million points.
Erick_Silver has increased to 8 million points.
nz_nails has increased to 3 million points.
VoodooKnight has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 279 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 111 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 56 million points.
G3RG has increased to 39 million points.
decali has increased to 19 million points.
ZDngrfld has increased to 12 million points.
Rognin has increased to 9 million points.
Tuffarts has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## WonderMutt

Lots of blue, I love it!!!

Congrats, all!!!


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I wish I could find maartenventer so I could PM him and ask him to join TC


Is he on here? dat guy, after I passed him up, he's been nippin on my tail. either my nemesis or partner in crime


----------



## BWG




----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*


lol, just realized how dumb of a question that was.


----------



## bluedevil

*dhenzjhen has increased to 142 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 100 million points.
robbo2 has increased to 40 million points.
tq2353 has increased to 7 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*JoshHuman has increased to 112 million points.
sstnt has increased to 47 million points.
ElementR has increased to 7 million points.
Outlawed has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> arvidab has increased to 31 million points.
> kazenagi has increased to 15 million points.
> just4funuk has increased to 14 million points.
> LemonSlice has increased to 10 million points.
> XPD541 has increased to 10 million points.
> *Erick_Silver has increased to 8 million points.*
> nz_nails has increased to 3 million points.
> VoodooKnight has increased to 2 million points.


Oh yeah!


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Overtook you.


I will see you soon. You will never even know I was onto you, then you will just see me fly by you like you were standing still and I'll have to PM you with proof for you to know it happened.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131643

Do what you can in six months.


----------



## bluedevil

*Extreme_Newbie has increased to 175 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 64 million points*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 281 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 113 million points.
K092084 has increased to 74 million points.
bwhiten has increased to 48 million points.
mach1 has increased to 46 million points.
G3RG has increased to 40 million points.
X-Thumper-X has increased to 18 million points.
kazenagi has increased to 16 million points.
Ikem has increased to 5 million points.
RunsLikeADeere has increased to 4 million points.
pvt.joker has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 280 million points.
BOB850123 has increased to 39 million points.
Amang has increased to 27 million points.*


----------



## Disturbed117

Congrats.


----------



## bluedevil

*stackcomputing.com has increased to 57 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 39 million points.
stren has increased to 29 million points.
TheBlademaster01 has increased to 11 million points.
metalmayhem1 has increased to 2 million points.*


----------



## GREG MISO

I am gonna hit a million. just waiting for the credit. I am at 998,000 and i just comepleted an 2500pt wu. !million here i come.


----------



## Disturbed117

Congrats.


----------



## GREG MISO

I am officially a millionare.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

wear it proudly


----------



## msgclb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a 6 foot rabbit*
> 
> wear it proudly


Congratulations.









When I was much much younger I saw a very tall rabbit but only on a sign.









It was a Jackalope.
















While some think it was mythical, this sign advertised it lived out back of a tourist place on US 66 that sold gas and other items.
Unfortunately I never saw the real thing.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

a story to be told. lol.

donnie darko n' jackalopes, always make for interesting conversation


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 282 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 114 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 33 million points.
battlenut has increased to 7 million points.
faMine has increased to 2 million points.
Punceh is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*dhenzjhen has increased to 143 million points.
darksun20 has increased to 33 million points.
decali has increased to 20 million points.
Kaarix has increased to 5 million points.
bennyhaha812 has increased to 3 million points.
Diber has increased to 2 million points.
GregMiso is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*Deeeebs has increased to 283 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 101 million points.
daikerjohn has increased to 21 million points.
sid9671111 has increased to 19 million points.*


----------



## bluedevil

*stackcomputing.com has increased to 58 million points.
ZDngrfld has increased to 13 million points.
LemonSlice has increased to 11 million points.
cchun39 has increased to 6 million points.
Cord78 has increased to 2 million points.
shelter_ocn is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## shelter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GREG MISO*
> 
> I am officially a millionare.


Congratz!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> stackcomputing.com has increased to 58 million points.
> ZDngrfld has increased to 13 million points.
> LemonSlice has increased to 11 million points.
> cchun39 has increased to 6 million points.
> Cord78 has increased to 2 million points.
> *shelter_ocn is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


Me too!









Congratz to everyone else too.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Overtook you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will see you soon. You will never even know I was onto you, then you will just see me fly by you like you were standing still and I'll have to PM you with proof for you to know it happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131643
Click to expand...









^^Want!!
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GREG MISO*
> 
> I am officially a millionare.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shelter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GREG MISO*
> 
> I am officially a millionare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congratz!!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> stackcomputing.com has increased to 58 million points.
> ZDngrfld has increased to 13 million points.
> LemonSlice has increased to 11 million points.
> cchun39 has increased to 6 million points.
> Cord78 has increased to 2 million points.
> *shelter_ocn is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratz to everyone else too.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Congrats guys!!! Welcome to the club!!!


----------



## Roxborough

Should rename it to "Fillionaire".


----------



## rctrucker




----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxborough*
> 
> Should rename it to "Fillionaire".


All i can think of with that word is Nathan Fillion..


----------



## General121

I should start folding....Check out my sig rig.

When I told my father the idea/concept of Folding he as like "No." and then went on about not allowing other people the power and that its a loose connection to the outside world and insecure etc lol.


----------



## Disturbed117

Congrats.


----------



## Roxborough

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvt.joker*
> 
> All i can think of with that word is Nathan Fillion..


Exactly what I thought!!!!! Ahahahahah!


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> I should start folding


c'mon, all the cool kids are doin it!


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a 6 foot rabbit*
> 
> c'mon, all the cool kids are doin it!


And can has neat badgy and win prizes and and and... CURE DISEASES!!!

Also: OCN FTW!


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541*
> 
> And can has neat badgy and win prizes and and and... CURE DISEASES!!!
> Also: OCN FTW!


What he said


----------



## gboeds

blue must be on vacation....hope you're having fun!!!









Oops, that's what I get for living in the folding section, missed this:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1277183/staff-retirement-bluedevil/0_50#post_17631525

Will someone be taking over this thread?


----------



## arvidab

Aww.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

I was wondering what happened to the updates


----------



## derickwm

G3RG has increased to 43 million points.
daikerjohn has increased to 22 million points.
LemonSlice has increased to 13 million points.
Mr.Steve has increased to 9 million points.
*Bryst is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
LarsL is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*

Congrats to all!


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pvt.joker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Roxborough*
> 
> Should rename it to "Fillionaire".
> 
> 
> 
> All i can think of with that word is Nathan Fillion..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Roxborough*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pvt.joker*
> 
> All i can think of with that word is Nathan Fillion..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly what I thought!!!!! Ahahahahah!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Same here!! _*Firefly*_ FTW!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> I should start folding....Check out my sig rig.
> 
> When I told my father the idea/concept of Folding he as like "No." and then went on about not allowing other people the power and that its a loose connection to the outside world and insecure etc lol.


So because he fails to understand how it works you can't fold on what would be a dominating rig?? Has he known no one with cancer, alzheimer's, etc? That's how I break it down to people and I have managed to get both my mother and my wife's grandmother to let me fold on their computers. My wife's grandfather (who is the closest to a grandfather that I've ever had) is currently dying of lung and brain cancer, so it was an easy sell, but I'm just saying...

Also, it's not a "loose connection," it downloads a WU from *Stanford University* (after which it disconnects from the interent), processes it and uploads it back to *Stanford Univeristy*...safer than any web browsing you or he has ever done. No one has ever gotten a virus from a folding client.









OK, I'm done preaching. Sorry, this is just a subject that is _very_ close to my heart and I hate it when lack of understanding prevents someone from folding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> G3RG has increased to 43 million points.
> daikerjohn has increased to 22 million points.
> LemonSlice has increased to 13 million points.
> Mr.Steve has increased to 9 million points.
> *is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
> LarsL is a new millionaire with 1 million points.[/]
> 
> Congrats to all!*


Congrats all!!! And welcome to the club to both Bryst and LarsL!!!! Nicely done!!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> G3RG has increased to 43 million points.
> daikerjohn has increased to 22 million points.
> LemonSlice has increased to 13 million points.
> Mr.Steve has increased to 9 million points.
> *Bryst is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
> LarsL is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
> 
> Congrats to all!


I don't like the new style... You did that from your tablet didn't you...


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I don't like the new style... You did that from your tablet didn't you...


Why you no like?


----------



## derickwm

QQ moar pls.

and yes I did it from my phone...


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I don't like the new style... You did that from your tablet didn't you...
> 
> 
> 
> Why you no like?
Click to expand...

Using a font that doesn't look good at bigger sizes, no color, and the bolding just seems off from the rest...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> QQ moar pls.
> 
> and yes I did it from my phone...


It's sad that I know you so well...


----------



## derickwm

I figured if I don't do it right away and wait till I'm home, I'll just forget


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I don't like the new style... You did that from your tablet didn't you...
> 
> 
> 
> Why you no like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Using a font that doesn't look good at bigger sizes, no color, and the bolding just seems off from the rest...
Click to expand...

OK, I guess I can agree with all of those statements.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

as long as it gets done


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a 6 foot rabbit*
> 
> as long as it gets done


^^This!!

I could care less about the format as long as the folders are being recognized! I know it means a lot, especially to the new folders, to see their name posted up here. That first million, not to mention 5 and 10 are huge hurdles, and it is nice to be recognized!!

With that said, Derick, keep up the good work!!


----------



## Jeppzer

I'm 3 million points behind zodac right now.


----------



## arvidab

What an achievement!


----------



## BWG

I think it should be red.


----------



## derickwm

CPLMayo has increased to 18 million points.
ZDngrfld has increased to 14 million points.

Congrats all!


----------



## BWG




----------



## King Who Dat

King Who Dat has increased to 5 million points and is awaiting his personalized pm of congratulatory admiration from derick and greggers.










Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeppzer

I vote pink, with glitter. Let's show that pod that we've had a revolution.


----------



## derickwm

I left you out on purpose...









But really when did you hit 5 million? If it was more than 24 hours ago you might be in the "transition zone".

If so...

King Who Dat has increased to 5 million points.

Congrats to him









Pink & glittery can be arranged...


----------



## Jeppzer

Just around 5 hours until I get to be one of the new cool kids, on the cool list here.

Place in bed, reserved.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Just around 5 hours until I get to be one of the new cool kids, on the cool list here.
> Place in bed, reserved.


There is a list?


----------



## Jeppzer

There have been several blue ones in the past, now we're getting the new improved cool kids lists. You're only cool until the next one comes out with the new *******.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> There have been several blue ones in the past, now we're getting the new improved cool kids lists. You're only cool until the next one comes out with the new *******.


You just made me feel old. Trout slapping pm for you.


----------



## axipher

I think the updates should be in pink, and the higher the update, the more glitter...


----------



## BWG

Let's save that for Breast Cancer Awareness Month.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Let's save that for Breast Cancer Awareness Month.


And what color for Prostate Cancer Awareness Month?


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> And what color for Prostate Cancer Awareness Month?


Light blue/September


----------



## rctrucker

My 20 million got lost in the void that will now be known as the "transition zone". (q the twilight zone theme)


----------



## derickwm

For Jeppz;








Congrats all!


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You just made me feel old. Trout slapping pm for you.










Ah well, atleast I got feeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesh.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> For Jeppz;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats all!


And you forgot me, the irony.


----------



## derickwm

You weren't on the list











Congrats to him and all his feeesh!


----------



## Jeppzer

YAY! Awesome!


----------



## arvidab

iQuit!


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> iQuit!


Can I haz all your PPD? Ill pm my key!


----------



## derickwm

Congrats to all!









Also Jeppz your name showed up on this last update so it's just slow...


----------



## Jeppzer

The glitter! All that glitter! It's making my eyes sparkle!


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

its so beautiful


----------



## WonderMutt

I'm fairly sure my eyes just melted out of my head...

Too. Much. Glitter.


----------



## JoshHuman

^


----------



## csm725

What about my 11 mil


----------



## derickwm

Congrats all!


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I'm fairly sure my eyes just melted out of my head...
> 
> Too. Much. Glitter.


That's what's supposed to happen; your eyes just get in the way of your brain experiencing all that glitter!









Congrats all!


----------



## koxoxok

I don't get this. Can someone tell me what is this? And how I can be a ocn millionaire ?


----------



## derickwm

Do you fold?

This thread is for the OCN [email protected] team, once you fold a million points you are posted here


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Do you fold?
> 
> This thread is for the OCN [email protected] team, once you fold a million points you are posted here


And every million you post after that!









Too bad its all glittery and painful to look at now...


----------



## Lee17

I fold, I have 1 million point and I'm not here...


----------



## derickwm

When did you a million? There was a grey area between the transition of Bluedevil to myself.


----------



## Lee17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> When did you a million? There was a grey area between the transition of Bluedevil to myself.


Yep


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee17*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> When did you a million? There was a grey area between the transition of Bluedevil to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep
Click to expand...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1281196/lee17-is-a-new-millionaire

We like new millionaires


----------



## csm725

I demand special glitter. Come on derbear.


----------



## derickwm

Congrats all!


----------



## ElementR




----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Wow! Now that's an update.


----------



## BankaiKiller

nice art work!

congrats to all!


----------



## WonderMutt

Congrats all!!! I would congratulate you by name, but I can't read the names through all the glitter...

Not really, I just love giving derickvm a hard time!


----------



## derickwm

Congrats to all!*









*Except G3RG


----------



## G3RG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> *Except G3RG


Nou


----------



## shelter

Congratz to everyone! Need more glitter!


----------



## arvidab

I have no idea what this thread is about anymore, can't ready anything from the last couple of days...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> iQuit!
> 
> 
> 
> Can I haz all your PPD? Ill pm my key!
Click to expand...

Sure, I'll drop them off at your doorstep when I'm in the neighborhood.


----------



## derickwm




----------



## hertz9753

http://www.familylobby.com/ ???


----------



## derickwm




----------



## tuffarts

Double green glitter

my name in lights all over the world

best 15 min ever Andy Warhol


----------



## travesty

so much glitter.


----------



## gr3nd3l

Congrats to the glittery new millionaires


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

the new layout is stripper ex gf approved


----------



## derickwm

Good to know. Give her my numba.


----------



## derickwm

Congrats all!


----------



## Disturbed117

Congrats everyone.


----------



## mayford5

Just hit 2mil today while I was out. Wow it doesn't seem that I have been folding that long.


----------



## derickwm

Congrats all!


----------



## derickwm

Congrats all!


----------



## Diber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats all!


Congrats folks! Glad to see so much.... Tie-dye?


----------



## msgclb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats all!


You can't imagine what this does to someone coming off a LSD trip.


----------



## derickwm

Challenge accepted.


----------



## WonderMutt

I just rolled over 30 million this morning...I'm afraid to see what my update looks like.


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## oglommi

Oglommi, 3million points. Hooray hooray hooray!!!


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Congrats too all!


----------



## derickwm

Congrats all!


----------



## Jeppzer

Oooh the pink!


----------



## Deeeebs

getting soo close.... and totally skipping the 200 million badge...


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats all!


First off, congrats to all, I love seeing those huge updates!!!

Second...yep, my eyeballs just liquefied and spilled out of my head. Too. Much. Pink. Glitter.

{I'm typing this blind, liquefied eyeballs and all, so I hope its legible}


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> getting soo close.... and totally skipping the 200 million badge...


Deeeebs PM me back


----------



## General121

Might start folding as soon as tomorrow. Depends on when I get it all set up. Have to deal with Verizon -_- Why cant they just gie me a new modem please...its 10 years old for gods sake...


----------



## derickwm

Lol because ISP/Cell Phone companies are the most terrible people on the planet









Feel free to PM me with any questions you may or may not have







and thanks for joining us!


----------



## General121

Started Folding!









My rig did pass a 12 or so hour Prime 95 run and current temps are at 57-60 but should it be a problem running it like this? 24/7?

EDIT: It was rising and rising and rising and now my PPD has stayed at about 22k a day so far.

EDIT 2: How do you add the Folding thing to your profile?


----------



## Kevdog

Temps look good, here is a link to the folding thing http://www.overclock.net/t/1164344/apply-for-your-ocn-folding-postbit-here

Back on topic, I feel left out.....


----------



## derickwm

When did you hit 37mil?


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> Temps look good, here is a link to the folding thing http://www.overclock.net/t/1164344/apply-for-your-ocn-folding-postbit-here
> Back on topic, I feel left out.....


Thanks!

Do you guys use the Folding program from the Stanford page or FAH GPU Tracker V2?


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> When did you hit 37mil?


This morning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Thanks!
> Do you guys use the Folding program from the Stanford page or FAH GPU Tracker V2?


I like the tracker myself, unless you have an amd gpu


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


My name is missing a letter....









I love the glitter though.







Congrats everyone!


----------



## derickwm

Lol







sorry bud.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry bud.


Congrats all!!!

Slightly better, no glitter, so my eyes can re-solidify, but brain still hurts from all the pink.


----------



## Kevdog




----------



## derickwm




----------



## WarMacheen

Congrats all


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

just noticed I hit 3 mil this morning.... sparkles, kazoo's and confetti's ?


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a 6 foot rabbit*
> 
> just noticed I hit 3 mil this morning.... sparkles, kazoo's and confetti's ?


Don't know about all that, but I'll give you a "Congrats, rabbit!!!!!"


----------



## shelter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a 6 foot rabbit*
> 
> just noticed I hit 3 mil this morning.... sparkles, kazoo's and confetti's ?


Congratz rabbit!


----------



## pvt.joker

it seems i hit 4mil over the weekend.. you can skip the pink glittery stuff.. I'll just keep chuggin along..


----------



## Paradigm84

I was so close to 1 million at the start of June, then boom no internet on my desktop for 6 WEEKS, I'll see my name on here soon enough though.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I was so close to 1 million at the start of June, then boom no internet on my desktop for 6 WEEKS, I'll see my name on here soon enough though.


OUCH! That sucks. I havent been able to run my pc completely 24\7. Plus when I started i didnt think about the fact that this uses internet and I have a meh connection :X Only at 21k points atm -_-


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvt.joker*
> 
> it seems i hit 4mil over the weekend.. you can skip the pink glittery stuff.. I'll just keep chuggin along..


Nicely done, joker!


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

thanks, and keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## tuffarts

I'll just leave this here


----------



## shelter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffarts*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just leave this here


Congratz Tuffarts! I also hit 5 mil today...Looks like I am right near you in the rankings


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelter*
> 
> Congratz Tuffarts! I also hit 5 mil today...Looks like I am right near you in the rankings


wow shelter, 5 mil in less than a month?!

I'm seriously thinkin about a 4p, maybe next month.

congrats to all btw


----------



## derickwm

Unfortunately no more glitter for all people. Just special milestones, wouldn't want that poor family site to get overloaded and have to close. I just love it way too much









Deeeebs has increased to 302 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 301 million points.
*Deeeebs has increased to 300 million points.*
Deeeebs has increased to 299 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 147 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 125 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 124 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 123 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 107 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 77 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 66 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 65 million points.
bwhiten has increased to 49 million points.
G3RG has increased to 46 million points.
BOB850123 has increased to 42 million points.
robbo2 has increased to 42 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 42 million points.
stu. has increased to 37 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 37 million points.
arvidab has increased to 34 million points.
curve_in has increased to 28 million points.
rurushu has increased to 28 million points.
Caleal has increased to 27 million points.
*decali has increased to 25 million points.*
DonkeyPunch1514 has increased to 26 million points.
decali has increased to 26 million points.
daikerjohn has increased to 24 million points.
kazenagi has increased to 22 million points.
*Strider_2001 has increased to 20 million points.
johnfold4sci has increased to 20 million points.*
gboeds has increased to 19 million points.
omega17 has increased to 17 million points.
LemonSlice has increased to 15 million points.
1337LutZ has increased to 15 million points.
CarlosSpiceyWeiner has increased to 14 million points.
BWG has increased to 12 million points.
MAXX3.3_Esq has increased to 12 million points.
aznchowboy650 has increased to 11 million points.
Sparhawk_55 has increased to 8 million points.
u3b3rg33k has increased to 7 million points.
dinkledork has increased to 7 million points.
Diber has increased to 4 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 4 million points.
Flyingtoilet has increased to 4 million points.
Aqualoon has increased to 4 million points.
pvt.joker has increased to 4 million points.
nz_nails has increased to 4 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 3 million points.
a_6_foot_rabbit has increased to 3 million points.
notyettoday has increased to 3 million points.
george_orm has increased to 2 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 2 million points.
*Krusher33 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
HerkFE is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
majorhi is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
A14M3D is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
RedWabbit is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Fuganater is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*

Congrats to all! I want to have *all* your babies


----------



## jetpak12

I was wondering if this thread was still going to be used, or if we had gone back to individual threads, since I've seen a few pop up recently.








Congrats to everyone, especially the first-time millionaires!


----------



## derickwm

I've just been busy with work the past week or so and had some catching up to do









I make threads for special milestones


----------



## msgclb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> *HerkFE is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
> Congrats to all! I want to have *all* your babies


While I want to congratulate all of you for your new million I want to make a special shout out to
*HerkFE is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## WonderMutt

Wow, that is a HUGE update!!! Nicely done, all, and welcome to the club to all our new millionairs!!!! Go OCN!!!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Yay meee!








Quote:


> Fuganater is a new millionaire with 1 million points.


That was quick


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Congrats to all!















(small party to celebrate)


----------



## Cryptedvick

Finally managed to get to 2 million! Took me a while with my occasional folding


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*
> 
> Finally managed to get to 2 million! Took me a while with my occasional folding


Congrats, Crypt, nice perseverance!!


----------



## General121

If it says I have X amount of points, but I click on it, the certification says I have 0, What does that mean????


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> If it says I have X amount of points, but I click on it, the certification says I have 0, What does that mean????


Maybe certificates don't start till 50,000 points. I'm not completely sure.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Maybe certificates don't start till 50,000 points. I'm not completely sure.


Naw, cause it said the right amount of points a few times.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Maybe certificates don't start till 50,000 points. I'm not completely sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, cause it said the right amount of points a few times.
Click to expand...

Hmm, weird, might just need an update on the next stats update.


----------



## gr3nd3l

Finally started folding on my GPU and things are moving a little faster (when I am not gaming)


----------



## Diber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr3nd3l*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally started folding on my GPU and things are moving a little faster (when I am not gaming)


Grats!


----------



## derickwm

System was down...

Deeeebs has increased to 309 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 308 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 148 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 129 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 128 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 110 million points
Lutro0 has increased to 109 million points.
K092084 has increased to 76 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 69 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 68 million points.
BitPusher has increased to 66 million points.
louze001 has increased to 57 million points.
*sstnt has increased to 50 million points.*
G3RG has increased to 48 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 44 million points.
robbo2 has increased to 43 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 39 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 38 million points.
stu. has increased to 38 million points.
Gsa700 has increased to 32 million points.
Amang has increased to 31 million points.
WonderMutt has increased to 31 million points.
kubed_zero has increased to 29 million points.
decali has increased to 28 million points.
decali has increased to 27 million points.
crystalhand has increased to 26 million points.
*mhwwdman has increased to 25 million points.*
*daikerjohn has increased to 25 million points.*
kazenagi has increased to 24 million points.
derickwm has increased to 24 million points.
CTRLurself has increased to 22 million points.
CPLMayo has increased to 21 million points.
*CPLMayo has increased to 20 million points.*
*jcharlesr75 has increased to 20 million points.*
*crazyap7 has increased to 20 million points.*
NorxMAL has increased to 19 million points.
Community_Project has increased to 19 million points.
omega17 has increased to 18 million points.
ZDngrfld has increased to 17 million points.
chewdude has increased to 17 million points.
69BBNova has increased to 17 million points.
Florida_Dan has increased to 16 million points.
giganews35 has increased to 15 million points.
Alatar has increased to 14 million points.
blazed1 has increased to 14 million points.
jagz has increased to 13 million points.
ElementR has increased to 12 million points.
csm725 has increased to 12 million points.
TheBlademaster01 has increased to 12 million points.
ElementR has increased to 11 million points.
*jesusboots has increased to 10 million points.*
*PR-Imagery has increased to 10 million points.*
*brodieboy143 has increased to 10 million points.*
*NFSxperts has increased to 10 million points.*
anubis1127 has increased to 8 million points.
JMattes has increased to 8 million points.
aroc91 has increased to 8 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 8 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 7 million points.
black06g85 has increased to 7 million points.
krisco65 has increased to 7 million points.
hatchet has increased to 6 million points.
Escatore has increased to 6 million points.
shelter_ocn has increased to 6 million points.
*Tuffarts has increased to 5 million points.
Diber has increased to 5 million points.
VW_TDI_02 has increased to 5 million points.
Millillion has increased to 5 million points.*
VoodooKnight has increased to 4 million points.
Uniwarking has increased to 4 million points.
Cord78 has increased to 3 million points.
Hawk777th has increased to 3 million points.
xaviergzz has increased to 2 million points.
Fuganater has increased to 2 million points.
Bigmac575 has increased to 2 million points.
gr3nd3l has increased to 2 million points.
Cryptedvick has increased to 2 million points.
*Reglar is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
McPaste is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
XENOFOLD is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
johnottawa252 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
ROFLcopterRex is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
AgentHydra is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Anonymous is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
mica3speedy is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
*
Congrats to all!


----------



## dhenzjhen

Yeah boy!!


----------



## axipher

The glitter, it's lacking.


----------



## derickwm

First you complain about glitter, then you complain about a lack there of? K.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> First you complain about glitter, then you complain about a lack there of? K.


I pushed for the glitter... I wanted it...


----------



## derickwm

There's plenty of glitter in all the threads I know you love


----------



## General121

Hey guys, any of y'all know about folding on 6xx series GPUs? Got an ASUS 670 TOP that is untapped...And what program should I use for CPU folding? Im currently just using the one on the stanford folding webpage.


----------



## aroc91

Sweet. Well on my way to 10 mil.


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Congrats to all!


----------



## derickwm

daikerjohn has increased to 26 million points.
LemonSlice has increased to 16 million points.
SamuraiBatgirl has increased to 3 million points.
Jimbo762 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.

Congrats all


----------



## Paradigm84

I'll be in the millionaire club tomorrow.









Only 7 weeks behind schedule.... stupid moving house.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'll be in the millionaire club tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 7 weeks behind schedule.... stupid moving house.


I'll be on the list tomorrow! I'm all pumped


----------



## derickwm

Hmm. We'll see


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hmm. We'll see


So mean!









I suffered through half a month of 7611's for that (12k PPD on a 4.7GHz i7-3770k)!


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> So mean!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suffered through half a month of 7611's for that (12k PPD on a 4.7GHz i7-3770k)!


We made it!









Anyone have problems with 7904s? It seems that they have not been sending when they are finished. Maybe its just me.


----------



## derickwm

Deeeebs has increased to 310 million points.
G3RG has increased to 49 million points.
kubed_zero has increased to 30 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 9 million points.
nikolauska has increased to 3 million points.
Jaygel has increased to 2 million points.
Yuppiexj has increased to 2 million points.
stolid has increased to 2 million points.
*yanks8981 is a new millionaire.
DaClownie is a new millionaire.
ThatOtherGuy is a new millionaire.*

Congrats to all!


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Deeeebs has increased to 310 million points.
> G3RG has increased to 49 million points.
> kubed_zero has increased to 30 million points.
> CompMaster has increased to 9 million points.
> nikolauska has increased to 3 million points.
> Jaygel has increased to 2 million points.
> Yuppiexj has increased to 2 million points.
> stolid has increased to 2 million points.
> *yanks8981 is a new millionaire.
> DaClownie is a new millionaire.
> ThatOtherGuy is a new millionaire.*
> 
> Congrats to all!


Just in case you guys missed it!


----------



## derickwm

Just in case YOU missed it


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Just in case YOU missed it


I'm so excited. Felt like it took forever


----------



## Paradigm84

With the time differences and the totals being posted once a day(?) I may actually be in the club tomorrow haha.


----------



## Deeeebs

Im loving these 8102 units...

669K ppd on one.... YUMMY!


----------



## N4villu5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> With the time differences and the totals being posted once a day(?) I may actually be in the club tomorrow haha.


Yep, I just now hit 1,000,000 so were in the same boat I think.


----------



## Paradigm84

Is there an identifier that will tell me if the WU I'm doing is -bigadv?, I've set up -bigadv but I don't know if it will just fold -bigadv now or fold normal units and then -bigadv when it is sent one.

Any help would be appreciated.









EDIT: Nevermind, need a better CPU before worrying about -bigadv.


----------



## derickwm

Deeeebs has increased to 311 million points.
Caleal has increased to 28 million points.
Tuffarts has increased to 6 million points.
Diber has increased to 6 million points.
imaweirdo159 has increased to 4 million points.


----------



## N4villu5

awwwe, you left me out


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> System was down...
> *
> Jeppzer has increased to 39 million points.
> Jeppzer has increased to 38 million points.
> *
> Congrats to all!


Twice in one update.. I feel like deeeebs.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Twice in one update.. I feel like deeeebs.












No-one can matching the folding of Deeeebs.









Except maybe Awachs.


----------



## Reglar

Newb question, how does, or when does, the folding badge appear on my posts?


----------



## Reglar

Sigh, apparently it appears on new posts









Ignore me.


----------



## Paradigm84

Yay I finally got my 1 million badge, despite it taking forever to update on the Stanford site.









Here's to the next 1 million.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yay I finally got my 1 million badge, despite it taking forever to update on the Stanford site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's to the next 1 million.


----------



## mica3speedy

It only took me 5 years to get there







.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

c'mon c'mon update


----------



## derickwm

Deeeebs has increased to 313 million points.
*G3RG has increased to 50 million points.*
Amang has increased to 32 million points.
MAD_JIHAD has increased to 31 million points.
DonkeyPunch1514 has increased to 27 million points.
johnfold4sci has increased to 21 million points.
Jamanious has increased to 11 million points.
*CompMaster has increased to 10 million points.*
valvehead has increased to 9 million points.
shelter_ocn has increased to 7 million points.
Kaarix has increased to 6 million points.
Garvani has increased to 6 million points.
*Paradigm84 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
todd_beedy is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## Paradigm84

Yay.









If Deeeebs stops folding right now I could catch him in about 22 years.


----------



## oglommi

yay 4 million points, how do I get badge?


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oglommi*
> 
> yay 4 million points, how do I get badge?


Congrats!

To get the post bit and badges, read this post for instructions.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oglommi*
> 
> yay 4 million points, how do I get badge?


how do you not already have one?

hey, I noticed I just passed you


----------



## langer1972

I get my first badge!!!!!


----------



## derickwm

Deeeebs has increased to 314 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 111 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 71 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 40 million points.
rurushu has increased to 29 million points.
ZDngrfld has increased to 18 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 11 million points.
Cudaboy71 has increased to 9 million points.
a_6_foot_rabbit has increased to 4 million points.
Outlawed has increased to 4 million points.
BackwoodsNC has increased to 4 million points.
glinux has increased to 3 million points.
Maskedman has increased to 2 million points.
rlangley643 is a new millionaire!

Congrats all


----------



## langer1972

Looks like you forgot one.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *langer1972*
> 
> Looks like you forgot one.


nope, he got me on the list.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *langer1972*
> 
> Looks like you forgot one.


You're right, it was me.


----------



## derickwm

Meh I forget no one.


----------



## oglommi

you forgot me


----------



## mica3speedy

how do we get a badge?


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mica3speedy*
> 
> how do we get a badge?


At 50K points, the folding icon appears in your posts and the thing on your page ( For lack of better terms XD) and you get a badge per MEEELION points (million) and for certain events.


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Meh I forget no one.


Ya you did!


----------



## oglommi

Hmmm


----------



## derickwm

JoshHuman has increased to 131 million points.
hertz9753 has increased to 39 million points.
decali has increased to 29 million points.
Rockhopper has increased to 28 million points.
daikerjohn has increased to 27 million points.
*klaxian has increased to 25 million points.*
CPLMayo has increased to 22 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 12 million points.
oglommi has increased to 4 million points.
Wheezo has increased to 2 million points.


----------



## Paradigm84

No Deeeebs in an update? What the eff?


----------



## derickwm

Deeeebs has increased to 315 million points.
G3RG has increased to 51 million points.
curve_in has increased to 29 million points.
Vibe21 has increased to 15 million points.

Congrats all!


----------



## Deeeebs

**** THIS IS A TEST OF THE EMERGENCY 300 MILLION POINT BADGE SYSTEM. I REPEAT THIS IS A TEST ****

Edit: Nope still broken...


----------



## derickwm

Deeeebs has increased to 316 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 132 million points.
stu. has increased to 39 million points.
LemonSlice has increased to 17 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 13 million points.
Hacksword has increased to 13 million points.
[ISM]-BlueDragon has increased to 6 million points.

Congrats all!


----------



## N4villu5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Meh I forget no one.


You definitely forgot me.


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N4villu5*
> 
> You definitely forgot me.


All that matters is that you know you got the points not someone that has to post.BTW keep going and remember it is no big deal that it gets posted because you know you did it.


----------



## HRawesome

EDIT: Fail..


----------



## derickwm

Deeeebs has increased to 318 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 317 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 133 million points.
K092084 has increased to 77 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 72 million points.
G3RG has increased to 52 million points.
arvidab has increased to 35 million points.
darksun20 has increased to 34 million points.
Gsa700 has increased to 33 million points.
kazenagi has increased to 25 million points.
gboeds has increased to 20 million points.
CarlosSpiceyWeiner has increased to 15 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 14 million points.
drew630 has increased to 14 million points.
bfreddyberg has increased to 12 million points.
anubis1127 has increased to 9 million points.
Malfunction14 has increased to 7 million points.
Unitas99007 has increased to 7 million points.
ShtKck has increased to 4 million points.
Ceadderman has increased to 3 million points.
Caz has increased to 3 million points.
Fuganater has increased to 3 million points.
MahtaReika has increased to 2 million points.
Wigger90 has increased to 2 million points.
krysto6 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
winterborn90 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
HRawesome is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
AcidExtraction is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Op125 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.

Congrats all!


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> CarlosSpiceyWeiner has increased to 15 million points.


----------



## Fuganater

Thanks


----------



## derickwm

You're just flying Fugy


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You're just flying Fugy


Especially now that a lot of guys can't do -bigadv anymore.


----------



## derickwm

I still can







if 8101s can even be counted as bigadv


----------



## arvidab

Sure it can.


----------



## pvt.joker

hmmmm.. no update yet?! (broke 5mil over the weekend)


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvt.joker*
> 
> hmmmm.. no update yet?! (broke 5mil over the weekend)


http://fah-web.stanford.edu/awards/cached-certs/cert.pvt.joker.5027302.jpg


----------



## tuffarts

I will just leave this here


----------



## derickwm

Deeeebs has increased to 322 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 321 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 320 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 319 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 150 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 134 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 112 million points.
Lstackcomputing.com has increased to 73 million points.
Desert_Rat has increased to 72 million points.
G3RG has increased to 53 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 45 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 41 million points.
Jarble has increased to 36 million points.
Amang has increased to 33 million points.
WonderMutt has increased to 32 million points.
decali has increased to 31 million points.
decali has increased to 30 million points.
daikerjohn has increased to 28 million points.
kazenagi has increased to 26 million points.
*derickwm has increased to 25 million points.
*CPLMayo has increased to 23 million points.
*NorxMAL has increased to 20 million points.
*LemonSlice has increased to 18 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 17 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 16 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 15 million points.
ElementR has increased to 13 million points.
brodieboy143 has increased to 11 million points.
my94rt has increased to 8 million points.
Tuffarts has increased to 7 million points.
*mironccr345 has increased to 5 million points.
pvt.joker has increased to 5 million points.
RunsLikeADeere has increased to 5 million points.
*Spaceblue has increased to 3 million points.
*Nissac is a new millionaire!
Valkeriefire is a new millionaire!*

Congrats all


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Deeeebs has increased to 322 million points.
> Deeeebs has increased to 321 million points.
> Deeeebs has increased to 320 million points.
> Deeeebs has increased to 319 million points.
> dhenzjhen has increased to 150 million points.
> JoshHuman has increased to 134 million points.
> Lutro0 has increased to 112 million points.
> Lstackcomputing.com has increased to 73 million points.
> Desert_Rat has increased to 72 million points.
> G3RG has increased to 53 million points.
> TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 45 million points.
> Jeppzer has increased to 41 million points.
> Jarble has increased to 36 million points.
> Amang has increased to 33 million points.
> WonderMutt has increased to 32 million points.
> decali has increased to 31 million points.
> decali has increased to 30 million points.
> daikerjohn has increased to 28 million points.
> kazenagi has increased to 26 million points.
> *derickwm has increased to 25 million points.
> *CPLMayo has increased to 23 million points.
> *NorxMAL has increased to 20 million points.
> *LemonSlice has increased to 18 million points.
> CompMaster has increased to 17 million points.
> CompMaster has increased to 16 million points.
> CompMaster has increased to 15 million points.
> ElementR has increased to 13 million points.
> brodieboy143 has increased to 11 million points.
> my94rt has increased to 8 million points.
> Tuffarts has increased to 7 million points.
> *mironccr345 has increased to 5 million points.
> pvt.joker has increased to 5 million points.
> RunsLikeADeere has increased to 5 million points.
> *Spaceblue has increased to 3 million points.
> *Nissac is a new millionaire!
> Valkeriefire is a new millionaire!*
> Congrats all


Nice one on the 25 million Derick.


----------



## BWG

Yeah Derick







That's huge!


----------



## derickwm

Thanks guys


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Congrats, All (including derick







).


----------



## derickwm

stackcomputing.com has increased to 74 million points.
*Exidous has increased to 20 million points.*
ZDngrfld has increased to 19 million points.
the_beast has increased to 12 million points.

Congrats all!


----------



## bwhiten

Bump for slacking Editors


----------



## Disturbed117

Congrats Everyone.


----------



## derickwm

Deeeebs has increased to 328 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 327 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 326 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 325 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 324 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 323 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 137 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 136 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 135 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 113 million points.
K092084 has increased to 78 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 78 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 77 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 76 million points.
*stackcomputing.com has increased to 75 million points.*
G3RG has increased to 55 million points.
G3RG has increased to 54 million points.
sstnt has increased to 51 million points.
*bwhiten has increased to 50 million points.*
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 46 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 42 million points.
Amang has increased to 34 million points.
decali has increased to 32 million points.
kubed_zero has increased to 31 million points.
Syrillians_Army has increased to 30 million points.
daikerjohn has increased to 29 million points.
Caleal has increased to 29 million points.
Rockhopper has increased to 29 million points.
kazenagi has increased to 28 million points.
derickwm has increased to 28 million points.
kazenagi has increased to 27 million points.
derickwm has increased to 27 million points.
derickwm has increased to 26 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 26 million points.
*CompMaster has increased to 25 million points.*
CPLMayo has increased to 24 million points.
CTRLurself has increased to 23 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 23 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 22 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 21 million points.
NorxMAL has increased to 21 million points.
crazyap7 has increased to 21 million points.
*Exidous has increased to 20 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 20 million points.*
CompMaster has increased to 19 million points.
LemonSlice has increased to 19 million points.
Florida_Dan has increased to 17 million points.
hewdude has increased to 18 million points.
blazed1 has increased to 15 million points.
justadude_BlueCrew has increased to 15 million points.
jagz has increased to 14 million points.
TheBlademaster01 has increased to 13 million points.
Agent_kenshin has increased to 13 million points.
aznchowboy650 has increased to 12 million points.
Dramatize has increased to 12 million points.
the_beast has increased to 12 million points.
NFSxperts has increased to 11 million points.
Rognin has increased to 11 million points.
Bal3Wolf has increased to 9 million points.
shelter_ocn has increased to 9 million points.
shelter_ocn has increased to 8 million points.
battlenut has increased to 8 million points.
hatchet has increased to 7 million points.
Diber has increased to 7 million points.
silentbravo has increased to 7 million points.
*Tuthsok has increased to 5 million points.*
Fuganater has increased to 4 million points.
Cord78 has increased to 4 million points.
zerodameaon has increased to 3 million points.
Johny24 has increased to 2 million points.
Reglar has increased to 2 million points.
JPigg has increased to 2 million points.
row has increased to 2 million points.
King8654 has increased to 2 million points.
*rrims is a new millionaire.
simonfredette is a new millionaire.
47_Knucklehead is a new millionaire.*

Congrats all


----------



## Disturbed117

Good thing them are not sparkly


----------



## Fuganater




----------



## derickwm

G3RG has increased to 56 million points.
daikerjohn has increased to 30 million points.
1337LutZ has increased to 16 million points.
*mxfreek09 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Mindracer is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Strobe is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*

Congrats all!


----------



## General121

You still forgot disturbed117.


----------



## derickwm

Deeeebs has increased to 329 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 138 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 27 million points.
jcharlesr75 has increased to 21 million points.
Heedehcheenuh has increased to 14 million points.
JFuss has increased to 9 million points.
gelatin_factory has increased to 4 million points.
notyettoday has increased to 4 million points.
*labnjab is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*

Congrats all!


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> *rrims is a new millionaire.*


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Congo Ratz all.


----------



## labnjab

Thank you. Yay, finally made it. Gonna have a dedi going soon along with my main rig so 2 million should be in another 2 weeks if all goes well


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> You still forgot disturbed117.


Nah, I hit my million some time back.


----------



## derickwm

Lutro0 has increased to 114 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 47 million points.
decali has increased to 33 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 28 million points.
*ZDngrfld has increased to 20 million points.*
brodieboy143 has increased to 12 million points.
*VFX_A4 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Polyspecific is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Nah, I hit my million some time back.


Yeah. I actually hadnt considered that until the second before I read this. /fail


----------



## BWG

No one ever thanked congratulated me for hitting a million so I'm now on strike.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> No one ever thanked congratulated me for hitting a million so I'm now on strike.


Congrats BWG!









http://fah-web.stanford.edu/awards/cached-certs/cert.BWG.12268879.jpg


----------



## Disturbed117

Congrats BWG!


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> No one ever thanked congratulated me for hitting a million so I'm now on strike.


This seems to be a common issue with you...


----------



## msgclb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> No one ever thanked congratulated me for hitting a million so I'm now on strike.


Congratulations BWG!


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> No one ever thanked congratulated me for hitting a million so I'm now on strike.


Thank you and congratulations!


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> *labnjab is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
> 
> Congrats all!


Way to go, mate!

And gongratz to all others too.


----------



## derickwm

Deeeebs has increased to 330 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 29 million points.
Ishinomori has increased to 13 million points.
JMattes has increased to 9 million points.
Tuffarts has increased to 8 million points.
*a_6_foot_rabbit has increased to 5 million points.
Fuganater has increased to 5 million points.*
VincentJ has increased to 4 million points.
VFX_A4 has increased to 2 million points.
*Scorpion49 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
ehazel is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Noxialis is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*

Congrats all!


----------



## Disturbed117

Grats Everyone.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> VFX_A4 has increased to 2 million points.


Check this guy out...
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=604540

He just started on our team, but certainly has a few 4p's up his sleeve


----------



## derickwm




----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Deeeebs has increased to 330 million points.
> CompMaster has increased to 29 million points.
> Ishinomori has increased to 13 million points.
> JMattes has increased to 9 million points.
> Tuffarts has increased to 8 million points.
> *a_6_foot_rabbit has increased to 5 million points.
> Fuganater has increased to 5 million points.*
> VincentJ has increased to 4 million points.
> VFX_A4 has increased to 2 million points.
> *Scorpion49 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
> ehazel is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
> Noxialis is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
> Congrats all!


well, the inevitable happened, well played fug, well played.

thunder stealer you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


ruh roh, dericks in wub... again...


----------



## derickwm

I'm easy to please.

Deeeebs has increased to 331 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 178 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 79 million points.
derickwm has increased to 29 million points.
crystalhand has increased to 27 million points.
*LemonSlice has increased to 20 million points.*
rmyers83 has increased to 6 million points.

Congrats all!


----------



## Scorpion49

Thanks! I love the fact that I did ~100 WU on this name and got to like 400k, and then I started my 2P rig and got another 600k in 2 WU.


----------



## VincentJ

On the way to 5mil! I need to up my clocks some more!


----------



## shelter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> Check this guy out...
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=604540
> He just started on our team, but certainly has a few 4p's up his sleeve


Yeah who is this guy? He showed up on my threats list when the Foldathon started. Hmm.


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a 6 foot rabbit*
> 
> well, the inevitable happened, well played fug, well played.
> 
> thunder stealer you










I do what I can.


----------



## derickwm

JoshHuman has increased to 139 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 78 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 43 million points.
arvidab has increased to 36 million points.
WonderMutt has increased to 33 million points.
*CompMaster has increased to 30 million points.*
shelter_ocn has increased to 10 million points.
VisioDei has increased to 7 million points.
*d3viliz3d is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*

Congrats all!


----------



## shelter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> JoshHuman has increased to 139 million points.
> stackcomputing.com has increased to 78 million points.
> Jeppzer has increased to 43 million points.
> arvidab has increased to 36 million points.
> WonderMutt has increased to 33 million points.
> *CompMaster has increased to 30 million points.*
> shelter_ocn has increased to 10 million points.
> VisioDei has increased to 7 million points.
> *d3viliz3d is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
> Congrats all!


No bold for 10 million?







. Oh well congratz all...and go go CompMaster


----------



## VFX A4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelter*
> 
> Yeah who is this guy? He showed up on my threats list when the Foldathon started. Hmm.


Oh don't, mind me. I'm just a passerby.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VFX A4*
> 
> Oh don't, mind me. I'm just a passerby.


Thank you for stopping.


----------



## derickwm

Deeeebs has increased to 332 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 31 million points.
*CPLMayo has increased to 25 million points.*
Andy91947 has increased to 11 million points.
********* has increased to 4 million points.
VFX_A4 has increased to 3 million points.
Charlie-Ech has increased to 2 million points.
*klewlis1 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*

Congrats all









My apologies Shelter


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Deeeebs has increased to 332 million points.
> CompMaster has increased to 31 million points.
> *CPLMayo has increased to 25 million points.*
> Andy91947 has increased to 11 million points.
> ********* has increased to 4 million points.
> VFX_A4 has increased to 3 million points.
> Charlie-Ech has increased to 2 million points.
> *klewlis1 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
> 
> Congrats all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies Shelter


I liked your old avatar better :/


----------



## derickwm

Lights got married and was becoming too mainstream.


----------



## derickwm

dhenzjhen has increased to 151 million points.
G3RG has increased to 57 million points.
daikerjohn has increased to 31 million points.
rurushu has increased to 30 million points.
just4funuk has increased to 15 million points.
benpack101 has increased to 6 million points.
VFX_A4 has increased to 4 million points.
*JA_SB_E is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
zzzzzzzzzz0 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*

Congrats all!


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Congrats too all! Welcome all new millionaires!


----------



## derickwm

TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 48 million points.
BOB850123 has increased to 44 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 33 million points.
*VoodooKnight has increased to 5 million points.*

Congrats all


----------



## compmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelter*
> 
> No bold for 10 million?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Oh well congratz all...and go go CompMaster


Thanx


----------



## derickwm

Deeeebs has increased to 334 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 333 million points.
OCNChimpin has increased to 326 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 140 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 79 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 49 million points.
*hertz9753 has increased to 40 million points.*
arvidab has increased to 37 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 36 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 35 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 34 million points.
decali has increased to 34 million points.
MAD_JIHAD has increased to 32 million points.
*derickwm has increased to 30 million points.*
kazenagi has increased to 29 million points.
klaxian has increased to 26 million points.
mhwwdman has increased to 26 million points.
gboeds has increased to 21 million points.
Alatar has increased to 15 million points.
ElementR has increased to 14 million points.
yannickhk has increased to 13 million points.
*valvehead has increased to 10 million points.*
black06g85 has increased to 8 million points.
u3b3rg33k has increased to 8 million points.
VFX_A4 has increased to 6 million points.
*VFX_A4 has increased to 5 million points.
oglommi has increased to 5 million points.
empnero has increased to 5 million points.*
metalmayhem1 has increased to 3 million points.
*Austin is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Hazara is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
korruptive is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
*
Whoever the hell is still folding for OCNChimpin, stop it!









Congrats to all, and remember if you're not a millionaire, your momma doesn't love you









CompMaster and VFX_A4 if you ever need some *ahem* favours, all you have to do is say the word


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> *valvehead has increased to 10 million points.*












On to 20M!


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Deeeebs has increased to 334 million points.
> Deeeebs has increased to 333 million points.
> OCNChimpin has increased to 326 million points.
> JoshHuman has increased to 140 million points.
> stackcomputing.com has increased to 79 million points.
> TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 49 million points.
> *hertz9753 has increased to 40 million points.*
> arvidab has increased to 37 million points.
> CompMaster has increased to 36 million points.
> CompMaster has increased to 35 million points.
> CompMaster has increased to 34 million points.
> decali has increased to 34 million points.
> MAD_JIHAD has increased to 32 million points.
> *derickwm has increased to 30 million points.*
> kazenagi has increased to 29 million points.
> klaxian has increased to 26 million points.
> mhwwdman has increased to 26 million points.
> gboeds has increased to 21 million points.
> Alatar has increased to 15 million points.
> ElementR has increased to 14 million points.
> yannickhk has increased to 13 million points.
> *valvehead has increased to 10 million points.*
> black06g85 has increased to 8 million points.
> u3b3rg33k has increased to 8 million points.
> VFX_A4 has increased to 6 million points.
> *VFX_A4 has increased to 5 million points.
> oglommi has increased to 5 million points.
> empnero has increased to 5 million points.*
> metalmayhem1 has increased to 3 million points.
> *Austin is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
> Hazara is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
> korruptive is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
> *
> Whoever the hell is still folding for OCNChimpin, stop it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to all, and remember if you're not a millionaire, your momma doesn't love you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CompMaster and VFX_A4 if you ever need some *ahem* favours, all you have to do is say the word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not sure if you are allowed to talk like that... I never gave you permission!


----------



## juano

Yea Deeeebs is apparently old hat now.


----------



## derickwm

Shush you! You already got your favours


----------



## hertz9753

Still hanging in there.


----------



## hazara

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hazara is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
> [/B]
> Whoever the hell is still folding for OCNChimpin, stop it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to all, and remember if you're not a millionaire, your momma doesn't love you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CompMaster and VFX_A4 if you ever need some *ahem* favours, all you have to do is say the word


Woohoo I made it!

Hard to believe 5 years or so ago I was in the top 400


----------



## derickwm

You're a winner in my book for folding for 5 years


----------



## hazara

Over 2,000 WU's - doing it the hard way... but yeah - hopefully making a difference.


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Deeeebs has increased to 334 million points.
> Deeeebs has increased to 333 million points.
> OCNChimpin has increased to 326 million points.
> JoshHuman has increased to 140 million points.
> stackcomputing.com has increased to 79 million points.
> TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 49 million points.
> *hertz9753 has increased to 40 million points.*
> arvidab has increased to 37 million points.
> CompMaster has increased to 36 million points.
> CompMaster has increased to 35 million points.
> CompMaster has increased to 34 million points.
> decali has increased to 34 million points.
> MAD_JIHAD has increased to 32 million points.
> *derickwm has increased to 30 million points.*
> kazenagi has increased to 29 million points.
> klaxian has increased to 26 million points.
> mhwwdman has increased to 26 million points.
> gboeds has increased to 21 million points.
> Alatar has increased to 15 million points.
> ElementR has increased to 14 million points.
> yannickhk has increased to 13 million points.
> *valvehead has increased to 10 million points.*
> black06g85 has increased to 8 million points.
> u3b3rg33k has increased to 8 million points.
> VFX_A4 has increased to 6 million points.
> *VFX_A4 has increased to 5 million points.
> oglommi has increased to 5 million points.
> empnero has increased to 5 million points.*
> metalmayhem1 has increased to 3 million points.
> *Austin is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
> Hazara is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
> korruptive is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
> *
> Whoever the hell is still folding for OCNChimpin, stop it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to all, and remember if you're not a millionaire, your momma doesn't love you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CompMaster and VFX_A4 if you ever need some *ahem* favours, all you have to do is say the word


Guess I need to buy a 2p/4p to get a favor... Although the wife wouldn't be happy with either of those things lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazara*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hazara is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
> [/B]
> Whoever the hell is still folding for OCNChimpin, stop it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to all, and remember if you're not a millionaire, your momma doesn't love you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CompMaster and VFX_A4 if you ever need some *ahem* favours, all you have to do is say the word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo I made it!
> 
> Hard to believe 5 years or so ago I was in the top 400
Click to expand...

Thats a crapton of WUs for 1mil points. PS3?


----------



## derickwm

I have some chips for sale Fuga


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I have some chips for sale Fuga


Ha. That would make it a win/win for you then eh?









I do really want to buy one but money is just too tight right now to drop another $3K on a rig.


----------



## Alatar

My 15 million badge didn't get bugged

Great success!


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I have some chips for sale Fuga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha. That would make it a win/win for you then eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do really want to buy one but money is just too tight right now to drop another $3K on a rig.
Click to expand...

Yes, yes it would









$1350 for 4 6174s


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I have some chips for sale Fuga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha. That would make it a win/win for you then eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do really want to buy one but money is just too tight right now to drop another $3K on a rig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, yes it would
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1350 for 4 6174s
Click to expand...

I'll think about it.

+600 for the board
+100-200 for the RAM
+1K for WCing (Because I don't build air cooled rigs)


----------



## derickwm

WC'ing would probably cost $400, max.

Even though I love WC'ing, my Noctuas are dead silent and keep them sufficiently cool.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Deeeebs has increased to 334 million points.
> Deeeebs has increased to 333 million points.
> OCNChimpin has increased to 326 million points.
> JoshHuman has increased to 140 million points.
> stackcomputing.com has increased to 79 million points.
> TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 49 million points.
> *hertz9753 has increased to 40 million points.*
> arvidab has increased to 37 million points.
> CompMaster has increased to 36 million points.
> CompMaster has increased to 35 million points.
> CompMaster has increased to 34 million points.
> decali has increased to 34 million points.
> MAD_JIHAD has increased to 32 million points.
> *derickwm has increased to 30 million points.*
> kazenagi has increased to 29 million points.
> klaxian has increased to 26 million points.
> mhwwdman has increased to 26 million points.
> gboeds has increased to 21 million points.
> Alatar has increased to 15 million points.
> ElementR has increased to 14 million points.
> yannickhk has increased to 13 million points.
> *valvehead has increased to 10 million points.*
> black06g85 has increased to 8 million points.
> u3b3rg33k has increased to 8 million points.
> VFX_A4 has increased to 6 million points.
> *VFX_A4 has increased to 5 million points.
> oglommi has increased to 5 million points.
> empnero has increased to 5 million points.*
> metalmayhem1 has increased to 3 million points.
> *Austin is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
> Hazara is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
> korruptive is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
> *
> Whoever the hell is still folding for OCNChimpin, stop it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to all, and remember if you're not a millionaire, your momma doesn't love you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CompMaster and VFX_A4 if you ever need some *ahem* favours, all you have to do is say the word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I need to buy a 2p/4p to get a favor... Although the wife wouldn't be happy with either of those things lol
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hazara*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hazara is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
> [/B]
> Whoever the hell is still folding for OCNChimpin, stop it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to all, and remember if you're not a millionaire, your momma doesn't love you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CompMaster and VFX_A4 if you ever need some *ahem* favours, all you have to do is say the word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woohoo I made it!
> 
> Hard to believe 5 years or so ago I was in the top 400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a crapton of WUs for 1mil points. PS3?
Click to expand...

WUs used to give VERY LITTLE points. I have 300+ WUs from 2003 folded that don't add up over 3000 points. lol

I started folding in 2002 on an old AMD system


----------



## derickwm

Deeeebs has increased to 335 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 152 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 141 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 80 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 37 million points.
daikerjohn has increased to 32 million points.
LemonSlice has increased to 21 million points.
VFX_A4 has increased to 7 million points.
nole16k has increased to 3 million points.
47_Knucklehead has increased to 2 million points.
LoneWolf is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
ironsurvivor is a new millionaire with 1 million points.

Congrats all!


----------



## superericla

I should be reaching my first million points within the next few weeks.


----------



## hazara

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> ...Thats a crapton of WUs for 1mil points. PS3?


My first proper folder was my CeleronD - 2.66 that could do 4 in bursts... but was stable at IIRC 3.8 My folding partner had a PentiumD @ stock but she shuffled off the mortal coil after a year RIP. My points have been slow over the last 3 years until I just discovered SMP - previously I was running a single simulation on each core


----------



## derickwm

Deeeebs has increased to 337 million points.
Deeeebs has increased to 336 million points.
dhenzjhen has increased to 152 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 143 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 142 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 115 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 81 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 80 million points.
K092084 has increased to 79 million points.
*TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 50 million points.*
G3RG has increased to 58 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 44 million points.
arvidab has increased to 38 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 39 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 38 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 37 million points.
decali has increased to 35 million points.
daikerjohn has increased to 33 million points.
derickwm has increased to 32 million points.
derickwm has increased to 31 million points.
Caleal has increased to 30 million points.
kazenagi has increased to 30 million points.
Strider_2001 has increased to 21 million points.
*kremtok has increased to 20 million points.*
Rognin has increased to 12 million points.
shelter_ocn has increased to 11 million points.
VFX_A4 has increased to 8 million points.
onions has increased to 6 million points.
MahtaReika has increased to 3 million points.
4est has increased to 3 million points.
Casjo has increased to 3 million points.
nole16k has increased to 3 million points.
47_Knucklehead has increased to 2 million points.
CloudX has increased to 2 million points.
*cgull is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
ironsurvivor is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*

Congrats all!


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> *TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 50 million points.*
> 
> Congrats all!


What, no sparkles!?


----------



## cgull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Deeeebs has increased to 337 million points.
> Deeeebs has increased to 336 million points.
> dhenzjhen has increased to 152 million points.
> JoshHuman has increased to 143 million points.
> JoshHuman has increased to 142 million points.
> Lutro0 has increased to 115 million points.
> stackcomputing.com has increased to 81 million points.
> k4m1k4z3 has increased to 80 million points.
> K092084 has increased to 79 million points.
> *TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 50 million points.*
> G3RG has increased to 58 million points.
> Jeppzer has increased to 44 million points.
> arvidab has increased to 38 million points.
> CompMaster has increased to 39 million points.
> CompMaster has increased to 38 million points.
> CompMaster has increased to 37 million points.
> decali has increased to 35 million points.
> daikerjohn has increased to 33 million points.
> derickwm has increased to 32 million points.
> derickwm has increased to 31 million points.
> Caleal has increased to 30 million points.
> kazenagi has increased to 30 million points.
> Strider_2001 has increased to 21 million points.
> *kremtok has increased to 20 million points.*
> Rognin has increased to 12 million points.
> shelter_ocn has increased to 11 million points.
> VFX_A4 has increased to 8 million points.
> onions has increased to 6 million points.
> MahtaReika has increased to 3 million points.
> 4est has increased to 3 million points.
> Casjo has increased to 3 million points.
> nole16k has increased to 3 million points.
> 47_Knucklehead has increased to 2 million points.
> CloudX has increased to 2 million points.
> *cgull is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
> ironsurvivor is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*
> Congrats all!


Thanks kindly..only took me 6 mnths.. pretty stoked though..hopefully ,$$$ permitting i can upgrade to 2011 so i get the next milestone a lot quicker.
the numbers get addictive,but its all about the research so every little bit helps..
congrats everyone ,keep it up and maybe next year we will get the monkey


----------



## Kevdog

Yay For Me!!!! I have increased to 38 Million


----------



## General121

Has folding died down or just no mods updating?


----------



## pvt.joker

pretty sure just nobody keeping up with the updates..


----------



## derickwm

Oops...









"Updates: Coming to a theater near you"


----------



## dklic6

un millions pintz, finally.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvt.joker*
> 
> pretty sure just nobody keeping up with the updates..


^^
... This and This |
.......................,|
........................v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Oops...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Updates: Coming to a theater near you"


----------



## FedeVi

It took me a year but i finally reached 1 million points.


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedeVi*
> 
> It took me a year but i finally reached 1 million points.


Woohoo! Nice work, and congrats


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedeVi*
> 
> It took me a year but i finally reached 1 million points.


Excellent, another millionaire! Congrats!


----------



## LemonSlice

Forgive me for the one chance I have to be childish


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LemonSlice*
> 
> Forgive me for the one chance I have to be childish


Count me in for a chance to childish.







bump

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=hertz9753


----------



## derickwm

Holy crap Hertz you've folded for a lot of teams...

My sincere apologies to everyone, for lack of updates in this thread. I just haven't had the time and I know the longer I put this off the more time it'll take me to catch up.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Holy crap Hertz you've folded for a lot of teams...
> My sincere apologies to everyone, for lack of updates in this thread. I just haven't had the time and I know the longer I put this off the more time it'll take me to catch up.


When you update... Ask Msgclb from the 5 bits for advice. Give him a pm. Pretty sure he can help you.


----------



## Lee17

2 Million


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> My sincere apologies to everyone, for lack of updates in this thread. *I just haven't had the time* and I know the longer I put this off the more time it'll take me to catch up.


<---- Looks at the amount of posts in the lounge and says ....hmmm







...... and then says








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee17*
> 
> 2 Million


Nice job Lee17


----------



## BodenM

First milion points


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> First milion points


Congrats, BodenM!


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> First milion points


Congrats!!!!!


----------



## derickwm

Alright everyone....here goes nothing:

September 1:
Rockhopper has increased to 30 million points.
*Irisservice has increased to 10 million points.*
VFX_A4 has increased to 9 million points.
Mr.Zergling has increased to 8 million points.
*dallasathome is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*

September 2:

JoshHuman has increased to 144 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 82 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 51 million points.
NorxMAL has increased to 22 million points.
*VFX_A4 has increased to 10 million points.*
Erick_Silver has increased to 9 million points.
Kaarix has increased to 7 million points.
Scorpion49 has increased to 2 million points.

September 3:

stu. has increased to 40 million points.
daikerjohn has increased to 34 million points.
curve_in has increased to 30 million points.
LemonSlice has increased to 22 million points.
giganews35 has increased to 16 million points.
shelter_ocn has increased to 12 million points.
Tuffarts has increased to 9 million points.
OverK1LL has increased to 9 million points.
Born_From_A_Boom_Box has increased to 9 million points.
FastCR has increased to 4 million points.

September 4:

JoshHuman has increased to 145 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 81 million points.
louze001 has increased to 58 million points.
sid9671111 has increased to 20 million points.
VFX_A4 has increased to 12 million points.
sweffymo has increased to 12 million points.
ALUCARDVPR has increased to 11 million points.
simplyorange has increased to 4 million points.
Aestylis has increased to 3 million points.

September 5:

Deeeebs has increased to 338 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 116 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 84 million points.
mach1 has increased to 48 million points.
WallyR32bjs has increased to 4 million points.

September 6:

JoshHuman has increased to 146 million points.
G3RG has increased to 59 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 53 million points.
sstnt has increased to 52 million points.
decali has increased to 36 million points.
daikerjohn has increased to 35 million points.
silvrr has increased to 16 million points.
VFX_A4 has increased to 13 million points.
mironccr345 has increased to 6 million points.
pvt.joker has increased to 6 million points.
*ShtKck has increased to 5 million points.*
skrumzy is a new millionaire with 1 million points.

September 7:

Deeeebs has increased to 339 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 85 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 41 million points.
arvidab has increased to 39 million points.
jagz has increased to 15 million points.
VFX_A4 has increased to 14 million points.
Dramatize has increased to 13 million points.
shelter_ocn has increased to 13 million points.
morencyam has increased to 9 million points.
Ikem has increased to 6 million points.

September 8:

Deeeebs has increased to 340 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 45 million points.
Amang has increased to 35 million points.
LemonSlice has increased to 23 million points.
Vibe21 has increased to 16 million points.
TheBlademaster01 has increased to 14 million points.
navynuke499 has increased to 4 million points.
labnjab has increased to 2 million points.

September 9:

Deeeebs has increased to 341 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 147 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 86 million points.
G3RG has increased to 60 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 54 million points.
daikerjohn has increased to 36 million points.
VFX_A4 has increased to 15 million points.
MahtaReika has increased to 4 million points.
Reglar has increased to 3 million points.
*tycoonbob is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
superericla is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*

September 10:

Deeeebs has increased to 342 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 87 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 42 million points.
stren has increased to 31 million points.
CPLMayo has increased to 27 million points.
CTRLurself has increased to 24 million points.
Aku53 has increased to 17 million points.
*anubis1127 has increased to 10 million points.*
danielwiley has increased to 6 million points.
47_Knucklehead has increased to 3 million points.
stolid has increased to 3 million points.
Demented has increased to 3 million points.
xaviergzz has increased to 3 million points.
*Valgaur is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
[OCN]Buzzin92 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*

September 11:

Deeeebs has increased to 343 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 55 million points.
Kevdog has increased to 38 million points.
decali has increased to 37 million points.
daikerjohn has increased to 37 million points.
WonderMutt has increased to 34 million points.
NorxMAL has increased to 23 million points.
CarlosSpiceyWeiner has increased to 16 million points.
VFX_A4 has increased to 16 million points.
MAXX3.3_Esq has increased to 13 million points.
dinkledork has increased to 8 million points.
Wigger90 has increased to 3 million points.
HardheadedMurphy has increased to 2 million points.
*Samurai707 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*

September 12:

Extreme_Newbie has increased to 179 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 148 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 117 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 88 million points.
K092084 has increased to 80 million points.
darksun20 has increased to 35 million points.
VFX_A4 has increased to 17 million points.
ElementR has increased to 15 million points.
shelter_ocn has increased to 14 million points.
audioxbliss has increased to 12 million points.
NFSxperts has increased to 12 million points.
PCModderMike has increased to 3 million points.
William_Adam has increased to 2 million points.
*Nitrogannex is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
*_* is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*

September 13:

Deeeebs has increased to 344 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 89 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 56 million points.
VFX_A4 has increased to 18 million points.
Fuganater has increased to 6 million points.
*dklic6 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*

September 14:

Deeeebs has increased to 345 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 149 million points.
G3RG has increased to 61 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 43 million points.
daikerjohn has increased to 38 million points.
Amang has increased to 36 million points.
VFX_A4 has increased to 19 million points.
aznchowboy650 has increased to 13 million points.
Rognin has increased to 13 million points.
brodieboy143 has increased to 13 million points.
jesusboots has increased to 12 million points.
*notyettoday has increased to 5 million points.
imaweirdo159 has increased to 5 million points.
BackwoodsNC has increased to 5 million points.*
simonfredette has increased to 2 million points.
*FedeVi is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Khaled_G is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
*
September 15:

Deeeebs has increased to 346 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 90 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 57 million points.
hertz9753 has increased to 41 million points.
decali has increased to 38 million points.
[T]yphoon has increased to 20 million points.
scifiguy has increased to 11 million points.
Diber has increased to 8 million points.
VisioDei has increased to 8 million points.
VW_TDI_02 has increased to 6 million points.

September 16:

Deeeebs has increased to 347 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 150 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 91 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 46 million points.
Rockhopper has increased to 31 million points.
Caleal has increased to 31 million points.
VFX_A4 has increased to 20 million points.
blazed1 has increased to 16 million points.
drew630 has increased to 15 million points.
shelter_ocn has increased to 15 million points.
benpack101 has increased to 7 million points.

September 17:

Deeeebs has increased to 348 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 44 million points.
daikerjohn has increased to 39 million points.
Atom has increased to 33 million points.
mhwwdman has increased to 27 million points.
gboeds has increased to 22 million points.
johnfold4sci has increased to 22 million points.
VFX_A4 has increased to 21 million points.
StarYoshi has increased to 9 million points.
*MahtaReika has increased to 5 million points.*
DarkRyder has increased to 4 million points.
Op125 has increased to 2 million points.
Lee17 has increased to 2 million points.
*RussianHak is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*

September 18:

Lutro0 has increased to 118 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 92 million points.
G3RG has increased to 62 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 58 million points.
arvidab has increased to 40 million points.
Pccstudent has increased to 16 million points.
Jvalvehead has increased to 11 million points.
*Mattes has increased to 10 million points.*
aroc91 has increased to 9 million points.
langer1972 has increased to 2 million points.

September 19:

Deeeebs has increased to 349 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 151 million points.
Klue22 has increased to 49 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 46 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 45 million points.
LemonSlice has increased to 24 million points.
*Cord78 has increased to 5 million points.*
glinux has increased to 4 million points.
47_Knucklehead has increased to 4 million points.
*n3farious is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
BodenM is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*

September 20:

stackcomputing.com has increased to 93 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 59 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 47 million points.
daikerjohn has increased to 40 million points.
VFX_A4 has increased to 22 million points.
*Hli530 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*

Holy mother of god, I'm proud of you guys! Welcome to all the new millionaires!


----------



## msgclb

Thanks and if he could only speak he would say "*Castle* will be back with new episodes Monday Sept 24".


----------



## superericla




----------



## arvidab

No glitter and sparklies?
















to all the millions!


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

<best Crocodile Dundee voice>

"Now __thats__ an update!"


----------



## Paradigm84

Derick reported for excessive wall of text in post.









Also well done new millionaires, just stay back and don't get near 1.3 million though otherwise I'll feel bad.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Jeppzer has increased to 45 million points.
> Jeppzer has increased to 46 million points.


+47 million


----------



## Nemesis158

i broke 3mil last night


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

I just broke 61 million


----------



## labnjab

Congrats everyone.

I hit 3 mil just after the fat and should be at 4 mil in under 2 week (sooner if the darn wus start to improve)


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> Congrats everyone.
> I hit 3 mil just after the fat and should be at 4 mil in under 2 week (sooner if the darn wus start to improve)


I'm back into folding for more hours now, overtaken 27 people in 7 days, 16 of those in the past 24 hours.


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Cheers!


----------



## Checkered

i'll be at 1M very soon


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Checkered*
> 
> i'll be at 1M very soon


I see you cracked that 1 mil mark, nicely done, Checkered!!!!!


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Woooooo just broke past 1million


----------



## Wheezo

800,000+ points in a month, very nice. Keep up the good work. Big 'grats on your firs milli


----------



## Hackcremo

You guys were so fast..i cannot cope on..must had powerful hardware to folds..


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackcremo*
> 
> You guys were so fast..i cannot cope on..must had powerful hardware to folds..


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=547647

You?


----------



## j3st3r

Ugh I'm getting close to 1 mill. Will be sweet when I finally break it.


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j3st3r*
> 
> Ugh I'm getting close to 1 mill. Will be sweet when I finally break it.


First million is always the hardest =)

Keep it up


----------



## XPD541

....and then there is always the 10m mark. That was hard.


----------



## TinDaDragon

2 million for me


----------



## XPD541




----------



## She loved E

just hit my first mil


----------



## anubis1127

a milli, a milli, a milli, a milli, a milli


----------



## pcfoo

I'm past my 1M, and now working getting into the top 1000nd








Doesn't take much time once you have a modern desktop PC @ home (started with my laptops)...
Too little isk for dedicated folding rigs still, but you never know...


----------



## j3st3r

1 mill hit


----------



## anubis1127

Congrats


----------



## rrims

2 mil.


----------



## Hackcremo

Just 10m..i want more..


----------



## OCTDBADBRO

100,253,8357,111

Broke the 100 Million barrier last night xD


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCTDBADBRO*
> 
> 
> 100,253,8357,111
> 
> Broke the 100 Million barrier last night xD


Awesome!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCTDBADBRO*
> 
> 
> 100,253,8357,111
> 
> Broke the 100 Million barrier last night xD


That is some serious folding hardware.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCTDBADBRO*
> 
> 
> 100,253,8357,111
> 
> Broke the 100 Million barrier last night xD


Congrats.


----------



## Scorpion49

Dang, 100 million? Congrats! Thats some serious dedication right there. I was excited I'm edging closer to 3 million, just passed 2.9 million this morning. It doesn't help that my folding only machine has been down about 30 times in the past week, and finally the motherboard died last night.


----------



## superericla

I should hit 2 million within the next week and a half.


----------



## j3st3r

Nice good luck man!


----------



## slamanna212

aw yeah, Just hit 1 Million!


----------



## king8654

nice job, first million most exciting!


----------



## snipekill2445

I was reading on of the very fist posts, the bloke said "It's gonna take me forever reaching 5 Million"

So I looks at his points 2 years later... 40.... Million.... Points! Goodness.

Good job to all the Millionaires. Once I get my 3570K in 2 months or so I should really start getting my points up


----------



## Jeppzer

Sooo close to fifty!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Closing in on a million! Excited!


----------



## Scorpion49

I finally passed 3 million! I'm hoping to get up to 80k ppd once I get my 4th machine running with some hardware donated by a friend.


----------



## Anthony20022

Just passed the one million mark today!


----------



## She loved E

congrats!


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Congratz all.


----------



## Paradigm84

I should be at 2 million with in a few weeks if I keep getting these 20k point WU'S.









FOR SCIENCE!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Just got a $234 electric bill....say goodbye for folding this month....dang


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Just got a $234 electric bill....say goodbye for folding this month....dang


just fold the i5, the 580 is what will eat up all the power.

I have my i5 @ 4.8ghz and my i7 @ 4.4ghz, both folding 24/7, and barely notice about 10-15 bucks more a month difference.
When I run my 580's, that's when the bill looks nasty.
I now only fold the gpu's when my daily avg dips from gaming/working too much.









btw, 7 MIL COMIN RIGHT UP


----------



## derickwm

Someday I'll learn









September 21
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 180 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 94 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 48 million points.
arvidab has increased to 41 million points.
decali has increased to 39 million points.
klaxian has increased to 27 million points.
NorxMAL has increased to 24 million points.
shelter_ocn has increased to 16 million points.
RunsLikeADeere has increased to 6 million points.
*Sporadic_E is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
dtolios is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
*
September 22
Deeeebs has increased to 351 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 152 million points.
G3RG has increased to 63 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 60 million points.
sstnt has increased to 53 million points.
BOB850123 has increased to 45 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 49 million points.
VFX_A4 has increased to 23 million points.
Dramatize has increased to 14 million points.
Jeff_Alberts has increased to 4 million points.
TheGimpAddict has increased to 3 million points.

September 23
Deeeebs has increased to 352 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 95 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 51 million points.
*CompMaster has increased to 50 million points.*
Jeppzer has increased to 47 million points.
daikerjohn has increased to 41 million points.
Amang has increased to 37 million points.
WonderMutt has increased to 35 million points.
MAD_JIHAD has increased to 33 million points.
CPLMayo has increased to 28 million points.
VFX_A4 has increased to 24 million points.
ZDngrfld has increased to 22 million points.
$ilent has increased to 17 million points.
labnjab has increased to 3 million points.
*Gikmo12 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
*
September 24

Deeeebs has increased to 353 million points.
K092084 has increased to 81 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 53 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 52 million points.
jcharlesr75 has increased to 22 million points.
shelter_ocn has increased to 17 million points.
Nemesis158 has increased to 3 million points.

September 25
Deeeebs has increased to 354 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 153 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 119 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 96 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 61 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 55 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 54 million points.
*VFX_A4 has increased to 25 million points.
LemonSlice has increased to 25 million points.*
hatchet has increased to 8 million points.
MahtaReika has increased to 6 million points.
CloudX has increased to 3 million points.
HRawesome has increased to 2 million points.

September 26
Deeeebs has increased to 355 million points.
G3RG has increased to 64 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 56 million points.
decali has increased to 40 million points.
VFX_A4 has increased to 26 million points.
crazyap7 has increased to 22 million points.
Florida_Dan has increased to 18 million points.
jagz has increased to 16 million points.
*Hog1911 has increased to 10 million points.*
jellis142 has increased to 3 million points.
karmuhhhh has increased to 2 million points.

September 27
JoshHuman has increased to 154 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 97 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 57 million points.
stren has increased to 32 million points.
DonkeyPunch1514 has increased to 29 million points.
VFX_A4 has increased to 27 million points.
chewdude has increased to 19 million points.
*navynuke499 has increased to 5 million points.
47_Knucklehead has increased to 5 million points.*
HerkFE has increased to 2 million points.
McPaste has increased to 2 million points.
*Rawrasaur is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Checkered is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
*
September 28
Deeeebs has increased to 356 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 62 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 58 million points.
daikerjohn has increased to 42 million points.
rurushu has increased to 31 million points.
shelter_ocn has increased to 18 million points.
JA_SB_E has increased to 2 million points.
*Gnomepatrol is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
*
September 29
Deeeebs has increased to 357 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 155 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 60 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 59 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 48 million points.
Rockhopper has increased to 32 million points.
Andy91947 has increased to 12 million points.
King8654 has increased to 3 million points.
tindadragon has increased to 2 million points.

September 30
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 181 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 98 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 61 million points.
arvidab has increased to 42 million points.
Caleal has increased to 32 million points.
*NorxMAL has increased to 25 million points.
PKkawakitty is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
*
October 1
G3RG has increased to 65 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 62 million points.
daikerjohn has increased to 43 million points.
CPLMayo has increased to 29 million points.
VFX_A4 has increased to 28 million points.
1337LutZ has increased to 17 million points.
TheBlademaster01 has increased to 15 million points.
tismon has increased to 11 million points.
*Bal3Wolf has increased to 10 million points.*
Born_From_A_Boom_Box has increased to 10 million points.
TickTock99 has increased to 4 million points.
destron has increased to 3 million points.
joelmicks has increased to 3 million points.
*She_loved_E is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
*
October 2
decali has increased to 41 million points.
Atom has increased to 34 million points.
u3b3rg33k has increased to 9 million points.
MahtaReika has increased to 7 million points.
SamuraiBatgirl has increased to 4 million points.
A14M3D has increased to 2 million points.

October 3
Deeeebs has increased to 358 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 156 million points.
Lutro0 has increased to 120 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 99 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 64 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 64 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 63 million points.
mach1 has increased to 49 million points.
Amang has increased to 38 million points.
VFX_A4 has increased to 29 million points.
*CTRLurself has increased to 25 million points.
*shelter_ocn has increased to 19 million points.
Rognin has increased to 14 million points.
NFSxperts has increased to 13 million points.
waparson has increased to 9 million points.
benpack101 has increased to 8 million points.
Kaarix has increased to 8 million points.
Fuganater has increased to 7 million points.
pvt.joker has increased to 7 million points.
cchun39 has increased to 7 million points.
*Metaldude has increased to 5 million points.
Uniwarking has increased to 5 million points.
Nighthawkcb650 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
j3st3r[xeon] is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
*
October 4
Deeeebs has increased to 359 million points.
K092084 has increased to 82 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 65 million points.
daikerjohn has increased to 44 million points.
LemonSlice has increased to 27 million points.
X-Thumper-X has increased to 19 million points.
anubis1127 has increased to 11 million points.
47_Knucklehead has increased to 6 million points.
xaviergzz has increased to 4 million points.

October 5
Deeeebs has increased to 360 million points.
*stackcomputing.com has increased to 100 million points.
*CompMaster has increased to 66 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 65 million points.
decali has increased to 42 million points.
stu. has increased to 41 million points.
curve_in has increased to 31 million points.
VFX_A4 has increased to 30 million points.
tq2353 has increased to 8 million points.
rrims has increased to 2 million points.
*jason793 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
*
October 6
Deeeebs has increased to 361 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 157 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 67 million points.
Jeppzer has increased to 49 million points.
kazenagi has increased to 32 million points.
ZDngrfld has increased to 23 million points.
gboeds has increased to 23 million points.
Dramatize has increased to 15 million points.
*hbruestle2 has increased to 5 million points.
*LetzeProdukt has increased to 2 million points.

October 7
Deeeebs has increased to 362 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 101 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 69 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 68 million points.
daikerjohn has increased to 45 million points.
VFX_A4 has increased to 31 million points.
mhwwdman has increased to 28 million points.
CHUNKYBOWSER has increased to 18 million points.
aznchowboy650 has increased to 14 million points.
MC-Sammer has increased to 4 million points.
HardheadedMurphy has increased to 3 million points.
Jimbo762 has increased to 2 million points.
Marcus_Littlefair has increased to 2 million points.
colin_niloc has increased to 2 million points.
Padishah has increased to 2 million points.
bigred has increased to 2 million points.
*Fir3Chi3f is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
slamanna212 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
*
October 8
Deeeebs has increased to 363 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 70 million points.
decali has increased to 43 million points.
derickwm has increased to 34 million points.
crystalhand has increased to 28 million points.
CarlosSpiceyWeiner has increased to 17 million points.
scifiguy has increased to 12 million points.
valvehead has increased to 12 million points.
mironccr345 has increased to 7 million points.
ShtKck has increased to 6 million points.
xTweetyBird has increased to 6 million points.
*kabj06 has increased to 5 million points.
GHR180 has increased to 5 million points.
*Valgaur has increased to 2 million points.
*motomod is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Swag is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
*
October 9
Deeeebs has increased to 364 million points.
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 182 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 158 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 72 million points.
VFX_A4 has increased to 32 million points.
CPLMayo has increased to 30 million points.
giganews35 has increased to 17 million points.
*vanilla_eitz has increased to 10 million points.
*MahtaReika has increased to 8 million points.
notyettoday has increased to 6 million points.
labnjab has increased to 4 million points.
Op125 has increased to 3 million points.
*Morbeious is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
*
October 10
Deeeebs has increased to 365 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 102 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 74 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 73 million points.
sstnt has increased to 54 million points.
daikerjohn has increased to 46 million points.
Amang has increased to 39 million points.
WonderMutt has increased to 36 million points.
NorxMAL has increased to 26 million points.
brodieboy143 has increased to 14 million points.
OverK1LL has increased to 10 million points.
black06g85 has increased to 9 million points.
Scorpion49 has increased to 3 million points.

October 11
Lutro0 has increased to 121 million points.
*CompMaster has increased to 75 million points.
**Jeppzer has increased to 50 million points.
*decali has increased to 44 million points.
VFX_A4 has increased to 33 million points.
Rockhopper has increased to 33 million points.
kazenagi has increased to 33 million points.
LemonSlice has increased to 28 million points.
Stevenne has increased to 10 million points.
47_Knucklehead has increased to 7 million points.
*Majin_SSJ_Eric is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Biokinetica is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Anthony20022 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Crakatoah is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
*
October 12
Deeeebs has increased to 366 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 159 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 103 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 76 million points.
Vibe21 has increased to 17 million points.
Ishinomori has increased to 14 million points.
the_beast has increased to 13 million points.
axipher has increased to 3 million points.
*nexos is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
4thKor is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
*
October 13
Deeeebs has increased to 367 million points.
JoshHuman has increased to 160 million points.
k4m1k4z3 has increased to 82 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 77 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 78 million points.
louze001 has increased to 59 million points.
VFX_A4 has increased to 34 million points.
[T]yphoon has increased to 21 million points.
a_6_foot_rabbit has increased to 7 million points.
navynuke499 has increased to 6 million points.
CloudX has increased to 4 million points.
*seven10 is a new millionaire with 1 million points.
Shpongle is a new millionaire with 1 million points.*


----------



## derickwm

Deeeebs has increased to 368 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 79 million points.
decali has increased to 45 million points.
Caleal has increased to 33 million points.

Congrats all!


----------



## General121

Dangit i didnt get in before the update...My 1st million shall be recognized in two weeks!


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Jeppzer has increased to 47 million points.
> Jeppzer has increased to 48 million points.
> Jeppzer has increased to 49 million points.
> *Jeppzer has increased to 50 million points.*


----------



## derickwm

stackcomputing.com has increased to 104 million points.
hertz9753 has increased to 43 million points.
VFX_A4 has increased to 35 million points.
klaxian has increased to 28 million points.

Congrats all


----------



## derickwm

Deeeebs has increased to 369 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 80 million points.
daikerjohn has increased to 47 million points.
kazenagi has increased to 34 million points.

Congrats all


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Amazing. Keep up the great work !


----------



## Disturbed117

Congrats Everyone.


----------



## derickwm

JoshHuman has increased to 161 million points.
stackcomputing.com has increased to 104 million points.
CompMaster has increased to 81 million points.
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 66 million points.
hertz9753 has increased to 43 million points.
VFX_A4 has increased to 35 million points.
derickwm has increased to 35 million points.
DonkeyPunch1514 has increased to 30 million points.
klaxian has increased to 28 million points.
VisioDei has increased to 9 million points.
silentbravo has increased to 8 million points.
*Reglar has increased to 5 million points.*
LarsL has increased to 2 million points.

Congrats all


----------



## Donkey1514

I'm slowly catching up to derickwm...


----------



## Faster_is_better

Mmmmm 8 million points, snuck right up there.









This new 460 is doing some work


----------



## derickwm

Dealing with last day of work and driving massive amounts of miles, updates coming shortly


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Dealing with last day of work and driving massive amounts of miles, updates coming shortly


Did you deliberately post the same thing in here as in your build log?


----------



## staryoshi

I rolled over the 10,000,000 mark recently... that means it's time for Eggnam style!


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I rolled over the 10,000,000 mark recently... that means it's time for Eggnam style!


Congrats.


----------



## Paradigm84

I hit 2 million tomorrow, I expect big glittery pink writing Derick.


----------



## Erick Silver

I broke the 10 million mark today.....Christ I think its time to retire....Nah.


----------



## staryoshi

Well hi there, #2


----------



## Jeppzer

*cough cough*


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Been very quiet over here so I will mention that I just passed 75 Million.


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TooManyToys NotEnoughTime*
> 
> Been very quiet over here so I will mention that I just passed 75 Million.


Awesome







I'll be hitting 6 million in the next day or 2


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TooManyToys NotEnoughTime*
> 
> Been very quiet over here so I will mention that I just passed 75 Million.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be hitting 6 million in the next day or 2
Click to expand...

Congrats! Fold on, Team Vikings!


----------



## Deeeebs

Think I am going to stop when I hit 1 billion...


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> Think I am going to stop when I hit 1 billion...


Good! Then I might have a chance to catch you!


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TooManyToys NotEnoughTime*
> 
> Good! Then I might have a chance to catch you!


You still would have "NotEnoughTime" to catch meh!!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> Think I am going to stop when I hit 1 billion...


I can imagine a few people who would be interested in buying the hardware off you.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I can imagine a few people who would be interested in buying the hardware off you.


Two of these? HAHAHA I don't think the would be too interested.

http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/en/sm/WF05a/15351-15351-3328412-241644-4222584-4231377.html?dnr=1

Plus they wont be for sale.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I can imagine a few people who would be interested in buying the hardware off you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two of these? HAHAHA I don't think the would be too interested.
> 
> http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/en/sm/WF05a/15351-15351-3328412-241644-4222584-4231377.html?dnr=1
> 
> Plus they wont be for sale.
Click to expand...











You could host a beastly Minecraft server on them.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could host a beastly Minecraft server on them.


I was wanting to load some TESLA cards in them, but all the ones we have are passively cooled. That won't work.


----------



## Bloitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> I was wanting to load some TESLA cards in them, but all the ones we have are passively cooled. That won't work.


zipties + spare fans?


----------



## Deeeebs

Still would not work with the way the heatsinks are setup for passive cooled HP systems.

EDIT: I do have a Quadro 4000 I could throw in a unit and mess around with. Also have a Quadro 5000 sitting around somewhere.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could host a beastly Minecraft server on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wanting to load some TESLA cards in them, but all the ones we have are passively cooled. That won't work.
Click to expand...

What could you possibly need such huge computing power for?

Also Derick, I want my sparkly pink writing for reaching 2 million.


----------



## JorgyBaby

Wooooo, I got past the 1 million points mark the other day!


----------



## gboeds

new badge!









too bad CC badge still missing though,


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gboeds*
> 
> new badge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too bad CC badge still missing though,


Who cares about your CC badge... If anyone needs a new badge it's me... Why can't they just get minor bug fixes just taken care of. We have been on this new platform for how long now? SHEESH!


----------



## Jeppzer

They are spending their time and money on developing the mobile platform...


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> Who cares about your CC badge... If anyone needs a new badge it's me... Why can't they just get minor bug fixes just taken care of. We have been on this new platform for how long now? SHEESH!


Wow Deebs, you are in a BAD need of a badge update. Screw the CC badges, someone get this man a 300 million badge A-SAP!


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> Who cares about your CC badge... If anyone needs a new badge it's me... Why can't they just get minor bug fixes just taken care of. We have been on this new platform for how long now? SHEESH!


you are like y2k, Deeeebs, the system just doesn't GO that high....


----------



## age_ruler1

W0t! I just reached my first 1M points!


----------



## mica3speedy

nice







. I just hit 2M!


----------



## Kevdog

I just hit 39 Mill!!.... come on 40 mill!!!!...


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> I just hit 39 Mill!!.... come on 40 mill!!!!...


Congrats Kevdog, nicely done









just went past 6 mill myself


----------



## labnjab

Congrats kevdog. If i keep going at the rate im going ill hit 7 million tommorrow night







and i hope to hit 10 mil early December


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> I just hit 39 Mill!!.... come on 40 mill!!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Kevdog, nicely done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just went past 6 mill myself
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> Congrats kevdog. If i keep going at the rate im going ill hit 7 million tommorrow night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i hope to hit 10 mil early December


Thanks guys!







and GRATS to you also!!!


----------



## General121

Just got my 1st Million


----------



## FlyingNugget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Just got my 1st Million


Nice job! So did I.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingNugget*
> 
> Nice job! So did I.


Congrats


----------



## hermitmaster

First million! It only took 13 days!


----------



## Sethy666

This FFW (& Beta WUs) is a millionaire maker!


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> This FFW (& Beta WUs) is a millionaire maker!


Yeah buddy, got me a new badge at the bottom of my sig....


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> Yeah buddy, got me a new badge at the bottom of my sig....










Shiney









It looks good on you


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> Yeah buddy, got me a new badge at the bottom of my sig....


Congrats


----------



## flipmatthew

FIRST MILLION







!!!


----------



## arvidab

Congratulations all new and old millionaires!









Stepped over the 50mil mark during the FFW, and top 30 on OCN.


----------



## valvehead

I hit 15 million yesterday, and I just reached 1 million during the FFW!


----------



## anubis1127




----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> I hit 15 million yesterday, and I just reached 1 million during the FFW!


Congratz!


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Congrats, everyone!


----------



## General121

I think either they changed something of what WUs im receiving, or 670s got better, or something. I used to get 30-40K PPD, and thats what ill see when it starts, but when I check back in the morning I see 129K PPD!! :O


----------



## arvidab

8057? My 560Ti gets 178k on those btw.


----------



## gboeds

does anyone know what ppd a 560Ti clocked at 980 would get on a 8057?


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> 8057? My 560Ti gets 178k on those btw.


Maybe. Interesting. sadfaced again that Kepler doesnt fold well.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gboeds*
> 
> does anyone know what ppd a 560Ti clocked at 980 would get on a 8057?


I haven't got a clue.


----------



## XPD541

I can haz 11kk points finally!

Moar PPD needed.....


----------



## spice003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gboeds*
> 
> does anyone know what ppd a 560Ti clocked at 980 would get on a 8057?


why yes i do


----------



## Conspiracy

just finished my first million


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> just finished my first million


Congrats.


----------



## Deeeebs

400 million points badge working?

EDIT: Nope! Figures...


----------



## anubis1127




----------



## Legonut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> 400 million points badge working?
> EDIT: Nope! Figures...


But you only have 399,016,251 points.....


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

I'm thinking they ought to torture Deebs with making a 100m badge, a 250m badge, then 500m badge.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> I'm thinking they ought to torture Dee*ee*bs with making a 100m badge, a 250m badge, then 500m badge.


----------



## arvidab

Stop folding as a protest, until OCN gives you a new badge.


----------



## Majorhi

Woo who! 2 Miilion badge!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Stop folding as a protest, until OCN gives you a new badge.


Or move to the Boincing ranks,,, we have no badges or postbits. he will feel right at home


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> Woo who! 2 Miilion badge!


Gongratz, former Laundromatic champion!


----------



## crashnburn_819

Just hit my first million! I dedicate this to my mother who passed away in July this year. Here's to the future!


----------



## nova4005

Congratulations Crashnburn!







I just hit my first million this morning and it is great!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashnburn_819*
> 
> Just hit my first million! I dedicate this to my mother who passed away in July this year. Here's to the future!


Congratz on your first million... and many more to come.

Im sorry for your recent loss. Stay strong.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> I just hit my first million this morning and it is great!


Well done... keep it coming


----------



## Deeeebs

402 million and still busted badges...


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> 402 million and still busted badges...


I made you a present. Kinda got bored at lunch...


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> 402 million and still busted badges...












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> 402 million and still busted badges...
> 
> 
> 
> I made you a present. Kinda got bored at lunch...
Click to expand...


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> 402 million and still busted badges...


http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userstats

No respect.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Finally a new badge! 15 million.


----------



## XPD541

It will take me a while to catch 15 million points, but thats okay.







Moar Science!!!!


----------



## Sethy666

Congratz all!


----------



## MP-Canuck

I just hit a million points


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MP-Canuck*
> 
> I just hit a million points


Congratz!


----------



## superericla

I should get up to 3 million by the end of December.


----------



## Hackcremo

stuck at 10 million badge eventhought i'm at 11 million now..


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackcremo*
> 
> stuck at 10 million badge eventhought i'm at 11 million now..


You go by sets of 5 million now. Your next one is at 15.


----------



## gboeds

new badge!


----------



## Conspiracy

congrats on the new badges and milestones everyone


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gboeds*
> 
> new badge!


Right behind ya! I should have my 30mil badge either tonight or tomorrow morning


----------



## Rayce185

Woooo my first million


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> Woooo my first million


Nice! Congratulations! Hopefully many more will be in your future.


----------



## rockosmodlife

Woo! Just hit 3m


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockosmodlife*
> 
> Woo! Just hit 3m


Congrats. I am still working on the 15m spot.

`


----------



## king8654

oh ya 5 million


----------



## Disturbed117

Congrats everyone.


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

I hit a very big one last night: 100 Million


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TooManyToys NotEnoughTime*
> 
> I hit a very big one last night: 100 Million


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Congratz everyone!


----------



## king8654

100 million!! Congrats


----------



## mmonnin

Congrats!


----------



## Conspiracy

congrats everyone


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TooManyToys NotEnoughTime*
> 
> I hit a very big one last night: 100 Million


Way to go!


----------



## jetpuck73

Just hit 5m!!!


----------



## Sethy666

Well done and congratz all


----------



## Achpoques

Hit the million mark early this week. I stopped folding a while back when I had a spill on my GTX 570, thus killing it. Fortunately, I still had my GTX 260 from my old build.

For the future, I ordered two of the EVGA GTX 680 FTW+ (4GB) after getting a gift card from work. Can't wait to start folding with those things alongside my 3930K!

Here's to 5 million?


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Achpoques*
> 
> Hit the million mark early this week. I stopped folding a while back when I had a spill on my GTX 570, thus killing it. Fortunately, I still had my GTX 260 from my old build.
> For the future, I ordered two of the EVGA GTX 680 FTW+ (4GB) after getting a gift card from work. Can't wait to start folding with those things alongside my 3930K!
> Here's to 5 million?


Big grats to you on your first million. With hardware like yours, 5 million should only take a bit of time and some dedication. Keep it up!

Off Topic: I'm still working on my 3 mill milestone- taking a dogs age


----------



## Flying Toilet

I reached 5 million last night


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I got to 5 million a few days ago!


----------



## Sethy666

Congratz to all the new and not-so-new millionaires


----------



## Disturbed117

Congrats Everyone!


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Congrats to all the millionaires and Merry Christmas!


----------



## ASSSETS

GOT MY FIRST 1.000.000


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASSSETS*
> 
> GOT MY FIRST 1.000.000


Good for you! Hoping for many more for you









Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Legonut

ONE MILLION!!!11!!!
hope for even moar when my second 670 comes in


----------



## Wheezo

A Christmas million? That has to be a good omen









Congrats!


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Congratulations all.

I just broke 20 million while I was out visiting family over the weekend.


----------



## Legonut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> A Christmas million? That has to be a good omen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!


Yes I actually completed the WU at 11:57 on the 24th but it didn't get updated until 12AM.


----------



## mmonnin

2.3 mil so far and in another 2 days I'll have more points in about 6 weeks than my first 5-6 years of folding.


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats guys.









I don't care if some of you are not Millionaires! Updates are good.


----------



## raptor5150

Hit 1 mil today


----------



## mmonnin

Congrats raptor!


----------



## Disturbed117

Congrats everyone.


----------



## pvt.joker

sooo close to 10mil..







I can almost taste it!


----------



## Jeppzer

My name is in the picture!


----------



## hertz9753

1-10-13



Only the first 15 people listed in Aphabetetical order will see there milestones. This is not my thread, just trying to keep the thead alive.


----------



## nismo_usaf

Hellz ya, im on with the 700k milestone


----------



## pvt.joker

yay 10 million!


----------



## hertz9753

1-11-13



One more day.


----------



## king8654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> 1-11-13
> 
> 
> 
> One more day.


what is that ninja program your using there to look at stats?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *king8654*
> 
> what is that ninja program your using there to look at stats?


http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=fah&team=37726


----------



## CloudX

10 million!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX*
> 
> 10 million!


Congrats!


----------



## nismo_usaf

Woot broke 1 mill!!


----------



## mmonnin

Wooo grats!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismo_usaf*
> 
> Woot broke 1 mill!!


http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/awards/cached-certs/cert.nismo_USAF.1010245.jpg


----------



## nismo_usaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/awards/cached-certs/cert.nismo_USAF.1010245.jpg












THANKS!!!


----------



## Rognin

Yay, finally made top 100!!!!!


----------



## Nitrogannex

Is it weird that I read this thread from page 62 in order to find my name

Anyway, Congrats everyone, although at the rate i'm folding it should be a while before I'm back here hahaha


----------



## Faster_is_better

Ooh, I hit the 10 million mark some time ago, maybe a few weeks









Now if I can just keep these things steady..


----------



## msgclb

I have my own millionaire update.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> I have my own millionaire update.


Congrats! I owe you one of these.


----------



## XPD541

I want MORE SCIENCE!!!!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541*
> 
> I want MORE SCIENCE!!!!




This looks better. Congrats my friend.


----------



## hertz9753

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Stats

If you guys want to get your certificate, clck on donor stats on the link above and enter your user name. You can also check server status if you're having problems uploading or downloading wu's. on the same link.


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## arvidab




----------



## Jeppzer

You have too many rigs!


----------



## arvidab

Only got five running.


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*


Grats Arvi. That's a huge milestone!

Also the end of the badges if I'm correct. That's as high as they go isn't it?


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Grats Arvi. That's a huge milestone!
> 
> Also the end of the badges if I'm correct. That's as high as they go isn't it?


Yeah, Just ask Deeebs hahaha


----------



## Wheezo

Really should be adjusted for the small few who make it to that level.


----------



## juano

Congratulations to arvi and all the smaller (but no less important) millionaires.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Congratulations to arvi and all the smaller (but no less important) millionaires.


Thank you juano.









This thread is like the movie "The Postman" Some of us are just trying to keep it alive. Keep posting the new government will be here soon.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Thank you juano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is like the movie "The Postman" Some of us are just trying to keep it alive. Keep posting the new government will be here soon.


Yea I'm glad that it's limping along as well. I don't like to see it forgotten entirely as it was a few weeks ago either.


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

I need more cores--Arvidab is catching up!


----------



## Disturbed117

Congrats Everyone.


----------



## arvidab

Nice to see all millions!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Grats Arvi. That's a huge milestone!
> 
> Also the end of the badges if I'm correct. That's as high as they go isn't it?


Thanks!
Yea, might as well quit now...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Congratulations to arvi and all the smaller (but no less important) millionaires.


Thank you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TooManyToys NotEnoughTime*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need more cores--Arvidab is catching up!


Yes you do!








Yes I am.








Nicely done though.


----------



## langer1972

Congrats to everyone keep up the good work.


----------



## Anthony20022

Just hit 2 million points today!


----------



## ZDngrfld

New badge for me... I need more cores too!


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats guys.


----------



## rayzzr

Grats guys, I am getting close to 3 million myself!


----------



## Deeeebs

Getting closer to my stopping point...


----------



## Dorm Room Hero

Just rolled my first million earlier today! Thank you free college tuition for providing the electricity to push my rig


----------



## cam51037

I got trolled by FAH. I have 999854 points, lol. Next WU I'll break a million though! Excited for that!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> Getting closer to my stopping point...


Does that mean your quitting?

http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=Deeeebs

I meant to say congrats on 450,000,000 points.


----------



## cam51037

Yay! I hit 1 million points today! Took 3 months, but I'm glad I got here!


----------



## nismo_usaf

My PC has been folding non-stop since last Friday since being away from home. Hopefully the cat didn't mess anything up or the power going out haha.


----------



## neurotix

Just hit 3 million earlier.


----------



## anubis1127

Deeeebs has increased to 459 million
G3RG has increased to 70 million
JoshHuman has increased to 211 million
Extreme_Newbie has increased to 194 million
CompMaster has increased to 139 million
Lutro0 has increased to 133 million
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 127 million
arvidab has increased to 107 million
Jeppzer has increased to 67 million
AMD_sli_Guru has increased to 62 million
sstnt has increased to 59 million
hertz9753 has increased to 52 million
Amang has increased to 51 million
WonderMutt has increased to 50 million
ZDngrfld has increased to 40 million
NorxMAL has increased to 40 million
navynuke499 has increased to 30 million
[T]yphoon has increased to 25 million
kremtok has increased to 25 million
drew630 has increased to 19 million
PR-Imagery has increased to 12 million
Spaceblue has increased to 10 million
RunsLikeADeere has increased to 9 million
sunfish31831 has increased to 8 million
gamer_013 has increased to 7 million
MakoKid has increased to 7 million
Sporadic_E has increased to 7 million
oldsk00l90 has increased to 6 million
simonfredette has increased to 5 million
Takemikazuchi_Type-00Rhas increased to 5 million
todd_beedy has increased to 3 million
Rayzzr has increased to 3 million
Paradigm84 has increased to 3 million
Jerrari has increased to 3 million
mayford5 has increased to 3 million
bigred has increased to 3 million
LtDEAMON has increased to 2 million
vio2700k has increased to 1 million
BobBush has increased to 1 million
Renegadesl1 has increased to 1 million
BobsCooling has increased to 1 million
Tsukida_Eiko has increased to 1 million
Ergates has increased to 1 million
Goof245 has increased to 1 million
Hamy144 has increased to 1 million
raptor5150 has increased to 1 million
PaperClip has increased to 1 million

Congrats to all the new millionaires!

This thread hadn't been updated in a while, just wanted to give it a quick update, I know many people aren't on this update, and have been folding, and have passed milestones, but if I missed you, it's nothing personal, maybe you have a more significant milestone ahead.


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## juano

Congratulations to the millionaires
















And thank you for the update anubis, I think it's nice to show that the editors have not completely abandoned this thread.


----------



## kcuestag

w000t I just hit 13 million.


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Congratulations to the millionaires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thank you for the update anubis, I think it's nice to show that the editors have not completely abandoned this thread.


Congrats to everyone!

Anubis and I worked out a schedule to keep this thread updated as much as possible, he will update on Tuesday's and I'll update on Friday's. For those Folders whose milestones were never mentioned, we apologize.


----------



## pcfoo

Omg, the poor contributor with single digit achievements!


----------



## anubis1127

Recent milestones:

2013-02-03 kcuestag has increased to 13,000,000
2013-02-03 ColdFusionWi has increased to 14,000,000
2013-02-03 bigred has increased to 3,000,000
2013-02-03 glinux has increased to 8,000,000
2013-02-04 xTweetyBird has increased to 8,000,000
2013-02-04 4est has increased to 5,000,000
2013-02-04 Op125 has increased to 15,000,000
2013-02-04 dtolios has increased to 5,000,000
2013-02-04 Wheezo has increased to 3,000,000
2013-02-04 zerokool_3211 has increased to 1,000,000
2013-02-04 DarkSkyline16 has increased to 5,000,000
2013-02-04 urgrandpasdog has increased to 16,000,000
2013-02-05 giganews35 has increased to 25,000,000
2013-02-05 Mr.Zergling has increased to 10,000,000
2013-02-05 nagle3092 has increased to 1,000,000
2013-02-05 garry88 has increased to 3,000,000

Congrats!


----------



## Jeppzer

I wish we had more badges...


----------



## anubis1127

Badges?!?! You want badges?? I'll give you badges! *throws badges at Jeppzer*

Here, 99 cents each.


----------



## juano

*Throws shoe at Jeppzer*


----------



## Jeppzer

Expensive badges and free shoes? It's a deal!


----------



## langer1972

Got to 6 Mil today.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *langer1972*
> 
> Got to 6 Mil today.


Congrats.







Good to see you in a better mood.


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you in a better mood.


I was low on my meds today.

Thank you.


----------



## nismo_usaf

What are these badges?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismo_usaf*
> 
> What are these badges?


They all all look the same as your 1 million with extra numbers.







It's a good thing they don't give these things out like Ohio State Football.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I wish we had more badges...


Well, Jepp, we'll just have to push on to that 100 mill badge!









Or is there one before that we can get (like a 75 mill)?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *langer1972*
> 
> Got to 6 Mil today.


Congrats, sir!!!!


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Well, Jepp, we'll just have to push on to that 100 mill badge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is there one before that we can get (like a 75 mill)?
> Congrats, sir!!!!


Thank you.


----------



## anubis1127

Well Jeppzer, I don't think you watched the video I linked you, but that's OK.

Here's another update:

2013-02-05 langer1972 has increased to 6,000,000
2013-02-05 metalmayhem1 has increased to 6,000,000
2013-02-05 Jeff_Alberts has increased to 8,000,000
2013-02-05 Wigger90 has increased to 11,000,000
2013-02-05 BackwoodsNC has increased to 9,000,000
2013-02-06 *benpack101 has increased to 15,000,000*
2013-02-06 Sporadic_E has increased to 8,000,000

Congrats to the millionaires!


----------



## arvidab

Well done all millionaires!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I wish we had more badges...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Jepp, we'll just have to push on to that 100 mill badge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is there one before that we can get (like a 75 mill)?
Click to expand...

Y'all gotta hurry up!

Yep, there is a 75mil badge, though I can't remember I even had one, must have gone through it so fast I didn't see it.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Well Jeppzer, I don't think you watched the video I linked you, but that's OK.


Video?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Video?


It probably looked like this.


----------



## gboeds

top 1000!


----------



## CloudX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gboeds*
> 
> top 1000!


Nice..


----------



## Flying Toilet

Just passed 6 million


----------



## General121

Just passed 2 million haha


----------



## mica3speedy

passed 3 million woohoo







!


----------



## anubis1127

2013-02-20 Andy91947 has increased to 16,000,000

2013-02-20 thad0ctor has increased to 2,000,000
2013-02-20 nawon72 has increased to 3,000,000
2013-02-20 enmariack has increased to 13,000,000
2013-02-19 sunfish31831 has increased to 9,000,000
2013-02-19 Padishah has increased to 3,000,000
2013-02-19 majorhi has increased to 3,000,000
2013-02-19 simonfredette has increased to 6,000,000
2013-02-19 gamer_013 has increased to 8,000,000
2013-02-19 shelter_ocn has increased to 45,000,000
2013-02-19 infodump has increased to 11,000,000
2013-02-19 epidemic-08 has increased to 4,000,000
2013-02-19 Millillion has increased to 7,000,000
2013-02-19 Rognin has increased to 25,000,000
2013-02-18 ALUCARDVPR has increased to 14,000,000
2013-02-18 VisioDei has increased to 12,000,000
2013-02-18 silentbravo has increased to 11,000,000
2013-02-18 Desert_Rat has increased to 75,000,000
2013-02-18 hbruestle2 has increased to 7,000,000
2013-02-18 Wigger90 has increased to 13,000,000
2013-02-18 WiSK has increased to 11,000,000
2013-02-18 benpack101 has increased to 16,000,000

2013-02-17 Brab has increased to 1,000,000
2013-02-17 Sapientia has increased to 2,000,000
2013-02-17 icemanemg has increased to 1,000,000
2013-02-16 Op125 has increased to 16,000,000
2013-02-16 vanilla_eitz has increased to 13,000,000
2013-02-16 k_delong31 has increased to 3,000,000
2013-02-16 M4ng03z has increased to 3,000,000
2013-02-16 empnero has increased to 7,000,000
2013-02-16 fogran has increased to 3,000,000
2013-02-15 oldsk00l90 has increased to 7,000,000
2013-02-15 seg//fault has increased to 1,000,000
2013-02-14 rokr has increased to 11,000,000
2013-02-14 IXcrispyXI has increased to 7,000,000
2013-02-14 Flyingtoilet has increased to 6,000,000
2013-02-14 Dawnblade has increased to 2,000,000
2013-02-14 Wisdron has increased to 1,000,000
2013-02-14 sks72 has increased to 25,000,000
2013-02-14 ColdFusionWi has increased to 16,000,000
2013-02-14 CaLPaR has increased to 2,000,000
2013-02-14 Fir3Chi3f has increased to 4,000,000
2013-02-14 ZDngrfld has increased to 45,000,000
2013-02-14 General121 has increased to 2,000,000
2013-02-13 labnjab has increased to 14,000,000
2013-02-13 skawster has increased to 1,000,000
2013-02-13 zerodameaon has increased to 6,000,000
2013-02-13 mica3speedy has increased to 3,000,000
2013-02-13 crystalhand has increased to 35,000,000
2013-02-13 valvehead has increased to 20,000,000
2013-02-13 albear01 has increased to 3,000,000
2013-02-12 notyettoday has increased to 15,000,000
2013-02-12 Malfunction14 has increased to 9,000,000
2013-02-12 Paradigm84 has increased to 4,000,000
2013-02-12 DarkRyder has increased to 5,000,000
2013-02-12 Go_Gators! has increased to 7,000,000
2013-02-11 kbrandon1 has increased to 4,000,000
2013-02-11 Hacksword has increased to 14,000,000
2013-02-11 kabj06 has increased to 7,000,000
2013-02-11 d3viliz3d has increased to 2,000,000
2013-02-11 Nemesis158 has increased to 5,000,000
2013-02-10 sstnt has increased to 60,000,000
2013-02-10 mosi has increased to 2,000,000
2013-02-10 CPLMayo has increased to 40,000,000
2013-02-10 pvt.joker has increased to 11,000,000
2013-02-10 4thKor has increased to 10,000,000
2013-02-10 CloudX has increased to 11,000,000
2013-02-09 u3b3rg33k has increased to 13,000,000
2013-02-09 the_beast has increased to 16,000,000
2013-02-09 aznchowboy650 has increased to 18,000,000
2013-02-08 TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 130,000,000
2013-02-08 LarsL has increased to 12,000,000
2013-02-08 Bigmac575 has increased to 5,000,000
2013-02-08 scifiguy has increased to 17,000,000
2013-02-08 Johny24 has increased to 10,000,000
2013-02-08 Uniwarkinghas increased to 7,000,000
2013-02-08 DJSticky has increased to 5,000,000
2013-02-08 Maskedman has increased to 4,000,000
2013-02-08 mach1 has increased to 60,000,000
2013-02-07 CompMaster has increased to 140,000,000
2013-02-07 brian.urbina has increased to 1,000,000
2013-02-06 hatchet has increased to 12,000,000
2013-02-06 daikerjohn has increased to 85,000,000
2013-02-06 Shpongle has increased to 4,000,000
2013-02-06 jesusboots has increased to 19,000,000
2013-02-06 Sir_Shfvingle has increased to 3,000,000
2013-02-06 arvidab has increased to 110,000,000

Figured I should get this updated somewhat, before arvidab hits 120 million. Congrats all! Great work.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Well done all millionaires!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all gotta hurry up!
> 
> Yep, there is a 75mil badge, though I can't remember I even had one, must have gone through it so fast I didn't see it.


Arvi, what all are you folding on that you are putting up about a mill a day!?


----------



## anubis1127

He has more than one g34 4P,so that probably doesn't hurt.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> He has more than one g34 4P,so that probably doesn't hurt.


Oh what I would give for time and money...









Frankly, I'm thrilled with my top 35 spot on OCN, and consistantly being in the top 20 daily producers!









At least as long as the cold weather holds out, then back down to my 30k - 40k PPD.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Oh what I would give for time and money...


6128s are cheap these days, $50 ea on fleabay, and I think I saw some 6174s for ~$200. Problem for me is the board is still $650. Well that and the electricity, I'd rather take the hit in PPD to save some on electricity and just get an Intel 2P.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> 6128s are cheap these days, $50 ea on fleabay, and I think I saw some 6174s for ~$200. Problem for me is the board is still $650. Well that and the electricity, I'd rather take the hit in PPD to save some on electricity and just get an Intel 2P.


That's what I'm liking with my Intel 2P. 150k-250k PPD at under 250watts is nice... Although, I'm probably going to end up with an AMD 4P here shortly.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> That's what I'm liking with my Intel 2P. 150k-250k PPD at under 250watts is nice... Although, I'm probably going to end up with an AMD 4P here shortly.


Nothing wrong with that


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Oh what I would give for time and money...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, I'm thrilled with my top 35 spot on OCN, and consistantly being in the top 20 daily producers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least as long as the cold weather holds out, then back down to my 30k - 40k PPD.


Yeah I'm going to look at venting all this hot air outside. Anything above 40-50F outside and it gets warm in the apt and I'm opening windows. I'm going to have to find some kinda of funnel so I can force it through a small crack in a window.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Well done all millionaires!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all gotta hurry up!
> 
> Yep, there is a 75mil badge, though I can't remember I even had one, must have gone through it so fast I didn't see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arvi, what all are you folding on that you are putting up about a mill a day!?
Click to expand...

Well, lets see...

Going right now is:

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
4P MC [email protected]
4P MC [email protected]

All those going are good for a little over 1mil on normal"units, according to HFM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Many, many, many millionaires!
> 
> 
> 
> 2013-02-20 Andy91947 has increased to 16,000,000
> 2013-02-20 thad0ctor has increased to 2,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-20 nawon72 has increased to 3,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-20 enmariack has increased to 13,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-19 sunfish31831 has increased to 9,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-19 Padishah has increased to 3,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-19 majorhi has increased to 3,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-19 simonfredette has increased to 6,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-19 gamer_013 has increased to 8,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-19 shelter_ocn has increased to 45,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-19 infodump has increased to 11,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-19 epidemic-08 has increased to 4,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-19 Millillion has increased to 7,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-19 Rognin has increased to 25,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-18 ALUCARDVPR has increased to 14,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-18 VisioDei has increased to 12,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-18 silentbravo has increased to 11,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-18 Desert_Rat has increased to 75,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-18 hbruestle2 has increased to 7,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-18 Wigger90 has increased to 13,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-18 WiSK has increased to 11,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-18 benpack101 has increased to 16,000,000
> 2013-02-17 Brab has increased to 1,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-17 Sapientia has increased to 2,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-17 icemanemg has increased to 1,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-16 Op125 has increased to 16,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-16 vanilla_eitz has increased to 13,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-16 k_delong31 has increased to 3,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-16 M4ng03z has increased to 3,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-16 empnero has increased to 7,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-16 fogran has increased to 3,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-15 oldsk00l90 has increased to 7,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-15 seg//fault has increased to 1,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-14 rokr has increased to 11,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-14 IXcrispyXI has increased to 7,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-14 Flyingtoilet has increased to 6,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-14 Dawnblade has increased to 2,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-14 Wisdron has increased to 1,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-14 sks72 has increased to 25,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-14 ColdFusionWi has increased to 16,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-14 CaLPaR has increased to 2,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-14 Fir3Chi3f has increased to 4,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-14 ZDngrfld has increased to 45,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-14 General121 has increased to 2,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-13 labnjab has increased to 14,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-13 skawster has increased to 1,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-13 zerodameaon has increased to 6,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-13 mica3speedy has increased to 3,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-13 crystalhand has increased to 35,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-13 valvehead has increased to 20,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-13 albear01 has increased to 3,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-12 notyettoday has increased to 15,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-12 Malfunction14 has increased to 9,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-12 Paradigm84 has increased to 4,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-12 DarkRyder has increased to 5,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-12 Go_Gators! has increased to 7,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-11 kbrandon1 has increased to 4,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-11 Hacksword has increased to 14,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-11 kabj06 has increased to 7,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-11 d3viliz3d has increased to 2,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-11 Nemesis158 has increased to 5,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-10 sstnt has increased to 60,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-10 mosi has increased to 2,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-10 CPLMayo has increased to 40,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-10 pvt.joker has increased to 11,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-10 4thKor has increased to 10,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-10 CloudX has increased to 11,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-09 u3b3rg33k has increased to 13,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-09 the_beast has increased to 16,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-09 aznchowboy650 has increased to 18,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-08 TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 130,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-08 LarsL has increased to 12,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-08 Bigmac575 has increased to 5,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-08 scifiguy has increased to 17,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-08 Johny24 has increased to 10,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-08 Uniwarkinghas increased to 7,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-08 DJSticky has increased to 5,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-08 Maskedman has increased to 4,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-08 mach1 has increased to 60,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-07 CompMaster has increased to 140,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-07 brian.urbina has increased to 1,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-06 hatchet has increased to 12,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-06 daikerjohn has increased to 85,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-06 Shpongle has increased to 4,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-06 jesusboots has increased to 19,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-06 Sir_Shfvingle has increased to 3,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-06 arvidab has increased to 110,000,000
> 
> 
> Figured I should get this updated somewhat, *before arvidab hits 120 million*. Congrats all! Great work.


Now you may update again!

Congrats to every millionaire!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Now you may update again!
> 
> Congrats to every millionaire!


Sounds good, I knew I would barely make the cut. 

2013-02-20 47_Knucklehead has increased to 30,000,000
2013-02-20 arvidab has increased to 120,000,000

Congrats!


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> 6128s are cheap these days, $50 ea on fleabay, and I think I saw some 6174s for ~$200. Problem for me is the board is still $650. Well that and the electricity, I'd rather take the hit in PPD to save some on electricity and just get an Intel 2P.


Yeah, I'm just trying to put together enough money to get a new case and water cooling setup for my 2700k rig right now. And that is not going as I would like. Seems like every time I get a bit of money put together, something comes up and I have to blow my rig savings.

As for the electricity, nothing can be worse than my 2700k when folding. I bought a Kill-A-Watt and took some readings off the thing, then started figuring up the cost and found that just that one system is accounting for just under 40% of my entire electric bill! I'd shut it down, but I don't want to lose the PPD!


----------



## nismo_usaf

hit 2 mil, added another 660Ti


----------



## Ergates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismo_usaf*
> 
> hit 2 mil, added another 660Ti


Nice, congrats! I'm not too far away from the 2mil myself.


----------



## nova4005

I just hit 3 million!


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> I just hit 3 million!


Congrats!
I should hit 50 million around the first of the month.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Congrats!
> I should hit 50 million around the first of the month.


Thank you, wow 50 million maybe I will get there in 10 years, lol.


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Congrats to all the millionaires ...

and since I'm here, 140 million


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats to all of my to my team mates on your mile stones.


----------



## XPD541

Congrats to all the big boys of folding!!
Millionaires!!!


----------



## darksun20

Grats all, starting my folding back up again, good to be back.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksun20*
> 
> Grats all, starting my folding back up again, good to be back.


Great! Welcome back.

I'll work on getting an update to this thread tonight.


----------



## Achpoques

Hit 2 million within the past 24 hours.









Added two GTX 660 Ti 24/7 machines sitting on my back desk at work earlier this week to aid my 3930K/680 4GB build at home. They have mid-grade 1366 Xeons that average 40-50k PPD a piece.

If I can find some more spare parts at work, ill do more builds and keep adding to my fleet lol. As long as a machine does 10K PPD, ill make an excuse why it's under my back desk always on when the manager asks haha


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Achpoques*
> 
> Hit 2 million within the past 24 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added two GTX 660 Ti 24/7 machines sitting on my back desk at work earlier this week to aid my 3930K/680 4GB build at home. They have mid-grade 1366 Xeons that average 40-50k PPD a piece.
> 
> If I can find some more spare parts at work, ill do more builds and keep adding to my fleet lol. As long as a machine does 10K PPD, ill make an excuse why it's under my back desk always on when the manager asks haha


Uh oh, someone's caught the folding bug









Keep it up man! I won't even see you on my overtakes, you'll just ZOOM by me!


----------



## Achpoques

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Achpoques*
> 
> Hit 2 million within the past 24 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added two GTX 660 Ti 24/7 machines sitting on my back desk at work earlier this week to aid my 3930K/680 4GB build at home. They have mid-grade 1366 Xeons that average 40-50k PPD a piece.
> 
> If I can find some more spare parts at work, ill do more builds and keep adding to my fleet lol. As long as a machine does 10K PPD, ill make an excuse why it's under my back desk always on when the manager asks haha
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh, someone's caught the folding bug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it up man! I won't even see you on my overtakes, you'll just ZOOM by me!
Click to expand...

My manager is non confrontational, so a few extra machines being used as "software deployment testing" is passable. Lol


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Sounds good, I knew I would barely make the cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2013-02-20 47_Knucklehead has increased to 30,000,000
> 
> 2013-02-20 arvidab has increased to 120,000,000
> 
> Congrats!


Thank you.

Soon I will be upping my PPD output a bunch more.


----------



## Donkey1514

Congrats to the millionaires!

2013-03-01 Takemikazuchi_Type-00R has increased to 6,000,000
2013-03-01 Klue22 has increased to 80,000,000
2013-03-01 Michael_Lee has increased to 2,000,000
2013-03-01 Kaarix has increased to 12,000,000
2013-03-01 Wigger90 has increased to 15,000,000
2013-03-01 ZDngrfld has increased to 50,000,000
2013-03-01 patricksiglin has increased to 2,000,000
2013-02-28 Achpoques has increased to 2,000,000
2013-02-28 gceclifton has increased to 10,000,000
2013-02-28 Tman5293 has increased to 3,000,000
2013-02-28 KBcobra has increased to 1,000,000
2013-02-28 Ergates has increased to 2,000,000
2013-02-28 Op125 has increased to 17,000,000
2013-02-28 notyettoday has increased to 16,000,000
2013-02-28 labnjab has increased to 15,000,000
2013-02-27 Jeff_Alberts has increased to 9,000,000
2013-02-27 PCSarge has increased to 6,000,000
2013-02-27 Cotton has increased to 2,000,000
2013-02-27 u3b3rg33k has increased to 14,000,000
2013-02-27 Jorge_G has increased to 2,000,000
2013-02-26 K092084 has increased to 100,000,000
2013-02-26 nova4005 has increased to 3,000,000
2013-02-26 Khaled_G has increased to 5,000,000
2013-02-26 Jerrari has increased to 4,000,000
2013-02-26 Valgaur has increased to 3,000,000
2013-02-26 epmatsw has increased to 3,000,000
2013-02-26 Cratchet311 has increased to 1,000,000
2013-02-26 TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 140,000,000
2013-02-26 ELEKTRIK_BLUE has increased to 2,000,000
2013-02-26 Johny24 has increased to 11,000,000
2013-02-26 Hacksword has increased to 15,000,000
2013-02-25 Legonut3 has increased to 3,000,000
2013-02-25 rollingdice has increased to 1,000,000
2013-02-25 jellybeans69 has increased to 1,000,000
2013-02-25 mvoulo has increased to 2,000,000
2013-02-25 RunsLikeADeere has increased to 10,000,000
2013-02-24 MAD_JIHAD has increased to 40,000,000
2013-02-24 A14M3D has increased to 4,000,000
2013-02-24 killgoth2445 has increased to 3,000,000
2013-02-24 TickTock99 has increased to 7,000,000
2013-02-24 Big-Pete has increased to 3,000,000
2013-02-23 Jeppzer has increased to 70,000,000
2013-02-23 Rockhopper has increased to 55,000,000
2013-02-23 metalmayhem1 has increased to 7,000,000
2013-02-23 Samurai707 has increased to 6,000,000
2013-02-23 William_Adam has increased to 4,000,000
2013-02-23 rederdustwar has increased to 11,000,000
2013-02-23 _TRU_ has increased to 2,000,000
2013-02-23 BobsCooling has increased to 2,000,000
2013-02-22 kcuestag has increased to 14,000,000
2013-02-22 nismo_USAF has increased to 2,000,000
2013-02-22 Alakrun has increased to 6,000,000
2013-02-22 _3rutal1ty has increased to 2,000,000
2013-02-22 hmb has increased to 2,000,000
2013-02-22 Sporadic_E has increased to 9,000,000
2013-02-22 ColdFusionWi has increased to 17,000,000
2013-02-22 SI51 has increased to 4,000,000
2013-02-21 Destruyen has increased to 5,000,000
2013-02-21 Escatore has increased to 8,000,000
2013-02-21 NFSxperts has increased to 18,000,000
2013-02-21 Garvani has increased to 9,000,000
2013-02-21 mayford5 has increased to 4,000,000
2013-02-21 MC-Sammer has increased to 6,000,000
2013-02-21 DonkeyPunch1514 has increased to 50,000,000
2013-02-21 daikerjohn has increased to 90,000,000
2013-02-21 4thKor has increased to 11,000,000
2013-02-21 LarsL has increased to 13,000,000


----------



## mmonnin

Congrats everyone!


----------



## hertz9753

No love for me me. I'll go back to playing Hello Kitty "Island Adventure".

Congrats guys.


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Nice to see a long list of names. Congrats all


----------



## blkhwk20k

wow, lots of millionaires. a couple of new ones too.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> No love for me me. I'll go back to playing Hello Kitty "Island Adventure



















Yay for me, 42 Mill ...


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for me, 42 Mill ...


Congrats.


----------



## gboeds

new badge


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gboeds*
> 
> new badge










Don't get me going about dogs.


----------



## cam51037

Hopefully I've have hit 2 million by the end of today, I'm at 1.98 million right now, so it shouldn't be difficult with a 3570k, 2600k, GTX 670 and 7850.


----------



## Kitler

Hmmm.... getting close to my first million badge. Getting super excited









Need to get that corehack working tonight so I can get 100k ppd instead of 60... Then we'd be cookin!


----------



## Donkey1514

Congratulations Millionaires!!!!









2013-03-11 WonderMutt has increased to 55,000,000
2013-03-11 Jeffjethas increased to 2,000,000
2013-03-11 yomama9388 has increased to 8,000,000
2013-03-11 epidemic-08 has increased to 5,000,000
2013-03-10 GHR180has increased to 6,000,000
2013-03-10 audioxbliss has increased to 13,000,000
2013-03-10 mironccr345 has increased to 11,000,000
2013-03-10 aroc91 has increased to 12,000,000
2013-03-10 drew630 has increased to 20,000,000
2013-03-09 Wigger90 has increased to 16,000,000
2013-03-09 gboeds has increased to 40,000,000
2013-03-09 mmonnin has increased to 7,000,000
2013-03-09 69BBNova has increased to 19,000,000
2013-03-09 Sporadic_E has increased to 10,000,000
2013-03-09 ColdFusionWi has increased to 18,000,000
2013-03-08 NorxMAL has increased to 45,000,000
2013-03-08 WiSK has increased to 12,000,000
2013-03-08 TheGimpAddict has increased to 5,000,000
2013-03-08 SamuraiBatgirl has increased to 7,000,000
2013-03-07 PCModderMike has increased to 6,000,000
2013-03-07 gamer_013 has increased to 9,000,000
2013-03-07 darksun20 has increased to 40,000,000
2013-03-07 Frontman has increased to 1,000,000
2013-03-06 jesusboots has increased to 20,000,000
2013-03-06 Crouch has increased to 2,000,000
2013-03-06 lurker2501 has increased to 2,000,000
2013-03-06 aznchowboy650 has increased to 19,000,000
2013-03-06 XPD541 has increased to 13,000,000
2013-03-06 Bal3Wolf has increased to 13,000,000
2013-03-06 Cudaboy71 has increased to 13,000,000
2013-03-06 daikerjohn has increased to 95,000,000
2013-03-05 Jermasaurus has increased to 2,000,000
2013-03-05 King8654 has increased to 8,000,000
2013-03-05 rmyers83 has increased to 8,000,000
2013-03-04 Magus2727 has increased to 10,000,000
2013-03-04 Shpongle has increased to 5,000,000
2013-03-04 CloudX has increased to 12,000,000
2013-03-04 DarkSkyline16 has increased to 6,000,000
2013-03-04 JerseyDubbin has increased to 4,000,000
2013-03-04 BackwoodsNC has increased to 10,000,000
2013-03-04 colin_niloc has increased to 3,000,000
2013-03-04 decali has increased to 70,000,000
2013-03-04 dallasathome has increased to 4,000,000
2013-03-04 4thKor has increased to 12,000,000
2013-03-04 LarsL has increased to 14,000,000
2013-03-03 xTweetyBird has increased to 9,000,000
2013-03-03 ironsurvivor has increased to 4,000,000
2013-03-03 dtolios has increased to 6,000,000
2013-03-03 She_loved_E has increased to 5,000,000
2013-03-03 RaptorXrX has increased to 2,000,000
2013-03-03 Strider_2001 has increased to 25,000,000
2013-03-03 JustAnotherWave has increased to 2,000,000
2013-03-03 Bloitz has increased to 2,000,000
2013-03-03 garry88 has increased to 4,000,000
2013-03-03 hertz9753 has increased to 55,000,000
2013-03-02 mhwwdman has increased to 35,000,000
2013-03-02 TheBadBull has increased to 1,000,000
2013-03-01 Kaarix has increased to 12,000,000
2013-03-01 patricksiglin has increased to 2,000,000
2013-03-01 MakoKid has increased to 8,000,000
2013-03-01 Takemikazuchi_Type-00R has increased to 6,000,000
2013-03-01 Michael_Lee has increased to 2,000,000
2013-03-01 Klue22 has increased to 80,000,000
2013-02-28 Tman5293 has increased to 3,000,000
2013-02-28 Op125 has increased to 17,000,000
2013-02-28 notyettoday has increased to 16,000,000
2013-02-28 gceclifton has increased to 10,000,000
2013-02-28 Ergates has increased to 2,000,000
2013-02-28 labnjab has increased to 15,000,000
2013-02-27 Cotton has increased to 2,000,000
2013-02-27 PCSarge has increased to 14,000,000
2013-02-27 u3b3rg33k has increased to 14,000,000
2013-02-26 TooManyToysNotEnoughTime has increased to 140,000,000
2013-02-26 ELEKTRIK_BLUE has increased to 2,000,000
2013-02-26 Valgaur has increased to 3,000,000
2013-02-26 Johny24 has increased to 11,000,000
2013-02-26 K092084 has increased to 100,000,000
2013-02-26 Khaled_G has increased to 5,000,000
2013-02-26 Cratchet311 has increased to 1,000,000
2013-02-26 Hacksword has increased to 15,000,000
2013-02-26 epmatsw has increased to 3,000,000
2013-02-25 mvoulo has increased to 2,000,000
2013-02-25 Legonut3 has increased to 3,000,000
2013-02-25 rollingdice has increased to 1,000,000
2013-02-25 RunsLikeADeere has increased to 10,000,000
2013-02-24 TickTock99 has increased to 7,000,000
2013-02-24 A14M3D has increased to 4,000,000
2013-02-24 Big-Pete has increased to 3,000,000
2013-02-24 MAD_JIHAD has increased to 40,000,000
2013-02-23 Rockhopper has increased to 55,000,000
2013-02-23 William_Adam has increased to 4,000,000
2013-02-23 rederdustwar has increased to 11,000,000
2013-02-23 Jeppzer has increased to 70,000,000
2013-02-23 _TRU_ has increased to 2,000,000
2013-02-22 _3rutal1ty has increased to 2,000,000
2013-02-22 SI51 has increased to 4,000,000
2013-02-22 nismo_USAF has increased to 2,000,000
2013-02-22 kcuestag has increased to 14,000,000
2013-02-22 Alakrun has increased to 6,000,000
2013-02-22 hmb has increased to 2,000,000


----------



## cam51037

Nooo!

For some reason my four clients all had their TPF go up, way up!

From 2 hours to 9 hours to complete for the closest one.









Now I'm stuck at 1998241 points.

:trollface:


----------



## hertz9753

So donkey is the new op. I think I still have some Donkey bait left.









Congrats guys!


----------



## cam51037

Woohoo! 2 million points!


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> So donkey is the new op. I think I still have some Donkey bait left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats guys!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

OP - I'm slowly working my way to my first million








Currently at around 600k.

OP - who is in your profile picture - such a tease of a picture/Gif


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> OP
> OP - who is in your profile picture - such a tease of a picture/Gif


it's olivia wilde


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> it's olivia wilde


Om nom nom nom


----------



## Achpoques

Hit 3M today after having another big week last week. Slowed production down the past couple of days due to gaming lol


----------



## epidemic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Achpoques*
> 
> Hit 3M today after having another big week last week. *Slowed production down the past couple of days due to gaming lol*


I need to do some of that myself getting too many points because I have not been gaming.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> it's olivia wilde


I thought it was this person:


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> it's olivia wilde












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I thought it was this person:


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*


It should be Elizabeth Banks.







At least I have more donkey bait if you don't update the thread past 3-1-13 stats.


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> It should be Elizabeth Banks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I have more donkey bait if you don't update the thread past 3-1-13 stats.


huh? it's updated up to the 11th now


----------



## anubis1127

I think derickwm said there is a way to get email notifications for the milestones. You should talk to him about getting that hooked up. It'd be much easier than the method you and I were using.


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I think derickwm said there is a way to get email notifications for the milestones. You should talk to him about getting that hooked up. It'd be much easier than the method you and I were using.


NOU!


----------



## anubis1127

Just figured it'd be easier for you as I still don't have fb on my phone.


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Just figured it'd be easier for you as I still don't have fb on my phone.


whatevs


----------



## martinhal

I will get my first million later today







Target was to do it in one month - BF3 can wait


----------



## nova4005

I have hit 4 million!


----------



## jetpuck73

6 Million!!!!


----------



## Kitler

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaar mateys I be a'joinin the 1 million+ points club.























Now wheres my badge


----------



## DizZz

Just hit 2mil


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaar mateys I be a'joinin the 1 million+ points club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now wheres my badge


http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=Kitler

The points are there. Stanford is moving to a new server. I did not know that.


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaar mateys I be a'joinin the 1 million+ points club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now wheres my badge


Congrats ! I see you banged in 1 (one) wu for 211 K !!! Do tell how


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Congrats ! I see you banged in 1 (one) wu for 211 K !!! Do tell how


Bigadv units on his 3930k. The last 8101 on my 2P was worth 260,794.


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Congrats ! I see you banged in 1 (one) wu for 211 K !!! Do tell how




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> Bigadv units on his 3930k. The last 8101 on my 2P was worth 260,794.


Or it could be this...









Barely made the deadline with 4 hours to go.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gboeds*
> 
> new badge


I haven't seen one of those in forever....


----------



## CloudX

Sweet! Who updates the Sig badges? It's 2Mil behind!


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX*
> 
> Sweet! Who updates the Sig badges? It's 2Mil behind!


After 10 Million, the next is 15 I believe, then 20. After some point, it's every 10 million you get a new badge. It doesn't update every one million. This is all fine and dandy until you get to over 100 million. Look at Deeeebs, he's sitting at 497 million and it still says 100 million.


----------



## derickwm

It doesn't update every million, just in certain increments. And...it's a little behind









(Not me)


----------



## CloudX

Ohhh! Well that explains it


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> I haven't seen one of those in forever....


Someone please make badges past 100 million!

Deeeebs should have his own badge...."Folding Tycoon"?


----------



## Wheezo

Or maybe "Top Dog" (a little cue from the BOINC Milestone thread).


----------



## mosi

A little late but: w00t 2M









They could be mean and add a 1Bn badge just so you have some goal deeeebs.


----------



## shelter

Just hit 50 million


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelter*
> 
> Just hit 50 million


Congrats! Your 4p is sure doing work!


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelter*
> 
> Just hit 50 million


I'm a little slow but congrats on 50!


----------



## [CyGnus]

My 11 Million are close


----------



## Pidoma

I have finally hit 1 million


----------



## nova4005

Got 5 million today.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I don't think I'll hit 1m before I go on holiday tomorrow. But I'm very close to my first mill!


----------



## Ergates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelter*
> 
> Just hit 50 million


Well done mate! That deserves an IMPRESSIVE! in a Quake 1 voice. Does that date me?


----------



## Ergates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> I have finally hit 1 million


Awesomeness!


----------



## msgclb

Last night while I slept this happened.



Thanks Vijay.


----------



## cam51037

:O Not a millionaire achievement, but I just noticed that I've completed close to 725k points so far this month. My best month! A dedicated 2600k to folding sure brings in points!


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ergates*
> 
> Well done mate! That deserves an IMPRESSIVE! in a Quake 1 voice. Does that date me?


Pretty sure that was in Unreal Tournament... No commentary in Quake


----------



## mrwesth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Pretty sure that was in Unreal Tournament... No commentary in Quake


I heard tons of shouting and screaming playing QW.TF...


----------



## Ergates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Pretty sure that was in Unreal Tournament... No commentary in Quake


Nah, definitely Quake, turns out Quake 3 though. Doh! My age is showing even more...


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrwesth*
> 
> I heard tons of shouting and screaming playing QW.TF...


Ahh. Quake world stuff, eh? Only thing I really played on there was paintball and rune quake which wasn't often. Mainly played classic DM. Oh, back on topic, I should hit 60 million in a few days. I've been down a rig for the last week. Should have it and maybe another video card running again shortly.


----------



## Anthony20022

Looks like I just passed 3 million points


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthony20022*
> 
> Looks like I just passed 3 million points


Congrats on the 3 million!


----------



## Anthony20022

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Congrats on the 3 million!


Thanks! Working on my next one now


----------



## Anthony20022

EDIT: Weird, I clicked once and it posted twice, sorry.


----------



## Legonut

Just broke 4 million! And on April 5th I will start folding with a 3930k


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthony20022*
> 
> EDIT: Weird, I clicked once and it posted twice, sorry.


That's been happening a lot lately...we understand...just don't do it again!


----------



## WLL77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legonut*
> 
> Just broke 4 million! And on April 5th I will start folding with a 3930k


Congrats on the 4mil and the 3930k!!


----------



## PCCstudent

I just broke 17 million and I am mainly running 2x275,just put a third one to work..I need a small amount of work and materials (and couple of tools) and I will be throwing my i7 970 back to work,just need to complete the loop (along with a i7 930).I was moved out of my place while I was in the hospital (I had to move closer to town and the services a city provides).The people that packed all my computer gear lost a few things.The move had to be made and they were not letting me out to do it,I must find a way to be happy with what I managed to hang on to.I cannot see anything current in my future for at least a year.Points are just as good (maybe not so numerous) with my old gear


----------



## nova4005

Got 6 million today!


----------



## tictoc

Passed the 8 million mark a couple of days ago. Gotta love the beta_17 units on my 7970.

I never thought I would see the day my 7970 could produce over one million points in a month.


----------



## WLL77

Just hit my first million







. Congrats to all those above me, hopefully in time I will get up to that level


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WLL77*
> 
> Just hit my first million:thumb:. Congrats to all those above me, hopefully in time I willing I will get up to that level


Well said! The first million is special.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WLL77*
> 
> Just hit my first million
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Congrats to all those above me, hopefully in time I will get up to that level


Congrats on the 1 million achievement! That is awesome!!


----------



## ladcrooks




----------



## WLL77

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Well said! The first million is special.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*






Thank you all, am digging the certificate


----------



## GarTheConquer

Super pumped! OCN is such an awesome folding community








Thanks for all the help reaching my first mil everyone!


----------



## WLL77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GarTheConquer*
> 
> Super pumped! OCN is such an awesome folding community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the help reaching my first mil everyone!


Congrats Gar!


----------



## GarTheConquer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WLL77*
> 
> Congrats Gar!


You too WLL!


----------



## Skiivari

Just sort of checking in for breaking 4 million







And I have been given an unbelievable TWO cash prizes from random draws in the team competition and a foldathon in the last month!
I just can't express my gratitude enough to this site







Best I can do is just keep on foldin'








Not having to pay my own electricity bill has helped me fold for about 6 months 24/7 on my main rig except for when the internet goes down at my place, but I'll be moving in to a new appartment which will keep track of my electricity usage: no more baking cookies everyday for me








But folding will continue, no regrets








Congrats to all the new millionares, hope you can keep on going!


----------



## DizZz

hit 3mil this morning! can't wait to get my 2p setup


----------



## epidemic

Just passed the 6 million barrier


----------



## scubadiver59

Gratz on your 6 million!!

If I keep my 4P running until this weekend, when I plan on flashing it with the OC, I will hit my first Million tomorrow and put a good dent in my second million!

688178 tallied and another 384,630 (estimated) to be applied tomorrow morning at 9:59am

Now, if I could only cough up another G to get my E5-4650 mobo, then I'd really be moving along!


----------



## WLL77

Congrats to all of you! epidemic, DizZz, and Skiivari









All I can say Scuba is make it happen!!!


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WLL77*
> 
> Congrats to all of you! epidemic, DizZz, and Skiivari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say Scuba is make it happen!!!


I'm going as fast as I can...









...well, sort of...too much heat in the office to run any more computers and my basement needs power...badly!


----------



## scubadiver59

And I've only just begun...1063929:90


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Back from holiday - here comes that 1st mill!


----------



## WLL77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> 
> 
> And I've only just begun...1063929:90


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Back from holiday - here comes that 1st mill!


Nicely Done! More millionaires by the day!


----------



## ZDngrfld

Well, I hit 60 million overall, but I'm 17,001 away from 60 million folding for OCN... I'll have that in a few hours... I need to get a 4P running ASAP!


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Well, I hit 60 million overall, but I'm 17,001 away from 60 million folding for OCN... I'll have that in a few hours... I need to get a 4P running ASAP!


No you don't...let me catch up first and then we can have a race to 100m!!!


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WLL77*
> 
> Nicely Done! More millionaires by the day!


Going for two million by the weekend as long as the 8102's hold up!!!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Well, I hit 60 million overall, but I'm 17,001 away from 60 million folding for OCN... I'll have that in a few hours... I need to get a 4P running ASAP!


http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=hertz9753 At least you didn't pass me in overall points yet...Congrats on 60 million and good luck to you.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=hertz9753 At least you didn't pass me in overall points yet...Congrats on 60 million and good luck to you.


Thank you. Wow, you've got quite the points spread out. I'll catch you in overall points one of these days!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yaaaaaay first mill!
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=Totallydubbed

http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/awards/cached-certs/cert.Totallydubbed.1028165.jpg


----------



## scubadiver59

Gratz!!!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Thanks you! And you too (belated)


----------



## arvidab

Cracked OCN top ten a few days ago.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Cracked OCN top ten a few days ago.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Cracked OCN top ten a few days ago.


Wow that's awesome! Congrats


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Nice!


----------



## scubadiver59

Two million and counting...two days and ten hours apart!

Yeah, baby!!!


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Two million and counting...two days and ten hours apart!
> 
> Yeah, baby!!!


Crap! You're going to pass me tomorrow then.









Mind you I've been folding for 5 months to get to where I am, and you come up and crush me in 4 or 5 days.


----------



## juano

*Congratulations to all the millionaires!!!!*
















Scuba those are very impressive numbers, thank you for the contribution and I hope to see you continue to rack up the points long into the future.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> *Congratulations to all the millionaires!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scuba those are very impressive numbers, thank you for the contribution and I hope to see you continue to rack up the points long into the future.


TYVM!

Taking a little bit of downtime tonight. Applied the overclock to the 4P AMD board and it seems to be holding. Pushed the board to 231 (from 200) as referenced by another 6176 SE user...no errors so far and it has knocked off 0:09 from each step. I'm on a P6945 and P69xx's seem to run about 0:47 in stock form...now they're running 0:38.

Hope I get a P81xx the next time so I can see what that does and see if I can get north of 600k PPD and 400k credit. After that, I'll bump up the numbers again towards 250.

Got a lot to set up for the CC: moving machines to a cooler location (my bedroom), moving switches (48port x 1Gb ethernet and a 64port IP KVM), and fabricating some cables.

Gonna be a busy weekend and week!


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Crap! You're going to pass me tomorrow then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you I've been folding for 5 months to get to where I am, and you come up and crush me in 4 or 5 days.


OC'ing my 4P now...you have some breathing room for a time


----------



## scubadiver59

2 days and approximately five hours...3 million and counting!

But I'm taking a break today so all of you in front of me can breathe a sigh of relief!









BTW, what's with VMware Player only supporting 4 cores? I tried v5 and v4 and both only support 4 cores.









Now then, it might be referencing 4 processors, but even when in FAHControl I tried to set it to six threads and it said, "NO...only 4 threads (cores) allowed".

What gives?


----------



## arvidab

You have to use 3.0.0, it supports up to 8 threads, all free versions after that only support 4. Or use Vbox.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> You have to use 3.0.0, it supports up to 8 threads, all free versions after that only support 4. Or use Vbox.


Danke mein herr!

https://my.vmware.com/web/vmware/free#desktop_end_user_computing/vmware_player/3_0|PLAYER-300|product_downloads


----------



## drnilly007

I just hit 1,000,000!


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> I just hit 1,000,000!


You are hereby fined for excessive use of emoticons!!









However, due to austerity cuts, we are unable to prosecute, and offer our congratulations instead!


----------



## mkclan

Finally I hit 1000000 point!















Hope next points rise faster


----------



## zodac

Congratz.


----------



## mkclan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Congratz.


Thank you. I remember when the first time run F @ H client ... Thanks for your guide


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

40 million. Woot!


----------



## mkclan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> 40 million. Woot!


With my curent speed need 40 year.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkclan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> 40 million. Woot!
> 
> 
> 
> With my curent speed need 40 year.
Click to expand...

Grats 47 Knucklehead!

40 years? Ouch!









With the CC, if all my systems are up and running, I'm hoping to close in on the 10million mark. Hoping...


----------



## mkclan

Ok, with the new 7.3.6 client to run 24/7/365 I get around 6.5 million point in year. But since this PC is main and only, sometimes come off Folding.


----------



## Go Gators!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> 40 million. Woot!


243,839 PPD is sick my friend. Keep up the great work!


----------



## WLL77

40 mill,, I salute you.


----------



## Kitler

2 Million


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> 2 Million


Gratz...and more gratz to all those achieving multi-millionaire milestones!


----------



## stickg1

I'm a millionaire 3 times over as of late Tuesday night!


----------



## GarTheConquer

Two million!


----------



## nova4005

7 million today!


----------



## ASSSETS

Got my SECOND MILLION!


----------



## nawon72

5mil









Would a mod be able to permanently remove my folding badge if I request it? I find it annoying.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> 5mil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would a mod be able to permanently remove my folding badge if I request it? I find it annoying.


You'll have to ask the general managers for that. Mods don't have power over user badges. We just ban-er, I mean, lovingly guide the members of OCN.


----------



## Anthony20022

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> 5mil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would a mod be able to permanently remove my folding badge if I request it? I find it annoying.


Congrats! In the account preferences you can hide all user awards, but that only hides them from you.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthony20022*
> 
> Congrats! In the account preferences you can hide all user awards, but that only hides them from you.


Thanks!

I've already hidden all rewards, signatures, and avatars a while ago as well as some other annoyances with the FF add-on Remove It Permanently. If the user awards annoy me, then I'm sure there are people without OCN accounts who are annoyed by them. That's why I made my avatar invisible (1x1 pixel same color as background).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> You'll have to ask the general managers for that. Mods don't have power over user badges. We just ban-er, I mean, lovingly guide the members of OCN.


PM *Chipp*?


----------



## DizZz

just hit 4mil!


----------



## Kevdog




----------



## Jeppzer

Meh.


----------



## aas88keyz

Not sure if I am supposed to announce it or if a moderator does but I have just became a millionaire mere hours ago. Someday I will make my 100 million when I get my P4 ( might be a P8 by the time I am able to afford something like that.. lawl). I am very thankful that I am able to make any contribution at all. Thanks OCN for helping me make it happen!









Keep on foldin'!


----------



## arvidab

Just ticked over 150mil.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*


Keeevvie!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> Not sure if I am supposed to announce it or if a moderator does but I have just became a millionaire mere hours ago. Someday I will make my 100 million when I get my P4 ( might be a P8 by the time I am able to afford something like that.. lawl). I am very thankful that I am able to make any contribution at all. Thanks OCN for helping me make it happen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on foldin'!


Nice, congratulations! I'll have three P4's laying around, I'll send you one but you'll need to find a board etc.


----------



## valvehead

23 million...



... and #100!


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*


"Congratulations!" I yell from the passing lane









48 897 gboeds +1 96,111 18,853 110,102 477,230 43,472,492 7,663
49 906 Kevdog -1 44,425 10,135 54,154 217,698 43,159,000 18,105


----------



## aas88keyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> Not sure if I am supposed to announce it or if a moderator does but I have just became a millionaire mere hours ago. Someday I will make my 100 million when I get my P4 ( might be a P8 by the time I am able to afford something like that.. lawl). I am very thankful that I am able to make any contribution at all. Thanks OCN for helping me make it happen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on foldin'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, congratulations! I'll have three P4's laying around, I'll send you one but you'll need to find a board etc.
Click to expand...

Hahah I get it. I messed up. I meant 4P system. I have a long ways to afford a 4P. Thanks though.

Keep on foldin'!


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gboeds*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Congratulations!" I yell from the passing lane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 48 897 gboeds +1 96,111 18,853 110,102 477,230 43,472,492 7,663
> 49 906 Kevdog -1 44,425 10,135 54,154 217,698 43,159,000 18,105
Click to expand...

Yeah... I saw you coming, and I saw you going... way to do it...


----------



## cam51037

Woot Woot! 3 million points! These 22k projects on my 2600k really rack up the points quickly!


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Woot Woot! 3 million points! These 22k projects on my 2600k really rack up the points quickly!


Congrats on the 3 million!









Edit: I also just hit 8 million today.


----------



## WLL77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Congrats on the 3 million!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I also just hit 8 million today.


Congrats Nova!


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WLL77*
> 
> Congrats Nova!


Thanks, I had to do a double take on your location. For a minute I thought it was Gainesville, GA.


----------



## WLL77

That would've been hilarious.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Thanks, I had to do a double take on your location. For a minute I thought it was Gainesville, GA.


same. There's a Gainesville, VA!


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> same. There's a Gainesville, VA!


I didn't know that.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Congrats on the 3 million!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I also just hit 8 million today.


Congrats Nova keep up the good work.


----------



## PCCstudent

Just made 18 million.Having inclusive electricity and refridgerated air make all the difference.I aim to get back on page 1.I may have to shut down for a week or so in May for another hospital visit.

I have 2 more 930's that are close to going online.I need some copper pipe fittings from Koolance,that is it.I could get the loop going on plastic tubing but I will wait just a bit longer.It seems a 930 at 4.05 is good for30-40K ppd depending on if you are on Linux and if you are working the a4 range of WU's.100K per day will not be all that bad working off older equipment.No money to buy new gear but I can wring out all there is from this older stuff.I even have an Alpha Dog 8800 running


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I've been folding for 11 days and have just made my first million


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> I've been folding for 11 days and have just made my first million


That's awesome congrats!


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> I've been folding for 11 days and have just made my first million


Congratulations Doc, That is great!!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I should break into 15mil club during the cc at 14.8mil right now and doing over 100k a day.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> That's awesome congrats!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Congratulations Doc, That is great!!


Thanks guys









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> I should break into 15mil club during the cc at 14.8mil right now and doing over 100k a day.


Congrats Bal3Wolf


----------



## PimpSkyline

Already got my 1/5 Million checkpoints down, looking forward to 10 Mill


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> I should break into 15mil club during the cc at 14.8mil right now and doing over 100k a day.


Way to go Bal3Wolf!


----------



## funfortehfun

uote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> I've been folding for 11 days and have just made my first million


Insane hardware; have folded for more than a year and am barely touching 3/5ths of a million.


----------



## PCCstudent

@fun,it is not hard at all (do not take this wrong) with even dated hardware like I run to do 1.5million per month.I am sitting at 920,000 or so and it is just the 21st.I run socket 1366 and gpu2


----------



## juano

Congratulations to all the millionaires and keep up the good work to those who still have 400k to go









I'm pretty glad to have hit 960K in the last week. I was really hoping to be able to reach top 20 PPD for OCN when everybody was folding at their absolute max for the CC, but it doesn't look like that's going to happen. Nearly a million in a week is a good consolation prize though.


----------



## navynuke499

Over 40 mil







and almost in the OCN top 50. just a few more days away.


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCCstudent*
> 
> @fun,it is not hard at all (do not take this wrong) with even dated hardware like I run to do 1.5million per month.I am sitting at 920,000 or so and it is just the 21st.I run socket 1366 and gpu2


My hardware is very unoptimized - combined (CPU + GPU) I can only manage a PPD of around 18K at the most.


----------



## Avonosac

So.. I was wandering around.. and ...

BOOM.

I just happened to find a million points laying around.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> I've been folding for 11 days and have just made my first million


Haha, I just hit mine, I started like 4 days before that and turned my computer off while I slept. Been out of my room for most of the CC so my rig has just been running solid 24/7


----------



## WLL77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> So.. I was wandering around.. and ...
> 
> BOOM.
> 
> I just happened to find a million points laying around.


Very NIce!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i broke my 15mil so im going to be cutting way back probly 3-10k a day now max.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Very nice going people!


----------



## PCCstudent

Just passed 18 million.If I get up some energy and find some heat transfer grease I will put another i7-930 to work.I have been looking everywhere(in my home) for this grease


----------



## unseen0

Seems this is the right place to ask,

Does folding millionair count with boinc users aswell?
I'm nearing 1 mil on Milkyway project, so i was wondering if i had a chance on getting me a folding signature


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unseen0*
> 
> Seems this is the right place to ask,
> 
> Does folding millionair count with boinc users aswell?
> I'm nearing 1 mil on Milkyway project, so i was wondering if i had a chance on getting me a folding signature


Nope. Folding badges are for [email protected] only.


----------



## unseen0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Nope. Folding badges are for [email protected] only.


To bad







but thanks for the reply


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unseen0*
> 
> To bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but thanks for the reply


No problem. I think it would be cool if BOINC had their own set of badges. Maybe they will someday


----------



## Hacksword

S-s-s-s-s-sEVENTEEN Million!!!!!!!! WOOHOO!


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hacksword*
> 
> S-s-s-s-s-sEVENTEEN Million!!!!!!!! WOOHOO!


My, my, my...the post bits are a little bit behind! Gratz!

I finally caught...and passed...*asustweaker*:

Date of last work unit 2013-04-25 18:09:42
Total score *8033044*
Overall rank (if points are combined) 5450 of 1686448


----------



## Anthony20022

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hacksword*
> 
> S-s-s-s-s-sEVENTEEN Million!!!!!!!! WOOHOO!


Congrats!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> My, my, my...the post bits are a little bit behind! Gratz!


Unfortunately there's only a badge for every million up to 10, then it becomes more infrequent (see Deeeebs).


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthony20022*
> 
> Unfortunately there's only a badge for every million up to 10, then it becomes more infrequent (see Deeeebs).


Revelation!!









Thanks!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> My, my, my...the post bits are a little bit behind! Gratz!
> 
> I finally caught...and passed...*asustweaker*:
> 
> Date of last work unit 2013-04-25 18:09:42
> Total score *8033044*
> Overall rank (if points are combined) 5450 of 1686448


Congrats! You will pass me in a couple of months for overall rank.


----------



## arvidab

I just (since last I checked) cracked top 200 overall at a nice 160mil.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anthony20022*
> 
> Unfortunately there's only a badge for every million up to 10, then it becomes more infrequent (see Deeeebs).
> 
> 
> 
> Revelation!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

Yea, the highest is 100mil.


----------



## PCCstudent

The powers that control our folding team seem to have money for all different kind of promotions.I ask,can a tiny bit of this money get diverted to fix the badge situation?not only fix but make it better.


----------



## j3st3r

Almost to 2 million points. Sure beats folding on my E8500 like the old days.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hacksword*
> 
> S-s-s-s-s-sEVENTEEN Million!!!!!!!! WOOHOO!


Congrats man 17mil. is an awesome achievement!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> My, my, my...the post bits are a little bit behind! Gratz!
> 
> I finally caught...and passed...*asustweaker*:
> 
> Date of last work unit 2013-04-25 18:09:42
> Total score *8033044*
> Overall rank (if points are combined) 5450 of 1686448


Hey scuba, you are burning the woods down and you are going to pass me in the blink of an eye, but I did manage to get 9 million today before you could.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j3st3r*
> 
> Almost to 2 million points. Sure beats folding on my E8500 like the old days.


Way to go j3st3r, getting to a milestone sure does feel good!


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Congrats man 17mil. is an awesome achievement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey scuba, you are burning the woods down and you are going to pass me in the blink of an eye, but I did manage to get 9 million today before you could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Way to go j3st3r, getting to a milestone sure does feel good!


Grats on the 9m, nova!

I should hit 8.75m before midnight tonight--I have 410k to post at 11:45pm--and hit 9m tomorrow. I'm averaging about 590k points/day on this 4P (24th-26th)...so I should be at 10m by the end of the weekend...I hope. I'm also buying my E5-4650 mobo on Sunday, but I'm still up on the air on keeping it naked (either H2O or heatsinks) or going with a SuperMicro mobo/case combo (~$2100).

After I get that one going, I'll see what my daily rate is like.

Look out top 10...here I come!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yeah I think they ought to update the post bits for over 100m! It's kind of ridiculous that they haven't...shouldn't be that hard surely


----------



## epidemic

8 Million


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epidemic*
> 
> 8 Million


Grats!

On my way to 9m myself (@ 2:17pm)


----------



## DUpgrade

First million.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> First million.


Congratulations to you and all our other millionaires. Keep up the good work


----------



## scubadiver59

10m coming up in eight minutes!

It's getting harder to pass people now...I need to get my second 4P up and running!


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> 10m coming up in eight minutes!
> 
> It's getting harder to pass people now...I need to get my second 4P up and running!


Just wait until your next conquests are 1 week+...


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Just wait until your next conquests are 1 week+...


That's when I go get a third 4P system!









EDIT:
From the looks of things, right around #21 is when things start to look like Mt. Everest and the climbing will quickly grind to a very slow crawl.


----------



## mica3speedy

4 million points hit







.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mica3speedy*
> 
> 4 million points hit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .












I'm just about to hit 1.5m.. Comp was chugging away while I was in Vegas


----------



## Anthony20022

I told my client to finish its last task so I could switch over to running BOINC CPU tasks for the Pentathlon. With that one posted I now have a total of: 3,999,946.


----------



## Asustweaker

8 MILLION, BEFORE SCUBA BLEW MY DOORS OFF!!!!

I love it man. I lost my internet for four days at home. Checked my stats at work a couple times, just to see where YOU were "scuba steve"!!

I'm back up and running, but down to only CPU on my i7, and a much slower clock. Still haven't recovered completely from the "CC". Everything threw a KANIPTION FIT once I shut down.

congrats everyone on their millions reached.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Biorganic

Hey Guys, Im not a folding Millionaire *yet* but I wanted to ask a favor.

I myself had never folded before this years chimp challenge but I managed to pull in a little over 500k for the team. I realize that the flawed handicap system sort of destroyed our shot at winning, but it did not stop many BOINC team members from dedicating their hardware to helping out the team for the Chimp Challenge.

I would like to ask the same from some of my fellow folders. If possible any and all help in the BOINC Pentathlon would be greatly appreciated. We are currently at 60 signups, if you guys could help us break 100 it would be Fantastic!

If interested follow the link in my sig or PM me.

Thank you


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> 8 MILLION, BEFORE SCUBA BLEW MY DOORS OFF!!!!
> 
> I love it man. I lost my internet for four days at home. Checked my stats at work a couple times, just to see where YOU were "scuba steve"!!
> 
> I'm back up and running, but down to only CPU on my i7, and a much slower clock. Still haven't recovered completely from the "CC". Everything threw a KANIPTION FIT once I shut down.
> 
> congrats everyone on their millions reached.
> 
> Keep up the good work.


You have a reprieve for a day, Asustweaker...I'm taking the day off to make a run to Ohio to look at, and probably buy, a car.

So...if you want...you can catch me. I'm sitting at 11,322,824 and waiting...and waiting...and waiting...


----------



## Asustweaker

Nice! What kind of car? You know, I'm a 10 yr, master tech buddy. Any question, fire away

Either way, good luck dude.


----------



## navynuke499

Heck yes!! Just made OCN top 50. I see Scuba is catching up quick though.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> Nice! What kind of car? You know, I'm a 10 yr, master tech buddy. Any question, fire away
> 
> Either way, good luck dude.


I'll take some pictures tomorrow or Saturday, but I flew to Cincinnati to pick up a LOW mileage 2007 Honda S2000. Just got back home after an 8.5 hour drive and a 20min power wash to get all the damn bugs off.

Oh...I started folding again: picked up an 8105 (est. 674k PPD / 402k credit). Hope you got some folding in!!!









EDIT:

The dealership that sold me the car was quick to take down their listing, but AutoTrader (where I found the car) still has their listing up:

http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-sale/vehicledetails.xhtml?listingId=343560902

EDIT to the EDIT:

NVM...they removed the post. Pic's forthcoming...


----------



## juano

Congratulations to the millionaires!


----------



## Jeppzer

Woo...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Woo...


I think you mean "boo".


----------



## ZDngrfld

Got a new badge... Almost to the last one








Should be in the top 20 in a day or two. Probably in the top 500 overall in that time as well.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Very nice!
I'm working towards the top 10k for [email protected] and under the 1k mark at OCN!


----------



## scubadiver59

Date of last work unit 2013-05-05 17:09:35
Total score 13082785

Where are you Asustweaker?


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Date of last work unit 2013-05-05 17:09:35
> Total score 13082785
> 
> Where are you Asustweaker?


My oh my, how you love to gloat









I'm down to just my proc., running in linux.So I'm only putting out about 25-30k ppd. But don't count me out for good. Been shopping for a quad g34 board. Once I purchase that, my boy has some ECC ram for free, then I'm left with getting the PSU, and the chips.

Coming for you buddy

Just cuz I love it. My new Linux











My mercenary Penguins ready to march


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> 
> 
> My mercenary Penguins ready to march


Nice desktop! But that still won't help you..ordered my E5 mobo today! Just sell your firstborn and get a second system!


----------



## Anthony20022

Just passed 4 million!


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Nice desktop! But that still won't help you..ordered my E5 mobo today! Just sell your firstborn and get a second system!










like anyone would want to buy my first born!! but I'll try.


----------



## Avonosac

Will hit 2 million tomorrow, and just broke the top 1,000 rankings!


----------



## DUpgrade

I would suspect this thread will see some activity in the coming days with the core 17s being available once again.


----------



## deafboy

5 Million, yay, lol.

Million points in a month, not bad I suppose.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> My oh my, how you love to gloat


No "gloat" ... just friendly competition!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> I'm down to just my proc., running in linux.So I'm only putting out about 25-30k ppd. But don't count me out for good. Been shopping for a quad g34 board. Once I purchase that, my boy has some ECC ram for free, then I'm left with getting the PSU, and the chips.
> 
> Coming for you buddy


Just looked at my "Overtakes and Conquests" at EOC'ing: it will take me 1.9 years at my current rate to take over 2nd place @ OCN. arvidab, ZDngrfld, and deeeebs don't even register yet since my weekly output isn't overtaking them significantly.

Need *MOAR* boards!!


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> No "gloat" ... just friendly competition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just looked at my "Overtakes and Conquests" at EOC'ing: it will take me 1.9 years at my current rate to take over 2nd place @ OCN. arvidab, ZDngrfld, and deeeebs don't even register yet since my weekly output isn't overtaking them significantly.
> 
> Need *MOAR* boards!!


You have been flying through the rankings. A while back you where listed as a threat&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; that lasted about a day. Get some 7970's into your rigs pulling 120ppd thanks to core 17. Netted me 300 k yesterday from my GPU's

Thanks to the above I got to 5 Mil


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> I would suspect this thread will see some activity in the coming days with the core 17s being available once again.


These things are incredible, they are much better than the previous core17s.

Looks like I'm about 4 hours away from 2 million with a TPF of 1:03-1:04 the WU's are getting done pretty fast.


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> No "gloat" ... just friendly competition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just looked at my "Overtakes and Conquests" at EOC'ing: it will take me 1.9 years at my current rate to take over 2nd place @ OCN. arvidab, ZDngrfld, and deeeebs don't even register yet since my weekly output isn't overtaking them significantly.
> 
> Need *MOAR* boards!!


LOL, just giving you crap. Ya deeeebs is just a machine. Once you hit the top 5 and even 10, the climb just screaches to a hault. I've been screwin around with my linux builds so much lately my ppd is gonna be low for a bit. Power bill too. $287 for a 2 bedroom







I figure that a 4p set up on a scheduler should be about 60% more power efficient. But the talk of possible GPU BIGADV, is very interesting.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> You have been flying through the rankings. A while back you where listed as a threat&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; that lasted about a day. Get some 7970's into your rigs pulling 120ppd thanks to core 17. Netted me 300 k yesterday from my GPU's
> 
> Thanks to the above I got to 5 Mil


I have a 8350 w/two 7950s in a machine I normally game with when I'm not folding. I'll have to crank that one back up, OC everything, and see what happens.

My SuperMicro X9QR7-TF+ mobo will be here on Friday...woohoo!









Now all I need is a new AX-1200 PSU and then steal two CPU cables from my other PSU bags--this new mobo has *FOUR* CPU 8-pin connectors!


----------



## martinhal

Holly cow !! What are you going to be folding on in total ?


----------



## Asustweaker

He's never gonna stop adding rigs!!!


----------



## Avonosac

Ding 2 million!


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Holly cow !! What are you going to be folding on in total ?


The 24-hour crew will consist of my 61xx's and my E5's for 112 threads combined. I will also be running a GTX580 for team folding.

All I really want is 1m+/day with the two 4p rigs; then...who knows?!

EDIT:
Inside the top 200 (at 200 actually) @ 14.2m


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Ding 2 million!


Grats!!


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> The 24-hour crew will consist of my 61xx's and my E5's for 112 threads combined. I will also be running a GTX580 for team folding.
> 
> All I really want is 1m+/day with the two 4p rigs; then...who knows?!
> 
> EDIT:
> Inside the top 200 (at 200 actually) @ 14.2m


That's nuts! Congrats on the top 200


----------



## scubadiver59

Date of last work unit 2013-05-09 21:09:33
Total score 15,390,739

And I finally broke 700k PPD on two 8102's the other day -- 710269 & 706381.

My 6176s must be breaking in just in time for my E5 build this weekend...if my PSU and heatsinks arrive today...otherwise on Monday.


----------



## nova4005

Reached 10 million last night!


----------



## Avonosac

Grats nova!


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Reached 10 million last night!


Grats! Only five more to get the next badge!


----------



## Avonosac

Top 15k contributor worldwide!

Booyakasha!


----------



## martinhal

In the top 10 daily producer for OCN









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=37726


----------



## scubadiver59

Hmmm....I wonder if I should turn on a few more machines to catch Deeeebs?


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> In the top 10 daily producer for OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=37726


YOU ARE BEATING ME BY *430* POINTS!


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Hmmm....I wonder if I should turn on a few more machines to catch Deeeebs?


Yes, you should.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> In the top 10 daily producer for OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=37726
> 
> 
> 
> YOU ARE BEATING ME BY *430* POINTS!
Click to expand...

That goes for you too.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> In the top 10 daily producer for OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=37726
> 
> 
> 
> YOU ARE BEATING ME BY *430* POINTS!
Click to expand...

This also means that you'll catch me in just 176 722 and a half days.


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> In the top 10 daily producer for OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=37726


Nice work man!!!

Once I get some stuff sorted out, I should be very close to that.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> Nice work man!!!
> 
> Once I get some stuff sorted out, I should be very close to that.


Yea same here.... These winning lottery numbers are taking longer to sort out than I expected though.









Congratulations to all the millionaires, I'm about 2 weeks away from 40 million myself which is a nice one.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I hit under 20k worldwide mark - I'm happy


----------



## [CyGnus]

12 Millions in the bag!


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> This also means that you'll catch me in just 176 722 and a half days.


One down 176 721 and a half to go


----------



## muels7

Nice, hit 20mil the other day.

Just gotta keep on folding


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muels7*
> 
> Nice, hit 20mil the other day.
> 
> Just gotta keep on folding


Congrats on the 20 million!


----------



## AndyE

The weekend is over.

Didn't achieve my goal of getting to 3 mio PPD over the weekend.
(Some AMD GPUs got absymal low 0x16 WU instead of nice 0x17)

Good things are:
Good progress for a weekend, friday noon I started with 1 mio (which I did a month ago)
200 WU finished, no bad returns
the AMD GPUs run with x17 cores very stable
still room for further optimizations, planned for next weekend (+200k PPD)
improved my rank from 16300 to 1004


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyE*
> 
> The weekend is over.
> 
> Didn't achieve my goal of getting to 3 mio PPD over the weekend.
> (Some AMD GPUs got absymal low 0x16 WU instead of nice 0x17)
> 
> Good things are:
> Good progress for a weekend, friday noon I started with 1 mio (which I did a month ago)
> 200 WU finished, no bad returns
> the AMD GPUs run with x17 cores very stable
> still room for further optimizations, planned for next weekend (+200k PPD)
> improved my rank from 16300 to 1004


Why aren't you folding for OCN?!?!


----------



## juano

Reading AndyE saying he got 200 WUs done over the weekend made me look at my WUs completed (I can't remember the last time I looked at WUs completed instead of millions) and...
































































































I'm at 10,050 currently so I hit that in the last few days.


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats guys!







I have also folded wu's.









AndyE, Team0? You need to change that to 37726.


----------



## SeD669

I hit 1 mil a few days ago







. But I havent received a certificate like some others. Havent really checked but should it be in my emails or through OCN?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> I hit 1 mil a few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But I havent received a certificate like some others. Havent really checked but should it be in my emails or through OCN?


http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userstats



Just enter your user name.


----------



## Anthony20022

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> I hit 1 mil a few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But I havent received a certificate like some others. Havent really checked but should it be in my emails or through OCN?


If you're referring to the type of certificate that juano posted above, that isn't through OCN. Go to the Stanford stats page (yours is here: http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=SeD669). The "certificate" buttons will give you the two certificates for points and WUs.

Edit: hertz9753 beat me to it


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> I hit 1 mil a few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But I havent received a certificate like some others. Havent really checked but should it be in my emails or through OCN?


It's through the stanford website. Here it is and congrats on your first million!

http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/awards/cached-certs/cert.SeD669.1059089.jpg


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthony20022*
> 
> If you're referring to the type of certificate that juano posted above, that isn't through OCN. Go to the Stanford stats page (yours is here: http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=SeD669). The "certificate" buttons will give you the two certificates for points and WUs.
> 
> Edit: hertz9753 beat me to it


Yes I did. This is how I felt for 3 minutes.


----------



## SeD669

Oh sweet cheers guys







awesome


----------



## nova4005

11 million today!







only 4 million till the next badge.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> 11 million today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only 4 million till the next badge.


Wow congrats! You're really cranking


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Wow congrats! You're really cranking


Thanks man, I am really liking the core 17 units on my gpus!


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Thanks man, I am really liking the core 17 units on my gpus!


I get more points off a single core 17 WU on my 7950 than what I used to get in a day. This is why I had pulled my GPU out of folding but since adding it back for the core 17s I'm seeing 92k ppd off the GPU alone. I'm sure many will hit millions within days and weeks now.


----------



## DizZz

Just hit 5 million


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> I get more points off a single core 17 WU on my 7950 than what I used to get in a day. This is why I had pulled my GPU out of folding but since adding it back for the core 17s I'm seeing 92k ppd off the GPU alone. I'm sure many will hit millions within days and weeks now.


They are awesome!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Just hit 5 million


Congrats man!


----------



## scubadiver59

Grats to all!!!

18,184,806...going after *TheBlademaster01* at 19,440,732...then *labnjab* at 22,032,899.

After that...the world!!!









Hint: I think that everyone should go on summer vacation for three months and make it easier to me to claw my way to the top!


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Hint: I think that everyone should go on summer vacation for three months and make it easier to me to claw my way to the top!


ill be deploying in a month until December so you will catch me quick.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> ill be deploying in a month until December so you will catch me quick.


Ahhh, summer cruises. Flat top or other?

Glad I was in the chair farce...flew recce's as a linguist...no time on the water. Closest I came to the Navy was four years worth of remote's at NSA Souda Bay, Crete, Greece.


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Ahhh, summer cruises. Flat top or other?
> 
> Glad I was in the chair farce...flew recce's as a linguist...no time on the water. Closest I came to the Navy was four years worth of remote's at NSA Souda Bay, Crete, Greece.


this time is going to be on a sub tender. i am normally on subs, but i am currently on "shore duty" or what ever you want to call it since i still get deployed.


----------



## martinhal

7 mil today and in the top 10 daily producers for OCN for a week


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> this time is going to be on a sub tender. i am normally on subs, but i am currently on "shore duty" or what ever you want to call it since i still get deployed.


Boomers or fast attacks.. or I guess the amphibious support is its own class now. My dad was a boomer nuke, always been a big fan of the sub fleet


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Boomers or fast attacks.. or I guess the amphibious support is its own class now. My dad was a boomer nuke, always been a big fan of the sub fleet


boomer nuke here


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I passed the two million mark today


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> I passed the two million mark today


Congrats Doc!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Congrats Doc!


Cheers Nova








Loving the Core 17's! I'm averaging around 210K in 24 hrs


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Ditto on those core 17s! I'm approaching 2 mill myself!


----------



## arvidab

Nice work all millionaires!








I'm loosing ground myself, I'm close to falling out of world top 200.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Grats to all!!!
> 
> 18,184,806...going after *TheBlademaster01* at 19,440,732...then *labnjab* at 22,032,899.
> 
> After that...the world!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hint: I think that everyone should go on summer vacation for three months and make it easier to me to claw my way to the top!


3 months ain't enough mate, you got 8 until you catch me (seeing as your bad luck with mobos continue, too bad about that though).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Nice 1!


----------



## WLL77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> I passed the two million mark today


Grats Doc on 2 mil! and to you Dubbed for pending 2 mil!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Thanks and congrats to all!


----------



## scubadiver59

20,025,068 and folding....


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> 20,025,068 and folding....












All I can say!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> 20,025,068 and folding....


Niceeeeeeee









I'm surprised to see myself in the top 20 producers


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> 20,025,068 and folding....


Congrats scuba! You are on fire







but don't slow down or I will catch back up to you!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Niceeeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised to see myself in the top 20 producers


That is a good feeling being in the top 20. I am also enjoying being in the top 5 for 24 hour points average even if it is just temporary.









Keep up the good work Doc, soon it will be the end of the Pentathlon and time to get the crunch going again.









Edit: I hit 12 million this morning!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I got a new badge








!
2mill!


----------



## ericeod

DizZz got me to start folding again. I hadn't folded in a long time. Then I started up during the last Chimp Challenge, and have been trying to fold 24/7 since 13 April 2013 (the down times wea when I was OCing my 7970 for folding). I should be hitting 3M by tomorrow morning:

http://s83.photobucket.com/user/ericeod/media/foldingupdateMay18_zpscbe84ea3.jpg.html


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> DizZz got me to start folding again. I hadn't folded in a long time. Then I started up during the last Chimp Challenge, and have been trying to fold 24/7 since 13 April 2013 (the down times where when I was OCing my 7970 for folding. I should be hitting 3M by tomorrow morning:


Wow you're cranking! Keep it up and congrats on your 3 million


----------



## martinhal

8 million









20 hours to the Foldathon


----------



## GarTheConquer

3 mil


----------



## juano

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## arvidab

Woopdidoo! 170mil and *TOP 5*, baby!


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Woopdidoo! 170mil and *TOP 5*, baby!


Way to go arvidab, That is an awesome achievement!!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

very nice! gratz


----------



## juano

*Congratulations arvi!!! You're my hero!*


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Woopdidoo! 170mil and *TOP 5*, baby!


Ehh, it's ok, but it's not top *4*.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Ehh, it's ok, but it's not top *4*.


Says the person who hasn't folded in a year...


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Woopdidoo! 170mil and *TOP 5*, baby!


Don't get too comfortable up there, dude...#6 will be welcoming you home as an old friend in a few months!









EDIT:

BTW...gratz!!!!


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Woopdidoo! 170mil and *TOP 5*, baby!


Congrats!









My progress has slowed for a bit. I'm down a CPU in one rig and another rig all together. I should be able to get this second processor in my SR-2 this week and see what it can actually do. I might buy a new motherboard for these E5-2450s this week as well. We'll see... I miss putting out some real numbers, though


----------



## WLL77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Woopdidoo! 170mil and *TOP 5*, baby!


Dang,, that is a lot of points! Nice job man!


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Woopdidoo! 170mil and *TOP 5*, baby!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Woopdidoo! 170mil and *TOP 5*, baby!


Congrats!


----------



## arvidab

Thanks all, especially z.


----------



## tictoc

My 7970 is back folding again. Just passed the 9 million mark.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Thanks all, especially z.


You can't thank me, my post was ironic.


----------



## scubadiver59

Woohoo...top 100 for OCN!!!

Date of last work unit 2013-05-22 23:09:24
Total score 23631004

This should put me at #98 on the list unless Op125 posted some results...then I'd only be at #99.

However, my 4P 6176 rig never sleeps...so it's only until noon today when my next ~300k drops and I move up to #97.

Deeeebs and arvidab still don't register on the ExtremeOverclocking "overtake" board; but once I get above their daily output I'll have an idea how many years it will take to catch up to them...LoL









EDIT: Op125 did post some more...sigh...only made it to #99


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Gratz!


----------



## WLL77

Gratz Scuba!!
Justed passed the 5million mark myself.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Deeeebs and arvidab still don't register on the ExtremeOverclocking "overtake" board; but once I get above their daily output I'll have an idea how many years it will take to catch up to them...LoL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Op125 did post some more...sigh...only made it to #99


12 years at the current 24h avg, though that is based over the last 7 days.



Nice work on top 100 nonetheless, when you get that E5-4650 rig going you should climb a lot faster.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> 12 years at the current 24h avg, though that is based over the last 7 days.
> 
> ...snip...
> 
> Nice work on top 100 nonetheless, when you get that E5-4650 rig going you should climb a lot faster.


Actually, once I get this rig up and running *AND* get that other "damaged" board populated...then I'll make some headway.

Of course, I still have the 4x 6124HE's coming from Hukkel...


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Woohoo...top 100 for OCN!!!


It took me nearly 2 years to get into the top 100, and you did it in about 2 months!









Congrats, man!


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> 12 years at the current 24h avg, though that is based over the last 7 days.
> 
> ...snip...
> 
> Nice work on top 100 nonetheless, when you get that E5-4650 rig going you should climb a lot faster.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, once I get this rig up and running *AND* get that other "damaged" board populated...then I'll make some headway.
> 
> Of course, I still have the 4x 6124HE's coming from Hukkel...
Click to expand...

Oh yea, I just remembered you had two 4P 2011 boards...


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Actually, once I get this rig up and running *AND* get that other "damaged" board populated...then I'll make some headway.
> 
> Of course, I still have the 4x 6124HE's coming from Hukkel...


I'm trying my best to fend you off, but I think I'm just delaying the inevitable in all honesty








I will have my SR-2 with two X5650s running tonight as well as my E5-2450s. Ended up having to return my bad E5-2670 which has really hindered my PPD. Hopefully I can find a replacement for a decent price.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

8 million!









I need to do a bit of 'cleaning up' and process a render for my buddy, but I can't bring myself to stop my 4P from folding.

"just one more work unit...."


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> 8 million!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to do a bit of 'cleaning up' and process a render for my buddy, but I can't bring myself to stop my 4P from folding.
> 
> "just one more work unit...."


This is the reason I haven't changed fans on my SR-2 rig yet. (I got my fans a year ago.







)


----------



## PCCstudent

19 million


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCCstudent*
> 
> 19 million


Gratz!


----------



## Anthony20022

Looks like I passed 5 million last night; this is my first month with over 1,000,000 points.









Also, OCN passed 14 billion points yesterday!


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthony20022*
> 
> Looks like I passed 5 million last night; this is my first month with over 1,000,000 points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, OCN passed 14 billion points yesterday!


Congrats that's awesome and way to go OCN


----------



## Gungnir

I (finally) passed 1 million a couple days ago.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Nice one!


----------



## LarsL

I hit 20 mil today


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> I (finally) passed 1 million a couple days ago.


Congrats!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> I hit 20 mil today


Way to go LarsL, that is awesome!


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> I hit 20 mil today


Gratz!!!

25 million earlier today and on the way to 1.3 million for the day...a new high!!


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Gratz!!!
> 
> 25 million earlier today and on the way to 1.3 million for the day...a new high!!


Keep it up that way, my friend.









Consistency and Persistence..... That's all you need in this game


----------



## unexpectedly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *
> ca-cycleworks.com has increased to 10 million points.
> *


Wooot! I kinda thought this would never happen...







Hmmmm, I need to get back into this moar better...
-Chris


----------



## black7hought

I hit one million a few weeks ago and I'm slowly climbing to two million. I may have to go the nVidia route to increase my PPD.


----------



## martinhal

Congrats !! Why not fold core 17 on your gpu ? AMD cards love them.


----------



## cam51037

Is anybody not able to pick up Core 17 units? My 670 is running on Core 15 units.


----------



## arvidab

Great work all millionaires! Keep it up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Congrats !! Why not fold core 17 on your gpu ? AMD cards love them.


I'd say only 7000-series love them (7700 and up at least), my 6970 does 15-16k on _17. Although that's a 6-7k increase over _16, it still draws more power and nets less points than my 560Ti.


----------



## cam51037

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention I hit 4 million awhile ago! Woohoo!


----------



## black7hought

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Congrats !! Why not fold core 17 on your gpu ? AMD cards love them.


I am but I'm only getting around 15k-25k PPD.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm getting core17s, no problem on my gtx660ti


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> 8 million!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to do a bit of 'cleaning up' and process a render for my buddy, but I can't bring myself to stop my 4P from folding.
> 
> "just one more work unit...."


Congrats on your 10 Mil







I was hoping on beating you to that milestone .


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Congrats on your 10 Mil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping on beating you to that milestone .


Thank you sir, and congratulations as well!









Pretty sure we hit within an hour or two of each other. Hopefully i'll settle at around 650-700k PPD for the long run. I do love this folding stuff!


----------



## DUpgrade

Just hit 2 million this afternoon. Today's my birthday too!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Congrats and Happy Birthday!


----------



## bfromcolo

Only took 1 1/2 years LOL.


----------



## scubadiver59

Oh, yeah!!!






Donor Scubadiver59
Team Overclock.net (37726)
Score *30,648,046*
OCN Rank 78
[email protected] Donor Rank 1306
Work Units 358
Date of last work unit 2013-05-29 02:10:07


----------



## epidemic

10 million


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epidemic*
> 
> 10 million


1.5 x epidemic for me. Congrats to both of us!


----------



## arvidab

Nice going you two! And all of the other peeps too of course.


----------



## gboeds

new badge









(I am quicker than the badge update, it seems....)


----------



## arvidab

Way to go!


----------



## DUpgrade

Silly question but when do the postbit stats reset each month? It's only June 2nd there's no way I have over a million points this month considering I just hit 2 milion days ago? These Core 17s really rake in the points but best I usually do is around 90-100k ppd although I tend to pause folding when I'm playing games and stuff.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Silly question but when do the postbit stats reset each month? It's only June 2nd there's no way I have over a million points this month considering I just hit 2 milion days ago? These Core 17s really rake in the points but best I usually do is around 90-100k ppd although I tend to pause folding when I'm playing games and stuff.


Something is up with the points on the OCN side of things. It's behind by around 2 million points for me.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

15 Million! New badge time!

Oh and I had a 1.1 million point day yesterday!


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> 15 Million! New badge time!
> 
> Oh and I had a 1.1 million point day yesterday!


Oooh...aren't you special!









Congratulations!!!


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> 15 Million! New badge time!
> 
> Oh and I had a 1.1 million point day yesterday!


Nice! I would be closer to 1 million PPD if Newegg would quit sending me DOA motherboards... Oh I guess it doesn't help when you have a processor go bad in a 300k+ PPD rig either... I'll have everything running like it should one of these days


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Nice! I would be closer to 1 million PPD if Newegg would quit sending me DOA motherboards... Oh I guess it doesn't help when you have a processor go bad in a 300k+ PPD rig either... I'll have everything running like it should one of these days


Crap. you'll be out-producing me then. I always thought you were an 800k ppd type of guy. I need to up my game a bit.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Crap. you'll be out-producing me then. I always thought you were an 800k ppd type of guy. I need to up my game a bit.


I was closer to that when I had my 300k+ rig running at full capacity. Not so much now... When I have this E5-2450 rig going I should be around that again. If I can find another processor for TwoPeaTwo I should be near 1 million... Like I said, one of these days


----------



## msgclb

My latest milestone:


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> My latest milestone:


Congrats!


----------



## scubadiver59

Grats on the 70m plateau and the top 25!


----------



## msgclb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Congrats!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Grats on the 70m plateau and the top 25!


Thanks.









When I looked at my team rank on OCN my first thought was I must have been overtaken by a couple of folders but then I then realized the OCN data is flawed.

Because of the weather and I'm not referring to the recent tornadoes I've had to cut back to one client.

The hot temperatures here have made my life miserable.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I looked at my team rank on OCN my first thought was I must have been overtaken by a couple of folders but then I then realized the OCN data is flawed.
> 
> Because of the weather and I'm not referring to the recent tornadoes I've had to cut back to one client.
> The hot temperatures here have made my life miserable.


Miserable vs. Alive...hmmm...









And thank goodness you weren't in any of the swaths those tornadoes have been cutting!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I looked at my team rank on OCN my first thought was I must have been overtaken by a couple of folders but then I then realized the OCN data is flawed.
> 
> Because of the weather and I'm not referring to the recent tornadoes I've had to cut back to one client.
> The hot temperatures here have made my life miserable.


Congrats! Sorry I missed your milestone.

This guy will never tell you, but he actually has over 150 million folding points combined.


----------



## Go Gators!

Just hit 10 mil a few hours ago... only took me 4 years, 8 months, 1 week, 1 day. That's an average of 5855 PPD. That's actually quite good, all things considered


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go Gators!*
> 
> Just hit 10 mil a few hours ago... only took me 4 years, 8 months, 1 week, 1 day. That's an average of 5855 PPD. That's actually quite good, all things considered


Congrats on the milestone!


----------



## navynuke499

oh yeah, just hit 50 mil before i head out for 6 months. glad i made it, with 1 day to spare.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> oh yeah, just hit 50 mil before i head out for 6 months. glad i made it, with 1 day to spare.


Congrats! and Good Luck!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> oh yeah, just hit 50 mil before i head out for 6 months. glad i made it, with 1 day to spare.


Congrads! Be safe, and thanks for your service!


----------



## scubadiver59

Woohoo!!!










Date of last work unit: 2013-06-08 08:07:38
Total score: 40,096,689
[email protected] rank: 973 of 1692359


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Woohoo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date of last work unit: 2013-06-08 08:07:38
> Total score: 40,096,689
> [email protected] rank: 973 of 1692359


Congrats on 40 mirrion! and for breaking into the top 1000!


----------



## Anthony20022

6,000,000 points (and 1600 WUs)!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthony20022*
> 
> 6,000,000 points (and 1600 WUs)!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Congrads!







That's quite a fun double-milestone!

I just Broke 19 million, and Top 150 for our team!


----------



## ZDngrfld

Hit 90 million. Might have a 1 million point day today. If EOC would ever update, I'd know! The suspense is killing me!


----------



## scubadiver59

Gratz.!!!

And it won't do any good, I'm still going to catch you!! LoL!


----------



## twerk

Hit my first million while I was away over the weekend, it's taken around a month









Shame I can't fold 24/7, I'd be on around 4 million now if I could. Every little helps though!

Some of you guys can do 1 million in a day haha.



Does anyone know when the OCN postbit is going to update? Seems to be lagging behind a fair bit.


----------



## DUpgrade

^ I think the postbit has been broken for awhile now because it's not showing proper stats or rank anymore.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> ^ I think the postbit has been broken for awhile now because it's not showing proper stats or rank anymore.


It stopped updating May 31st so that's why it is not up to date.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Gratz.!!!
> 
> And it won't do any good, I'm still going to catch you!! LoL!


I'll delay the inevitable as long as possible!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

YAY! not only did I pass 20 million, I did it on my birthday, AND OCN's stats started working again so I have a badge!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> YAY! not only did I pass 20 million, I did it on my birthday, AND OCN's stats started working again so I have a badge!


Congrats!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> YAY! not only did I pass 20 million, I did it on my birthday, AND OCN's stats started working again so I have a badge!


Congrats! and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jeppzer

I really miss bluedevil.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I really miss bluedevil.


I miss axi.


----------



## scubadiver59

Sorry Kevdog...but that #50 folding spot was calling my name.



Onward and upward...Rockhopper is next on my list at #25.


----------



## DUpgrade

3 million


----------



## anubis1127

Congrats!


----------



## Snyderman34

So the postbit is working again? Does it show up automatically (I have the name filled out)?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> So the postbit is working again? Does it show up automatically (I have the name filled out)?


I approved it for you. Looks like it's showing up now.


----------



## Snyderman34

Awesome. Thanks Anubis!


----------



## epidemic

Been in Arizona for the least week and a half and managed to hit 11 million







. Going on vacation next week and will leave the 670 crunching while I am gone


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epidemic*
> 
> Been in Arizona for the least week and a half and managed to hit 11 million
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Going on vacation next week and will leave the 670 crunching while I am gone


Nice.


----------



## scubadiver59

The half-century mark...woohoo!!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> The half-century mark...woohoo!!


Congrats scuba!


----------



## Avonosac

Scuba chuggin away!


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> The half-century mark...woohoo!!


Sweet! Congratz, buddy!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> The half-century mark...woohoo!!


Keep up the PPD train! Killin' it Scuba!


----------



## Anthony20022

7 million points and passed 400 team rank!


----------



## anubis1127

Hey, nice job! Congrats.


----------



## Asustweaker

nice work everyone. just broke 9 million myself.

Yet I'm still not seeing any of my participation badges







many F.A.T.'s and of course the CC. but no one seems to have those yet


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> nice work everyone. just broke 9 million myself.
> 
> Yet I'm still not seeing any of my participation badges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many F.A.T.'s and of course the CC. but no one seems to have those yet


Hmm, when did you sign up for the FAT last year? Because it certainly looks like you could have participated in at least 10 of them in 2012, in which case you should get a badge.

I haven't heard anything about CC badges for this year. Last year they had to be manually done, so if you didn't PM axipher to get yours, you didn't get one, which is why I don't have one.

and Congrats on the milestone!


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Hmm, when did you sign up for the FAT last year? Because it certainly looks like you could have participated in at least 10 of them in 2012, in which case you should get a badge.
> 
> I haven't heard anything about CC badges for this year. Last year they had to be manually done, so if you didn't PM axipher to get yours, you didn't get one, which is why I don't have one.
> 
> and Congrats on the milestone!


It would be a modest estimate to say I was part of 10 fat's last year. not really one to thrive on recognition, but in this case for sure. I seem to like the badges though. Show's participation, and kinda helps to promote the folding with in the community


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> It would be a modest estimate to say I was part of 10 fat's last year. not really one to thrive on recognition, but in this case for sure. I seem to like the badges though. Show's participation, and kinda helps to promote the folding with in the community


Axi was abducted by lil' chris.


----------



## DUpgrade

I thought it would take a year to hit a million points and then it took almost no time to hit it again and again. The badges are kind of neat but I have no idea how you "earn" them. For this year's CC I was just automatically "in" without having to signup or anything. Still no badge but I also heard last year's CC participants got their badges just months prior so it must take awhile to gain recognition. At least we have the postbit and ranks.


----------



## Mongol

Need more cores...just broke 10mil last night.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ***********
> 
> Need more cores...just broke 10mil last night.


Congrads! More cores: More better!


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ***********
> 
> Need more cores...just broke 10mil last night.


Congrats ! Get the GPU foldig core 17


----------



## PCCstudent

Just broke 20 million. I certainly wish I had a larger cash pile to work with as this folding stuff has turned into fighting medical issues that are getting pretty personal (for me it is the infectious disease side). I mentioned free courses from Coursea. I was looking over some of the instructors and a few of the guys working with the folding program across the nation are teaching them. The Networking course starts on the 26th. This is a free 12 week sub graduate level networking course that you do get a certificate if you finish (we can work this course as a group or team). The folding program is about the research but I have found it to be a fun way to add to my IT skills. It has been really hard to get anyone else interested though. They do not see that even if they dispute the science side it will help them personally in their IT studies (others have to study also, or not?)

EDIT: boy they sure have got a handle on the badges lately. I just broke 20 million a few hours ago and my badge is already here. I must say "good job". My 20 million came a little at a time. I did work a small amount of 8 core -bigadv but mostly it was running a lot of machines for a good amount of time. I never worked even one of those 100K+ ppd work units (not that I would not have liked to) and I never had the chance to tap into someone elses hardware (like the HP program).


----------



## ZDngrfld

Welp hit 100 million. Looks like I'm done with millionaire badges. Maybe we'll get some new ones... maybe


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Welp hit 100 million. Looks like I'm done with millionaire badges. Maybe we'll get some new ones... maybe


 Congrats! I knew you were getting close to the century mark.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Welp hit 100 million. Looks like I'm done with millionaire badges. Maybe we'll get some new ones... maybe


Grats...I'll be there soon!


----------



## WLL77

Congrats to You! That is an impressive milestone.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Welp hit 100 million. Looks like I'm done with millionaire badges. Maybe we'll get some new ones... maybe


Big number! Well done, ZD!


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Big number! Well done, ZD!


I see you're going to hit 200 million soon. Talk about a big number


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Congrats to ZDngrfld on 100M, ********* on 10M and scubadiver59 on blowing past me like a freight train into the top 50.

I myself just broke 50M and hope to have another 2500K and 3930K in the Farm soon.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Congrats to ZDngrfld on 100M, ********* on 10M and scubadiver59 on blowing past me like a freight train into the top 50.
> 
> I myself just broke 50M and hope to have another 2500K and 3930K in the Farm soon.


Nicely done, knuckle.








But I've seen your house etc, you should have at least a couple of 4P's folding!


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Nicely done, knuckle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But I've seen your house etc*, you should have at least a couple of 4P's folding!


Are you saying that Knuckle's loaded? Well off? Living comfortably? Has a spare room for rent?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Are you saying that Knuckle's loaded? Well off? Living comfortably? Has a spare room for rent?


I think he just meant he's seen his house 

http://www.overclock.net/t/887917/power-rangers/4000_20#post_20254291


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I think he just meant he's seen his house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/887917/power-rangers/4000_20#post_20254291


He doesn't live that far from me...I could use his pool to practice on my scuba skills!


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I think he just meant he's seen his house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/887917/power-rangers/4000_20#post_20254291
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't live that far from me...I could use his pool to practice on my scuba skills!
Click to expand...

Yes, and he does mention that he has a spare room...


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Shoot! I'm a broke college student working through school. My 4p was over 25% of my annual income. Why? Because folding. (and I'm certifiably crazy-impulsive







).

MOAR 4p! And with such a well-earned comfortable abode, one would think that a nice and powerful media server would be in the best interest of the family


----------



## hertz9753

Fisher Price Bulk Diapers 300 ct. Not NASA approved, just trying to get to that Power Rangers party.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Fisher Price Bulk Diapers 300 ct. Not NASA approved, just trying to get to that Power Rangers party.


LOL


----------



## arvidab




----------



## WLL77

Just hit 10million!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WLL77*
> 
> Just hit 10million!


Congrats!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

30 million. Next badge-update is a long ways away. Gotta make it there though!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> 30 million. Next badge-update is a long ways away. Gotta make it there though!


Congrats!

Now get off my heals


----------



## WLL77

30 mill,,,that was quick! Nice job on getting that 4p running!


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> 30 million. Next badge-update is a long ways away. Gotta make it there though!


Wow that didn't take you long!

Don't worry, you'll hit 50million soon enough!

I'm climbing towards 5 million, a much smaller amount than all of you bigger players, but an achievement for me!


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Congratz all.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Wow that didn't take you long!
> 
> Don't worry, you'll hit 50million soon enough!
> 
> I'm climbing towards 5 million, a much smaller amount than all of you bigger players, but an achievement for me!


Congrads man! I know it took me a looooong time to get my first ~3 million or so. The 4p is just a game changer though.


----------



## kingchris

Yer BABY YER, my first MILLION. can i join please


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> Yer BABY YER, my first MILLION. can i join please


Congratulations!

The hazing will begin at midnight!!


----------



## WLL77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> Yer BABY YER, my first MILLION. can i join please


Congrats! and Well done!


----------



## kingchris

thanks guys!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Almost at the 15Million mark


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Almost at the 15Million mark


Keep on truckin...!!!


----------



## epidemic

Should hit 12 million next update.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epidemic*
> 
> Should hit 12 million next update.


Seems like only yesterday (May) that I was there myself....grats!


----------



## kingchris

umm still got a few more to go to start catching up.


----------



## AndyE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Seems like only yesterday (May) that I was there myself....grats!


Hi scubadiver59,
greetings from the neighbour family.

Just saw that we will probably meet in the next 24 hrs.









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=607803
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=639512

regards and let us keep on folding for the greater cause,
Andy


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyE*
> 
> Hi scubadiver59,
> greetings from the neighbour family.
> 
> Just saw that we will probably meet in the next 24 hrs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=607803
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=639512
> 
> regards and let us keep on folding for the greater cause,
> Andy


You had me worried there for a few...until I looked at your team number (33). How's life in the fast lane? 53m points in June to my paltry 34m...I feel humbled!









However, my two other 4Ps and my one 2P are incoming so maybe I can one day reach a monthly total like that!

For the cure!!


----------



## AndyE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> You had me worried there for a few...until I looked at your team number (33). How's life in the fast lane? 53m points in June to my paltry 34m...I feel humbled!


Fast lane? Doesn't feel like that.









Grandpa and brilong are setting the pace with currently more than 5m ppd. Need to think about some new gear ....







The components for an Intel 4P system already arrived, the system will go online probably next week. Hope, it will add about 1m ppd.

Funny experience over the few weeks I now fold. The more I reduced any OC, the higher the production went. The best weekly result was with all systems on stock frequencies.








Quote:


> However, my two other 4Ps and my one 2P are incoming so maybe I can one day reach a monthly total like that!


For sure. With these systems you will be leaps and bounds ahead and will catch me soon again







.... looks like a good cross group race ....
Quote:


> For the cure!!


For the cure,
Andy


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyE*
> 
> Fast lane? Doesn't feel like that.


Well you're flying by me at your current rate!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyE*
> 
> Need to think about some new gear ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The components for an Intel 4P system already arrived, the system will go online probably next week. Hope, it will add about 1m ppd.


I'm only putting 6124HE's on that AMD board that's incoming, so I won't be putting up great numbers on that system. Maybe I'll look at some 616xHE chips down the road, but my Doberman might have cancer again so I might be looking at another $3k surgery bill to remove her other, and only, mammary system. Poor baby!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyE*
> 
> Funny experience over the few weeks I now fold. The more I reduced any OC, the higher the production went. The best weekly result was with all systems on stock frequencies.


Which chips were those? Intel? AMD? I might have to try that. BTW, are you folding on the 6.x or 7.x client? And when's the last time you saw an 8102? I think those were the highest credit WUs but I haven't seen those in AGES!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyE*
> 
> For sure. With these systems you will be leaps and bounds ahead and will catch me soon again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... looks like a good cross group race ....
> For the cure,
> Andy


Competition is good fun especially when it comes to folding and since more (PPD/credits) is win-win for the cause!!!


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> And when's the last time you saw an 8102? I think those were the highest credit WUs but I haven't seen those in AGES!


I had one on the 27th, the one before that it was on the 22nd. They do give the best PPD, by about 30-50k more for me compared to the 8103-8105.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AndyE*
> 
> For sure. With these systems you will be leaps and bounds ahead and will catch me soon again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... looks like a good cross group race ....
> For the cure,
> Andy
> 
> 
> 
> Competition is good fun especially when it comes to folding and since more (PPD/credits) is win-win for the cause!!!
Click to expand...

For the cure.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> I had one on the 27th, the one before that it was on the 22nd. They do give the best PPD, by about 30-50k more for me compared to the 8103-8105.
> For the cure.


I have yet to see an 8102 on my 4650!!









The 8104's were giving high 990k PPD (final/overall) and I'm thinking the same thing...1m PPD on an 8102 at the end...if I can ever get one!!


----------



## ZDngrfld

I've received one 8102 in the last few months


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> I've received one 8102 in the last few months


and i know that i'm probably full of it, but...ever since i switched from the 6.x client to the 7.x client, i haven't seen an 8102.

i've been thinking of going back, as a test, to verify my theory...as misguided as that may be


----------



## pcfoo

Lol...the mega-folding-titans beach about 8102s








Since my H220 let me down, I've stopped folding till i get confirmation returning it and doing the HS swap back to air...10M are close!


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> and i know that i'm probably full of it, but...ever since i switched from the 6.x client to the 7.x client, i haven't seen an 8102.
> 
> i've been thinking of going back, as a test, to verify my theory...as misguided as that may be


It can't hurt to give it a shot, eh?


----------



## DUpgrade

Just curious and this may be OT, but what version of the v7 client is most popular? I have seen screenshots of the newer one showing this slider bar from idle to full load. I kind of like just having the regular fold, pause and finish buttons. I also tend to right click the GPU and pause it from time to time if I want to mess with the OC a bit.


----------



## DizZz

I use V7 on my 2p and get about two 8102s a week. I'm using 7.3.6 but without the client. Command line ftw


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I use V7 on my 2p and get about two 8102s a week. I'm using 7.3.6 but without the client. Command line ftw


*THIEF!!!*


----------



## [CyGnus]

For me the 7.2.9 is a winner dont like the 7.3.6... that gui is weird


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> For me the 7.2.9 is a winner dont like the 7.3.6... that gui is weird


Who says you have to use the gui?


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Just curious and this may be OT, but what version of the v7 client is most popular? I have seen screenshots of the newer one showing this slider bar from idle to full load. I kind of like just having the regular fold, pause and finish buttons. I also tend to right click the GPU and pause it from time to time if I want to mess with the OC a bit.


I like the 7.2.9 more than the 7.3.6 (which I currently use) because of what been said. I also can't tray it since I'm using Linux Mint. I may go back as it's no benefit in using the newer for me, but I have six rigs I gotta change.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I use V7 on my 2p and get about two 8102s a week. I'm using 7.3.6 but *without the client*. Command line ftw


So, you're using nothing?


----------



## [CyGnus]

it feels weird nevertheless







7.2.9 FTW


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> it feels weird nevertheless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.2.9 FTW


Good to know that's the version I am using.


----------



## Snyderman34

1 million today. Whoo!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> 1 million today. Whoo!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Congrats!!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Congrats!!


Think I passed you today.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> 1 million today. Whoo!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Congrats. Now get another!


----------



## [CyGnus]

The first Million is always a Epic milestone now keep them coming


----------



## AndyE

Scubadiver59,
congrats to the 70 million mark!


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyE*
> 
> Scubadiver59,
> congrats to the 70 million mark!


Danke! I wasn't going to say anything until I passed Rockhopper at #25 or at the 75 million mark; but now that you bring it up, early congrats to you too on soon passing 70 million...and still on my tail!

However, I have two more 4Ps coming up within the next 2-3 weeks, and I just bought four 6166HEs for a fifth 4P rig. Soon it will be me catching you!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Think I passed you today.


So you did.








Congrats! I knew I should have picked up a couple 7970s instead of a new TV.


----------



## AndyE

@Scubadiver59

yep,
you beat me by 500k









Will try to get some distance for a short time until all your new systems come online.

Hopefully, Intel will release the IvyBridge Xeons soon. Waiting for the E5-2687 v2.


----------



## [CyGnus]

You guys make my 15M seem so small


----------



## DUpgrade

I want to know what their power bill looks like running that many machines.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> I want to know what their power bill looks like running that many machines.


Last month, with both of my A/C zones up and running, a 75*F temperature in the house, minimal lights (I like the dark), 4 dishwasher cycles, 16 laundry loads (front-load washer & dryer), my two 4Ps running 24x7, and last month's FaT...$375.00.

Once I get all five 4Ps up and running, my TC rig, and my normal gaming rig...I'm guessing at $400-$500/mth.

My two 4Ps pull an average of 775w 24x7 (with occasional lulls between WUs).

But once the colder weather comes around I won't need to run the gas furnace as much; so, my lower gas bill will offset the higher electricity cost!


----------



## AndyE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> I want to know what their power bill looks like running that many machines.


With two 2P and 5 dual GPU systems approx 200 Euro/month. With the Intel 4P system it will rise to 250 Euro/month.
I am only folding since May, but expect that the heat generated will offset some of the heating cost between Sep-Apr.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> You guys make my 15M seem so small


I thought you said it was a nice size!


----------



## arvidab

200, yay!


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> 200, yay!


Yeeehhaaa!!!










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> 200, yay!


Congrads! Big milestone!


----------



## scubadiver59

Top 25....woohoo!!!










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







EOC is just a little slow...


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Top 25....woohoo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EOC is just a little slow...


Way to go Scuba








I just hit 25 mil almost in the top 100 still 101.


----------



## AndyE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyE*
> 
> @Scubadiver59
> 
> yep,
> you beat me by 500k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try to get some distance for a short time until all your new systems come online.


Scubadiver59,
6 days have past and the pass wasn't as smooth as I had hoped for. Quite a few of my GPUs got "confused" with the transition from P8900 to P8901 and the drying out of WU by some servers. After all, core15 units aren't as enjoyable as core17 units. To add on this, you cranked up your output as well









Anyway, mission succeeded and it looks like I will pass 80m first







(9911 points missing to the mark)

Earlier today, I finished the assembly of the 4P system and it went online a few hours ago. Currently it is chewing on a P8104 unit with a TPF of 5min 3sec, which would equate to slightly above 1m ppd. Hope this is sufficient to fend off any potential "assault" you might start with your new systems









Lets keep on folding,
Andy


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyE*
> 
> Scubadiver59,
> 6 days have past and the pass wasn't as smooth as I had hoped for. Quite a few of my GPUs got "confused" with the transition from P8900 to P8901 and the drying out of WU by some servers. After all, core15 units aren't as enjoyable as core17 units. To add on this, you cranked up your output as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, mission succeeded and it looks like I will pass 80m first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (9911 points missing to the mark)
> 
> Earlier today, I finished the assembly of the 4P system and it went online a few hours ago. Currently it is chewing on a P8104 unit with a TPF of 5min 3sec, which would equate to slightly above 1m ppd. Hope this is sufficient to fend off any potential "assault" you might start with your new systems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets keep on folding,
> Andy


Ahh..sorry to hear about your not-so-smooth sailing...NOT!









Sadly I am only at 78.4m and, no, I haven't ramped up my folding, I'm still folding my two 4Ps and one GTX 680 TC card.

However, I still have that one 6166HE 4P to throw together--I have a PSU, memory, and *SOME* fans, so I think I might be able to get that on-line before the week is over. My dog messed my carpet yesterday so I'm staying home today to clean the living room carpet...but I *MIGHT* be able to get to that other 4P tonight!!

FYI, I also purchased Core32's, of [H] fame, turnkey, and fully operational, 6166HE box and a spare SM chassis yesterday, so your lead may be short lived if I have anything to do about it...at least once it arrives! And, if I ever get off my butt and send in that RMA'd E5 board I have, and with all due respect, I might just ensure that you never catch me again. At least in theory...









So, aside from the snide competitiveness we are now engaging in







and your doomed hope of holding on to your slight lead ... fold on mon ami ... fold on!!









*Edit:* I seemed to have overlooked one small fact when stating that I would get the 6166HE board on-line tonight...I don't have enough heatsinks!!







Make that tomorrow night! I ordered four new Noctua UD90s from mWave and should have them tomorrow!!


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Last month, with both of my A/C zones up and running, a 75*F temperature in the house, minimal lights (I like the dark), 4 dishwasher cycles, 16 laundry loads (front-load washer & dryer), my two 4Ps running 24x7, and last month's FaT...$375.00.
> 
> Once I get all five 4Ps up and running, my TC rig, and my normal gaming rig...I'm guessing at $400-$500/mth.
> 
> My two 4Ps pull an average of 775w 24x7 (with occasional lulls between WUs).
> 
> But once the colder weather comes around I won't need to run the gas furnace as much; so, my lower gas bill will offset the higher electricity cost!


Maybe moving the folding rigs in un-conditioned space for the summer would help you a bit?
I'm @ $75 folding with my clocked 3930K, but I don't condition my house but for very very rare occasions.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtolios*
> 
> Maybe moving the folding rigs in un-conditioned space for the summer would help you a bit?
> I'm @ $75 folding with my clocked 3930K, but I don't condition my house but for very very rare occasions.


Gotta have it at 75*F summer and 72*F winter...house-wide...just gotta!


----------



## DUpgrade

4M


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> 4M


Guess I get the shaft it's only 4 million now.


----------



## SeD669

Haha congrats on the 4 mil man! My plans for a 4P system fell through so I have to slug it slowly to 2 mil for ages


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> 4M










Congrats!


----------



## Jeppzer

Soon I'll be done. Sooooon.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Soon I'll be done. Sooooon.


Century mark?


----------



## Jeppzer

All badges. Points no longer matters.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> All badges. Points no longer matters.


You still won't have as many badges as Blitz6804. It's like he's playing pokemon with the badges.


----------



## epidemic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> You still won't have as many badges as Blitz6804. It's like he's playing pokemon with the badges.


I call hax he has multiple badges that cover the same thing









And I still don't have my 4x badge


----------



## cam51037

Woohoo! I just hit 5 million points!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Woohoo! I just hit 5 million points!


Congrats!


----------



## hertz9753




----------



## anubis1127

Congrats herz9753!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Congrats herz9753!


Thank you Gary.
















Mike sent this message from his crappy laptop.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*


Hey! You're over 100 million points total, mister!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Hey! You're over 100 million points total, mister!


No one gives me respect for that here. Thank you.


----------



## kingchris

well done, just got a few more to go..................................................


----------



## AndyE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> .... and with all due respect, I might just ensure that you never catch me again. At least in theory...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, aside from the snide competitiveness we are now engaging in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and your doomed hope of holding on to your slight lead ... fold on mon ami ... fold on!!


I tried hard, really hard to fold on and to fence off your 4P assault.








Next milestone after 4 days: 90m
The P7810/11 seems to be very nice on NVidia GPUs - unfortunately only 2 WU's popped up until now. Hope that more will come.

Cheers


----------



## DizZz

Congrats Scuba on top 500 overall!


----------



## Disturbed117

Congrats Guys/Ladies!


----------



## scubadiver59

Just noticed...Deeeebs hit the 600,000,000 million point...probably sometime this weekend!

Congrats!


----------



## arvidab

Well done to him and to you for breaking into top 500 in the World!


----------



## ZDngrfld

Huzzah!


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats Deeeebs!







I stil remember the sushi avitar.


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Deeeebs hit the 600,000,000 million point...




... & I'm thiiiis close to 7mil! The world is mine!


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... & I'm thiiiis close to 7mil! The world is mine!
> [/quote
> 
> Congrats on your 7m (7,007,032 ) plateau!!!


----------



## Avonosac

Heyo! Looks like I picked up a new 3m badge last night!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Heyo! Looks like I picked up a new 3m badge last night!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> ... & I'm thiiiis close to 7mil! The world is mine!


Congrats on the milestones guys, and the new badges!

Oooo, it seems I have a new badge too.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Congrats on the milestones guys, and the new badges!
> 
> Oooo, it seems I have a new badge too.


----------



## scubadiver59

Maybe we should change the badge system so you only get one at 1,000,000 and 100,000,000.

Less stress on the editors/developers/programmers/etc...


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Maybe we should change the badge system so you only get one at 1,000,000 and 100,000,000.
> 
> Less stress on the editors/developers/programmers/etc...


Lets not. I'm much closer to the 1m than the 100m mark.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Well hey! Guess I can play with you top-50 guys now.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Well hey! Guess I can play with you top-50 guys now.


Still waiting for you to catch up. Luckily I'm not holding my breath...


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Still waiting for you to catch up. Luckily I'm not holding my breath...


The only catch-up I'm playing is paying-off this damn 4p


----------



## [CyGnus]

I really have to get my hands on a 4p


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I really have to get my hands on a 4p


I'll let you fondle one of mine if that's your heart's desire?

You just have to wash your hands first...


----------



## Snyderman34

2 million. Boom! Onward to 3!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> 2 million. Boom! Onward to 3!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Congratulations!









_Sent from my Intel 2600k using Razer Black Widow Ultimate Tango Uniform_


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> 2 million. Boom! Onward to 3!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Yay to the little guys who only have a couple million points.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Yay to the little guys who only have a couple million points.


I guess I should feel slighted...but I'm too busy folding!!!


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Sent from my Intel 2600k using Razer Black Widow Ultimate Tango Uniform_


:haha: I keep meaning to take that out of there


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I'll let you fondle one of mine if that's your heart's desire?
> 
> You just have to wash your hands first...


LOL, deal


----------



## DizZz

Top 150!


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Top 150!


Congrats!! Only 148 more to go!!!


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Congrats!! Only 148 more to go!!!


and you're one of em


----------



## Avonosac

Oops, looks like OCN dropped another badge.. .well here I'll just take this 4m badge off their hands.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> and you're one of em


I'm waiting...


----------



## Avonosac




----------



## LarsL

Top 100


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Top 100


Woohoo!!









Edit: ... a quadruple post....


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Top 100


Woohoo!!









Edit: Very interesting...


----------



## scubadiver59

And when I edit one of the posts, it edits "one" of the others at the same time...like they're linked.

Very interesting!!!


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Top 100


Booyakasha!!


----------



## scubadiver59

One hundred million ... next stop 500 million!


----------



## kingchris

well done. think ive got some catching up to do.


----------



## SeD669

I'm approaching 2 mil (in about 2 weeks)!! SO yer.... watch out scuba lol


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> One hundred million ... next stop 500 million!


That one definitely rates a Booyakasha!


----------



## JayKthnx

should hit 1m today
woot


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> should hit 1m today
> woot


Congrats on soon joining the Millionaires club


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> should hit 1m today
> woot


Congrats on joining the OCN millionaire club (I saw your past contributions).


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> should hit 1m today
> woot


We love it when EVGA team folders come to OCN.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> We love it when EVGA team folders come to OCN.


I started off folding for OCN. I just do evga for the first few days each month for evga bucks tbh. OCN unfortunately keeps getting neglected due to mods to my system since my new parts seem to come in right after I finish up. lol


----------



## DUpgrade

Date of last work unit 2013-07-28 05:01:01
Total score 5027082

Finally hit 5 million last night.


----------



## scubadiver59

Yay! Gratz!


----------



## Asiqduah

Yay! 1 Million!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Date of last work unit 2013-07-28 05:01:01
> Total score 5027082
> 
> Finally hit 5 million last night.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asiqduah*
> 
> Yay! 1 Million!


Congrats guys!


----------



## JayKthnx

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







there we go.
:3


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Date of last work unit 2013-07-29 05:00:55
> Total score 5101407
> Overall rank (if points are combined) 9119 of 1698530


Booyakasha! Top 10,000 contributors list too!


----------



## Asiqduah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Booyakasha! Top 10,000 contributors list too!


Gratz cake boss


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Booyakasha! Top 10,000 contributors list too!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asiqduah*
> 
> Yay! 1 Million!


Gratz!!!


----------



## LemonSlice

Just ordered myself four 6176 SE's to drop in and replace four 6128's. 16 more cores, a few more megahertz, full steam ahead! 100m is in the crosshairs!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LemonSlice*
> 
> Just ordered myself four 6176 SE's to drop in and replace four 6128's. 16 more cores, a few more megahertz, full steam ahead! 100m is in the crosshairs!


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LemonSlice*
> 
> Just ordered myself four 6176 SE's to drop in and replace four 6128's. 16 more cores, a few more megahertz, full steam ahead! 100m is in the crosshairs!



















































































































(yep 16 there)


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LemonSlice*
> 
> Just ordered myself four 6176 SE's to drop in and replace four 6128's. 16 more cores, a few more megahertz, full steam ahead! 100m is in the crosshairs!


Damn. I thought I would have a chance at passing you soon.









But you're folding hard so I can't complain!









Edit : Btw Got my 4p back up and running. Soon to hit 50mil


----------



## Avonosac

Top 500 rank for OCN!!!!!

Wooooot!


----------



## scubadiver59

Keep on truckin' !!!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Hmmmmm. I seem to be accruing more points! Yay new badge!


----------



## Avonosac

Qucik, someone change his passkey to mine ^_^


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Hmmmmm. I seem to be accruing more points! Yay new badge!


Grats!!

I just passed Amang for 16th place. I am also salivating as I close in on #10, my summer goal, and I'm seriously considering a quick push just to get to the 142m point just to taper off again.

I'll make my decision Friday...when I think I'll finally have time to get my parts up for sale.


----------



## SeD669

Why are you selling ur parts scuba if you dont mind me asking?? Is it a folding rig or just individual parts?


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Why are you selling ur parts scuba if you dont mind me asking?? Is it a folding rig or just individual parts?


Moving solely to 4Ps. I was rather naïve when I started buying folding systems, and I bought all sorts of GPUs to play with, and mobo's to support them, but I realized my mistake after my first folds. Other than helping with the TC GPU category, I'm gravitating more towards the heavy hitters of which I already have five.

That Core-17 P8902 was a fluke, as most have realized, and even with multiple Titans, at an average of $950 each, if not more, a 4P, which CAN be had for around $2k, will still spank them. Of course, that could change, but for now the 4Ps are where the action is at.

Plus, I can always re-purpose my 4Ps as database servers, VM hosts, etc...I can't do that with a GPU!


----------



## SeD669

True. If you aren't playing games then there is no point. What GPU's do you have? I remember u talking about 580's?? I have 3 and they pull power like beasts lol.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> True. If you aren't playing games then there is no point. What GPU's do you have? I remember u talking about 580's?? I have 3 and they pull power like beasts lol.


I also have three...three that I'll be kicking to the curb.

I have a 680 I'm going to keep, and one that I'm currently folding TC on, and I'm getting a 780 later this month for the "new and improved" TC, but all the other 580s, 560s, and MAYBE the 7950s will be going out the door.

I accidentally sent my b-in-law an AMD mobo and I didn't pay attention to the fact that it doesn't do SLI -- silly me!







-- so now we're debating sending him the 7950s in exchange for the two MSI TF-III 580s (one + PhysX) that I sent him. The 7950s would probably be great in Xfire, but he's digging the PhysX right now so we're not sure what we're going to do. If we do swap out the GPUs, that'll be another two 580s I'll have to sell.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Just hit rank 300 on OCN, and broke 10,000,000 points as well. Not bad considering I only started folding again last month. Prior to that, I think I'd only hit 46,000 points or something via GPUs in 2010.









Still wish to thank the Coremageddon folks for assisting with the client tweaks for a 48-core machine.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm Shifter*
> 
> Just hit rank 300 on OCN, and broke 10,000,000 points as well. Not bad considering I only started folding again last month. Prior to that, I think I'd only hit 46,000 points or something via GPUs in 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still wish to thank the Coremageddon folks for assisting with the client tweaks for a 48-core machine.


Gratz!!

One 4P leads to two...then three...then four...then five...then...???


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Gratz!!
> 
> One 4P leads to two...then three...then four...then five...then...???


I've got enough CPUs for four quad boxes...


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm Shifter*
> 
> I've got enough CPUs for four quad boxes...


What are you running right now? And what do you have laying around?


----------



## Go Gators!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I started off folding for OCN. I just do evga for the first few days each month for evga bucks tbh. OCN unfortunately keeps getting neglected due to mods to my system since my new parts seem to come in right after I finish up. lol


I totally forgot about this promotion! Thanks for reminding me... now I can start saving up for my next card


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go Gators!*
> 
> I totally forgot about this promotion! Thanks for reminding me... now I can start saving up for my next card


LOL, traitor!

JK, Actually I'm thinking about dropping a WU or 2 on my 2P each month, (I think one WU would max out the EVGA bucks) so I can save some up for a backplate for my new GPU. Hopefully I can get enough EVGA Bucks before they stop selling the backplates.


----------



## cam51037

Beware if you're out of the US buying from the EVGA store, the shipping will cost either as much or more than the item you buy.

I was going to buy a 460 for $40, but shipping for it to Canada cost $47 alone, so $87 total.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Beware if you're out of the US buying from the EVGA store, the shipping will cost either as much or more than the item you buy.
> 
> I was going to buy a 460 for $40, but shipping for it to Canada cost $47 alone, so $87 total.


Wow, that is terribly expensive shipping.


----------



## Go Gators!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> LOL, traitor!
> 
> JK, Actually I'm thinking about dropping a WU or 2 on my 2P each month, (I think one WU would max out the EVGA bucks) so I can save some up for a backplate for my new GPU. Hopefully I can get enough EVGA Bucks before they stop selling the backplates.


Yea I was thinking of just switching for a few days to max out the $10. I fold 24/7 as it is so I might as well get "paid" for it! I'm currently passed 100k PPD so what's 5 days outta the month if it means I can get MOAR cards folding, right?


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> What are you running right now? And what do you have laying around?


I've got eight 6176SE's, which are all Folding right now as a stability test before I start using them for some large scale protein complex modelling.







The others are 6128HE's, and until the heatsinks I ordered arrive, them and their mobos are doing nothing.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm Shifter*
> 
> I've got eight 6176SE's, which are all Folding right now as a stability test before I start using them for some large scale protein complex modelling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The others are 6128HE's, and until the heatsinks I ordered arrive, them and their mobos are doing nothing.


Putting in the PPD! Atta' Boy!


----------



## briddell

Woo!


----------



## sub50hz

Good to finally cap 5 mil, these cool summer days in Chicago are making my casually-overvolted 7970 much easier to deal with.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> Good to finally cap 5 mil, these cool summer days in Chicago are making my casually-overvolted 7970 much easier to deal with.


Congrads! Out here in Denver we've been having nice rainy afternoons that really moderate the temps quite nice. FOLD ON!


----------



## DizZz

Hit 25 million yesterday


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Hit 25 million yesterday


Congrats!









I should hit 130 million here in the next few days. Edging closer and closer to the top 10. I have another processor coming for one of my rigs so I should get into the top 10 a little quicker. Maybe I'll find a motherboard that supports these Sandy Bridge-EN chips I have laying around


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Hit 25 million yesterday


Congrats DizZz!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Hit 25 million yesterday


Yea DizZz! Congrad's!


----------



## sub50hz

Congrats! I've been scavenging up as much old hardware as I can find to fold on any and everything I can since the power company goofed on a bill and gave me a free month of electricity.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> Congrats! I've been scavenging up as much old hardware as I can find to fold on any and everything I can since the power company goofed on a bill and gave me a free month of electricity.


Haha, nice.


----------



## King4x4

just fired up my rig for folding... gimme 2 days for a million!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> just fired up my rig for folding... gimme 2 days for a million!


Awesome! Welcome to team 37726!


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Haha, nice.


I was going to snag a second 7970 over the weekend until I realized every slot on my mobo is already full, and I don't need to spend 400 bucks to just toss it in my machine at work. Then I bought a Nexus 7 instead. Damn Microcenter.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> I was going to snag a second 7970 over the weekend until I realized every slot on my mobo is already full, and I don't need to spend 400 bucks to just toss it in my machine at work. Then I bought a Nexus 7 instead. *Damn Microcenter.*


The rest of it really doesn't matter.

I hate that place with a passion.


----------



## sub50hz

Why? It's close, they price match anybody online and they have a really good selection of quality stuff in stock. It's a hell of a lot better than Fry's, that's for sure. The only thing I hate about Microcenter is my propensity to become a consumer whore everytime I pass through their doorway,


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> Why? It's close, they price match anybody online and they have a really good selection of quality stuff in stock. It's a hell of a lot better than Fry's, that's for sure. The only thing I hate about Microcenter is my propensity to become a consumer whore everytime I pass through their doorway,


Exactly.


----------



## Asiqduah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Exactly.


My closest Microcenter is 106 miles away


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asiqduah*
> 
> My closest Microcenter is 106 miles away


2.5 Miles from my girlfriends place. I spend more than half my time there, getting on the highway in that direction is always a dicey and tempting task.


----------



## Asiqduah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> 2.5 Miles from my girlfriends place. I spend more than half my time there, getting on the highway in that direction is always a dicey and tempting task.


I could imagine, I would be the same way lol. I'm always farting around on newegg checking stuff out. What we have here is a store called Trinity Computers..... I went in and asked if they had any high end video cards..... they pointed me to a GT520...... I promptly walked out and never went back lol.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asiqduah*
> 
> I could imagine, I would be the same way lol. I'm always farting around on newegg checking stuff out. What we have here is a store called Trinity Computers..... I went in and asked if they had any high end video cards..... they pointed me to a GT520...... I promptly walked out and never went back lol.


See, I have a story like that... I was screwing around in my Microcenter, jokingly asked if they had any Titans 6 days after launch.. and they did.

So I bought it.


----------



## sub50hz

The only thing I find that MC falls short on (at least the one near my house, the one in the city is a little more well-stocked) is watercooling components. I'll make the jump someday, I suppose, but I won't be settling for a microres and a very thin selection of quality fans.


----------



## anubis1127

Lol, yeah, the water cooling selection is lacking here too. I asked them about it one time and they told me theft and profit margin were why they barely had anything left.


----------



## sub50hz

A few years ago you could find EVERYTHING there, even VGA blocks for non-reference cards. The last one I ever saw was for a GTX280, IIRC.

Sidenote, they had a couple refurb GTX285s for 50 bucks a piece when I was there on Saturday. I didn't think the power draw was worth the 100 bucks spent just for folding, so I passed.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

My Microcenter has ~6 bitspower fittings in stock (literally.. just six), couple boxes of Primichill tubing, and some alphacool D5 pumps. Nothing writing home about, that's for sure.

They do have it though, so when I was 1.5 feet of tubing short of getting my loop refresh done, it was nice to know that it would be a 1hr drive, vs three days waiting for the post.









And decent prices on SSDs, and consumer CPU/Mobo bundle prices to die for. I have to stop myself from getting a haswell set-up every time I'm in there.


----------



## anubis1127

Yeah, they do have the basics, sometimes even new CPU blocks when they come out. It was nice to see them get the AdvancedLRT tubing in too.

My local MC had EK-480 blocks on closeout last year for $35, slapped one on the 580 I had at the time.


----------



## Avonosac

Odd, while I wont say the selection is great, I picked up an MCR-220-QP, 2 3/8 5/8 lokseals and a pair of SP120s at my microcenter like.. last monday, but they can't be making much money on selling them.. and fittings walk out the door so damn easy for how much they cost.

I've been trying to keep myself happy with my prodigy / 3770k. Titan just feels out of place on the mainstream platform.. but x79 not supporting trim in raid 0 has been REALLY holding me back from getting it... if 4930k came with a firmware update to x79 to also support trim on my SSD raid.. I don't think I could hold out.


----------



## epidemic

14 million


----------



## scubadiver59

Congrats!


----------



## General121

MC is pretty great. But their online store fails to actually place the order half the time, or it wont let you half the time.
I did an 18-min store pickup then went there (and i live 45min away). Got there, they never received the order but promptly grabbed the item I had ordered online anyway (awesome). 6 months later i get an email "Your blablabla order was cancelled due to an error."


----------



## sub50hz

Looks like I made it onto the Top 20 producers list today, that's pretty neat. For your health.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> Looks like I made it onto the Top 20 producers list today, that's pretty neat. For your health.


Ah, yes....Dr. Steve...well done, my son...well done!


----------



## error-id10t

My goal of 6mil achieved for now, bonus was to get to the top 400 list. Now my GPUs can relax after 5 weeks of almost constant folding, poor cards.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> My goal of 6mil achieved for now, bonus was to get to the top 400 list. Now my GPUs can relax after 5 weeks of almost constant folding, poor cards.


Congrats!

EDIT: Oh look, that's 7m for me, lol.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> Looks like I made it onto the Top 20 producers list today, that's pretty neat. For your health.


Congrats! Nicely done.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> My goal of 6mil achieved for now, bonus was to get to the top 400 list. Now my GPUs can relax after 5 weeks of almost constant folding, poor cards.


It took me way longer than 5 weeks for my first 6 million, probably closer to 3 months, IIRC, nicely done! Do come back to us for some Foldathons though 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> EDIT: Oh look, that's 7m for me, lol.


Congrats! That Titan is kicking out that PPD for ya.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Nicely done.
> It took me way longer than 5 weeks for my first 6 million, probably closer to 3 months, IIRC, nicely done! Do come back to us for some Foldathons though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! That Titan is kicking out that PPD for ya.


Sure is, really loving these 7810/11's!


----------



## pcfoo

Yeah, would love to have those 7810/11s earlier...still, today is the 1st day of my 2nd year as a home folder...
First 365 Days counted for 11,286,849 points (or 30,900 PPD average, about 1/3 of what my 670 does with 7810s a good day after 0x17)...

Peanuts for some, but each one does w/e he/she cans


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> Looks like I made it onto the Top 20 producers list today, that's pretty neat. For your health.


Congratulations!







I was really pleased when I got into the Top 20 myself.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> EDIT: Oh look, that's 7m for me, lol.


Nice work.









...

Should break 20mil soon. As soon as those other eight heatsinks come, I'm aiming for that No. 1 spot and >1m PPD!





















Just for one update, and I'll be happy!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm Shifter*
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really pleased when I got into the Top 20 myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Should break 20mil soon. As soon as those other eight heatsinks come, I'm aiming for that No. 1 spot and >1m PPD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for one update, and I'll be happy!


Haha! I'm going to need to play catchup! We've been battling it out here for a week or so!







Congrad's! I'm soon to break 60 myself!


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Haha! I'm going to need to play catchup! We've been battling it out here for a week or so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrad's! I'm soon to break 60 myself!


I'm going to have to cut back soon (as soon as the two quad 6128 boxes are built and I consider them stable) so they can focus on what I actually want/need/built them to do... but until then it's a blast to see what the quad systems can do!







I'd love the chance to play with some of the Intel quads, but I just can't stretch that far.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm Shifter*
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really pleased when I got into the Top 20 myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Should break 20mil soon. As soon as those other eight heatsinks come, *I'm aiming for that No. 1 spot* and >1m PPD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for one update, and I'll be happy!


You have a chance until I get my 10 WUs (each) completed for my three 4P rigs--I just changed passkey's on all my 4Ps to enter them into the Coremageddon compeition--but once those are out of the way...good luck!








And just wait until my 4640 heatsinks, memory, and fans arrive...muahaha!









Note: I was wondering how I ended back in 7th place today...then I remembered all the new passkeys and the loss of the bonuses...damn this sucks!! lol!!


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Note: I was wondering how I ended back in 7th place today...then I remembered all the new passkeys and the loss of the bonuses...damn this sucks!! lol!!


Change your 4Ps to normal SMP instead of bigadv until you get 10 WUs finished. It will be a lot quicker


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Change your 4Ps to normal SMP instead of bigadv until you get 10 WUs finished. It will be a lot quicker


True, the points are what get you up the ladder, but they're bigadv machines so they will fold bigadv wu's!

I'll tough it out and let the others catch me for a bit...then look out!


----------



## pcfoo

Oh my...
What 790W (wall @ Kill-A-Watt) can buy me?


----------



## General121

Ive not run my FAH control for quite awhile..but i am getting started again..Ive set it to run and its been over 5 minutes with both projects saying 0% and no estimated PPD yet my CPU and gpu are being used 100% each


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Ive not run my FAH control for quite awhile..but i am getting started again..Ive set it to run and its been over 5 minutes with both projects saying 0% and no estimated PPD yet my CPU and gpu are being used 100% each


Sometimes the estimate takes a bit before it updates on the first project.


----------



## sub50hz

I think when I was setting up my machine at work, FAH Control showed nothing until the first WUs were 2% done, and no accurate estimates for quite some time after.


----------



## General121

I recall both of those issues, but it usually hasnt had any issues like this with me before and ive never had to wait this long.


----------



## anubis1127

(pats self on back)

Congrats on top 50, and 50 million points anubis1127.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> (pats self on back)
> 
> Congrats on top 50, and 50 million points anubis1127.










Congrads!

I hit 60 mil the other day. Not really very exciting until the big century mark comes around. Then I get a badge update!


----------



## anubis1127

Thanks, yeah same here. Most exciting thing now will be passing people until the century mark.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Well, then you hit the century mark and twiddle your thumbs


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Well, then you hit the century mark and twiddle your thumbs


That's what I did for a while...


----------



## Avonosac

Grats anubis!, It looks like I picked up 8m at some point :O


----------



## DizZz

Top 100!


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Top 100!


Grats!

But remember...fame is fleeting!!!


----------



## sub50hz

Hit 7 Mil today without even realizing it. _Nice._


----------



## DUpgrade

Millions are fun I'm just glad to climb the OCN ranks. Takes quite a few millions to break into top 1k.


----------



## General121

Only 2 million to break 1k.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Millions are fun I'm just glad to climb the OCN ranks. Takes quite a few millions to break into top 1k.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Only 2 million to break 1k.


Up in the top 50, it takes 2+ million to gain _*one*_ place. And it's only getting tougher.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Up in the top 50, it takes 2+ million to gain _*one*_ place. And it's only getting tougher.


I have 7 million more to get before I'm in the top 10. Hoping I'll be there next week. And then it's only 65 million more to break into the top 5!


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Up in the top 50, it takes 2+ million to gain _*one*_ place. And it's only getting tougher.


which, for you, is like 3 days....


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gboeds*
> 
> which, for you, is like 3 days....


3 days is a long time to wait! I remember back in the day when each EOC update would net me dozens of places!


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> I have 7 million more to get before I'm in the top 10. Hoping I'll be there next week. And then it's only 65 million more to break into the top 5!


You had better take #9 as well...or else I will push you back down to 11!!


----------



## JayKthnx

rolling up on 2mil in the next couple days


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> 3 days is a long time to wait! I remember back in the day when each EOC update would net me dozens of places!


Seems like once you reach the 6 million mark, it gets exponentially harder to advance in the standings.


----------



## valvehead

Just hit 30 million


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> Just hit 30 million


Congrats on the 30mil


----------



## [CyGnus]

congratZ on those 30M


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> Just hit 30 million


Yes...grats!


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> Just hit 30 million


Yes...grats!


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> You have a chance until I get my 10 WUs (each) completed for my three 4P rigs--I just changed passkey's on all my 4Ps to enter them into the Coremageddon compeition--but once those are out of the way...good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just wait until my 4640 heatsinks, memory, and fans arrive...muahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: I was wondering how I ended back in 7th place today...then I remembered all the new passkeys and the loss of the bonuses...damn this sucks!! lol!!


Yeah... in short, no chance.









Ah well, it might have been fun just for one update.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> (pats self on back)
> 
> Congrats on top 50, and 50 million points anubis1127.


Two milestones at once? Congrats.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> Just hit 30 million


Nice work!


----------



## pcfoo

woot woot...got in the 20 top producers yesterday, using a Titan and a 670.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcfoo*
> 
> woot woot...got in the 20 top producers yesterday, using a Titan and a 670.


Congrats in being in the top 20 producers. Do you fold on your 3930k? Would you like to fold in TC. The Royal Navy is looking for a I7 folder and your 3930k would be one of the top dogs in TC. Just PM me or Erick Silver if you want to give it a try.


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Congrats in being in the top 20 producers. Do you fold on your 3930k? Would you like to fold in TC. The Royal Navy is looking for a I7 folder and your 3930k would be one of the top dogs in TC. Just PM me or Erick Silver if you want to give it a try.


I run with windows, no VMs, so the 3930K is actually underwealming per watt by comparison to the GTXs...








I am also in the process of transplanting my system to a WC case, so I expect too much downtime to commit in TC, as I won't be folding 24/7 over the next few weeks (average).


----------



## lacrossewacker

I suppose I'm a bit late with this, but yay







Top 300 and 10+ million points









Going strong(ish) since this years CC and been keeping it up since...


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcfoo*
> 
> I run with windows, no VMs, so the 3930K is actually underwealming per watt by comparison to the GTXs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also in the process of transplanting my system to a WC case, so I expect too much downtime to commit in TC, as I won't be folding 24/7 over the next few weeks (average).


So you will have a spare case. My team offers free cookies and a 2600k to anyone who joins us in the i7 Catagory.


----------



## pcfoo

LoL...
So you offer me a 2600K for me to get a PSU & Mobo and start folding with?
Darn, this TC business is so tempting...


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcfoo*
> 
> LoL...
> So you offer me a 2600K for me to get a PSU & Mobo and start folding with?
> Darn, this TC business is so tempting...


This rig is not pretty but it still some good parts in it, including 2x4 2133 Mushkin memory. I can't believe you poked me.











I forgot to post the picture.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcfoo*
> 
> I run with windows, no VMs, so the 3930K is actually underwealming per watt by comparison to the GTXs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also in the process of transplanting my system to a WC case, so I expect too much downtime to commit in TC, as I won't be folding 24/7 over the next few weeks (average).


Just keep TC in mind if you ever want to run your system to the max. There is a class in D3 for your Titan if you want to try that.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I suppose I'm a bit late with this, but yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top 300 and 10+ million points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going strong(ish) since this years CC and been keeping it up since...


Congrats! And a shiny new badge.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Congrats! And a shiny new badge.


thanks! Should be getting a second Evga 670 today ($150







) Hope that'll boost me up another 60-75k ppd


----------



## DullBoi

Got past 8M


----------



## cam51037

Hoping to get either past 6 million or close to it by the end of the foldathon.







250k PPD, I think i can do this.


----------



## Slappa

The most recent update just pushed me to 10M


----------



## King4x4

Just got my first million


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa*
> 
> The most recent update just pushed me to 10M


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Just got my first million


Congratulations to both of you!!!


----------



## Avonosac

Oh, look 9m~


----------



## nova4005

Finally made it to 15 million!!


----------



## Avonosac

Nicely done!


----------



## cam51037

Broke 6 million today!


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Finally made it to 15 million!!


Congrats NOVA Nice to see you folding again


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Nicely done!


Thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Broke 6 million today!


Congratulations on breaking 6 million!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Congrats NOVA Nice to see you folding again


Thanks LarsL! I am starting to get back to it some and I am ready for some cooler weather and lower power bills. I see you have been racking up the points while I have been out of it. Congrats on 30 million.


----------



## DUpgrade

I guess I went over the 6 million mark this morning.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> I guess I went over the 6 million mark this morning.


Woohoo! 6 million buddies!


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Thanks LarsL! I am starting to get back to it some and I am ready for some cooler weather and lower power bills. I see you have been racking up the points while I have been out of it. Congrats on 30 million.


Thanks I'm not sure how long I can keep this pace up the wife is not to happy with the $400 a month electric bills. Caused by my pc's and the AC to cool them can't wait for cooler weather.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Thanks I'm not sure how long I can keep this pace up the wife is not to happy with the $400 a month electric bills. Caused by my pc's and the AC to cool them can't wait for cooler weather.


I can't wait for cooler weather either. At least it usually gets down to 9C overnight here which cools off the PCs a bit during the night which is great.

I oughta build a shed to put my pcs in during the winter, we have an average winter temperature of -25 to -30C and a few days are -40C or lower.


----------



## Avonosac

Ba da BIng, ba da BOOM! That's 10 mil!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Next WU that drops (boo 8101s) will put me over 70M. But i'm holding off on celebrating until I get my 100M badge


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Next WU that drops (boo 8101s) will put me over 70M. But i'm holding off on celebrating until I get my 100M badge


You do get a badge 75M slow down!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Not to be a ding dong, but is there an issue with the badges automatically updating? I have 12 million+ points, but my badge is showing 10.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Not to be a ding dong, but is there an issue with the badges automatically updating? I have 12 million+ points, but my badge is showing 10.


You won't get a new badge every million points now that you've hit 10 million. I think your next one is now 15.


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Not to be a ding dong, but is there an issue with the badges automatically updating? I have 12 million+ points, but my badge is showing 10.


edit: Yes, I have got a badge. Hm, not seen that before...

Shows how much attention I pay to bit below my signature.


----------



## sstnt

As of this morning, 75 Millionaire! Woo-hoo...fold on, folders! ;-)


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sstnt*
> 
> As of this morning, 75 Millionaire! Woo-hoo...fold on, folders! ;-)


Congrats on the 75mil keep it up.


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sstnt*
> 
> As of this morning, 75 Millionaire! Woo-hoo...fold on, folders! ;-)


Congrats!


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sstnt*
> 
> As of this morning, 75 Millionaire! Woo-hoo...fold on, folders! ;-)


Congrats!!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sstnt*
> 
> As of this morning, 75 Millionaire! Woo-hoo...fold on, folders! ;-)


Bah! Beat me to it!

Congrads! (I'm coming quick!







)


----------



## JayKthnx

3 million~


----------



## lacrossewacker

just 19,000 more points until I'm part of the top 250!

Just a few more hours until I make it to 13 million


----------



## Avonosac

Nicely done! I'm about to hit 11m tonight









<3 my titan.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Nicely done! I'm about to hit 11m tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3 my titan.


What kind of ppd areu getting on your titan? My 670 Ftw is back to its old habit of failing on WUs no matter what









Trying to buy a second 7870 for my other system in the meantime


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> What kind of ppd areu getting on your titan? My 670 Ftw is back to its old habit of failing on WUs no matter what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to buy a second 7870 for my other system in the meantime


Click on his name. http://tc.folding.net/index.php?p=div&div=3


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> What kind of ppd areu getting on your titan? My 670 Ftw is back to its old habit of failing on WUs no matter what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to buy a second 7870 for my other system in the meantime


Mine had the exact same issue with a 9600GSO in as well. Not sure what the problem was, the system was perfectly set up for it, but no matter what it would fail units. Got any other cards in the system?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Mine had the exact same issue with a 9600GSO in as well. Not sure what the problem was, the system was perfectly set up for it, but no matter what it would fail units. Got any other cards in the system?


I have two systems side by side with i7 3770ks @ 4.3ghz for 24/7. One with a 1150mhz 7870 amd and the other with a 1250mh 670


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I have two systems side by side with i7 3770ks @ 4.3ghz for 24/7. One with a 1150mhz 7870 amd and the other with a 1250mh 670


You could join the TC. http://www.overclock.net/t/1408456/official-team-competition-referral-contest-win-prizes-starting-september-1st-2013/0_20

I'm not trying to win the contest. Teams need folders like you.

If you could just fold 20 hours a day on a single piece of hardware you could help one TC team to stay alive.

We really need folders to join the TC. My name is Jack Black.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You could join the TC. http://www.overclock.net/t/1408456/official-team-competition-referral-contest-win-prizes-starting-september-1st-2013/0_20
> 
> I'm not trying to win the contest. Teams need folders like you.
> 
> If you could just fold 20 hours a day on a single piece of hardware you could help one TC team to stay alive.
> 
> We really need folders to join the TC. My name is Jack Black.


just did for the i7 and 7870. Seem to have gotten my 670 back up and working using the "advanced" tag. That's my ace for now since I can run it 24/7 @ 1254mhz. I just hope it doesn't poop out again


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> What kind of ppd areu getting on your titan? My 670 Ftw is back to its old habit of failing on WUs no matter what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to buy a second 7870 for my other system in the meantime


Depending on when the WU hits, i'm getting ~200k ppd.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Depending on when the WU hits, i'm getting ~200k ppd.


Holy crap....

I just added a second 670. With one at 85% usage and the other at 72% usage I'm just under 200k.

That's amazing though. Awesome addition to "the cause"


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Holy crap....
> 
> I just added a second 670. With one at 85% usage and the other at 72% usage I'm just under 200k.
> 
> That's amazing though. Awesome addition to "the cause"


Them millions will be stacking up now! Thanks for throwing in another workhorse into the cause!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Them millions will be stacking up now! Thanks for throwing in another workhorse into the cause!


both GPU's failed by this morning...

asking a question about them here

Before I went to bet though, it was calculating to be about 200k ppd though







Hope to get them spinning again soon


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> asking a question about them here


Link is dead (Found it anyways)

Side note : New badge day! 75M


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Link is dead (Found it anyways)
> 
> Side note : New badge day! 75M


Congrats!


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Link is dead (Found it anyways)
> 
> Side note : New badge day! 75M


Definitely deserves a ...


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Link is dead (Found it anyways)
> 
> Side note : New badge day! 75M


Congrats on the 75 mil.


----------



## pcfoo

Hmm...reading about failing units and what not...
Just returned my system to active duty after transplanting it into my new Carbide 540 AIR and going for a single loop WC...

CPU resumed working just fine with [email protected], but the Titan is having issues...it boosts very inconsistently regardless of workload, and last 20Hr or so the client gives me nothing but Core 0x15 units that do horribly...(i.e. Titan barely surpasses the 3930K on 10 threads - I need the other 2 to supply the Titan really, average CPU utilization remains above 98%).

The above is regardless of GPU temp (which is in the low 40s) and remained even after I've flashed my Titan to the popular OC BIOS&#8230;
Outside folding, the system is holding up great...Been reading that Stanford had issues with its servers last week, so I hope things will normalize back to normal (frustrating to be putting out 1/3 the PPD I was used too).


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcfoo*
> 
> Hmm...reading about failing units and what not...
> Just returned my system to active duty after transplanting it into my new Carbide 540 AIR and going for a single loop WC...
> 
> CPU resumed working just fine with [email protected], but the Titan is having issues...it boosts very inconsistently regardless of workload, and last 20Hr or so the client gives me nothing but Core 0x15 units that do horribly...(i.e. Titan barely surpasses the 3930K on 10 threads - I need the other 2 to supply the Titan really, average CPU utilization remains above 98%).
> 
> The above is regardless of GPU temp (which is in the low 40s) and remained even after I've flashed my Titan to the popular OC BIOS&#8230;
> Outside folding, the system is holding up great...Been reading that Stanford had issues with its servers last week, so I hope things will normalize back to normal (frustrating to be putting out 1/3 the PPD I was used too).


I came home to the same issue on my 780 yesterday, switched from 'advanced' to 'beta', and the next WU it picked up was core 17 again. I'll switch back to advanced whenever the server issues get squared away.


----------



## cam51037

I broke 7 million points today!


----------



## anubis1127

Congrats!


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks! I'm hoping to retire my mining computer soon for at least 20 days of the month, and then run it the other 10 days of the month to cover the cost of the power used for it to fold.

So that's an extra 7950 and 7850 folding. While folding it uses around 250W, while mining it takes a whooping 450W. It's nuts!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Congrats on the 7 million! I suppose I hit that not too long ago...feels like a long time ago though lol

I SHOULD be putting up some good PPD now but both of my 670's are sucking now









Nothing has worked! NOTHING


----------



## arvidab

250mil and top 3.









Only 21 years until I pass deeeeeeebsy...


----------



## kingchris




----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> 250mil and top 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 21 years until I pass deeeeeeebsy...


Congrats on the 250 and the top 3 time to turn up the juice on those 4p's


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> 250mil and top 3.












Nice.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> 250mil and top 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 21 years until I pass deeeeeeebsy...


Woah, that's a big one. Congrats, nice milestone.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> 250mil and top 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 21 years until I pass deeeeeeebsy...


meanwhile, I'm about to hit 15 million in the shade :'(

that's crazy though!


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> meanwhile, I'm about to hit 15 million in the shade :'(
> 
> that's crazy though!


Haha, my thoughts too. I got 12m over the weekend before everything stopped folding for me, and it feels iffy, when I saw scuba do more than 12m in a month :|

All for the cause though right?


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Congrats on the 250 and the top 3 time to turn up the juice on those 4p's


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm Shifter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Woah, that's a big one. Congrats, nice milestone.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> meanwhile, I'm about to hit 15 million in the shade :'(
> 
> that's crazy though!


Thank you everyone. I've been waiting for this one for a while. Now it's time to sell a lot of my gear though...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> meanwhile, I'm about to hit 15 million in the shade :'(
> 
> that's crazy though!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, my thoughts too. I got 12m over the weekend before everything stopped folding for me, and it feels iffy, when I saw scuba do more than 12m in a month :|
> 
> All for the cause though right?
Click to expand...

Your efforts are highly appreciatred though, congrats on your soon-15mil lacross.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Thank you everyone. I've been waiting for this one for a while. Now it's time to sell a lot of my gear though...


Congrats! What are you selling?


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Thank you everyone. I've been waiting for this one for a while. Now it's time to sell a lot of my gear though...
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! What are you selling?
Click to expand...

Thanks.
My one working 4P board (still need to RMA one of them) and the eight G34 CPU's. The RAM from both 4P's, the G34 water blocks and various desktop hardware, such as my 1155 socket gear etc. Will get the 4P gear on OCN marketplace, desktop stuff is being sold 'locally'.


----------



## lacrossewacker

AHHH I was hoping to wake up to see that Santa came last night....



Soon though, maybe by the time I get to work in an hour or two


----------



## lacrossewacker

cha-ching!!!


----------



## [CyGnus]

lacrossewacker congrats


----------



## cam51037

Yeah congrats! I'm working my way to 8 million. Running my GTX 670 nearly 24/7 makes a huge difference.









Can't join TC with it though, don't know how long this setup will last.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Yeah congrats! I'm working my way to 8 million. Running my GTX 670 nearly 24/7 makes a huge difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't join TC with it though, don't know how long this setup will last.


yep yep running 2 670's on one PC. Each 670 pull around 80-95k ppd.

Running with downclocked memory and 1202mhz (i think) on my gigabyte 670 and 1254mhz on my EVGA FTW card.

My 7870 is pulling around 60-70k pdd as well at 1150mhz.

Then I have two I7's, one with 4 threads, the other with 7. Needless to say, my little office is nice and warm lol. It'll be nice in the winter time


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> yep yep running 2 670's on one PC. Each 670 pull around 80-95k ppd.
> 
> Running with downclocked memory and 1202mhz (i think) on my gigabyte 670 and 1254mhz on my EVGA FTW card.
> 
> My 7870 is pulling around 60-70k pdd as well at 1150mhz.
> 
> Then I have two I7's, one with 4 threads, the other with 7. Needless to say, my little office is nice and warm lol. It'll be nice in the winter time


Nice! I don't fold anymore on my 3570k or 2600k because of their power/point ratio, my 4.4 GHz 3570k gets like 7k PPD max. :/


----------



## anubis1127

Congrats lacrossewacker. Sounds like you got the 670s sorted out.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Congrats lacrossewacker. Sounds like you got the 670s sorted out.


for now lol. Turns out that in SLI, in my case at least, I can't RDP to my computer while they're folding. Otherwise, they both drop down to 706mhz and the slots fail.

So now I just manually go to the office, flip the monitor on, and check in person, rather than RDP'ing from my phone or tablet.

Will be doing that "hfm" thing or whatever it was called to monitor the progress through my dropbox account.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> for now lol. Turns out that in SLI, in my case at least, I can't RDP to my computer while they're folding. Otherwise, they both drop down to 706mhz and the slots fail.
> 
> So now I just manually go to the office, flip the monitor on, and check in person, rather than RDP'ing from my phone or tablet.
> 
> Will be doing that "hfm" thing or whatever it was called to monitor the progress through my dropbox account.


Hmm, interesting, good to know, I will try to replicate that on my box. I only have one 670, it sounds like that may not be an issue, so I probably won't be able to.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Congrats lacrossewacker. Sounds like you got the 670s sorted out.
> 
> 
> 
> for now lol. Turns out that in SLI, in my case at least, I can't RDP to my computer while they're folding. Otherwise, they both drop down to 706mhz and the slots fail.
> 
> So now I just manually go to the office, flip the monitor on, and check in person, rather than RDP'ing from my phone or tablet.
> 
> Will be doing that "hfm" thing or whatever it was called to monitor the progress through my dropbox account.
Click to expand...

I use Teamviewer and have never had an issue like this. I'm using AMD though which makes me wonder if it's a Nvidia thing or if it has something to do with your multi-GPU setup.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Hmm, interesting, good to know, I will try to replicate that on my box. I only have one 670, it sounds like that may not be an issue, so I probably won't be able to.


RDP was never the issue before. I just had this "MEM_TEST_ERROR"

Now that it's working though, I'm just not going to touch it lol. No pausing for gaming or anything. Going to enjoy a nice stretch of PPD


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> RDP was never the issue before. I just had this "MEM_TEST_ERROR"
> 
> Now that it's working though, I'm just not going to touch it lol. No pausing for gaming or anything. Going to enjoy a nice stretch of PPD










That's the spirit. I've had my 780 for 2 months now, and have yet to game on it, haha.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> RDP was never the issue before. I just had this "MEM_TEST_ERROR"
> 
> Now that it's working though, I'm just not going to touch it lol. No pausing for gaming or anything. Going to enjoy a nice stretch of PPD


RDP will causes issues here and there because it switches to an emulated display adapter. I've had nothing but issues using RDP on rigs folding on GPUs. VNC connections don't do that, though.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the spirit. I've had my 780 for 2 months now, and have yet to game on it, haha.


Same here its just sad


----------



## arvidab

Game? What is game?


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Pretty sure minesweeper doesn't hurt PPD.


----------



## *the_beast*

You must be playing the wrong version of Minesweeper...


----------



## anubis1127

Minesweeper 3D with 4k texture pack.


----------



## *the_beast*

That's how it's done!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Had to reinstall my secondary [email protected] client with the AMD 7870. What tags do you recommend I use. It's been a while since I've had to touch that machine....


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Had to reinstall my secondary [email protected] client with the AMD 7870. What tags do you recommend I use. It's been a while since I've had to touch that machine....


I would do the 'client-type' with value 'beta', or 'advanced' to get some core 17 WUs. Other than that maybe the 'next-unit-percentage', and set that to 99, or 100. It's 98% by default.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I would do the 'client-type' with value 'beta', or 'advanced' to get some core 17 WUs. Other than that maybe the 'next-unit-percentage', and set that to 99, or 100. It's 98% by default.


can I use both beta and advanced? I just remember before I had some type of "vendor_type=amd" and "argscore" something....

Guess that's ironed out.

what's that next-unit-percentage thing? Boost in ppd for amd?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> can I use both beta and advanced? I just remember before I had some type of "vendor_type=amd" and "argscore" something....
> 
> Guess that's ironed out.
> 
> what's that next-unit-percentage thing? Boost in ppd for amd?


Nope, just beta or advanced, either one should provide similar results.

I believe you had to do that vendor_type=amd on the older v7 client. If you are using the latest one, it should just auto-detect the GPU for you.

The 'next-unit-percentage' just tells the client when to download the next WU. Since these core 17 WUs are QRB, the bonus points gets calculated from when you downloaded the WU, to when you upload it. So if say you leave it on the default 98%, for 2 frames the new WU will have been downloaded, which could be up to 8 minutes or so on a p8900, just waiting to fold.


----------



## DUpgrade

Just hit the 7M milestone.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Just hit the 7M milestone.


Woohoo, new badge too! Congrats!


----------



## cam51037

Just hit 8 million! I think it was like a week or so ago that I hit 7 million, I'm really racking in the points.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Just hit 8 million! I think it was like a week or so ago that I hit 7 million, I'm really racking in the points.


nice dude are you using your 670 and 7950? I like seeing who I'm going to overtake each day. It sort of slows down after 13+ million because people are more spread out, but it's funny when you pass somebody's name that you recognize. Passed Alatar's last week







lol


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> nice dude are you using your 670 and 7950? I like seeing who I'm going to overtake each day. It sort of slows down after 13+ million because people are more spread out, but it's funny when you pass somebody's name that you recognize. Passed Alatar's last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


It is cool to see yourself passing people.









And no, I use my GTX 670 around 19 or 20 hours a day for folding and only use my 7950 and 7850 during foldathons, the rest of the time they're mining. However I had to move them a couple days ago to a busier part of the house so I had them folding for two extra days because folding keeps them running quieter and taking less power.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> It is cool to see yourself passing people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no, I use my GTX 670 around 19 or 20 hours a day for folding and only use my 7950 and 7850 during foldathons, the rest of the time they're mining. However I had to move them a couple days ago to a busier part of the house so I had them folding for two extra days because folding keeps them running quieter and taking less power.


yeah for some reason this past month's power bill was 50% higher than my usual amount. I hope it's from using the AC more during the summer and not my recently added second 670...It'd be hard to swallow that extra cost throughout the entire year!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> yeah for some reason this past month's power bill was 50% higher than my usual amount. I hope it's from using the AC more during the summer and not my recently added second 670...It'd be hard to swallow that extra cost throughout the entire year!


I'll buy that FTW off ya if you want to lower your electric bill.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I'll buy that FTW off ya if you want to lower your electric bill.


not that one! lol I was lucky to pick it up for $360 a little over a year ago (thank you slickdeals.net)

My recent one, the Gigabyte 670, isn't nearly as good of performer as my FTW. I can only benchmark at MAYBE 1210-1225ish. Gaming though, just under 1200mhz. Folding, 1189mhz (i think?)

My FTW folds at 1254mhz 24/7 like a champ (when I'm not having system issues)

I kind of want to return the gigabyte and be on the lookout for another FTW or the FTW signature, Seems like that Signature edition, with the double fans, is quite the performer...

OR, sell my FTW, return the Gigabyte, and roll with a 770 Lightning or something. hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> not that one! lol I was lucky to pick it up for $360 a little over a year ago (thank you slickdeals.net)
> 
> My recent one, the Gigabyte 670, isn't nearly as good of performer as my FTW. I can only benchmark at MAYBE 1210-1225ish. Gaming though, just under 1200mhz. Folding, 1189mhz (i think?)
> 
> My FTW folds at 1254mhz 24/7 like a champ (when I'm not having system issues)
> 
> I kind of want to return the gigabyte and be on the lookout for another FTW or the FTW signature, Seems like that Signature edition, with the double fans, is quite the performer...
> 
> OR, sell my FTW, return the Gigabyte, and roll with a 770 Lightning or something. hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Haha, right on, I figured you probably wouldn't want to sell it. I just sold my hd 7970, so I'm on the hunt for another 670 on 680pcb, had to ask


----------



## cam51037

My signature2 670 is a decent card, not very loud and can clock at 1293MHz with stock volts. It crashes occasionally at 1293 though so I usually run it at 1280 with no issues.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> My signature2 670 is a decent card, not very loud and can clock at 1293MHz with stock volts. It crashes occasionally at 1293 though so I usually run it at 1280 with no issues.


Nice. I have a galaxy 670 GC right now, it's doing pretty well, can complete core 17 WUs up to 1333Mhz on stock volts, haven't tried any higher. Right now I'm running it @ 1306Mhz.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Nice. I have a galaxy 670 GC right now, it's doing pretty well, can complete core 17 WUs up to 1333Mhz on stock volts, haven't tried any higher. Right now I'm running it @ 1306Mhz.


if you're used to folding at 1300+mhz, neither of my 670's are worthy lol


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Nice. I have a galaxy 670 GC right now, it's doing pretty well, can complete core 17 WUs up to 1333Mhz on stock volts, haven't tried any higher. Right now I'm running it @ 1306Mhz.


I had a galaxy 670 GC that would fail WU's on factory OC clocks.







That sucker went back to microcenter on the quick.

Oh and 85M this morning.


----------



## anubis1127

Congrats on 85 million CFJ!

Hrmm, sounds like I must have gotten a good one.


----------



## ZDngrfld

My 670 hates overclocking as well. It will fail every WU if it's on anything other than stock clocks.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> My 670 hates overclocking as well. It will fail every WU if it's on anything other than stock clocks.


Well that is no fun.


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> OR, sell my FTW, return the Gigabyte, and roll with a 770 Lightning or something. hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


or.....

http://us.msi.com/product/vga/N780-Lightning.html

NEW BADGE FOR ME!!!









finally!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gboeds*
> 
> or.....
> 
> http://us.msi.com/product/vga/N780-Lightning.html
> 
> NEW BADGE FOR ME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally!


Congrads on the 75M! Only one "new-badge-day" left for both of us.


----------



## anubis1127

We need to get more badges.


----------



## Avonosac

Yea, with the newer GPUs running core 17s, it is pretty easy to get to 10m with even a somewhat concerted effort.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Its somehow impossible to turn 100 into any other numer


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats gboeds!









I also think we need an updated badge system.


----------



## DUpgrade

So when does the "new badge each million" actually run out? I don't see why the badge thing couldn't be more dynamic with rounding to nearest million. I'm sure I got quite a few to go yet before I stop getting new ones though unless they get it updated.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Badge for every million up to 10mil, then every 5mil up to 100mil.

I think.


----------



## anubis1127

I'd be happy with just badges over 100, maybe ever 25 million over 100.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I'd be happy with just badges over 100, maybe ever 25 million over 100.


would be ideal.... How do we get this done? Do we have to hold a Hardware-Sacrifice to appease the Folding Gods Editors?


----------



## hertz9753

After you get 10 million it switches to 5 million for the new badge. When you get to 50 million it changes to 25 million for the next 2 badges until you get to 100 million. Currently after 100 million there are no new badges. I think that is correct.


----------



## gboeds

Actually, I think it is 1-10, 15, 20, 25, 30, 40, 50, 75, 100...don't remember there being a 35 or 45....

while every 25 above 100 would be nice, or maybe every 50, there should AT LEAST be a new badge every 100 million....


----------



## PR-Imagery

I swear I've seen 90 and 95 badges


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> would be ideal.... How do we get this done? Do we have to hold a Hardware-Sacrifice to appease the Folding Gods Editors?


I'll try to ask about them. I think the Huddler team would have to do it, but I'm not sure.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I'll try to ask about them. I think the Huddler team would have to do it, but I'm not sure.


Just start at the top.









http://www.overclock.net/forums/moderators/


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Just start at the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forums/moderators/


Ok, will do.


----------



## lacrossewacker

just my own little personal milestone, made it to the top 200 sometime yesterday I think! Sitting at #195 so it must've happen yesterday afternoon or something


----------



## Go Gators!

I was reading through this thread thinking "man, so many people hitting 15 mil... that's crazy! I remember when OCN only had a handful of 10 mil+ folders."

I decided to check my stats since I normally just keep an eye on HFM.NET to make sure nothing is broken..... I was at 14,999,451 points with an update refreshing on the EOC servers. Seems like today I can officially join the club!

EDIT: And in the time it took to post this, the stats updated. I'm official at 15,000,666 points


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go Gators!*
> 
> I was reading through this thread thinking "man, so many people hitting 15 mil... that's crazy! I remember when OCN only had a handful of 10 mil+ folders."
> 
> I decided to check my stats since I normally just keep an eye on HFM.NET to make sure nothing is broken..... I was at 14,999,451 points with an update refreshing on the EOC servers. Seems like today I can officially join the club!
> 
> EDIT: And in the time it took to post this, the stats updated. I'm official at 15,000,666 points


Congrats on 15 Million!


----------



## msgclb

I just noticed this...





Congratulations hertz on your 70 million points.


----------



## arvidab

Nice work, hertzy-boy. And Gators too!


----------



## fragamemnon

And a really shy "hello" from me.









But hey! It's a start.


----------



## arvidab

Hi there, and good work!


----------



## LarsL

Congrats to Go gators for th 15mill and Hertz for the 70mil


----------



## hertz9753

Thank you for the congrats guys. I have learned to be modest.







Congrats to the active folding members on OCN!









http://kakaostats.com/t.php?t=37726


----------



## anubis1127

Awesome job everyone. Keep them machines crunchin. Nom, nom, nom.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Congratulations to all! Really appreciate the new folders and the continued support of the long-running folks! Keep on Foldin'!


----------



## GarTheConquer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> And a really shy "hello" from me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey! It's a start.


Your user name is awesome!


----------



## lacrossewacker

*17 million







*


----------



## Erick Silver

I hit 15 million yesterday. Jeeze this card is a monster.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=496880


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I hit 15 million yesterday. Jeeze this card is a monster.
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=496880


the 7950?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *17 million
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nicely done sir.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I hit 15 million yesterday. Jeeze this card is a monster.
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=496880


Congrats!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> the 7950?


I do believe that was the card he was referring to.

On a side note, can you talk me out of SLI 670s? Haha, I keep almost buying another one, but I really need to wait for 9970s, or whatever they are called to drop.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Nicely done sir.
> 
> Congrats!
> I do believe that was the card he was referring to.
> 
> On a side note, can you talk me out of SLI 670s? Haha, I keep almost buying another one, but I really need to wait for 9970s, or whatever they are called to drop.


Evga 670 SC 2gb

670 with block

lol









I've been keeping an eye on the market here and at retailers for a good price on a 670. I (sort of) like my Gigabyte 670, but I think I'm going to return it in favor of a second Evga FTW. I'd just rather have two blower style ones and my gigabyte 670 _only_ OC's to 1230 for benching & 1202 for gaming.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Evga 670 SC 2gb
> 
> 670 with block
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been keeping an eye on the market here and at retailers for a good price on a 670. I (sort of) like my Gigabyte 670, but I think I'm going to return it in favor of a second Evga FTW. I'd just rather have two blower style ones and my gigabyte 670 only OC's to 1230 for benching & 1202 for gaming.


I said talk me out of it, haha.









Yeah, I would agree with your plan to return it for another FTW. It makes for odd air flow having one GPU dump air into your case, and another trying to exhaust it.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Nicely done sir.
> 
> Congrats!
> I do believe that was the card he was referring to.
> 
> On a side note, can you talk me out of SLI 670s? Haha, I keep almost buying another one, but I really need to wait for 9970s, or whatever they are called to drop.


Yep the 7950.

And as for me talking you out of the GTX670s. How about these?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1427386/fs-2x-backplated-xfx-dd-hd-7950s

OR

http://www.overclock.net/t/1417038/2-reference-amd-radeon-hd-7970s-diamond-visiontek-ghz-edition-bios

done and done.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Yep the 7950.
> 
> And as for me talking you out of the GTX670s. How about these?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1427386/fs-2x-backplated-xfx-dd-hd-7950s
> 
> OR
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1417038/2-reference-amd-radeon-hd-7970s-diamond-visiontek-ghz-edition-bios
> 
> done and done.


Haha, just sold my 7970, so I have PayPal money burning a hole in my pocket. I need to just wait for 9970s to launch.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Whooooooo, I passed Tator Tot. ETA to 1 mill: 1 week


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## arvidab

^ Who's that? I don't think I've seen him before.


----------



## lacrossewacker

18 million!!!

The Pudding


----------



## neurotix

Hit 4 million after a little over a week folding 8900s on my 7970. Went from 3 million to 4 million in a week. Getting about 117k PPD as per my overclock.

I love the new Core 17 units on AMD cards. =P


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Hit 4 million after a little over a week folding 8900s on my 7970. Went from 3 million to 4 million in a week. Getting about 117k PPD as per my overclock.
> 
> I love the new Core 17 units on AMD cards. =P


are you folding on your 8350 at 4.7ghz as well? What PPD?

what clock are you folding at on your 7970? 1200mhz? Must be heating that room up!


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> are you folding on your 8350 at 4.7ghz as well? What PPD?
> 
> what clock are you folding at on your 7970? 1200mhz? Must be heating that room up!


I'm not folding on my FX-8350 currently because it doesn't get enough points. I just fired up my Ubuntu folding VM to check and the last WU was project 7520, 28k ppd. I still boot into it and grab a new WU occasionally to test for stability and thermals. The problem is that I run it all day for a measly amount of points and stress my hardware to it's limit. It doesn't seem worth it.

I fold on my 7970 at 1200mhz/1600mhz 1.318v (less with vdroop, about 1.260v) for about 117k ppd on 8900s. My RAM voltage is 1.6v. I have the Arctic Accelero 7970 cooler, with RAM heatsinks, and the card never passes 55C folding. Usually it's around 52C or so. Great cooler, better than my Vapor-X cooler, which I had to replace because one of the fans died after a month. I could push the GPU higher but I'd have to push much more voltage for very little performance gain. The chip is not stable at anything above 1250mhz but I haven't given it as much voltage as I can. I just know that 1250mhz is when it started crashing the display driver in 3dmark11 runs. My modded Sapphire Trixx goes all the way up to 1.381v core but my card has massive vdroop. If I wanted I could probably push a little more out of the chip (I had some luck at 1225mhz), and I could probably OC the RAM up to 1800mhz, but I don't think RAM speed factors into FAH performance at all because my Trixx sidebar gadget always says the memory usage on the card is only 191mb.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I'm not folding on my FX-8350 currently because it doesn't get enough points. I just fired up my Ubuntu folding VM to check and the last WU was project 7520, 28k ppd. I still boot into it and grab a new WU occasionally to test for stability and thermals. The problem is that I run it all day for a measly amount of points and stress my hardware to it's limit. It doesn't seem worth it.
> 
> I fold on my 7970 at 1200mhz/1600mhz 1.318v (less with vdroop, about 1.260v) for about 117k ppd on 8900s. My RAM voltage is 1.6v. I have the Arctic Accelero 7970 cooler, with RAM heatsinks, and the card never passes 55C folding. Usually it's around 52C or so. Great cooler, better than my Vapor-X cooler, which I had to replace because one of the fans died after a month. I could push the GPU higher but I'd have to push much more voltage for very little performance gain. The chip is not stable at anything above 1250mhz but I haven't given it as much voltage as I can. I just know that 1250mhz is when it started crashing the display driver in 3dmark11 runs. My modded Sapphire Trixx goes all the way up to 1.381v core but my card has massive vdroop. If I wanted I could probably push a little more out of the chip (I had some luck at 1225mhz), and I could probably OC the RAM up to 1800mhz, but I don't think RAM speed factors into FAH performance at all because my Trixx sidebar gadget always says the memory usage on the card is only 191mb.


yeah, actually downclock your VRAM as much as you can. It's not necessary and you can save on some heat/power/stability.

that's a good 7970 though for folding. Great clock and great temps


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> yeah, actually downclock your VRAM as much as you can. It's not necessary and you can save on some heat/power/stability.
> 
> that's a good 7970 though for folding. Great clock and great temps


Thanks. I'm glad I paid a little extra for the Sapphire Vapor-X 7970. I see people on here all the time with reference cards, the Sapphire Dual-X, or bad brands like XFX or MSI who can't do 1150mhz stable no matter what voltage they give it. Seen a lot of people with ASUS Matrix cards that cost $200 more than the competition and can't overclock at all, man if I bought that and had that happen I'd be so pissed. I figured if I bought a premium card I'd get a little luckier with the chip binning. It's a shame the fan stopped working, because the Vapor-X cooler worked very well too.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i made it to 19mil in oct i will hit my 20mil goal if it gets cooler and i can fold more with my heaters.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Up to 150 million. I'll be back at 200!


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Up to 150 million. I'll be back at 200!


Nice, congratz.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> i made it to 19mil in oct i will hit my 20mil goal if it gets cooler and i can fold more with my heaters.


Well done.Upwards and onwards!


----------



## Jeppzer

I really miss BlueDevil.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Up to 150 million. I'll be back at 200!


I'm sure you've been asked this 100 times, but what on earth are you folding on? Watson?!?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I'm sure you've been asked this 100 times, but what on earth are you folding on? Watson?!?


Couple 2Ps. X5650s, E5-2450Ls, E5-2650s, E5-2670s. GTX 670 every once in a while.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Couple 2Ps. X5650s, E5-2450Ls, E5-2650s, E5-2670s. GTX 670 every once in a while.


dang, which of those gives you the most PPD? The 2670s? I take it you have access to..
A. a lot of money
B. a server room
C. lucky


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Couple 2Ps. X5650s, E5-2450Ls, E5-2650s, E5-2670s. GTX 670 every once in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> dang, which of those gives you the most PPD? The 2670s? I take it you have access to..
> A. a lot of money
> B. a server room
> C. lucky
Click to expand...

Yea, if they're anything like my 2670's they give ~240-360k PPD, depending on units.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Yea, if they're anything like my 2670's they give ~240-360k PPD, depending on units.


I thought it would be more for what those cpu's cost. You could buy 4 780's and get 600 to 650k PPD for the price of 2670's







what is the power draw of that 2p. My 780 draws 320w at the plug with my 3770k at idle.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> I thought it would be more for what those cpu's cost. You could buy 4 780's and get 600 to 650k PPD for the price of 2670's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is the power draw of that 2p. My 780 draws 320w at the plug with my 3770k at idle.


My dual 2660s draw 225w from the wall at full load and net me 250-275k ppd.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> I thought it would be more for what those cpu's cost. You could buy 4 780's and get 600 to 650k PPD for the price of 2670's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is the power draw of that 2p. My 780 draws 320w at the plug with my 3770k at idle.


When I checked the power draw of my 2P E5-2650 it was around 250 watts for 180-260k PPD, depending on the WU.

Don't forget about the _extra spicy_ variety of CPUs...


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Yea, if they're anything like my 2670's they give ~240-360k PPD, depending on units.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it would be more for what those cpu's cost. You could buy 4 780's and get 600 to 650k PPD for the price of 2670's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is the power draw of that 2p. My 780 draws 320w at the plug with my 3770k at idle.
Click to expand...

Draws 330W from the wall, HX750, ranging from 780PPD/W up to 1090PPD/W.
All in all, I think my 2P cost me around 1300-1400 USD, just two 780's will run you 1300 USD. If you're creative maybe you can build the complete GPU-rig for around the same price as a 2P 2011, granted it will be easier to offload the GPU's in the future but for outright efficiency you can't beat a multi-socket 2011 rig, at the moment might I add.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Don't forget about the _extra spicy_ variety of CPUs...


Exactly, didn't pay near retail price for mine.


----------



## [CyGnus]

I want a 2p/4p now... My dual 760's draw 370w for 160K...


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I want a 2p/4p now... My dual 760's draw 370w for 160K...


DO IT! I'll bake you cookies if you do.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> DO IT! I'll bake you cookies if you do.


I really want those cookies


----------



## scubadiver59

200mil sometime today...300mil next!









Lookout arvidab....here I come!

Edit: Love the post number...but 6969 would've been better!


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> 200mil sometime today...300mil next!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lookout arvidab....here I come!
> 
> Edit: Love the post number...but 6969 would've been better!


Congrats scuba!!


----------



## lacrossewacker

ZING!!!!! Just gave birth to my very own Gigabyte 780! (well not really)

just installed it and have it chugging away right now! Will have to take some time to find its sweet spot first though and run some benches!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Went from 19.9 mil to 21 just now. Now for some hard earned downtime


----------



## fragamemnon

Ha, downtime.

Finally, my OCD is put to rest.
Congratulations to me and salutations to you.









I'm working on catching up to you with the 680. So be wary!!!









P.S. Check GPU PPD DB thread.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Went from 19.9 mil to 21 just now. Now for some hard earned downtime


That is a good jump in points.









I would love to see a jump in points like that, but I did hit 18 million today.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Went from 19.9 mil to 21 just now. Now for some hard earned downtime


INCORRECT !

I'm sorry the answer we were looking for: "I NEED TO FOLD MOAR!"


----------



## BigDaddyBleeder

Hey! Looks like I dropped my first million for the OCN team at some point in the last couple of days. Not bad for a couple of weeks of folding.









Yeah me! LOL


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigDaddyBleeder*
> 
> Hey! Looks like I dropped my first million for the OCN team at some point in the last couple of days. Not bad for a couple of weeks of folding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah me! LOL


Congrats and thank you for switching to OCN!


----------



## BigDaddyBleeder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Congrats and thank you for switching to OCN!


Glad to be here. It's REALLY nice to be part of an active community.

Looking forward to dropping another 80 million points + for this team over the next year and a bit (almost at 80mil at Rage3D - under Bleeder).


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigDaddyBleeder*
> 
> Glad to be here. It's REALLY nice to be part of an active community.
> 
> Looking forward to dropping another 80 million points + for this team over the next year and a bit (almost at 80mil at Rage3D - under Bleeder).





















BTW, your avatar reminds me of a car accident I got in rocking out to Tom Sawyer, haha.


----------



## hertz9753

I hit 120 million in total combined points today.

My favorite Rush song.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Guys i have 2 GPU clients running and i decided to run SMP (6 cores) its giving me 22k PPD is that ok for a 4770K @ 4.5GHz ? Though 420w for just 180K is way too much wattage...


----------



## scubadiver59

Just noticed that Jeppzer just crossed the 100mil mark...congrats to them!!!


----------



## BigDaddyBleeder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, your avatar reminds me of a car accident I got in rocking out to Tom Sawyer, haha.


That's a bad way to remember a great song.


----------



## BigDaddyBleeder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I hit 120 million in total combined points today.
> 
> My favorite Rush song.


yup... One of their best.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Guys i have 2 GPU clients running and i decided to run SMP (6 cores) its giving me 22k PPD is that ok for a 4770K @ 4.5GHz ? Though 420w for just 180K is way too much wattage...


3 things

A. You'd want to dedicate 2 "cores" to each GPU
B. Are you running "client-type" "beta" on your GPU's
C. Just don't fold on the remaining 4 "cores" I actually just shut off both of my i7's from folding 24/7. Figured I'd cut back on my power bill a bit without really impacting my weekly/monthly ppd too much.


----------



## JayKthnx

will be cracking through 5m for ocn in about 30 minutes.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> will be cracking through 5m for ocn in about 30 minutes.










Congrats!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!


anubis...you wouldn't believe what I just did.

Remember how I was being cheap, thinking i could buy a second hand 670 to SLI/Fold on? That was last week...

This week, Thursday night, I bought a 780. Just sat down at my computer desk now though after purchasing my second! I'm drowning!









Can't get it up and running though until I get a new PSU that has 4 x 8pin PCI cables


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> anubis...you wouldn't believe what I just did.
> 
> Remember how I was being cheap, thinking i could buy a second hand 670 to SLI/Fold on? That was last week...
> 
> This week, Thursday night, I bought a 780. Just sat down at my computer desk now though after purchasing my second! I'm drowning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't get it up and running though until I get a new PSU that has 4 x 8pin PCI cables


Haha, you bought a second 780??


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Haha, you bought a second 780??


>_ <

yeah another Gigabyte 780 OC

I swear, when my gf works a late night, I sort of just *somehow* manage to find myself at microcenter's door step


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> >_ <
> 
> yeah another Gigabyte 780 OC
> 
> I swear, when my gf works a late night, I sort of just *somehow* manage to find myself at microcenter's door step


LOL, nice.


----------



## Erick Silver

Gonna be passing 16 million soon...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> >_ <
> 
> yeah another Gigabyte 780 OC
> 
> I swear, when my gf works a late night, I sort of just *somehow* manage to find myself at microcenter's door step


Sleep buying and sleep foliding its not your fault you cant control it when she bugs you about it







Lol you will pass me soon i cant fold 24/7 with my heaters.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Just noticed that Jeppzer just crossed the 100mil mark...congrats to them!!!


I'M A THEM!!!!!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Sleep buying and sleep foliding its not your fault you cant control it when she bugs you about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol you will pass me soon i cant fold 24/7 with my heaters.


real soon!

Looking forward to the winter so I can HOPEFULLY not hear the GPU fans as much. I'll also probably eat breakfast in the office before work since this is the warmest room lol

I couldn't put my second 780 in my main rig since i don't have 4x8pin PCI connections.

So I took out my AMD 7870 from my secondary rig and put the 780 in that one.

So now I have:

Main rig: 780 & 670 @ about 300k ppd
Secondary rig: 780 @ about 150k ppd

Will take a day or so to see if that secondary rig is really going to post that many points though. Can't run it at 1202mhz like my main rig though. Only around 1150mhz


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I'M A THEM!!!!!


----------



## [CyGnus]

17M


----------



## kingchris




----------



## bfromcolo

Cracked into the top 1000 list.


----------



## lacrossewacker

*19 million!*

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=622482
once I hit 20 million im going to quit folding....

Jk


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> *19 million!*
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=622482
> once I hit 20 million im going to quit folding....
> 
> Jk


lol and here i thought i coud fold to 20.1mil and keep my spot from you.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> 17M


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Cracked into the top 1000 list.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> *19 million!*
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=622482
> once I hit 20 million im going to quit folding....
> 
> Jk


Great job guys!

Lol, lacrossewacker.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> lol and here i thought i coud fold to 20.1mil and keep my spot from you.


Nope I'm on to you lol


----------



## Avonosac

Hit 14m last night at some point I think, only 1 left to go until the next badge!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Hit 14m last night at some point I think, only 1 left to go until the next badge!


Woohoo, congrats!

I have 8 million to go for another badge.


----------



## [CyGnus]

After the 15M badge is the 25 right?


----------



## anubis1127

I think there is a 20 million badge too. I can't remember off hand.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I think there is a 20 million badge too. I can't remember off hand.


Yes, there is.

I can't get a new badge.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Nope I'm on to you lol


but im stoping folding after i get to 20mil going back to just folding on the 2500k and my 7970s for the foldathon.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> *19 million!*
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=622482
> once I hit 20 million im going to quit folding....
> 
> Jk


You could just take a break for a week so I could pass you!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> You could just take a break for a week so I could pass you!


Lol you are the one threat that shows up

You've hit some high ppd recently though. What're you folding on?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> but im stoping folding after i get to 20mil going back to just folding on the 2500k and my 7970s for the foldathon.


Yeah I'll have to see how these 780s impact my power bill. I cut out my i7's so that probably gives up 200+ watts and I haven't needed the AC as much these past few weeks.

If my powerbill does skyrocket though, I'll save the guns for a foldathon


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Lol you are the one threat that shows up
> 
> You've hit some high ppd recently though. What're you folding on?


During foldathons I switch my 7970 and 7950 over, but my only dedicated rig is my new e5-4640 2p. I should be able to keep it going 24/7 now that the weather is changing. I started out with boinc so that is where my 3770k and my 2 ati cards and gtx 580 stay most of the time.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> During foldathons I switch my 7970 and 7950 over, but my only dedicated rig is my new e5-4640 2p. I should be able to keep it going 24/7 now that the weather is changing. I started out with boinc so that is where my 3770k and my 2 ati cards and gtx 580 stay most of the time.


Well during CC and foldathons maker sure you dedicate that hardware to our OCN team!


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> I can't get a new badge.


You and me both, brother.


----------



## LarsL

I would like to have that problem ^


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Yes, there is.
> 
> I can't get a new badge.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> You and me both, brother.


We should totally have a 500m badge.

That way Deeeebs would get one, and you guys would have something to shoot for


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> We should totally have a 500m badge.
> 
> That way Deeeebs would get one, and you guys would have something to shoot for


Concur!









As a side note...I passed 50m in one month...a short month!

But don't expect it to happen again once I finally get rid of my AMD 4Ps...well, at least until I get one of the E7-8xxx series 4Ps up and running with 80-threads!!!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Concur!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a side note...I passed 50m in one month...a short month!
> 
> But don't expect it to happen again once I finally get rid of my AMD 4Ps...well, at least until I get *THREE* of the E7-8xxx series 4Ps up and running with 80-threads!!!


FTFY

And You win sir... you win.


----------



## Kevdog

Hooray For me!!


----------



## fragamemnon

Congratulations...my arch enemy.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> Hooray For me!!


*much hardware succumbed to his law, during the making of this GIF.


----------



## DUpgrade

I just hit 8 million moments ago. GPU keeps giving me all sorts of projects so the point estimations are all over. Pretty good month now that the temps are coming down.


----------



## Markus

Hit my first million about a week ago, got my second one coming up in.. 2 updates I reckon


----------



## lacrossewacker

Congrats to Markus and Kevdog. Two big milestones!!


----------



## lacrossewacker

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=622482

*20 MILLION!!!!!!*


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=622482
> 
> *20 MILLION!!!!!!*


*CONGRATULATIONS!* Keep it going there!


----------



## LarsL

Congrats Kevdog for the BIG 50 mil, Markus for your first mil many more to come and lacrossewacker for 20 mil.









I hit 40 mil last week.


----------



## nova4005

Congrats on the 20 million lacrossewacker and way to go LarsL on the 40 million!


----------



## Avonosac

Keep it up guys!









15 million for me!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Congrats on the 20 million lacrossewacker and way to go LarsL on the 40 million!










wheres my congrats for my 20mil j/k im cutting my folding rigs off for awhile maybe till winter and just fold during the foldathons all cause you didnt congrats me







j/k been planning to do it once i hit my 20mil goal.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wheres my congrats for my 20mil j/k im cutting my folding rigs off for awhile maybe till winter and just fold during the foldathons all cause you didnt congrats me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k been planning to do it once i hit my 20mil goal.










I always end up missing something when I post from my phone, but definitely congratulations on hitting 20 million! I can't wait for winter either where temps are low and electricity bills are not so high.


----------



## hertz9753

It snowed here today. http://local.msn.com/weather.aspx?eid=4037&q=Bismarck-ND&zip=58501&setunit=F

I also got my 75k badge.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> It snowed here today. http://local.msn.com/weather.aspx?eid=4037&q=Bismarck-ND&zip=58501&setunit=F
> 
> I also got my 75k badge.


Way to go buddy, you kick ass!!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> Way to go buddy, you kick ass!!


Thank you. I thought that I posted 75 million. I was wrong.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Thank you. I thought that I posted 75 million. I was wrong.


Want to race to 100 million badge?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Want to race to 100 million badge?


I know you have a pretty good rig that is not folding.







If I fired up everthing that I own I would be lucky to get 450k ppd. I already have 100 million points, but no badge.

With your current stats I would win.









http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=hertz9753


----------



## anubis1127

I do need to get that rig back up, my average output has definitely slipped, haha. I know you have well over 100 million combined points, which is why I only said badge.


----------



## Kevdog

Do they not give out 60 and 70 Mill badges?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> Do they not give out 60 and 70 Mill badges?


No sir, after 50, you get 75, then 100, then YOU'RE DONE!


----------



## tmontney

I would be at 1m sooner, but I folded 40k or so for the wrong team. Not sure when that happened


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I do need to get that rig back up, my average output has definitely slipped, haha. I know you have well over 100 million combined points, which is why I only said badge.


Do you remember when a couple of guys wanted to race and stats were set up for them? We should bring that back.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> I would be at 1m sooner, but I folded 40k or so for the wrong team. Not sure when that happened


Wrong team number. Fold on and you will get to 1 million.









http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=tmontney


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Wrong team number. Fold on and you will get to 1 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=tmontney


No I know that's what I said







I probably typed in the team number wrong at some point.

I am curious about this racing of which you speak.


----------



## hertz9753

I can't find it. But I think it was mach1 vs.sspatrick.


----------



## arvidab

I remember that race, was fun. Wasn't one of 'em AMD_SLI_guru though?

Btw, when I looked a few days ago, I cracked top 100 overall if my points are combined, pretty neat.

http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=arvidab


----------



## LarsL

CHALLENGE: mach1 vs lawrencendlw [MACH1 WINS!]
http://www.overclock.net/t/1065105/challenge-mach1-vs-lawrencendlw-mach1-wins


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> CHALLENGE: mach1 vs lawrencendlw [MACH1 WINS!]
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1065105/challenge-mach1-vs-lawrencendlw-mach1-wins


LarsL wins the Google-Fu award.


----------



## neurotix

5 million.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> 5 million.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i got my 5870 back in my other pc with a frankenstien home made fan setup on it 1 120mm and 1 80mm folding at under 60c at stock uses the stock cooler with those fans attached. But i wonder how much power it draws folding on stock volts or less need to play with it some.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> i got my 5870 back in my other pc with a frankenstien home made fan setup on it 1 120mm and 1 80mm folding at under 60c at stock uses the stock cooler with those fans attached. But i wonder how much power it draws folding on stock volts or less need to play with it some.


5870s would be terribly inefficient folders compared to the more recent GPUs

I should be hitting 22 million this evening


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> *5870s would be terribly inefficient folders* compared to the more recent GPUs
> 
> I should be hitting 22 million this evening


Absolutely agreed. I can't imagine a 5870 doing a ton as far as PPD is concerned.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Absolutely agreed. I can't imagine a 5870 doing a ton as far as PPD is concerned.


10-20k a day is what its doing so far and runs extremely cool with my modded cooler.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> 10-20k a day is what its doing so far and runs extremely cool with my modded cooler.


As of that picture, it's doing better than my 6950. The only reason I said that is because my 6950 doesn't do a ton. Perhaps I should OC my card...


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> As of that picture, it's doing better than my 6950. The only reason I said that is because my 6950 doesn't do a ton. Perhaps I should OC my card...


IIRC the 6900 series had a lot less SP compute capabilities than the 5900 series cards.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> IIRC the 6900 series had a lot less SP compute capabilities than the 5900 series cards.


He has a 5800 series. And why in the world would that be? Logically a 6900 should be better than a 5900, right?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> 10-20k a day is what its doing so far and runs extremely cool with my modded cooler.


negative. A 5870, at stock, runs between 190-205 watts. You're only getting as much PPD as a moderately OC'd i7 3770k.

Your 5870 is going to use as much juice as a stock GTX 670, however, a 670 is going to give you 5-6 times more PPD (65-90k!)

I just don't think it'd be worth THAT much power for such a little drip.

BTW, *22 million!!!*
























had a LONG day in baltimore (left at 5:15am this morning, just got home @ 9:45pm), happy to see some good news


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> negative. A 5870, at stock, runs between 190-205 watts. You're only getting as much PPD as a moderately OC'd i7 3770k.
> 
> Your 5870 is going to use as much juice as a stock GTX 670, however, a 670 is going to give you 5-6 times more PPD (65-90k!)
> 
> I just don't think it'd be worth THAT much power for such a little drip.
> 
> BTW, *22 million!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had a LONG day in baltimore (left at 5:15am this morning, just got home @ 9:45pm), happy to see some good news


lol well i own the 5870 with my home made cooler on it to keep it cool, i dont own a 670 i probly will only use it during the foldathons like i do with my 2 7970s for the most part.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> negative. A 5870, at stock, runs between 190-205 watts. You're only getting as much PPD as a moderately OC'd i7 3770k.
> 
> Your 5870 is going to use as much juice as a stock GTX 670, however, a 670 is going to give you 5-6 times more PPD (65-90k!)
> 
> I just don't think it'd be worth THAT much power for such a little drip.
> 
> BTW, *22 million!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had a LONG day in baltimore (left at 5:15am this morning, just got home @ 9:45pm), happy to see some good news


Congrats dude. How would you determine how much wattage a GPU is using?

Well, Wolf, it's totally up to you what you deem acceptable in terms of power consumption per PPD. If you're not paying the power bill, *fold everything you have!*


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> lol well i own the 5870 with my home made cooler on it to keep it cool, i dont own a 670 i probly will only use it during the foldathons like i do with my 2 7970s for the most part.


just using the 670 as a reference to illustrate how far we've come to expect 200ish watts to take us









If you're paying your own power bills, unless it just doesn't matter one way or another, I wouldn't think it's worth it









Now you'll have to catch up to me!!!!!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> just using the 670 as a reference to illustrate how far we've come to expect 200ish watts to take us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're paying your own power bills, unless it just doesn't matter one way or another, I wouldn't think it's worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you'll have to catch up to me!!!!!


lol you got far to much hardware to catch you lol 1 7970 for 6 hrs would outperform the 5870.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> lol you got far to much hardware to catch you lol 1 7970 for 6 hrs would outperform the 5870.


I'll catch up to everyone here once I get a job. Will be saving up for a 4p.


----------



## valvehead

Top 20!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> Top 20!


Top 20 avg ppd is is not easy. Congrats.


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Top 20 avg ppd is is not easy. Congrats.


Thanks!. It probably won't last long though. The #20 spot was around 250K PPD a few days ago, and the best I can do is 240K with _everything_ running 24/7.

And then there's the issue of power consumption. I'll have to see how bad my bill is. If it's not too bad, I'll probably continue to fold on both 670's 24/7. Otherwise I'll cut it down to one 670.


----------



## nova4005

20 million this morning!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> Top 20!


Oh i'm part of that too







yay mee lol

So close to top 10 >< though it'll happen, my average hasn't caught up to my current PPD yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Congrats dude. How would you determine how much wattage a GPU is using?
> 
> Well, Wolf, it's totally up to you what you deem acceptable in terms of power consumption per PPD. If you're not paying the power bill, *fold everything you have!*


I go through a lot of reviews and try to find the "ballpark" that most review sites are finding while ignoring the obvious outliers


----------



## lacrossewacker

sucks waking up to find that one of your computers automatically shut off to install updates >_< Luckily I think I caught it within 4 hours or so being off

congrats *nova4005*!!!!

- you've had a couple days up in the 400k-500k range. What are you folding on?!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> sucks waking up to find that one of your computers automatically shut off to install updates >_< Luckily I think I caught it within 4 hours or so being off
> 
> congrats *nova4005*!!!!
> 
> - you've had a couple days up in the 400k-500k range. What are you folding on?!


He recently got a 2P put together. That helps. I miss mine.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> He recently got a 2P put together. That helps. I miss mine.


power usage wise, what's better? 2P/4P or....my GPU's (2x780's, 1x670)


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> power usage wise, what's better? 2P/4P or....my GPU's (2x780's, 1x670)


My 2P when it was working did around 350-370k PPD using around 330W electricity. I think CFJ said his 4P used around 600W for 750k+ PPD.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> He recently got a 2P put together. That helps. I miss mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> power usage wise, what's better? 2P/4P or....my GPU's (2x780's, 1x670)
Click to expand...

With what's available right now, 2xXeon E5 v2 12C/24T. PPD/W is doubled compared to a 2P SB-EP, which is already excellent. 400W for 600-700k PPD.

Behind 2P Ivy, I'd put 4P SB-EP (IB-EP only support 2P configs at the moment, when 4P capable models hit however...







), ~700-750W for ~900k PPD. After that 2P SB-E and then again a little lower the 780's (200-250W guesstimated power draw on stock, 150k PPD, 600-750 PPD/W). With a slight overclock on my 4P MC, it's around that number too (500kPPD/650W=770 PPD/W).

Midrange GPU's have a long way still until they are on level with 2P/4P on the current units. I have a 660 which shows 57k PPD on the better units, drawing ~165W for a PPD/W of 345. My 3770K did a littl under 300 PPD/W at 4.8GHz, now at 5G, that number is smaller...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> power usage wise, what's better? 2P/4P or....my GPU's (2x780's, 1x670)
> 
> 
> 
> My 2P when it was working did around 350-370k PPD using around 330W electricity. I think CFJ said his 4P used around 600W for 750k+ PPD.
Click to expand...

Actually, it says in his thread that it pulls 1000W for 750-825K PPD, still pretty darn good at 750-825 PPD/W.

Oh, yea. Congratulations to all millionaires.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> -snip-.


So the 2P+ systems do provide a fairly substantial increase in efficiency per ppd but have a pretty biggggg cost up front. Seems like they'd pretty much even out $$$ wise after a LONG time.

Maybe if I had plenty of extra $$$ i'll build one, but right now, I'd have no purpose for one except [email protected], and that just wouldn't be a wise decision yet.









one day


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Actually, it says in his thread that it pulls 1000W for 750-825K PPD, still pretty darn good at 750-825 PPD/W.
> 
> Oh, yea. Congratulations to all millionaires.


Oh, my bad, I must have been thinking the power draw on your 4P.

Yes, congrats to all the millionaires.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> 20 million this morning!


Congrats Nova


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> So the 2P+ systems do provide a fairly substantial increase in efficiency per ppd but have a pretty biggggg cost up front. Seems like they'd pretty much even out $$$ wise after a LONG time.
> 
> Maybe if I had plenty of extra $$$ i'll build one, but right now, I'd have no purpose for one except [email protected], and that just wouldn't be a wise decision yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one day


You can find 8c/16t SB-EP CPUs for under $300 a pop. Open box motherboards for under $300 on Newegg. Get 8 sticks of ram and a power supply and you're set.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> sucks waking up to find that one of your computers automatically shut off to install updates >_< Luckily I think I caught it within 4 hours or so being off
> 
> congrats *nova4005*!!!!
> 
> - you've had a couple days up in the 400k-500k range. What are you folding on?!


Thanks lacrossewacker,







those couple of days I had my 2p, 7970, 7950 folding. Right now I am just folding on my 2p, and am boincing on the rest of my hardware.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> So the 2P+ systems do provide a fairly substantial increase in efficiency per ppd but have a pretty biggggg cost up front. Seems like they'd pretty much even out $$$ wise after a LONG time.
> 
> Maybe if I had plenty of extra $$$ i'll build one, but right now, I'd have no purpose for one except [email protected], and that just wouldn't be a wise decision yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one day


All together mine turned out to cost around $1100 to get it bought and running. The open box SM board I got for $265 really helped to save some money.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Congrats Nova


Thanks LarsL, I am just trying not to fall so far behind you.


----------



## xlastshotx

Ahhh! Looks like I finally hit the 2 million mark last night


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*
> 
> Ahhh! Looks like I finally hit the 2 million mark last night


Way to go on the 2 million mark!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Oh, my bad, I must have been thinking the power draw on your 4P.
> 
> Yes, congrats to all the millionaires.


Yes... I like to look on the bright side.. my 4p pulls 1KW. It looks like a smaller number than 1000W.









I wish I had left it running while I was on work-vacation... Oh well. Hawaii is nice.


----------



## cam51037

*10 MILLION!*


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Way to go on the 2 million mark!


*Congrats!*
Keep em coming








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> *10 MILLION!*


*Congrats!*

Keep going and you'll be in the Top 300 soon


----------



## anubis1127

All right, nicely done cam, congrats!


----------



## cam51037

Yeah well the only bad news is that I try and fold as much as I can on my GTX 670 but it looks like I'll be getting a large power bill in the next few days because of this. Amazing what a difference it makes, and it's just 200W too. But at 12 cents per kW/hr it adds up. :/ So now I only fold during the daytime, and at night I sadly have to let this PC idle away. I really should shut it down though.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Way to go on the 2 million mark!


Btw, where in georgia are you from? I've got a lot of family athens, dublin, swainsboro, and jefferson county. I was actually intent on going to GA Tech myself until a very LAST second decision change.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Yeah well the only bad news is that I try and fold as much as I can on my GTX 670 but it looks like I'll be getting a large power bill in the next few days because of this. Amazing what a difference it makes, and it's just 200W too. But at 12 cents per kW/hr it adds up. :/ So now I only fold during the daytime, and at night I sadly have to let this PC idle away. I really should shut it down though.


if you're doing any CPU folding, drop that in exchange for your 670









I've added 2 780's in the past month. Terrible decision for my power bill, so I dropped two i7's from folding 24/7 hoping to offset some of the usage


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> if you're doing any CPU folding, drop that in exchange for your 670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've added 2 780's in the past month. Terrible decision for my power bill, so I dropped two i7's from folding 24/7 hoping to offset some of the usage


I've already quit CPU folding a couple months back so it's just my 670 + my mining rig during foldathons. My mining rig pulls the watts too, around 450W from the wall but at least it's producing the power cost in mining. It also runs as a Minecraft server for some friends and me, with 4GB of RAM, highspeed connection + 500GB server space. Maybe I should start charging my buddies for server access, a professional Minecraft server like that would run at about $85 a month.







Probably won't though, you know us Canadians are nice people.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Btw, where in georgia are you from? I've got a lot of family athens, dublin, swainsboro, and jefferson county. I was actually intent on going to GA Tech myself until a very LAST second decision change.


I live in Gainesville, and I wanted to go to GT as well, but with working fulltime and it being geared towards traditional students I ended up going to Southern Polytechnic instead.


----------



## Kitler

Just realized I passed 4 million. This whole 2P rig is doing wonders for my PPD


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> Just realized I passed 4 million. This whole 2P rig is doing wonders for my PPD


Are you folding bigadv?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> Just realized I passed 4 million. This whole 2P rig is doing wonders for my PPD


congrats! When did you get your 2P? Are you folding on your 7950?


----------



## stolid

I reached 10 million over this last week.









Happy folding.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stolid*
> 
> I reached 10 million over this last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy folding.


Congrats dude!

Keep it up keep it up!

Wasn't too long ago since I was there too. Points start racking up real fast


----------



## tmontney

Oh yeah, I hit my first million roughly a week ago.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Oh yeah, I hit my first million roughly a week ago.


congrats. welcome to the club.









on a side note, I might break into top 500 soon.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Just hit 20mil recently - currently 20,277,776


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*
> 
> Just hit 20mil recently - currently 20,277,776


Congrats on 20 million!


----------



## lacrossewacker

24 million 

2 more people to beat then the gap between future competition starts to open up into the millions


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*
> 
> Just hit 20mil recently - currently 20,277,776


Congrats dude! That's a big milestone


----------



## lacrossewacker

Today's a big day for me


----------



## JayKthnx

6mil and top 500. yaaaaaaay.
also, congrats lacrosse


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Today's a big day for me


Kevdog's law strikes and you're stuck before 25m for weeks!


----------



## lacrossewacker

*25 Million!!!!!*


----------



## anubis1127

Woohoo! Congrats on the milestone, and the new badge!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Woohoo! Congrats on the milestone, and the new badge!


oh a new badge too! thanks.


----------



## arvidab

GO GO GO!


----------



## LemonSlice

100M


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LemonSlice*
> 
> 100M


Congrats!!!

NO MORE BADGES FOR YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## anubis1127

Congrats LemonSlice!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LemonSlice*
> 
> 100M


Woot Woot!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Right after the 25 million mark "conquests" become wayyy more spread out.

Rather than passing like 5 guys a day, now I'm having to fold a couple million to pass somebody >_< It must be REALLY lonely for you guys up in the 50+ million/100+ million


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Congrats!!!
> 
> NO MORE BADGES FOR YOU!!!!!!!


I'm surprised they don't add more badges


----------



## Mitche01

ooooh my first 1 million points tomorrow!!!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> ooooh my first 1 million points tomorrow!!!


Big day! How's the computer working out for you? Silent?


----------



## Mitche01

Thanks

Very silent and constantly less than 190W Draw from the wall with 30kPPD

EDIT - Congrats on the 25Mil!

I have just bought a PCI-E 1X to 16X convertor and adding in my 8600GTS thats sitting doing nothing - if that works might invest in another GT630 Rev 2


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> It must be REALLY lonely for you guys up in the 50+ million/100+ million


You hit the nail on the head. My next is 11 million away. The next after that will be 36 million away.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> I'm surprised they don't add more badges


Yeah. Maybe one of these days...


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Now I just _know_ this isn't gonna last...



Had a lot happen which means my other two quad systems haven't got off the ground yet... still.









Congratulations to all who have hit milestones recently.


----------



## arvidab

Nice!









And you're right, it's not gonna last...


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm Shifter*
> 
> Now I just _know_ this isn't gonna last...
> 
> Had a lot happen which means my other two quad systems haven't got off the ground yet... still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all who have hit milestones recently.


Crap I'm almost top 5! won't happen unless one of those guys drop off the face of the earth







lol

interestingly enough, I have the least amount of points on that list







I'm a noob among veterans


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Crap I'm almost top 5! won't happen unless one of those guys drop off the face of the earth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> interestingly enough, I have the least amount of points on that list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a noob among veterans


The only reason I've got that many points is because I jumped in the deep end with quad-socket machines.









You've done well too.


----------



## ZDngrfld

I'm thinking I'll finally have another setup for this other pair of CPUs I've had laying around for months. Maybe I'll have it running by next weekend. I'll have to stop mining on my SR-2 and 2450L rigs and switch em back to [email protected] for a bit to see if I can hit 1 million PPD.


----------



## anubis1127

All the 2Ps are belong to ZDngfld.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> All the 2Ps are belong to ZDngfld.


Wish the SB-EP E5-46** chips were as cheap as they are now when I started building these rigs... Could have just bought a 4P board by now! I guess the E5-26xx V2 stuff is almost comparable to them now. I could just wait a bit for those to come down


----------



## Mitche01

Woo hoo....1mil down...
Just seen it pop up on eoc stats

Rock and roll!


----------



## pvt.joker

decided to see if i can hit 20mil faster.. just loaded the [email protected] client on my server (Fenrir in sig) so we'll see how fast i can kick up another ~2mil..


----------



## Mitche01

Good luck!


----------



## Avonosac

Yea, I think Fenrir will do some good work on those big-adv jobs.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> Woo hoo....1mil down...
> Just seen it pop up on eoc stats
> 
> Rock and roll!


congrats man! Didn't take long at all


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> congrats man! Didn't take long at all


Thanks.
Well i can honestly reccommend the keplar gt630s for a low noise, low power folding card. 25W for 10kppd


----------



## Jeppzer

281millions! WOO!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> 281millions! WOO!


----------



## Jeppzer

Speaking of... What happend to Deeeebs?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Speaking of... What happend to Deeeebs?


And scuba?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> 281millions! WOO!


congrats on your score that's about 10 times greater than mine


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Speaking of... What happend to Deeeebs?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> And scuba?


I don't know what happened to them (and a few others), but this is the consequence:



Just because I tripled my PPD recently doesn't mean everyone else can slack off!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> I don't know what happened to them (and a few others), but this is the consequence:
> 
> Just because I tripled my PPD recently doesn't mean everyone else can slack off!


tripling your PPD? Pffttt real men duodecuple it!


----------



## nova4005

Congrats to all the recent millionaire's!









I hit 22 million this morning!


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> 281millions! WOO!
> 
> 
> 
> congrats on your score that's about 10 times greater than mine
Click to expand...

*coughs*


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> I don't know what happened to them (and a few others), but this is the consequence:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I tripled my PPD recently doesn't mean everyone else can slack off!


I shut down my 4p before I left for Ironman Worlds out here in HI. Ill be back up and running in a few days. Next stop : 100M, and no more badges.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Congrats to all the recent millionaire's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hit 22 million this morning!


Congrats nova !


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Congrats nova !


Thanks Lacrossewacker, I can't wait until I get my next badge.


----------



## DUpgrade

9 Million


----------



## lacrossewacker

congrats on the 9 million! keep chomping away


----------



## Markus

Managed to squeeze in 2 WU's for this update, which means I've now passed 3 million points!









GTX 780 folding away at around 180K PPD, a shame I can't run it 24/7 for a few reasons (mostly being power/heat but also it slightly disrupts my gaming







)

Keep on folding people, Foldathon coming up!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markus*
> 
> Managed to squeeze in 2 WU's for this update, which means I've now passed 3 million points!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 780 folding away at around 180K PPD, a shame I can't run it 24/7 for a few reasons (mostly being power/heat but also it slightly disrupts my gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Keep on folding people, Foldathon coming up!


congrats on the 3 millions! 180k ppd on your 780? what core speed do you run it at?


----------



## Markus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> congrats on the 3 millions! 180k ppd on your 780? what core speed do you run it at?


Thanks!

It's sitting at 1201 MHz right now at 1.2 volts, haven't tried pushing it harder than that but so far no failed WU's at this speed.


----------



## Avonosac

He would probably be around 1300, my titan at 1150 gets about 200k.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markus*
> 
> Managed to squeeze in 2 WU's for this update, which means I've now passed 3 million points!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 780 folding away at around 180K PPD, a shame I can't run it 24/7 for a few reasons (mostly being power/heat but also it slightly disrupts my gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Keep on folding people, Foldathon coming up!


Congrats! That's around what the 780 I sold did at 1201 too, nice results.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Congrats! That's around what the 780 I sold did at 1201 too, nice results.


Really? Crap I need to bump my clock up! I didn't know itd make THAT big of a difference 0_0


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Really? Crap I need to bump my clock up! I didn't know itd make THAT big of a difference 0_0


The 78xx WU scale really well with higher clocks. I think Samurai707 said he is seeing 192k+ PPD @ 1241Mhz. Seems like each second you can shave off the TPF it's good for a few thousand on the PPD estimate.


----------



## Avonosac

You guys are still getting 78xx? What tag are you using? I've been stuck on 8900s and hating it for like 3 weeks... My PPD is down to about 180k avg


----------



## anubis1127

Beta for me.


----------



## Avonosac

Interesting, I have had beta the whole time and I haven't seen a 78xx in a very long time


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Interesting, I have had beta the whole time and I haven't seen a 78xx in a very long time


Yeah, it largely depends which assignment server you get WUs from, and that is just luck of the draw.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Two things.

I hit 500,00 for my 24 hour output (thanks server maintenance)

and I hit 28 million









30 million soon!


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Two things.
> 
> I hit 500,00 for my 24 hour output (thanks server maintenance)
> 
> and I hit 28 million
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 million soon!


Nice!!

I finally started getting a free 78xx too! It started sometime around when I picked up 16m...

GOOD DAYS!


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Thanks guys








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Today's a big day for me


Congrads on 25mil! .. and almost 30mil now, lol

Do you just fold on your two GPUs? What driver are you using correctly?


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> You guys are still getting 78xx? What tag are you using? I've been stuck on 8900s and hating it for like 3 weeks... My PPD is down to about 180k avg


I had about three days recently of nothing but 8900s and it was hell for PPD, but it just means that work really needed to be done.

Points are fun, but when it comes down to it we are folding for solutions regardless of it's payout.

It used to be 1 point per WU completed in the beginning


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrads on 25mil! .. and almost 30mil now, lol
> 
> Do you just fold on your two GPUs? What driver are you using correctly?


On my main rig..

Driver: 326.80
GPU1: 780 @ 1150mhz
GPU2 670 @ 1254mhz

Secondary rig...

Driver: ???
GPU1: 780 @ 1150mhz

I'll have to go back and see my secondary rig's driver, I'm at work now. I originally updated to the latest beta driver on my main rig for the bf4 beta, but it ruined my PPD so I'm back on 326.80


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Back-online. A few days until the big 100.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Two things.
> 
> I hit 500,00 for my 24 hour output (thanks server maintenance)
> 
> and I hit 28 million
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 million soon!


Nice!

I'm working on getting 15 million.


----------



## Panther Al

Woot! Hit 5 Mil this FAT.. now to break the top 500.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Back-online. A few days until the big 100.


and your last new badge









hopeful that'll change!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> and your last new badge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopeful that'll change!


Agreed. Anubis what say thou? Is this a site code change? or would it be an easy addition?


----------



## anubis1127

Wait, what. I don't have anything to do with those.

Oh, Welcome back CFJ!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Wait, what. I don't have anything to do with those.
> 
> Oh, Welcome back CFJ!


Oh hi der! I know you don't directly have anything to do with the badges, I was just wondering if you had any info or knew someone who did that could make some running changes!


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Driver: 326.80


Thanks! I'll have to try it out.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Oh hi der! I know you don't directly have anything to do with the badges, I was just wondering if you had any info or knew someone who did that could make some running changes!


http://www.overclock.net/forums/moderators/

Start at the top.


----------



## Jeppzer

And message every single one of them.


----------



## Hckngrtfakt

Yay







finally hit my first million, .... feels like such an awesome accomplishment (specially when considering is the highest i've ever folded for any team)


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hckngrtfakt*
> 
> Yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally hit my first million, .... feels like such an awesome accomplishment (specially when considering is the highest i've ever folded for any team)


Congratulations! Keep on folding!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hckngrtfakt*
> 
> Yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally hit my first million, .... feels like such an awesome accomplishment (specially when considering is the highest i've ever folded for any team)


it is an awesome accomplishment! congrats man


----------



## anubis1127

DonkeyPunch1514 got 100 Million. Congoratz to the millionaires.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> DonkeyPunch1514 got 100 Million. Congoratz to the millionaires.


Wahooo DonkeyPunch!!

Big leagues


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrads on 25mil! .. and almost 30mil now, lol
> 
> Do you just fold on your two GPUs? What driver are you using correctly?


320.49


----------



## Hckngrtfakt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Congratulations! Keep on folding!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> it is an awesome accomplishment! congrats man










Thank you so much, the folding will continue, but i definitely need to increase "resources" specially
after seeing my ranking and some other numbers







(i have to catch up)


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hckngrtfakt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, the folding will continue, but i definitely need to increase "resources" specially
> after seeing my ranking and some other numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i have to catch up)


I did too lol. My first folding attempt was sometime last year. I folded and folded and folded....got like 10k points -_- Not even enough to excite me a little, so I stopped.

Came back this year during the CC with some extra grunt and I'm still going









Good community here.


----------



## Avonosac

Apparently I just picked up 17m

Chugga chugga..









Getting so close to breaking the top 200 OCN folders list, lol.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Apparently I just picked up 17m
> 
> Chugga chugga..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting so close to breaking the top 200 OCN folders list, lol.


Wahoo!

Top 200 is big, and 20 million is on your horizon.


----------



## Panther Al

My goal is now that I have reached 5mil is hit 20mil by the first of the year: at 350k a day, if I fold 24/7, I would hit 26-27mil, so that should be doable...


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> My goal is now that I have reached 5mil is hit 20mil by the first of the year: at 350k a day, if I fold 24/7, I would hit 26-27mil, so that should be doable...


Im on my phone so I can't see your sig rig. What're you folding on?!


----------



## Panther Al

Two Titans and 3830 @ 4.5 - In essence, two monsters and a dwarf.


----------



## amang

What's the PPD like for one stock Titan? Which unit does it usually get?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> What's the PPD like for one stock Titan? Which unit does it usually get?


Should be 160-180k

My 780s stick around 155-160 at 1160ish mhz


----------



## Panther Al

I've been getting 175k-200k @ near stock, usually closer to 175k though. They are beasts at folding. I think I might have gotten maybe, 150k out of my total points from CPU, all the rest is GPU, and I've only folded 3 FATs and about a weeks worth of 24/7.


----------



## Panther Al

Well… spoke too soon. For some reason, my Titans are not working for me: At stock everything, and not getting the clock over 575mhz. Which means 8 hours a WU instead of the 4. Anyone know why that might have happened?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Well&#8230; spoke too soon. For some reason, my Titans are not working for me: At stock everything, and not getting the clock over 575mhz. Which means 8 hours a WU instead of the 4. Anyone know why that might have happened?


Try a reboot, driver may have crashed.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Try a reboot, driver may have crashed.


this should do it. I pushed my 780 too much just earlier this evening and the current work unit crashed. It dropped my 780 down to I think the same 576mhz or something. I just removed the slot, restarted the PC, flipped on [email protected] and added the GPU slot back with the right tags


----------



## Panther Al

*hrm* Interesting.

Wiped all the slots out of the client, and then shut down. Let it sit for a few minutes, and restarted.

When it came back up, all possible slots was loaded (Save for flags, had to reset those to beta), and then got a pair of driver failure messages. Wierdness. On the previous stable Driver - not the latest nor a beta.


----------



## Panther Al

OK: I _think_ its back to normal, though I have to finish the new current units before I get back to the 17's. I tuned my cards down to stock volts, +125 GPU +75 Mem clocks, set fan at a hard 70%, and prioritized a temp target of 80. Clocks are at 966 and 1084 respectivly.


----------



## hertz9753

The same thing happend to me tonight with my 780. I came into the room about 20 min. ago and the fans on my GPU were spinning at 100%. It took over 5 mins to shut down folding and do a restart.

Everthing seems to be fine now.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Crap.....I took my 780 offline for a bit, tried some HIGH OC'ing, crashed the driver (not a big deal) restarted the PC.

Now I have coil whine coming from one of my 780s!!!!

Has this happened to any of you guys?

Coil whines once [email protected] is running. Failed some WU's so I'm backing off on the higher OC'ing.

(luckily this isn't the 780 used for TC







)


----------



## Avonosac

Something you might also want to think about is the 3820 might not be giving the titans enough CPU time because its folding. You should be folding on no more than 6 of the 8 cores, in order to make sure the titans are going to fold completely.


----------



## Panther Al

I read that a while back, usually fold on only 4 or 6 cores depending on how greedy I get for points. Usually 4 as I figure its less stress on the CPU on the whole.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

100M


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> 100M


Congrats!


----------



## Panther Al

Congrats!


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> 100M


That's awesome congrats


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> 100M


Congrats


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> 100M


Congrats!


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> 100M


Very nice, Choo!


----------



## cam51037

Totally forgot to post in here, I hit 11 million a few days ago!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Totally forgot to post in here, I hit 11 million a few days ago!


Congrad's Cam! Keep it folding!!!!


----------



## msgclb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> 100M


Congratulations *Chooofoojoo* and to all those that have gone before me (as in I'm next)!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> 100M


Bling bling!

Congrats


----------



## lacrossewacker

is 331.58 WHQL safe to fold on?

I thought there was something wrong with my driver, (326.80) but it turns out that core 15's just REALLY SUCK.

My 1254mhz 670 is getting....21k PPD


----------



## anubis1127

331.58 has the same issue the 331 beta did. Works OK for 780, but 600 series are a no go.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> 331.58 has the same issue the 331 beta did. Works OK for 780, but 600 series are a no go.


Thanks









Who's really in charge of the [email protected] stability?


----------



## cam51037

Yeah, I'm not going to update my drivers until they fix the folding issues.

But hopefully I won't have these problems for long, I'm switching to the AMD side when I can get my hands on a 290X.


----------



## anubis1127

Hopefully by then the 290X will be supported.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Yeah, I'm not going to update my drivers until they fix the folding issues.
> 
> But hopefully I won't have these problems for long, I'm switching to the AMD side when I can get my hands on a 290X.


Unless you're putting them under water, wait for nonreference models.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Unless you're putting them under water, wait for nonreference models.


Eh, I've been making noises about putting my rig under water for some time now, check out my build log in my signature.


----------



## lacrossewacker

*30 million!!!!*


----------



## [CyGnus]

Congrats [[]]


----------



## anubis1127

Congrats!

On a side note, some of our veteran folders will probably find themselves with a new badge soon.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> On a side note, some of our veteran folders will probably find themselves with a new badge soon.










Nice


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> *30 million!!!!*


Congrats lacrossewacker! You are burning up the charts.









I hit 24 million this morning







Maybe when my new toy arrives(7970) I can put up more ppd. I have also been looking at a 780 lightning on NE for $550. I have had a good experience with my 7970 lightning, but does anyone have a 780 lightning that has any feedback on whether it is worth the money?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Congrats lacrossewacker! You are burning up the charts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hit 24 million this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe when my new toy arrives(7970) I can put up more ppd. I have also been looking at a 780 lightning on NE for $550. I have had a good experience with my 7970 lightning, but does anyone have a 780 lightning that has any feedback on whether it is worth the money?


I heard the Classifieds were better this time around, but Lightnings have always been beasts. I think the Classifieds may have better RAM on them, maybe not, try asking in the 780 owners thread.

I'm kicking myself for buying this 680 Lightning earlier this month for $350, and then adding a $90 GPU block for it, should have just waited, that is for sure, that price after block is too close to a 780 now.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Congrats lacrossewacker! You are burning up the charts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hit 24 million this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe when my new toy arrives(7970) I can put up more ppd. I have also been looking at a 780 lightning on NE for $550. I have had a good experience with my 7970 lightning, but does anyone have a 780 lightning that has any feedback on whether it is worth the money?


Classified's > Lightnings

780's going for $500 is cool, but 780 Classified's going for just $580 is GREEAAAAATTTT!! (tony the tiger)


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> On a side note, some of our veteran folders will probably find themselves with a new badge soon.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

New badge goals!


----------



## Panther Al

Woo! Hit 6 mil and cracked the top 500.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Woo! Hit 6 mil and cracked the top 500.


congrats man! Keep it coming!


----------



## mironccr345




----------



## anubis1127

Holy large fonts, Jeppzer.

Big Thanks to Chipp, and Enterprise for making it happen (when it does happen, hopefully this week at some point).


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Holy large fonts, Jeppzer.
> 
> Big Thanks to Chipp, and Enterprise for making it happen (when it does happen, hopefully this week at some point).


What are we talking here??? 150? 200? *ONE BILLION?!?!*


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Holy large fonts, Jeppzer.
> 
> Big Thanks to Chipp, and Enterprise for making it happen (when it does happen, hopefully this week at some point).


It is the most important news we've had on the folding topic since I joined!


----------



## Avonosac

The announcement of moar badges is really stealing the thunder from my achievements... top 3k worldwide and top 200 for OCN.

:'(


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> The announcement of moar badges is really stealing the thunder from my achievements... top 3k worldwide and top 200 for OCN.
> 
> :'(


almost 20 million too! Woot woot! Top 200 for OCN is great! Nearing the Top 100 myself; but people are just so far spaced out now









keep it up!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> What are we talking here??? 150? 200? *ONE BILLION?!?!*


I could tell you, but then I'd have to kill you. Jk, jk, NSA I'm not really homicidal.

Once it goes live I will post a proper thread on the subject with the new badges and the increments.

Oh, and Congrats to the millionaires!


----------



## Jeppzer

Badge*S*?!?!?!?


----------



## JayKthnx

8m and top 400.
also folded over 3m points this month for ocn. first time I've done so.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> 8m and top 400.
> also folded over 3m points this month for ocn. first time I've done so.


Congrats! Do you fold on your CPU + 2 GPU's or what's your setup?


----------



## JayKthnx

yeah cpu and both gpu's, though cpu is on a seperate passkey for team competition.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Badge*S*?!?!?!?


Yep, 7 new ones to be exact.


----------



## LarsL

150, 200, 300, 400. 500. 750 1bill ???


----------



## anubis1127

Maybe I can't count, there are 6 new ones.

150, 200, 250, 500, 750, and you guessed it, the elusive billionaire badge.

[edit]

Since I let the cat out of the bag, here is a little sneak peak:


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Maybe I can't count, there are 6 new ones.
> 
> 150, 200, 250, 500, 750, and you guessed it, the elusive billionaire badge.
> 
> [edit]
> 
> Since I let the cat out of the bag, here is a little sneak peak:


Nice!


----------



## Jeppzer

Wait.. so Deeeebs still won't have a badge? He's not folding, he wont be getitng the 750.. and the 500 is miles behind.


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Just broke 70 mil!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm Shifter*
> 
> Just broke 70 mil!


Congrats!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Wait.. so Deeeebs still won't have a badge? He's not folding, he wont be getitng the 750.. and the 500 is miles behind.


He'll get the 500 million, which is better than 100, if he wants one higher than that I guess he'll have to turn the HP servers back on.


----------



## Jeppzer

I guess that's true... When will you be getting the new badges? Mr Editor.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm Shifter*
> 
> Just broke 70 mil!


keep it going!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

So much stoke in this thread! Folding....Millions.....Badges!!!! Woooooo!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I guess that's true... When will you be getting the new badges? Mr Editor.


Should be sometime this week, I haven't heard back from ENTERPRISE on when Huddler is going to implement them, but hopefully soon.

Or did you mean when will I personally be getting the new badges? If that is the question, I dunno, not for a while, I'm only at 70 million, or so right now.


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Should be sometime this week, I haven't heard back from ENTERPRISE on when Huddler is going to implement them, but hopefully soon.
> 
> Or did you mean when will I personally be getting the new badges? If that is the question, I dunno, not for a while, I'm only at 70 million, or so right now.


too soon! I will not be crossing the 100 million barrier for another month...now I will miss out on my opportunity to have the "last badge"


















Sorry, can't keep a straight face on that...great news, thanks!


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I guess that's true... When will you be getting the new badges? Mr Editor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be sometime this week, I haven't heard back from ENTERPRISE on when Huddler is going to implement them, but hopefully soon.
> 
> Or did you mean when will I personally be getting the new badges? If that is the question, I dunno, not for a while, I'm only at 70 million, or so right now.
Click to expand...

Meant the second thing. 232 days for me, according to EOC.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Meant the second thing. 232 days for me, according to EOC.


I need to start folding on my 2P again, that will help get me there more quickly. Not too shabby, you're getting up there.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> So much stoke in this thread! Folding....Millions.....Badges!!!! Woooooo!












I just had to...


----------



## ZDngrfld

The barebones setup I ordered should be here tomorrow. I'll finally be able to see what these other LGA 1356 chips I have laying around can do. I







fleabay. That should get me to 200 million a bit quicker


----------



## arvidab

Great news about uprated badges!









Too bad I'll be missing to have had two.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Meant the second thing. 232 days for me, according to EOC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to start folding on my 2P again, that will help get me there more quickly. Not too shabby, you're getting up there.
Click to expand...

You've been saying that quite a lot lately, what's stopping you, huh?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> You've been saying that quite a lot lately, what's stopping you, huh?


Yeah, I got it put back together last weekend. It's folding right now, but not for anubis1127 on 37726.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Yeah, I got it put back together last weekend. It's folding right now, but not for anubis1127 on 37726.


TRAITOR!!!!!


----------



## anubis1127

Pretty much.


----------



## mironccr345

Yes! Got to 15 million.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Yes! Got to 15 million.


congrats! Can you get 20m before the years end?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Installing nv driver 331.65 now. Couldn't play bf4 AT ALL with the older drivers.

I'll report back how it affects my ppd on the 780 and 670

Crap....I forgot to stop folding before the install. Staring at a nice black screen right now >_<

; (


----------



## Samurai707

Hit 5 million in October alone, 780 DC2 folding 24/7 on the 331 beta drivers... Only flags on are Beta (with about 4 failed WUs due to bad WUs...)

Going to hit 20 mil by second week of November









For all you millionaires new and old, don't forget to send in your info on new WUs and such to keep our databases updated!

Revived GPU Database: http://www.overclock.net/t/475163/gpu-projects-ppd-database-revived/0_40

Thanks to Blademaster for managing it too


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Hit 5 million in October alone, 780 DC2 folding 24/7 on the 331 beta drivers... Only flags on are Beta (with about 4 failed WUs due to bad WUs...)
> 
> Going to hit 20 mil by second week of November
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For all you millionaires new and old, don't forget to send in your info on new WUs and such to keep our databases updated!
> 
> Revived GPU Database: http://www.overclock.net/t/475163/gpu-projects-ppd-database-revived/0_40
> 
> Thanks to Blademaster for managing it too


Holy wow that 780 is doing work for you!

I manage to get around 60k points a day from my GTX 670, which isn't too bad either.


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Holy wow that 780 is doing work for you!
> 
> I manage to get around 60k points a day from my GTX 670, which isn't too bad either.


I'm super happy with it! Good thing I'm too busy to game anymore... haha.

The only bad part, because it's a DC2, I'm stuck at 1.2v... I wan't higher than 1228 mhz folding stable


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Holy wow that 780 is doing work for you!
> 
> I manage to get around 60k points a day from my GTX 670, which isn't too bad either.


60k? Clock speed? My 670 at like 1200-1254 gets anywhere between 80 and 90k


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> 60k? Clock speed? My 670 at like 1200-1254 gets anywhere between 80 and 90k


No, it does estimate around 85k PPD, but I'm only able to fold on it for probably 19 hours a day, so I only get around 60k actual PPD.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I just had to...


Lulz.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Installing nv driver 331.65 now. Couldn't play bf4 AT ALL with the older drivers.
> 
> I'll report back how it affects my ppd on the 780 and 670
> 
> Crap....I forgot to stop folding before the install. Staring at a nice black screen right now >_<
> 
> ; (


My money is on "folds like crap"


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> My money is on "folds like crap"


It does, I've already tested it. I posted it somewhere, maybe in this thread, maybe in the power rangers thread, maybe in one of the other random tc team threads.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> It does, I've already tested it. I posted it somewhere, maybe in this thread, maybe in the power rangers thread, maybe in one of the other random tc team threads.


My vote is in the Fluffy Pink Ninjas thread


----------



## anubis1127

Perhaps. I was thinking it was the Team 13 thread perhaps, I dunno, I can't keep my posts straight these days. I know I posted it on foldingforum as well..I think.


----------



## ledzepp3

I feel so tiny here, I only have 5 Million points...









-Zepp


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> My vote is in the Fluffy Pink Ninjas thread


That is one thread.







anubis has posted that in quite a few threads and I have read them. This could be me calling.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> I feel so tiny here, I only have 5 Million points...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Zepp












Hey man, it's all good, every bit helps.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> I feel so tiny here, I only have 5 Million points...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Zepp


Hey thats a great start just keep folding


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> I feel so tiny here, I only have 5 Million points...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Zepp


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=644700

Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> My money is on "folds like crap"


It does.

My 670 was folding in my other pci slot while I played bf4 on the 780. 670 showed 670 ppd. I didn't want to waste time to see how the 780 fared so I switched it back to my original driver


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> congrats! Can you get 20m before the years end?


I dont know? If I fold on my 680, I might be able to make it to 20 million?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I dont know? If I fold on my 680, I might be able to make it to 20 million?


well, if you're getting 100k ppd and run 24/7, with basically 60 days left this year you can!

Might be a big commitment though if this is your gaming PC as well. Technically you'd get around 21 million, so you have 1 million points of wiggle room and can maybe offset some time with a good OC.

It'd be tough!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> well, if you're getting 100k ppd and run 24/7, with basically 60 days left this year you can!
> 
> Might be a big commitment though if this is your gaming PC as well. Technically you'd get around 21 million, so you have 1 million points of wiggle room and can maybe offset some time with a good OC.
> 
> It'd be tough!


I only fold on my main rig during a FAT. I recently started folding 24/7 with an OC 570 and Athlon x4. So I should be able to make 20 million. Thanks!









It's a nice space heater at work. When other employes walk over to my desk, they can feel the temp difference.


----------



## anubis1127

Nice.


----------



## lacrossewacker

*Top 100!!!!*

Whew that took a while!


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> *Top 100!!!!*
> 
> Whew that took a while!


Congrats on the top 100!







That is a great achievement.

Edit: Just noticed with this post, 25 million for me


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> *Top 100!!!!*
> 
> Whew that took a while!


Congratz hoss!


----------



## Panther Al

Outstanding! Have a pint on someone else.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Nice







i am 1.5 million away from the next badge


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Congrats on the top 100!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great achievement.
> 
> Edit: Just noticed with this post, 25 million for me


Congrats man!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Outstanding! Have a pint on someone else.


Ohhh maybe, didn't get home last night from DC until 3:40am....woke up 3 hours later for work









8:40pm Friday night and I'm already struggling to stay awake


----------



## WiSK

Good work, saw you overtake me few weeks back


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> *Top 100!!!!*
> 
> Whew that took a while!


Congrats and welcome to the club


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> *Top 100!!!!*
> 
> Whew that took a while!


Very nice! Once you get into the Top 100, everything sllloooowwws riiii....ght dooooown...


----------



## DUpgrade

Finally hit 10 million this morning.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Congratz [[]]


----------



## JayKthnx

Blew past 9m last night or something I think. Lol


----------



## fragamemnon

I came here for the _high five_!

High fiiiive!!

...anyone?









And I broke the top 10,000.

And I would also like to memorize this glorious for me moment, albeit most likely short


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I came here for the _high five_!
> 
> High fiiiive!!
> 
> ...anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I broke the top 10,000.
> 
> And I would also like to memorize this glorious for me moment, albeit most likely short
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I put my hand here!


Hey I noticed you got your badge about a week ago, too! High five right back at you!


P.S. Oh snap, my badge still hasn't updated.


----------



## pvt.joker

finally kicked over 19mil, eeking my way toward 20 ever so slowly..
maybe i'll repurpose some work servers that i know are sitting idle..


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvt.joker*
> 
> finally kicked over 19mil, eeking my way toward 20 ever so slowly..
> maybe i'll repurpose some work servers that i know are sitting idle..


I just hit 19m myself, grats!


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats msgclb on 100 million points.


----------



## arvidab

Sweet, well done!


----------



## msgclb

Thanks guys and I'd like to thank all the producers of coal that has been used for most of my electricity to get all those points.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Heheh, I bet if folding machines were powered by bicycles we'd .... have less folders


----------



## ZDngrfld

If ifs and buts were candies and nuts, we'd all have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> If ifs and buts were candies and nuts, we'd all have a Merry Christmas.


Merry Christmas colder temps coming our way! Both of my 780's and my 670 will run ~20-30mhz faster. Across 3 GPU's and a few months, that's gotta be an extra 100k or so


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Indeed! Same here

Let the higher overclocks commence!


----------



## sub50hz

Finally got all my hardware dialed in, folding 24/7 now with 3 x 7970 @ 1200/1400, a 6970 @ 1100/1500, a 4.5GHz 3770k and a 4GHz 1090T. If only I could dump this old 9800GTX into one of the machines (2 have the slot capabilities, only one has the power capability), I could snag another few thousand PPD. Should hit 12 mil either tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## Mitche01

Congrars...any chance a new psu could help?


----------



## sub50hz

]Oh, absolutely, I'm just not sure I want to spend the bucks to try and mix up NV and AMD hardware for another 9k PPD. If I'm gonna spend quality PSU money, I'll grab a 280x or another 7970 since Microcenter is blowing them out (I bought a pair of MSI 7970s this past week for a grand total of 500 bucks with 50 bucks in rebates).

edit: Very crude cell picture of the main rig that's chomping away happily:


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> Finally got all my hardware dialed in, folding 24/7 now with 3 x 7970 @ 1200/1400, a 6970 @ 1100/1500, a 4.5GHz 3770k and a 4GHz 1090T. If only I could dump this old 9800GTX into one of the machines (2 have the slot capabilities, only one has the power capability), I could snag another few thousand PPD. Should hit 12 mil either tonight or tomorrow!


You should totally join Team Vikings in the upcoming FFW: http://www.overclock.net/t/1440610/2013-forum-folding-war-team-vikings/


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Congrats all.


----------



## DizZz

Just hit 50m earlier today!


----------



## Avonosac

Nicely done DIzZz!


----------



## kingchris

^ congrats, well done


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Just hit 50m earlier today!


awesome! Keep it up!


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Niiice congrads!


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Just hit 50m earlier today!


Congrats DizZz you beat me to 50 mil.


----------



## Markus

Broke the 4 million barrier today, yay!


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markus*
> 
> Broke the 4 million barrier today, yay!


Congrats! Are you folding on both your 2500k and GTX 780?


----------



## gboeds

congrats millionaires!



Team BBQ 2013


----------



## Markus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Congrats! Are you folding on both your 2500k and GTX 780?


Thanks!
For the most part, yes. However my 2500k barely nets me any points at all so I don't know if it's even worth folding on it..








Should downgrade my drivers for the GTX 780 as well, since I downloaded 331.65 my PPD dropped a lot.. ~40k or something like that..


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markus*
> 
> Thanks!
> For the most part, yes. However my 2500k barely nets me any points at all so I don't know if it's even worth folding on it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should downgrade my drivers for the GTX 780 as well, since I downloaded 331.65 my PPD dropped a lot.. ~40k or something like that..


http://www.overclock.net/t/1439474/nvidia-r331-driver-crippled-ppd-on-gk104-cards/0_50


----------



## cgull

I'm sneaking up on 2 mil. First one took over 6 months.. Mostly skt 775 hardware ,best gpu 460se.

Second mil will be in under a month, thanks to upgrades to 2011 and haswell , water cooling and esp a gtx 670.. Also have 2 460's , 4 250's, 1366 rig, am3 1090 thanks to some recent ocau forum purchases..which I need to start putting to use.

The line between obsession and hobby is starting to blur .. Mmm....must get 4p setup and quad gtx 780ti


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> I'm sneaking up on 2 mil. First one took over 6 months.. Mostly skt 775 hardware ,best gpu 460se.
> 
> Second mil will be in under a month, thanks to upgrades to 2011 and haswell , water cooling and esp a gtx 670.. Also have 2 460's , 4 250's, 1366 rig, am3 1090 thanks to some recent ocau forum purchases..which I need to start putting to use.
> 
> The line between obsession and hobby is starting to blur .. Mmm....must get 4p setup and quad gtx 780ti


Nice, well done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> The line between obsession and hobby is starting to blur .. Mmm....*must get 4p setup and quad gtx 780ti*


Yes, DO IT!

also



*Vikings FFW team*


----------



## PimpSkyline

I got 20 mill tonight. i really need some better Hardware... lol


----------



## cam51037

I hit 12 million a couple days ago, and I'll probably have my 7950 and 7850 mining for me today and tomorrow because I have to move the PC to a higher traffic area.

Folding = less noise and heat than bitcoin mining


----------



## LarsL

Congrats Pimp on the 20 mil and Cam on the 12 mil Keep on Folding


----------



## sub50hz

Sooooooo close to 400k PPD....


----------



## anubis1127

Just got to 75 Million, that took a while.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Nice! Congrads!


----------



## msgclb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Just got to 75 Million, that took a while.


Congratulations.


----------



## sub50hz

Congrats!


----------



## Avonosac

20m


----------



## sub50hz

_Boolseye._


----------



## [CyGnus]

I am almost at the 20M too


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> 20m


awesome! That's a big milestone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I am almost at the 20M too


Keep going, probably get that in about a week!

Just got 35 million for myself


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats guys!


----------



## [CyGnus]

I need to put my hands on a 780Ti and get rid of these 760's


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I need to put my hands on 780Ti*'s* and get rid of these 760's


Fixed


----------



## [CyGnus]

I wish i could afford that







but its kind of hard two 780Ti's and a new PSU is something like 650€ + 650€ + 200€ +/-


----------



## Panther Al

A few more hours and I will hit 8mil. Not too shabby for folding every now and then for 3 or 4 months give or take.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> A few more hours and I will hit 8mil. Not too shabby for folding every now and then for 3 or 4 months give or take.


nice man keep going! almost 10 million!


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Congrats to all millionaires!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Just got to 75 Million, that took a while.


Congratz.

That's the next milestone (actually 70 million is my next) I'm looking forward to. Is there a badge for 75 million, or does it go from 50 million to 100 million?


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> nice man keep going! almost 10 million!


Looks like three months, for as far as I can see, started late August. If I fold 24/7 I can still hit 20 mil by the end of the year (closer to 23, but still). Have to see what the power bills look like and the wear and tear on my cards.







. Shouldn't be an issue wear and tear, but they are on air, so.... *shrugs*


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Looks like three months, for as far as I can see, started late August. If I fold 24/7 I can still hit 20 mil by the end of the year (closer to 23, but still). Have to see what the power bills look like and the wear and tear on my cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Shouldn't be an issue wear and tear, but they are on air, so.... *shrugs*


no biggy, I have 3 GPU's running 24/7 at about 65% fan speed.

Take my 780's for example

EVERYTHING is left at stock in MSI Afterburner, however, I downclock my memory all the way, and add +100 to my core. No reason to touch voltage, just too much added heat for no real gains.


----------



## Jeppzer

780 Tees!


----------



## Panther Al

So, mem clocks don't matter a bit... OK, I can set those down then. Currently have them at +100 from gaming with the cards. Coolness.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> No reason to touch voltage, just too much added heat for no real gains.


Those of us cracking away with three Tahiti XTs would beg to differ.









Plus, it's cold outside -- I'm actually trying to find a balance of cold air coming in and not freezing to death while working in the office. I have a small 5V temp LCD inside my case with a probe so I can quick-look to see how things are doing (currently 6C with 4.5GHz of 3770k blowing inwards on top of a pair of TFIII 7970s). I'm actually wearing gloves as I type this -- the sacrifices we make for Folding....


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> no biggy, I have 3 GPU's running 24/7 at about 65% fan speed.
> 
> Take my 780's for example
> 
> EVERYTHING is left at stock in MSI Afterburner, however, I downclock my memory all the way, and add +100 to my core. No reason to touch voltage, just too much added heat for no real gains.


Dont you loose a couple of hundred points with downclocked mem? How many degrees you gain by doing that?


----------



## Panther Al

I'm curious as well: trying to find the right settings for stock bios on stock coolers to maximize my output - seems I gain more by not folding on my 3820 than when I fold on 2 of the cores (Leaving a core for each GPU as I have been advised).


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Dont you loose a couple of hundred points with downclocked mem? How many degrees you gain by doing that?


Well my 780 is pulling 165k ppd consistently at those settings and my 670 was pulling 93k today.
Degrees wise, I dunno.

Just a miniscule way to save on power to help rationalize this entire undertaking lol


----------



## [CyGnus]

lacrossewacker I know what you mean... My 2 760's draw around 360/370w folding and produce 160K so i was thinking on a 780Ti it should be in the 200K area when overclocked and the power draw its a bit less so its a win win situation i guess thoug that Gigabyte WF3 780Ti is 685€ and the EVGA GTX 780 is 479€ so tempting


----------



## Panther Al

Huh, Pulled 331k past 24 hours, and pulling 620 watts from the wall according to Corsair Link for my two titans. Sounds like as soon as I put them under water in feburary, and put on a good BIOS I should really kick up the PPD.

On Topic: According to the user stats page, broke the 8mil barrier and top 400 list!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Huh, Pulled 331k past 24 hours, and pulling 620 watts from the wall according to Corsair Link for my two titans. Sounds like as soon as I put them under water in feburary, and put on a good BIOS I should really kick up the PPD.
> 
> On Topic: According to the user stats page, broke the 8mil barrier and top 400 list!


Bookmark *THIS* page. It'll be your very best friend. Fun to see who you'll be passing each day. Especially when you start recognizing usernames of the individuals you typically hold conversations with in the forums.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> lacrossewacker I know what you mean... My 2 760's draw around 360/370w folding and produce 160K so i was thinking on a 780Ti it should be in the 200K area when overclocked and the power draw its a bit less so its a win win situation i guess thoug that Gigabyte WF3 780Ti is 685€ and the EVGA GTX 780 is 479€ so tempting


well, if you're gaming at all, and you're switching from SLI 760's, you may want to reach for the 780 Ti; otherwise a slight drop in performance could be noticeable.

Also, the idea of having a titan for folding has been a fantasy for so many months. Now, we have a GPU that's decently cheaper, and even better! I was in a similar boat when I went from two 670's to a 780; with the intention of going SLI 780's at _some point._ Unfortunately for my wallet, I had a bad case of the "upgrade itch" that month


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Congrats to all millionaires!
> Congratz.
> 
> That's the next milestone (actually 70 million is my next) I'm looking forward to. Is there a badge for 75 million, or does it go from 50 million to 100 million?


What was your question?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> What was your question?


silly you


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Congrats to all millionaires!
> Congratz.
> 
> That's the next milestone (actually 70 million is my next) I'm looking forward to. Is there a badge for 75 million, or does it go from 50 million to 100 million?
> 
> 
> 
> What was your question?
Click to expand...

Oh I think he asked if there is a badge for 750 million, or does it go from 500 million to 1000 million


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Oh I think he asked if there is a badge for 750 million, or does it go from 500 million to 1000 million


I can think of a *FEW* individuals who'd like those very much


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> What was your question?


I guess your sig just answered it.


----------



## drew630

Now that summer is gone its time to get to serious folding again


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Broke 80 mil!


----------



## scubadiver59

Gratz!


----------



## fragamemnon

Some nice milestones noted here! Congratulations!









Btw, wat hapen to badges? I'm still stuck at 4M points, although I'm already 150% of 4M.


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Btw, wat hapen to badges? I'm still stuck at 4M points, although I'm already 150% of 4M.


I noticed that several people have stuck badges now (myself included). I think it started when they added the new badges beyond 100M. That's Hudler for you: fix one thing, break another.


----------



## Panther Al

Woo! Just busted into the top 25 producers list according to the stats page I was pointed to by lacrosse. 9 mil is less than 24 hours away, and at the rate I am going I just might if I am lucky break into the top 20 in the next couple of days.


----------



## [CyGnus]

I decided to fire up my 4770k @ 4.5GHz with smp 6 and i think the PPD is pretty low its doing only 23K is that normal?


----------



## Scvhero

yay my first million!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anubis1127

@cygnus That sounds about right for an i7 in Windows with 6 threads.

Congrats to the recent millionaires.


----------



## DizZz

Top 1,000 overall


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Top 1,000 overall


Yay!


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scvhero*
> 
> yay my first million!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats!!


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Top 1,000 overall


Congrats!

And according to the Extreme Overclocking page, I've hit the top 20 producers list!

Won't last I am sure, but its awesome none the less.


----------



## arvidab

Threehundredsmillions! Been looking forward to this quite some time.







Just 200 left until my next badge...



Also, massive congratz to anyone who have hit a milestone since I last commented!


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Threehundredsmillions! Been looking forward to this quite some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just 200 left until my next badge...


Huge congrats! I'm 30ish away from my next badge, I think... I should be pumping out quite a bit more PPD here shortly. Gotta get more badges!


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Threehundredsmillions! Been looking forward to this quite some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just 200 left until my next badge...
> 
> 
> 
> Also, massive congratz to anyone who have hit a milestone since I last commented!


nbd









Grats, well done!


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Threehundredsmillions! Been looking forward to this quite some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just 200 left until my next badge...
> 
> 
> 
> Also, massive congratz to anyone who have hit a milestone since I last commented!


Congrats on the 300 mil.


----------



## [CyGnus]

So guys for SMP should i use a flag?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> So guys for SMP should i use a flag?


I use client-type=advanced, not sure if it does anything though.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Should't that be cliet-type advmethods?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Should't that be cliet-type advmethods?


No, for the flag, I use "client-type" and for the value I use "advanced" just without the "s. It works for me that way.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

client-type advanced is all i've used on my 3930k for SMP.

Seems to snag consistently peppy WUs.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Threehundredsmillions! Been looking forward to this quite some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just 200 left until my next badge...
> 
> 
> 
> Also, massive congratz to anyone who have hit a milestone since I last commented!


you must be new here. Welcome to folding


----------



## Mitche01

Well done to everyone from 1 to 300!

Just this minute hit 2 mil myself


----------



## [CyGnus]

Thanks for the heads up guys, so advanced it is







i miss the days that an i7 could do bigadv


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> Well done to everyone from 1 to 300!
> 
> Just this minute hit 2 mil myself


Congrats! That didn't take long


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Congrats! That didn't take long


Those gt630s are nice a stable at 1110mhz (+208 from stock). The old phenom is down to 1500 mhz so pulling only 168W now for 900k a month! (However the 3 new Gtx650ti willbe going in tomorrow. I had to let my gt630s carry me over the 2 mil mark)

Your doing well too mind!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up guys, so advanced it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i miss the days that an i7 could do bigadv


A 3930k still can.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> Those gt630s are nice a stable at 1110mhz (+208 from stock). The old phenom is down to 1500 mhz so pulling only 168W now for 900k a month! (However the 3 new Gtx650ti willbe going in tomorrow. I had to let my gt630s carry me over the 2 mil mark)
> 
> Your doing well too mind!


650 ti's? How much will those set you back


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> 650 ti's? How much will those set you back


Each card cost £90 plus am modding them with accelero xtreme 3 heat sinks taking of the fans


----------



## [CyGnus]

anubis1127 did not explained myself well, an i7 8 core CPU not a 12 core


----------



## anubis1127

Yeah, 8 core isn't really possible unless you have a golden 4770k OCd over 5.0ghz and stable.


----------



## [CyGnus]

I am getting weird wus like 1day to do... worth 18k but 14min TPF... ouch...


----------



## WiSK

Ooh look 30 million. Amazing what an i5-2400S can do, given enough time.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I am getting weird wus like 1day to do... worth 18k but 14min TPF... ouch...


Are you getting 10xxx wu's? I got a really crazy one in July that took over a week to complete on a 2600k @ 4.6, memory @ 2133.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Ooh look 30 million. Amazing what an i5-2400S can do, given enough time.


Congrats!







Also thank you for joining Folding is Magic in the FFW!


----------



## [CyGnus]

hertz9753 they are like 75xx wus and take 1day to complete [email protected] 4500MHz and Ram 2400 cas 10


----------



## Mitche01

Does anyone know if the badges will update? 2mil down but no badge. Is there still a 2 mil badge?


----------



## arvidab

Yes, afaik it still exsist. It can take a while before updating, should bw within a day though.


----------



## cam51037

Just passed 13 million today!


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Just passed 13 million today!


Congrats!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Congradulations! To ALL! ...and to all a good night!


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Just passed 13 million today!


Way to go Cam


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Just passed 13 million today!


keep it going! Looking at the EOC page, what are those 2 random 200k ppd spikes you have?


----------



## PimpSkyline

Well i have been 20 mil for about a week and no change. I am more worried about my Foldathon badge though


----------



## Avonosac

The new badges they added got screwed up by Huddler.

It looks like they added a new variable for the badges, and the old counter is broken. People who have the new badges their changes seem to be working, while those of us still low aren't getting the badges tallied correctly.

I've also seen that most people who have a new badge (high count) will have 2 badges, lol.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> keep it going! Looking at the EOC page, what are those 2 random 200k ppd spikes you have?


Those days I ran my 7950 & 7850 as well, I'm "prepping" them for the FFW now, and if I remember correctly the November foldathon started today as well!

So on those spike days I used a 7850, 7950 and GTX 670.


----------



## Panther Al

Woo woo... 10Mil... Now to shoot for 15.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Woo woo... 10Mil... Now to shoot for 15.


Gratz!


----------



## altsanity

Crossed the 5 mil mark just as the foldathon started...

My production is UP









Only seven months or less to go to breach the top 100 page







haha


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *altsanity*
> 
> Crossed the 5 mil mark just as the foldathon started...
> 
> My production is UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only seven months or less to go to breach the top 100 page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha


Grats!!!


----------



## [CyGnus]

I hpe that with the 331.82 the PPD issue is solved.... i will give it a try


----------



## gboeds

100 millions









got those badge updates working yet?


----------



## [CyGnus]

331.82 same thing as all others after 327.23 HUGE PPD Drop.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gboeds*
> 
> 100 millions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got those badge updates working yet?


Ooh la la!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gboeds*
> 
> 100 millions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got those badge updates working yet?






































Congrads!


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Woo woo... 10Mil... Now to shoot for 15.


Congrats on the 10 mil
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *altsanity*
> 
> Crossed the 5 mil mark just as the foldathon started...
> 
> My production is UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only seven months or less to go to breach the top 100 page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha


Congrats on the 5 mil keep on cranking out the WU's
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gboeds*
> 
> 100 millions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got those badge updates working yet?


Awesome job on the 100 mil

I just hit 50 mil today.


----------



## [CyGnus]

I should hit 20 MILLION in one more hour or 2


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I should hit 20 MILLION in one more hour or 2


An early "congrats" is in order then!!!


----------



## hertz9753

I tried the ... button and used the slide.









http://www.overclock.net/t/819439/congratulations-ocn-millionaires/3520_20#post_20230990

I remember when this thread was dead and it had nothing to do with Axi. All of you contributing with your posts has kept it alive.









Congrats to all of the millionaires.


----------



## [CyGnus]

I am really sad that a 4770K @ 4.5GHz only does 23K.... Though the 3570K i had before did 16k, i just was expecting more out of 8cores...


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I am really sad that a 4770K @ 4.5GHz only does 23K.... Though the 3570K i had before did 16k, i just was expecting more out of 8cores...


Well it's 4 cores, only hyperthreaded.







So a ~50% increase is to be expected.


----------



## [CyGnus]

fragamemnon i guess its about right 16/2= 8 so 16+8= 24k its about what the 4770K does 23/24k


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I am really sad that a 4770K @ 4.5GHz only does 23K.... Though the 3570K i had before did 16k, i just was expecting more out of 8cores...


Try it under Ubuntu on a USB, even just for fun. It should do at least 35k PPD under Linux.


----------



## JayKthnx

ding
10m
dunno if it's updated yet though. will know once I post this.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> ding
> 10m
> dunno if it's updated yet though. will know once I post this.


Congratulations!!


----------



## Markus

And there we go, 5 million points!


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markus*
> 
> And there we go, 5 million points!


And yet another...CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## my94r/t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markus*
> 
> And there we go, 5 million points!


Congrats!









Just passed 9mil here.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *my94r/t*
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just passed 9mil here.


Grats on the 9mil!!!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Guess the badge system has some work to do, its not updating new badges and are some guys with double badges.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Guess the badge system has some work to do, its not updating new badges and are some guys with double badges.


True, true...I only need a 200mil badge...the 100mil badge is so passé


----------



## pvt.joker

wooo! Finally hit 20mil!











I see my badge hasn't updated yet..


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvt.joker*
> 
> wooo! Finally hit 20mil!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see my badge hasn't updated yet..


Congrats!!!


----------



## Avonosac

Congrats joker!

Yea, Huddler broke the old badges when they put in the new.


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Congrats joker!
> 
> Yea, Huddler broke the old badges when they put in the new.


And here that's why i did all that work!


----------



## [CyGnus]

I am sure they will fix them soon


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I am sure they will fix them soon


SoonTM

Edit: Couldn't figure out how to superscript


----------



## lacrossewacker

Top 80, I'll take that









Got another big one coming up probably around Sunday evening.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> 
> 
> Top 80, I'll take that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got another big one coming up probably around Sunday evening.


The next 50 places begin to get real slooooowwww.... Think it's like two weeks until I pass the next person.









Early-congrads on the 40 Million!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> 
> 
> Top 80, I'll take that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got another big one coming up probably around Sunday evening.


Congrats on the top 80.









If that big one on Sunday lasts for more than 4 hours seek medical attention. JK! Good luck with your folding.


----------



## fragamemnon

Offtopic alert.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I am sure they will fix them soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoonTM
> 
> Edit: Couldn't figure out how to superscript
Click to expand...

Code:



Code:


[sup]TM[/sup]


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> The next 50 places begin to get real slooooowwww.... Think it's like two weeks until I pass the next person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early-congrads on the 40 Million!


Then there are those that you will NEVER catch!!









How does that make you feel?


----------



## [CyGnus]

scubadiver59 LOL you are always inspiring


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> scubadiver59 LOL you are always inspiring


If I make someone mad enough, maybe I'll have some competition during the FaT's when I turn on all my 4Ps!!

I wouldn't bet on it, in the near future, but one never knows...









And besides, I have my own ghosts that I'm chasing. Take for example the top [H] folders:

Mtnduey - 11,249,954 /day
brilong - 9,540,734/day
Grandpa - 5,187,361/day
musky - 3,043,547/day
Eagle07 - 2,379,342/day
sbinh - 2,281,976/day
AndyE - 2,177,437/day
sc0tty8 - 2,033,442/day
dwdawg - 1,836,690/day
I know for a fact that I'm paying about $550/mth for electricity when I'm folding 2mil+ credits a day...and that's my own house I'm folding at.

Now then, looking at Grandpa, he must be paying at least $1k/mth, and brilong and Mtnduey must be running up a $2.5k/mth electric bills---that is, if they are folding their OWN computers at their OWN residences. I don't think that this is the case however, though I have yet to follow up over at [H] and ask them personally if that's what they're doing. I know I could get into the top five at [H], but at what cost--a $600/month electric bill that I can't write off on my taxes?

I'm guessing that a couple [H] folders are running machines at work, especially brilong and Mtnduey...but then again I could be grossly in the wrong. And if I am wrong, I'm guessing that Mtnduey must have spent around $30k on 4Ps to get the numbers he's getting. I'm only in the $12k range myself, and I sometimes ask myself was that a good idea?

And yet I chase the ghosts!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> If I make someone mad enough, maybe I'll have some competition during the FaT's when I turn on all my 4Ps!!
> 
> I wouldn't bet on it, in the near future, but one never knows...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And besides, I have my own ghosts that I'm chasing. Take for example the top [H] folders:
> 
> Mtnduey - 11,249,954 /day
> brilong - 9,540,734/day
> Grandpa - 5,187,361/day
> musky - 3,043,547/day
> Eagle07 - 2,379,342/day
> sbinh - 2,281,976/day
> AndyE - 2,177,437/day
> sc0tty8 - 2,033,442/day
> dwdawg - 1,836,690/day
> I know for a fact that I'm paying about $550/mth for electricity when I'm folding 2mil+ credits a day...and that's my own house I'm folding at.
> 
> Now then, looking at Grandpa, he must be paying at least $1k/mth, and brilong and Mtnduey must be running up a $2.5k/mth electric bills---that is, if they are folding their OWN computers at their OWN residences. I don't think that this is the case however, though I have yet to follow up over at [H] and ask them personally if that's what they're doing. I know I could get into the top five at [H], but at what cost--a $600/month electric bill that I can't write off on my taxes?
> 
> I'm guessing that a couple [H] folders are running machines at work, especially brilong and Mtnduey...but then again I could be grossly in the wrong. And if I am wrong, I'm guessing that Mtnduey must have spent around $30k on 4Ps to get the numbers he's getting. I'm only in the $12k range myself, and I sometimes ask myself was that a good idea?
> 
> And yet I chase the ghosts!


*I'm not worthy*


----------



## Jeppzer

110 millions, eeeeey.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> 110 millions, eeeeey.


Make another appointment for 200mil...until then, take two aspirin and keep folding!!!









A smaller than usual "congrats" until that next milestone!! Hee...hee!

And no, I'm not trying to be a "richard"...it's just that I only have a limited number of "congrats" per month allotted to me!!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> 110 millions, eeeeey.


Congrats!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Make another appointment for 200mil...until then, take two aspirin and keep folding!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A smaller than usual "congrats" until that next milestone!! Hee...hee!
> 
> And no, I'm not trying to be a "richard"...it's just that I only have a limited number of "congrats" per month allotted to me!!


Congrats on your 228 million!

Congrats on your 229 million tomorrow!

Congrats on your 230 million the next day!

Every million counts


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Congrats!!!
> Congrats on your 228 million!
> 
> Congrats on your 229 million tomorrow!
> 
> Congrats on your 230 million the next day!
> 
> Every million counts


So if I get 2mil+/day, are you going to send me two "congrats" per day? Or three if I hit 3mil+/day? Hmmm...?

*I don't think so!!*


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> So if I get 2mil+/day, are you going to send me two "congrats" per day? Or three if I hit 3mil+/day? Hmmm...?
> 
> *I don't think so!!*


I do a little bravo clap for you every morning.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Almost 10mil








still no match for some of you crazy mofos here with 1mil /day







to all you folders, specially the ones paying your electric bills out of your own pockets for the cause


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 10mil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still no match for some of you crazy mofos here with 1mil /day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to all you folders, specially the ones paying your electric bills out of your own pockets for the cause


For you, a premature/preemptive "congratulations"!!!


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Offtopic alert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [sup]TM[/sup]


----------



## nova4005

Congrats to all the recent millionaires!









I have 30 million today!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

CONGRADS!


----------



## LarsL

Congrats on the 30 mil Nova


----------



## anubis1127

Congrats to the recent millionaires. Way to go @nova4005 on the 30 million milestone.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Congrats to all the recent millionaires!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 30 million today!


Were you congratulating yourself in the process?









Congrats just the same!!!


----------



## Capwn

Don't worry bro, this thread aint worth a bag of poo anymore.. Never gets updated, Its just a... Folders lounge?


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Pretty close to a folders lounge, but this one actually has a topic! Milestones!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Pretty close to a folders lounge, but this one actually has a topic! Milestones!


And it actually has folders in it, unlike that off topic thread.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Congrats to all the recent millionaires!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 30 million today!


Seen you in my threat list recently, good job


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats guys on your milestones.







A few of us kept the thread alive. Right now it's like one of those stores where you have bag your own groceries and I'm ok with that. The thread is alive is that was our goal.


----------



## anubis1127

LOL, nice analogy.


----------



## lacrossewacker

BOOOM baby


----------



## LarsL

Congrats Lacrossewacker on the 40 mil


----------



## [CyGnus]

Congrats on the 40 mil


----------



## nova4005

Way to go on 40 million Lacrossewacker!


----------



## cam51037

Wow! Huge congrats on 40M!


----------



## anubis1127

Nicely done @lacrossewacker. Congrats on the 40 Million milestone.


----------



## arvidab

Well done everybody! Keep 'em cranking!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Woooo! Go Lacrossewacker go!


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Congrads Lacrosse!


----------



## ramattos1992

hit the top 1k, finally


----------



## Panther Al

In The Top 300!

From 10 AUG 13 to 26 NOV 13, 11.6 Million.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Grats guys!


----------



## anubis1127

Congrats, nicely done!


----------



## mike44njdevils

Took me a long time to get to there: 14 Million! Do I get a new sig tag for 15 Mill?


----------



## anubis1127

When they get fixed, yes.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> When they get fixed, yes.


Smack some Huddlers around!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Been busy with the site redesign I presume. Meanwhile... the millions... they keep stacking up!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Smack some Huddlers around!


I tried that and it didn't work.


----------



## anubis1127

I'll give it a try next.


----------



## nova4005

Finally made it to the top 100 on the team!


----------



## Jeppzer

Top 20 and I'm loosing it in four days.


----------



## cam51037

I just hit 14 million this morning!


----------



## DizZz

Top 50


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Finally made it to the top 100 on the team!




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I just hit 14 million this morning!


'
congrats! - almost 15!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Top 50


See you in February


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> See you in February


I guess I have to buy some new chips sooner rather than later! Can't let you pass me


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I just hit 14 million this morning!


I'll toast you at dinner...when you probably will have passed me


----------



## scubadiver59

Grats to all!!!






























nova4005
Jeppzer
Cam51037
DizZz
et al


----------



## Jeppzer

elevetyone points! Wooo!


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> elevetyone points! Wooo!


Call me when you reach 200mil...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I was in top 100 once


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I'll give it a try next.


Did you do again?













Congrats guys.


----------



## Mitche01

Just passed 3 mil!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Mitche01 congrats







keep them coming


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Mitche01 congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep them coming


Thanks cygnus
All over it!


----------



## JayKthnx

seems I rolled past 11m


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> seems I rolled past 11m


Grats!!


----------



## mypcisugly

I can't wait need only 60k+ to hit my first million


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypcisugly*
> 
> I can't wait need only 60k+ to hit my first million










Then you'll get the 1M badge!


----------



## mypcisugly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you'll get the 1M badge!


sweet ..


----------



## cgull

just rolled over 3mil

should hit 5 early next jan , this is addictive

sigh.. would be quicker if I could get more 0x17


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> just rolled over 3mil
> 
> should hit 5 early next jan , this is addictive
> 
> sigh.. would be quicker if I could get more 0x17


Congrats!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you'll get the 1M badge!


Or not, the badge system is down at the moment but hey the 1M will be there when its up and running


----------



## lacrossewacker

Congrats to all recent "milestoners"


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> just rolled over 3mil
> 
> should hit 5 early next jan , this is addictive
> 
> sigh.. would be quicker if I could get more 0x17


Hi cgull. I have been monitoring the past months and you and i have passed each other 3 times...wd are having a cracking battle!
Come on, lets race to 4 mil!


----------



## cgull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> Hi cgull. I have been monitoring the past months and you and i have passed each other 3 times...wd are having a cracking battle!
> Come on, lets race to 4 mil!


yeah I know









It's fun, seems to be a lot of static users..
I mostly run 2 machines 24/7.. thinking of adding another 2 , 1366 and 1090t with 4 x gts250's, tho would be better off with either 2 new 670's or 4xopterons... where does it end hehe


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I always smile a bit at things like overtaking others (not meant as an insult btw, I love competition







).

Just look at barnettworks for example. For a long time he was OCN's number 1 folder (IIRC), then we had Markt (alias mklvotep), now we have deeeebs. Due to new hardware being so much faster than old hardware there are a lot of members that were once ranked high but keep dropping and might be ranked #600 despite having folded for a long long time on a lot of gear...

Actually I lied, it doesn't make me smile it makes me sad







...

Don't stop folding so that ye may never be forgotten!


----------



## mypcisugly

The points/the monthly games are all fun.. But in the end we are helping people live a better life


----------



## lacrossewacker

Passing names thati recognize is half the fun. I remember passing Alatar; so happy lol.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Top 70! Big enough mile stone for me!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Top 70! Big enough mile stone for me!


*Congratulations!*

I can't wait to see all the other milestones during this FFW!


----------



## ALUCARDVPR




----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Top 70! Big enough mile stone for me!


Wow! Congrads man


----------



## scubadiver59

Congrats to all that have passed milestones...and congrats to all those who post milestones within the next week of FFW folding.









I'd be too busy posting "congratulations" to everyone so I'm plugging that maximum coverage above!


----------



## lacrossewacker

2 days have gone by an no milestones? Somebody surely has had one during this competition!


----------



## Panther Al

Not here, waiting on either 15mil or top 250, I think the latter will happen sometime tommorow or early the next day.

*edit*

Though now that I look, I've doubled the points I had since they broke the badges, thats a milestone right?


----------



## Matt*S.

I rolled over 30M in the last couple days.

And I'm nearing top 100, getting close now. If I'd only stop gaming and leave my 7970s to folding I'd probably be there already.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt*S.*
> 
> I rolled over 30M in the last couple days.
> 
> And I'm nearing top 100, getting close now. If I'd only stop gaming and leave my 7970s to folding I'd probably be there already.


oh yeah!


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt*S.*
> 
> I rolled over 30M in the last couple days.
> 
> And I'm nearing top 100, getting close now. If I'd only stop gaming and leave my 7970s to folding I'd probably be there already.


Grats!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt*S.*
> 
> I rolled over 30M in the last couple days.
> 
> And I'm nearing top 100, getting close now. If I'd only stop gaming and leave my 7970s to folding I'd probably be there already.


wahoo top 100 is big! I was there just a bit ago


----------



## bfromcolo

Hit 3M overnight. Top 817 LOL


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Hit 3M overnight. Top 817 LOL


haha nice! Keep it up!


----------



## mm67

Made it to 5 millions two days ago, guess I'll pass 6 millions before end of FFW


----------



## [CyGnus]

Finally my GTX760 come back from RMA lets get this thing folding


----------



## Mitche01

500 wu done...sort of a good milestone!


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> 500 wu done...sort of a good milestone!


Grats!!!


----------



## packerbackermk

Hit my first million. Been a good time folding so far. Next million in under 10 days is the goal.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *packerbackermk*
> 
> Hit my first million. Been a good time folding so far. Next million in under 10 days is the goal.


Grats!!!


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *packerbackermk*
> 
> Hit my first million. Been a good time folding so far. Next million in under 10 days is the goal.


Well done!!!!


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *packerbackermk*
> 
> Hit my first million. Been a good time folding so far. Next million in under 10 days is the goal.


Congrats and many more to come keep it up


----------



## JayKthnx

12m top 300


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> 12m top 300


Grats!!!


----------



## lacrossewacker

45 million 

my ppd took a little bit of a hit this week







Got my 670 folding for another team member right now.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> 45 million
> 
> my ppd took a little bit of a hit this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my 670 folding for another team member right now.


Grats!!


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Made it to 5 millions two days ago, guess I'll pass 6 millions before end of FFW


Nice to see on the folding side. Keep those computers cranking. Congrats on the 5mil


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> 45 million
> 
> my ppd took a little bit of a hit this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my 670 folding for another team member right now.


Congrats on the 45 mil


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> 45 million
> 
> my ppd took a little bit of a hit this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my 670 folding for another team member right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the 45 mil
Click to expand...

Congratz!

Also, any update on the Postbits? At this rate you might as well sign me up for the 30 Mill one lol


----------



## Loosenut

just made myself aware of being over 2 mil.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loosenut*
> 
> 
> 
> just made myself aware of being over 2 mil.


Grats!!!


----------



## LarsL

TOP 50


----------



## cgull

well done


----------



## nova4005

Way to go on top 50 LarsL!









Congrats Lacrossewacker on 45 million!









And Congratulations to the other recent milestones!


----------



## scubadiver59

Grats to all, and to all a good "folding" day!!


----------



## Anthony20022

Ah, looks like a passed 8 million and didn't notice it last month.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Finally got myself a R9 280X @ 1200MHz Core







pumping 135k


----------



## cgull

just a quick question:

What are the sig milestones ? and how do they get updated ?

well that was 2 questions.. I'm sneaking up on 4 mil and was wondering if that was a milestone or is the next one 5 mil.

already achieved a personal goal by getting into top 1000 for the team .. next up is top 500 in 4 weeks, tho it's starting to warm up down under and the folding room is getting a little toasty, might have to stop cpu folds


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> just a quick question:
> 
> What are the sig milestones ? and how do they get updated ?
> 
> well that was 2 questions.. I'm sneaking up on 4 mil and was wondering if that was a milestone or is the next one 5 mil.
> 
> already achieved a personal goal by getting into top 1000 for the team .. next up is top 500 in 4 weeks, tho it's starting to warm up down under and the folding room is getting a little toasty, might have to stop cpu folds


If I remember right signature milestones aren't being updated right now. I'm not sure why but I've heard a few people say that, and I'm not sure of an ETA of when they'll be back in operation.


----------



## Panther Al

Woot! In the top 250, and 15 mil isn't too far away.









I've really caught this folding bug.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Woot! In the top 250, and 15 mil isn't too far away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've really caught this folding bug.


Congratulations!! Now go out and buy an 8P E7-8800 v2 series folding machine!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Congratulations!! Now go out and buy an 8P E7-8800 v2 series folding machine and send it to hertz!


Scuba I don't know what to say.









Congrats Panther Al.


----------



## anubis1127

Congrats to all! Great job guys. Keep it up, for science.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Congrats to all! Great job guys. Keep it up, for science.


If I could rep you for that post I would.









Congrats to all that have had recent milestones.


----------



## denial_

Oh yeah! Just realized I passed my fifth million last weekend







!

These new old 327 drivers triple my efficency


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denial_*
> 
> Oh yeah! Just realized I passed my fifth million last weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> These new old 327 drivers triple my efficency


Congrats everybody









Not really a "milestone", just happy at seeing my PPD being ~450k steadily. Yesterday took a bit of a dip, but this could hopefully be the new baseline for me


----------



## packerbackermk

2m today. Things are going well. Thinking about adding a second 780 classy later this year when the start popping up used.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *packerbackermk*
> 
> 2m today. Things are going well. Thinking about adding a second 780 classy later this year when the start popping up used.


Congratulations!!


----------



## Mitche01

Just passed 4mil 2 hours ago!

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## Methos07

Just hit 1 mil, congrats everyone


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats guys.







I hope to get get to 100 milion before the end of the year.


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Congrats guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to get get to 100 milion before the end of the year.


Good luck man!


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Finally made it to the next level ... 75,020,432 points.

Now I just have to wait for my badge to update.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Finally made it to the next level ... 75,020,432 points.
> 
> Now I just have to wait for my badge to update.


Gratzz!!!


----------



## Kitler

Where is my 10 mil badge?


----------



## [CyGnus]

The badge system is down as soon as its fixed you will be updated


----------



## arvidab

Nice milestone, knuckles, congratulations!

Way to go to eveyone else too who have hit a milestone recently!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Finally made it to the next level ... 75,020,432 points.
> 
> Now I just have to wait for my badge to update.


good job knucklehead.


----------



## LarsL

Nice job Knuckles on the 75 mil









Congrats to all the other milestone achievers out there.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Top 400 world!







not really a milestone, but hey I'll take it.


----------



## Majorhi

Woot woot! Just recently rolled over 10 mil!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Top 400 world!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not really a milestone, but hey I'll take it.


Of course that's a milestone! I'm coming up on 60 soon. Top 100 is a nice one








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> Woot woot! Just recently rolled over 10 mil!


Congrats man. Keep it up!


----------



## Mongol

Hit 30mil a couple days ago.

Congrats to all !


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> The badge system is down as soon as its fixed you will be updated


But I demand justice now!!!!



Just kidding... I can wait... I guess... I will just sit over in this corner and be sad


----------



## [CyGnus]

lolol sooner or later it will be all running fine again


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> lolol sooner or later it will be all running fine again


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*


I have something to take the egde off.


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I have something to take the egde off.


I feel much better now thanks.


----------



## hertz9753




----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> lolol sooner or later it will be all running fine again


----------



## Kitler

I just want everyone to know that I am gunning for the top. So you better watch out and you better not cry.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> I just want everyone to know that I am gunning for the top. So you better watch out and you better not cry.


Take two aspirin and call me when you get to 250 million!!


----------



## DUpgrade

I've finally hit 11 million. Not sure if I'll go 12 for 12 this year but it's my first year folding.


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Take two aspirin and call me when you get to 250 million!!












Well I will need to add a couple machines to match you so until I get to the top 100 you are safe, but the other people... watch out because I am going to make it rain PPD.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> I've finally hit 11 million. Not sure if I'll go 12 for 12 this year but it's my first year folding.


Keep it coming and congrats.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I will need to add a couple machines to match you so until I get to the top 100 you are safe, but the other people... watch out because I am going to make it rain PPD.


Who are the other people?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I will need to add a couple machines to match you so until I get to the top 100 you are safe, but the other people... watch out because I am going to make it rain PPD.


Make it rain like Obama.


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Who are the other people?


----------



## valvehead

Just hit 50M


----------



## anubis1127

Nicely done. Congrats!


----------



## LarsL

Congrats Valvehead on The 50 mil


----------



## Kitler

Just broke 300 in rank.









Also 16 on top producers list.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> Just broke 300 in rank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also 16 on top producers list.


Congra*T*ulations!!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Congra*T*ulations!!


Lol. Apparently I'm also occupying the top spot. That doesn't seem right. I know for a fact that @arvidab, @scubadiver59, @ZDngrfld, and @Deeeebs all have more output potential than I. Some people are slacking


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Lol. Apparently I'm also occupying the top spot. That doesn't seem right. I know for a fact that @arvidab, @scubadiver59, @ZDngrfld, and @Deeeebs all have more output potential than I. Some people are slacking


BOINC'ing until the FaT on Monday...trying to help the BOINC Team take 10th spot...approaching 40m combined points.

Once they take 10th, or 9th, I'll be back...so don't get too comfortable at the top!!


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Congratz all.


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> Just broke 300 in rank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also 16 on top producers list.


Congrats! You'll be running me over in no time!


----------



## Kevdog




----------



## lacrossewacker

Top 60









I also have a very big milestone coming up!

Looks like my GPUs are finally back to core 17s so I can finally get back to 3 times my current ppd


----------



## arvidab

Way to go all!

Just did a 8018 on my 780Ti, 34k PPD FTW!


----------



## arvidab

First loser!


----------



## DizZz

Congrats Arvi that's awesome!


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> First loser!


Well, it's better than being 34th loser.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> First loser!


The only one in that screenshot whose name starts without a capital letter.

Way to let the team down.


----------



## Avonosac

zodac: always there to motivate you when you're feeling down.


----------



## lacrossewacker

*50 million points!!!! *


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> *50 million points!!!! *


Nice!! Your cranking em out!


----------



## Jbads

I AM NOW A FOLDING MILLIONAIRE!


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbads*
> 
> I AM NOW A FOLDING MILLIONAIRE!


Congrats!


----------



## epidemic

15 million.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epidemic*
> 
> 15 million.


Me too!


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> The only one in that screenshot whose name starts without a capital letter.
> 
> Way to let the team down.


Touche!



Oh, and....


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> zodac: always there to motivate you when you're feeling down.


I stick to what I'm good at.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> The only one in that screenshot whose name starts without a capital letter.
> 
> Way to let the team down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Touche!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and....
Click to expand...

*I'm* not in the top 10. I can't be held to the same standards.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> The only one in that screenshot whose name starts without a capital letter.
> 
> Way to let the team down.


Why, thank you! I like to ruin things.

Also, is RTE "text"-smiley-thing fixed or do you just have a lot of free time?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> The only one in that screenshot whose name starts without a capital letter.
> 
> Way to let the team down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why, thank you! I like to ruin things.
> 
> Also, is RTE "text"-smiley-thing fixed or do you just have a lot of free time?
Click to expand...

Switched to BCC. Not here enough for it to matter much.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Nice to see you around Zodac, we do miss you.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*
> 
> Nice to see you around Zodac, we do miss you.


Who is Zodac? He spells his user name zodac.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Who is Zodac? He spells his user name zodac.


*her *name. At least from what I've heard I think zodac is a her.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Who is Zodac? He spells his user name zodac.


I use title-case on everything and - you mean *her* username.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> *her *name. At least from what I've heard I think zodac is a her.


No, zodac is a guy. Just for that I broke all the postbits.









Click on yours.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> No, zodac is a guy. Just for that I broke all the postbits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click on yours.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:
Originally Posted by *hertz9753* 


> Just for that I broke all the postbits.
> 
> Click on yours.


----------



## hertz9753

I used to think this this was a she. My heart broke when I found out the truth.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> *her *name. At least from what I've heard I think zodac is a her.


Typical Canadian.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I used to think this this was a she. My heart broke when I found out the truth.


Don't blame me for your heart breaking. You should have known better.


----------



## ZDngrfld




----------



## Jbads

Might be a noob question but how do we get those millionaire badges in our sig?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbads*
> 
> Might be a noob question but how do we get those millionaire badges in our sig?


You normally wouldn't have to do anything but the badge system is broken right now so unfortunately you cannot get one right now


----------



## Chooofoojoo

I have a feeling the Dev's (Huddler) top priority is the new site re-design. Our "superficial" badges likely rank quite low on the priority list


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> I have a feeling the Dev's (Huddler) top priority is the new site re-design. Our "superficial" badges likely rank quite low on the priority list


I guess so but better late then never...


----------



## Mitche01

Woo hoo just passed 5 million. HEY cgull good race my friend...you had me until 3 days ago!


----------



## LarsL




----------



## Chooofoojoo

Congrats LarsL!


----------



## Kevdog

Congrats, even though your about to pass me


----------



## Mitche01

Congrats to all milestoners!


----------



## msgclb




----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*


Grats!!!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*


That you for posting that!


----------



## cgull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> Woo hoo just passed 5 million. HEY cgull good race my friend...you had me until 3 days ago!


true.. had to shutdown while we went visiting relo's over xmas..just hit 5 mil myself.. reached a goal of getting it before new year..
see if I can beat you to 6

congrats


----------



## LarsL

Congrats Hertz on the 100 mil


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Congrats Hertz on the 100 mil


Thank you Lars.









Also thank you to all of the folders that keep this thread alive.


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> true.. had to shutdown while we went visiting relo's over xmas..just hit 5 mil myself.. reached a goal of getting it before new year..
> see if I can beat you to 6
> 
> congrats


Congrats cgull on getting 5mil
Happy New Year mate!


----------



## arvidab

Nice work, hertz!









And to everyone else too of course!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Congrats to everybody on his/her latest accomplishments!

I'm taking my main rig offline, making me one 780 and one 670 folding 24/7 short. Just bought a car (2013 Sonata) so I can't afford to have my power bill up where it's at now and pay off my payments/insurance too.

I'll just have another 780 churning away alongside a CPU or 2 (just stock i5's/i7's)

It's gonna take a lot longer now to get to the top 50


----------



## Kitler

*cough* Badges are still broken *cough cough*


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> *cough* Badges are still broken *cough cough*


I was about to mention that. Has it been a problem for long? (That shows just how I haven't been around here much...)


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm Shifter*
> 
> I was about to mention that. Has it been a problem for long? (That shows just how I haven't been around here much...)


well my badge still says 30 million while I'm just over 50 million now


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm Shifter*
> 
> I was about to mention that. Has it been a problem for long? (That shows just how I haven't been around here much...)


Yeah it has been a problem for about a month now. Apparently they don't care about us anymore.

I feel abused...


----------



## BWG

If I could give you a badge I would.


----------



## packerbackermk

Woot!


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *packerbackermk*
> 
> 
> Woot!


Congrats


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *packerbackermk*
> 
> 
> Woot!


 Great work


----------



## mike44njdevils

Woohoo, just passed 15mill this weekend


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*
> 
> Woohoo, just passed 15mill this weekend


----------



## BWG

Good job Mike.


----------



## Panther Al

Passed 18 mil and broke into the top 200 - according to axihub.ca at least...... woowoo!


----------



## LarsL

Congrats Mike and Panther on you recent achievements







Keep folding


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Passed 18 mil and broke into the top 200 - according to axihub.ca at least...... woowoo!


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=644365

http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=PantherAl

Not sure what you are talking about.


----------



## Mongol

My harbl

Just broke 35 mil and top 100.


----------



## WiSK

Congrats Mongol, I see you in my threat list


----------



## Kitler

Just broke 200 in rank


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *packerbackermk*
> 
> 
> Woot!


Nicely done.









...

Had to take my two quad 6176SE boxes down yesterday.







Forgot to check uptime precisely, but they haven't been down since the beginning of July.

On the other hand, two other machines are entering stress-testing phase...







Only 6128HEs, though.


----------



## BWG

OP Updated. Badge procedures linked.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> OP Updated. Badge procedures linked.


Ummm? So if I want a 3M badge instead of a 2M badge, or a 2013 Foldathon badge I have to do something?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Ummm? So if I want a 3M badge instead of a 2M badge, or a 2013 Foldathon badge I have to do something?


Looks this way. At least now there's a central place to apply, instead of filling BWGs inbox with PMs.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Ummm? So if I want a 3M badge instead of a 2M badge, or a 2013 Foldathon badge I have to do something?


Correct, you're now responsible to request updates to your badges. Automation isn't possible on these. Millionaire Badges were automated once, but currently aren't.


----------



## DUpgrade

As a web application developer there's no way I could go to my boss and say automation isn't possible anymore. I guess something is better than nothing though. Most of the time I'm using OCN on my phone and never see anyone's badges or my own anyways. Can anyone tell me which million mark my badge left off at?


----------



## BWG

No, I'm on my phone. Lol

Switch to the web version. There is a button in the bottom header.


----------



## LarsL

9 mil


----------



## Mitche01

Passed 6 mil overnight!


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> Pazsed 6 mil overnight!


Gratz!!


----------



## cgull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> Passed 6 mil overnight!


congrats.. you've left me behind

got stuck with non x17 for a while


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> congrats.. you've left me behind
> 
> got stuck with non x17 for a while


I was just lucky!


----------



## DUpgrade

Just broke 12 million mark today. Would have been fun last month but couldn't pull it off in time.


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats to all of you that have new milestones since the last time I posted here.


----------



## jetpuck73

9 Mil!!!! Can I get an updated badge?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*
> 
> 9 Mil!!!! Can I get an updated badge?


Congratulations!









From the first post:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> To obtain your badge, visit this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1457902/how-to-request-your-folding-milestone-badge-s/0_20


----------



## BWG

This ^

Congrats on hitting your milestone!


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the first post:


Thanks!!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Had to happen eventually. Now onto 200M


----------



## msgclb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> 
> 
> Had to happen eventually. Now onto 200M


Dang if that doesn't look pretty.


----------



## arvidab

Nice going, Choo!


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> 
> 
> Had to happen eventually. Now onto 200M


Massive grats choo!


----------



## lacrossewacker

55 million









Good god Chooofoojoooooooo


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> 55 million
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good god Chooofoojoooooooo


Well done Mr. WACKER!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> 55 million
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good god Chooofoojoooooooo


Congrats!


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> 
> 
> Had to happen eventually. Now onto 200M


Congrats Nick!!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Congrats CFJ, I don't even know how much I have


----------



## arvidab

You fold too little!


----------



## LarsL

Congrats Chooo 150 mil crazy how fast you got there awesome job.









Congrats Lacross on the 55 mil


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Congrats Nick!!


my name is Nick too....

So.... Thanks


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> my name is Nick too....
> 
> So.... Thanks


Haha and so is mine!







Congrats to you too


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats guys!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Sooo many Nicks folding...


----------



## Jeppzer

Hmm..


----------



## hertz9753

Interesting...


----------



## lacrossewacker

It's a conspiracy....


----------



## Mitche01

Sssshhhh


----------



## BWG

Great work everyone. By the time the badge requests are implemented, you'll probably hit a bigger milestone.


----------



## LarsL

Nothing like being on top of things Greg


----------



## BWG

If I had access to implement the badges, they would have been done already.


----------



## LarsL

Request MOAR POWER


----------



## BWG

I did already! Anything else you want to suggest I do that I've already done, or tried to do?


----------



## SkyNetSTI

My Congratulations!!!








(but I'm here in Russia don't know what is it about folding? Like bitcoins mining?







)


----------



## Kitler

20,000,000


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> 20,000,000


Nice!


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Great work everyone. By the time the badge requests are implemented, you'll probably hit a bigger milestone.


I saw this coming and requested higher badges then I currently have.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> 20,000,000


Way to go


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> If I had access to implement the badges, they would have been done already.


Bane of my existence as a developer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I did already! Anything else you want to suggest I do that I've already done, or tried to do?


Isn't outsourcing stuff FUN!??


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

I just became 20th in the OCN rankings.









I'm not going to faff around about the badge until I break 150 mil. Shouldn't be too long, and saves the staff from having to do it twice in quick succession...


----------



## arvidab

Yay!


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm Shifter*
> 
> I just became 20th in the OCN rankings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to faff around about the badge until I break 150 mil. Shouldn't be too long, and saves the staff from having to do it twice in quick succession...


Congrats! I should probably start folding again so you don't pass me!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!


Congrats! Only 150 more until your next badge!


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!


WOW that's a lot of points way to go.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Congratulations arvidab!









Soooooo many points!


----------



## Kevdog

Holy Guacamole, Way To Go arv!!!!





















Four Thumbs UP!!


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats Arvid!







Kevdog only has four paws, he did his best with what he had to work with.


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Image!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!


Very nice!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Congrats! I should probably start folding again so you don't pass me!


Yep.







Hit 19th now. So close to breaking 1mil/24hr. Might have to bring up a 1090T and a pair of GTX460s to see whether that'll push it over the edge or not...


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Only 150 more until your next badge!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW that's a lot of points way to go.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Congratulations arvidab!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooo many points!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> Holy Guacamole, Way To Go arv!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four Thumbs UP!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Congrats Arvid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevdog only has four paws, he did his best with what he had to work with.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm Shifter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Image!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!
Click to expand...

Thanks guys!


----------



## mironccr345

^^ Congrats.


----------



## anubis1127

Congrats @arvidab! Nice one!


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

One million points in 24 hours!


----------



## arvidab

Way to go para!









What are you folding on?


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm Shifter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One million points in 24 hours!


Wow...brilliant!
You too arvidab


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Way to go para!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you folding on?


Four Supermicro boards (two different models, forget which, need to check) two populated with 6176SEs and two with 6128HEs. They won't be folding forever, because they're destined for other things.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> Wow...brilliant!
> You too arvidab


Thanks. All the people who fold should be likewise lauded.


----------



## notyettoday

Aww yeah I broke the top 20! Hit 45 mil here Wednesday.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Congratulations! Ya'll are folding like champs!


----------



## caenlen

I hope Karma is real, those bitcoin/ltc miners are laughing all the way to the bank and we are just trying to help people live... being a good guy doesn't pay.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I hope Karma is real, those bitcoin/ltc miners are laughing all the way to the bank and we are just trying to help people live... being a good guy doesn't pay.


----------



## BWG

It pays, just isn't monetary. Thank you for your decision to fold.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Folding!


----------



## Mitche01

Woo hoo just passed 7 mil!


----------



## XRogerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> Woo hoo just passed 7 mil!


Gratz


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*


thanks bwg and thanks hertz ^^

grats on 7 million Mitche, I might hit that in a couple years


----------



## cgull

woo hoo


----------



## LarsL

Congrats cgull on the 6 mil


----------



## Mitche01

Wrll done cgull mate. Glad to see you pulling the cire 17 more often now!


----------



## cgull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> Wrll done cgull mate. Glad to see you pulling the cire 17 more often now!


Thanks to you champ









could do better, but since it's school hols my little bloke has been doing some gaming so the gpu doesn't get to fold 24/7..


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> Thanks to you champ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could do better, but since it's school hols my little bloke has been doing some gaming so the gpu doesn't get to fold 24/7..


Congrats.









For some reason I feel like listening to AC/DC now.


----------



## cgull

It's the only way to stay forever young ..


----------



## lacrossewacker

Not you typical achievement, but something I just realized today.

Within top 1,000 globally


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Not you typical achievement, but something I just realized today.
> 
> Within top 1,000 globally


Ooooosh!


----------



## altsanity

Whoooooooooooooooooo









Just broke the 10mil barrier


----------



## BWG

Great job!

Join TC.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> *
> repo_man has increased to 8 million points.*


Man, that was a long time ago! Hoping to crack 9mil in another few weeks now that I'm finally back folding again.


----------



## sub50hz

Got my hands on a server today with dual X5560s, should be back to Folding soon!


----------



## mironccr345

^^ Sweat deal!


----------



## sub50hz

What made it even sweeter is that it was FREE.


----------



## [CyGnus]

congrats arvidab on that great milestone


----------



## Pidoma

I have finally hit 2mil! Took me awhile, but I am back at it 24/7


----------



## BWG

Did I put you back in tc? I'm on my phone, and I can't see the stats site in my browser.


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Did I put you back in tc? I'm on my phone, and I can't see the stats site in my browser.


Yeah you did. You did it so fast that you forgot!


----------



## BWG

Nah, just too lazy to try and remember/check.


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Nah, just too lazy to try and remember/check.


Or that.


----------



## sub50hz

Cool, 15 Mil as of the last update.

*checks for badge update*


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> Cool, 15 Mil as of the last update.
> 
> *checks for badge update*
> 
> See original post.


Quote:



> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> To obtain your badge, visit this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1457902/how-to-request-your-folding-milestone-badge-s/0_20


----------



## sub50hz

Mine always just changed on its own, I never filled out a form.


----------



## arvidab

New way of handling as of a couple of weeks ago, no automatic updates no more.


----------



## anubis1127

Even better way to handle it is to just delete the badge all together.


----------



## JayKthnx

18 mil. woot.


----------



## mironccr345

^^ Sweet! Another 500k and I'll hit 18 mil.


----------



## AdmRose

Long time no see OCN, but I've been busy


----------



## anubis1127

Congrats, and welcome back!


----------



## Mongol

Passed 40mil


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mongol*
> 
> Passed 40mil


Nicely done, congrats!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Congratulations all!!! Keep it up!


----------



## max302

Past 2 mil, about 10k PPDs out of free hardware, mostly CPU clients running on POS 5 years old hardware.

Hopefully I'll get a couple GPUs online and boost that!


----------



## neurotix

I've had 8 million points for a few months but never got my 8 million badge.

anubis, can you do something about this? Thanks


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I've had 8 million points for a few months but never got my 8 million badge.
> 
> anubis, can you do something about this? Thanks


Here you go: http://www.overclock.net/t/1457902/how-to-request-your-folding-milestone-badge-s


----------



## sub50hz

Great, now I have a 10 _and_ 15 mil badge.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> Great, now I have a 10 and 15 mil badge.


Yep, the new ones that the moderator approve are separate from the automatic ones that used to show up. They claim that badges were never automatic, and should have never been working though, so go figure.


----------



## mironccr345




----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Here you go: http://www.overclock.net/t/1457902/how-to-request-your-folding-milestone-badge-s


Is that an updated vesion of the updated version?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Is that an updated vesion of the updated version?


Naw, same ole g.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Naw, same ole g.


Is a French Canadian in charge of the badges? They don't like German Americans.









I tried again only asking for my folding badge this time.


----------



## Jeppzer

Do what I do, ask for them in advance.


----------



## DUpgrade

Just posting so I can see what badge I actually have.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Is a French Canadian in charge of the badges? They don't like German Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried again only asking for my folding badge this time.


The pending badges get looked at by a moderator 1-2 times per week, according to him, he's British, not French Canadian. I don't have access to the spreadsheet, or approving them, so I'm in the dark.


----------



## JayKthnx

I submitted my updates for my badges like a month ago. Still rocking my 9m like a boss


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I submitted my updates for my badges like a month ago. Still rocking my 9m like a boss


Mine says 5 mil and I have nearly 30 mil.

I think I submitted my request around 20 mil.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> Mine says 5 mil and I have nearly 30 mil.
> 
> I think I submitted my request around 20 mil.


Yea.. I asked for my 150 badge when I had 140M... Now I have 164M.







Maybe I should put in for my 200M









All in due time.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> Mine says 5 mil and I have nearly 30 mil.
> 
> I think I submitted my request around 20 mil.


Submit for 30 mil, that way by time it gets processed you'll actually have 30?


----------



## repo_man

Woot! 9 million!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> Woot! 9 million!


Congrats!


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> Woot! 9 million!


Congrats Repo


----------



## valvehead

Just hit 60 million and top 50 on the team!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> Woot! 9 million!


Awesome!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> Just hit 60 million and top 50 on the team!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!










Congrats valvehead!


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> Just hit 60 million and top 50 on the team!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!


Way to go Valvehead


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Congrats!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Congrats Repo


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> Just hit 60 million and top 50 on the team!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!


Thanks all! Valve, whoo boy, that's a whole lotta points! A hearty congrats to you as well man!


----------



## Kitler

Weeeeeee! Under 120 in folding rank now


----------



## JayKthnx

congrats kitler!

top 200 here!


----------



## packerbackermk

Hit 10m over the weekend. Pretty neet I guess.


----------



## WiSK

Congratulations folks


----------



## Mitche01

Just passed 9 million.

Welldone to everyone else so far too!


----------



## sub50hz

Congrats, all! Picked up a 780 Classified today to bolster my folding arsenal. ComEd probably loves me.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> Congrats, all! Picked up a 780 Classified today to bolster my folding arsenal. ComEd probably loves me.


Wooo hoo!







More folding powah!

Make sure to join in on the Red vs Green Competition! I would suggest Team Green!


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> I would suggest Team Green!


My three 7970s beg to differ.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> My three 7970s beg to differ.


Thank for coming back and folding with us.









You should fold for the Green Team though.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Thank for coming back and folding with us.


It's been tough this winter -- I usually anticipate cooler weather easing up cooling needs, but the amount of snow and wind we've had in Chicago is simply maddening. It looks like we're gonna have somewhat of a break, so I can leave the windows open a bit longer (my sig rig exhausts directly out of a window -- it has to, 3 x 7970 overvolted on air = megatemps). Surprisingly, this 780 runs so incredibly cool inside a shut-door Fractal R4 at 1250MHz that I'm beginning to rethink my VGA distribution so I can fold for a longer period of time during the year. Noise isn't an issue, but two monitors, a 2P Nehalem-EX server, three 7970s, a 780, a 3770k and 1090T all within about 25 square feet means that shutting the windows makes for about 10 minutes of comfort before the office heats up to sweatville. WC won't solve the issue, and since I don't mind the noise, the only thing I can do is run an A/C floor unit when outdoor temps edge North of 70F.

/rant


----------



## [CyGnus]

Stupid me just noticed that I was folding for 37725







all is good now


----------



## Mitche01

Doh...welcome to the team!


----------



## sub50hz

Woke up to find my three 7970s choked overnight on some I've-never-seen-them-before 8900s. *shakes fist*

edit: Looks like despite that nonsense, I still turned out my best day of points EVER. Tomorrow should, if all goes well, put me over 20 mil.


----------



## [CyGnus]

21 Million


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Top 10 and soon to be 175M














































Congratulations to all on their recent milestones! Keep folding!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Chooofoojoo great achievement congratZ


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Top 10 and soon to be 175M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! I'm slowly working my way to the top.... if I can keep Folding through summer months.


----------



## sub50hz

20 Mil! El yay!


----------



## msgclb

I just noticed a milestone of my own and wondered what else that I've missed.









So first I want to congratulate *QuietGamer* on his recent 15 million milestone.











Now here is my 150 million milestone. Is there a badge for this?


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> I just noticed a milestone of my own and wondered what else that I've missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I want to congratulate *QuietGamer* on his recent 15 million milestone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now here is my 150 million milestone. Is there a badge for this?


Nice work, the both of you.

There is a 150mil badge, if you will be awarded one or not though is something I don't know, but you can request one.










http://www.overclock.net/t/1457902/how-to-request-your-folding-milestone-badge-s/


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Better put in for your 200M badge at this rate!










Congratulations btw!


----------



## hertz9753

Msgclb.


----------



## LarsL

Congrats to every buddy with there recent milestones









Here is mine hope to get a new badge soon


----------



## msgclb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Msgclb.


Woof! My little ice age has returned north and I'm back to my area in a little global warming so I might have to cut back on my folding!

While I've been pursing my latest milestone I noticed that I was passed by Paradigm Shifter who also passed 150 million.











Congratulations.


----------



## lanofsong

Wow, lots of big numbers here. Congrats to all


----------



## Oliver1234

Well then, 150M, 75M, 200M... that's intimidating, I just earned my first million today, and submitted my request for a badge!


----------



## staryoshi

A million used to mean something back in the day... Now my GTX 780 can hit a million points in 6 days. Kids (folders) these days







(Says the guy who has only been folding since 2010







)


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oliver1234*
> 
> Well then, 150M, 75M, 200M... that's intimidating, I just earned my first million today, and submitted my request for a badge!




Does that look right? Congrats.


----------



## Zealon

Looks like I win... not much


----------



## msgclb

The first is always remembered best.









Congratulations Zealon on your 3rd.


----------



## Oliver1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> 
> 
> Does that look right? Congrats.


Looks perfect!!! Is there something I have to do to get the badge in my sig? Thanks!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oliver1234*
> 
> Looks perfect!!! Is there something I have to do to get the badge in my sig? Thanks!


You can request one here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1457902/how-to-request-your-folding-milestone-badge-s/

Other than that, nope.


----------



## Mitche01

Yey, Yesterday evening I passed 10mil! Not bad for 6 months folding, I started in August 2013 on a 8600GTS, but quickly caught the folding bug!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> 
> 
> Yey, Yesterday evening I passed 10mil! Not bad for 6 months folding, I started in August 2013 on a 8600GTS, but quickly caught the folding bug!


Nicely done, Congrats!

And Congrats to all the other recent Millionaires.


----------



## lacrossewacker

How about those apples...


----------



## anubis1127

That's a lot of apples, nicely done.


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats folders!. This thread makes me happy.


----------



## hertz9753

I get to double post.







I got a new badge! I didn't notice it until now.


----------



## JayKthnx

Keep up the great work everyone!


----------



## Mitche01

Well not millions of points but how about WU Thousandaires?


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> 
> 
> How about those apples...


Massive pie!


----------



## stolid

Over 3 million in the last month alone.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Congratulations all!


----------



## sub50hz

Had to take a bit of a break from Folding -- was served a search warrant on Friday, apparently the power company thought I was up to something nefarious since my power usage was "alarmingly disproportionate to other homeowners" in the area. I've just gotten most everything back in order, so I can resuming chasing 30 mil and beyond!

Also, congrats to everyone!


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> Had to take a bit of a break from Folding -- was served a search warrant on Friday, apparently the power company thought I was up to something nefarious since my power usage was "alarmingly disproportionate to other homeowners" in the area. I've just gotten most everything back in order, so I can resuming chasing 30 mil and beyond!
> 
> Also, congrats to everyone!


*LOL*

I always wondered if that was going to be a problem with being confused for running a grow house. How was the 'visit' by your local friendly neighbourhood cop shop? Pretty easy I could hope considering it should be pretty obvious you are not running a farm in your basement - though somehow I doubt that it was very easy at all.


----------



## stolid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> Had to take a bit of a break from Folding -- was served a search warrant on Friday, apparently the power company thought I was up to something nefarious since my power usage was "alarmingly disproportionate to other homeowners" in the area.


Wow, that's BS. Since when is it a suspicious to use perfectly legal electricity? You'd think the power company would just shut up and just take your money...


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> Had to take a bit of a break from Folding -- was served a search warrant on Friday, apparently the power company thought I was up to something nefarious since my power usage was "alarmingly disproportionate to other homeowners" in the area. I've just gotten most everything back in order, so I can resuming chasing 30 mil and beyond!
> 
> Also, congrats to everyone!


Wow, that is crazy, I guess ComEd doesn't love you.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stolid*
> 
> Wow, that's BS. Since when is it a suspicious to use perfectly legal electricity? You'd think the power company would just shut up and just take your money...


I contacted a friend of mine who is a DEA agent in the area, and he said it's not uncommon for ComEd to report high power usage during winter to the county -- apparently they are in search of grow labs, which are apparently quite common in the Chicagoland area. Needless to say, ComEd got a very vocal lashing on Monday and I'm currently looking for alternative providers and supplemental power methods.


----------



## Mongol

Guess I should request my 50mil badge since I requested 40 mil a month ago.


----------



## Kitler

Wooohooooo 100 in rank!


----------



## Kevdog




----------



## LarsL

Welcome Kittler to the TOP 100








Congrats Kevdog on the 70 mil


----------



## Erick Silver

I apparently flew passed the 25 million mark about 600k ago and did not even realize it.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Not sure if these milestones have to be earned only on team overclock.net or other teams as well, so here's both mine









This is my 1m cert I got folding for overclock.net team 37726 - http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/awards/cached-certs/cert.Luke.w.2003099.jpg

This is my 2m cert for forum.novatech.co.uk team 91717 - http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/awards/cached-certs/cert.Luke.w.1044179.jpg


----------



## repo_man

I know it's not much compared to some of you other guys, but I'm mighty proud of this. I've come a long way since 2008 when I started.


----------



## cgull

cracked a big one


----------



## JayKthnx

Cracked through 25m and top 150 for ocn. Pretty happy. Also, great work everyone!


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> cracked a big one


Nice one cgull!


----------



## cgull

Thanks mitch









Still playing catchup, running 2x 570's and a 670
getting another 570 soon, may also bring another rig online with 2x 460se's... maybe start to close the gap then


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> cracked a big one


Congrats on 10 mil may you reach many more milestones


----------



## LarsL

Congrats on the 25 mil. Keep up the good work


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Yay 2 million

http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/awards/cached-certs/cert.Luke.w.2124005.jpg


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> Thanks mitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still playing catchup, running 2x 570's and a 670
> getting another 570 soon, may also bring another rig online with 2x 460se's... maybe start to close the gap then


You'll catch me quick enough with all that running!


----------



## Mongol

Just broke 50 recently.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Yay 2 million
> 
> http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/awards/cached-certs/cert.Luke.w.2124005.jpg
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mongol*
> 
> Just broke 50 recently.


Congrats!


----------



## LarsL

Congrats to all the recent milestones


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mongol*
> 
> Just broke 50 recently.


Congrats !!!

Got me 50 Mil too now


----------



## mahtareika

Made it to 100 million today.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahtareika*
> 
> Made it to 100 million today.


:thumb:100mil - WTG. congrats.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Took me long enough.


----------



## lanofsong

For you Chooofoojoo


----------



## LarsL

Awesome job Chooofoojoo


----------



## DizZz

Congrats Nick!


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats Chooofoojoo!


----------



## notyettoday

61 million as of 1pm


----------



## Oliver1234

Congrats to all the recent milestones, very impressive!


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notyettoday*
> 
> 61 million as of 1pm


Congrats


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notyettoday*
> 
> 61 million as of 1pm


That's awesome congrats!


----------



## istudy92

4M this month, I hope to hit 10M by the end of april! 24/7 200k points a day 30 days~ 6M points, can it be done?! IDK! But I will try!


----------



## Panther Al

Woowoo.. hit the top 150, and two days away from 25 million.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> 4M this month, I hope to hit 10M by the end of april! 24/7 200k points a day 30 days~ 6M points, can it be done?! IDK! But I will try!


Congrats! Keep it up and I'm sure you can get there








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Woowoo.. hit the top 150, and two days away from 25 million.


Nice job Panther!


----------



## stolid




----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stolid*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Congrats!


----------



## maximus7651000

As of midnight until now I'm in the top 20 producers @ 210k + and climbing if I kick everything back in like it did on 3/30. Think it's time for a comeback since I've been in full remission 3 months and going strong. Feels really good to be back at it and coming up on 20 mil really fast!


----------



## Mitche01

Whoo hoo - passed 15mil now!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus7651000*
> 
> As of midnight until now I'm in the top 20 producers @ 210k + and climbing if I kick everything back in like it did on 3/30. Think it's time for a comeback since I've been in full remission 3 months and going strong. Feels really good to be back at it and coming up on 20 mil really fast!


Awesome, that is great news too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> Whoo hoo - passed 15mil now!


Way to go!

I just passed 100 million myself recently.


----------



## anubis1127

Now with proof.


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Now with proof.


Likewise

Both well done and here is my proof!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'd post mine, but it keeps glitching out and saying 0 points, instead of a million


----------



## DizZz

Congrats guys


----------



## msgclb

Congrats all


----------



## LarsL

Congrats Anubis on the 100 mil I will be there soon









Congrats Mitche on the 15 mil keep the points coming


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Congrats Anubis on the 100 mil I will be there soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Mitche on the 15 mil keep the points coming


Thanks. I know I see you coming on my eoc page, lol.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Thanks. I know I see you coming on my eoc page, lol.


If I can stay running core 17's I'll be there soon.


----------



## Kevdog

Wooo Hooo!!!

75 Million!!!!

Where is my new Badge??

LOL


----------



## anubis1127

Congrats @Kevdog!!

Oh yeah, I was supposed to review those last weekend. Maybe if I get time tonight I'll do it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> Wooo Hooo!!!
> 
> 75 Million!!!!
> 
> Where is my new Badge??
> 
> LOL


I'm hoping I get mine before I have to put in a 2mil request!


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats Kevdog!


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by BWG
> 
> Congrats Kevdog!


----------



## LarsL

Congrats on the 75mil Kevdog









Good luck on getting your badge


----------



## Kevdog

That's the most congrats I have ever gotten!!

Thanks Dudes!!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

CONGRATULATIONS!























Edit : late to the party I guess.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> That's the most congrats I have ever gotten!!
> 
> Thanks Dudes!!


I have useless trivia stored in my brain.














You were also one of the first folders to reply to me when I joined OCN folding.


----------



## DizZz

Congrats kevdog


----------



## maximus7651000

Just hit 20 million yesterday.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus7651000*
> 
> Just hit 20 million yesterday.


----------



## Kitler

50 million!


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus7651000*
> 
> Just hit 20 million yesterday.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> 50 million!


Congrats guys!


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus7651000*
> 
> Just hit 20 million yesterday.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> 50 million!


Congrats







Maximus and Kittler keep up the good work folding


----------



## anubis1127

Great job everyone! Congrats to the recent milestones.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus7651000*
> 
> Just hit 20 million yesterday.


Nicely done! I'm glad to see you fold again and hope you feel better.

Also, well done on any recent milestones, big and small, from all folders.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Nicely done! I'm glad to see you fold again and hope you feel better.
> 
> Also, well done on any recent milestones, big and small, from all folders.


better start folding again... 7 months and I win. And we can't have that. Editors always need to be on top.


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats guy's!


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Nicely done! I'm glad to see you fold again and hope you feel better.
> 
> Also, well done on any recent milestones, big and small, from all folders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better start folding again... 7 months and I win. And we can't have that. Editors always need to be on top.
Click to expand...

You better step your game up, Klue22 is only 5.3 months away from taking passing me and you're a whopping 7.6...


----------



## valvehead

Time for a new badge...



...whenever that may be.


----------



## anubis1127

Congrats @valvehead !


----------



## DizZz

Congrats!


----------



## LarsL

Way to go Valvehead


----------



## BWG

Nice work


----------



## DizZz

75 Million!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Congrat's Nick! That 2.7M bump surely helped!


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> 75 Million!


Congrats DizZz on being the next member to hit 75 mil.


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> 75 Million!


POW!


----------



## BWG

Boom Boom Pow?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

2 million, whoo!


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> 2 million, whoo!


Congrats!


----------



## Jeppzer

140 I think.


----------



## NixZiZ




----------



## DizZz

Congrats!


----------



## Mitche01

Congrats to all recent milestoners!


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Congrats on the 75mil Kevdog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck on getting your badge


I am still waiting on my 50 mil badge









Edit:

Just kidding. Apparently I have it now.


----------



## gboeds

Shiny new badge


----------



## hertz9753

Shiny badges are cool. Congrats to milestones.


----------



## LarsL

Congrats gboeds on your 150mil


----------



## Chooofoojoo

congrat's all! Those are some big milestones!


----------



## arvidab

Very nice Lars!


----------



## DizZz

Congrats lars and new badge as well!


----------



## cgull

hit 15 mil

also acquired some new hardware:

780 ti woo hoo she's a folding fanatic
gtx 580 coming in a few days.

will then have 780ti, 670, 580 , 3x570's in 3 rigs.all under water. still have to update my sig

not folding on any cpu's.. is it still true that its not worth it.. have 4770k,4820k & 920

congrats to all recent milestoners


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Congrats @cgull!

While every bit of science does help, it's hard to justify folding smp units compared to GPU. If it doesn't disrupt system stability or impact your gpu output, i'd say throw a couple cpu cores at some smp units if they're just sitting idle!


----------



## BWG




----------



## Chooofoojoo

Slow down champ.


----------



## LarsL

Thanks Guys it took 2 years but the next 100mil so go faster.









Congrats cgull and BWG on your recent achievements


----------



## BWG

Whoaa wait, I dropped a huge one:


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Whoaa wait, I dropped a huge one:




Strange Stanford never recognized these points...


----------



## DizZz

Congrats guys


----------



## JayKthnx

oh, top 100 for the site and about to crack 40m.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Congrats jaykth! Top 100!


----------



## Kevdog

Awesome!!


----------



## maximus7651000

Congrats jay!







hmmmm I still don't have my 20 mil badge yet....shouldn't be too much longer for 50 mil I hope.


----------



## mironccr345




----------



## notyettoday

Broke 72mil last night, Should be moving right along with all the hardware I got folding this week


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notyettoday*
> 
> Broke 72mil last night, Should be moving right along with all the hardware I got folding this week


Video says it best....


----------



## notyettoday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Video says it best....


Tell me how you really feel? no seriously, I don't follow


----------



## BWG

Well...

Doc said Great Scott ever time he realized something astounding. So, your 72 million is astounding.


----------



## notyettoday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Well...
> 
> Doc said Great Scott ever time he realized something astounding. So, your 72 million is astounding.


Haha makes sense. I wasn't sure the context since its not always a good thing when he says Great Scott lol.


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats msgclb!


----------



## lanofsong

WOW!!! 200 million - Congrats @msgclb


----------



## msgclb

Thanks @hertz9753 @lanofsong

And here's my Pande certificate!


----------



## LarsL

Way to go msgclb


----------



## cgull

Top 200 and 20 mill, woo hoo


----------



## DizZz

Congrats


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats cgull!



Only 10 million points away from a new badge.


----------



## cgull

likewise hertz


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> likewise hertz


Thank you.







I saw AC/DC on their Flick of the Switch tour. I still like Bon Scott vocals better.


----------



## cgull

same here, the "new guy" isn't bad, but bon scott was so much better. A true front man. Great sense of humour, much broader vocal range with a real presence on stage. Always knew the cheeky bugger was having fun up there. Bawdy street poet, sorely missed.


----------



## LarsL

Congrats Cgull on your 20 mil








Way to Hertz on the 140 so close to your 150 badge you better put in for it now so you can get it before you hit 200 mil


----------



## dman811

Should I put in for 25 million now so I don't reach 30 million by the time I get the badge?


----------



## Kevdog

20,000 Work units











and 81 mill!


----------



## Wheezo

Grats Kevdog, that's a lot of WUs!


----------



## DUpgrade

I've been out of the game for awhile but noticed I reached 13 million the other day.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> I've been out of the game for awhile but noticed I reached 13 million the other day.


Congrats!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Mmmm, 3.1 million and counting!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Mmmm, 3.1 million and counting!


That number will go up astronomically faster now though.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> That number will go up astronomically faster now though.


Doubly so once I start trying out a few things on the HTPC, although that one will probably have the GTX 770 Superclocked pushed back to stock ratings since it'll be in a non-modified Define R4.


----------



## dman811

If I get an R4 I will be making it special.

On the Millionaire note, I'm a little past 23Mil right now.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> If I get an R4 I will be making it special.
> 
> On the Millionaire note, I'm a little past 23Mil right now.


Yeah, I'll have to see if it'll all behave within the R4. Course I could just "cheat" and put in some Corsair AF120's I have sitting around, but then some of the quiet stuff goes away







And heck, if I'm going to do that might as well look into some sort of H105 cooling or something like that...

According to EOC, it will take me 1.3 years to overtake you, but that's assuming only 123k PPD ^_^


----------



## dman811

I just like the looks of the case, I could care less about silence, hell my HAF 932 is about 40dB at 3ft away.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I just like the looks of the case, I could care less about silence, hell my HAF 932 is about 40dB at 3ft away.


Yeah, I didn't mind the noise from my HAF 932 either. Besides, I can't really comment much about noise, since we have two box fans running full bore to cycle air through our place (and they tend to run as close to 24/7 as possible during the summer months). Odds are I'd more than likely throw an H105 or something on the CPU simply because stock coolers are horrible (well, okay it's a fairly decent one, Freezer 13 Pro) but also because it would increase airflow through the case at least somewhat.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Not yet a month and looks like I will hit 450,000 - 500,000 a month with just 2 rigs running now. 15 mil. on the board and starting to climb finally.

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on .....


----------



## Mitche01

Two milestones for me this week!

20mil


5000 WUs completed - (those Chrome browser WUs soon add up!)


----------



## cgull

congrats mitch


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> congrats mitch


Hi cgull,

Massive congrats to you too!

You have recently been rocketing up the table I noticed!

You must have got some nice new hardware!


----------



## anubis1127

Congoratz!!


----------



## cgull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> Hi cgull,
> 
> Massive congrats to you too!
> 
> You have recently been rocketing up the table I noticed!
> 
> You must have got some nice new hardware!


thanks , I did

780 ti and a 580 to go with 670 and 2x 570's spread across 3 rigs, all under water


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Congoratz!!


Are they some sort of african rodent?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> thanks , I did
> 
> 780 ti and a 580 to go with 670 and 2x 570's spread across 3 rigs, all under water


Very nice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> Are they some sort of african rodent?


----------



## DizZz

Congrats Mitch


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> Are they some sort of african rodent?


No.

http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Congo_rats


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Mmmm, 4.3 million and rising ^_^


----------



## dman811

The fact that there is a wiki page for that...


----------



## mironccr345

Finally, I've hit 20 million!


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Mmmm, 4.3 million and rising ^_^


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Finally, I've hit 20 million!


Way to go guys!!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> Way to go guys!!


Thanks! It's nice to be gaining around a million and a quarter points every week ^_^


----------



## lawrencendlw




----------



## DizZz

Congrats!


----------



## LarsL

Congrats Miron and Lawrence on the 20 mil


----------



## lawrencendlw

Thanks. But it doesn't seem like a great accomplishment when people are getting a million plus ppd lol.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*
> 
> Thanks. But it doesn't seem like a great accomplishment when people are getting a million plus ppd lol.


All the points count. OCN needs more folders.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=37726

Congrats to all of you that choose to fold.


----------



## lanofsong

Not bad Hertz, #5 PPD 24hr avg









Are you aiming for 1 million point over 2 days for next foldathon? You are very close it at the moment.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Not bad Hertz, #5 PPD 24hr avg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aiming for 1 million point over 2 days for next foldathon? You are very close it at the moment.


1 million would be nice. I'm just trying to get to 150 million before I shut down for the summer on the 2x 770's. I'm going i7 2600k TC folding after that.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> 1 million would be nice. I'm just trying to get to 150 million before I shut down for the summer on the 2x 770's. I'm going i7 2600k TC folding after that.


I'll fold your 770's for you man. I live in WA (which is almost always cool outside), have AC, and have free electricity (I live in Military housing) lol. Just putting the offer out there for ya.


----------



## BenjaminBenj

*Cheers*, approaching my first million!!!







Can't wait to hit it! Just passed the 900k marker


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*
> 
> *Cheers*, approaching my first million!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to hit it! Just passed the 900k marker


A day or two more and you will hit this milestone


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*
> 
> *Cheers*, approaching my first million!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to hit it! Just passed the 900k marker


Grats. Keep it up. Are you folding on you 780?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> A day or two more and you will hit this milestone


And then you won't be able to stop until you conquer everyone lol. It's addictive. Soon you'll find yourself adding more GPU's to pump out as much PPD as possible. Throw a few 870 TI'S and a upgraded CPU, in there and you'll be unstoppable and cranking out millions of points like their nothing lol.


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Haha, thanks Lawrence! Folding sure is addicting... I'm slowly adding virtual private servers to my arsenal as well, as I've a ton of under utilized resources from my cloud computing business.









I am folding the GTX 780, though usually only in the evenings 9pm - 6am (sleep time).


----------



## lawrencendlw

Ouch, you should think about folding on the 780 full time. It has the potential for massive PPD if you let it run.


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Hey Lawrence,

I didn't even think to run my GPU during the day, without the CPU that is... I'm going to try that, as you're spot on with regard to massive PPD


----------



## LarsL

That's all I run is 2 780's and im averaging around 365k PPD one is folding at 1241mhz and the other is at 1188 mhz


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*
> 
> Hey Lawrence,
> 
> I didn't even think to run my GPU during the day, without the CPU that is... I'm going to try that, as you're spot on with regard to massive PPD


Ya, forget folding on the CPU with a card like a 780.

EDIT: Unless you wanna join the TC and in turn Still in Beta and fill our CPU-WC slot


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Hey there Dman









Thanks! Hmmm *itches his chin*, what are the requirements to join the team?


----------



## dman811

Everything in the first post of this thread explains the requirements of folding in the Team Competition. I don't know if it details it, but you don't actually need to stop folding for OCN, instead it is our own little folding competition between the members of OCN.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*
> 
> Hey there Dman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Hmmm *itches his chin*, what are the requirements to join the team?


1st you have to be crazy
2nd you need to fold 20/7 but most fold 24/7 so you can game sometimes.
3rd go for it and have fun buying new hardware when you can't compete and you want to be #1 in your class









Hope you join TC


----------



## dman811

It's highly addictive


----------



## Panther Al

Agreed: Already burned out one Titan... Now I am giving the one spare I have left the careful treatment.









But it is addictive.







Very.


----------



## anubis1127

Oh, that's what team competition is.


----------



## hertz9753

Oh no!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*
> 
> Hey Lawrence,
> 
> I didn't even think to run my GPU during the day, without the CPU that is... I'm going to try that, as you're spot on with regard to massive PPD


Good. I'm glad that I could help. Just make sure that your card is 100% stable before you run it full time. Try running a GPU burn in test for a couple of hours (while you can monitor it to make sure it doesn't massively overheat). You can try to bump your overclock on your card a bit higher and then your 780 TI has the potential to get 220,000 points per day folding full time. Ask Whitewulfe to help you out with that. I'm sure that he won't have a problem helping you out. He pulls massive amounts of PPD from his 780 TI. Your equipment has a lot of potential. Especially if you have all of that cloud server equipment too. PM me if you need any help with sett I mg it all up and I'll point you in the right direction and help you get it all folding for me... err I mean folding for OCN ;-) lol. All jokes aside, I'll do what I can to help you out. All you need to do is ask.


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Thanks a bunch Lawrence for the great advice and direction! I'll definitely drop Whitewulfe a message later tonight.

Finally hit my first MILLION!





















Onward and upward!

I'm going to think about this team idea more







it's very intriguing... perhaps I'll first work on my overclock and optimizing everything


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Oh, that's what team competition is.


It's that thing where I'm getting more points than you in, and I'm even gaming here and there!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*
> 
> Ask Whitewulfe to help you out with that. I'm sure that he won't have a problem helping you out. He pulls massive amounts of PPD from his 780 TI. Your equipment has a lot of potential. Especially if you have all of that cloud server equipment too. PM me if you need any help with sett I mg it all up and I'll point you in the right direction and help you get it all folding for me... err I mean folding for OCN ;-) lol. All jokes aside, I'll do what I can to help you out. All you need to do is ask.


As a note, I have a non-TI, running at 1,228MHz (atm), and getting around 200k ppd or so dependent on work units. ^-^ EVGA Classifieds are fun, because I know I could push this card further but I want to get a custom watercooling loop going before doing that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*
> 
> Thanks a bunch Lawrence for the great advice and direction! I'll definitely drop Whitewulfe a message later tonight.
> 
> Finally hit my first MILLION!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onward and upward!
> 
> I'm going to think about this team idea more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's very intriguing... perhaps I'll first work on my overclock and optimizing everything


First million is always fun. I'm looking forward to 10mil in a few weeks myself!


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Nice Wulfe! Amazing PPD man...

Actually I don't have the Ti either, I'm running the EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX... I'd LOVE to get some pointers from you on overclocking her though, as right now I'm OC'ed to 1,060MHz. I haven't started trying to push her limits to see the cards full potential. Any guided direction, pointers, etc., would be warmly welcomed!









Loving this first Million







feels good!


----------



## dman811

Only push the Core Clock up in 13MHz increments.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Wulfe! Amazing PPD man...
> 
> Actually I don't have the Ti either, I'm running the EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX... I'd LOVE to get some pointers from you on overclocking her though, as right now I'm OC'ed to 1,060MHz. I haven't started trying to push her limits to see the cards full potential. Any guided direction, pointers, etc., would be warmly welcomed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving this first Million
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feels good!


You may be able to get close to 1200Mhz on your core, but as Dman said, increase your core speed at 13Mhz at a time - fold a WU or two then increase by another 13 Mhz. Soon you will be pumping out 160,000 + PPD


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Thanks Lan







and Dman,

In terms of pushing the core speed, would surpassing the 200MHz level require an adjustment to voltage? Meaning unlocking stock voltage?

- Benjamin
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> You may be able to get close to 1200Mhz on your core, but as Dman said, increase your core speed at 13Mhz at a time - fold a WU or two then increase by another 13 Mhz. Soon you will be pumping out 160,000 + PPD


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*
> 
> Thanks Lan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Dman,
> 
> In terms of pushing the core speed, would surpassing the 200MHz level require an adjustment to voltage? Meaning unlocking stock voltage?
> 
> - Benjamin


@WhiteWulfe maybe able to help on that but i do not think you would need to unlock the voltage to hit 1200+Mhz


----------



## dman811

Not unless you got a bottom of the barrel 780 I wouldn't think.


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Hey guys,

Thanks for the ongoing feedback. As of right now, I'm overclocking my 780 by +210MHz with the core being at 1073MHz. My PPD seems to be floating around 160-170k on solely the GPU.

- Benjamin


----------



## LarsL

Start at these settings and watch your temps.


----------



## anubis1127

Move sliders to the right until you start crashing. Seems to work for me.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Move sliders to the right until you start crashing. Seems to work for me.


LOL, funny anubis.


----------



## NixZiZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Move sliders to the right until you start crashing. Seems to work for me.


If I could give a mod rep...


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Haha, nice Anubis









So far this is where I am...



Temps staying in the 39-45c range, and have been for 24+ hours. System seems quite stable...


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*
> 
> Haha, nice Anubis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far this is where I am...
> 
> 
> 
> Temps staying in the 39-45c range, and have been for 24+ hours. System seems quite stable...


Which 780 do you have? Are you running a flag?


----------



## anubis1127

Looks good. Nice temps.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

43c? I'm envious, I'm running 69-70C, but I'm still using the ACX cooler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> @WhiteWulfe maybe able to help on that but i do not think you would need to unlock the voltage to hit 1200+Mhz


I'm running the Classified BIOS, 115% power target, 85C temp target, +95MHz offset (gives 1,228MHz boost), and 1,187mV (aka +63mV). Fan is usually around 55% or so. Do note that I'm running a 780 Classified, which is a custom PCB that EVGA has a habit of "binning" parts for to make it more reliable and/or push further. I think it was around 1,215MHz or so where I didn't have a choice but to bump up the voltage, and I haven't done any testing past 1,228MHz core yet.


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Hey White,

Nice







you've some pretty solid numbers on that GPU... I may work a bit more on my GPU tonight in trying to find its fullest potential.

I will say I'm very pleased with the loop... This was my third iteration in designing the loop, and the GPU really benefited greatly. In the pic below, you'll see my GPU (red) and CPU (white) temps... well over a solid day, and at least 12 hours of dedicated to GPU folding. My CPU (i5-4670k) is overclocked as well (4.4, 4.5, 4.6 and 4.7GHz per core).











I'll check out that PM







thanks!
Benjamin


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Which 780 do you have? Are you running a flag?


Hertz, I have the EVGA GTX 780 w. ACX Cooler (03G-P4-2782-KR)







And forgive me, I'm fairly new to folding. When you say "flag", do you mean is the GPU switch activated? If so, yes and has been for 12+ hours.


----------



## LarsL

Here is my setting for my EVGA GTX 780 ACX. I thought you had the SC version. Bump up your voltage and your clocks will go up more. Hertz is asking if your running Beta or Advanced client-type flag you can get better points WU with some risk as your testing the WU for Stanford. I hope to have my under water soon. Nice temps







What waterblock do you have?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*
> 
> Hertz, I have the EVGA GTX 780 w. ACX Cooler (03G-P4-2782-KR)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And forgive me, I'm fairly new to folding. When you say "flag", do you mean is the GPU switch activated? If so, yes and has been for 12+ hours.




I have the EVGA 2784-KR. That picture is a 660 Ti.


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> 
> Here is my setting for my EVGA GTX 780 ACX. I thought you had the SC version. Bump up your voltage and your clocks will go up more. Hertz is asking if your running Beta or Advanced client-type flag you can get better points WU with some risk as your testing the WU for Stanford. I hope to have my under water soon. Nice temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What waterblock do you have?


Hey Lars,

My apologies earlier, I mistakenly wrote SC because I upgraded a week or so ago from the 760 SC *laughs* - confusing my two cards. I just bumped my voltage up +38mV and wow, the GPU clock increased to 1,254MHz. I overlooked the voltage settings in Precision. Hmm regarding the beta or advanced flag, what runs by default? I never adjusted these flags... definitely need to read more into this and learn about it.

*Blocks*: EK-FB ASUS M6I full block, EK-FC780 GTX Ti, and EK-RAM Monarch


----------



## lawrencendlw

It's not hard to add the flags. They made it much easier than previous client versions. I'll post what you need to do when I get to my computer. I'm on my phone right now lol.


----------



## ZDngrfld

I really should get 200 million before they discontinue bigadv.... I'm only 2 million away, should only take a day or so... I'm making way too much money mining to switch. : \


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> I really should get 200 million before they discontinue bigadv.... I'm only 2 million away, should only take a day or so... I'm making way too much money mining to switch. : \


Do it!


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Do it!


hahahahaha!!! you still have that? how's she running?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> hahahahaha!!! you still have that? how's she running?


It ran great the last time I had it in a rig. People seem to be afraid of it though. I think wondermutt is doing payoffs.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> It ran great the last time I had it in a rig. People seem to be afraid of it though. I think wondermutt is doing payoffs.


Nice!

I still have the chip (2700k) that replaced that 2500k. It isn't doing much other than being a part of a Steambox with a GTX 580... I decided to quit messing around with dual socket workstation setups and built a 4930k/780 Ti mATX rig.

This new rig and 2Ps and 4P should net me at least 1.5 million PPD

*If anyone knows someone who wants a SR-2, let me know!*


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> I still have the chip (2700k) that replaced that 2500k. It isn't doing much other than being a part of a Steambox with a GTX 580... I decided to quit messing around with dual socket workstation setups and built a 4930k/780 Ti mATX rig.
> 
> This new rig and 2Ps and 4P should net me at least 1.5 million PPD
> 
> *If anyone knows someone who wants a SR-2, let me know!*


How much for the SR-2? I'm running 1366 still lol. Hopefully its my favorire 4 letter "F" word...... FREE!!!


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> 
> Here is my setting for my EVGA GTX 780 ACX. I thought you had the SC version. Bump up your voltage and your clocks will go up more. Hertz is asking if your running Beta or Advanced client-type flag you can get better points WU with some risk as your testing the WU for Stanford. I hope to have my under water soon. Nice temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What waterblock do you have?


Hey Lars,

What's the point of doing Advanced versus Beta versus whatever the default settings are? I noticed on the official folding website that points are all benchmarked the same. Noticed under the _Advanced Methods_ section of the Configuration Guide the following: "This setting has no affect on PPD. PPD for these WUs are benchmarked and set exactly the same as every other work unit." I'm certain to be overlooking something though, so thought I'd ask.

Thanks








Benjamin


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*
> 
> Hey Lars,
> 
> What's the point of doing Advanced versus Beta versus whatever the default settings are? I noticed on the official folding website that points are all benchmarked the same. Noticed under the _Advanced Methods_ section of the Configuration Guide the following: "This setting has no affect on PPD. PPD for these WUs are benchmarked and set exactly the same as every other work unit." I'm certain to be overlooking something though, so thought I'd ask.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benjamin


Beta can provide higher ppd on some cards, but at higher risk because you can only get support if you're part of the beta team (a task that seems impossible if you aren't already part of that clique). For example, my gtx 770 sc went from 42.5k ppd up to 120k ppd with the v0.55 beta client (I run modern drivers so I can play the new games).

Advanced provides quick return bonuses, and also seems to have the juiciest work units (well, ignoring half the p9102's that are out there).


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Hey Wulfe,

I see... thanks for the added color, everyone within has been extremely helpful. And when you install the client, what setting is by default... or in other words, when I haven't setup any flags what does one say they're running?

- Benjamin


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*
> 
> Hey Wulfe,
> 
> I see... thanks for the added color, everyone within has been extremely helpful. And when you install the client, what setting is by default... or in other words, when I haven't setup any flags what does one say they're running?
> 
> - Benjamin


Mmm, waiting for a bento lunch. Gotta love being a delivery driver! I honestly don't know what they would call it - I'm so used to putting in tags and passkeys the instant I fire up the client on a new machine ^-^;;;;


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*
> 
> Hey Wulfe,
> 
> I see... thanks for the added color, everyone within has been extremely helpful. And when you install the client, what setting is by default... or in other words, when I haven't setup any flags what does one say they're running?
> 
> - Benjamin


I can't find what the official term is, but usually you just say you are not running advanced or beta.

In the [email protected] guide, beta isn't mentioned
https://folding.stanford.edu/home/guide/configuration-guide/


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Thanks guys, appreciate the replies.

So let me get this right... if one were to enable advanced mode, would one be MORE inclined to receive higher value (PPD) projects? I'm just confused as to the advantages... I'm understanding some of the disadvantages though.

- Benjamin


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*
> 
> Thanks guys, appreciate the replies.
> 
> So let me get this right... if one were to enable advanced mode, would one be MORE inclined to receive higher value (PPD) projects? I'm just confused as to the advantages... I'm understanding some of the disadvantages though.
> 
> - Benjamin


Not necessarily, it's about whether the project is "open to the public". Beta projects may have bugs and mistakes, and are supposed to be tested in a small group before being released to Advanced. In turn, Advanced projects may cause your hardware to run hotter or draw more power or crash your PC due to instability in your overclock, so you have a choice whether to subscribe to Advanced. Eventually Pande decides to make a project mainstream, after it's been well tested.

Quick simplified recent history on GPU folding:

We used to have core15, optimised for Fermi cards, and core16, optimised for AMD. PPD was not spectacular, especially for AMD cards.

Pande developed a new GPU core17 that better unleashed the parallel processing power of modern GPUs, and they used a technology called OpenCL that meant it ran on both Nvidia and AMD. Because the new core was so much more efficient at folding, core17 gets more work done. It doesn't score more points inherently, but points are a function of time. So if you're getting the WUs done quicker, you'll get more points.

Some people keep an eye on the beta testing threads on foldingforum. Other people in the beta told their friends about the high PPD, and non-beta testers started setting "client-type=beta".

Core 17 was quickly moved to Advanced, and then mainstream, but because it was so popular the workunits often ran out. People kept the suspicion that "client-type=beta" is better because there were often new core17 projects being tested even when mainstream core17 projects were exhausted.


----------



## dman811

Beta units (requires client-type beta flag) are all the units Stanford has just released to be tested by their "über elite beta team" for any issues. Any issues you may have while folding with the beta tag basically become your own problem that doesn't have much of a fix. Advanced units (requires client-type advanced flag) are the units that are passed on from beta once all it looks like all the issues are smoothed out, and then the last stage of the process, when the units are released to the public (no tag) they supposedly have no issues but if they are found to you can get full support from a member of the FoldingForum.


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Hey Everyone,

A big thanks to those who helped me last week with folding questions! You were spot on, I'm pushing 160-185k at the moment







and loving it. Still on the fence whether to join a team, I'm really inclined to but I'm concern I may not be able to fold the required time per day... Still thinking about this! Regardless, I'll soon hit my 2 million marker







woohoo!









- Benjamin


----------



## dman811

780s rack up points pretty fast.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 780s rack up points pretty fast.


Ohhhhh yeah. Doubly so if they're Classifieds ^_^


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Fellow Folders,

Quick question: Does folding at full GPU capacity (100%) provide a reliable method for finding a stable overclock? I noticed I was folding my GPU for 72 hours with my new OC profile, and it's proven stable at 100% load the entire time. Is this a similar method to using a tool such as RealBench2?

Thanks guys,
Benjamin


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*
> 
> Fellow Folders,
> 
> Quick question: Does folding at full GPU capacity (100%) provide a reliable method for finding a stable overclock? I noticed I was folding my GPU for 72 hours with my new OC profile, and it's proven stable at 100% load the entire time. Is this a similar method to using a tool such as RealBench2?
> 
> Thanks guys,
> Benjamin


Not really. I can fold on my GPU at higher clocks than what is stable for gaming, or even benching. It's been folding 24/7 for the last month and a half, no crashes, but I bet if I fired up BF4 it would crash instantly.


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Not really. I can fold on my GPU at higher clocks than what is stable for gaming, or even benching. It's been folding 24/7 for the last month and a half, no crashes, but I bet if I fired up BF4 it would crash instantly.


Ah gotcha, thanks for the feedback anubis. Historically, I've been using RealBench2 for 12 to 24 hour periods to find stable overclocks. And since, I haven't had any issues "in-game"... but with folding become a hobby of mine now







, I was curious to ask







.

- Benjamin


----------



## WiSK

Think it's because folding only uses single precision calculations. Maybe some sections of the GPU aren't used then, so less heat. Just guessing really









I noticed for folding I can downclock memory and clock cores higher, and get better result than trying to overclock both.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*
> 
> Fellow Folders,
> 
> Quick question: Does folding at full GPU capacity (100%) provide a reliable method for finding a stable overclock? I noticed I was folding my GPU for 72 hours with my new OC profile, and it's proven stable at 100% load the entire time. Is this a similar method to using a tool such as RealBench2?
> 
> Thanks guys,
> Benjamin


I'd have to say no. I can fold (at least until ambient OUTSIDE temps hit 25C, which makes living room ones easily closer to 30C) at 1,241MHz, and it ran Red Faction:Armageddon for the 1h20 or so I had played it, but earlier today I totally forgot to turn off [email protected] and fired up Skyrim... That wasn't pretty


----------



## cgull

Closing on 35mil, then the venerable top 100


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> Closing on 35mil, then the venerable top 100


Way to go Cgull!


----------



## anubis1127

Congrats!!


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> Closing on 35mil, then the venerable top 100


Top notch!!! *Cheers*







Way to go... Lol I'm hoping to break 1,000 sooner or later!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*
> 
> Top notch!!! *Cheers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go... Lol I'm hoping to break 1,000 sooner or later!


Top Notch


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Putting in for 9mil!


----------



## anubis1127

Congrats! Now comment on the song above your post.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Congrats! Now comment on the song above your post.


I would, but I'm too busy listening to Angelspit.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I would, but I'm too busy listening to Angelspit.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*


Get cranky all you want, I'm a junglist that's a industrialistic gearhead.









<3 me some industrial. I've now switched over to some Funker Vogt because apparently I'm more in the mood for the album Navigator


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Get cranky all you want, I'm a junglist that's a industrialistic gearhead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3 me some industrial. I've now switched over to some Funker Vogt because apparently I'm more in the mood for the album Navigator


I don't know what that means.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I don't know what that means.


junglist = typically a term used by those who like Drum N Bass music. A LOT. Also formerly used by UK folk who like the musical style "Jungle".
Industrialistic gearhead = combining two of the more common terms (at least out here) for people who enjoy IDM/EBM/industrial music.

I like my music hard and harsh, but still danceable, with "aggrotech" being my favourite style of music. A recent example would be Combichrist's "From My Cold Dead Hands", although it's more along the lines of "traditional" Combichrist.




Or even Suicide Commando's "Hate Me (Leather Strip remix" (which sounds ABSOLUTELY FRIKKEN AMAZING on my ATH-M50X's!!!!) Sorry, no video due to a decent amount of cursing in the song









Wumpscut's "Krieg" (or "War" for the english version) is also another good idea of my the styles I thoroughly enjoy ^_^


----------



## anubis1127

I don't know what that means.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I don't know what that means.


Eh, different strokes for different folks ^_^ I guess I prefer my music more gritty and real, compared to how things were back in the late 70's, most of the 80's, and the early 90's, where it was all lovey dovey and whatnot in mainstream music.

One of my favourite songs (at present) features topics involving recovering from alcohol abuse and whatnot, as an example. One of my all time favourites is all about the realities of war...


----------



## hertz9753

I was waiting for the UFC fight card...


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I was waiting for the UFC fight card...


I don't know what that means.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I was waiting for the UFC fight card...


No idea what that... I'll loosely call it an "organization" is about.


----------



## anubis1127




----------



## WhiteWulfe

I have no gif to reply with. Point to anubis1127


----------



## dman811

So basically aggrotech is techno mixed with metal? I can dig it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> So basically aggrotech is techno mixed with metal? I can dig it.


Technically, it's a mix mash of various genres, but has a lot of roots from earlier industrial music as well as hardstyle. Guitars can be featured with some artists, but not with all. Combichrist (as well as Noisia, who is now known more for their dubstep as opposed to their wickedly "sick" DnB they used to put out seven to eight years ago) did a good portion of the soundrack for the remake of the game "Devil May Cry". My favourite Combichrist album is still probably "Today We Are All Demons", although the album that came out before that ("What the **** Is Wrong With You People") had quite the awesome live show!

Techno is a totally different style of music, and it's way too.... experimental for my tastes. Yes I'm splitting hairs between the media's version of techno (aka electronica, aka EVERY form of electronic music to the media for some reason... Other than EDM, which they're calling "Dubstep". EDM IS NOT DUBSTEP MEDIA PEOPLE!!!! Grrr!!







)... and what is actually classified as techno. Three hundred plus styles of electronic music, yet the media will label Tiesto (known for being trance or hard trance, depending on which album is being talked about) in the same barrel as Angerfist (who are known for being very, uhm.... Let's call it "edgy" and "insanely harsh" gabber). It's like calling death metal, thrash metal, or even Metallica... The same thing as Queen just because both use guitars.

Please note that my mini-rant is NOT aimed at anyone other than the media for portraying this stereotype.


----------



## dman811

EDM


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Oh yeah, I've nothing against EDM, just how the media added on the label "dubstep" because they stole a few easily reproducible elements from dubstep, bumped the bpm up to 140 or so, and then put it out for mass market appeal as "the new thing".


----------



## hertz9753

You guy's made me sad.


----------



## tictoc

15 million and back in the top 300.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> 15 million and back in the top 300.


Add this to your HFM to get your points to show.


----------



## tictoc

That is what I have it set to, since I generally hop on any new beta WU's.









I just needed to update the HFM link in my sig, because I recently moved my DropBox folder to another drive.


----------



## LarsL

Congrats TicTock on the 15 mil and getting back in the top 300


----------



## valvehead

Hit 90M sometime yesterday.



I should reach 100M in about 40 days.

I'm thinking of picking up a 2nd 780ti. When a single one of those can out-fold two 670's and a 580, it's time to consolidate.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> Hit 90M sometime yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> I should reach 100M in about 40 days.
> 
> I'm thinking of picking up a 2nd 780ti. When a single one of those can out-fold two 670's and a 580, it's time to consolidate.


Congrats @valvehead!!

Yeah, it may be time to consolidate a bit. I went the opposite route, and started collecting Pitcairn GPUs, heh.


----------



## cgull

woo hoo , just made ocn top 100.. I'd like to thank my 780ti and twin 670's, with a bit of help from the old 570's and even a 580.. no cpu action .. would love a 4p setup... I'm coming for you mr deebs (j/king)


----------



## dman811

Congrats cgull!


----------



## anubis1127

Nicely done cgull! Congrats.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> woo hoo , just made ocn top 100.. I'd like to thank my 780ti and twin 670's, with a bit of help from the old 570's and even a 580.. no cpu action .. would love a 4p setup... I'm coming for you mr deebs (j/king)


Congrats!


----------



## anubis1127

Congrats @notyettoday!!


----------



## lawrencendlw

I FINALLY hit the 25,000,000 today. It seems like a am hitting milestones much faster now a days than I used to before I stopped folding for a while. Perhaps it is because I am folding with all of my equipment non stop instead of folding on it when I wasn't gaming lol. I can't remember the last time that I played any games on either of my folding computers lol. I know that I will be playing on them again soon because there are a lot of games that I want to catch up on but I want to hit my 50,000,000 mark before I slow myself down any lol.


----------



## notyettoday

Thanks @anubis1127!! Took 2 years, 8 months, 19 days for me to reach it the magical 100m. Now it'll take 8 months for me to reach 200m... Ahh technology, how I love you. Fold on


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*
> 
> I FINALLY hit the 25,000,000 today. It seems like a am hitting milestones much faster now a days than I used to before I stopped folding for a while. Perhaps it is because I am folding with all of my equipment non stop instead of folding on it when I wasn't gaming lol. I can't remember the last time that I played any games on either of my folding computers lol. I know that I will be playing on them again soon because there are a lot of games that I want to catch up on but I want to hit my 50,000,000 mark before I slow myself down any lol.


My guess is Core_17 rather than not gaming.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notyettoday*
> 
> Thanks @anubis1127!! Took 2 years, 8 months, 19 days for me to reach it the magical 100m. Now it'll take 8 months for me to reach 200m... Ahh technology, how I love you. Fold on


It'll be a long time before I hit that. Fold on!


----------



## stolid

I reached 30 million this week.


----------



## dman811

Congrats, if I weren't moving sometime within the next month I'd be there by the end of August.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stolid*
> 
> I reached 30 million this week.


Congrats


----------



## hertz9753

This self serve thread is not working as well as it used to.

Congrats to all that posted recent milestones and those that didn't.


----------



## anubis1127

Do you like this format better?

Congrats to Aestylis on reaching 10,000,000 as of the 2014-07-17 06:00 update.
Congrats to Mitche01 on reaching 25,000,000 as of the 2014-07-14 21:00 update.
Congrats to fatty35 on reaching 5,000,000 as of the 2014-07-13 00:00 update.
Congrats to lawrencendlw on reaching 25,000,000 as of the 2014-07-10 21:00 update.
Congrats to notyettoday on reaching 100,000,000 as of the 2014-07-10 18:00 update.

^^ Those are from http://kakaostats.com/ with a little formatting. Not sure what exactly their "Milestones" are, but it doesn't seem to include many millions.

Then we have DC stats, which thinks everything is a Milestone:

Milestones Today
ALUCARDVPR passes 85,000,000
DeviousAddict passes 4,000,000
Hattifnatten passes 8,000
IvantheDugtrio passes 7,000,000
joeh4384 passes 1,300,000
********* passes 75,000,000
Nicol_Bolas passes 10,000
TheN00b passes 2,000
todd_beedy passes 11,000,000
twiz0r passes 2,500,000
Wigger90 passes 95,000,000
xxJectxx passes 25,000

I like that DC stats catches more, it could be formatted easily too.

Example:

Congrats to ALUCARDVPR on 85,000,000.

-----------

Either way, congrats to all!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Like DC better.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Like DC better.


Kk, I'll post them in here.


----------



## Mongol




----------



## maximus7651000

Coming up on 50 mil fast!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Kk, I'll post them in here.


DC has been down for a while.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> DC has been down for a while.


Yeah, he had it up for a while, but that was short lived.

(TWSS?)


----------



## hertz9753

http://www.hardfolding.com/fh_stats/index.php?pz=101&tnum=37726


----------



## dman811

Well I have broken the 10K unit barrier finally!


And 27M as well.


----------



## DizZz

Congrats to everyone recently!


----------



## Panther Al

Woowoo!

Made it to the top 100 here, and hit 41 million plus: All in just over 11 months on (For the most part) one GPU.


----------



## cgull

nice







congrats


----------



## anubis1127

* Shogon has increased to 8 million points.
u3b3rg33k has increased to 60 million points.
bridgypoo has increased to 10 million points.
captkirk has increased to 3 million points.
sayaman22 has increased to 9 million points.
cgull has increased to 45 million points.
twiz0r has increased to 3 million points.
Paulwuzhere has increased to 8 million points.
M4ng03z has increased to 8 million points.
Aestylis has increased to 10 million points.
TriBeCa has increased to 4 million points.
IvantheDugtrio has increased to 7 million points.*


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> * Shogon has increased to 8 million points.
> 
> u3b3rg33k has increased to 60 million points.
> 
> bridgypoo has increased to 10 million points.
> 
> captkirk has increased to 3 million points.
> 
> sayaman22 has increased to 9 million points.
> 
> cgull has increased to 45 million points.
> 
> twiz0r has increased to 3 million points.
> 
> Paulwuzhere has increased to 8 million points.
> 
> M4ng03z has increased to 8 million points.
> 
> Aestylis has increased to 10 million points.
> 
> TriBeCa has increased to 4 million points.
> 
> IvantheDugtrio has increased to 7 million points.*


Nice!


----------



## Chooofoojoo




----------



## anubis1127

*Paulwuzhere has increased to million points.
Akira749 has increased to 2 million points.
Genesis1984 has increased to 7 million points.
Emoga has increased to 3 million points.*


----------



## DizZz

Congrats guys!


----------



## Panther Al

And no 15 to 40 mil? *sniff*


----------



## mica3speedy

Hit 9M during the foldathon







.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> And no 15 to 40 mil? *sniff*


Congrats thought!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mica3speedy*
> 
> Hit 9M during the foldathon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Congrats!

--

Request your new badges here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1457902/how-to-request-your-folding-milestone-badge-s


----------



## anubis1127

*Maximus7651000 has increased to 50 million points.
Paulwuzhere has increased to 10 million points.
twiz0r has increased to 8 million points.
ledzepp3 has increased to 20 million points.
MAXX3.3_Esq has increased to 30 million points.*

*Congrats!*


----------



## dman811

So no love for sAnity? (dman811)?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> So no love for sAnity? (dman811)?


Maybe once you get to 30 million.


----------



## dman811

I thought that site thought everything was a milestone.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I thought that site thought everything was a milestone.


I did those manually just looking at active folders on EOC. The other stat site I was using is down right now.

I could have put something for @Chooofoojoo's 240 million too, but decided to wait until he got 250. I'm definitely not putting 28 million though.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

240M unofficial official recognition for an unofficial milestone!









Thanks @anubis1127


----------



## dman811

Lol OK, 30 million will be quite a while though lol, I only make about 2m per month and with moving coming up some time hopefully early next month I might only get to the 500K mark. No big deal except for the fact that my Grandma who if she doesn't get her way will disown me for the rest of my life (which I really wouldn't mind) wants to see me on my birthday.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 240M unofficial official recognition for an unofficial milestone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @anubis1127


Lol. Nice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Lol OK, 30 million will be quite a while though lol, I only make about 2m per month and with moving coming up some time hopefully early next month I might only get to the 500K mark. No big deal except for the fact that my Grandma who if she doesn't get her way will disown me for the rest of my life (which I really wouldn't mind) wants to see me on my birthday.


You'll get there.


----------



## dman811

North Carolina or 30M? Lol


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Both. Or my favorite word as of late : ALLOFIT. (pronounced _all-of-it_ but with all-caps internet emphasis.)


----------



## maximus7651000

50 mil! finally


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Woohoo, 1M in ~9 days of intermittent folding.







today will be an off day. But tonight I'll set it back for what should be about 320K more (assuming I got 4 P1300X units).

At this rate I'll surpass my total points with my old team I folded with 2yrs ago in about 3 weeks or less.


----------



## lanofsong

Honeybadger - congrats on 1 million.


----------



## anubis1127

*Erick_Silver has increased to 35 million points.
HoneyBadger84 has increased to 1 million points.
rederdustwar has increased to 20 million points.
Danbeme32 has increased to 3 million points.
repo_man has increased to 20 million points.
BackwoodsNC has increased to 50 million points.
QuietGamer has increased to 45 million points.
sayaman22 has increased to 10 million points.
giganews35 has increased to 40 million points.
DeviousAddict has increased to 7 million points.
mcastaneda68 has increased to 5 million points.
XtachiX has increased to 7 million points.
Duality92 has increased to 1 million points.*

*Congrats all!!*


----------



## hertz9753

That is quite a list. Congrats to all of you!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Rapidly approaching 25mil


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Rapidly approaching 25mil


Mowing those WU's is paying off.


----------



## JayKthnx

I wonder what I'm at these days...

Congratulations to all the millionaires!!


----------



## dman811

Almost 70M.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Mow mow mow those units

Make your systems scream!


----------



## valvehead

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> *Erick_Silver has increased to 35 million points.
> HoneyBadger84 has increased to 1 million points.
> rederdustwar has increased to 20 million points.
> Danbeme32 has increased to 3 million points.
> repo_man has increased to 20 million points.
> BackwoodsNC has increased to 50 million points.
> QuietGamer has increased to 45 million points.
> sayaman22 has increased to 10 million points.
> giganews35 has increased to 40 million points.
> DeviousAddict has increased to 7 million points.
> mcastaneda68 has increased to 5 million points.
> XtachiX has increased to 7 million points.
> Duality92 has increased to 1 million points.*
> 
> *Congrats all!!*


Great work, everyone!


----------



## dman811

Nice job valvehead, possibly one of the biggest milestones you could accomplish for folding... Except passing @Deeeebs.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Congrats on 100M. Crazy good. One of these days, many moons from now, I will hit that number... maybe







Depends on how long I actually hang on to these cards.


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats valvehead!


----------



## LarsL

Well done valvehead on the 100mil


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Congratulations Valve!


----------



## HoneyBadger84

I liked the image I made so much I might as well use it here too


----------



## dman811

You should make that your profile banner.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You should make that your profile banner.


You mean this site has profile banners? Where? 

Edit: found it, I'll have to resize first


----------



## repo_man




----------



## lawrencendlw

Congratulations man. I'll be posting my 30 million here shortly.


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats repo.


----------



## cgull

I'm coming for you mr deebs ..







j/king


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*
> 
> Congratulations man. I'll be posting my 30 million here shortly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Congrats repo.


Thank you both, gentlemen! Nate: one day I'll catch you man!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> I'm coming for you mr deebs ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/king


Oh wowzer! A hearty congrats, cgull. There's a number I aspire to reach one day!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> Thank you both, gentlemen! Nate: one day I'll catch you man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wowzer! A hearty congrats, cgull. There's a number I aspire to reach one day!


Sorry Matt, I doubt that lol. September isn't far off. Or perhaps I'll wait until Christmas and get myself some 880 TI'S as gifts lol.


----------



## dman811

I'd wait for the 900 series personally. 800 series will be GM104. I don't think we want another round of GPUs that need to use obsolete drivers for folding unless NVIDIA can figure that issue out. But since you have GTX 480s, I'd say upgrade to 780 Tis.


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats cgull.


----------



## cgull

Thanks guys

and to one and all: back slaps all round


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Will be passing 4M later today












Hotter today but no storms in the forecast so they've been foldin' since last night







Went to sleep at 2.8M, happy to see 3.5M in the morning lol


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

If I can keep people off the 2 computers I do have folding I will reach 20mil before Dec. Moving up slow but sure. Started folding for OCN back in 03/02/08 with single core P-4 chips. Not bad for 2 old rigs and no budget. My disability keeps my down and out at times but ..that's why I fold. Find some cures team .... find the answer to some problems. Folding has helped to find new meds and faster recognition to start finding help.









Heedehcheenuh
Sun-Bird
Chuck D
Fold on.....

P.S. Sorry for any typos hands and brain not working together well now days....


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Same reason I fold ^^^ Mom is disabled now & can't work, & my grandma's had recurring bouts with breast cancer as well as lung cancer (and she won't stop smoking, so freakin' stupid), so at least I can do something with all these computer smarts to help out









At 3.7M as of last hr & I think I turned a few more units in since then. Picked up 2 P13001s that won't be done & check in til just before the 11PM mark, hopefully they'll get on today's stats so I can have a nice & impressive new single day high ^_^

Irritated at the moment though, just took the truck in cuz the front in was making noise & the front-end part of the 4 wheel drive is fubared, so they changed it so it's a 2 wheel drive (and driveable) until we can get it fixed... so looks like my ordering of parts to get a dedicated folder up hoping that nothing would go wrong to make me regret spending a few hundred has already happened... but at least it can WAIT to be fixed instead of having to be fixed before the truck is driveable again.

Times like these I'm glad I have a car, truck is a vehicle used by my whole family, I only use it when the road is too bad for my car to make it out without risking getting stuck. lol


----------



## dman811

No good on the truck, my dad's truck has bad axles in the front and he ruined the brakes on my daily driver recently while he had to drive that because of his truck issues, thankfully we got my car back last night from the shop. My dad's put nearly $20K into the truck that he bought for $18K. When I say that I mean it's *all* repairs. Now he wants to sell it and thinks he will get $4500 for the truck, tool boxes and ladder rack. I say $2000 on the truck and $800 on tool boxes and ladder rack.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> No good on the truck, my dad's truck has bad axles in the front and he ruined the brakes on my daily driver recently while he had to drive that because of his truck issues, thankfully we got my car back last night from the shop. My dad's put nearly $20K into the truck that he bought for $18K. When I say that I mean it's *all* repairs. Now he wants to sell it and thinks he will get $4500 for the truck, tool boxes and ladder rack. I say $2000 on the truck and $800 on tool boxes and ladder rack.


Yeah, we had to replace the bearings & such in the rear end earlier this year, that cost about $1200. But it's a truck I got them to dull down the price to 8K on, and internally it's in great shape, engine has no issues, just the 4 wheel drive keeps cropping up issues, but then again it's an '05 & has 148k miles on it, so it's been put through a lot, and 95% of it was by the previous owner, which I'm fairly certain was an Albuquerque-to-Santa Fe driver or something. Only way I could see the truck being in such great shape in every aspect despite the mileage.

I'm just very glad my car doesn't have any issues at all, only thing I've had to do on it was fix occasional nails in tires, replace the tires cuz they were the ones that came with the car and they had over 30K miles on them so the tread was getting low (shop guy was amazed they lasted that long & stated "Most people with your car go through tires every 20k"), and I had to replace some minor suspension parts last winter, couple hundred bucks but no big. No engine issues or anything... but then again, it's an '08 I got in late 09/early 2010, got it with 12K miles and it now has a whoppin' 45K.







Daily driver but I don't drive very far very often.


----------



## dman811

Ya if you want a person to wreck a car just give it to my dad, it'll have problems within a week. His truck is an '02 Silverado and we've had literally everything but the engine replaced. Interior is completely shot, smells like an ash tray and he uses a pillow for a seat where there used to be padding.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Ya if you want a person to wreck a car just give it to my dad, it'll have problems within a week. His truck is an '02 Silverado and we've had literally everything but the engine replaced. Interior is completely shot, smells like an ash tray and he uses a pillow for a seat where there used to be padding.


LOL sounds almost exactly like the '94 GMC we traded in to get the '05 Dodge Dakota that's now having issues. I don't know what the previous owner did to that GMC, but it was bad... we got it at an auction for $500 though so *shrug* the dealership was nice & gave us $1k as trade in value







It had wiring issues that drained the battery regularly, so you had to unplug it and plug it back in when you wanted to go somewhere, the 4WD was constantly breaking, interior was completely FUBARed (one of the doors had no grip, no nothing, only thing still there on the inside was the open handle).


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Will be passing 4M later today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotter today but no storms in the forecast so they've been foldin' since last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to sleep at 2.8M, happy to see 3.5M in the morning lol


I have a strong suspicion you're going to surpass me soon


----------



## lawrencendlw

Well if you still folded 24/7 it wouldn't be all that soon lol... Nuff said lol.

Oh wait... This isn't the trash talking thread? My bad.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I have a strong suspicion you're going to surpass me soon


3.9M now with some P13001s that will be finishing in the next few hours while I'm at work. Should be at at least 4.2M by the time I get home.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*
> 
> Well if you still folded 24/7 it wouldn't be all that soon lol... Nuff said lol.
> 
> Oh wait... This isn't the trash talking thread? My bad.


That got moved to the 22 folders needed thread...


----------



## lawrencendlw

Lol


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Edit: update at the top of the hour was to 4.11M


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*
> 
> Well if you still folded 24/7 it wouldn't be all that soon lol... Nuff said lol.
> 
> Oh wait... This isn't the trash talking thread? My bad.


Eh, if I kept folding in most of this weather it would be a constant 35-40C in the apartment. I'd rather not get heatstroke in my place







Can't wait for summer to end!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> 3.9M now with some P13001s that will be finishing in the next few hours while I'm at work. Should be at at least 4.2M by the time I get home.


Jeez those four cards crunch points fast!


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Eh, if I kept folding in most of this weather it would be a constant 35-40C in the apartment. I'd rather not get heatstroke in my place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for summer to end!!
> Jeez those four cards crunch points fast!


Indeed, got 3 more units that will finish in the next 90mins, should be worth about 150K cuz one is a bit and two others are small (86/33/33 roughly).

And there's a medium that'll finish about an hour after I get home on the primary video card worth about 60-70K. Then that card will get to take a "nap" while I play games on it









Might pass 5M by around noon tomorrow unless storms ruin my fun.

Summer sucks here even with my window AC unit... I can offset the heat but I can't offset the power outages the darn storms here cause. Lol not yet anyways, backup batteries are low on the priority list with the truck needing fixing.


----------



## LarsL




----------



## Chooofoojoo

A very big congratulations! @LarsL


----------



## DizZz

Congrats!


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats Lars!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Went to go nab a picture of my 250M certificate from Stanford: (I *DO* have 250M now....







)



Lol. Guess I'll have to wait for EOC to update.

Anyways


----------



## anubis1127

Congrats @Chooofoojoo!! Nice one.

*HoneyBadger84 has increased to 6 million points.
DeviousAddict has increased to 10 million points.
Symbiant has increased to 4 million points.
PR-Imagery has increased to 25 million points.
Brab has increased to 90 million points.
bigred has increased to 45 million points.
Merestone has increased to 8 million points.
joeh4384 has increased to 2 million points.
IvantheDugtrio has increased to 8 million points.
PantherAl has increased to 45 million points.
Darthbaggins has increased to 8 million points.
twiz0r has increased to 6 million points.
raceme96m3 has increased to 3 million points.
stickg1 has increased to 35 million points.
EddyBear has increased to 35 million points.
hbruestle2 has increased to 8 million points.
xDorito has increased to 5 million points.
rollingdice has increased to 6 million points.
franz has increased to 30 million points.
joelmicks has increased to 15 million points.
max302 has increased to 3 million points.
********* has increased to 80 million points.
j4k3nqc has increased to 2 million points.*

I'm sure I missed some, so Congrats to all the recent millionaire milestones as well.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

I'd be to 10M by now if I wasn't having so many issues.







I resold 3 of my 290Xs because they irritated me so bad yesterday (2 are sold, 1 is in auction & will sell in about an hour when it ends). Gonna stick the 280Xs back in the system shortly & fold with 2 constantly, and the other one when I'm not gaming on it.

Congrats to everyone on their milestones, especially the big ones, Choo, Lars & PR


----------



## LarsL

Congrats Choo on the 250mil








Gives me something to shoot for


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats to all of you with new milestones.


----------



## DizZz

Congrats Nick!


----------



## hertz9753

I can spell Nick, I won't have to copy and paste that name.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I can spell Nick, I won't have to copy and paste that name.


----------



## JayKthnx

hello 75m. on to 100m.

congrats to all the new milestones!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Congrats @JayKthnx!


----------



## JayKthnx

haha just noticed I broke into rank #50 as well. thanks choo!


----------



## LarsL

Congrats @JayKthnx


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Top 50!







warning though : It takes forever to take spots once you get up in the ranks. Pretty sure it takes over a month each time I move a position now.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I'm just over 500k points away from 30 million when I have to shut down to move. Story of my life. Wish me luck guys. I'll see you when I see you.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> hello 75m. on to 100m.
> 
> congrats to all the new milestones!


Congrats to you.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Top 50!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> warning though : It takes forever to take spots once you get up in the ranks. Pretty sure it takes over a month each time I move a position now.


Kick some kitty litter outside of the box next time you move up Nick.








I only made the top 200 one time in the Stanford Stats.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*
> 
> I'm just over 500k points away from 30 million when I have to shut down to move. Story of my life. Wish me luck guys. I'll see you when I see you.


Good luck! A short drive can take a long time.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Kick some kitty litter outside of the box next time you move up Nick.


It'll be ~3 weeks according to EOC. So enjoy the clean floors for now.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Will be passing 7M before I wake up (6.896M now, got 1 unit for 30k about to finish, and about to start the 280X folding whilst I sleep so that'll be (hopefully) 4 units before I get home from work tomorrow on that, if it gets P9201s like they've been getting (they as in the 290, 290X)


----------



## JayKthnx

Congratulations HB!


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Just noticed I got my 6M badge







yay
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Congratulations HB!


Thanks


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Just noticed I got my 6M badge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yay
> Thanks










Awesome!


----------



## cgull

got my 50mil badge









anybody else getting these horrible 76** projects,. making my 780ti hum and shocking ppd?


----------



## JayKthnx

I think I've been running through 13xxx wu's mostly with my 780's getting around 155k-165k each. only running advanced flags on them at the moment iirc. cpu is running a 7520 wu at the moment though giving me a 332.9 ppd. gross.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> got my 50mil badge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anybody else getting these horrible 76** projects,. making my 780ti hum and shocking ppd?


I have been getting 920x's and 1300x without a flag. Right now I'm folding a P10468(0, 314, 20).

About 187k ppd for the P10468 wu on a GTX [email protected]


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> got my 50mil badge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anybody else getting these horrible 76** projects,. making my 780ti hum and shocking ppd?


Nice, and eww on the core 15s, they do run hot and no bonus points.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

P13000 and p13001's here and I'm running on advanced. Mmmm, 198-199.5k or so PPD when I'm using the computer ^-^


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> P13000 and p13001's here and I'm running on advanced. Mmmm, 198-199.5k or so PPD when I'm using the computer ^-^


Nice, what clock speed on the classy? I'm seeing around 202k PPD at 1241mhz on those WUs.

Also I think I am going to start every post today with Nice it seems.


----------



## cgull

better than 'dude' or 'like'


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Nice, what clock speed on the classy? I'm seeing around 202k PPD at 1241mhz on those WUs.
> 
> Also I think I am going to start every post today with Nice it seems.


Currently 1,201MHz if I remember correctly.


----------



## JayKthnx

I just noticed I'm 913 in the world.


----------



## anubis1127

Congrats Sir!


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Just past 8M. All 3 of the cards I'm folding on now are getting P13000/P13001. They run a bit warmer, but they are also worth a good, consistent amount of PPD.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Just past 8M. All 3 of the cards I'm folding on now are getting P13000/P13001. They run a bit warmer, but they are also worth a good, consistent amount of PPD.


And thanks to having run them for a few days now, I'm keeping you at least a few weeks away on the radar!









But yes, they're delightfully stable on ppd!


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> And thanks to having run them for a few days now, I'm keeping you at least a few weeks away on the radar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yes, they're delightfully stable on ppd!


My PPD production will be poop for about 2-3 months TBH. I sold ALL of my 290Xs, had had enough of their crap as far as issues they were giving me when swapping cards out in terms of slot selection in [email protected], so right now I'm folding on 1 280X Vapor-X & 1 290 just about all the time, then 1 280X Vapor-X in addition to that when I'm asleep. I gave the other one as a loaner to my dad since he somehow managed to FUBAR is 7790 when transfering it from the old system to the P67 revival. I'll get that back once I can get him a worthy replacement, and when I have a system to run it in. The 290 will sell eventually to a guy locally that wants to buy it, but he's okay with me folding on it til he has the money, so







After that, ti'll be 2-3 280Xs @ 1111+MHz core (I still need to thoroughly OC test them & see if I can cap them out at 1190MHz stable. With how cool they run at 1111-1116MHz (stock voltage), I imagine that should be a cakewalk, they don't get over 52-56C folding, even in 72+F ambients.

But in a few months after I get my debt paid off (which I'm now about 1/2 of the way done with already just from reselling those cards), I'll be getting a 295x2 shortly thereafter... and IF that thing can fold as well as 2 290Xs in terms of PPD,







Awesomeness will be had. Then I can game on a 280X, run the 295x2 for [email protected] with another 280X in the bottom slot. That 295x2 will more than double my current PPD as it should be able to get about 440-500K PPD by itself if it can fold without throttling, which I think with how uber my cooling for it will be, it will.

Main reason I'll be getting the 295x2 is for [email protected] with quietness, and when I do play higher end games, I'll have it to use for them







I may eventually get 2, with one being a dedicated folder, IF it can fold well, keep up with 2 290Xs, and not throttle in the process. I doubt my LEPA G would have any issues powering them for [email protected] purposes, max draw I saw on [email protected] with 4 290Xs was about 1000W at the wall, so I can't imagine the 295x2s would draw more than that... and if the drivers cooperate, I could actually fit a 3rd card in the system still. Heh, hadn't thought of that







2 295x2s [email protected] with a card still to game on. Sexay. lol Power rails might be a minor issue on that setup though...

I still hate this PSU with a bloody passion. Wish I'd never bought it, the plugs are SO stiff & hard to unplug or even plug in in the first place, far worse than any other PSU I've ever used.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Mine will be as is with fluctuations for... easily six months simply due to not buyig any more hardware!







Then again, I will upgrade the gpu at some point (especially with word gsync surround is closer to release and multi-dp port gous from them, yay!)....


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Mine will be as is with fluctuations for... easily six months simply due to not buyig any more hardware!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, I will upgrade the gpu at some point (especially with word gsync surround is closer to release and multi-dp port gous from them, yay!)....


Which GPU do you have now?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Which GPU do you have now?


... ...One thay bends the realities of time and space on a relative scale. Also, dimensions are apparently involved too.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> ... ...One thay bends the realities of time and space on a relative scale. Also, dimensions are apparently involved too.


Just say it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Just say it.


On my own turf, on my own terms, in my own time!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> On my own turf, on my own terms, in my own time!


You know that I'm just having fun. We need more of that while folding.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You know that I'm just having fun. We need more of that while folding.


It's Friday, for some reason I don't feel like saying it


----------



## hertz9753

I didn't mean to do that.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> It's Friday, for some reason I don't feel like saying it


----------



## JayKthnx

That picture is fantastic.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> That picture is fantastic.


I have to agree, it is pretty neat.


----------



## Wheezo

Hit 20 Million finally


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Hit 20 Million finally


Congrats


----------



## Wheezo

Thanks!


----------



## JayKthnx

Congratulations!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Hit 20 Million finally


Congrats Wheezo.


----------



## Wheezo

Thanks guys =)


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> It's Friday, for some reason I don't feel like saying it


It's Saturday now. Is it the bottom one?


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> It's Saturday now. Is it the bottom one?


I'll take them both and put them to good use


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> It's Saturday now. Is it the bottom one?


No, the one on the bottom is yours, since my phone doesn't put a timestamp on overthing







Mine looks something more like....


Eh, that pic will have to do since I don't feel like trying to find a newer one


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> No, the one on the bottom is yours, since my phone doesn't put a timestamp on overthing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine looks something more like....
> 
> 
> Eh, that pic will have to do since I don't feel like trying to find a newer one


I'm old and don't know how to turn the timestamp off.







On the plus side you always know it's me when I post picture.


----------



## JayKthnx

Hey, I have two of the upper one.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> I'll take them both and put them to good use


No! My tiny farm will be running soon. Just waiting for fall.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Hey, I have two of the upper one.


The SC's are good cards.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I'm old and don't know how to turn the timestamp off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the plus side you always know it's me when I post picture.


In some circles I'm a greymuzzle, silver fox, etc... lol!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Hey, I have two of the upper one.


I have two classifieds if you count the one @RuneLyall has in his rig!







...Never did any benchmarks with both cards at once though (nope, just let him have his when I got home that day)


----------



## HoneyBadger84

9M & rolling.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> 9M & rolling.


Nice job Badger.









I got sombody to post "two classifieds" above your post.









I posted the the grumpy cat picture to cheer you up. If you didn't see it I could repost it.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Nice job Badger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got sombody to post "two classifieds" above your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted the the grumpy cat picture to cheer you up. If you didn't see it I could repost it.


Still not feeling too great but I'll get over it eventually. Hopefully anyways.

Meds I'm taking help quite a bit but also make me drowsy as heck, so I haven't been on the forums much. Typing on a tablet at work while drowsy is hard. Lol


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> 9M & rolling.


If it's any consolation, yesterday's gaming put from you 1.3 months down to 3.5 weeks on my radar


----------



## HoneyBadger84

That's the nice part about having 3 cards in the system, although I'd like to get back to 4, I can game on the top card when I get home from work for a few hours, put it back to folding when I go to sleep, and it finishes the unit a bit before I get home (I just set it to "Finish" so it doesn't pick up a new unit), the other two just work all day.

Apparently one of my CCs was happy I paid it off, they gave me a credit limit increase. Guess that one's the one I'll put the R9 295x2 on since it has rewards points







Not buying it til I get one more thing paid off though. Selling off that last Core Edition 290X put a dent in that one, if I can stop spending money on the Steam Marketplace (CS:GO skin & sticker trading, haven't made money, yet, but I will







), I should have it paid off before my birthday, so the 295x2 can be a pseudo birthday present for myself lol


----------



## cgull

currently 12th in team for 24hr avg - yes it's pedantic, but I like it-- gunning for top 10 .. once I get the new 770 that should boost me over the line.. 780 ti, 770 and 2x 670 should also get me to top 50 overall sooner rather than later-- around 80mil by the time I get there.

bring on the chimp


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> currently 12th in team for 24hr avg - yes it's pedantic, but I like it-- gunning for top 10 .. once I get the new 770 that should boost me over the line.. 780 ti, 770 and 2x 670 should also get me to top 50 overall sooner rather than later-- around 80mil by the time I get there.
> 
> bring on the chimp


Maybe we can have a Chimp Challenge in 2014.









Their was no 2014 Chimp for so many reasons.

I posted 2013.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

I have 3 slots in these old motherboards ready for some new cards to fold with. Only have the GTX555 Dell OEM card and the GT450 hitting it with those old C2Q's. When my disability paper work goes in effect( they are dragging their feet) I can upgrade a little from there. I want to find me a couple of i7 1-3generation boards to work with. Then figure the best GPU (Nvidia) combo set up. I haven't worked since June and just staying above water and still trying to fold.
Keep up the good work team and remember.....
Fold on.....

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh*
> 
> I have 3 slots in these old motherboards ready for some new cards to fold with. Only have the GTX555 Dell OEM card and the GT450 hitting it with those old C2Q's. When my disability paper work goes in effect( they are dragging their feet) I can upgrade a little from there. I want to find me a couple of i7 1-3generation boards to work with. Then figure the best GPU (Nvidia) combo set up. I haven't worked since June and just staying above water and still trying to fold.
> Keep up the good work team and remember.....
> Fold on.....
> 
> Heedehcheenuh
> Chuck D
> Fold on.....


1155 socket? I have an ASUS P8P67 vanilla.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

They see me rollin'... they hatin'...



10M & top 400 on the team







my PPD average is now pretty much how much I'll be putting out per day with the 1 card only folding when I'm not using the computer & the other 2 going 24/7... Bout 2 months & I'll get the 280X back from my dad's computer, giving him a lesser card cuz that's all he needs, and I'll have a 295x2 I hope. That'll put me up near 1M PPD if I can get both systems working, still haven't even started on "Fixing" the Q9650 system up, been too busy shooting people in the face in CS:GO.


----------



## superericla

Looks like I've just recently passed 26M points.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Just moved into lucky #7 spot
lemme get that 263M badge.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Just moved into lucky #7 spot
> lemme get that 263M badge.







It's not a badge but you did it!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

I won't earn a new badge for a loooooong time.


----------



## cgull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't earn a new badge for a loooooong time.


well done, badges and overtakes are rare up there


----------



## Panther Al

Heh, tell me about. Come Christmas, I should be low 60's, high 50's, but I won't hit the 50 mark at this rate till 2016.


----------



## JayKthnx

Keep up the great work you guys!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm happy to be in mid-300's, even if bills and other projects are making me take a bit of a break from folding.


----------



## DizZz

Congrats guys


----------



## dman811

I'm going backwards while time moves forward.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

One spot closer to top 5.


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> One spot closer to top 5.


Both amazing and inspiring! One step closer to 3M


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> One spot closer to top 5.


Go go go!


----------



## Mitche01

Yey - 30Mil down and 12,000 WUs processed!


----------



## JayKthnx

day or so away from 90m. woot.


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> day or so away from 90m. woot.


Woohoo, amazing job everyone! Geez, I need to either push my workstation a bit more or build a folding-dedicated tower lol...


----------



## msgclb

I must be getting old as I missed this yesterday!


----------



## LarsL

Congrats msgclb








Don't look behind you I'm gaining on you in 11.9 months I might pass you


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> I must be getting old as I missed this yesterday!


Congrats!


----------



## BWG

Yes ^


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Ooooooh, I might hit 13mil by the end of the Foldathon.... ^_^


----------



## BWG

1 billion or bust.


----------



## LarsL




----------



## dman811

Awesome!


----------



## superericla




----------



## JayKthnx

Keep up the great work everyone!


----------



## DizZz

Congrats!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*


Submit for 30Kmil, I'll review it.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Submit for 30K, I'll review it.


I did not get a 30K badge








Congrats on 30mil superericla


----------



## dman811

I'm tired.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'm tired.


You are on OCN almost 24/7.









Congrats @superericla


----------



## dman811

Not today I wasn't, I was out job hunting for quite a few hours today. Plus I got the part time job I applied for at GameStop and should start mid-October so that will be 8 hours less that I'm on some days.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Not today I wasn't, I was out job hunting for quite a few hours today. Plus I got the part time job I applied for at GameStop and should start mid-October so that will be 8 hours less that I'm on some days.


Congratz to you Dman







Are you back for TC in October?


----------



## dman811

I will be yes, and thank you for the congrats, I knew it would be tough to get a job down here as I technically have no work experience other than out of my house, but this should open a few doors in other retail settings.


----------



## lanofsong

You should state on your resume that you are a folding editor for a very large computer forum - ain't to shabby if you ask me.


----------



## dman811

Meh, didn't work too well when I told a computer tech at a place today, he asked me why I wasn't mining and I said "Because Cancer." He was dumbfounded.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Wow. Mining might get a chance at some money, but I'll take helping out with cancer research and the like since everyone can benefit.


----------



## dman811

I also left my resume with "Fold for 37726 and ask for @dman811 on OC.net" on the top of my resume.


----------



## kidrem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Meh, didn't work too well when I told a computer tech at a place today, he asked me why I wasn't mining and I said "Because Cancer." He was dumbfounded.


Also, wow. It's obvious he has never had his face pressed up against the glass of his own mortality (a quote about cancer).


----------



## dman811

A very accurate quote.


----------



## notyettoday

Looks like I passed 20k WU today!


----------



## dman811

I haven't reached that one yet... Congrats!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notyettoday*
> 
> Looks like I passed 20k WU today!


17.5 million points this month. You should have said something about that.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notyettoday*
> 
> Looks like I passed 20k WU today!


Awesome Job


----------



## notyettoday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> 17.5 million points this month. You should have said something about that.


Lol I suppose I could've. If my rigs would stay a little more stable I could've done better. I was hoping for 18mil but my 7950 has been pulling Core 16 11293 WUs? No clue. Thanks for the cudos though!

There are people with tons more points than me with way less work units. Big adv maybe?


----------



## dman811

Core 16s are the worst thing that could happen to an AMD folder. Maybe even worse than not having any available units.


----------



## notyettoday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Core 16s are the worst thing that could happen to an AMD folder. Maybe even worse than not having any available units.


This. I'm getting estimate ppd of 4.5k


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notyettoday*
> 
> Lol I suppose I could've. If my rigs would stay a little more stable I could've done better. I was hoping for 18mil but my 7950 has been pulling Core 16 11293 WUs? No clue. Thanks for the cudos though!
> 
> *There are people with tons more points than me with way less work units. Big adv maybe?*


Yup. I only have like 1,800 units. But each one takes ~12 hours, and is worth 300-450k.









Congrats on the milestone and cracking into top 25!


----------



## BWG

Im getting close to a milestone.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Im getting close to a milestone.


1280Mhz Please say it is so this time - Please. No more of those one and done pictures.


----------



## BWG

I went down to 1267 because my house was too hot. The VRM wasn't getting proper cooling. During the hottest part of the day [email protected] was detecting a bad state and resuming the wu in my log. It's colder now, so I went back to 1280. That HFM screenshot you saw was after a clean install of Windows. I ruined my os on Saturday while overclocking my RAM and CPU.


----------



## BenjaminBenj

*Cheers*, I know not a HUGE accomplishment lol, but just dropped below the 1,000 marker for Folding rank! Yeeha, top 100 here I come.









Heavily considering joining a team...


----------



## BWG

That's great! It takes a good effort to get below 1,000.

Join the Team Competition.


----------



## JayKthnx

you definitely should. you have a couple pieces of hardware that some of our teams would love to have in their ranks!


----------



## altsanity

I FINALLY CRACKED THE TOP 100!!!!


----------



## JayKthnx




----------



## BenjaminBenj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *altsanity*
> 
> I FINALLY CRACKED THE TOP 100!!!!


Awesome job Alt.!!!


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *altsanity*
> 
> I FINALLY CRACKED THE TOP 100!!!!


Grats!

Now if I can only wheedle my way back into the top five....


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *altsanity*
> 
> I FINALLY CRACKED THE TOP 100!!!!


Congrats!


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Congrats to all the new Millionaires. I need my 20 mil badge







. I do not know how to post the link but I am getting there.

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## Irisservice

I made the top 100 wohooo


----------



## Simmons572

Oh hey I'm top 100


----------



## Achpoques

Going for top 250. Coming up on 14 million right now.


----------



## Thumper

After way to many years languishing with old hardware I will claw my way back to the top 100.

Hopefully getting my long term project online this weekend. Hope nothing is DOA, since I bought the main parts almost 2 years ago







Time and money to complete the water cooling and system just never came together and got back burnered.

4770K and a GTX 960 should double my current output.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thumper*
> 
> After way to many years languishing with old hardware I will claw my way back to the top 100.
> 
> Hopefully getting my long term project online this weekend. Hope nothing is DOA, since I bought the main parts almost 2 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time and money to complete the water cooling and system just never came together and got back burnered.
> 
> 4770K and a GTX 960 should double my current output.


Nice







Probably looking at a total of ~200K PPD (dending on clocks and time folding).


----------



## Thumper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably looking at a total of ~200K PPD (dending on clocks and time folding).


Step one is to finally turn the thing on. LOL Clocking up will come later as it will require extensive testing which will delay folding.

As for time, everything I build runs 24/7. Like a sweatshop for computers. LOL


----------



## lanofsong




----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thumper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably looking at a total of ~200K PPD (dending on clocks and time folding).
> 
> 
> 
> Step one is to finally turn the thing on. LOL Clocking up will come later as it will require extensive testing which will delay folding.
> 
> As for time, everything I build runs 24/7. Like a sweatshop for computers. LOL
Click to expand...

Sounds like me, except I'm the one sweating.


----------



## XtachiX

ah, that feeling when you're in the top 100..... 100th


----------



## Chooofoojoo

dammit @hertz9753. Enjoy top 10 next week.


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

I've started slipping as computation time has started to chew up all my CPU cycles. That and one of my quad-socket boards died on me a few weeks ago while I was in Japan and I haven't had time to either a) identify what is wrong, beyond 'it's not the PSU' or b) buy a replacement and start the swapping process...









Rockhopper is going to tear right past me in short order because right now I'm more worried about getting more serious stuff dealt with.







Go Rockhopper!


----------



## dman811

Sorry to hear that PS, and I wouldn't recommend replacing the Quad socket board, BigAdv ended on January 31st, so all the previous BigAdv eligible folding hardware now only gets standard SMP units.


----------



## msgclb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm Shifter*
> 
> I've started slipping as computation time has started to chew up all my CPU cycles. That and one of my quad-socket boards died on me a few weeks ago while I was in Japan and I haven't had time to either a) identify what is wrong, beyond 'it's not the PSU' or b) buy a replacement and start the swapping process...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockhopper is going to tear right past me in short order because right now I'm more worried about getting more serious stuff dealt with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Rockhopper!


Currently I would pass you in 2+ weeks unless you purchase one or more of the latest nVidia cards.

See you at 500 million.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I've almost hit 38 million, should hopefully hit such around one am local, woohoo.

EDIT: Errr, tomorrow at midnight, tummy full of lasagna and can barely move, so clearly can't math.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

25 Million and climbing. Not bad for some old rigs folding. I am ready to upgrade but funding still up in the air.

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## Irisservice

Top 50 !!!!! Yeah Baby


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *altsanity*
> 
> I FINALLY CRACKED THE TOP 100!!!!


Where is your folding postbit? Did you fill in your folding name in your profile?

Also, how have you been?







Want to join Division III in TC LOL


----------



## hertz9753

I want to be in 17th place.


----------



## BWG

Did you know that I have a Bunny?


----------



## hertz9753

Lies!


----------



## dman811

I have 3 dogs.


----------



## hertz9753

... And a power tool guy.


----------



## dman811

Most definitely.


----------



## msgclb

I awoke to a surprise this morning.











My last milestone!


----------



## BWG

Since its your last milestone, does that mean you're turning your 770 off?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Since its your last milestone, does that mean you're turning your 770?




I know that 770 and for some reason I still have 23 products registered at EVGA.


----------



## msgclb

@hertz9753 I just noticed that GTX 770 is your lucky #13.









@BWG No, but since I need to cut back on my power bill it could be a long time to the next milestone.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> @hertz9753
> I just noticed that GTX 770 is your lucky #13.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @BWG
> No, but since I need to cut back on my power bill it could be a long time to the next milestone.


Well that's understandable, any chance you would want to donate some of your HW for the Folding cause? Power is cheap here.


----------



## hertz9753

Your folding is broken.


----------



## BWG

Your r key is broken


----------



## hertz9753

For some reason it only works when I press it.









My caps key seems to be broken now.


----------



## PimpSkyline

You're broken.


----------



## hertz9753

That is true.


----------



## msgclb

Congratulations NBrock i.e. PaperClip on your 100 million milestone.


----------



## lanofsong

Congrats @NBrock


----------



## NBrock

Thanks guys!


----------



## Jeppzer

The last 10 million feels like they are taking foreverrrr.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

2 million more and I will reach the 30,000,000 mark. Not bad for old salvaged rigs still grinding.

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## Edibrac

Broke into the top 100 of OCN today with over 64 million points!


----------



## juano

Congrats to all the millionaires, I just broke 60m

I'll be seeing you soon Edibrac


----------



## renotse

How long does it take you guys to get your badge once you fill the form out for it.

It seems like I can spin off 5m points between the time I apply for and receive the badge. Is this badge scheme outdated since the speed of a decent multiple GPU rig is 1m+ PPD a really fast one approching 3m PPD


----------



## dman811

The badge scheme is perfectly up to date. ENTERPRISE is the one who applies them after I review them. I have been busier than normal, so I have not had a chance to review them in a bit.


----------



## corky dorkelson

I remember that it took my 9800GTX+ and a 9800GT about 6-7 months of solid folding to get my first million.

How long does it take now? An afternoon?


----------



## dman811

For some, yes.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renotse*
> 
> How long does it take you guys to get your badge once you fill the form out for it.
> 
> It seems like I can spin off 5m points between the time I apply for and receive the badge. Is this badge scheme outdated since the speed of a decent multiple GPU rig is 1m+ PPD a really fast one approching 3m PPD


Simple fix, just apply for new badge in 10mil intervals (or larger).


----------



## renotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Simple fix, just apply for new badge in 10mil intervals (or larger).


yes that's simple....but not a fix


----------



## hertz9753

It's nap time and I can't find my mat.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renotse*
> 
> yes that's simple....but not a fix


What are you talking about







- I am in between badges. I have my 250 million but will to have to wait forever and a day to get the 500 million.
It is setup to encourage beginner folder on possibly their first system - badges come at a decent clip. You get caught up in folding, buy newer systems (possibly multiple systems) and badges still come to you at a decent clip.

Not many start out folding on a monster like you:sonic:


----------



## renotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> What are you talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I am in between badges. I have my 250 million but will to have to wait forever and a day to get the 500 million.
> It is setup to encourage beginner folder on possibly their first system - badges come at a decent clip. You get caught up in folding, buy newer systems (possibly multiple systems) and badges still come to you at a decent clip.
> 
> Not many start out folding on a monster like you:sonic:


250m to 500m that is a bunch of folding. Good thing you're using Nvidea cards. I calculate that the electricity to run this monster for 250 days is going to be right at a grand. Maybe these AMD GPU aren't such a bargain after all.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renotse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Simple fix, just apply for new badge in 10mil intervals (or larger).
> 
> 
> 
> yes that's simple....but not a fix
Click to expand...

If I notice a person request a 5 Million badge, but they are at 6 Million, I'll adjust it most times. Don't look into it too much, but as @lanofsong said, it's set up for those who are starting out small.


----------



## hertz9753

I found my nap mat from 1973. Molly took it.











You need to have fun to keep folding.


----------



## renotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> If I notice a person request a 5 Million badge, but they are at 6 Million, I'll adjust it most times. Don't look into it too much, but as @lanofsong
> said, it's set up for those who are starting out small.


looks like you make the rules up as you go, no wonder your best folders bailed....... me too....see ya


----------



## dman811

I don't see what your problem with that is. It's a tried and proven method that works.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renotse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> If I notice a person request a 5 Million badge, but they are at 6 Million, I'll adjust it most times. Don't look into it too much, but as @lanofsong
> said, it's set up for those who are starting out small.
> 
> 
> 
> looks like you make the rules up as you go, no wonder your best folders bailed....... me too....see ya
Click to expand...

What is the problem? dman said that if the folder applied for the 5 million badge but they had 6 million he would adjust it for the higher number.

We can only approve badges and wait for them to be applied by staff that is higher up.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renotse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> If I notice a person request a 5 Million badge, but they are at 6 Million, I'll adjust it most times. Don't look into it too much, but as @lanofsong
> said, it's set up for those who are starting out small.
> 
> 
> 
> looks like you make the rules up as you go, no wonder your best folders bailed....... me too....see ya
Click to expand...


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renotse*
> 
> looks like you make the rules up as you go, no wonder your best folders bailed....... me too....see ya


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renotse*
> 
> looks like you make the rules up as you go, no wonder your best folders bailed....... me too....see ya












What did I miss exactly?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

2 days or 110,000 and 30 million on my end. I like these new cards but I want newer ones lol

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## hazara

Well done Kevdog!! Brilliant effort (Im also posting so I can find my stats LOL)


----------



## hazara

^^LOL I missed my 10 mill anniversary, oh well, 20 mill here I come...


----------



## hertz9753

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=198175

I'm seeing an H and not h. Maybe I'm confused because I'm also old.


----------



## hazara

Yeah, that looks like me - thanks.. Points are trending down a little lately... I had a wee issue on the 1090T's board.


----------



## XtachiX

overheating stuff, gotta get them fans on those vrm's and mosfets


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Checked and found 2 of my farm rigs setting idle and did not know it. I have to figure out a way of monitoring my rigs with out writing a fripping code.

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checked and found 2 of my farm rigs setting idle and did not know it. I have to figure out a way of monitoring my rigs with out writing a fripping code.
> 
> Heedehcheenuh
> Chuck D
> Fold on.....


Have you tried HFM?


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

30 mil and cranking



Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## XtachiX

grats you grats

I'd personally write an applications for this and probably store the info somewhere in my dropbox on a 5 - 10 min interval, then I can see what's going on Wherever I May Roam


----------



## LarsL

Congrats Mike


----------



## hertz9753

Thank you.


----------



## bigblock990

Congrats on 500m hertz!!


----------



## hertz9753

I thought 500 million would get more than 4 congrats total. Oh well back to folding.


----------



## dman811




----------



## hertz9753

Say congrats or I will put shaving cream on your beard...


----------



## dman811

You mean Face Fur?


----------



## hertz9753

Okay Tank Abbott.


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz Hertz








#5


----------



## 455buick

Congrats Hertz!







Most Excellent number.

Someday, maybe someday.... I'll get there


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Congrats Hertz. Sorry for the late support. R.A. has had me down with the weather change and just do get to read some post every now and then.

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## hertz9753

Thank you guys! I love all of the good honest folders on OCN.









The change in outside temps is also hard on my body.


----------



## bonami2

Am coming with 2 7950 maxxed out


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Thank you guys! I love all of the good honest folders on OCN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The change in outside temps is also hard on my body.


woah, congratz on that 1/2 billion points


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Mike


Wow! Congrats.


----------



## Hacksword

DAAAANG! Good work Hertz!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hacksword*
> 
> DAAAANG! Good work Hertz!


I haven't seen around for a long time.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Finally broke 100 million. My folding machine crashed like literally the day after the last foldathon, randomly decided to work on it a few days ago and looks like I got it going again just in time to put a few points into the next foldathon and break 100 mil.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Finally broke 100 million. My folding machine crashed like literally the day after the last foldathon, randomly decided to work on it a few days ago and looks like I got it going again just in time to put a few points into the next foldathon and break 100 mil.


Congratz


----------



## Faster_is_better

Yep I checked my [email protected] stats they were left at like 999,xxx points. Couldn't let that stand anymore.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Yeah baby. Got my first ever 2million month ever. 2.1+ at that.

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## hertz9753

Great work Chuck!


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Great work Chuck!


Thanks. Still trying to fold with old equipment. Who can get my 30 million badge straight for me?

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Great work Chuck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Still trying to fold with old equipment. Who can get my 30 million badge straight for me?
> 
> Heedehcheenuh
> Chuck D
> Fold on.....
Click to expand...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1457902/how-to-request-your-folding-milestone-badge-s/0_20

You want that thread.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Finally back into the top 200 after the last update. I was running in the top 100 years ago when I had to stop folding and plan on getting back to the top 100 again.

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## SkyFred

Hey guys, I just reached 10 million


----------



## dman811

Congrats SkyFred!


----------



## jetpuck73

Congrats!!!!


----------



## SkyFred

Thanks guys


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz @SkyFred


----------



## XtachiX

woohoo Finally hit the 100m mark!


----------



## mmonnin

Grats!


----------



## Edibrac

Haven't checked my total points in a while so it was nice to see this.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edibrac*
> 
> Haven't checked my total points in a while so it was nice to see this.


Wow congrats!


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edibrac*
> 
> Haven't checked my total points in a while so it was nice to see this.


Congrats former TRN teammate


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edibrac*
> 
> Haven't checked my total points in a while so it was nice to see this.


MASSIVE congrats!



I've managed to get to 65Mil!


----------



## LarsL




----------



## hertz9753

Congtats @LarsL. That is a big one.


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz @larsl


----------



## bigblock990

Congrats LarsL


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Congtats @LarsL. That is a big one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Congratz @LarsL


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Congrats LarsL


Thanks Guys


----------



## bfromcolo

Congrats LarsL! 500M is huge!


----------



## Simmons572

Congrats man!!!


----------



## XtachiX

and here i was about to show off my puny achievement


----------



## Tex1954

Over a mil now... just starting out...


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> 
> 
> Over a mil now... just starting out...










Way to go there









So what equipment are you folding on?


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what equipment are you folding on?


Well, it's a little uATX board with a new "B-Stock" EVGA GTX-970 SSC... had a 7970 in there, but decided to upgrade. That the only setup dedicated so far...


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> 
> 
> Over a mil now... just starting out...


 1M going on 1B if you go at folding the way you have BOINC...congrats.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> 1M going on 1B if you go at folding the way you have BOINC...congrats.


I agree. Won't be long before he's passing me and my "slowly getting to 75 million but it's taking forever because I'm using my GPU more for BOINC nowadays", as the GTX 970 can easily do 300k+ PPD depending on work units, overclock, and operating system.


----------



## kivikas14

Very first one


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kivikas14*
> 
> Very first one


Congratulations, its a nice feeling, the first one!


----------



## CalypsoRaz

I forgot to post this and my 1 million cert for that matter lol


----------



## XtachiX

I wish i can get back to folding soon, i need to catch up! the weather sucks though and the gpus will fry


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtachiX*
> 
> I wish i can get back to folding soon, i need to catch up! the weather sucks though and the gpus will fry


I need to get back into folding, but don't have the GPUs to make the massive points now that BigAdv is gone for quad-socket systems.







(Plus, systems busy doing other important stuff...







)

...

edit: And I've slipped another place!







14th now. Used to be 8th. Congrats to those who overtook me.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Amazing job, man!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I keep hovering around the 110-115th mark myself. One of these days I'll crack the top 100 and stay there


----------



## flipmatthew

A quarter of the way to the big ten mil!


----------



## Compaddict

*Good Job!*









It will look like this when you do:


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flipmatthew*
> 
> A quarter of the way to the big ten mil!


Please fill out the form to get a nice new shiny badge







May take a few days to get it















http://www.overclock.net/t/1457902/how-to-request-your-folding-milestone-badge-s/0_20


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@Wyllliam on reaching 10 million points.
@Compaddict on reaching 10 million points
@tictoc on reaching 150 million points .

Badges have been reviewed








Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to @flipmatthew on reaching the 5 million point milestone.


----------



## Wyllliam




----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to @pangallosr on reaching the 10 million point milestone.









It may take a few days for you to get your badge at which time you will have moved on to bigger badges


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@CptAsian on reaching 10 million points.
@Jpmboy on reaching 100 million points
@aBigRedBear on reaching 1 million points.
@DarthBaggins on reaching 100 million points.

Badges have been reviewed








Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated


----------



## BeerCan




----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@Snyderman34 on reaching 3 million points.
@BeerCan on reaching 100 million points
@Wyllliamon reaching 15 million points.

Badges have been reviewed








Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated









BTW - Remember to sign up for the October FAT if you have not done so all ready - It starts tomorrow









October 2016 FAT


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*


Ah, so you are the one who is dominating the the PPD production chart










Those are some very impressive numbers you got there.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so you are the one who is dominating the the PPD production chart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are some very impressive numbers you got there.
Click to expand...


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Ah, so you are the one who is dominating the the PPD production chart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are some very impressive numbers you got there.


I was wondering who that was.


----------



## BeerCan

I am building a new rig so points are going down temporarily.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*


Congrats, that has got to be the fastest to 100M points ever.


----------



## flipmatthew

Finally got ten million!!!!


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flipmatthew*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got ten million!!!!


Congrats!!!


----------



## flipmatthew

Thanks! It's been my goal for weeks now







. Next up, rank 500, then 20 million... then we'll go from there







.


----------



## pangallosr

another 10 mil in the pot..... yahoo


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@jibesh on reaching 5 million points.
@Compaddict on reaching 15 million points
@pangallosr on reaching 20 million points .

Badges have been reviewed
Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated


----------



## NBrock

Yay I finally hit 200 MILLION!


----------



## bigblock990

Congrats NBrock!


----------



## NBrock

Thanks!


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@NBrock on reaching 200 million points.
@Chiobe on reaching 7 million points
@AvgWhiteGuy on reaching 25 million points .

Badges have been reviewed
Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@Simmons572 on reaching 250 million points.
@Danbeme32 on reaching 500 million points
@Wyllliam on reaching 20 million points .

Badges have been reviewed
Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@mbmumford on reaching 10 million points.
@Compaddict on reaching 20 million points
@Chiobe on reaching 8 million points .

Badges have been reviewed
Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated


----------



## BeerCan

Congrats on the milestones everyone. Here is my 250


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> Congrats on the milestones everyone. Here is my 250


Congratz on 250 million - i am getting ready to update your badge to 500 million


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@Wyllliam on reaching 25 million points .
@mmonnin on reaching 250 million points.

Badges have been reviewed
Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@Wyllliam on reaching 30 million points .
@CptAsian on reaching 20 million points.
@Compaddict on reaching 30 million points.
@aBigRedBear on reaching 3 million points.

Badges have been reviewed
Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Do I have to submit anything to get my badge upgraded to 250?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> Do I have to submit anything to get my badge upgraded to 250?


Just fill in the form









http://www.overclock.net/t/1457902/how-to-request-your-folding-milestone-badge-s/0_20


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Awesome, thanks.








It looks like my previous milestone was hit before the form and spreadsheet process was implemented.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> Awesome, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like my previous milestone was hit before the form and spreadsheet process was implemented.


Congratz on reaching 250 million points. Your new badge will be updated soon


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@ColdRush on reaching 2 million points .
@Captain_cannonfodder on reaching 20 million points.
@Eeyore888 on reaching 15 million points.
@mbmumford on reaching 20 million points.
@Desolutionalon reaching 5 million points.

Badges have been reviewed
Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=507341

Actually is 30 million.


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@aBigRedBear on reaching 5 million points .
@CptAsian on reaching 25 million points.

Badges have been reviewed
Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated


----------



## hertz9753

I promise this time it's legit.


----------



## aBigRedBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:
> 
> @aBigRedBear on reaching 5 million points .
> @CptAsian on reaching 25 million points.
> 
> Badges have been reviewed
> Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Reached the 100 million mark. Finally!


Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## aBigRedBear

My badge didn't update?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aBigRedBear*
> 
> My badge didn't update?


It has been reviewed so it just needs to be approved by the Forum Manager


----------



## BeerCan

500


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz @BeerCan


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@Heedehcheenuh on reaching 100 million points.
@BeerCan on reaching 500 million points.
@Compaddict on reaching 40 million points.
@CptAsian on reaching 30 million points.
@ColdRush on reaching 5 million points.

Badges have been reviewed
Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated thumb.gif

*BTW - Have you thought about taking your folding to the next level, then consider joining one of the Teams over in Team Competition folding*

Team Competition


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I'm at almost 50 million now.


----------



## lanofsong

You will have to fill this form every time you want a new milestone badge










How to request your folding milestone badge


----------



## CptAsian

Awesome, let's keep those points rolling in!


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@Chiobe on reaching 9 million points.
@Captain_cannonfodder on reaching 50 million points.
@WiSK on reaching 250 million points.

Badges have been reviewed
Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated









BTW - Have you thought about taking your folding to the next level, then consider joining one of the Teams over in Team Competition folding

Team Competition


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@JKuhn on reaching 15 million points.
@stratocastorNM on reaching 50 million points.
@Compaddict on reaching 50 million points.
@mega_option101 on reaching 15 million points.

Badges have been reviewed
Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated









*
BTW - Have you thought about taking your folding to the next level, then consider joining one of the Teams over in Team Competition folding*


Team Competition


----------



## lanofsong

Wow - A big congratz to @4thKor - the newest member of OCN' folding Billion point club - make sure to fill out the badge request form to get the special Billion point badge


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Wow - A big congratz to @hertz9753 - the newest member of the folding Billion point club - make sure to fill out the badge request form to get the special Billion point badge


I fixed that for you.


----------



## lanofsong

Almost there


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:
> 
> @JKuhn on reaching 15 million points.
> @stratocastorNM on reaching 50 million points.
> @Compaddict on reaching 50 million points.
> @mega_option101 on reaching 15 million points.
> 
> Badges have been reviewed
> Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> BTW - Have you thought about taking your folding to the next level, then consider joining one of the Teams over in Team Competition folding*
> 
> 
> Team Competition


Thanks


----------



## msgclb

Hey, look at all those milestones you guys have been scarfing up. Congratulations.









I didn't realize that @4thKor had busted into the Billionaire club. Congratulations.









As they say there's no proof without a picture!



But as Eric would say, Hold On, I'm Coming!






Hope that's not inappropriate!


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> Hey, look at all those milestones you guys have been scarfing up. Congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize that @4thKor
> had busted into the Billionaire club. Congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As they say there's no proof without a picture!
> 
> 
> 
> But as Eric would say, Hold On, I'm Coming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that's not inappropriate!


It is great how well everyone has been doing









But I don't think that what you are saying is inappropriate because I am coming after all of you LOL









OCN FTW!


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@BigSteak on reaching 1 million points .
@Captain_cannonfodder on reaching 75 million points.
@KoolDrew on reaching 1 million points.
@Nick the Slick on reaching 10 million points.

Badges have been reviewed
Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated









BTW - remember to sign up for our December FAT

December FAT link


----------



## 4thKor

I wasn't subscribed to this thread. Thanks all!


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I wasn't subscribed to this thread. Thanks all!


No email notification when you get tagged or quoted? @4thKor


----------



## lanofsong

@4thKor - testing, hello


----------



## hertz9753

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I was thinking the same thing.


It would have been funny







Instead, you blocked


----------



## hertz9753

I'm sorry, I didn't see that because I'm not subscribed and I didn't get a message that you quoted me.









Maybe @4thKor found the magic button that turns off mentions.


----------



## lanofsong

Oooooo, I like my nice, new and shiny 750 million point badge


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@Desolutional on reaching 10 million points .
@4thKor on reaching 1 BILLION points....................Yes, a BILLION Points








@Lampen on reaching 15 million points.
@mirzet1976on reaching 15 million points.

Badges have been reviewed
Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated









Oh and by the way, if you have not done so......Please consider folding on one of the competitive folding Teams here on OCN in TEAM Competition: Check it out.

http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@Fuzzywinks on reaching 1 million points.
@Lampen on reaching 20 million points.
@DaMirrorLink on reaching 15 million points.

Badges have been reviewed
Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated









Oh and by the way, if you have not done so......Please consider folding on one of the competitive folding Teams here on OCN in TEAM Competition: Check it out.

http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20


----------



## hertz9753

Early congrats to @msgclb/rockhopper for 1 billion folding points on OCN. I could have passed you but I didn't want to see you retire.


----------



## msgclb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Early congrats to @msgclb/rockhopper for 1 billion folding points on OCN. I could have passed you but I didn't want to see you retire.


Thanks for your 'early congrats'!

Lately I've been thinking that I'm playing a game of 9s!

To obtain the first 9 took years, it seems the second 9 came in months, the third in weeks with the final six 9s in days!









It probably will be 2017 before I reach a billion.

What I want to see is a gold plated 1 Billion Folding Badge!









So @hertz9753 it won't be your fault if I retire!


----------



## hertz9753

+215,744 is all you need. Is this a math test?


----------



## msgclb

Wow!!! The big day is tomorrow!









I think!


----------



## mmonnin

Already have it. Congrats.


----------



## lanofsong

^ This

Congratz to @msgclb on reaching 1 Billion points


----------



## msgclb

Thanks everyone.









I've submitted my application for the 1 Billion Folding Badge.



In reviewing the spreadsheet I noticed something that I missed!

Congrats @lanofsong on your 750 million points!









Now on to 5 Billion!


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@Captain_cannonfodder on reaching 100 million points.
@msgclb on reaching 1 Billion points.

Badges have been reviewed
Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated









Oh and by the way, if you have not done so......Please consider folding on one of the competitive folding Teams here on OCN in TEAM Competition: Check it out.

http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20


----------



## 4estGimp

I don't know if I ever replied to this tread but I'm sitting at 12M for OCN and 18M folding total.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4estGimp*
> 
> I don't know if I ever replied to this tread but I'm sitting at 12M for OCN and 18M folding total.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1457902/how-to-request-your-folding-milestone-badge-s/0_20

You need to fill out that form.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

After a few years out of the top 100 for OCN. I am back at 100th spot for now and climbing that ladder. Hope to have some good news next month from SSI and have a couple of GTX 1080 cards when I do. Then I will have the GTX 950 GTX 960 and 2 GTX 1080 cards running at speed to get those wu's out.

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh*
> 
> After a few years out of the top 100 for OCN. I am back at 100th spot for now and climbing that ladder. Hope to have some good news next month from SSI and have a couple of GTX 1080 cards when I do. Then I will have the GTX 950 GTX 960 and 2 GTX 1080 cards running at speed to get those wu's out.
> 
> Heedehcheenuh
> Chuck D
> Fold on.....


With 2 x 1080's it will not be long before you will be in the top 10


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> With 2 x 1080's it will not be long before you will be in the top 10


If things look good enough I will say 4 GTX 1080 cards folding and will support the team with some give a ways and smile knowing team OCN trying to get back to #2 if not #1 folding. I can remember folding to get to #2 a few years back. That was fun and productive all the way.

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@4estGimp on reaching 10 million points.
@pangallosr on reaching 50 million points.

@KoolDrew on reaching 5 million points.

@paskowitz on reaching 1 million points.

@gowanlock on reaching 15 million points.

@juano on reaching 200 million points.

Badges have been reviewed
Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated









Oh and by the way, if you have not done so......Please consider folding on one of the competitive folding Teams here on OCN in TEAM Competition: Check it out.

http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@utparatrooper on reaching 5 million points.









Your badge has been reviewed
Great work, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated









Oh and by the way, if you have not done so......Please consider folding on one of the competitive folding Teams here on OCN in TEAM Competition: Check it out.

http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20


----------



## hertz9753

I thought I would at least get a sparkler for my non badge milestone. I would even settle for a box of snappers right now.


----------



## tictoc

Passed 200 million, and cracked the top 50 on OCN. Although, my fellow cruncher @Tex1954 is about to bump me back to 50th.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Passed 200 million, and cracked the top 50 on OCN. Although, my fellow cruncher @Tex1954
> is about to bump me back to 50th.


Just did same thing myself... Congrats to us!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

One of these days I'll pass 100 million


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@navjack27 on reaching 10 million points.

@bigblock990 on reaching 500 million points.

@superericla on reaching 200 million points.

@tictoc on reaching 200 million points.

@makr on reaching 100 million points.

@CptAsian on reaching 40 million points.

@Slappa on reaching 15 million points.

@Decade on reaching 3 million points.

Your badges has been reviewed
Great work, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated









Be sure to sign up for the January FAT

http://www.overclock.net/t/1620544/january-2017-foldathon-monday-16th-wednesday-18th-1200-est-1700-utc/0_20

Oh and by the way, if you have not done so......Please consider folding on one of the competitive folding Teams here on OCN in TEAM Competition: Check it out.

http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20


----------



## BeerCan

Wish it was dollars


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> Wish it was dollars


Congrats! That was quick!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> Wish it was dollars


Congratz - and as mmonnin said, that was quick


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats @Beercan. I was there when you went to plaid. It's joke but I think it is funny.


----------



## Widde

Yay ^^ Just need to keep this going now when it has stopped failing WU's after the hot fix ^_^


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@Fuzzywinks on reaching 2 million points.

@Chiobe on reaching 10 million points.

@Widde on reaching 10 million points.

@Wyllliam on reaching 40 million points.

@Hequaqua on reaching 30 million points.

@RyanRazer on reaching 1 million points.

@Tex1954 on reaching 200 million points.

@BigSteak on reaching 3 million points.

@Beercan on reaching 1 BILLION points









Your badges has been reviewed
Great work, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated









Be sure to sign up for one of the teams for the upcoming Forum Folding War.

Forum Folding War

Oh and by the way, if you have not done so......Please consider folding on one of the competitive folding Teams here on OCN in TEAM Competition: Check it out.

http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20


----------



## bfromcolo

No 29M badge?







Well I should get a new badge in the FFW. Team Boinc of course, who else?


----------



## Hequaqua

Thanks!

Still thinking about the FFW next month. I need some of the newer drivers for a few games....and they don't seem to get along with [email protected] Hopefully, nVidia will get off their butts and give us better drivers all-around!


----------



## mmonnin

This is really getting to be a broken record and these drivers. There's an entire thread about it.


----------



## hertz9753

But @Hequaqua was in that thread and tested the hot fix drivers.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> But @Hequaqua was in that thread and tested the hot fix drivers.


Yes, I was in that thread. Those are the drivers(376.48) that I folded with this time, after having issues with 376.60.

376.66 contains updated Vulkan drivers for Doom.







A game that I play.

I'll be honest here.....the last few sets of drivers from nVidia aren't getting it done. It seems like they take a few steps forward, and four or five steps back.









On the other side, AMD seems to be releasing better driver packages all around. I can speak for how they handle folding. But they do seem to be going in a better direction that nVidia.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> This is really getting to be a broken record and these drivers. There's an entire thread about it.


I will fire off a PM to the TC folders/24-7 folders this weekend to find out what drivers/GPU/OS they are running. From there, we can ask for some volunteers to fold to fill in the blanks. From there, I can put up some kind of list of what works and what doesn't.


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@Dyson Poindexter on reaching 30 million points.

@NvidiaStorm on reaching 100 million points.

@Chiobe on reaching 15 million points.

@metro on reaching 1 million points.

@CptAsian on reaching 50 million points.

@shredded on reaching 1 million points.

Badges have been reviewed
Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated









Oh and by the way, if you have not done so......Please consider folding on one of the competitive folding Teams here on OCN in TEAM Competition: Check it out.

http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@Widde on reaching 15 million points.

@Minotaurtoo on reaching 3 million points.

@Chiobe on reaching 25 million points.

@kremtok on reaching 200 million points.

@pangallosr on reaching 75 million points.

@michael-ocn on reaching 10 million points.

Badges have been reviewed
Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated









Oh and by the way, if you have not done so......Please consider folding on one of the competitive folding Teams here on OCN in TEAM Competition: Check it out.

http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20


----------



## hertz9753

I thought we added a 935 million points badge.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Congrats to all the achievers over the past few months. Disability has me down from responding in time.

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@ChronoBodi on reaching 1 million points.

@Outcasst on reaching 1 million points.

@WonderMutt on reaching 250 million points.

@BigSteak on reaching 5 million points.

@mbmumford on reaching 75 million points.

Badges have been reviewed
Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated









Oh and by the way, if you have not done so......Please consider folding on one of the competitive folding Teams here on OCN in TEAM Competition: Check it out.

http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20


----------



## jarble

Congrats to @Klue22 2 billion points is huge


----------



## MARSTG

I thought it was well known that last good working Nvidia folding drivers are 372.90 and 373.06.


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@Serious_Don on reaching 3 million points.

@SuperZan on reaching 5 million points.

@bfromcolo on reaching 30 million points.

@Klue22 on reaching 2 BILLION points.

@axipher on reaching 5 million points.

@Widde on reaching 20 million points.

@emoga on reaching 40 million points

FFW + Point badges have been reviewed
Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated









If you have reached a folding milestone and or participated in the 2017 FFW, please fill out the form in the OP of the following thread:

How to Request your Folding milestone badge
@MARSTG i did not see your name for the 4 million point badge?

Oh and by the way, if you have not done so......Please consider folding on one of the competitive folding Teams here on OCN in TEAM Competition: Check it out.

http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20


----------



## MARSTG

Weird, my certificate is on page 266 http://www.overclock.net/t/1457902/how-to-request-your-folding-milestone-badge-s/2650


----------



## lanofsong

I know, but to get one of the badges that go under your sig, you will need to fill out the form on the first page - unless you don't want one which is no problem


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:
> 
> @Klue22 on reaching 2 BILLION points.


A mind blowing achievement! Congrats!

With my current hardware I calculate it would take me 5.5 years to reach 2B, can't even imagine what you are running.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Thanks for pointing out my lowly 3 million







. I'm very proud of that mark because it's taken me years since around the time I've joined of a week or two folding at a time here and there. Ahhh the days of the lowly few thousand ppd for letting 2 cards burn all night







. Still waiting to move so I can fold 24/7 without power concerns









klue22 is a folding warrior


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@Lord Xeb on reaching 10 million points.

@jellis142 on reaching 30 million points.

FFW + Point badges have been reviewed
Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated









If you have reached a folding milestone and or participated in the 2017 FFW, please fill out the form in the OP of the following thread:

How to Request your Folding milestone badge

Oh and by the way, if you have not done so......Please consider folding on one of the competitive folding Teams here on OCN in TEAM Competition: Check it out.

http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20


----------



## Widde

Sent another form, didnt get any of the badges


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> Sent another form, didnt get any of the badges


You were mentioned by lanofsong yesterday for reaching 20 million so I'd assume they went through the first time but the badges haven't been assigned yet


----------



## MARSTG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> Sent another form, didnt get any of the badges


me neither


----------



## hertz9753

@ENTERPRISE has to do add all of the "badges". It is not automatic.


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@KoolDrew on reaching 10 million points.

@Klosxe on reaching 10 million points.

@Nick the Slick on reaching 10 million points.

@T0MB0 on reaching 15 million points.

@rrplay on reaching 20 million points.

@Wheezo on reaching 50 million points.

@RyanRazer on reaching 10 million points.

@Robin Nio on reaching 1 million points.

@MARSTG on reaching 5 million points.

@stratocastorNM on reaching 100 million points.

@SkyFred on reaching 20 million points.

@thecomputerdude on reaching 30 million points.

FFW + Point badges have been approved 
Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated









If you have reached a folding milestone and or participated in the 2017 FFW, please fill out the form in the OP of the following thread:

How to Request your Folding milestone badge

Oh and by the way, if you have not done so......Please consider folding on one of the competitive folding Teams here on OCN in TEAM Competition: Check it out.

http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20


----------



## thecomputerdude

Yay! 40 million here I come!


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@pangallosr on reaching 100 million points.

@Captain_cannonfodder on reaching 250 million points.

@valvehead on reaching 500 million points.

@Ryahn on reaching 40 million points.

@CptAsian on reaching 75 million points.

@Cerberus on reaching 2 million points.

@tictoc on reaching 250 million points.

FFW + Point badges have been reviewed and are awaiting approval.
Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated









If you have reached a folding milestone and or participated in the 2017 FFW, please fill out the form in the OP of the following thread:

How to Request your Folding milestone badge

Oh and by the way, if you have not done so......Please consider folding on one of the competitive folding Teams here on OCN in TEAM Competition: Check it out.

http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@Zhany on reaching 1 million points.

@gowanlock on reaching 50 million points.

FFW + Point badges have been reviewed.
Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated









If you have reached a folding milestone and or participated in the 2017 FFW, please fill out the form in the OP of the following thread:

How to Request your Folding milestone badge

Oh and by the way, if you have not done so......Please consider folding on one of the competitive folding Teams here on OCN in TEAM Competition: Check it out.

http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@kremtok on reaching 200 million points.

@Finrond on reaching 30 million points.

@DarthBaggins on reaching 150 million points.

@flipmatthew on reaching 30 million points.

@spdaimon on reaching 20 million points.

@Cerberus on reaching 6 million points.

@mirzet1976 on reaching 30 million points

@WonderMutt on reaching 250 million points.

And congratulations @hertz9753 our newest member to OCN's Folding Billionaires club









FFW + Point badges have been reviewed.
Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated









If you have reached a folding milestone and or participated in the 2017 FFW, please fill out the form in the OP of the following thread:

How to Request your Folding milestone badge

Oh and by the way, if you have not done so......Please consider folding on one of the competitive folding Teams here on OCN in TEAM Competition: Check it out.

http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20


----------



## kremtok

Thank you kindly!


----------



## msgclb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> And congratulations @hertz9753 our newest member to OCN's Folding Billionaires club


When I heard the news I went looking for proof!



Congratulations Mike.


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@makr on reaching 250 million points.

@Cerberus on reaching 7 million points.

@Ryahn on reaching 50 million points.

@Nick the Slick on reaching 15 million points.

@mbmumford on reaching 75 million points.

@jellis142 on reaching 40 million points.

FFW + Point badges have been reviewed.
Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated









If you have reached a folding milestone and or participated in the 2017 FFW, please fill out the form in the OP of the following thread:

How to Request your Folding milestone badge

Oh and by the way, if you have not done so......Please consider folding on one of the competitive folding Teams here on OCN in TEAM Competition: Check it out.

http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20


----------



## 4estGimp

I broke 20M finally:


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4estGimp*
> 
> I broke 20M finally:


MORE! FOLD MORE!


----------



## 4estGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> MORE! FOLD MORE!


I recently built a new computer and got a 1080 Hybrid. It's folding any time I'm not gaming. So the points are stacking up fast.


----------



## Ryahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4estGimp*
> 
> I recently built a new computer and got a 1080 Hybrid. It's folding any time I'm not gaming. So the points are stacking up fast.


I do the same thing. Folding for 18-22 hours and then game in between. Most of the time, I can leave my CPU to fold except for those games that suffer too much.


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@4estGimp on reaching 20 million points.

@Cerberus on reaching 15 million points.

@KoolDrew on reaching 15 million points.

@BigSteak on reaching 7 million points.

@T0MB0 on reaching 30 million points.

FFW + Point badges have been reviewed.
Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated









If you have reached a folding milestone and or participated in the 2017 FFW, please fill out the form in the OP of the following thread:

How to Request your Folding milestone badge

*Oh and by the way, if you have not done so......Please consider folding on one of the competitive folding Teams here on OCN in TEAM Competition: Check it out.*

http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20

We are looking for 20/7 to 24/7 folders - spots available for the following:

I7 CPU's

GTX1080/GTX1070/GTX980Ti

GTX980/GTX970

GTX780/GTX960/GTX1050Ti

Fury/Fury X/390X/290X

GTX950/GTX770

Lot's of spots available


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@kiwwanna on reaching 25 million points.

@rrplay on reaching 30 million points.

FFW + Point badges have been reviewed.
Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated









If you have reached a folding milestone and or participated in the 2017 FFW, please fill out the form in the OP of the following thread:

How to Request your Folding milestone badge

*Oh and by the way, if you have not done so......Please consider folding on one of the competitive folding Teams here on OCN in TEAM Competition: Check it out.*

http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20

We are looking for 20/7 to 24/7 folders - spots available for the following:

I7 CPU's

GTX1080/GTX1070/GTX980Ti

GTX980/GTX970

GTX780/GTX960/GTX1050Ti

Fury/Fury X/390X/290X

GTX950/GTX770

Lot's of spots available


----------



## 4estGimp

12M on 12/28/17 and 31M now. I like that progress. I'm not gaming much these days but the Graphix card is doing some fine work.


----------



## CptAsian




----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*


----------



## irda123

Took a while but finally got it!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irda123*
> 
> Took a while but finally got it!


#8.







Go out to the garage and bring in a folding chair, you earned it and congrats!


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irda123*
> 
> Took a while but finally got it!


Congrats great achievement! +rep


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irda123*
> 
> Took a while but finally got it!


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz on 1 Billion points @irda123


----------



## kiwwanna




----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@kiwwanna on reaching 30 million points.

@fasttracker440 on reaching 500 million points.

@CptAsian on reaching 100 million points.

@Cerberus on reaching 25 million points.

@Preim on reaching 5 million points.

@gowanlock on reaching 75 million points.

@superericla on reaching 250 million points.

@Diablosbud on reaching 8 million points.

Also a big congratz to @irda123 on reaching the Billionaires club









FFW + Point badges have been reviewed.
Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated









If you have reached a folding milestone and or participated in the 2017 FFW, please fill out the form in the OP of the following thread:

How to Request your Folding milestone badge

*Oh and by the way, if you have not done so......Please consider folding on one of the competitive folding Teams here on OCN in TEAM Competition: Check it out.*

http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20

We are looking for 20/7 to 24/7 folders - spots available for the following:

I7 CPU's

GTX1080/GTX1070/GTX980Ti

GTX980/GTX970

GTX780/GTX960/GTX1050Ti

Fury/Fury X/390X/290X

GTX950/GTX770

Lot's of spots available


----------



## Sgsi5512

I managed to get 10mil before summer. Next fall I might upgrade from the GTX 950, so maybe i'll get more next winter!


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@____ on reaching 20 million points.

@WhiteWulfe on reaching 100 million points.

@BigSteak on reaching 10 million points.

@jarble on reaching 500 million points.

FFW + Point badges have been reviewed.
Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated









If you have reached a folding milestone and or participated in the 2017 FFW, please fill out the form in the OP of the following thread:

How to Request your Folding milestone badge

*Oh and by the way, if you have not done so......Please consider folding on one of the competitive folding Teams here on OCN in TEAM Competition: Check it out.*

http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20

We are looking for 20/7 to 24/7 folders - spots available for the following:

I7 CPU's

GTX1080/GTX1070/GTX980Ti

GTX980/GTX970

GTX780/GTX960/GTX1050Ti

Fury/Fury X/390X/290X

GTX950/GTX770

Lot's of spots available


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Awwww, saw the mention email and was expecting a playful jab about taking soooooo long to hit 100 million


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Awwww, saw the mention email and was expecting a playful jab about taking soooooo long to hit 100 million


Sorry, my bad....Why did it take you soooooooooooooooo long


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Awwww, saw the mention email and was expecting a playful jab about taking soooooo long to hit 100 million


*jab jab*









Edit: I am super happy to have finally hit 500 million. If you had told me back in 08 when I was folding on a 3850 that this was possible I think my mind would have exploded







. It's been a long road with some bumps along the way but we are not done just yet


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Sorry, my bad....Why did it take you soooooooooooooooo long


Lol! I suspect a good part of it ties into me swapping over to BOINC as my main thing two years ago, so folding has been just two days a month (I'm probably bringing that up to a week next month. I say probably because it's the Pentathlon next minth)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> *jab jab*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I am super happy to have finally hit 500 million. If you had told me back in 08 when I was folding on a 3850 that this was possible I think my mind would have exploded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's been a long road with some bumps along the way but we are not done just yet


If someone had told me back in 04/05 that I'd eventually hit a million points, let alone be able to push 600k+ per day I probably would have asked them how much their power bill was, because back then even 1k PPD was fairly rare to hear of.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> *jab jab*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I am super happy to have finally hit 500 million. If you had told me back in 08 when I was folding on a 3850 that this was possible I think my mind would have exploded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's been a long road with some bumps along the way but we are not done just yet


Uhmm - Which will you get first...Your 10 year member badge or your 1 Billion folding badge, it is going to be close


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Lol! I suspect a good part of it ties into me swapping over to BOINC as my main thing two years ago, so folding has been just two days a month (I'm probably bringing that up to a week next month. I say probably because it's the Pentathlon next minth)
> If someone had told me back in 04/05 that I'd eventually hit a million points, let alone be able to push 600k+ per day I probably would have asked them how much their power bill was, because back then even 1k PPD was fairly rare to hear of.


yep the size farm it would have taken








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Uhmm - Which will you get first...Your 10 year member badge or your 1 Billion folding badge, it is going to be close


Now that sir is a fun target, I think I will make that my new goal hit one billion before my ten year mark


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> yep the size farm it would have taken


I remember back when Explosive Labs was still around one of the main folding guys for them had "Death Star" and even that massive server couldn't do that much PPD wise. It was two racks full of gear too.


----------



## jarble

The largest farm I remember seeing pictures for was atlas two full racks of 295's markt and nitteo both had some serious power back in the day


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Awwww, saw the mention email and was expecting a playful jab about taking soooooo long to hit 100 million


Here's a playful jab, I just passed you.









Congrats on the 100 Million!


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@emoga on reaching 50 million points.

@Cerberus on reaching 30 million points.

@T0MB0 on reaching 40 million points.

@Zhany on reaching 2 million points.

@Compaddict on reaching 100 million points.

@Hawk777th on reaching 20 million points.

@juano on reaching 250 million points.

FFW + Point badges have been reviewed.
Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated









If you have reached a folding milestone and or participated in the 2017 FFW, please fill out the form in the OP of the following thread:

How to Request your Folding milestone badge

*Oh and by the way, if you have not done so......Please consider folding on one of the competitive folding Teams here on OCN in TEAM Competition: Check it out.*

http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20

We are looking for 20/7 to 24/7 folders - spots available for the following:

I7 CPU's

GTX1080/GTX1070/GTX980Ti

GTX980/GTX970

GTX780/GTX960/GTX1050Ti

Fury/Fury X/390X/290X

GTX950/GTX770

Lot's of spots available


----------



## juano

Congratulations everyone!!!!


----------



## jarble

@BeerCan congrats on the big two billion


----------



## navjack27

I hit 100 mil a lil bit ago


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@epidemic on reaching 75 million points.

@Cerberus on reaching 40 million points.

@Velathawen on reaching 30 million points.

Also congratz to @BeerCan on hitting 2 Billion







and to @navjack27 for hitting 100 million points - Please fill out the folding milestone badge









FFW + Point badges have been reviewed.
Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated









If you have reached a folding milestone and or participated in the 2017 FFW, please fill out the form in the OP of the following thread:

How to Request your Folding milestone badge

*Oh and by the way, if you have not done so......Please consider folding on one of the competitive folding Teams here on OCN in TEAM Competition: Check it out.*

http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20

We are looking for 20/7 to 24/7 folders - spots available for the following:

I7 CPU's

GTX1080/GTX1070/GTX980Ti

GTX980/GTX970

GTX780/GTX960/GTX1050Ti

Fury/Fury X/390X/290X

GTX950/GTX770

Lot's of spots available


----------



## 4estGimp




----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@FranZe on reaching 5 million points.

@egerds on reaching 50 million points.

@kiwwanna on reaching 50 million points.

@NvidiaStorm on reaching 150 million points.

@gowanlock on reaching 100 million points.

@mbmumford on reaching 100 million points.

@KoolDrew on reaching 25 million points.

@Serious_Don on reaching 5 million points.

@leekaiwei on reaching 10 million points.

@T0MB0 on reaching 50 million points.

@shredded on reaching 5 million points.

Also congrats to @4estGimp on reaching 50 million points, but you must fill out the folding milestone request badge form to receive your badge - see below









FFW + Point badges have been reviewed.
Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated









If you have reached a folding milestone and or participated in the 2017 FFW, please fill out the form in the OP of the following thread:

How to Request your Folding milestone badge

*Oh and by the way, if you have not done so......Please consider folding on one of the competitive folding Teams here on OCN in TEAM Competition: Check it out.*

http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20

We are looking for 20/7 to 24/7 folders - spots available for the following:

I7 CPU's

GTX1080/GTX1070/GTX980Ti

GTX980/GTX970

GTX780/GTX960/GTX1050Ti

Fury/Fury X/390X/290X

GTX950/GTX770

Lot's of spots available


----------



## T0MB0

Lot of updated badges







Congrats Everyone


----------



## Dhoulmagus

I'm very proud of my 5 million achievement after all these years







.. Still waiting on my now mythical upgrades


----------



## hertz9753

Wasn't the GTX 1050 added to the GPU-W?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Wasn't the GTX 1050 added to the GPU-W?


Yup


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@Cerberus on reaching 50 million points.

@thunderkitty91 on reaching 40 million points.

@Edibrac on reaching 200 million points.

@PimpSkyline on reaching 150 million points.

@kremtok on reaching 250 million points.

FFW + Point badges have been reviewed.

Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated









If you have reached a folding milestone and or participated in the 2017 FFW, please fill out the form in the OP of the following thread:

How to Request your Folding milestone badge

*Oh and by the way, if you have not done so......Please consider folding on one of the competitive folding Teams here on OCN in TEAM Competition: Check it out.*

http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20

We are looking for 20/7 to 24/7 folders - spots available for the following:

I7 CPU's

GTX1080/GTX1070/GTX980Ti

GTX980/GTX970

GTX780/GTX960/GTX1050Ti

Fury/Fury X/390X/290X

GTX950/GTX770

Lot's of spots available


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@epidemic on reaching 100 million points.

@Jpmboy on reaching 500 million points.

@KoolDrew on reaching 30 million points.

@CptAsian on reaching 150 million points.

@utparatrooper on reaching 100 million points.

And congratz to our newest members to OCN Billionaires club @notyettoday and @dhenzjhen







. BTW - dhenzjhen can you fill out the form to request your most awesome folding badge









FFW + Point badges have been reviewed.

Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated









If you have reached a folding milestone and or participated in the 2017 FFW, please fill out the form in the OP of the following thread:

How to Request your Folding milestone badge

*Oh and by the way, if you have not done so......Please consider folding on one of the competitive folding Teams here on OCN in TEAM Competition: Check it out.*

http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20

We are looking for 20/7 to 24/7 folders - spots available for the following:

I7 CPU's

GTX1080/GTX1070/GTX980Ti

GTX980/GTX970

GTX780/GTX960/GTX1050Ti

Fury/Fury X/390X/290X

GTX950/GTX770

Lot's of spots available


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:
> 
> @epidemic
> on reaching 100 million points.
> 
> @Jpmboy
> on reaching 500 million points.
> 
> @KoolDrew
> on reaching 30 million points.
> 
> @CptAsian
> on reaching 150 million points.
> 
> @utparatrooper
> on reaching 100 million points.
> 
> And congratz to our newest members to OCN Billionaires club @notyettoday
> and @dhenzjhen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . BTW - dhenzjhen can you fill out the form to request your most awesome folding badge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FFW + Point badges have been reviewed.
> 
> Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have reached a folding milestone and or participated in the 2017 FFW, please fill out the form in the OP of the following thread:
> 
> How to Request your Folding milestone badge
> 
> *Oh and by the way, if you have not done so......Please consider folding on one of the competitive folding Teams here on OCN in TEAM Competition: Check it out.*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20
> 
> We are looking for 20/7 to 24/7 folders - spots available for the following:
> 
> I7 CPU's
> 
> GTX1080/GTX1070/GTX980Ti
> 
> GTX980/GTX970
> 
> GTX780/GTX960/GTX1050Ti
> 
> Fury/Fury X/390X/290X
> 
> GTX950/GTX770
> 
> Lot's of spots available " src="https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/thumb.gif" style="border:medium none;">


Wasn't the GTX 1050 added to the GPU-W?


----------



## Jpmboy

oops. derped.









now here's something I have not seen before... two cards running exactly the same WU?


----------



## hertz9753

Does that mean you found the other thread where you apply for the folding badges?


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Does that mean you found the other thread where you apply for the folding badges?


I know where the thread of [email protected] badges are, considering i had a hand in making that thread a thing, my nagging lanofsong about it. lol

Still haven't got my BOINC badge up dated and Yes Hertz, i went to the thread you linked.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:
> 
> @epidemic
> on reaching 100 million points.
> 
> @Jpmboy
> on reaching 500 million points.
> 
> @KoolDrew
> on reaching 30 million points.
> 
> @CptAsian
> on reaching 150 million points.
> 
> @utparatrooper
> on reaching 100 million points.
> 
> And congratz to our newest members to OCN Billionaires club @notyettoday
> and @dhenzjhen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . BTW - dhenzjhen can you fill out the form to request your most awesome folding badge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FFW + Point badges have been reviewed.
> 
> Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have reached a folding milestone and or participated in the 2017 FFW, please fill out the form in the OP of the following thread:
> 
> How to Request your Folding milestone badge
> 
> *Oh and by the way, if you have not done so......Please consider folding on one of the competitive folding Teams here on OCN in TEAM Competition: Check it out.*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20
> 
> We are looking for 20/7 to 24/7 folders - spots available for the following:
> 
> I7 CPU's
> 
> GTX1080/GTX1070/GTX980Ti
> 
> GTX980/GTX970
> 
> GTX780/GTX960/GTX1050Ti
> 
> Fury/Fury X/390X/290X
> 
> GTX950/GTX770
> 
> Lot's of spots available " src="https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/thumb.gif" style="border:medium none;">


Awesome














Thanks Lanofsong just requested a nice badge


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Does that mean you found the other thread where you apply for the folding badges?


yes! just did the form.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oops. derped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now here's something I have not seen before... two cards running exactly the same WU?


The run/clone/gen are different. Same project, different WU.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> The run/clone/gen are different. Same project, different WU.


lol - they stayed synched the entire time, finishing within minutes of each other.


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@DarthBaggins on reaching 200 million points.

@gowanlock on reaching 150 million points.

@Mad Pistol on reaching 4 million points.

@makr on reaching 500 million points.

@McPaste on reaching 50 million points.

FFW + Point badges have been reviewed.

Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated









If you have reached a folding milestone and or participated in the 2017 FFW, please fill out the form in the OP of the following thread:

How to Request your Folding milestone badge

*Oh and by the way, if you have not done so......Please consider folding on one of the competitive folding Teams here on OCN in TEAM Competition: Check it out.*

http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20

We are looking for 20/7 to 24/7 folders - spots available for the following:

I7 CPU's

GTX1080/GTX1070/GTX980Ti

GTX980/GTX970

GTX780/GTX960/GTX1050Ti

Fury/Fury X/390X/290X

GTX950/GTX770

Lot's of spots available


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@InitialDriveGTR on reaching 9 million points.

@d0mini on reaching 1 million points.

@k4m1k4z3 on reaching 500 million points.

@NBrock on reaching 500 million points.

@HardheadedMurphy on reaching 30 million points.

@utparatrooper on reaching 200 million points.

@bfromcolo on reaching 40 million points.

And a *belated *







congratz to the following who also reached significant milestones recently:

@VS88 on reaching 1 million points.

@mbmumford on reaching 150 million points.

@drew630on reaching 50 million points.

@mmonnin on reaching 500 million points.

@CptAsian on reaching 200 million points.

@Cerberus on reaching 100 million points.

@gowanlock on reaching 200 million points.

FFW + Point badges have been reviewed.

Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated









If you have reached a folding milestone and or participated in the 2017 FFW, please fill out the form in the OP of the following thread:

How to Request your Folding milestone badge

*Oh and by the way, if you have not done so......Please consider folding on one of the competitive folding Teams here on OCN in TEAM Competition: Check it out.*

http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20

We are looking for 20/7 to 24/7 folders - spots available for the following:

I7 CPU's

GTX1080/GTX1070/GTX980Ti

GTX980/GTX970

GTX780/GTX960/GTX1050Ti

Fury/Fury X/390X/290X

GTX950/GTX770

Lot's of spots available


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@Cerberus on reaching 150 million points.

@utparatrooper on reaching 250 million points.

@CptAsian on reaching 250 million points.

@sweffymo on reaching 15 million points.

FFW + Point badges have been reviewed.

Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated









If you have reached a folding milestone and or participated in the 2017 FFW, please fill out the form in the OP of the following thread:

How to Request your Folding milestone badge

*Oh and by the way, if you have not done so......Please consider folding on one of the competitive folding Teams here on OCN in TEAM Competition: Check it out.*

http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20

We are looking for 20/7 to 24/7 folders - spots available for the following:

I7 CPU's

GTX1080/GTX1070/GTX980Ti

GTX980/GTX970

GTX780/GTX960/GTX1050Ti

Fury/Fury X/390X/290X

GTX950/GTX770

Lot's of spots available


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@zodac on reaching 40 million points.

@thecomputerdude on reaching 150 million points.

@sweffymo on reaching 20 million points.

@BWG on reaching 50 million points.

@Heedehcheenuh on reaching 200 million points.

@LED Guy on reaching 1 million points.

@Omicron on reaching 10 million points.

@Diablosbud on reaching 25 million points.

@Flying Toilet on reaching 20 million points.

and a big congratz to @Danbeme32 on reaching *1 BILLION* points









FFW + Point badges have been reviewed.

Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated









If you have reached a folding milestone and or participated in the 2017 FFW, please fill out the form in the OP of the following thread:

How to Request your Folding milestone badge

*Oh and by the way, if you have not done so......Please consider folding on one of the competitive folding Teams here on OCN in TEAM Competition: Check it out.*

http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20

We are looking for 20/7 to 24/7 folders - spots available for the following:

I7 CPU's

GTX1080/GTX1070/GTX980Ti

GTX980/GTX970

GTX780/GTX960/GTX1050Ti

Fury/Fury X/390X/290X

GTX1050/GTX950/GTX770

Lot's of spots available


----------



## sweffymo

I'm only a couple of days away from requesting my 25 million point milestone!







Gotta catch up to zodac









Edit: [Jaws Them Intensifies]


----------



## TrippinBimmer

After all these years I'm back







Building a new rig as we speak...


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrippinBimmer*
> 
> After all these years I'm back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Building a new rig as we speak...


Welcome back....What components will you be using for your new rig?


----------



## TrippinBimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Welcome back....What components will you be using for your new rig?


BandH just shipped my i7-8700k, Asus X Apex z370 board, Ax1200i psu, H100i v2 cooler. Debating on ram and ssd atm. (sales and any advice?)


----------



## The Pook

Got my i5 6400 (meh), GTX 1060, and GTX 950 back folding after a long hiatus.









Hopefully gonna hit that 1 million mark fairly soon


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Got my i5 6400 (meh), GTX 1060, and GTX 950 back folding after a long hiatus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully gonna hit that 1 million mark fairly soon


Welcome back!

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## dhenzjhen

C'mon gimme that 3 billion update!!!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> C'mon gimme that 3 billion update!!!


Oh my, this stinks:



and 2 days without an update











The big badge will be on its way to you soon.........Fingers crossed


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> C'mon gimme that 3 billion update!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my, this stinks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 2 days without an update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big badge will be on its way to you soon.........Fingers crossed
Click to expand...

Boom!!







http://www.overclock.net/t/1457902/how-to-request-your-folding-milestone-badge-s/2840_40#post_26471543


----------



## mmonnin

Down to 2.1mo to [H]. With that update we gained 177mi from the last several days.


----------



## jetpuck73

20 million here!!!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*
> 
> 20 million here!!!


Congratz


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*
> 
> 20 million here!!!


See you in 1.5 months


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@The Pook on reaching 2 million points.

@Lockie83 on reaching 1 million points.

@sweffymo on reaching 30 million points.

@Wyllliam on reaching 50 million points.

@emoga on reaching 100 million points.

@bking4266 on reaching 1 million points.

And a *belated *







congratz to the following who also reached significant milestones recently:

@Simmons572 on reaching 500 million points.

@jarble on reaching 750 million points.

@makr on reaching 750 million points.

@Omicron on reaching 20 million points.

@DarthBaggins on reaching 250 million points.

FFW + Point badges have been reviewed.

Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated









If you have reached a folding milestone and or participated in the 2017 FFW, please fill out the form in the OP of the following thread:

How to Request your Folding milestone badge

*Oh and by the way, if you have not done so......Please consider folding on one of the competitive folding Teams here on OCN in TEAM Competition: Check it out.*

http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20

We are looking for 20/7 to 24/7 folders - spots available for the following:

I7 CPU's

GTX1080/GTX1070/GTX980Ti

GTX980/GTX970

GTX780/GTX960/GTX1050Ti

Fury/Fury X/390X/290X

GTX950/GTX770

Lot's of spots available


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> @The Pook on reaching 2 million points.


Pft, I'll be at 10 million within the next 1-2 hours


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Pft, I'll be at 10 million within the next 1-2 hours


I noticed - I will be on the lookout for the next application


----------



## scc28

a belated 110 million for me,

my new rig is folding well!



just need to get the average above 1M per day.


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@drew630 on reaching 100 million points.
@The Pook on reaching 15 million points.
@scc28 on reaching 100 million points. 
@maestro0428 on reaching 50 million points
@Lockie83 on reaching 10 million points.
@Cerberus on reaching 200 million points. 
@taowulf on reaching 75 million points. 
@VS88 on reaching 2 million points.
@NvidiaStorm on reaching 200 million points. 
@sweffymo on reaching 40 million points.
@GigaChip on reaching 1 million points. 
@tictoc on reaching 500 million points.
@Jpmboy who just blew through the 1 BILLION points mark - :thumbsups




FFW + Point badges have been reviewed.
Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated thumb.gif

If you have reached a folding milestone and or participated in the 2017 FFW, please fill out the form in the OP of the following thread:
How to Request your Folding milestone badge


Oh and by the way, if you have not done so......Please consider folding on one of the competitive folding Teams here on OCN in TEAM Competition: Check it out.
http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20



We are looking for 20/7 to 24/7 folders - spots available for the following:



I7 CPU's
GTX1080/GTX1070/GTX980Ti
GTX980/GTX970
GTX780/GTX960/GTX1050Ti
Fury/Fury X/390X/290X
GTX1050/GTX950/GTX770



Lot's of spots available :thumb:


----------



## The Pook

> @The Pook on reaching 15 million points.


soon to be 30


----------



## taowulf

woot!

And soon to be at 100 Million


----------



## drew630

Huge milestone


----------



## taowulf

taowulf said:


> woot!
> 
> And soon to be at 100 Million



Yup, just passed the 100 Million mark as of today.


----------



## Erick Silver

I'll be at 100 million in about 14 weeks, give or take. My 1050Ti is mopping up 1.2 million a week at the moment.


----------



## VS88

lanofsong said:


> Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:
> 
> @drew630 on reaching 100 million points.
> @The Pook on reaching 15 million points.
> @scc28 on reaching 100 million points.
> @maestro0428 on reaching 50 million points
> @Lockie83 on reaching 10 million points.
> @Cerberus on reaching 200 million points.
> @taowulf on reaching 75 million points.
> @VS88 on reaching 2 million points.
> @NvidiaStorm on reaching 200 million points.
> @sweffymo on reaching 40 million points.
> @GigaChip on reaching 1 million points.
> @tictoc on reaching 500 million points.
> @Jpmboy who just blew through the 1 BILLION points mark - :thumbsups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FFW + Point badges have been reviewed.
> Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated thumb.gif
> 
> If you have reached a folding milestone and or participated in the 2017 FFW, please fill out the form in the OP of the following thread:
> How to Request your Folding milestone badge
> 
> 
> Oh and by the way, if you have not done so......Please consider folding on one of the competitive folding Teams here on OCN in TEAM Competition: Check it out.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20
> 
> 
> 
> We are looking for 20/7 to 24/7 folders - spots available for the following:
> 
> 
> 
> I7 CPU's
> GTX1080/GTX1070/GTX980Ti
> GTX980/GTX970
> GTX780/GTX960/GTX1050Ti
> Fury/Fury X/390X/290X
> GTX1050/GTX950/GTX770
> 
> 
> 
> Lot's of spots available :thumb:



Thank you for your kind words


----------



## LED Guy

Anyone else having low ppd for a Titan Xp? I'm running a 5960X on an ASUS X-99 Deluxe II, 64GB DDR4 (3000 MHz). I'm below 600k ppd with the Titan and the 5960X.

I tested a 6950X a few days back and was able to get about 1.2 million ppd. The 6950X needed a high voltage to run at stock (a real space heater when I overclocked), so I went back to the 5960X. Suggestions?


----------



## mmonnin

LED Guy said:


> Anyone else having low ppd for a Titan Xp? I'm running a 5960X on an ASUS X-99 Deluxe II, 64GB DDR4 (3000 MHz). I'm below 600k ppd with the Titan and the 5960X.
> 
> I tested a 6950X a few days back and was able to get about 1.2 million ppd. The 6950X needed a high voltage to run at stock (a real space heater when I overclocked), so I went back to the 5960X. Suggestions?


A GPU needs 1 CPU thread available for it to fold. So I'd put the 5960x at 14 threads max if you can get tasks.


----------



## LED Guy

mmonnin said:


> A GPU needs 1 CPU thread available for it to fold. So I'd put the 5960x at 14 threads max if you can get tasks.


Thanks. I'll double check that.

I recall that some projects were just low ppd. Would 9431 happen to be one of those?


----------



## mmonnin

LED Guy said:


> Thanks. I'll double check that.
> 
> I recall that some projects were just low ppd. Would 9431 happen to be one of those?


Yes that is a poor PPD project. That's really low though. I get 645-650 on my 980Ti.


----------



## LED Guy

mmonnin said:


> Yes that is a poor PPD project. That's really low though. I get 645-650 on my 980Ti.


THANKS ! ! ! That probably explains it. I was having some issues with reinstalling my OS (due to the CPU change). It was taking time and I couldn't even get [email protected] to load and run. Late last night there seemed to be some issues with the [email protected] server, so I gave up and tried again this morning. Everything installed fine, but this project is killing me.


----------



## mmonnin

LED Guy said:


> THANKS ! ! ! That probably explains it. I was having some issues with reinstalling my OS (due to the CPU change). It was taking time and I couldn't even get [email protected] to load and run. Late last night there seemed to be some issues with the [email protected] server, so I gave up and tried again this morning. Everything installed fine, but this project is killing me.


There were some server issues last night into this morning EST.


----------



## LED Guy

I work a lot with statistics, so I took at look at the current stats from [email protected] to see where folders rank based on total points.

1 million points = top 3.25%
2.5 million points = top 1.97%
5 million points = top 1.34%
10 million points = top 0.88%
25 million points = top 0.48%
50 million points = top 0.29%
75 million points = top 0.21%
100 million points = top 0.17%
250 million points = top 0.075%
360 million points -----> top 1,000 folders
500 million points = top 0.036%
1 billion points = top 0.016% (only 312 folding billionaires)


----------



## mmonnin

LED Guy said:


> I work a lot with statistics, so I took at look at the current stats from [email protected] to see where folders rank based on total points.
> 
> 1 million points = top 3.25%
> 2.5 million points = top 1.97%
> 5 million points = top 1.34%
> 10 million points = top 0.88%
> 25 million points = top 0.48%
> 50 million points = top 0.29%
> 75 million points = top 0.21%
> 100 million points = top 0.17%
> 250 million points = top 0.075%
> 360 million points -----> top 1,000 folders
> 500 million points = top 0.036%
> 1 billion points = top 0.016% (only 312 folding billionaires)


Your credit is looking much better yesterday and today.
https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=670454


----------



## 4estGimp

Several years ago I would have never expected to see this number:


----------



## Simmons572

4estGimp said:


> Several years ago I would have never expected to see this number:


Congrats on the major milestone! :cheers: :wheee:


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@AlphaC on reaching 1 million points.
@Tex1954 on reaching 500 million points.
@LED Guy on reaching 25 million points.
@4estGimp on reaching 100 million points.
@k4m1k4z3 on reaching 750 million points.

Also a big congratz to our newest Billionaires - @jarble and @makr :wheee:


FFW + Point badges have been reviewed.
Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated


----------



## CptAsian

Still not enough for the next badge, but...


----------



## lanofsong

CptAsian said:


> Still not enough for the next badge, but...



Not far from that next badge - Congratz :thumbsups


----------



## Erick Silver

*100,000,000!!!*

Broke 100 million! Its been a long road on hardware that's usually behind the curve in terms of Production.


----------



## tictoc

Erick Silver said:


> Broke 100 million! Its been a long road on hardware that's usually behind the curve in terms of Production.


Cheers :cheers:

100 million is an awesome milestone. :thumbsups


----------



## sweffymo

Hit 75 million today! I know that nowadays that doesn't mean as much as it did back when I worked here, but it still means a lot to me!


----------



## Simmons572

sweffymo said:


> Hit 75 million today! I know that nowadays that doesn't mean as much as it did back when I worked here, but it still means a lot to me!


That is still quite the achievement! Congrats!


----------



## NBrock

Finally made it over the 1 billion point mark!!!

https://stats.foldingathome.org/donor/1781379


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Wow, very nice!

And to think I could have just been another month away from that


----------



## mmonnin

NBrock said:


> Finally made it over the 1 billion point mark!!!
> 
> https://stats.foldingathome.org/donor/1781379


Congrats, one heck of an accomplishment.


----------



## Simmons572

NBrock said:


> Finally made it over the 1 billion point mark!!!
> 
> https://stats.foldingathome.org/donor/1781379


Holy cow! Congrats mate! That is one hell of an acomplishment :thumb:


----------



## tictoc

NBrock said:


> Finally made it over the 1 billion point mark!!!
> 
> https://stats.foldingathome.org/donor/1781379



Congrats and nice work. :cheers:


----------



## NBrock

Thanks guys. Feels like forever. It's crazy how many PPD newer cards put out. I remember when I had my 7970s and thought it couldn't get any better than that lol.


----------



## Millillion

Just recently passed 200 million points, just over 190 million of those with my 970s. I told myself I could upgrade once I got there, now I just have to wait for the 11 series cards. 

Maybe my dreams from so many years ago of 1 million PPD will soon come true.


----------



## Simmons572

Millillion said:


> Just recently passed 200 million points, just over 190 million of those with my 970s. I told myself I could upgrade once I got there, now I just have to wait for the 11 series cards.
> 
> Maybe my dreams from so many years ago of 1 million PPD will soon come true.


Congrats mate! And I definitely feel you on that one, 11 series should be pretty exciting for the Folding scene.


----------



## Slappa

I'm very much due for an update...been a long break from OCN and an even longer break from folding!


----------



## CptAsian

Finally!


----------



## NBrock

Congrats!


----------



## NorthWoodPecker

11 million point in 10 years! 
But in under 1000 WUs


----------



## NorthWoodPecker

Woot! Here we go - making progress


----------



## Simmons572

Congrats mate! :cheers:


----------

